# Bin Laden is DEAD, thread from Hell



## 8537

USMB said:
			
		

> *MODERATOR: We have combined many "OBL is Dead" threads in the politics forum, creating this one large thread. Please restrict yourselves to this one and only thread on the topic.
> 
> Thx.*




Bin Laden dead/ caught?


----------



## Trajan

Thats what Geraldo says....


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Synthaholic

Hot Wire said:


> The evil fascist punk obama is in  full campaign mode.He will be having alot of thse types of events.
> Iam already sick of hearing from this incompetent pig with his teleprompter.


You're a real piece of shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Trajan said:


> Thats what Geraldo says....



Dead


----------



## Liberty

bigrebnc1775 said:


>


----------



## Truthmatters

It is about OBL


----------



## JBeukema

What the spam?


----------



## Truthmatters

its not confirmed yet


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> its not confirmed yet



Niether are your brain waves.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Liberty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
Click to expand...


Fox news Just reported.


----------



## Liberty

Samson said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not confirmed yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niether are your brain waves.
Click to expand...


I love you. No homo.


----------



## candycorn

Obama is about to announce it.


----------



## Boatrunner

For how long, did they find his decaying skeleton in some cave or did they just pick him off?


----------



## Trajan

motor mouth at Fox says hes dead, and confirming it...hey thats great, I don't care if he fell down the side off a cliff, I actually hope we put a J-Dam from a  predator right up his ass.... I doubt  it becasue there would not be any thing left of him.....who cares.


----------



## Truthmatters

we shall see


----------



## Samson

Boatrunner said:


> For how long, did they find his decaying skeleton in some cave or did they just pick him off?



US Bomb

One week ago

USA!


----------



## jillian

they have bin laden's body


----------



## Trajan

says it a bomb and they waited to confirm it by forensic dna...


and if true, Obama deserves credit, he continued to and stepped up predator attacks in Pakistan ( if it is paki) and he got him.


----------



## JBeukema

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox news Just reported.
Click to expand...

link?


----------



## Sherry

I hope one of Obama's first calls was to Bush.


----------



## TakeAStepBack




----------



## Truthmatters

Just confirmed hes dead


----------



## Truthmatters

why he never cared to get him , he left afganistan to do Iraq


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> says it a bomb and they waited to confirm it by forensic dna...
> 
> 
> and if true, Obama deserves credit, he continued to and stepped up predator attacks in Pakistan ( if it is paki) and he got him.


----------



## AquaAthena

bigrebnc1775 said:


>


----------



## Trajan

Drudge says we have his body....


----------



## Toro

Links? 

Can't find any.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sherry said:


> I hope one of Obama's first calls was to Bush.


I think he may be a little too busy to be making calls to the people who couldn't kill OBL.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JBeukema said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news Just reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


Turn your TV ON


----------



## Sherry

Truthmatters said:


> why he never cared to get him , he left afganistan to do Iraq



That's right....Bush is the devil and you'll celebrate his death the way the rest of us celebrate bin Laden's.


----------



## sinister59

bigrebnc1775 said:


>



bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it . 

now lets hear " those war mongering lifts" 
bull shit now .
 celebration time .

one down more to come


----------



## Liberty

Trajan said:


> Drudge says we have his body....



bull shit. This is clearly a fabrication intended to boost Obama's poll numbers. It's a fake.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Final act of desperation, Obama plays the bin Laden card.


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthmatters said:


> why he never cared to get him , he left afganistan to do Iraq


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PGmnz5Ow-o]YouTube - Bush: Truly not concerned about bin Laden (short version)[/ame]


----------



## VaYank5150




----------



## candycorn

Toro said:


> Links?
> 
> Can't find any.



Turn the TV on.; it's a breaking story.


----------



## Wry Catcher

I thought I'd announce it before he did.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

So Obama just making more terrorists now right? Isn't that what we heard when Bush killed terrorists?


----------



## Sherry

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope one of Obama's first calls was to Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he may be a little too busy to be making calls to the people who couldn't kill OBL.
Click to expand...


Actually I think Obama has enough respect for the job of being president and what he now knows his predecessor endured, that he would reach out to him.


----------



## Chris

Praise Jesus.


----------



## Synthaholic

At least President Obama kept his eye on the true target.

THANK YOU, PRESIDENT OBAMA!!!


----------



## Samson

sinister59 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it .
> 
> now lets hear " those war mongering lifts"
> bull shit now .
> celebration time .
> 
> one down more to come
Click to expand...


And let the partisan stupids come out of the woodwork


----------



## JBeukema

So, if true... how does this solve anything?

Do we celebrate? Is he now a martyr to inspire other terrorists? Or did he evade us until he died/was near death- a mythical figure to inspire other terrorists?

Let's not pretend this is a victory, especially not after the Taliban just freed 500 people and declared the start of a new offensive. Oh, and last I heard, we were getting mixed reports regarding AQ's possible growth as of late in the region.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

sinister59 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it .
> 
> now lets hear " those war mongering lifts"
> bull shit now .
> celebration time .
> 
> one down more to come
Click to expand...


ONE THING OBAMA DID NOTHING BUT PLAY GOLF AND DO PARTIES AND DINNER GO ON OPERA WHINFER SHOW sO FUCK YOU FOR YOUR POLITICAL BULLSHIT AND THANK GOD FOR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO SERVED IN THE MILITARY WHO DID THE JOB


----------



## Sherry

Synthaholic said:


> At least President Obama kept his eye on the true target.
> 
> THANK YOU, PRESIDENT OBAMA!!!



I actually think it's rather pathetic that at a moment in history when Americans should be uniting together, some choose to use it to try and score political points.

I'll also add that I suspect Obama will mention Bush in his speech, and without animosity.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama planned the announcement to interrupt Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## JBeukema

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news Just reported.
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn your TV ON
Click to expand...

Don't have one


----------



## Valerie

Ding dong!  


http://atwar.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/01/bin-laden-is-dead-u-s-official-says/


----------



## Vast LWC

Fuckin'.  A.

Glad someone finally got it done.  

Guess I'm kind of glad it's Obama, but frankly I'd be happy if Donald Trump and Sarah Palin shot him from a helicopter.

But I'm just happy he's dead.  That is all.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least President Obama kept his eye on the true target.
> 
> THANK YOU, PRESIDENT OBAMA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it's rather pathetic that at a moment in history when Americans should be uniting together, some choose to use it to try and score political points.
> 
> I'll also add that I suspect Obama will mention Bush in his speech, and without animosity.
Click to expand...

Let's see how many wingnuts congratulate President Obama.


----------



## Liberty

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama planned the announcement to interrupt Celebrity Apprentice



most likely


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CrusaderFrank said:


> So Obama just making more terrorists now right? Isn't that what we heard when Bush killed terrorists?



Drop it frank obama did nothing


----------



## Dr.House

Can you fuckers just be happy he's dead without making it political?

Every American wanted this pig fucker dead...  Left and right...

Fuck all partisan hacks who can't see this...


----------



## Toro

Killed by a US bomb!


----------



## Trajan

JBeukema said:


> So, if true... how does this solve anything?
> 
> Do we celebrate? Is he now a martyr to inspire other terrorists? Or did he evade us until he died/was near death- a mythical figure to inspire other terrorists?
> 
> Let's not pretend this is a victory, especially not after the Taliban just freed 500 people and declared the start of a new offensive. Oh, and last I heard, we were getting mixed reports regarding AQ's possible growth as of late in the region.



this can work in a coupla ways for Us,  one being that Pakistan may get off their asses....( maybe) and this will make it easier to leave Afghanistan.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dr.House said:


> Can you fuckers just be happy he's dead without making it political?
> 
> Every American wanted this pig fucker dead...  Left and right...
> 
> Fuck all partisan hacks who can't see this...


Of course we're happy he's dead.


----------



## Samson

Toro said:


> Killed by a US bomb!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vast LWC said:


> Fuckin'.  A.
> 
> Glad someone finally got it done.
> 
> Guess I'm kind of glad it's Obama, but frankly I'd be happy if Donald Trump and Sarah Palin shot him from a helicopter.
> 
> But I'm just happy he's dead.  That is all.



oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.


----------



## JBeukema

Jesus Christ, the partisan stupidity starts already


----------



## Dr.House

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least President Obama kept his eye on the true target.
> 
> THANK YOU, PRESIDENT OBAMA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it's rather pathetic that at a moment in history when Americans should be uniting together, some choose to use it to try and score political points.
> 
> I'll also add that I suspect Obama will mention Bush in his speech, and without animosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how many wingnuts congratulate President Obama.
Click to expand...


Fuck you Synthia, you partisan hack....


----------



## Trajan

Chris said:


> Obama did it.
> 
> Good news for America, bad news for Republicans.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> I knew Obama would get him, because Obama is smarter than Bush.



yes thx for the idiotic partisanship....


----------



## VaYank5150

JBeukema said:


> So, if true... how does this solve anything?
> 
> Do we celebrate? Is he now a martyr to inspire other terrorists? Or did he evade us until he died/was near death- a mythical figure to inspire other terrorists?
> 
> Let's not pretend this is a victory, especially not after the Taliban just freed 500 people and declared the start of a new offensive. Oh, and last I heard, we were getting mixed reports regarding AQ's possible growth as of late in the region.



Bin Laden planned and helped to carry out attacks on the USS Cole as well as 9/11.  While his death will not end terrorism, I say yes, we celebrate his death.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Samson said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it .
> 
> now lets hear " those war mongering lifts"
> bull shit now .
> celebration time .
> 
> one down more to come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And let the partisan stupids come out of the woodwork
Click to expand...


I agree


----------



## Truthmatters

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it .
> 
> now lets hear " those war mongering lifts"
> bull shit now .
> celebration time .
> 
> one down more to come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONE THING OBAMA DID NOTHING BUT PLAY GOLF AND DO PARTIES AND DINNER GO ON OPERA WHINFER SHOW sO FUCK YOU FOR YOUR POLITICAL BULLSHIT AND THANK GOD FOR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO SERVED IN THE MILITARY WHO DID THE JOB
Click to expand...


hahahahahahahahahahahah

If it was Bush you would not be saying that  one


----------



## JBeukema

Trajan said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if true... how does this solve anything?
> 
> Do we celebrate? Is he now a martyr to inspire other terrorists? Or did he evade us until he died/was near death- a mythical figure to inspire other terrorists?
> 
> Let's not pretend this is a victory, especially not after the Taliban just freed 500 people and declared the start of a new offensive. Oh, and last I heard, we were getting mixed reports regarding AQ's possible growth as of late in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this can work in a coupla ways for obama one being that Pakistan may get off their asses....( maybe) and this will make it easier to leave Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


Was he truly the head of the organization? Or is there already a system of communication and coordination in place that can operate without him?

Strategically, what, if anything, does this really mean. Let's not dance in the streets until we have final confirmation that it's him and that it actually weakens AQ and brings us closer to something resembling victory.


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm wondering if we will be forced to release a photo of his dead body, like Saddam's sons, to counter the inevitable accusations in the Arab world that it's a trick.


----------



## Truthmatters

VaYank5150 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if true... how does this solve anything?
> 
> Do we celebrate? Is he now a martyr to inspire other terrorists? Or did he evade us until he died/was near death- a mythical figure to inspire other terrorists?
> 
> Let's not pretend this is a victory, especially not after the Taliban just freed 500 people and declared the start of a new offensive. Oh, and last I heard, we were getting mixed reports regarding AQ's possible growth as of late in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Laden planned and helped to carry out attacks on the USS Cole as well as 9/11.  While his death will not end terrorism, I say yes, we celebrate his death.
Click to expand...


you bet we will


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it .
> 
> now lets hear " those war mongering lifts"
> bull shit now .
> celebration time .
> 
> one down more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE THING OBAMA DID NOTHING BUT PLAY GOLF AND DO PARTIES AND DINNER GO ON OPERA WHINFER SHOW sO FUCK YOU FOR YOUR POLITICAL BULLSHIT AND THANK GOD FOR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO SERVED IN THE MILITARY WHO DID THE JOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> If it was Bush you would not be saying that  one
Click to expand...


Speaking of boundless idiocy on cue....


----------



## Synthaholic

Dr.House said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it's rather pathetic that at a moment in history when Americans should be uniting together, some choose to use it to try and score political points.
> 
> I'll also add that I suspect Obama will mention Bush in his speech, and without animosity.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many wingnuts congratulate President Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you Synthia, you partisan hack....
Click to expand...

That didn't sound like a congratulations to me!


----------



## Ernie S.

Chris said:


> I predicted long ago on this
> board that Obama would get Bin Laden.
> I knew it would happen.



So obama ben biden shot osama ben laden himself? 
We've been looking for him for what, 14 years. 

One would assume that even intel gathered under clinton contributed.


----------



## Ragnar

Trajan said:


> says it a bomb and they waited to confirm it by forensic dna...
> 
> 
> and if true, Obama deserves credit, he continued to and stepped up predator attacks in Pakistan ( if it is paki) and he got him.



Credit where it's due...






Osama was America's enemy not Bush's. Well done President Obama and the great people of the United States military!


Boo Ya!! Or should that be "BOOM Ya!!?!!


----------



## M14 Shooter

bigrebnc1775 said:


>




At last - The Obama can say that He's done something positive!!


----------



## Ravi

Obviously just to detract from the fake birth certificate.


----------



## JBeukema

Trajan said:


> this can work in a coupla ways for Us


nice edit


----------



## Toro

Trump made Obama look bad and Obama felt he had to do something to look good again so he went out and killed OBL.  Ergo, Trump is responsible!


----------



## Samson




----------



## Liberty

Chris said:


> Obama did it.
> 
> Good news for America, bad news for Republicans.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> I knew Obama would get him, because Obama is smarter than Bush.



Get off Obama's dick, man. Thank the CIA, you know, those people that you spit on during the Bush administration.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least President Obama kept his eye on the true target.
> 
> THANK YOU, PRESIDENT OBAMA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it's rather pathetic that at a moment in history when Americans should be uniting together, some choose to use it to try and score political points.
> 
> I'll also add that I suspect Obama will mention Bush in his speech, *and without animosity.*
Click to expand...


Of course - he's a classy guy.


----------



## Toro

Chris said:


> Obama did it.
> 
> Good news for America, bad news for Republicans.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> I knew Obama would get him, because Obama is smarter than Bush.



Yes, I understand he pushed the button to launch the drone himself!


----------



## Oscar Wao

Obama is smarter than Clinton, haha


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it .
> 
> now lets hear " those war mongering lifts"
> bull shit now .
> celebration time .
> 
> one down more to come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONE THING OBAMA DID NOTHING BUT PLAY GOLF AND DO PARTIES AND DINNER GO ON OPERA WHINFER SHOW sO FUCK YOU FOR YOUR POLITICAL BULLSHIT AND THANK GOD FOR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO SERVED IN THE MILITARY WHO DID THE JOB
Click to expand...

You are fucked in the head.


----------



## Dr.House

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many wingnuts congratulate President Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Synthia, you partisan hack....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didn't sound like a congratulations to me!
Click to expand...


Fuck you Synthia, you partisan hack....


----------



## JBeukema

VaYank5150 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if true... how does this solve anything?
> 
> Do we celebrate? Is he now a martyr to inspire other terrorists? Or did he evade us until he died/was near death- a mythical figure to inspire other terrorists?
> 
> Let's not pretend this is a victory, especially not after the Taliban just freed 500 people and declared the start of a new offensive. Oh, and last I heard, we were getting mixed reports regarding AQ's possible growth as of late in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Laden planned and helped to carry out attacks on the USS Cole as well as 9/11.  While his death will not end terrorism, I say yes, we celebrate his death.
Click to expand...


I'm not saying it wouldn't be gratifying if this is confirmed.

Like the gal on Al Jazeera right now, though, I want to know what, if any, strategic impact this might  have.


----------



## Sherry

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many wingnuts congratulate President Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Synthia, you partisan hack....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didn't sound like a congratulations to me!
Click to expand...


Do you really expect Obama to take credit for this?? He'll give that honor to our brave military members, where it belongs. Now sit down and shut the fuck up.


----------



## geauxtohell

Some people just deserve to die.  

Adios, scumbag.


----------



## Vast LWC

bigrebnc1775 said:


> oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.



As a former member of said military, I agree on one level.

However, he did step up the action in Afghanistan, and stepped up the pressure and attacks in Pakistan.

So, he was in fact partially responsible.

But, as I said, I'm just glad the fucker finally got what he deserved.

I hope that he died slowly and painfully.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CBS news just reported that ben ladens body will be disposed of meaning it will not have a tomb


----------



## Ravi

geauxtohell said:


> Some people just deserve to die.
> 
> Adios, scumbag.


Yep. He should be buried in one of those fancy outhouses you see sometimes, where all the pee of chicas rains down on him.

I hate that guy and would happily stab him over and over and over again.


----------



## JFK_USA

Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so. 

OBAMA!!


----------



## bodecea

AquaAthena said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CBS news just reported that ben ladens body will be disposed of meaning it will not have a tomb


Good. A tomb would serve as a new mecca for jihadist and a symbol around which they could rally.

I agree with denying them that.


----------



## Liberty

Chris said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did it.
> 
> Good news for America, bad news for Republicans.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> I knew Obama would get him, because Obama is smarter than Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off Obama's dick, man. Thank the CIA, you know, those people that you spit on during the Bush administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sucks to be on the wrong side of history, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Not as much as it probably sucks to be an idiot. Say thank you to the CIA, come on, you are a big boy, you can do it.


----------



## Oscar Wao

JBeukema said:


> Like the gal on Al Jazeera right now, though, I want to know what, if any, strategic impact this might have.


Well, it's like the mafia, when one big man "goes," another one steps up to take his place...


----------



## Truthmatters

I quess staying in Afganistan got us Ossama huh?


----------



## xotoxi

They should parade his body around our country...just like how the Stanley Cup is paraded.


----------



## JBeukema

JFK_USA said:


> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!



Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?


----------



## Trajan

JBeukema said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> this can work in a coupla ways for Us
> 
> 
> 
> nice edit
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

xotoxi said:


> They should parade his body around our country...just like how the Stanley Cup is paraded.



Head on a pike.......


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it .
> 
> now lets hear " those war mongering lifts"
> bull shit now .
> celebration time .
> 
> one down more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE THING OBAMA DID NOTHING BUT PLAY GOLF AND DO PARTIES AND DINNER GO ON OPERA WHINFER SHOW sO FUCK YOU FOR YOUR POLITICAL BULLSHIT AND THANK GOD FOR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO SERVED IN THE MILITARY WHO DID THE JOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> If it was Bush you would not be saying that  one
Click to expand...


I could say obama used Bushes plan but I haven't obama did not do anything but play golf go to parties do the opea show take vacations.


----------



## JBeukema

Oscar Wao said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the gal on Al Jazeera right now, though, I want to know what, if any, strategic impact this might have.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's like the mafia, when one big man "goes," another one steps up to take his place...
Click to expand...

Or more than one.

I have serious questions regarding the long term effects this will have, if we do in fact receive final conformation.


----------



## Vast LWC

bodecea said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Ditto.


----------



## bucs90

There is a time for partisanship, and there is a time for patriotism, nationalism, and unity. 

Today, it's time for unity, patriotism, nationalism. Osama Bin Laden is dead. The bombing of Pakistan, ordered by President Obama, apparantly has killed the terrorist. This is a historic day for America. That scumbag terrorist didn't live to see the 10th anniversary of his massacre. I hope the terrorist world sees what has happened. Under a far right president, and a far left president, we still sought out our enemy. All other partisan bullshit aside....everything we've been through politically the last 10 years....we still kept looking for him. And got him. God bless our military for taking the fight to them over there. God bless our cops for being diligent in their efforts to protect us domestically. God bless President Bush and President Obama for their consistent efforts to bring down Bin Laden. God bless the Congress folks who voted to keep pursuing this enemy. God bless the families and friends of all those who were killed or injured during this fight. God bless even the working K9 dogs the military and police use to sniff bombs. 

Today is a great day to be an American, of any political affiliation. We're about to head into an extremely partisan election year. And we are gonna inevitably see a blowback of rage from the terrorist world for this death of their leader.

But today, the United States is victorious. One of the proudest moments of the last 10 years for our country, even tops the capture of Saddam Hussein, in my opinion.


----------



## Ravi

xotoxi said:


> They should parade his body around our country...just like how the Stanley Cup is paraded.


No, too much honor that way. Put him in the slime pool at a pig farm and let the pig shit eat his bones for all eternity.


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> I quess staying in Afganistan got us Ossama huh?


That doesn't answer the question of what happens from this point in Afghanistan and the greater Middle East.

Let's not lose track of the greater strategic picture here.


----------



## Synthaholic

Today is the 8th anniversary of Bush declaring "Mission Accomplished".


----------



## Sherry

JBeukema said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?
Click to expand...


In a way it feels sort of disappointing, but I'm always interested to see individuals show their true colors.


----------



## Truthmatters

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE THING OBAMA DID NOTHING BUT PLAY GOLF AND DO PARTIES AND DINNER GO ON OPERA WHINFER SHOW sO FUCK YOU FOR YOUR POLITICAL BULLSHIT AND THANK GOD FOR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO SERVED IN THE MILITARY WHO DID THE JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> If it was Bush you would not be saying that  one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could say obama used Bushes plan but I haven't obama did not do anything but play golf go to parties do the opea show take vacations.
Click to expand...


Your hate consumes you.


This happened because Obama refused to bail on Afganistan until we had him.


----------



## Samson

JBeukema said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?
Click to expand...


*Yeah*

We do.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well.. so... ah.. never mind...


 Osama is Dead.....


----------



## Trajan

AP says he was living in a mansion outside Islamabad, we hit it.........hello, a mansion? Outside the capital? Fucking ISI....


----------



## bucs90

Trajan said:


> says it a bomb and they waited to confirm it by forensic dna...
> 
> 
> and if true, Obama deserves credit, he continued to and stepped up predator attacks in Pakistan ( if it is paki) and he got him.



Thats right. A LOT of people deserve credit. Bush, the military, the police, and everyone involved in the fight against terror.

But yes, Obama also, he continued the fight despite heavy political pressure from his base. Good job President Obama!


----------



## Toro

JFK_USA said:


> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!



Obama put on his Iron Man suit, flew over to Afghanistan, and took Osama out!


----------



## Truthmatters

JBeukema said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quess staying in Afganistan got us Ossama huh?
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question of what happens from this point in Afghanistan and the greater Middle East.
> 
> Let's not lose track of the greater strategic picture here.
Click to expand...


that has yet to be seen.

The fact that we got him is not going to help AQ or the taliban.

The arab world is now struggling for freedom and has much less interests in the likes of AQ


----------



## sinister59

President Obama got that bastard !! 
 eat that conservatives ! Bush wouldn't touch him for years but Obama got him ! a CIA operative shot his worthless ass in the head ! 

so thougyou sorry ass's may now commences the whiuning , calling Obama a murder for this , deney it ever happend but was shot in hollywood , what fucking ever but guys why did it take a Dem to get him ?


----------



## Trajan

Synthaholic said:


> Today is the 8th anniversary of Bush declaring "Mission Accomplished".



irony has many fathers....


----------



## Toro

I don't think I've ever felt happy upon hearing someone died.  Ever.

Until now.  I feel happy now.


----------



## CRStar

Good...but I want to see his carcass....seeing is believing.


----------



## bucs90

Samson said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah*
> 
> We do.
Click to expand...


Exactly right. See my new thread. Theres a time for partisanship. And theres a time for nationalism, patriotism, pride, unity. Now is one of those times, just like when we captured Saddam.

A great day to be an American. Any American, of any belief. We're safer today because that man is dead. Great job to the military, to President Obama, to former President Bush. That scumbag terrorist won't be alive to see 09-11-2011. Thank God.


----------



## Truthmatters

staying in Afganistan at least paid off with this creeps corpse


----------



## JBeukema

Why is this in conspiracy theories?


----------



## Sherry

Toro said:


> I don't think I've ever felt happy upon hearing someone died.  Ever.
> 
> Until now.  I feel happy now.



My first thought was for all the loved ones of those who died on 9/11, and how the news would hit them.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you fuckers just be happy he's dead without making it political?
> 
> Every American wanted this pig fucker dead...  Left and right...
> 
> Fuck all partisan hacks who can't see this...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we're happy he's dead.
Click to expand...

OF course. Let's see how long it takes for the flapping gums on the Left to politicize this momentous event.
My guess is not very long. Shame on them if they do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JBeukema said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS news just reported that ben ladens body will be disposed of meaning it will not have a tomb
> 
> 
> 
> Good. A tomb would serve as a new mecca for jihadist and a symbol around which they could rally.
> 
> I agree with denying them that.
Click to expand...


True but ben ladin was just a figure head the people who do the actual killing are still out there and now they're pissed. What has obama gotten us into this time?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Well, good news.  Yay US military!

Took long enough, but what the hey.. the piece of shit is dead.  Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## Liberty

Truthmatters said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quess staying in Afganistan got us Ossama huh?
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question of what happens from this point in Afghanistan and the greater Middle East.
> 
> Let's not lose track of the greater strategic picture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that has yet to be seen.
> 
> The fact that we got him is not going to help AQ or the taliban.
> 
> The arab world is now struggling for freedom and has much less interests in the likes of AQ
Click to expand...


Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood eyes big political role | Seattle Times Mobile

Freedom, you say? Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## JFK_USA

Well be a little more articulate in your next rant. 

But Obama is still a terrorist according to these guys.


----------



## Zona

Somehow this is a negative towards OBAMA.  I already see it. 

Go Mr. President.


----------



## Samson

Toro said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put on his Iron Man suit, flew over to Afghanistan, and took Osama out!
Click to expand...


US Army Ranger 75th Regiment


----------



## Ragnar

JBeukema said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?
Click to expand...


No. It's nice to see the left celebrate the U.S.A. and our military and our President for doing something right. 

This is a win for all of us, this is justice for many many Americans.


----------



## Truthmatters

They should design a special firework in Osamas likeness that makes a great farting sound as it smokes  into ashes.

Its going to be a special fourth this year.


----------



## Zona

CRStar said:


> Good...but I want to see his carcass....seeing is believing.



I want to see the long form Bin Laden as well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CRStar said:


> Good...but I want to see his carcass....seeing is believing.



The body is reported will be disposed of no tomb or grave.


----------



## geauxtohell

Trajan said:


> AP says he was living in a mansion outside Islamabad, we hit it.........hello, a mansion? Outside the capital? Fucking ISI....



Are you surprised?  (If it's true).  

ISI has been protecting their assets this whole time.


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quess staying in Afganistan got us Ossama huh?
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question of what happens from this point in Afghanistan and the greater Middle East.
> 
> Let's not lose track of the greater strategic picture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that has yet to be seen.
> 
> The fact that we got him is not going to help AQ or the taliban.
> 
> The arab world is now struggling for freedom and has much less interests in the likes of AQ
Click to expand...

I didn't say it does, you illiterate sack of partisan shit. I asked whether it has any strategic impact at all.


----------



## candycorn

JBeukema said:


> Why is this in conspiracy theories?



Just wait....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good...but I want to see his carcass....seeing is believing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the long form Bin Laden as well.
Click to expand...


Fuck off


----------



## Oscar Wao

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good...but I want to see his carcass....seeing is believing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The body is reported will be disposed of no tomb or grave.
Click to expand...

Good.


----------



## Toro

Killed in a mansion.

So much for living in a cave.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good...but I want to see his carcass....seeing is believing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The body is reported will be disposed of no tomb or grave.
Click to expand...


Good.  No need to go morbid.  Just dispense justice and let it be done with.


----------



## Oscar Wao

Toro said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put on his Iron Man suit, flew over to Afghanistan, and took Osama out!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.House

sinister59 said:


> President Obama got that bastard !!
> eat that conservatives ! Bush wouldn't touch him for years but Obama got him ! a CIA operative shot his worthless ass in the head !
> 
> so thougyou sorry ass's may now commences the whiuning , calling Obama a murder for this , deney it ever happend but was shot in hollywood , what fucking ever but guys why did it take a Dem to get him ?



Seriously, dude...

find somewhere to sleep it off...


Dayum....


----------



## JFK_USA

JBeukema said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?
Click to expand...


Doesn't get its a joke. Didn't give a fuck who got him. He is dead so fuck him.


----------



## Toro

geauxtohell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> AP says he was living in a mansion outside Islamabad, we hit it.........hello, a mansion? Outside the capital? Fucking ISI....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised?  (If it's true).
> 
> ISI has been protecting their assets this whole time.
Click to expand...


Yeah, ISI are scum.


----------



## geauxtohell

Toro said:


> Killed in a mansion.
> 
> So much for living in a cave.



Figures.  I always wondered how he could have survived in the mountains with kidney failure.  

If we find out Pakistan has been sheltering him this whole time, that is going to be bad.


----------



## Oscar Wao

As JBeaukema said...

"Does anyone want to beat these partisan fuckwits with a stick?!"


----------



## Toro

The crowd on CNN is singing the national anthem waaaaaaaay out of tune!


----------



## bucs90

And now, a monkey pissing on Bin Laden's corpse!!!


----------



## CRStar

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good...but I want to see his carcass....seeing is believing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the long form Bin Laden as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off
Click to expand...


Who? Me?


----------



## JFK_USA

Toro said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put on his Iron Man suit, flew over to Afghanistan, and took Osama out!
Click to expand...


And cleaned up Japan in one passover before coming home. He is the greatest.


----------



## Zona

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Well, good news.  Yay US military!
> 
> *Took long enough*, but what the hey.. the piece of shit is dead.  Good riddance to bad rubbish.





Zona said:


> Somehow this is a negative towards OBAMA.  I already see it.
> 
> Go Mr. President.



Called it.


----------



## Toro

geauxtohell said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killed in a mansion.
> 
> So much for living in a cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.  I always wondered how he could have survived in the mountains with kidney failure.
> 
> If we find out Pakistan has been sheltering him this whole time, that is going to be bad.
Click to expand...


Pakistan is a bizarre place.  It makes Russia look like a model of transparency.


----------



## Grace

Bin Laden- in paradise, as a martyr. How many are eager to fill his shoes? And what is next?


----------



## syrenn

I have no link yet...but it would seem we killed the fucker in pakistan!


----------



## Mr. H.

U.S. ground forces involved according to ABC.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CRStar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the long form Bin Laden as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? Me?
Click to expand...


No Zona


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Who cares, the piece of crap is dead.  Probably won't matter much, but hey, fucker is dead.


----------



## Truthmatters

JBeukema said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question of what happens from this point in Afghanistan and the greater Middle East.
> 
> Let's not lose track of the greater strategic picture here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that has yet to be seen.
> 
> The fact that we got him is not going to help AQ or the taliban.
> 
> The arab world is now struggling for freedom and has much less interests in the likes of AQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it does, you illiterate sack of partisan shit. I asked whether it has any strategic impact at all.
Click to expand...


WTF?

You asked for impact and I told you what I thought.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Well said. It's gonna be interesting finding out how they got him. I heard he was hiding in a Mansion in Islamabad. And it wasn't a Drone Attack. This is a good day for Americans but especially for the Victims' Families of that horrible attack. Ding Dong the Witch is dead. The Wicked Witch is dead.


----------



## Toro

Pakistan taking credit for getting him.

Of course, it could be true.  It could also be true they were hiding him as well.


----------



## Grace

Samson said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put on his Iron Man suit, flew over to Afghanistan, and took Osama out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US Army Ranger 75th Regiment
Click to expand...


Is that you, Samson???


----------



## bucs90

Oscar Wao said:


> As JBeaukema said...
> 
> "Does anyone want to beat these partisan fuckwits with a stick?!"



Exactly right, see my new thread on God Bless America.

There are millions of people who deserve credit for this, some more than others, but all deserving of it. President Obama is absolutely included. Great job US military!! Great job President Obama!!! Great day to be an American!!!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mr. H.

Body to be buried at sea.


----------



## Truthmatters

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good news.  Yay US military!
> 
> *Took long enough*, but what the hey.. the piece of shit is dead.  Good riddance to bad rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this is a negative towards OBAMA.  I already see it.
> 
> Go Mr. President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called it.
Click to expand...


jesus how many years did Bush ignore Osama?

they just cant think straight


----------



## hortysir

JBeukema said:


> So, if true... how does this solve anything?
> 
> Do we celebrate? Is he now a martyr to inspire other terrorists? Or did he evade us until he died/was near death- a mythical figure to inspire other terrorists?
> 
> Let's not pretend this is a victory, especially not after the Taliban just freed 500 people and declared the start of a new offensive. Oh, and last I heard, we were getting mixed reports regarding AQ's possible growth as of late in the region.


We can bet that there will be riots and little wannabe terrorist attacks all over the place.

And "a mansion in Pakistan"??
What was that W said about those harboring these asshole? Will Obama follow up?

I say we hang his corpse from the Statue of Liberty like we used to do in the old west as a warning !!



My bag is full now!!!


----------



## Sherry

bucs90 said:


> There is a time for partisanship, and there is a time for patriotism, nationalism, and unity.
> 
> Today, it's time for unity, patriotism, nationalism. Osama Bin Laden is dead. The bombing of Pakistan, ordered by President Obama, apparantly has killed the terrorist. This is a historic day for America. That scumbag terrorist didn't live to see the 10th anniversary of his massacre. I hope the terrorist world sees what has happened. Under a far right president, and a far left president, we still sought out our enemy. All other partisan bullshit aside....everything we've been through politically the last 10 years....we still kept looking for him. And got him. God bless our military for taking the fight to them over there. God bless our cops for being diligent in their efforts to protect us domestically. God bless President Bush and President Obama for their consistent efforts to bring down Bin Laden. God bless the Congress folks who voted to keep pursuing this enemy. God bless the families and friends of all those who were killed or injured during this fight. God bless even the working K9 dogs the military and police use to sniff bombs.
> 
> Today is a great day to be an American, of any political affiliation. We're about to head into an extremely partisan election year. And we are gonna inevitably see a blowback of rage from the terrorist world for this death of their leader.
> 
> But today, the United States is victorious. One of the proudest moments of the last 10 years for our country, even tops the capture of Saddam Hussein, in my opinion.


----------



## JBeukema

Toro said:


> Pakistan taking credit for getting him.
> 
> Of course, it could be true.  It could also be true they were hiding him as well.


According to Al Jazeera English (streaming now), it was an 'American-Led Mission'


----------



## CRStar

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Zona
Click to expand...



LOL....I thought so...I better stop with the Merlot, but now is more than excuse to sip a few more sips....


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

I don't believe it.

This comes just a week after Barack Obama put out his long-form birth certificate.

Anyone recall what Clinton did shortly after allegations of his affair with Monica Lewinsky came to light? He called for air strikes in Iraq. Didn't accomplish much in the progress, but it offered him cover from the Lewinsky ordeal.

This appears to be an announcement of a similar vein. I have no reason to believe Osama was really killed. I anticipate he'll come up with another recording within a week mocking us for this announcement.


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good news.  Yay US military!
> 
> *Took long enough*, but what the hey.. the piece of shit is dead.  Good riddance to bad rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this is a negative towards OBAMA.  I already see it.
> 
> Go Mr. President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus how many years did Bush ignore Osama?
> 
> they just cant think straight
Click to expand...


Keep it up: You're kind are making Obama look like a shitty opportunist


----------



## geauxtohell

Ragnar said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's nice to see the left celebrate the U.S.A. and our military and our President for doing something right.
> 
> This is a win for all of us, this is justice for many many Americans.
Click to expand...


Some of us on the left spent time in Afghanistan in the military.  So go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ravi

There cannot be too many threads on this!

Totally awesome.


----------



## JBeukema

Mr. H. said:


> Body to be buried at sea.


After medical and intelligence professionals examine it and confirm the identity, right?


----------



## bucs90

LibocalypseNow said:


> Well said. It's gonna be interesting finding out how they got him. I heard he was hiding in a Mansion in Islamabad. And it wasn't a Drone Attack. This is a good day for Americans but especially for the Victims' Families of that horrible attack. Ding Dong the Witch is dead.



It's gonna be great to hear how. The radio network I'm listening to has an ex US SpecOps guy on, saying it's 90% likely one of those Black Ops type guys was on the ground with a laser designator, and a local Pakistani informant told him which house he was in, and we lit up the laser, and a missile hit it.

However it happened, the scumbag is dead!!!!! I hope all terrorists take note. No matter how far right, or far left, or dead center our government gets, we're still gonna hunt down our enemies. Tactics may vary from admin to admin, but the results remain, we're gonna win, militarily and economically!!! Somehow, someway, American greatness will rise again!!!


----------



## Zander

Great news for our country. 

News is - He was shot in the head like a filthy dog by our special forces.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you fuckers just be happy he's dead without making it political?
> 
> Every American wanted this pig fucker dead...  Left and right...
> 
> Fuck all partisan hacks who can't see this...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we're happy he's dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OF course. Let's see how long it takes for the flapping gums on the Left to politicize this momentous event.
> My guess is not very long. Shame on them if they do.
Click to expand...


Not long


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


To the men and women involved in the war on terror, take pride in what was accomplished.






Now if we can just cremate his carcass and sprinkle the ashes in a pig sty.


>>>>


----------



## VaYank5150

Truthmatters said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good news.  Yay US military!
> 
> *Took long enough*, but what the hey.. the piece of shit is dead.  Good riddance to bad rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this is a negative towards OBAMA.  I already see it.
> 
> Go Mr. President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus how many years did Bush ignore Osama?
> 
> they just cant think straight
Click to expand...


Just for the record.....



> "I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
> - G.W. Bush, 3/13/02
> 
> "I am truly not that concerned about him."
> - G.W. Bush, repsonding to a question about bin Laden's whereabouts,
> 3/13/02 (The New American, 4/8/02)


----------



## geauxtohell

Toro said:


> Pakistan taking credit for getting him.
> 
> Of course, it could be true.  It could also be true they were hiding him as well.



He must have been three months behind on his rent.


----------



## CRStar

Well, he has gone to his 75 male homosexual pigs. 

They should bath him in pigs fat because these idiots believe they can't get to paradise if they are dripping with pigs fat.


----------



## Toro

JBeukema said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan taking credit for getting him.
> 
> Of course, it could be true.  It could also be true they were hiding him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Al Jazeera English (streaming now), it was an 'American-Led Mission'
Click to expand...


Pakistan is saying they told us where he was.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

geauxtohell said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's nice to see the left celebrate the U.S.A. and our military and our President for doing something right.
> 
> This is a win for all of us, this is justice for many many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of us on the left spent time in Afghanistan in the military.  So go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Fuck off asswipe.


----------



## Toro

BTW, can't Obama start just one bloody press conference on time?


----------



## Samson

geauxtohell said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan taking credit for getting him.
> 
> Of course, it could be true.  It could also be true they were hiding him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He must have been three months behind on his rent.
Click to expand...


Or, he tried to walk without paying for a slurpee







$50 million opens a LOT of Kwicky Marts


----------



## VaYank5150

Toro said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan taking credit for getting him.
> 
> Of course, it could be true.  It could also be true they were hiding him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Al Jazeera English (streaming now), it was an 'American-Led Mission'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pakistan is saying they told us where he was.
Click to expand...


Hahahahaha!  In a MANSION outside the capital???


----------



## Ravi

There simply cannot be enough threads on this.

WOOO FUCKING HOOO!

Rot in hell with diseased virgins, you fucking slimeball.


----------



## Vast LWC

While it is surely inaccurate to state that Obama was solely responsible for the killing of Osama, it is surely also just as wrong to claim, as partisans on the other side in this very thread have, that Obama had nothing to do with it.

There were many, many people involved in this, spanning a period of a decade.

But it is true that Obama was commander-in-chief of the armed forces when this mission was completed, and as much as military disasters would be blamed on the CIC, so should the CIC be given some credit for victories.

Be that as it may, again, I'm just ecstatic the man is dead.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Mr. H. said:


> Body to be buried at sea.



Assuming he was taken out by drone, his demise would have resembled this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7dg74jfxl8&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Predator UAV vs Insurgents[/ame]

Quick and painless, unfortunately.


----------



## geauxtohell

Grace said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put on his Iron Man suit, flew over to Afghanistan, and took Osama out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Ranger 75th Regiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you, Samson???
Click to expand...


No, it's an action figure.

That, and, unless that's RRD, the 75th Ranger Regiment has let their grooming standards slip.


----------



## Grace

So what now? How will this change AQ and others just like him that still want us dead? Did BL do this all alone..these terrorist acts? Nope. 
Don't celebrate too soon.


----------



## liebuster

*Now that he's dead can we leave Afghanistan and Iraq now???*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

CRStar said:


> Well, he has gone to his 75 male homosexual pigs.
> 
> They should bath him in pigs fat because these idiots believe they can't get to paradise if they are dripping with pigs fat.



I'd love to feed a muslim some pork. Useless fucks.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Barack Obama deserves much praise & gratitude today. He has closed the book on such a terrible National Tragedy. All of America is rejoicing today. So Thank You Mr. President.


----------



## bucs90

Like general patton said about germans and his tanks...........

We should use his blood and guts to grease the machines that rebuild the trade center towers!


----------



## jillian

i'm glad the world is no longer infected with his evil.


----------



## Rambunctious

OOOOOFFFFinRAHHHHH..................OOORAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

VaYank5150 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus how many years did Bush ignore Osama?
> 
> they just cant think straight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for the record.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
> - G.W. Bush, 3/13/02
> 
> "I am truly not that concerned about him."
> - G.W. Bush, repsonding to a question about bin Laden's whereabouts,
> 3/13/02 (The New American, 4/8/02)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


yeap he bailed on afganistan to go to Iraq


----------



## Vast LWC

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> I don't believe it.
> 
> This comes just a week after Barack Obama put out his long-form birth certificate.
> 
> Anyone recall what Clinton did shortly after allegations of his affair with Monica Lewinsky came to light? He called for air strikes in Iraq. Didn't accomplish much in the progress, but it offered him cover from the Lewinsky ordeal.
> 
> This appears to be an announcement of a similar vein. I have no reason to believe Osama was really killed. I anticipate he'll come up with another recording within a week mocking us for this announcement.



Give it a rest already.  There's a time to play politics and this is not one of them.


----------



## QUENTIN

So, terrorism is over?


----------



## hjmick

Truthmatters said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good news.  Yay US military!
> 
> *Took long enough*, but what the hey.. the piece of shit is dead.  Good riddance to bad rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this is a negative towards OBAMA.  I already see it.
> 
> Go Mr. President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus how many years did Bush ignore Osama?
> 
> they just cant think straight
Click to expand...


How many years did Bush ignore bin Laden? None, and don't for one second believe otherwise.

This indeed very good news. I say congratulations to the U.S. military, the CIA and other intelligence agencies, President Obama, and yes, President Bush as well. Job well done, long time coming, but well done indeed.


----------



## candycorn

Ravi said:


> There cannot be too many threads on this!
> 
> Totally awesome.



I agree.  If the President confirms it; let me be the first to say to OBL...

NO REST
NO PEACE 
ASSHOLE


----------



## geauxtohell

Soggy in NOLA said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's nice to see the left celebrate the U.S.A. and our military and our President for doing something right.
> 
> This is a win for all of us, this is justice for many many Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us on the left spent time in Afghanistan in the military.  So go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off asswipe.
Click to expand...


No.  You douchbags that want to politicize military service are real fuck-sticks.  Especially considering that most of you haven't spent a day in uniform.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

bucs90 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. It's gonna be interesting finding out how they got him. I heard he was hiding in a Mansion in Islamabad. And it wasn't a Drone Attack. This is a good day for Americans but especially for the Victims' Families of that horrible attack. Ding Dong the Witch is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be great to hear how. The radio network I'm listening to has an ex US SpecOps guy on, saying it's 90% likely one of those Black Ops type guys was on the ground with a laser designator, and a local Pakistani informant told him which house he was in, and we lit up the laser, and a missile hit it.
> 
> However it happened, the scumbag is dead!!!!! I hope all terrorists take note. No matter how far right, or far left, or dead center our government gets, we're still gonna hunt down our enemies. Tactics may vary from admin to admin, but the results remain, we're gonna win, militarily and economically!!! Somehow, someway, American greatness will rise again!!!
Click to expand...


Sounds too much like a Tom Clancy Novel.    Actually, it is from a Tom Clancy novel, _Clear and Present Danger_

If he is dead, I am glad that justice has been served.


----------



## hortysir

Toro said:


> BTW, can't Obama start just one bloody press conference on time?


They're loading the teleprompter


----------



## uscitizen

Chris said:


> I predicted long ago on this board that Obama would get Bin Laden.
> 
> I knew it would happen.



Obama finished the job Bush could not do?


----------



## bucs90

Obama took some political heat for bombing Pakistan. Sure, the media covered for him, but he did go against the wishes of his base by continuing and expanding this fight. He does deserve credit for that!! But no one deserves anywhere near the credit that our men and women who are over there fighting deserve!!! 99% of the credit goes to the military, 1% to President Obama and President Bush for sticking with this incredibly hard fight! Good job to all!!!


----------



## Samson

geauxtohell said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Ranger 75th Regiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you, Samson???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's an action figure.
> 
> That, and, unless that's RRD, the 75th Ranger Regiment has let their grooming standards slip.
Click to expand...


I like the goatee.


----------



## QUENTIN

Also, am I still gonna have to take off my shoes at the airport?


----------



## JBeukema

liebuster said:


> *Now that he's dead can we leave Afghanistan and Iraq now???*


Strategically, that would probably be a very bad decision.


----------



## geauxtohell

Soggy in NOLA said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he has gone to his 75 male homosexual pigs.
> 
> They should bath him in pigs fat because these idiots believe they can't get to paradise if they are dripping with pigs fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to feed a muslim some pork. Useless fucks.
Click to expand...


1-800-GO-ARMY

There you go, tough guy.

Operators are standing by.


----------



## uscitizen

OBL is dead so we can finally leave Afganistan?


----------



## Vast LWC

Toro said:


> BTW, can't Obama start just one bloody press conference on time?



Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?


----------



## Mr. H.

I wonder how the stock markets will react in the morning.


----------



## percysunshine

I am not going to believe Osama bin Laden is dead until I see his birth certificate.


----------



## Jroc

That&#8217;s great but in the overall scheme of things doesn't really make must difference he was probably half dead from kidney failure anyway. I would rather have $2.00 a gallon gas right now


----------



## Rambunctious

Ooorah! Ooorah! Ooorah!


----------



## VaYank5150

Vast LWC said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can't Obama start just one bloody press conference on time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?
Click to expand...


Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!


----------



## CRStar

Why was Zona not having tea with Bin Laden when the bomb dropped in....LMFAO


----------



## Grace

uscitizen said:


> OBL is dead so we can finally leave Afganistan?



Yeah. Right in to Pakistan.
Sigh. Y'all aren't looking at tomorrow. Again, I am glad he is dead. But this is far from over. Tomorrow, 100 Bin Ladens will take his place.


----------



## bucs90

Baruch Menachem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. It's gonna be interesting finding out how they got him. I heard he was hiding in a Mansion in Islamabad. And it wasn't a Drone Attack. This is a good day for Americans but especially for the Victims' Families of that horrible attack. Ding Dong the Witch is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be great to hear how. The radio network I'm listening to has an ex US SpecOps guy on, saying it's 90% likely one of those Black Ops type guys was on the ground with a laser designator, and a local Pakistani informant told him which house he was in, and we lit up the laser, and a missile hit it.
> 
> However it happened, the scumbag is dead!!!!! I hope all terrorists take note. No matter how far right, or far left, or dead center our government gets, we're still gonna hunt down our enemies. Tactics may vary from admin to admin, but the results remain, we're gonna win, militarily and economically!!! Somehow, someway, American greatness will rise again!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds too much like a Tom Clancy Novel.    Actually, it is from a Tom Clancy novel, _Clear and Present Danger_
> 
> If he is dead, I am glad that justice has been served.
Click to expand...


I think that is a fairly common military tactic.

BUT....now, 6 major media sources are reporting he was shot in the head, at close range. Even more awesome. Shot like a rotten pig that he is!!!!

The book on 9-11 is closed. The book on terrorism, unfortunately, is probably just starting it's 2nd chapter.


----------



## AllieBaba

Why would you say something so stupid?


----------



## Zander

geauxtohell said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he has gone to his 75 male homosexual pigs.
> 
> They should bath him in pigs fat because these idiots believe they can't get to paradise if they are dripping with pigs fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to feed a muslim some pork. Useless fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1-800-GO-ARMY
> 
> There you go, tough guy.
> 
> Operators are standing by.
Click to expand...


Huh?? Army?? too much work, too little pay, not enough killing..... If you want to really kill filthy Muslim Jihadists go to Blackwater. Good pay, lots of killin', no paperwork.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

No mention being wanted in connection with 911?

CAUTION
Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world. 

FBI &#8212; USAMA BIN LADEN


----------



## auditor0007

Grace said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBL is dead so we can finally leave Afganistan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Right in to Pakistan.
> Sigh. Y'all aren't looking at tomorrow. Again, I am glad he is dead. But this is far from over. Tomorrow, 100 Bin Ladens will take his place.
Click to expand...


Hopefully they'll kill each other in the ensuing power struggle.


----------



## uscitizen

Grace said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBL is dead so we can finally leave Afganistan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Right in to Pakistan.
> Sigh. Y'all aren't looking at tomorrow. Again, I am glad he is dead. But this is far from over. Tomorrow, 100 Bin Ladens will take his place.
Click to expand...


Yes Grace and exactly why I said before we began nation building over there that is was an incredibly stupid thing to do.


----------



## uscitizen

auditor0007 said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBL is dead so we can finally leave Afganistan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Right in to Pakistan.
> Sigh. Y'all aren't looking at tomorrow. Again, I am glad he is dead. But this is far from over. Tomorrow, 100 Bin Ladens will take his place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll kill each other in the ensuing power struggle.
Click to expand...


Naah they have us over there to blame it all on and kill.
Killing OBL is just puring gas on the flames.
All a big waste of time, money and lives on all sides.


----------



## Mr. H.

Obama making speech now.


----------



## jillian

rdean said:


> Wait a second.  I thought the Right Wing was saying Obama "pals around with terrorists".  You mean they were wrong?  Again?



can i suggest that we take a few minutes NOT to do that.

there is no one who is unhappy about this. don't try to make it ugly.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

WTG Mr. President!! Well done!! All Americans owe you our praise and our gratitude today. Thank you President Obama.


----------



## bucs90

Listening to Obama's speech now. Wow. This is the most presidential he's ever sounded. And I'm not saying that as a knock on him, but just that this is the most patriotic, nationalist moment of his presidency so far, similar to Bush's post 9-11 speech, or the Saddam capture speech.

Obama's giving a great, presidential speech on this. Well done by himself and his staff. And more so, well done to the boys with big guns and vests on who fight our enemies in this world, foreign and domestic!!!


----------



## Zona

CRStar said:


> Why was Zona not having tea with Bin Laden when the bomb dropped in....LMFAO



Here is just what happened.  I called it, the republicnans where going to make this negative against Obama and this your response.

What a damn child you are.


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you fuckers just be happy he's dead without making it political?
> 
> Every American wanted this pig fucker dead...  Left and right...
> 
> Fuck all partisan hacks who can't see this...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we're happy he's dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OF course. Let's see how long it takes for the flapping gums on the Left to politicize this momentous event.
> My guess is not very long. Shame on them if they do.
Click to expand...

You should take a hint from your fellow wingnut, who has showed genuine class:




LibocalypseNow said:


> Your prediction looks pretty good right  now. Getting Bin Laden could seal the deal for him. He deserves much  praise & gratitude for getting him. So huge Congrats have to go out  to Barack Obama. This is a good day for all Americans.


----------



## rdean

VaYank5150 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can't Obama start just one bloody press conference on time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
Click to expand...


Wrong.  The right wing just "carded" the president.

They think he "pals around with terrorists".

By tomorrow, who knows how they spin this against Obama and congratulate Bush, even though he said, "I'm truly not concerned about Bin Laden".


----------



## CRStar

geauxtohell said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he has gone to his 75 male homosexual pigs.
> 
> They should bath him in pigs fat because these idiots believe they can't get to paradise if they are dripping with pigs fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to feed a muslim some pork. Useless fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1-800-GO-ARMY
> 
> There you go, tough guy.
> 
> Operators are standing by.
Click to expand...


FUCK OFF.


----------



## JFK_USA

They did it today. Army Rangers?


----------



## hortysir

OOOooooRRRahhh!!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

Looks like it was because Obama ordered panneta to make Ossama a priority


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Mr. H.

Don't know about you folks, but I feel a big knot just left my gut.
Good feeling this news brings it does.


----------



## LilOlLady

I want to see his body and his death certificate. I don't trust FOXNEWS and election years.


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## rdean

uscitizen said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Right in to Pakistan.
> Sigh. Y'all aren't looking at tomorrow. Again, I am glad he is dead. But this is far from over. Tomorrow, 100 Bin Ladens will take his place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll kill each other in the ensuing power struggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naah they have us over there to blame it all on and kill.
> Killing OBL is just puring gas on the flames.
> All a big waste of time, money and lives on all sides.
Click to expand...


Not really.  OBL needed to be tracked down just like the Jews did with the Nazis.  Bin Laden killed many more Muslims than Americans.  Too bad he wasn't captured.  But dead is good.


----------



## Cal

Great, great, great, great, great day in America, regardless of political views..

I just ran outside chanting..
USA USA USA USA!


----------



## CRStar

Zona said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was Zona not having tea with Bin Laden when the bomb dropped in....LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is just what happened.  I called it, the republicnans where going to make this negative against Obama and this your response.
> 
> What a damn child you are.
Click to expand...


STFU, rather be a child than a confused gerbil....you idiot.


----------



## Samson

reports a small team killed the fucker and took his body...

I wonder what it felt like to be on that team.

I'm sure there was no emotion...until afterward


----------



## Rambunctious

Way to go Mr. President......................OOOOOORAAAAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## adeel_sami

Thank GOD this BS is dead. I am so worried our fuck000 government lied he was not in Pakistan. Well, I had a believe that he would be here as USA had searched out Iraq and Afghanistan and didn't find Osama.


----------



## Zander

We should all be proud of this.  He was shot in the head by our covert forces. Bravo!!!


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Mr. H.

I will be flying my flag tomorrow.


----------



## bucs90

I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".

I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!

Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LilOlLady said:


> I want to see his body and his death certificate. I don't trust FOXNEWS and election years.



There will be no body or barial, the body wil be disposed of.


----------



## percysunshine

We need to start a deather conspiracy theory. Until Obama shows Osama's  death certificate on national television....


----------



## Dr.House

Fuck you Synthia, you partisan hack...


----------



## The Infidel

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Cal

_Get Osama Bin Laden! _​


----------



## LilOlLady

*BITTER SWEET*

Osama Bin Laden is dead. And it does not change a damn thing. We gave him 9-11. He did not take it from us. We gave him trillions when we invaded Iraq and Afghanistan giving him the lives of 5,000 young American men an women and thousands seriously wounded for what? Revenge? Which is always bitter sweet. So Bin Laden is dead and nothing will change. Terrorist attacks will continues. We will continue to kill Muslim and occupy Muslim land. Must make a lot of victims happy but they are still victims. If we had just sit back and waited, the he would have died anyway and would not have cost us any thing. Now he is a *martyr and will go to heaven and be rewarded with 70 young virgins.* And out of the wood work will come thousand of Osama Bin Laden wanna bes.


And the winner is Osama Bin Laden because he accomplished what he plan to do. Hit is in our economy. The attach on the World Trade Center was an attack on our economy. The victims were just collateral damage.



What do we think will happen as a result? The war will abruptly end? Terrorist will abruptly stop trying to kill us? Osama Bin Laden did not start this, we did with our foreign policies and invasion and occupation in the middle east.



Obama got Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## xsited1

Glad he's dead.  Next stop:  Hell.


----------



## Ravi

Yeah...it is a really, really good feeling.

And I have to say I am glad Obama made the point that bin laden also killed thousands of Muslims in addition to the thousands of Americans.

Any Muslim that follows bin laden is an idiot.


----------



## Samson

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see his body and his death certificate. I don't trust FOXNEWS and election years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no body or barial, the body wil be disposed of.
Click to expand...


We could let the Russians have it.

No one will find shit.


----------



## Truthmatters

Maybe we can come together as a country now


----------



## CrusaderFrank

LOL....let us unite again...LOL  Gotta love the American Left


----------



## xotoxi

JBeukema said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like beating the partisan fuckwits in this thread with a stick?
Click to expand...


As long as the aforementioned stick was blessed by the Hand of Obama!


----------



## Sallow

Oh man..at work! Feel like partying!!!!!!!

This is a great day!!!!!!!!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea great speech. The Prez really did deliver on this one. I'm really proud of President Obama. Justice has been served and we owe that to him and the brave Soldiers who carried out the mission. God Bless them.


----------



## percysunshine

It is all a lie...there is no proof...it is a deather conspiracy....


----------



## Zander

We finally got him!! All Americans should be proud of our special forces.


----------



## Mr. H.

Obama ended his speech with "One Nation, under God". 
Damn straight.


----------



## liebuster

Just caught the tail end of the Obama speech. All I can say is GOOD JOB OBAMA!!!. 

Wow! Never said that before.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CRStar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to feed a muslim some pork. Useless fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-800-GO-ARMY
> 
> There you go, tough guy.
> 
> Operators are standing by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF.
Click to expand...


Fuck you.


Geaux served in Afghanistan.


----------



## uscitizen

Am I unamerican or something?  I do not really feel any joy over his death.

Did I miss a pep rally or something?


----------



## bucs90

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce8CgJRkr_I]YouTube - Team America World Police Intro[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOqOmb5hD8k&feature=related]YouTube - DurkaDurka[/ame]


----------



## liebuster

uscitizen said:


> Am I unamerican or something?  I do not really feel any joy over his death.
> 
> Did I miss a pep rally or something?



Your partisanship is clouding your happiness and joyfull sensors of the brain...

Just kiddin...


----------



## hortysir

liebuster said:


> Just caught the tail end of the Obama speech. All I can say is GOOD JOB OBAMA!!!.
> 
> Wow! Never said that before.




Right??!!

I even took the time to remove my sig with tomatoes throwing at him, out of respect for the office


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Am I unamerican or something?  I do not really feel any joy over his death.
> 
> Did I miss a pep rally or something?



Yeah, you missed something or another.


----------



## KissMy

Obama finally pulled out all the stops to improve his falling poll numbers. Showed his birth certificate & went after Osama & Qaddafi.

They got Osama & his Son & 3 other leaders during the firefight. They also killed Qaddafi's youngest son and three grandchildren in Libya.


----------



## Cal

I just came inside.. Heard somebody drive by and yell, "We Got Bin Laden!".. What a great day.


----------



## Grace

It was a good speech. And I'm glad he mentioned that Pakistan did assist and was part of the mission.

But now a really sharp eye needs to be kept...for Pakistani's as well as us and our allies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr. H. said:


> Body to be buried at sea.



I thought it was going to be buried in pig shit


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ]YouTube - David Bowie & Mick Jagger - Dancing In The Street[/ame]


----------



## CRStar

RadiomanATL said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1-800-GO-ARMY
> 
> There you go, tough guy.
> 
> Operators are standing by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in Afghanistan.
Click to expand...



Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.


----------



## Toro

Mr. H. said:


> I wonder how the stock markets will react in the morning.



Up.  The Dow futures are up 100.  They were up about 10 before the announcement.


----------



## Chris

Cheering crowds outside the White House...

Praise Jesus.


----------



## Bosun

below room temp, now. god bless the united states of america and our special forces. 

we are not finished, yet.


----------



## CRStar

Grace said:


> It was a good speech. And I'm glad he mentioned that Pakistan did assist and was part of the mission.
> 
> But now a really sharp eye needs to be kept...for Pakistani's as well as us and our allies.



Hi girl, I don't trust them a bit. But the new "Bin Laden" has replaced him and it will be work as usual for them....with a bit of revenge.....


----------



## Grace

Damn, people. Why are you fighting amongst yourselves when this is supposed to be something we are united about????


----------



## candycorn

I was reminded of something I read in "Bush at War" by Bob Woodward...



> Gary, an undercover CIA officer whose last name is not being used, was leading the first critical wave of President Bush's war against terrorism. With him was a team of CIA covert paramilitary officers with communications gear that would allow them to set up direct, classified links with headquarters in Langley, Va. Between his legs was a large strapped metal suitcase that contained $3 million in U.S. currency, non-sequential $100 bills. *He always laughed when he saw a television show or movie in which someone passed $1 million in a small attaché case. It just wouldn't fit.
> *
> Several times in his career, Gary had stuffed $1 million into his backpack so he could move around and pass it to people on other operations. He had signed for the $3 million as usual. What was different this time was that he could dole it out pretty much at his discretion.
> 
> Gary had been an officer in the Directorate of Operations of the CIA for 32 years, the type of CIA clandestine operative who many thought no longer existed. In the 1970s, he had been an undercover case officer in Tehran and then Islamabad. He had recruited, developed, paid and run agents who reported from within the host governments. In the 1980s, he served as chief of the CIA base in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, and later as chief of station for Kabul. The U.S. Embassy in Kabul was closed due to the Soviet invasion, so he operated out of Islamabad.
> 
> In the 1990s, he served as deputy chief of station in Saudi Arabia, then chief of a secret overseas station that operated against Iran. From 1996 to 1999, he had been chief of station in Islamabad, and then deputy chief of the CIA's Near East and South Asian operations division at Langley.
> 
> On Sept. 11, Gary had been almost out the door, weeks from retirement. Four days later, he received a call from Cofer Black, the head of the agency's counterterrorism center, asking him to come to headquarters. "I know you're ready to retire," Black told him. "But we want to send a team in right away. You're the logical person to go in." Not only did Gary have the experience, but he spoke Pashto and Dari, Afghanistan's two main languages.
> 
> A team would be a small group of CIA operatives and paramilitary officers working out of the super-secret Special Activities Division of the Directorate of Operations.
> 
> "Yeah, I'll go," Gary said. When he was Islamabad station chief, he had made several covert trips into Afghanistan, meeting with leaders of the Northern Alliance, the loose confederation of warlords and tribes that opposed the Taliban, and bringing in cash, normally $200,000 -- a bag of money on the table.
> 
> 
> Jawbreaker had another assignment. The president had signed a new intelligence order; the gloves were off. *"You have one mission," Black instructed. "Go find the al Qaeda and kill them. We're going to eliminate them. Get bin Laden, find him. I want his head in a box. . . . I want to take it down and show the president."*
> 
> "Well, that couldn't be any clearer," Gary replied.
> 
> Gary left Washington the next day, and the team hooked up in Asia. There was a maddening wait for visas and clearances to get into Uzbekistan and Tajikistan.
> 
> Now in the helicopter, he had to worry through the 2 1/2-hour overflight into Afghanistan. A CIA man in Tashkent, Uzbekistan, was in regular radio contact with the Northern Alliance and had radioed that the team was heading in. But the radio link was not secure, and though the territory they were flying over was supposed to be controlled by the Northern Alliance, any Taliban or al Qaeda soldier with a Stinger missile or a Z-23 antiaircraft gun on a hilltop could have shot the Mi-17 out of the air.
> 
> Jawbreaker touched down in a landing field about 70 miles north of Kabul, in the heart of Northern Alliance territory, at about 3 p.m. local time. The team comprised 10 men -- Gary, a senior deputy, a young Directorate of Operations case officer who had four years in Pakistan and spoke excellent Farsi and Dari, an experienced field communications officer who had worked in tough places, a former Navy SEAL, another paramilitary operative, a longtime agency medic, two pilots and a helicopter mechanic. The men spanned nearly 30 years in age and were of different shapes and sizes. They wore camping clothes and baseball caps.
> 
> Two Northern Alliance officers and about 10 others greeted them. They loaded the gear on a big truck and drove about a mile to a guesthouse in a tiny village. The village had been cordoned off with a checkpoint at each end. The Alliance officers were nervous and wanted the team out of sight.
> 
> *By about 6 p.m., they had their secure communications up. Gary sent a classified cable asking for some additional supplies. In the exuberance of the safe arrival and mindful of Black's request for bin Laden's head, he added a line to the cable requesting some heavy-duty cardboard boxes, dry ice and, if possible, some pikes.*



I would just love it if Obama would have the A-Team at the White House for some cold ones then 

I would just love it if Bush would have whatever A-Team did this over to his ranch for some BBQ


----------



## Truthmatters

America Fuck Yeah


----------



## liebuster

crstar said:


> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...btw, he flies f15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
Click to expand...


can you idiots take it to pm??? Don't do this on this thread

all of you go fuck yourselves in private messaging!!!


----------



## Grace

CRStar said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good speech. And I'm glad he mentioned that Pakistan did assist and was part of the mission.
> 
> But now a really sharp eye needs to be kept...for Pakistani's as well as us and our allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girl, I don't trust them a bit. But the new "Bin Laden" has replaced him and it will be work as usual for them....with a bit of revenge.....
Click to expand...


Oh, most assuredly. Quite a few Bin Ladins, I'm sure.


----------



## JBeukema

Grace said:


> Damn, people. Why are you fighting amongst yourselves when this is supposed to be something we are united about????


Because they're partisan fuckwits who care more about party than anything else.

They're making me nauseous.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CRStar said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
Click to expand...


So because your brother flies, that gives you the right to tell those that have served "fuck you"?


Fuck you.


----------



## Bosun

rdean said:


> Wait a second.  I thought the Right Wing was saying Obama "pals around with terrorists".  You mean they were wrong?  Again?


i take it you enjoy shitting on the right wingers...  one might suspect that you are a right wing plant who keeps making dumb liberal statements...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

You poor, easily misled, brainwashed stupid sheople. You're like the cattle snacking on tiny bits of grass while corralled up on their way to the slaughter house. What a shame what we have become. ~BH


----------



## auditor0007

uscitizen said:


> Am I unamerican or something?  I do not really feel any joy over his death.
> 
> Did I miss a pep rally or something?



Americans are dancing in the streets; just watch the news.


----------



## geauxtohell

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see his body and his death certificate. I don't trust FOXNEWS and election years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no body or barial, the body wil be disposed of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could let the Russians have it.
> 
> No one will find shit.
Click to expand...


Except some teeth and the top of his skull 50 years later.


----------



## Samson

CRStar said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
Click to expand...




Lemme Guess:

Marines?


----------



## Grace

You are the ones that brought this about. You are the ones that sweat, bled, cried, died to make one guy go down.

No politics. No standing or ex presidents. Just to the military. Thank you.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea the Brass Balls on those Soldiers huh? Wow. Brave Heroes to be remembered forever. God Bless em.


----------



## liebuster

RadiomanATL said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because your brother flies, that gives you the right to tell those that have served "fuck you"?
> 
> Fuck you.
Click to expand...


Go TAKE YOUR STUPID ARGUMENT TO PRIVATE MESSAGING!


----------



## CRStar

liebuster said:


> crstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...btw, he flies f15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you idiots take it to pm??? Don't do this on this thread
> 
> all of you go fuck yourselves in private messaging!!!
Click to expand...


Blah blah..yap yap...STFU...what service have you done....Don't answer...go away.


----------



## xsited1

I bet the entire Middle East is dancing in the streets right now...

Now it's our turn, suckers!


----------



## Grace




----------



## geauxtohell

CRStar said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
Click to expand...


Good for your brother.  What does that have to do with you?


----------



## hortysir

BolshevikHunter said:


> You poor, easily misled, brainwashed stupid sheople. You're like the cattle snacking on tiny bits of grass while corralled up on their way to the slaughter house. What a shame what we have become. ~BH


Enlighten us, oh wise sage


----------



## Toro

How'd you like to be the guy who pulled the trigger?

That probably felt great.  

You'd never have to buy a drink for yourself for the rest of your life!


----------



## geauxtohell

liebuster said:


> crstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...btw, he flies f15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you idiots take it to pm??? Don't do this on this thread
> 
> all of you go fuck yourselves in private messaging!!!
Click to expand...


Right.  I am done.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea no one should forget about these incredibly brave Soldiers who pulled this off. BRASS BALLS for sure!!


----------



## eru

To all the conspiracy theorist's, now what will you think? Now that Bin Laden has been killed, obviously your theory is incorrect.
What's your new one going to be?


----------



## geauxtohell

Toro said:


> How'd you like to be the guy who pulled the trigger?
> 
> That probably felt great.
> 
> You'd never have to buy a drink for yourself for the rest of your life!



Yeah you would.  

Because no one would ever know that you pulled the trigger.


----------



## RadiomanATL

liebuster said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because your brother flies, that gives you the right to tell those that have served "fuck you"?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go TAKE YOUR STUPID ARGUMENT TO PRIVATE MESSAGING!
Click to expand...


Request denied.


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> How'd you like to be the guy who pulled the trigger?
> 
> That probably felt great.
> 
> You'd never have to buy a drink for yourself for the rest of your life!



I can't wait to see the guy/group that did it.


----------



## JBeukema

It would have been nice t take him into custody alive, though.

He was probably privy to some good intel. I wonder whether we captured any documents, computers, or other high-value intel that'll be of use in the ongoing conflict.


----------



## CRStar

geauxtohell said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for your brother.  What does that have to do with you?
Click to expand...


He's my brother....thats what.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CRStar said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...btw, he flies f15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you idiots take it to pm??? Don't do this on this thread
> 
> all of you go fuck yourselves in private messaging!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah blah..yap yap...STFU...what service have you done....Don't answer...go away.
Click to expand...

Yes please do


----------



## VaYank5150

rdean said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second.  I thought the Right Wing was saying Obama "pals around with terrorists".  You mean they were wrong?  Again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i suggest that we take a few minutes NOT to do that.
> 
> there is no one who is unhappy about this. don't try to make it ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's difficult getting past two years of the right saying Obama "pals around with terrorists".
Click to expand...


To this point, just check out Retread 37's thread stating this news is a set up by Obama for political points.....


----------



## Sallow

Great news.


----------



## Samson

geauxtohell said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like to be the guy who pulled the trigger?
> 
> That probably felt great.
> 
> You'd never have to buy a drink for yourself for the rest of your life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you would.
> 
> Because no one would ever know that you pulled the trigger.
Click to expand...


It will be a secret for 50 years...but a book will eventually come out.

Hopefully, no bullet was used.






Green Beret Army Knife With Compass 
Green beret army survival knife.

    * Full tang knife construction

    * Military green, hard ABS plastic handle with compass

    * 30cms overall length

    * 19cms full tang blade

    * Non-reflective camo finish

    * Includes green nylon sheath


----------



## The Infidel

geauxtohell said:


> Right.  I am done.



Thanks for your service.....


----------



## liebuster

RadiomanATL said:


> Request denied.



If I could I'd neg you again. 

Moving on. How bout the dead Bin Laden????


----------



## geauxtohell

Good speech by the President.  I like how he outlined the operation and his role in it.  

It's important that it is known that this wasn't a random "lucky" occurrence, but rather the work of a co-ordinated effort that took months to come together.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

hortysir said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor, easily misled, brainwashed stupid sheople. You're like the cattle snacking on tiny bits of grass while corralled up on their way to the slaughter house. What a shame what we have become. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> Enlighten us, oh wise sage
Click to expand...


Yeah? Funny how that comes from a robot who get's enlightened by whatever the media and their masters report. You have a hell of a time thinking for yourself I bet? ~BH


----------



## VaYank5150

Talk about change we can believe in!!!


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Well, obviously. What do you expect him to do? With so many things to legitimately criticize about Obama, I'd give him a pass on this one.


----------



## auditor0007

elvis said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like to be the guy who pulled the trigger?
> 
> That probably felt great.
> 
> You'd never have to buy a drink for yourself for the rest of your life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the guy/group that did it.
Click to expand...


You will never see them nor will you hear their names.  As it should be.


----------



## geauxtohell

JBeukema said:


> It would have been nice t take him into custody alive, though.
> 
> He was probably privy to some good intel. I wonder whether we captured any documents, computers, or other high-value intel that'll be of use in the ongoing conflict.



Nah.  The whole Kangaroo Court would have been a cluster fuck.  I think it's better this way (for whatever my opinion is worth).


----------



## Ravi

Any American president would have done the same thing...so while Obama deserves some credit, you cannot logically or even emotionally dis past presidents.


----------



## VaYank5150

bucs90 said:


> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!



Sure beats:



> "*I *don't know where bin Laden is. *I* have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
> - G.W. Bush, 3/13/02
> 
> "*I* am truly not that concerned about him."
> - G.W. Bush, repsonding to a question about bin Laden's whereabouts,
> 3/13/02 (The New American, 4/8/02)



....in my book.


----------



## KissMy

This will strengthen the US Dollar so much so that I had to change my Avatar.


----------



## RadiomanATL

liebuster said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Request denied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could I'd neg you again.
> 
> Moving on. How bout the dead Bin Laden????
Click to expand...


That -9 hurts, I tell ya.


----------



## Sherry

Statement by former U.S. President Bush on Bin Laden&#8217;s death » Breaking News | Wire Update News | News Wires -



> "Earlier this evening, President Obama called to inform me that American forces killed Osama bin Laden, the leader of the al Qaeda network that attacked America on September 11, 2001. I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude. This momentous achievement marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done."


----------



## JBeukema

geauxtohell said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been nice t take him into custody alive, though.
> 
> He was probably privy to some good intel. I wonder whether we captured any documents, computers, or other high-value intel that'll be of use in the ongoing conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.  The whole Kangaroo Court would have been a cluster fuck.  I think it's better this way (for whatever my opinion is worth).
Click to expand...

If he were captured alive, I would not be surprised if it were kept fairly silent until we had the info- and then his death were announced.


----------



## CRStar

geauxtohell said:


> Good speech by the President.  I like how he outlined the operation and his role in it.
> 
> It's important that it is known that this wasn't a random "lucky" occurrence, but rather the work of a co-ordinated effort that took months to come together.



Correction...TELE PROMPTER....written by someone else and read by a left wing puppet.....Your answer will not be needed. SHHHHHHHH


----------



## candycorn

I worry that Al Queda may have a truck bomb or something but it's good to see the celebration taking place spontaneously.


----------



## The Infidel

Ravi said:


> Any American president would have done the same thing...so while Obama deserves some credit, you cannot logically or even emotionally dis past presidents.



Jut curious... I didnt see the speech Pres. Obama gave, but did he thank Bush or give him and his admin. any credit?

Just an honest question.


----------



## LilOlLady

I want to see his body and death certificate. I dont trust FOXNEWS and this is an election year. 
Obama did something in two years Bush could not do in 7.


----------



## Vast LWC

auditor0007 said:


> You will never see them nor will you hear their names.  As it should be.



Don't know about that.  They may want to actually honor someone for it.  Americans love our heroes.

Also...  Isn't there a $50 million dollar reward to be claimed?


----------



## Immanuel

Mr. H. said:


> Obama ended his speech with "One Nation, under God".
> Damn straight.



I caught that as well.

I thought he did a fine job with the announcement.  

Immie


----------



## Flopper

It took tens years of fighting.  We said we would get him and we got him.  

I think that sends a damn powerful message to the world about American resolve.


----------



## uscitizen

Perhaps this will calm some of the right wingers who are all disturbed on how to handle this event.

bush did a much more taseful job of that than Trump did not the birther issue.


----------



## hortysir

BolshevikHunter said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor, easily misled, brainwashed stupid sheople. You're like the cattle snacking on tiny bits of grass while corralled up on their way to the slaughter house. What a shame what we have become. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> Enlighten us, oh wise sage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Funny how that comes from a robot who get's enlightened by whatever the media and their masters report. You have a hell of a time thinking for yourself I bet? ~BH
Click to expand...


Shows your level in this mess, then huh?
I received a phone call from a good Marine almost 2 hours before I could find it on any news channel or website.


So,,,,
Tell me.
How are we being "led to slaughter"????


----------



## candycorn

Vast LWC said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will never see them nor will you hear their names.  As it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that.  They may want to actually honor someone for it.
> 
> Also...  Isn't there a $50 million dollar reward to be claimed?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be great if some CPO on the Seal Team got that check for putting the collar on Bin Laden?


----------



## Cal

VaYank5150 said:


> Talk about change we can believe in!!!



..

Yes, yes we did.


----------



## Ame®icano

bigrebnc1775 said:


>



It's all Bush fault.


----------



## VaYank5150

The Infidel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any American president would have done the same thing...so while Obama deserves some credit, you cannot logically or even emotionally dis past presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jut curious... I didnt see the speech Pres. Obama gave, but did he thank Bush or give him and his admin. any credit?
> 
> Just an honest question.
Click to expand...


While he didn't thank him, he did mention Bush and his initial attempts and promises to bring OBL to justice.


----------



## Truthmatters

I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.

They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.


----------



## LilOlLady

Now we will have OBL coming from all directions wanting to out do OBL. It an over just because OBL is dead.  We just pissed off more Muslims.
Anyway this changes nothing.


----------



## auditor0007

LilOlLady said:


> I want to see his body and death certificate. I dont trust FOXNEWS and this is an election year.
> Obama did something in two years Bush could not do in 7.



Oh, if it were that simple.


----------



## Zona

Didnt he say bin laden wasn't a big deal to him when he was president? 

Remember, 9/11 equalled IRaq?


----------



## Zona

Truthmatters said:


> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.



Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.

Wait for it.


----------



## Truthmatters

Yes he said where Osama was didnt matter to him.


----------



## Cal

Sherry said:


> Statement by former U.S. President Bush on Bin Ladens death » Breaking News | Wire Update News | News Wires -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Earlier this evening, President Obama called to inform me that American forces killed Osama bin Laden, the leader of the al Qaeda network that attacked America on September 11, 2001. I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude. This momentous achievement marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done."
Click to expand...


So many political things I could say, but this is not the place. United We Stand! Good statement from GW.


----------



## LilOlLady

CRStar said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
Click to expand...


SO? What is he fighting for?


----------



## auditor0007

hortysir said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enlighten us, oh wise sage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Funny how that comes from a robot who get's enlightened by whatever the media and their masters report. You have a hell of a time thinking for yourself I bet? ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows your level in this mess, then huh?
> I received a phone call from a good Marine almost 2 hours before I could find it on any news channel or website.
> 
> 
> So,,,,
> Tell me.
> How are we being "led to slaughter"????
Click to expand...


Why do you even bother?


----------



## Sherry

uscitizen said:


> Perhaps this will calm some of the right wingers who are all disturbed on how to handle this event.



Actually I posted this in response to...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/military/165601-thank-you-obama-post3594547.html


----------



## candycorn

cal said:


> sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> statement by former u.s. President bush on bin ladens death » breaking news | wire update news | news wires -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "earlier this evening, president obama called to inform me that american forces killed osama bin laden, the leader of the al qaeda network that attacked america on september 11, 2001. I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude. This momentous achievement marks a victory for america, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on september 11, 2001. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight america has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so many political things i could say, but this is not the place. United we stand! Good statement from gw.
Click to expand...


all hail president bush and president obama; well done!!!!​


----------



## bodecea

bucs90 said:


> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!



Well, well, well....aren't you the scum of the Earth.


----------



## geauxtohell

candycorn said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will never see them nor will you hear their names.  As it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that.  They may want to actually honor someone for it.
> 
> Also...  Isn't there a $50 million dollar reward to be claimed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if some CPO on the Seal Team got that check for putting the collar on Bin Laden?
Click to expand...


I don't think a military person is entitled to that money.

There will certainly be medals given for this, but those can be classified.

I would venture that this was carried out by the CIA/Delta Force and not a SEAL team, but I am just speculating.


----------



## uscitizen

Zona said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
Click to expand...


Yes it is unguided panic and confusion right now.  However after they dose up on their favorite pundits spin shows for a while...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

hortysir said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enlighten us, oh wise sage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Funny how that comes from a robot who get's enlightened by whatever the media and their masters report. You have a hell of a time thinking for yourself I bet? ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows your level in this mess, then huh?
> I received a phone call from a good Marine almost 2 hours before I could find it on any news channel or website.
> 
> 
> So,,,,
> Tell me.
> How are we being "led to slaughter"????
Click to expand...


LOL! My brother is a marine you dumbshit, and I served in the service as well. How about you educate us all about what has happened, and why? "led to slaughter"? Provide a link or some proof where I said that you spin artist liar. Fact is bro, you're a weak minded yes man. Knock yourself out though guy.  ~BH


----------



## The Infidel

VaYank5150 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any American president would have done the same thing...so while Obama deserves some credit, you cannot logically or even emotionally dis past presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jut curious... I didnt see the speech Pres. Obama gave, but did he thank Bush or give him and his admin. any credit?
> 
> Just an honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While he didn't thank him, he did mention Bush and his initial attempts and promises to bring OBL to justice.
Click to expand...


Cool... thanks.


----------



## hortysir

auditor0007 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Funny how that comes from a robot who get's enlightened by whatever the media and their masters report. You have a hell of a time thinking for yourself I bet? ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows your level in this mess, then huh?
> I received a phone call from a good Marine almost 2 hours before I could find it on any news channel or website.
> 
> 
> So,,,,
> Tell me.
> How are we being "led to slaughter"????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you even bother?
Click to expand...

Trolls are a fun distraction 



As much as I'd like to shake the man's hand that pulled the trigger.....for his family's sake I hope we never find out who it was


----------



## rdean

Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".

I can't believe my ears.


----------



## geauxtohell

CRStar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good speech by the President.  I like how he outlined the operation and his role in it.
> 
> It's important that it is known that this wasn't a random "lucky" occurrence, but rather the work of a co-ordinated effort that took months to come together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction...TELE PROMPTER....written by someone else and read by a left wing puppet.....Your answer will not be needed. SHHHHHHHH
Click to expand...


You don't think that, regardless of who is in the White House, this is a good day for Americans?

Or are you able to look past that?


----------



## Truthmatters

George W. Bush - Wikiquote


"..Terror is bigger than one person..So I don't know where [Bin Laden] is..You know, I just don't spend that much time on him, Kelly, to be honest with you. ...I'll repeat what I said. I truly am not that concerned about him." 

it was lead up to the Iraq war


----------



## Sallow

Big celebration brewing outside and I am stuck at work..sheesh.


----------



## Sherry

uscitizen said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is unguided panic and confusion right now.  However after they dose up on their favorite pundits spin shows for a while...
Click to expand...


I'm happy to provide a thread for you and others who choose this moment to express your contempt for Bush.


----------



## yota5

LilOlLady said:


> I want to see his body and death certificate. I Nodont trust FOXNEWS and this is an election year.
> Obama did something in two years Bush could not do in 7.



Obama, got out of the way of the military, and let them finally do what was necessary to take this maggot out.  This illustrates what this military can do when they aren't interfered with.  Maybe future Presidents and politicians will remember this.  

Kudos and heartfelt thanks to American Special Operators.  Good job guys.  We may never know your names but you're all heroes in our eyes.

Now lilollady.  What specifically is it that you don't trust about Fox News?


----------



## Ragnar

Vast LWC said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will never see them nor will you hear their names.  As it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that.  They may want to actually honor someone for it.  Americans love our heroes.
> 
> Also...  Isn't there a $50 million dollar reward to be claimed?
Click to expand...


My guess is the money will go to the hero who ratted the bastard out. Our hero's work for peanuts but god love 'em, those guys will have long lives knowing what they did for the country.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

He made some great points. What kind of affect will the death of Ben Laden have on your life?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcgHFxLXOxg&feature=feedu]YouTube - BREAKING: Former CIA Asset Osama Bin Laden Killed!!![/ame]


----------



## BolshevikHunter

auditor0007 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Funny how that comes from a robot who get's enlightened by whatever the media and their masters report. You have a hell of a time thinking for yourself I bet? ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows your level in this mess, then huh?
> I received a phone call from a good Marine almost 2 hours before I could find it on any news channel or website.
> 
> 
> So,,,,
> Tell me.
> How are we being "led to slaughter"????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you even bother?
Click to expand...


Because he's just as easily misled as a weak minded fellow android like yourself. Huh, yuh think maybe? Oh and Uh, he's qouting something that I never said. How about you help him out with providing the proof where I said that? Can you idiots back up anything? Where, show us all? LMAO!!! ~BH


----------



## CRStar

LilOlLady said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Geaux served in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too....my brother has served 3 tours and is going back in 2wks...fuck you again...BTW, he flies F15 so go fuck yourself. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO? What is he fighting for?
Click to expand...


Ask the government, but my first thought would keep your ass free and not have mosques popping up on every street corner and your religion being Muslim.....or am I missing something....


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I hope we get to hear more about these Soldiers who pulled this thing off. What a dangerous daring mission. These guys are national Heroes forever. I would like to hear more about them.


----------



## Truthmatters

alot of American are dead because of Bush too


----------



## geauxtohell

yota5 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see his body and death certificate. I Nodont trust FOXNEWS and this is an election year.
> Obama did something in two years Bush could not do in 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, got out of the way of the military, and let them finally do what was necessary to take this maggot out.  This illustrates what this military can do when they aren't interfered with.  Maybe future Presidents and politicians will remember this.
> 
> Kudos and heartfelt thanks to American Special Operators.  Good job guys.  We may never know your names but you're all heroes in our eyes.
> 
> Now lilollady.  What specifically is it that you don't trust about Fox News?
Click to expand...


He did more than that.  Or did you watch the speech?


----------



## candycorn

geauxtohell said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that.  They may want to actually honor someone for it.
> 
> Also...  Isn't there a $50 million dollar reward to be claimed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if some CPO on the Seal Team got that check for putting the collar on Bin Laden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a military person is entitled to that money.
Click to expand...


Thats a crock.   He should be eligible for it and he should get it with interest plus his combat pay.  Then he should get his own beer summit at the White House and BBQ at Crawford; George is a whiz on the grill.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Great news for all of us here.


----------



## hortysir

BolshevikHunter said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Funny how that comes from a robot who get's enlightened by whatever the media and their masters report. You have a hell of a time thinking for yourself I bet? ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows your level in this mess, then huh?
> I received a phone call from a good Marine almost 2 hours before I could find it on any news channel or website.
> 
> 
> So,,,,
> Tell me.
> How are we being "led to slaughter"????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! My brother is a marine you dumbshit, and I served in the service as well. How about you educate us all about what has happened, and why? "led to slaughter"? Provide a link or some proof where I said that you spin artist liar. Fact is bro, you're a weak minded yes man. Knock yourself out though guy.  ~BH
Click to expand...

I never positioned myself above others as your original post did, mocking our excitement over the news of his death.
You posted as if you had more info than us.

So I repeat:

Enlighten us



I won't hold my breath


----------



## Old Rocks

3000 Americans died on 9-11. Murdered in our own nation by a madman half a world away. Although it took nearly 10 years, there is a grim satisfaction in this man's death.

Congratulations to the military team that got him, and to the CIA for tracking him down. Congratulations as well to President Obama for keeping the heat on to get him. And I would bet money that there are going to be some bodies found around Pakistan of people that had a part in hiding Bin Laden. 

As far as the consequences go, the people in Afghanistan and Pakistan are tribal, much like the old clans of Scotland, and well understand the meaning of a blood feud. They will respect us more for this action, particularly for the fact it was done on the ground with soldiers, rather than from an unseen drone. I think that the President just hit a home run, both here and internationaly, even in Arabic nations.


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.



Will you puuulleeeezzee STFU?


----------



## Sherry

Truthmatters said:


> alot of American are dead because of Bush too



Hopefully you will live long enough to celebrate his death as well.


----------



## VaYank5150

Very large party outside the White House now too!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

What a crazy daring mission. I sure hope we get to hear more about these superheroes. These Soldiers are national Heroes for all time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if some CPO on the Seal Team got that check for putting the collar on Bin Laden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a military person is entitled to that money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a crock.   He should be eligible for it and he should get it with interest plus his combat pay.  Then he should get his own beer summit at the White House and BBQ at Crawford; George is a whiz on the grill.
Click to expand...


It won't happen maybe a decoration but no reward.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He made some great points. What kind of affect will the death of Ben Laden have on your life?
> YouTube - BREAKING: Former CIA Asset Osama Bin Laden Killed!!!



This is about justice and sending a message.  

No one is suggesting that this is the death blow to Islamic Terrorism or even Al Queda.


----------



## Truthmatters

Americans feeling good is nice to see


----------



## bigrebnc1775

No mentionof being wanted for 9/11 I wonder why?

CAUTION
Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world. 
FBI &#8212; USAMA BIN LADEN


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Ah yer Boss has to let you out early. It's Party Time. Get out and enjoy your celebration. I know i will.


----------



## geauxtohell

candycorn said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if some CPO on the Seal Team got that check for putting the collar on Bin Laden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a military person is entitled to that money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a crock.   He should be eligible for it and he should get it with interest plus his combat pay.  Then he should get his own beer summit at the White House and BBQ at Crawford; George is a whiz on the grill.
Click to expand...


LOL.  I could be wrong, but I don't think Government Employees can accept that bounty.  

That was more to entice an Afghan/Paki to sell out Bin Laden.  

In fairness, it's not like any member of whoever did this would have been able to do this on their own.  

It was a team effort.


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> In 2004, 45% of the Pakistanis supported Bin Laden.
> 
> After Obama was elected that number fell to 5%.
> 
> Words matter.



more hackery by either side will be moved here. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/165614-partisan-hackery.html


----------



## shekib82

Good News.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I'd like to thank all of our men and women in uniform who have sacrificed their lives, families, to be 1000's of miles from home providing the umbrella of freedom to others who don't deserve it nor are they appreciative of it. A special team took Bin Laden out, NOT that moron Obama.. his muslim brotherhood connection could have turned on Bin Laden, who knows.. it changes NOTHING- ZERO but will piss off more muslims.. isn't that the line liberals have used for years when Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh sent troops to IRAQ??!!


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> I worry that Al Queda may have a truck bomb or something but it's good to see the celebration taking place spontaneously.








What a sight!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He made some great points. What kind of affect will the death of Ben Laden have on your life?
> YouTube - BREAKING: Former CIA Asset Osama Bin Laden Killed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about justice and sending a message.
> 
> No one is suggesting that this is the death blow to Islamic Terrorism or even Al Queda.
Click to expand...


I agree it's more for the families kind of a closer, but if you look at the last post I made the FBI did not want Bin Ladin for 9/11.


----------



## Truthmatters

naw he was just a patsy.

Cheney death will be a family holiday for the rest of my life.

He will be lucky enough to die a natural death unlike Osama because some here liked his crimes.


----------



## Chris

Officials became suspicious because the people going in and out of Bin Laden's mansion.

Also the property was worth $1 million dollars, but it had no phone or internet.

And they burned their trash instead of putting it out.

No American soldiers were killed.


----------



## Immanuel

elvis said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like to be the guy who pulled the trigger?
> 
> That probably felt great.
> 
> You'd never have to buy a drink for yourself for the rest of your life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the guy/group that did it.
Click to expand...


I hope his name and picture remains out of the spotlight.  No sense making a target out of him or his family.

Immie


----------



## Synthaholic

You said that already.    But you haven't congratulated the President yet.  Come on - you can do it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2004, 45% of the Pakistanis supported Bin Laden.
> 
> After Obama was elected that number fell to 5%.
> 
> Words matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more hackery by either side will be moved here.
Click to expand...


I am out of rep power but I owe you one.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sherry said:


> Statement by former U.S. President Bush on Bin Ladens death » Breaking News | Wire Update News | News Wires -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Earlier this evening, President Obama called to inform me that American forces killed Osama bin Laden, the leader of the al Qaeda network that attacked America on September 11, 2001. I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude. This momentous achievement marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done."
Click to expand...


Classy move, George.


----------



## Synthaholic

NBC is reporting that one of OBL's sons was also killed, and so was a woman who was being used as a human shield.

Those bastards.


----------



## geauxtohell

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I'd like to thank all of our men and women in uniform who have sacrificed their lives, families, to be 1000's of miles from home providing the umbrella of freedom to others who don't deserve it nor are they appreciative of it. A special team took Bin Laden out, NOT that moron Obama.. his muslim brotherhood connection could have turned on Bin Laden, who knows.. it changes NOTHING- ZERO but will piss off more muslims.. isn't that the line liberals have used for years when Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh sent troops to IRAQ??!!



This was about justice.  It certainly changes things.  Yesterday the mastermind behind killing over 3000 of our countrymen was alive.  Today he is dead at the hand of our country.


----------



## Sherry

Truthmatters said:


> naw he was just a patsy.
> 
> Cheney death will be a family holiday for the rest of my life.
> 
> He will be lucky enough to die a natural death unlike Osama because some here liked his crimes.



Ok, I'll be looking for your celebratory threads on that day.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LibocalypseNow said:


> I hope we get to hear more about these Soldiers who pulled this thing off. What a dangerous daring mission. These guys are national Heroes forever. I would like to hear more about them.


 For theem and their families  safety it does not need to be known who they are. All that matters is ben ladin is dead.


----------



## Chris

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2004, 45% of the Pakistanis supported Bin Laden.
> 
> After Obama was elected that number fell to 5%.
> 
> Words matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more hackery by either side will be moved here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am out of rep power but I owe you one.
Click to expand...


No more hackery in this thread.  ~Elvis.

Can't handle the truth?


----------



## Dr.House

Fuck you Synthia, you partisan hack....


----------



## Valerie

> President Obama said that on Sunday, a small team of U.S. operatives launched a targeted assault on a compound in the Pakistani city of Abbottabad where months of intelligence work had established that Mr. Bin Laden was living. Mr. Bin Laden was killed after a firefight, and the troops took custody of his body. The killing ended a 10-year manhunt in which Mr. Bin Laden repeatedly eluded his pursuers, deeply frustrating the Bush administration and counterterrorism officials.
> 
> The news of the death of the leader of Al Qaeda electrified the world  crowds gathered outside the White House, cheering, as they waited for the president to confirm the news. Mr. bin Laden was able to elude capture by hiding out in the mountains of Afghanistan and elsewhere. He initially escaped from Tora Bora in the mountains of eastern Afghanistan after an American invasion routed the Taliban, his protectors. Since then, he issued some 30 messages, in audio, video or electronic text, sometimes taunting, sometimes gloating, sometimes urging new terrorist attacks. Intelligence officials believe the messages were passed from hand to hand repeatedly to obscure any trail back to his hiding place. Even while in hiding, he remained a potent symbolic figure. And American officials believe, based on intercepted communications from second- and third-tier Qaeda operatives, that he also still helped shape Al Qaedas strategy.



Osama bin Laden Dead, U.S. Officials Say - NYTimes.com


----------



## Truthmatters

You will see them.

Dick Cheney is pure evil


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> America Fuck Yeah


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He made some great points. What kind of affect will the death of Ben Laden have on your life?
> YouTube - BREAKING: Former CIA Asset Osama Bin Laden Killed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about justice and sending a message.
> 
> No one is suggesting that this is the death blow to Islamic Terrorism or even Al Queda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it's more for the families kind of a closer, but if you look at the last post I made the FBI did not want Bin Ladin for 9/11.
Click to expand...


I think you are getting a little hung up on minutae.  

This is only partly for the families.  For everyone else, it sends a message that if you hit us, we will never stop hunting you.  It will be a zero sum game for you.   

That simple message is important.


----------



## ekrem

Maybe some of the so-called 'civilians' in Libya which are receiving air-cover by Obama will take his place.


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> more hackery by either side will be moved here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am out of rep power but I owe you one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you owe Obama one.
Click to expand...


That's enough of your hackery in this thread.


----------



## geauxtohell

LadyGunSlinger said:


> NOWWWW it's about justice and sending a message yet when GWB said those exact words prior to going in to Iraq, liberals chanted loudly," BUSH LIED, 1000s died, no oil for troops.. we don't hear any of that now, do we??? Not with Libya or any other WAR Obama the warmonger has ratcheted up.



Seriously?


----------



## Sherry

Truthmatters said:


> You will see them.
> 
> Dick Cheney is pure evil



Alright, don't bust a vein.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ladygunslinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladygunslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'd like to thank all of our men and women in uniform who have sacrificed their lives, families, to be 1000's of miles from home providing the umbrella of freedom to others who don't deserve it nor are they appreciative of it. A special team took bin laden out, not that moron obama.. His muslim brotherhood connection could have turned on bin laden, who knows.. It changes nothing- zero but will piss off more muslims.. Isn't that the line liberals have used for years when boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh sent troops to iraq??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was about justice.  It certainly changes things.  Yesterday the mastermind behind killing over 3000 of our countrymen was alive.  Today he is dead at the hand of our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, so when dinglebarry sends soldiers to die, it's about justice?~ but when boooooooooooooooooosh did it why he's a criminal.. Which is it?? Make up your mind?! No one buys your liberal spin.. This changes nothing at all. Is your boy going to bring home all the troops like he promised? Is he going to close gitmo like he promised? No, he's not.. He's a liar.. Obama lied, 1000's died. Sound familiar???
Click to expand...


stop it


----------



## Synthaholic

Dr.House said:


> Fuck you Synthia, you partisan hack....


----------



## KissMy

They also got Osama's Son & 3 other leaders during the firefight.


----------



## uscitizen

auditor0007 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I unamerican or something?  I do not really feel any joy over his death.
> 
> Did I miss a pep rally or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are dancing in the streets; just watch the news.
Click to expand...


I do not doubt that.  Kinda reminds me of the islamic extremeists dancing in the streets over 911....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKQ_Vn_CFYk&feature=feedu]YouTube - BIN LADEN, CHEERING SHEEPLE, RETAILIATION[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ladygunslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> this was about justice.  It certainly changes things.  Yesterday the mastermind behind killing over 3000 of our countrymen was alive.  Today he is dead at the hand of our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, so when dinglebarry sends soldiers to die, it's about justice?~ but when boooooooooooooooooosh did it why he's a criminal.. Which is it?? Make up your mind?! No one buys your liberal spin.. This changes nothing at all. Is your boy going to bring home all the troops like he promised? Is he going to close gitmo like he promised? No, he's not.. He's a liar.. Obama lied, 1000's died. Sound familiar???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop it
Click to expand...


This is a message board which means I can say whatever I like within the TOS. Put me on ignore if you don't want to read my posts.. its rather simple.


----------



## Old Rocks

LadyGunSlinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank all of our men and women in uniform who have sacrificed their lives, families, to be 1000's of miles from home providing the umbrella of freedom to others who don't deserve it nor are they appreciative of it. A special team took Bin Laden out, NOT that moron Obama.. his muslim brotherhood connection could have turned on Bin Laden, who knows.. it changes NOTHING- ZERO but will piss off more muslims.. isn't that the line liberals have used for years when Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh sent troops to IRAQ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was about justice.  It certainly changes things.  Yesterday the mastermind behind killing over 3000 of our countrymen was alive.  Today he is dead at the hand of our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so when DingleBarry sends soldiers to die, it's about justice?~ But when Boooooooooooooooooosh did it why he's a criminal.. WHICH IS IT?? MAKE UP YOUR MIND?! No one buys your liberal spin.. this changes NOTHING at all. Is your boy going to bring home all the troops like he promised? Is he going to close GITMO like he promised? No, he's not.. he's a liar.. OBAMA LIED, 1000'S DIED. Sound familiar???
Click to expand...


Elvis, baby, what was that you stated about hackery?


----------



## Ragnar

Bad week for Birthers and Truthers! 


Thanks to President Bush and President Obama. Great win for America.


----------



## CRStar

The main point here is....The fucker is DEAD.....Goodnight.


----------



## elvis

Old Rocks said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was about justice.  It certainly changes things.  Yesterday the mastermind behind killing over 3000 of our countrymen was alive.  Today he is dead at the hand of our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when DingleBarry sends soldiers to die, it's about justice?~ But when Boooooooooooooooooosh did it why he's a criminal.. WHICH IS IT?? MAKE UP YOUR MIND?! No one buys your liberal spin.. this changes NOTHING at all. Is your boy going to bring home all the troops like he promised? Is he going to close GITMO like he promised? No, he's not.. he's a liar.. OBAMA LIED, 1000'S DIED. Sound familiar???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Elvis, baby, what was that you stated about hackery?
Click to expand...


It's on its way there.


----------



## Truthmatters

why Bush?


----------



## candycorn

geauxtohell said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a military person is entitled to that money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a crock.   He should be eligible for it and he should get it with interest plus his combat pay.  Then he should get his own beer summit at the White House and BBQ at Crawford; George is a whiz on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  I could be wrong, but I don't think Government Employees can accept that bounty.
> 
> That was more to entice an Afghan/Paki to sell out Bin Laden.
> 
> In fairness, it's not like any member of whoever did this would have been able to do this on their own.
> 
> It was a team effort.
Click to expand...


Hell, split it amongst the team...a personal bail out


----------



## Old Rocks

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladygunslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, so when dinglebarry sends soldiers to die, it's about justice?~ but when boooooooooooooooooosh did it why he's a criminal.. Which is it?? Make up your mind?! No one buys your liberal spin.. This changes nothing at all. Is your boy going to bring home all the troops like he promised? Is he going to close gitmo like he promised? No, he's not.. He's a liar.. Obama lied, 1000's died. Sound familiar???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a message board which means I can say whatever I like within the TOS. Put me on ignore if you don't want to read my posts.. its rather simple.
Click to expand...


Yes, you can say whatever you like. And be remembered by all for what you say.

The fact is tonight, America finally made a statement about what will happen to anyone that dares attack us without reason. That there will be no place to hide. We needed to make that statement in these terms. To have Bin Laden alive after what he did on 9-11 was a blot on all Americans honor. Nobody should ever be able to striike such a blow to our nation and remain alive.


----------



## Mr. Jones

In an interview only months before her death, Bhutto, possibly unintentionally, admitted that Bin Laden had been killed. She refers to someone as "the man who killed Osama Bin Laden"

Bhutto Confirms that Osama Bin Laden is Dead


----------



## CRStar

LMFAO


----------



## KissMy

Obama finally pulled out all the stops to improve his falling poll numbers. Showed his birth certificate & went after Osama & Qaddafi.

They got Osama & his Son & 3 other leaders during the firefight. They also killed Qaddafi's Son.

This will drop the terror premium off of the oil price. Oil, Gold & Silver are going to drop like a stone. Gas will drop & Obama's poll numbers will climb.

Although I am not a Hillary Clinton or Barack Obama supporter I have to say great job on this one to our leaders & our greatest military on earth.

This will strengthen the US Dollar so much so that I had to change my Avatar.


----------



## elvis

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a message board which means I can say whatever I like within the TOS. Put me on ignore if you don't want to read my posts.. its rather simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can say whatever you like. And be remembered by all for what you say.
> 
> The fact is tonight, America finally made a statement about what will happen to anyone that dares attack us without reason. That there will be no place to hide. We needed to make that statement in these terms. To have Bin Laden alive after what he did on 9-11 was a blot on all Americans honor. Nobody should ever be able to striike such a blow to our nation and remain alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America through her blood of soldiers has been making a statement for YEARS it's only you liberal HACKS who never recognize those who sacrifice so much but instead worship at the altar of Al Baraqi.. you're a bunch of sick fucks.
Click to expand...


No more politicizing this thread.


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> why Bush?



I'd love to shove a boot in your fucking mouth tonight...


You whine when someone disses Obama, yet you bust on Bush at every chance.

Try practicing what you preach you asshole.


----------



## candycorn

JBeukema said:


> Why is this in conspiracy theories?


\\
\



> In an interview only months before her death, Bhutto, possibly unintentionally, admitted that Bin Laden had been killed. She refers to someone as "the man who killed Osama Bin Laden"
> 
> Bhutto Confirms that Osama Bin Laden is Dead



Told ya; for some brain damaged whackjobs, everything is a conspiracy.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Infidel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to shove a boot in your fucking mouth tonight...
> 
> 
> You whine when someone disses Obama, yet you bust on Bush at every chance.
> 
> Try practicing what you preach you asshole.
Click to expand...


LOL!  No such thing. Libs are the biggest hypocrites..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

elvis said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can say whatever you like. And be remembered by all for what you say.
> 
> The fact is tonight, America finally made a statement about what will happen to anyone that dares attack us without reason. That there will be no place to hide. We needed to make that statement in these terms. To have Bin Laden alive after what he did on 9-11 was a blot on all Americans honor. Nobody should ever be able to striike such a blow to our nation and remain alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America through her blood of soldiers has been making a statement for YEARS it's only you liberal HACKS who never recognize those who sacrifice so much but instead worship at the altar of Al Baraqi.. you're a bunch of sick fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more politicizing this thread.
Click to expand...



I didn't realize it was a sticky and tribute thread to Obama. Maybe you should make it one so people know the difference.


----------



## geauxtohell

It get's even better if we took out his spawn.  I hope that soon we release a message saying Al Zawahiri is next and on down the line.  

I am really glad that this was done by boots on the ground.  Our intelligence service has been viewed as weak and fragmented.

It's nice to see that our CIA and DOD (assumedly) can work together to actually kill someone via lead poisoning.  

It sends a message.


----------



## Truthmatters

Bush was the worst president ever.

he did not protect us ,lied us into war and crashed the world economy.

You people just care more for party than country.


----------



## geauxtohell

LadyGunSlinger said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America through her blood of soldiers has been making a statement for YEARS it's only you liberal HACKS who never recognize those who sacrifice so much but instead worship at the altar of Al Baraqi.. you're a bunch of sick fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more politicizing this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize it was a sticky and tribute thread to Obama. Maybe you should make it one so people know the difference.
Click to expand...


People like you make me regret that I only have one neg to give to you at a time.


----------



## Jroc

KissMy said:


> They got Osama & his Son & 3 other leaders during the firefight. They also killed Qaddafi's Son.
> 
> *This will drop the terror premium off of the oil price. Oil, Gold & Silver are going to drop like a stone. Gas will drop & Obama's poll numbers will climb.*
> Although I am not a Hillary Clinton or Barack Obama supporter I have to say great job on this one to our leaders & our greatest military on earth.
> 
> This will strengthen the US Dollar so much so that I had to change my Avatar.



 that's a joke eright?


----------



## Truthmatters

Now tell me like you are an adult , why should we be  thanking bush today?


----------



## candycorn

Didn't take long before cons and libs were politicizing the death of Bin Laden.

I guess its in our nature to not be able to focus on anything else.

Very sad.


----------



## geauxtohell

Also, classy move on Obama's part to make him a part of this.


----------



## geauxtohell

uscitizen said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I unamerican or something?  I do not really feel any joy over his death.
> 
> Did I miss a pep rally or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are dancing in the streets; just watch the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not doubt that.  Kinda reminds me of the islamic extremeists dancing in the streets over 911....
Click to expand...


I think there is a major difference in celebrating the death of 3000 innocent people and celebrating the death of 1 person who was responsible for it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

geauxtohell said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more politicizing this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize it was a sticky and tribute thread to Obama. Maybe you should make it one so people know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you make me regret that I only have one neg to give to you at a time.
Click to expand...




Don't cry... it's not very becoming of grown men.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I wouldn't worry to much about it.
Just a regular good muslim  doing  Islam as scripture says.
Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Man,these Soldiers who pulled off this mission killing Bin Laden really are American Superheroes. That was one incredibly dangerous daring mission. I really do hope we hear more about these Heroes. These peope will live on as true American Heroes for all time. God Bless em.


----------



## syrenn

Sallow said:


> Big celebration brewing outside and I am stuck at work..sheesh.





Bummer!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

They should erect statues of these guys. Unbelievable.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

like it or not . Be careful what you wish  for.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Yep..


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Classy move by W. I'm not his biggest fan-but I give credit where it's due.


----------



## geauxtohell

yota5 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, got out of the way of the military, and let them finally do what was necessary to take this maggot out.  This illustrates what this military can do when they aren't interfered with.  Maybe future Presidents and politicians will remember this.
> 
> Kudos and heartfelt thanks to American Special Operators.  Good job guys.  We may never know your names but you're all heroes in our eyes.
> 
> Now lilollady.  What specifically is it that you don't trust about Fox News?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did more than that.  Or did you watch the speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have learned one thing about Obama.  If his lips are moving he's lying.  Therefore I give little credence to anything he says.
Click to expand...


I won't try and change your mind.  However, for the rest of the thinking world; it's important that the President (regardless of who that person is) would be involved in this and facilitate the job of the guys on the ground.


----------



## elvis

LadyGunSlinger said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America through her blood of soldiers has been making a statement for YEARS it's only you liberal HACKS who never recognize those who sacrifice so much but instead worship at the altar of Al Baraqi.. you're a bunch of sick fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more politicizing this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize it was a sticky and tribute thread to Obama. Maybe you should make it one so people know the difference.
Click to expand...


that's enough.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't take joy in the death of anyone. But I am glad that the families of many victims can rest easy tonight. 

Our service men and women should be thanked for their hard work.


----------



## Truthmatters

what else could he have said?


----------



## Godboy

Mr. Jones said:


> In an interview only months before her death, Bhutto, possibly unintentionally, admitted that Bin Laden had been killed. She refers to someone as "the man who killed Osama Bin Laden"
> 
> Bhutto Confirms that Osama Bin Laden is Dead



... and you were dumb enough to believe her. 

What does it feel like to be proven wrong time and time again?


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Irony: this thread in itself is an example of politicizing the death of Osama (just the other way).


----------



## The Infidel

geauxtohell said:


> Also, classy move on Obama's part to make him a part of this.





JamesInFlorida said:


> Classy move by W. I'm not his biggest fan-but I give credit where it's due.



They both deserve credit... it pains me to say it, but its just the truth.

*
WE  GOT HIM DAMN IT!*


----------



## Ragnar

Truthmatters said:


> Now tell me like you are an adult , why should we be  thanking bush today?



USATODAY.com - Musharraf's book says Pakistan faced U.S. 'onslaught' if it didn't back terror war



> Following the September 11, 2001 attacks, former President of Pakistan Pervez Musharraf sided with the United States against the Taliban government in Afghanistan after an ultimatum by US President George W. Bush. Musharraf agreed to give the United States the use of three airbases for Operation Enduring Freedom. United States Secretary of State Colin Powell and other administration officials met with Musharraf. On September 19, 2001, Musharraf addressed the people of Pakistan and stated that, while he opposed military tactics against the Taliban, Pakistan risked being endangered by an alliance of India and the US if it did not cooperate. In 2006, Musharraf testified that this stance was pressured by threats from the US, and revealed in his memoirs that he had "war-gamed" the United States as an adversary and decided that it would end in a loss for Pakistan.[65]



Try, if you can, to be happy for your whole country today. Is it really that hard? President Obama did something right and for once most of us agree on that point.

Smile bitch!


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> You will see them.
> 
> Dick Cheney is pure evil



and you are a fucking moron. but then, everybody knew that already.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I'm glad we got him.  Not happy, just glad  that part is finally over.

Now to finish ripping apart Al-Q


----------



## BrianH

I didn't read the entire thread but I've seen some posts saying he was hit by an airstrike. I've been hearing he was shot on the head by special forces.  I was just curious if this was cleared up in the thread already.


----------



## WillowTree

geauxtohell said:


> Also, classy move on Obama's part to make him a part of this.



Why? President Bush was a part of this.


----------



## elvis

Let's keep politics out of this thread, please.  Plenty of other threads for politics.  thanks.


----------



## DavidS

Thanks to our brave men who took this bastard down. Whether you're a Republican or Democrat, we are waking up to a NEW America tomorrow morning. An America where the face of 9/11 now has a bullet hole in it.


----------



## The Infidel

BrianH said:


> I didn't read the entire thread but I've seen some posts saying he was hit by an airstrike. I've been hearing he was shot on the head by special forces.  I was just curious if this was cleared up in the thread already.



Apparently it was a fire fight. OBL went out with a fight, and lost.

But it was a special forces team that shot him. 

There was a raid on a village and he was taken out..... 

I think


----------



## JamesInFlorida

The Infidel said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, classy move on Obama's part to make him a part of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classy move by W. I'm not his biggest fan-but I give credit where it's due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both deserve credit... it pains me to say it, but its just the truth.
> 
> *
> WE  GOT HIM DAMN IT!*
Click to expand...


I don't always agree with you Infidel, but for what's it worth I think you're fair.

See? I'm not THAT bad. 

PS-I hope he's currently burning in hell.


----------



## elvis

DavidS said:


> Thanks to our brave men who took this bastard down. Whether you're a Republican or Democrat, we are waking up to a NEW America tomorrow morning. An America where the face of 9/11 now has a bullet hole in it.



yes.  this is a  wonderful night, david.


----------



## BrianH

Immanuel said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like to be the guy who pulled the trigger?
> 
> That probably felt great.
> 
> You'd never have to buy a drink for yourself for the rest of your life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the guy/group that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope his name and picture remains out of the spotlight.  No sense making a target out of him or his family.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I Believe it was the same tactical team that captured Saddam. I don't have a link but did see a report about it.


----------



## The Infidel

It was a special built facility that was used to house a very VIP, and we raided it and came out with the body of OBL.

Hell yeah!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

drsmith1072 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yeah*
> 
> we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly right. See my new thread. Theres a time for partisanship. And theres a time for nationalism, patriotism, pride, unity. Now is one of those times, just like when we captured saddam.
> 
> A great day to be an american. Any american, of any belief. We're safer today because that man is dead. Great job to the military, to president obama, to former president bush. That scumbag terrorist won't be alive to see 09-11-2011. Thank god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry but your attempt to include former president bush is nothing but partisanship on your part.
> According to you guys on the right w has been out of office for two years and if we can't hold him accountable for the damage he caused to the country and the economy then you can't give him credit for something that happened after he has been out for two years.
Click to expand...


omg


----------



## WillowTree

BrianH said:


> I didn't read the entire thread but I've seen some posts saying he was hit by an airstrike. I've been hearing he was shot on the head by special forces.  I was just curious if this was cleared up in the thread already.



That's what I heard. He was killed in a fire fight. Inside Pakistan. It had to be special ops.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Ouch, Lady, that's brutal, but somewhat true. 

The plain fact is Osama didn't get caught in some cave near a battlefield. I dunno if anyone registered the bit about where he was found - a compound in a place called Abbottabad, not 30 miles from Islamabad (the capital of Pakistan). 

Abbottabad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The city is well-known throughout Pakistan for its pleasant weather, high standard educational institutions and military establishments. It remains a major hub for tourism of regions in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir in the summer.



 He's been living in a mansion on a nice neighbourhood of a nice town in Pakistan! The real heroes here where the single Special Ops team and the intelligence work that went into finding him. I mean... yeah, I dunno.


----------



## Wilco

I hope he begged for his life, screamed like a cowardly b|tch and then suffered greatly as he was finally put out of our misery.

God bless the troops who pulled this off this operation.


----------



## SuMar

http://pikchur.com/Af0J


----------



## auditor0007

BrianH said:


> I didn't read the entire thread but I've seen some posts saying he was hit by an airstrike. I've been hearing he was shot on the head by special forces.  I was just curious if this was cleared up in the thread already.



It was ground forces.  When word first leaked out there as a great deal of speculation including that he was killed by a drone strike.  Shortly after that, it was confirmed that ground forces actually were responsible.


----------



## The Infidel

drsmith1072 said:


> I'm sorry but your attempt to include former president bush is nothing but partisanship on your part.
> According to you guys on the right W has been out of office for two years and if we can't hold him accountable for the damage he caused to the country and the economy then you can't give him credit for something that happened after he has been out for two years.



Can we just celebrate this as Americans.... just for tonight at least?


----------



## Synthaholic

SuMar said:


> http://pikchur.com/Af0J


He has very thick, distinctive lips - I think that's him, all right!


----------



## QUENTIN

no politics in this thread.. ~elvis.


----------



## The Infidel

JamesInFlorida said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, classy move on Obama's part to make him a part of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classy move by W. I'm not his biggest fan-but I give credit where it's due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both deserve credit... it pains me to say it, but its just the truth.
> 
> *
> WE  GOT HIM DAMN IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't always agree with you Infidel, but for what's it worth I think you're fair.
> 
> See? I'm not THAT bad.
> 
> PS-I hope he's currently burning in hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## auditor0007

The Infidel said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but your attempt to include former president bush is nothing but partisanship on your part.
> According to you guys on the right W has been out of office for two years and if we can't hold him accountable for the damage he caused to the country and the economy then you can't give him credit for something that happened after he has been out for two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just celebrate this as Americans.... just for tonight at least?
Click to expand...


I can.  I don't even like you and I thanked you, lol.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The Infidel said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but your attempt to include former president bush is nothing but partisanship on your part.
> According to you guys on the right W has been out of office for two years and if we can't hold him accountable for the damage he caused to the country and the economy then you can't give him credit for something that happened after he has been out for two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just celebrate this as Americans.... just for tonight at least?
Click to expand...


No WE CAN'T


----------



## bigrebnc1775

auditor0007 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but your attempt to include former president bush is nothing but partisanship on your part.
> According to you guys on the right W has been out of office for two years and if we can't hold him accountable for the damage he caused to the country and the economy then you can't give him credit for something that happened after he has been out for two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just celebrate this as Americans.... just for tonight at least?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can.  I don't even like you and I thanked you, lol.
Click to expand...


What's not to like about the Infidel?


----------



## geauxtohell

WillowTree said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, classy move on Obama's part to make him a part of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? President Bush was a part of this.
Click to expand...


And Obama gave his credit for that.  He didn't have too, but he did.


----------



## Lumpy 1

I say Obama should declare victory and bring the troops home...


----------



## The Infidel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just celebrate this as Americans.... just for tonight at least?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can.  I don't even like you and I thanked you, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about the Infidel?
Click to expand...


Im a monstah!


----------



## BrianH

We will all remember where we were when we heard the news. We need to put aside our differences. This isn't a partisan issue. Bin laden wasn't after only republicans or democrats. I believe supporters of both parties were killed during the 911 attacks.  We need to remember that regardless of our political views, this is not only an American issue, but a world issue. The efforts of our nation just made a positive impact on the world. This is something all of us, as Americans, should be proud of. Let's not celebrate the death of Bin Laden, but celebrate the measure of American resolve. It's moments like these that remind us if what we can do as a nation. God Bless the USA and God bless our military.


----------



## The Infidel

BrianH said:


> We will all remember where we were when we heard the news. We need to put aside our differences. This isn't a partisan issue. Bin laden wasn't after only republicans or democrats. I believe supporters of both parties were killed during the 911 attacks.  We need to remember that regardless of our political views, this is not only an American issue, but a world issue. The efforts of our nation just made a positive impact on the world. This is something all of us, as Americans, should be proud of. Let's not celebrate the death of Bin Laden, but celebrate the measure of American resolve. It's moments like these that remind us if what we can do as a nation. God Bless the USA and God bless our military.


----------



## JBeukema

Let's not get carried away and let our guard down.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lumpy 1 said:


> I say Obama should declare victory and bring the troops home...



Mission accomplished


----------



## BrianH

auditor0007 said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read the entire thread but I've seen some posts saying he was hit by an airstrike. I've been hearing he was shot on the head by special forces.  I was just curious if this was cleared up in the thread already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ground forces.  When word first leaked out there as a great deal of speculation including that he was killed by a drone strike.  Shortly after that, it was confirmed that ground forces actually were responsible.
Click to expand...


Ok that's what I thought. I hope he got to look in the eyes if one of our special forces soldiers before they pulled the trigger.


----------



## WillowTree

Hooray for New York and Hooray for America.


----------



## The Infidel

Sallow said:


> Big celebration brewing outside and I am stuck at work..sheesh.



It feels good to smile about something and feel good bout America for a change.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

no politics in here,  Elvis.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

It's post like this that bring that happy feeling down.


----------



## Londoner

Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?


----------



## JBeukema

Seriously though, did they say whether any new intel was acquired that will be of value in the ongoing conflict?


----------



## JFK_USA

The Infidel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big celebration brewing outside and I am stuck at work..sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels good to smile about something and feel good bout America for a change.
Click to expand...


Yeah I don't care about our debt right now or anything else. Will enjoy this till Tuesday, then we can bitch about that shit.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Boatrunner said:


> For how long, did they find his decaying skeleton in some cave or did they just pick him off?



*WATCH N' WEEP**!!!!*​


----------



## drsmith1072

bigrebnc1775 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly right. See my new thread. Theres a time for partisanship. And theres a time for nationalism, patriotism, pride, unity. Now is one of those times, just like when we captured saddam.
> 
> A great day to be an american. Any american, of any belief. We're safer today because that man is dead. Great job to the military, to president obama, to former president bush. That scumbag terrorist won't be alive to see 09-11-2011. Thank god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry but your attempt to include former president bush is nothing but partisanship on your part.
> According to you guys on the right w has been out of office for two years and if we can't hold him accountable for the damage he caused to the country and the economy then you can't give him credit for something that happened after he has been out for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> omg
Click to expand...



Hey, it's the standard of the right not to "look back" and hold W accountable for anything that carried over from his two terms, so why doesn't that standard apply NOW?? 

Furthermore, why doesn't obama get credit when you rightwingers made a habit out of telling everyone how safe W kept us for eight years, and yet NOW you refuse to apply that same standard to the current CiC. Why did W get the credit then and why do the soldiers get the credit NOW and obama gets next to nothing from you rightwingers?

All I am asking for from you rightwingers is a little honesty, integrity, and fairness but apparently that is far too much to ask of you.


----------



## elvis

No politics in this thread , please.


----------



## WillowTree

what a great night.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's post like this that bring that happy feeling down.



What post?


----------



## Wilco

Bin Laden's death will not save Obama's presidency.  

-$5/gal gasoline
-9.6% unemployment
-national debt taking us towards implosion

Change is coming.


----------



## JFK_USA

Right now, Al queda. 

The right may never like his policy, but Al queda will want us dead, the right I believe doesn't want Obama dead.


----------



## JBeukema

Mr. Shaman said:


> Boatrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> For how long, did they find his decaying skeleton in some cave or did they just pick him off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH N' WEEP**!!!!*​
Click to expand...


----------



## JFK_USA

9.6% unemployment?

Ah fuck it, I ain't arguing with you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## California Girl

JBeukema said:


> Seriously though, did they say whether any new intel was acquired that will be of value in the ongoing conflict?



Ordinarily, the smart move when you get intel is to keep your mouth shut about it until AFTER you use it to your advantage. Seriously, do you have even one fucking clue about that?

IF we learned something of use, let's hope our POTUS and our congress critters have the intellect to shut the fuck up about what we know, and just fucking kill the rest of the little bastards.


----------



## theHawk

Strange that he has been in this compound since 2005 possibly? If that is the case it is apparent that Pakistan government/officials had to had known about this.  This thing was built FOR him.  Who built it??


----------



## elvis

WillowTree said:


> Oh how I love to see lefties piss and moan.. what a great night.



deleted his political post.


----------



## DavidS

BOOM! Headshot!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olm7xC-gBMY]YouTube - boom headshot[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

BREAKING: BIN LADEN DEAD; Update: Killed &#8220;deep inside Pakistan&#8221; today in a firefight; Update: Found in Abbottabad; Update: Bush issues statement; Update: Obama video added; Update: Linked to Umar Patek? Update: Details of assault « Hot Ai

Good details in the latest updates...




> Update (AP): Howard Kurtz listened in on a conference call given by U.S. officials about the raid on the compound:
> 
> Security at the compound was extraordinary, an official said, with 12- to 18-foot walls topped by barbed wire. Yet the $1 million compound had no phone or Internet service. Our best assessment was that bin Laden was living there with several family members, including his youngest wife, the official said.
> 
> Asked what bin Laden did once the U.S. team landed, an official would say only: He did resist the assault force.
> 
> Officials said three other men were killed in the raidone who is believed to be bin Ladens adult son, and two couriers. One woman was killed when she was used as a shield by one of the combatants, they said. The U.S. team lost a helicopter due to mechanical failure.
> 
> I cant wait for the full details tomorrow and then, in a year or two, the inevitable movie. More from ABC News and Brian Ross. *It was, of course, the Navy SEALs who were the tip of the spear:*
> 
> The U.S. had been monitoring the compound in Abbottabad for months after receiving a tip in August that Bin Laden might be seeking shelter there. He had long been said to be in the mountainous region along the Afghanistan, Pakistan border, hiding in a cave as the U.S. sought to kill him with drone strikes from above. Instead, he was in a house eight times larger than its neighbors, with a seven-foot wall and valued at $1 million. The house had no phone of television and the residents burned their trash. The house had high windows and few points of access, and U.S. officials concluded it had been built to hide someone.
> 
> According to U.S. officials, two U.S. helicopters swept into the compound at 1:30 and 2:00 a.m. Sunday morning. Twenty to 25 U.S. Navy Seals under the command of the Joint Special Operations Command in cooperation with the CIA stormed the compound and engaged Bin Laden and his men in a firefight, killed Bin Laden and all those with him.
> 
> Pakistani officials say it was a joint operation; U.S. officials say that only Americans were involved in the raid. Hmmmm. Oh  and Bin Laden did, reportedly, fire his gun. *Savor the terror he must have felt in those last moments as those SEALs came through the windows and doors*.



Obama did a great job and got America a big win.

Great freakin' day!!


----------



## Avatar4321

When are you going to realize that we don't hate people just because we disagree on politics?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's post like this that bring that happy feeling down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What post?
Click to expand...


Thats two I owe you stop it or I will never catch up


----------



## JBeukema

So many retards tonight


----------



## drsmith1072

CRStar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good speech by the President.  I like how he outlined the operation and his role in it.
> 
> It's important that it is known that this wasn't a random "lucky" occurrence, but rather the work of a co-ordinated effort that took months to come together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction...TELE PROMPTER....written by someone else and read by a left wing puppet.....Your answer will not be needed. SHHHHHHHH
Click to expand...


Poltiical statement. Why wasn't it deleted??


----------



## Mr. Shaman

no politics in this thread.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

BrianH said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read the entire thread but I've seen some posts saying he was hit by an airstrike. I've been hearing he was shot on the head by special forces.  I was just curious if this was cleared up in the thread already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ground forces.  When word first leaked out there as a great deal of speculation including that he was killed by a drone strike.  Shortly after that, it was confirmed that ground forces actually were responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok that's what I thought. I hope he got to look in the eyes if one of our special forces soldiers before they pulled the trigger.
Click to expand...


Me too. Hope he was in fear the last moment of his life.


----------



## Ragnar

California Girl said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, did they say whether any new intel was acquired that will be of value in the ongoing conflict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordinarily, *the smart move when you get intel is to keep your mouth shut about it until AFTER you use it to your advantage*. Seriously, do you have even one fucking clue about that?
> 
> IF we learned something of use, let's hope our POTUS and our congress critters have the intellect to shut the fuck up about what we know, and just fucking kill the rest of the little bastards.
Click to expand...


Yup. Agree and then some. One reason off the top of my head... the New York Times.


----------



## theHawk

Londoner said:


> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?



Get a life, you sack of shit.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

Assassinations are great for the bottom line!

Can we think of other targets whose deaths can drive up the U.S. dollar? Send some Navy SEALS their way!


----------



## The Infidel

Just saw this on Drudgereport... 

Primetime interrupted: Osama bin Laden dead | Inside TV | EW.com


_
"With all the back and forth between President Obama and Donald Trump in recent weeks, Twitter flared up with amused conspiratorial comments when NBC News cut away from Trumps The Celebrity Apprentice on the East Coast to carry coverage of the announcement. After the NBC News coverage concluded, the broadcaster switched to local news. On the West Coast, the breaking news slightly delayed Celebrity Apprentice, with NBC and CBS eventually opting to return to reality shows and ABC continuing with news coverage."_

Sorry, but its funny in a sick kinda way.


----------



## The Gadfly

LibocalypseNow said:


> I hope we get to hear more about these Soldiers who pulled this thing off. What a dangerous daring mission. These guys are national Heroes forever. I would like to hear more about them.



You won't; at least, not for many years. The personnel who carry out these missions, whether SF, OD-D, SEALs, CIA, or some combination, have to remain anonymous-that is the nature of covert operations. They won't mind-it's what they do. Some of the most heroic actions in defense of our nation are done by men whose names and faces will never be known to most Americans. Raise your glass to America's "Shadow Warriors", quiet professionals, every one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr. Shaman said:


> no politics in this thread.



I love whena shaman post bets fucked up.


----------



## California Girl

Londoner said:


> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?



Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again. 




Idiot.


----------



## theHawk

> The United States is treating Osama bin Laden's body in "accordance with Islamic practice," a White House official says.





> Asked how bin Laden's body will be treated, a senior administration official told reporters on a conference call that "we are ensuring that is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."



Corpse handled in 'Islamic practice' | POLITICO 44


His carcass need to be drenched in pig's blood and put on public display for all the Islamic world to see, not " handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."


----------



## Political Junky

Cons had no problem giving Reagan credit for single handedly ending Communism.


----------



## drsmith1072

elvis said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love to see lefties piss and moan.. what a great night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deleted his political post.
Click to expand...


Hmm? So I make a few valid points in a thread that is in the "politics" category and includes several political posts and yet you choose to delete mine and leave others? LOL 

Interesting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


obama supporters have something to cheer about now, God knows for the past 2 years they had nothing.


----------



## Political Junky

rdean said:


> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.


Good for Greta.


----------



## Ragnar

Londoner said:


> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Svm8xc1z8]YouTube - Stay On Target[/ame]


----------



## Chris

Obama is no more responsible for Bin Laden's death, than Bin Laden is responsible for the 9/11 attack.


----------



## California Girl

See, THAT will be Obama's instructions. We should take his body to GZ in NYC and concrete him into the foundations of the new buildings.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

you politicize this thread one more time, you face consequences.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Chris said:


> Obama is no more responsible for Bin Laden's death, than Bin Laden is responsible for the 9/11 attack.



According to the FBI he wasn't want for 9/11


----------



## Sherry

If I had a vote, I'd like to see his body cremated and his ashes shot into space.


----------



## elvis

drsmith1072 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love to see lefties piss and moan.. what a great night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deleted his political post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm? So I make a few valid points in a thread that is in the "politics" category and includes several political posts and yet you choose to delete mine and leave others? LOL
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...


We're not in politics anymore, dipshit.  you politicize this event in this thread one more time, you're gone.


----------



## California Girl

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well....aren't you the scum of the Earth.
Click to expand...


Well, no actually, he isn't. The scum of the Earth, in my view, are those who seek to destroy the United States. I guess we have different ideas of what the phrase 'scum of the Earth means'. You think it's someone who dislikes Obama, I think it's terrorists. Each to their own.


----------



## The Infidel

Someone needs to do a spoof on Monty Pythons dead parrot parody, but with dead OBL instead.

"I know a dead terrorist when I see one and Im looking at one right now.... 
This terrorist is no more...it has ceased to be....its expired & gone to meet its maker, THIS IS A LATE TERRORIST, its a stiff....barift of life, it rests in peace, this is an ex terrorist."


----------



## theHawk

bucs90 said:


> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!



The thing that I found funny in his speech was when he was referring the national unity after 9/11, and how since then it has gotten "frayed".  Umm yea thanks to Dems who made it their political agenda to oppose the wars they initially were for, for the sole purpose of dividing the country and trying to win elections.


----------



## theHawk

rdean said:


> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.



Indeed, he made a good call in green lighting the mission to kill him.


----------



## Mr. Jones

Godboy said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview only months before her death, Bhutto, possibly unintentionally, admitted that Bin Laden had been killed. She refers to someone as "the man who killed Osama Bin Laden"
> 
> Bhutto Confirms that Osama Bin Laden is Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you were dumb enough to believe her.
> 
> What does it feel like to be proven wrong time and time again?
Click to expand...


Brain damaged are the dopes that keep believing the continuous lies and BS known proven liars say to them.
You people are actually believing this shit? OBL living in a mansion?
Near a populated city...And they plan on "disposing" of the body..
I wonder how Bushs friends, the Bin Ladens will take to that...
Make the announcement 8 yrs to the very day bush declares "mission accomplished"...May 1st...Birthday of the Illuminati...

Nope I don't believe any of this BS, it is a diversion and tactic to continue the BS "war on terror" in other arenas, probably to get the # 2 man, on to Yemen, and on and on it will go. I mean how hard was it to find a sick man on dialysis? 

I will believe it if and when they let Ron Paul participate in the autopsy... he's a doctor and the only politician I believe.

The real enemy is on your TV right now, playing you and the world like a Stradivarius violin.
CNN-
[Updated, 12:54 a.m. ET] A senior administration official told reporters that U.S. President Barack Obama's administration did not share intelligence gathered before the attack on bin Laden in Pakistan with any other country - including Pakistan - for security reasons.

[Updated, 12:24 a.m. ET] 
Earlier, CNN's Nick Paton Walsh, citing  a senior Pakistani intelligence official, reported that members of Pakistan's intelligence service - the ISI - were on site in Abbotabad, Pakistan, during the operation that killed  bin Laden. The official said he did not know who fired the shot that actually killed Bin Laden.

OBL living in a mansion under the noses of everybody, for 10 yrs...Yeah right..


----------



## Mr. Shaman

bucs90 said:


> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".


----------



## JBeukema

I hope this will be of many successful operations to take out the leadership of AQ and similar groups and destroy their ability to wage war.

I imagine OBL was privy to sensitive intel regarding AQ's operations and dealing with other group. Perhaps this operation will prove to have far-reaching effects in the overall campaign.

Good work by everyone involved. Now let's work on getting the rest.


----------



## California Girl

Sherry said:


> If I had a vote, I'd like to see his body cremated and his ashes shot into space.



Too expensive. 

Burn the ashes, and bury 'em into the foundations of GZ. Build the fucking buildings on top of his dead ass. Walk on him every day for eternity. We could charge people to dance on his grave. Pay off the debt.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> deleted his political post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm? So I make a few valid points in a thread that is in the "politics" category and includes several political posts and yet you choose to delete mine and leave others? LOL
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not in politics anymore, dipshit.  you politicize this event in this thread one more time, you're gone.
Click to expand...


My fault for putting it there.


----------



## Ragnar

No one deserves to party more. Wish I was there to buy some drinks.

Oh well, guess I'll drink my beers to them.


----------



## theHawk

^^ I still like my idea better.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rdean said:


> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.



*C-SPAN**!!!!!*​


----------



## JBeukema

theHawk said:


> "we are ensuring that is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."




Why?

We'll dispose of it when we're damn well ready, after we've had our top intelligence and medical experts confirm the identity and taken terms pissing on it.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

California Girl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well....aren't you the scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no actually, he isn't. The scum of the Earth, in my view, are those who seek to destroy the United States.
Click to expand...

No one's talking about the *oil-companies, Bubblehead!!!*


----------



## JFK_USA

Don't care how its handled, just not a burial site that will be revered by radical islamists. Which would be completely against the foundation of Islam to do that, but hey they already fuck up the interpretation of the Koran. Why stop now?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sherry said:


> If I had a vote, I'd like to see his body cremated and his ashes shot into space.



That would give him power after death


----------



## theHawk

JBeukema said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we are ensuring that is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> We'll dispose of it when we're damn well ready, after we've had our top intelligence and medical experts confirm the identity and taken terms pissing on it.
Click to expand...


Thats a question for the Hussein not me.


----------



## drsmith1072

California Girl said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


And those same people and other "government employees" kept us safe for the time under W's two terms that the right tries to give W credit for. I wonder why they don't apply that same standard to the current CiC?? 
Typical right wing hypocrisy, that's why. 
When W was CiC they gave him credit for everything but now that democrat is in charge they refuse to give obama credit and choose to only credit the soldiers under his command. 

Or did you forget those claims about how W kept us safe for 8 years??


----------



## JBeukema

If Obama seriously makes a point to show 'respect' for this S.O.B.'s corpse and what OBL would have wanted... Every American who ever sees him should punch him in the mouth on sight.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

california girl said:


> see, that will be obama's instructions. We should take his body to gz in nyc and concrete him into the foundations of the new buildings.



take the ashes and place them in pig slop for those who don't know what pig slop is it's food for pigs.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

theHawk said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that I found funny in his speech was when he was referring the national unity after 9/11, and how since then it has gotten "frayed".  Umm yea thanks to Dems who made it their political agenda to oppose the wars they initially were for.........
Click to expand...

*Wrong!!*

We were *FOR* the war where *Lil' Dumbya BAILED.....AGAIN!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmtPBTybQ9k]YouTube - The Hunt For Bin Laden[/ame]​


----------



## BolshevikHunter

hortysir said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows your level in this mess, then huh?
> I received a phone call from a good Marine almost 2 hours before I could find it on any news channel or website.
> 
> 
> So,,,,
> Tell me.
> How are we being "led to slaughter"????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! My brother is a marine you dumbshit, and I served in the service as well. How about you educate us all about what has happened, and why? "led to slaughter"? Provide a link or some proof where I said that you spin artist liar. Fact is bro, you're a weak minded yes man. Knock yourself out though guy.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never positioned myself above others as your original post did, mocking our excitement over the news of his death.
> You posted as if you had more info than us.
> 
> So I repeat:
> 
> Enlighten us
> 
> 
> 
> I won't hold my breath
Click to expand...


Seems like you're the expert on the subject. You also seem to think that you're an expert on what other people believe about this. Maybe others looked at it like an opinion, because that's what we do here, give our opinions. I f you don't like mine, I don't give a crap bro. Don't speak for other people.

Yeah, I know that you might usually manipulate your way into looking like you know what the fuck you're talking about but the fact is, you jumped in throwing accusations and quoting your own made up so-called qoutes of mine and it's pathetic really. You even are such a dumb shit that you did it right after I posted so that any moron could clearly see that I never said that.  ~BH


----------



## Mr. Shaman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC9idzWMR5U]YouTube - Al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden killed in Pak[/ame]

*


----------



## Sherry

theHawk said:


> The United States is treating Osama bin Laden's body in "accordance with Islamic practice," a White House official says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked how bin Laden's body will be treated, a senior administration official told reporters on a conference call that "we are ensuring that is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corpse handled in 'Islamic practice' | POLITICO 44
> 
> 
> His carcass need to be drenched in pig's blood and put on public display for all the Islamic world to see, not " handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."
Click to expand...


I suspect they are going out of their way to make such a public statement in an attempt to limit retaliation from OBL supporters/terrorists.


----------



## JBeukema

Sherry said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States is treating Osama bin Laden's body in "accordance with Islamic practice," a White House official says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked how bin Laden's body will be treated, a senior administration official told reporters on a conference call that "we are ensuring that is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corpse handled in 'Islamic practice' | POLITICO 44
> 
> 
> His carcass need to be drenched in pig's blood and put on public display for all the Islamic world to see, not " handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect they are going out of their way to make such a public statement in an attempt to limit retaliation from OBL supporters/terrorists.
Click to expand...

So even in death we let him control our actions?

Seems like bin Laden won in the end after all.


----------



## Synthaholic

rdean said:


> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.


Let's see what Rush, Hannity, Beck, and LEVin have to say.

I'm betting they give him no credit at all.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

> *Dollar Rises, Oil Slides
> After News bin Laden Killed*​


----------



## Sherry

JBeukema said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corpse handled in 'Islamic practice' | POLITICO 44
> 
> 
> His carcass need to be drenched in pig's blood and put on public display for all the Islamic world to see, not " handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect they are going out of their way to make such a public statement in an attempt to limit retaliation from OBL supporters/terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So even in death we let him control our actions?
> 
> Seems like bin Laden won in the end after all.
Click to expand...


I'm just considering the perspective of those who most certainly are anticipating a reaction from those who hate us.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Synthaholic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what Rush, Hannity, Beck, and LEVin have to say.
> 
> I'm betting they give him no credit at all.
Click to expand...

Gee......ya' think?


----------



## The Infidel

Its good to see Americans celebrate something for a change.

I saw folks in front of White House and in Times Square clapping and celebrating, and it felt good.


Im pretty sure they are'nt asking who is a Repubic or Democan.... they are just happy to be happy.

That makes me HAPPY


----------



## theHawk

Sherry said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect they are going out of their way to make such a public statement in an attempt to limit retaliation from OBL supporters/terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> So even in death we let him control our actions?
> 
> Seems like bin Laden won in the end after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just considering the perspective of those who most certainly are anticipating a reaction from those who hate us.
Click to expand...


Fuck the Muslims.  I don't give a shit what their feelings are or how they will react.  They will use any excuse to murder and cause more violence in the world no matter what, that is their religion.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

What the hell is the difference? The guy's DEAD. Why does he have to be rendered into pieces, burned, or dragged through every town in the United States? Why would it give you satisfaction? He's dead. It's not like it's going to hurt him... he's sort of, you know, fucking dead. 

In either case it would just give fodder to the violent and radical elements in the region (the only people stupid enough to believe it _would_ hurt him), with no clear benefit. Remember: they fucker is dead. It's game over for him. Justice has been served. Why do we have to get morbid and _indulge_ them on the process?


----------



## The Infidel

Its good to see Americans celebrate something for a change.

I saw folks in front of White House and in Times Square clapping and celebrating, and it felt good.


Im pretty sure they are'nt asking who is a Repubic or Democan.... they are just happy to be happy.

That makes me HAPPY


----------



## California Girl

drsmith1072 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those same people and other "government employees" kept us safe for the time under W's two terms that the right tries to give W credit for. I wonder why they don't apply that same standard to the current CiC??
> Typical right wing hypocrisy, that's why.
> When W was CiC they gave him credit for everything but now that democrat is in charge they refuse to give obama credit and choose to only credit the soldiers under his command.
> 
> Or did you forget those claims about how W kept us safe for 8 years??
Click to expand...


I never credit any politician - left or right - for work that other people have done. I thank those who are actually responsible for doing it. That's just the way I roll. I couldn't give a shit whether it's Bush, Obama or anyone else. Credit goes where it is due. That is rarely to a politician. They do jack shit other than get in the way and make life more difficult for those who actually do the job.


----------



## theHawk

Synthaholic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what Rush, Hannity, Beck, and LEVin have to say.
> 
> I'm betting they give him no credit at all.
Click to expand...


Rush as already many times said that Obama's foreign policy is the same as Bush's.  He left Gitmo open, continued the "Booosh Wars" (and even started his own war).


----------



## theHawk

Mr. Shaman said:


> *Dollar Rises, Oil Slides
> After News bin Laden Killed*​
Click to expand...


Oh yea, this means the dollar is going to be alright and we no longer have a 14 Trillion debt. 

Who let Mr.Shaman out of the nursing home with his box of crayons?


----------



## Avatar4321

I am wondering, the media has mentioned they were testing his DNA to verify it's Bin Laden, when exactly did we get the DNA to test his corpse against?


----------



## California Girl

The Infidel said:


> Its good to see Americans celebrate something for a change.
> 
> I saw folks in front of White House and in Times Square clapping and celebrating, and it felt good.
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure they are'nt asking who is a Repubic or Democan.... they are just happy to be happy.
> 
> That makes me HAPPY



Osama is dead. His legacy isn't. Sure, we should celebrate his death. But, then, we should carry on until every last one of those who support his ideas are dead.


----------



## theHawk

Epsilon Delta said:


> What the hell is the difference? The guy's DEAD. Why does he have to be rendered into pieces, burned, or dragged through every town in the United States? Why would it give you satisfaction? He's dead. It's not like it's going to hurt him... he's sort of, you know, fucking dead.
> 
> In either case it would just give fodder to the violent and radical elements in the region (the only people stupid enough to believe it _would_ hurt him), with no clear benefit. Remember: they fucker is dead. It's game over for him. Justice has been served. Why do we have to get morbid and _indulge_ them on the process?



Because to Muslims if you do certain things to a corpse they cannot gain entry into (their version of) heaven.  It can do great psychological damage to the Muslims.  And let there be no doubt we are at war with Islam, unlike what the Hussein and Booosh may say.


----------



## barry1960

California Girl said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


By that logic Osama Bin Laden killed no one on 9/11, he just planned and ordered it.

You are right that the special forces deserve a lot of credit for carrying out a difficult mission. They are the ones putting their lives on the line. It would have been better to take him alive, but dead is nice.


----------



## theHawk

Osama has many children to get dna from to confirm.


----------



## Political Junky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRY_BOYeySc]YouTube - Bush "truly not concerned" about bin Laden![/ame]


----------



## Mr. Shaman

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what Rush, Hannity, Beck, and LEVin have to say.
> 
> I'm betting they give him no credit at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush as already many times said that Obama's foreign policy is the same as Bush's.  He left Gitmo open, continued the "Booosh Wars" (and even started his own war).
Click to expand...

Correction:

*Bush RAN!!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmtPBTybQ9k]YouTube - The Hunt For Bin Laden[/ame]​


----------



## Antiderivative

The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within. 

These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.


----------



## theHawk

LilOlLady said:


> *BITTER SWEET*
> 
> Osama Bin Laden is dead. And it does not change a damn thing. We gave him 9-11. He did not take it from us. We gave him trillions when we invaded Iraq and Afghanistan giving him the lives of 5,000 young American men an women and thousands seriously wounded for what? Revenge? Which is always bitter sweet. So Bin Laden is dead and nothing will change. Terrorist attacks will continues. We will continue to kill Muslim and occupy Muslim land. Must make a lot of victims happy but they are still victims. If we had just sit back and waited, the he would have died anyway and would not have cost us any thing. Now he is a *martyr and will go to heaven and be rewarded with 70 young virgins.* And out of the wood work will come thousand of Osama Bin Laden wanna bes.
> 
> 
> And the winner is Osama Bin Laden because he accomplished what he plan to do. Hit is in our economy. The attach on the World Trade Center was an attack on our economy. The victims were just collateral damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What do we think will happen as a result? The war will abruptly end? Terrorist will abruptly stop trying to kill us? Osama Bin Laden did not start this, we did with our foreign policies and invasion and occupation in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got Osama Bin Laden.



True to some extent.  Islam will still be at war with us.  But those people only understand death and violence.  This at least sends them a message.


----------



## Antiderivative

OBL was not behind 9/11.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Antiderivative said:


> The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within.
> 
> These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.


----------



## theHawk

Antiderivative said:


> The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within.
> 
> These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.



The "American right" are the ones at war with the Taliban and its likes.  We're not making excuses and trying to befriend radical Islamists like the far left kooks are.

Thanks for playing asshole.


----------



## Grace

The celebration of people at Ground Zero...muslims included....is worth seeing. So yeah. Some of what you say I agree with, some not. But Im ok with it because karma did bite him in the ass. 
AND, it shows Pakistan is playing both sides right now because they are between a rock and hard place. However, you cannot tell me they did not know BL was living right under their nose.


----------



## Antiderivative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within.
> 
> These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.
Click to expand...



Good, flip me off.  The right has destroyed our country.   You people are terrorists.  

I am not talking about good conservatives, like Goldwater and Paul.  I actually admire them.


----------



## Ragnar

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within.
> 
> These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.
Click to expand...


Go easy. It's hard on some people to see America get a big win.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

~BH


----------



## theHawk

Antiderivative said:


> OBL was not behind 9/11.



Are you calling Obama a liar?


----------



## California Girl

Antiderivative said:


> The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within.
> 
> These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.



  Idiot. 

Even now, when Americans should be happy, you resort to the disgusting tactics of the left to divide us. You should be ashamed of yourself.... sadly, you are not smart enough to recognize that.


----------



## Antiderivative

theHawk said:


> The "American right" are the ones at war with the Taliban and its likes.  We're not making excuses and trying to befriend radical Islamists like the far left kooks are.
> 
> Thanks for playing asshole.



1. Why are we at war with the Taliban?

2. I strongly disagree with the far left of sending the Taliban to the moon....lol.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

theHawk said:


> True to some extent.  Islam will still be at war with us.  But those people only understand death and violence.  This at least sends them a message.



Why do you have to say Islam? Bin Laden and people like him represent only a narrow and radical segment of Muslim societies. Don't forget, it was Muslims in Pakistan that provided crucial intel and cooperation to kill him anyway. Bin Laden killed eight times more muslims than westerners: that's a lot of hate. It's not a question of Islam, it's a question of being extremists. That's why they're called extremists, because they're EXTREME, they're not like the majority of the people around them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Antiderivative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within.
> 
> These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, flip me off.  The right has destroyed our country.   You people are terrorists.
> 
> I am not talking about good conservatives, like Goldwater and Paul.  I actually admire them.
Click to expand...


asshat the right wasn't in control of this country for 4 years so fuck you.


----------



## theHawk

Antiderivative said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American right" are the ones at war with the Taliban and its likes.  We're not making excuses and trying to befriend radical Islamists like the far left kooks are.
> 
> Thanks for playing asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why are we at war with the Taliban?
> 
> 2. I strongly disagree with the far left of sending the Taliban to the moon....lol.
Click to expand...


 Because they are at war with us, attacked us, and murdered thousands of Americans.

Carry on, dipshit.


----------



## Sarah G

California Girl said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those same people and other "government employees" kept us safe for the time under W's two terms that the right tries to give W credit for. I wonder why they don't apply that same standard to the current CiC??
> Typical right wing hypocrisy, that's why.
> When W was CiC they gave him credit for everything but now that democrat is in charge they refuse to give obama credit and choose to only credit the soldiers under his command.
> 
> Or did you forget those claims about how W kept us safe for 8 years??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never credit any politician - left or right - for work that other people have done. I thank those who are actually responsible for doing it. That's just the way I roll. I couldn't give a shit whether it's Bush, Obama or anyone else. Credit goes where it is due. That is rarely to a politician. They do jack shit other than get in the way and make life more difficult for those who actually do the job.
Click to expand...


Obama is the CinC, not just a politician,  He deserves credit.


----------



## Antiderivative

California Girl said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within.
> 
> These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Even now, when Americans should be happy, you resort to the disgusting tactics of the left to divide us. You should be ashamed of yourself.... sadly, you are not smart enough to recognize that.
Click to expand...


Divisive tactics?  I learned those from far rw kooks, such as yourself. 

Get lost kid.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

> *Barack Obama Proves Critics Wrong;
> Announces bin Laden Killed*​





> *Osama bin Laden, Adolf Hitler;
> Both Declared Dead On May 1*​



*Whew!!!!!!*​
*No one's gonna forget the name

Barack Obama

NOW!!!!!!*​


----------



## Grace

Mixed feelings here. He's dead. Good. But degrading his body. Thats the mixed feelings part. I'm pretty sure he is being judged as we speak and there aren't 70 virgins awaiting him.
So I'll just shut up and just give a smidge more karma his way by saying:


Insha'Allah


----------



## Antiderivative

theHawk said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American right" are the ones at war with the Taliban and its likes.  We're not making excuses and trying to befriend radical Islamists like the far left kooks are.
> 
> Thanks for playing asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why are we at war with the Taliban?
> 
> 2. I strongly disagree with the far left of sending the Taliban to the moon....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are at war with us, attacked us, and murdered thousands of Americans.
> 
> Carry on, dipshit.
Click to expand...


I understand this, but I am asking "why".  Why were they at war with us....over WMD's or because they hate our freedoms.....lol.

Do you understand the "why"?


----------



## drsmith1072

California Girl said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those same people and other "government employees" kept us safe for the time under W's two terms that the right tries to give W credit for. I wonder why they don't apply that same standard to the current CiC??
> Typical right wing hypocrisy, that's why.
> When W was CiC they gave him credit for everything but now that democrat is in charge they refuse to give obama credit and choose to only credit the soldiers under his command.
> 
> Or did you forget those claims about how W kept us safe for 8 years??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never credit any politician - left or right - for work that other people have done. I thank those who are actually responsible for doing it. That's just the way I roll. I couldn't give a shit whether it's Bush, Obama or anyone else. Credit goes where it is due. That is rarely to a politician. They do jack shit other than get in the way and make life more difficult for those who actually do the job.
Click to expand...


Uh huh, sure you don't. LOL 

Well even if YOU, alegedly, don't pretty much the majority of the right DOES and has done exactly as I described. 

So are you actually saying that you have NEVER tried to blame or hold obama accountable for something merely because he is currently potus?? 

Do you remember those claims coming from the right about how W kept us safe for 8 (or somewhere around 7 after they were reminded of 9/11) years??


----------



## Antiderivative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> asshat the right wasn't in control of this country for 4 years so fuck you.



Movement conservatives have been in power for over three decades.  Where have you been?  In a cave?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

*


----------



## Epsilon Delta

theHawk said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is the difference? The guy's DEAD. Why does he have to be rendered into pieces, burned, or dragged through every town in the United States? Why would it give you satisfaction? He's dead. It's not like it's going to hurt him... he's sort of, you know, fucking dead.
> 
> In either case it would just give fodder to the violent and radical elements in the region (the only people stupid enough to believe it _would_ hurt him), with no clear benefit. Remember: they fucker is dead. It's game over for him. Justice has been served. Why do we have to get morbid and _indulge_ them on the process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because to Muslims if you do certain things to a corpse they cannot gain entry into (their version of) heaven.  It can do great psychological damage to the Muslims.  And let there be no doubt we are at war with Islam, unlike what the Hussein and Booosh may say.
Click to expand...


Oh man, I think _you're_ at war with Islam, but thankfully you're not in charge. 

It doesn't make a difference in any case: if there's a heaven, he's certainly not going there anyway. Why do you want to lend credence to the narrow and horrific segment that supports his ideas? You're just going to help radicalize the morons who actually believe he would be going there.


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those same people and other "government employees" kept us safe for the time under W's two terms that the right tries to give W credit for. I wonder why they don't apply that same standard to the current CiC??
> Typical right wing hypocrisy, that's why.
> When W was CiC they gave him credit for everything but now that democrat is in charge they refuse to give obama credit and choose to only credit the soldiers under his command.
> 
> Or did you forget those claims about how W kept us safe for 8 years??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never credit any politician - left or right - for work that other people have done. I thank those who are actually responsible for doing it. That's just the way I roll. I couldn't give a shit whether it's Bush, Obama or anyone else. Credit goes where it is due. That is rarely to a politician. They do jack shit other than get in the way and make life more difficult for those who actually do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is the CinC, not just a politician,  He deserves credit.
Click to expand...


Really?

How many years did he serve in uniform, and in what branch? Marines? Army? USAF? Navy? Which? 

He's just a politician. Commander in Chief is a title he has not earned by experience. That's fine, many others haven't either. But... all he did was take advice and say 'go'. He did nothing more.


----------



## theHawk

Mr. Shaman said:


> *Barack Obama Proves Critics Wrong;
> Announces bin Laden Killed*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Osama bin Laden, Adolf Hitler;
> Both Declared Dead On May 1*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whew!!!!!!*​
> *No one's gonna forget the name
> 
> Barack Obama
> 
> NOW!!!!!!*​
Click to expand...


And if that is all you have for reasons of re-election a year from now - Good luck.


----------



## Jos

syrenn said:


> I have no link yet...but it would seem we killed the fucker in pakistan!



Heres a link  but it's an old one
US casts doubt on bin Laden's latest message - Telegraph


----------



## California Girl

drsmith1072 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those same people and other "government employees" kept us safe for the time under W's two terms that the right tries to give W credit for. I wonder why they don't apply that same standard to the current CiC??
> Typical right wing hypocrisy, that's why.
> When W was CiC they gave him credit for everything but now that democrat is in charge they refuse to give obama credit and choose to only credit the soldiers under his command.
> 
> Or did you forget those claims about how W kept us safe for 8 years??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never credit any politician - left or right - for work that other people have done. I thank those who are actually responsible for doing it. That's just the way I roll. I couldn't give a shit whether it's Bush, Obama or anyone else. Credit goes where it is due. That is rarely to a politician. They do jack shit other than get in the way and make life more difficult for those who actually do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, sure you don't. LOL
> 
> Well even if YOU, alegedly, don't pretty much the majority of the right DOES and has done exactly as I described.
> 
> So are you actually saying that you have NEVER tried to blame or hold obama accountable for something merely because he is currently potus??
> 
> Do you remember those claims coming from the right about how W kept us safe for 8 (or somewhere around 7 after they were reminded of 9/11) years??
Click to expand...


I don't care what the majority of either side does. I am not a majority. I am an individual. 

I hold him accountable for his political decisions. Military ones, I credit the military. Because when it comes to military ops, he knows jack shit. 

And, yea, I do remember those claims. And I remember responding to them by saying that the people responsible for our safety are those who - day in, day out - gather, analyze and use the intel to ensure that we are safe. I credit our military, our security services, and law enforcement.... I rarely credit politicians. I don't like politicians.... any of 'em.


----------



## Grace

I don't know if we will ever know who was involved in the mission, but I salute them. And all in the military. I cannot stress that enough, my gratitiude.


----------



## Sarah G

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never credit any politician - left or right - for work that other people have done. I thank those who are actually responsible for doing it. That's just the way I roll. I couldn't give a shit whether it's Bush, Obama or anyone else. Credit goes where it is due. That is rarely to a politician. They do jack shit other than get in the way and make life more difficult for those who actually do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the CinC, not just a politician,  He deserves credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How many years did he serve in uniform, and in what branch? Marines? Army? USAF? Navy? Which?
> 
> He's just a politician. Commander in Chief is a title he has not earned by experience. That's fine, many others haven't either. But... all he did was take advice and say 'go'. He did nothing more.
Click to expand...


These people outside the WH right now aren't feeling this way.  I remember Bush saying he was done even thinking about Bin Laden anymore.  

I'm glad the special ops got him but they were under orders from the Commander in Chief.


----------



## Grace

The Infidel said:


> Its good to see Americans celebrate something for a change.
> 
> I saw folks in front of White House and in Times Square clapping and celebrating, and it felt good.
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure they are'nt asking who is a Repubic or Democan.... they are just happy to be happy.
> 
> That makes me HAPPY



Exactly. 
Hugs for saying what I've been feeling.


----------



## California Girl

Our military are the absolute best of America. They pay no regard to political persuasions, and do their job with wisdom and bravery.

They totally rock.


----------



## theHawk

Epsilon Delta said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is the difference? The guy's DEAD. Why does he have to be rendered into pieces, burned, or dragged through every town in the United States? Why would it give you satisfaction? He's dead. It's not like it's going to hurt him... he's sort of, you know, fucking dead.
> 
> In either case it would just give fodder to the violent and radical elements in the region (the only people stupid enough to believe it _would_ hurt him), with no clear benefit. Remember: they fucker is dead. It's game over for him. Justice has been served. Why do we have to get morbid and _indulge_ them on the process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because to Muslims if you do certain things to a corpse they cannot gain entry into (their version of) heaven.  It can do great psychological damage to the Muslims.  And let there be no doubt we are at war with Islam, unlike what the Hussein and Booosh may say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh man, I think _you're_ at war with Islam, but thankfully you're not in charge.
> 
> It doesn't make a difference in any case: if there's a heaven, he's certainly not going there anyway. Why do you want to lend credence to the narrow and horrific segment that supports his ideas? You're just going to help radicalize the morons who actually believe he would be going there.
Click to expand...


Me lend credence to the segment that supports his ideas?  

There is NOTHING we can do to appease those wackos.  So why worry about what their reactions will be?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

~BH


----------



## Avatar4321

I have to wonder what the guy who actually took him out is thinking right now.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

> "Several months of investigation followed, *and then Obama chaired a series of five national security council meetings to decide on a course of action.
> *
> The council decided on an operation to capture bin Laden. Administration officials will not say whether the operation involved military personnel, CIA officers, or both; whoever conducted the raid, they rehearsed it several times beforehand.
> 
> *The president made the decision to undertake the operation at 8:20am on April 29th,* the White House said.
> 
> *The operation itself was launched two days later, on May 1.* Obama met with senior officials around 2pm to review final preparations; *U.S. personnel then launched a helicopter raid on the compound, which took less than 40 minutes*, according to a senior administration official."
> 
> *Zeroing In On bin Laden*​


----------



## theHawk

And by the way, did victims of 9/11 get proper burial rights?


----------



## Antiderivative

Does this mean that Obama is going to stop bombing brown children and women?  Nope.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Breaking US states that OBL has been buried at sea *


----------



## CaféAuLait

CNN says he has already been buried at sea ABC says that is what the plan was.

Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note


----------



## Antiderivative

Epsilon Delta said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> True to some extent.  Islam will still be at war with us.  But those people only understand death and violence.  This at least sends them a message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to say Islam? Bin Laden and people like him represent only a narrow and radical segment of Muslim societies. Don't forget, it was Muslims in Pakistan that provided crucial intel and cooperation to kill him anyway. Bin Laden killed eight times more muslims than westerners: that's a lot of hate. It's not a question of Islam, it's a question of being extremists. That's why they're called extremists, because they're EXTREME, they're not like the majority of the people around them.
Click to expand...


RW kooks won't understand you.  They think our FP is impeccable. 

I strongly remember when they were cheering on the death of a 19 year old American/Pakistan over Israeli relations.  These people are not rational.  They are maniacs.


----------



## CaféAuLait

CNN states that Osama has already been buried at sea.

Breaking Ticker: 

Osama bin Laden has been buried at sea, a U.S. official says

http://www.cnn.com/


----------



## Mr. Shaman

CaféAuLait;3595197 said:
			
		

> *Breaking US states that OBL has been buried at sea *


Yeah, I'm guessin' it's *Conspiracy Time*, now, for the *Teabaggers*.​


----------



## jgarden

bucs90 said:


> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!


*How the fact that this mission was a complete success with no casualties must irk "bucs90" and his morley crew to no end,. *


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mr. Shaman said:


> CaféAuLait;3595197 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking US states that OBL has been buried at sea *
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessin' it's *Conspiracy Time*, now, for the *Teabaggers*.​
Click to expand...


Or "Truthers". 

Either way, I am assuming they ( the US)  have documented such.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Link to above burial at sea: 

Breaking Ticker: 

Osama bin Laden has been buried at sea, a U.S. official says

CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------



## drsmith1072

California Girl said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American right is the American Taliban.   They are terrorists who are destroying America from within.
> 
> These people hate America and this is clearly shown by the last three decades that they held power.  American exceptionalism doesn't exist anymore, except for prison populations and arms deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Even now, when Americans should be happy, you resort to the disgusting tactics of the left to divide us. You should be ashamed of yourself.... sadly, you are not smart enough to recognize that.
Click to expand...


Refusing to give the CiC credit out of pure partisan spite when your side tries to hold him accountable for everything else is just as disgusting a tactic which continues to divide.

The right is quite adept at dividing us so please don't even pretend otherwise.


----------



## Political Junky

Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note

I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.


----------



## Antiderivative

A rw kook negged me and his reason was that I was the one who hates America. 

That is odd, since I actually love America.  I think America needs drastic and positive reform in the areas of HC, alternative energy, and education. However, rw kooks think that our current policies are fine in these areas.  Afterall, they are the ones who tore off Carter's solar panels. 

 They don't think that America is experiencing a crisis in education and energy.   These radicals are good at deflection. They think that I am the enemy when I am a patriot.


----------



## theHawk

Antiderivative said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why are we at war with the Taliban?
> 
> 2. I strongly disagree with the far left of sending the Taliban to the moon....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are at war with us, attacked us, and murdered thousands of Americans.
> 
> Carry on, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand this, but I am asking "why".  Why were they at war with us....over WMD's or because they hate our freedoms.....lol.
> 
> Do you understand the "why"?
Click to expand...


They are at war with "us" because their Islamic relgiion dictates it.  They are a savage culture that loves death.  They worship the false god of a pedophile prophet.

Are you starting to understand the "why" now?


----------



## Lumpy 1

As far as I understand it there were 40 Navy Seals involved in the Operation. They gave Osama the chance to surrender, he didn't and was shot several times.. 

They deserve the credit along with whomever else was involved in the success..

I don't mind Obama taking his share of the credit at all...

I also thinks it's silly to squabble over which political party deserves credit when it's obvious that the Navy Seals did all the heavy lifting and put their lives on the line for the American people and others...

BTW.. the original OP is pathetic innuendo... the essence of Trollism..


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - we snuck up on him an' kicked his Mooslamic butt...

*How the U.S. tracked down bin Laden*
_2 May `11  WASHINGTON  Two years ago, when senior U.S. intelligence officials figured out where the man they thought might be hiding Osama bin Laden was living, they were astounded._


> It was a $1 million complex, in an affluent neighborhood of mostly military retirees 35 miles north of Islamabad in Pakistan.  The man they'd been looking for  one of bin Laden's trusted couriers  had been known to them for many years but only by a nom-de-guerre provided by a detainee being held by the United States. Four years ago, they figured out his real name; two years ago, they got a handle on where he lived.
> 
> And it was that compound, built in 2005, that they soon came to believe was built to house bin Laden. In a tale that is fit for a spy novel, four senior administration officials outlined late Sunday how the military raid that killed the world's most notorious terrorist came together.  The officials would not allow their names to be used in discussing the sensitive intelligence and military details of an operation which began Friday morning at 8:20 a.m. ET. Obama, on his way to view tornado damage in Alabama, made the decision to send a small U.S. team in helicopters into the compound to go after bin Laden.
> 
> For the president, it was the culmination of months of top-secret security meetings with his top aides as operatives closed in on bin Laden overseas. Very few people in the U.S. government knew anything about it; no one overseas was told.  In the months leading up to Sunday's dramatic operation, Obama convened nine national security meetings on the subject. Most were held since mid-March  but it was in August 2010 that agents discovered the sprawling compound where bin Laden was hiding.
> 
> They said they were shocked by what they saw: a compound eight times larger than any in the area. It was built at the end of a dirt road, they now believe with the express purpose of hiding bin Laden and his family.  The place had no phone or Internet service. The residents, who included the courier and his brother and their families, burned their garbage instead of putting out for collection like everyone else.  It has 18-foot walls, two security gates, and no exterior windows. On third-floor balcony, there were 7-foot high privacy walls.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Antiderivative

theHawk said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are at war with us, attacked us, and murdered thousands of Americans.
> 
> Carry on, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand this, but I am asking "why".  Why were they at war with us....over WMD's or because they hate our freedoms.....lol.
> 
> Do you understand the "why"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are at war with "us" because their Islamic relgiion dictates it.  They are a savage culture that loves death.  They worship the false god of a pedophile prophet.
> 
> Are you starting to understand the "why" now?
Click to expand...


So our sanctions on Iraq that led to the death of a half million children had nothing to do with it?

For fuck's sake, you are worse than Albright.  Do you fall asleep dreaming about sucking her titties at night?


----------



## Sarah G

Lumpy 1 said:


> As far as I understand it there were 40 Navy Seals involved in the Operation. They gave Osama the chance to surrender, he didn't and was shot several times..
> 
> They deserve the credit along with whomever else was involved in the success..
> 
> I don't mind Obama taking his share of the credit at all...
> 
> I also thinks is silly to squabble over which political party deserves credit when it's obvious that the Navy Seals did all the heavy lifting and put their lives on the line for the American people and others...



They also must have had inside cooperation, is that also being considered in issuing credit?  Someone close to Osama had to have something to do with us finally finding him.


----------



## theHawk

Antiderivative said:


> A rw kook negged me and his reason was that I was the one who hates America.
> 
> That is odd, since I actually love America.  I think America needs drastic and positive reform in the areas of HC, alternative energy, and education. However, rw kooks think that our current policies are fine in these areas.  Afterall, they are the ones who tore off Carter's solar panels.
> 
> They don't think that America is experiencing a crisis in education and energy.   These radicals are good at deflection. They think that I am the enemy when I am a patriot.



The far left has ruined education in this country.  We spend more than any other country on education yet have some of the worst test scores compared to other countries.  But thats what happens when you let leftist unions run things.  They become more concerned with their benefits and pay than what their job is.  Education needs to be freed of the left's stranglehold on it as well as a separation of education and the federal state.

Our health care industry needs reform from decades of government interference, the last thing it needs is more government regulation, much less the takeover the far left wants.

We don't think current policies are "fine" in these areas, but it makes a good strawman for you!


----------



## California Girl

So, in fact your thread title is bullshit. Color me shocked that - again - you are unable to differentiate between speculation and fact. 

Idiot.


----------



## JBeukema

That was rather quick.

Did they ever mention any medical or intelligence personnel viewing the body? Who confirmed the identity? Hasn't he used dopplegangers in the past?


----------



## theHawk

Antiderivative said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand this, but I am asking "why".  Why were they at war with us....over WMD's or because they hate our freedoms.....lol.
> 
> Do you understand the "why"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are at war with "us" because their Islamic relgiion dictates it.  They are a savage culture that loves death.  They worship the false god of a pedophile prophet.
> 
> Are you starting to understand the "why" now?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So our sanctions on Iraq that led to the death of a half million children had nothing to do with it?
> 
> For fuck's sake, you are worse than Albright.
Click to expand...


Nope, do yo honestly believe Islamic fanatics give two shits about children?


----------



## JBeukema

Antiderivative said:


> 2. I strongly disagree with the far left of sending the Taliban to the moon....lol.


wha?


----------



## Grace

I just noticed that after reading the link. Not fact at all. Speculation.


----------



## theHawk

JBeukema said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I strongly disagree with the far left of sending the Taliban to the moon....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> wha?
Click to expand...


Crack cocaine is bad for the brain.


----------



## JBeukema

So the OP is so retarded, (s)he can't tell speculation about a future event apart from fact regarding an event that has already passed?


----------



## grunt11b

Political Junky said:


> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.



 He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.


----------



## California Girl

JBeukema said:


> That was rather quick.
> 
> Did they ever mention any medical or intelligence personnel viewing the body? Who confirmed the identity? Hasn't he used dopplegangers in the past?



D'oh. Gee, I wish our military were as smart as you. I'm sure they totally forgot to get proof before they dumped the body where no one but Allah will ever be able to find it.

Do you honestly think we're that stupid? Seriously? 

Idiot.


----------



## theHawk

JBeukema said:


> That was rather quick.
> 
> Did they ever mention any medical or intelligence personnel viewing the body? Who confirmed the identity? Hasn't he used dopplegangers in the past?



Thats what concerns me.  Questions will be raised but we are more concerned about what fanatic Muslims will say or do, rather than keep his body as evidence.


----------



## CaféAuLait

JBeukema said:


> So the OP is so retarded, (s)he can't tell speculation about a future event apart from fact regarding an event that has already passed?



CNN's ticker says he was already buried at sea it was breaking.

Osama Bin Laden's Body Buried at Sea, Official Says



> (WASHINGTON) -- In accordance with Islamic law, the body of Osama bin Laden has been buried at sea, a U.S. official told ABC News.



KBOI News/Talk 670 - Boise, Idaho


----------



## Antiderivative

theHawk said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> A rw kook negged me and his reason was that I was the one who hates America.
> 
> That is odd, since I actually love America.  I think America needs drastic and positive reform in the areas of HC, alternative energy, and education. However, rw kooks think that our current policies are fine in these areas.  Afterall, they are the ones who tore off Carter's solar panels.
> 
> They don't think that America is experiencing a crisis in education and energy.   These radicals are good at deflection. They think that I am the enemy when I am a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far left has ruined education in this country.  We spend more than any other country on education yet have some of the worst test scores compared to other countries.  But thats what happens when you let leftist unions run things.  They become more concerned with their benefits and pay than what their job is.  Education needs to be freed of the left's stranglehold on it as well as a separation of education and the federal state.
> 
> Our health care industry needs reform from decades of government interference, the last thing it needs is more government regulation, much less the takeover the far left wants.
> 
> We don't think current policies are "fine" in these areas, but it makes a good strawman for you!
Click to expand...



1. Education in America just sucks.   I agree with you on that. 

2. I have no problem with free market reform of our HC industry.  However, this is the case with Republicans.   Republicans are not interested in free markets.  Additionally, they are not concerned with fiscal conservatism, which a PO and a single payer would lead to.


----------



## JBeukema

The death of a sister of Osama bin Laden at Massachusetts General  Hospital allowed the United States to confirm bin Laden's death, ABC  News reported.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Here is another source as the first I gave was only the ticker on CNN

Osama Bin Laden's Body Buried at Sea, Official Says




> (WASHINGTON) -- In accordance with Islamic law, the body of Osama bin Laden has been buried at sea, a U.S. official told ABC News.



KBOI News/Talk 670 - Boise, Idaho


----------



## California Girl

grunt11b said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
Click to expand...


No, haven't you heard? Obama himself went to Pakistan and shot him hisself. Don'tcha just love Mr President?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I understand it there were 40 Navy Seals involved in the Operation. They gave Osama the chance to surrender, he didn't and was shot several times..
> 
> They deserve the credit along with whomever else was involved in the success..
> 
> I don't mind Obama taking his share of the credit at all...
> 
> I also thinks is silly to squabble over which political party deserves credit when it's obvious that the Navy Seals did all the heavy lifting and put their lives on the line for the American people and others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also must have had inside cooperation, is that also being considered in issuing credit?  Someone close to Osama had to have something to do with us finally finding him.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing we'll find out... I'm also thinking after the Navy Seals and your valid point there isn't much, "credit" to go around...Obama certainly deserves credit for continuing the search and probably giving the final okay... 

I don't actually recognize any reason why Politics should enter the picture...

I see this as an all American moment...


----------



## JBeukema

California Girl said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was rather quick.
> 
> Did they ever mention any medical or intelligence personnel viewing the body? Who confirmed the identity? Hasn't he used dopplegangers in the past?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh. Gee, I wish our military were as smart as you. I'm sure they totally forgot to get proof before they dumped the body where no one but Allah will ever be able to find it.
> 
> Do you honestly think we're that stupid? Seriously?
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


I think I don't trust the government that gave us Phoenix, Artichoke, and MKULTRA and generally like to see claims and statements verified  by multiple sources whenever possible.


----------



## Antiderivative

JBeukema said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I strongly disagree with the far left of sending the Taliban to the moon....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> wha?
Click to expand...


I am being hyperbolic, but liberals want to send Muslims to the Moon just for the sake that they are Muslims. 

I severely disagree with that FP strategy.


----------



## cawacko

Wow.  Look at all these people 'fighting' or arguing over Bin Laden's death.  It should be a time of celebration.  Well actually Truthmatters said bin Laden died years ago on another board so whatever she claims now just rememeber she is on record for saying he is dead.  

But you idiot partisans aside, it is time to celebrate for an evening America!  Then all you partisan idiots can go back to arguing night after night.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNHsk57f24]YouTube - Rick James "Cocaine is a hell of a drug"[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Celebrate what? How is this a significant strategic victory in the ongoing conflict?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I am wondering, the media has mentioned they were testing his DNA to verify it's Bin Laden, when exactly did we get the DNA to test his corpse against?



I heard it was from his sister, but they must do some super quick testing to have the results ready. I wonder if they had the profile from his sister then isolated his for comparassion purposes?


----------



## California Girl

They had collected samples from a bunch of family members over several years. And DNA profiling is extremely quick these days.


----------



## Godboy

Mr. Jones said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview only months before her death, Bhutto, possibly unintentionally, admitted that Bin Laden had been killed. She refers to someone as "the man who killed Osama Bin Laden"
> 
> Bhutto Confirms that Osama Bin Laden is Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you were dumb enough to believe her.
> 
> What does it feel like to be proven wrong time and time again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brain damaged are the dopes that keep believing the continuous lies and BS known proven liars say to them.
> You people are actually believing this shit? OBL living in a mansion?
> Near a populated city...And they plan on "disposing" of the body..
> I wonder how Bushs friends, the Bin Ladens will take to that...
> Make the announcement 8 yrs to the very day bush declares "mission accomplished"...May 1st...Birthday of the Illuminati...
> 
> Nope I don't believe any of this BS, it is a diversion and tactic to continue the BS "war on terror" in other arenas, probably to get the # 2 man, on to Yemen, and on and on it will go. I mean how hard was it to find a sick man on dialysis?
> 
> I will believe it if and when they let Ron Paul participate in the autopsy... he's a doctor and the only politician I believe.
> 
> The real enemy is on your TV right now, playing you and the world like a Stradivarius violin.
> CNN-
> [Updated, 12:54 a.m. ET] A senior administration official told reporters that U.S. President Barack Obama's administration did not share intelligence gathered before the attack on bin Laden in Pakistan with any other country - including Pakistan - for security reasons.
> 
> [Updated, 12:24 a.m. ET]
> Earlier, CNN's Nick Paton Walsh, citing  a senior Pakistani intelligence official, reported that members of Pakistan's intelligence service - the ISI - were on site in Abbotabad, Pakistan, during the operation that killed  bin Laden. The official said he did not know who fired the shot that actually killed Bin Laden.
> 
> OBL living in a mansion under the noses of everybody, for 10 yrs...Yeah right..
Click to expand...


Simpletons like you amuse me. Youve already found a conspiracy 2 hours after the announcement. Have fun with your weirdo theories.


----------



## Antiderivative

OBL was not behind 9/11.  However, most ignorant fools do not realize this.


----------



## grunt11b

California Girl said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, haven't you heard? Obama himself went to Pakistan and shot him hisself. Don'tcha just love Mr President?
Click to expand...


 This will turn out to be a circus. Obama will take credit for what an SF Team accomplished even though he did not have the balls to call the shots. The moderates and libs will hate Obama for it, but he will win them back with his jokes of trump. This is just another part of the obama deception, dont pay attention to this, pay attention to what obama is doing while this news is being covered, which is pretty much more of the same shit we all disagree with.


----------



## California Girl

JBeukema said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was rather quick.
> 
> Did they ever mention any medical or intelligence personnel viewing the body? Who confirmed the identity? Hasn't he used dopplegangers in the past?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh. Gee, I wish our military were as smart as you. I'm sure they totally forgot to get proof before they dumped the body where no one but Allah will ever be able to find it.
> 
> Do you honestly think we're that stupid? Seriously?
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I don't trust the government that gave us Phoenix, Artichoke, and MKULTRA and generally like to see claims and statements verified  by multiple sources whenever possible.
Click to expand...


Multiple sources? You are aware that these 'multiple sources' usually get their information from the same place, right? 

They got the DNA, they got the photographs, the last thing we need is a diplomatic shitstorm over his body. They did the right thing. Grab what we need, and dumb the body where no one will find it.


----------



## Antiderivative

I hate birthers. Out of all the reasons to hold the President accountable, they hold him accountable to his birth certificate. 

These people are weak.


----------



## California Girl

LibocalypseNow said:


> What a crazy daring mission. I sure hope we get to hear more about these superheroes. These Soldiers are national Heroes for all time.



Good idea. Let's name them, and make them and their families targets for terrorists. Sometimes, it's better we don't know.


----------



## cawacko

Ok, so tonight was just a joke on the American people.  Osama meant nothing to most of us???  And many of us "ignorant fools" have a lot to learn about 9/11.


----------



## Antiderivative

Fuck the Pentagon.  It should be downsized.  However rw kooks and misinformed liberals disagree with me. 

However, most statists disagree with me.


----------



## Chris

I know a few of those Seal Team guys.

They are the coolest guys you could ever meet. They are a different breed. Very creative and very idealistic. Not at all what you would expect.

Kudos to them.


----------



## California Girl

Avatar4321 said:


> I have to wonder what the guy who actually took him out is thinking right now.



Probably what's around to eat.


----------



## Antiderivative

cawacko said:


> Ok, so tonight was just a joke on the American people.  Osama meant nothing to most of us???  And many of us "ignorant fools" have a lot to learn about 9/11.



OBL is a target of deflection of truth.

Sure, OBL death means a lot to the American people.  However, he was not the cause of our FP disaster.  Most Americans are ignorant of the truth.


----------



## cawacko

Antiderivative said:


> cawacko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so tonight was just a joke on the American people.  Osama meant nothing to most of us???  And many of us "ignorant fools" have a lot to learn about 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OBL is a target of deflection of truth.
Click to expand...


Ok, I will listen.  What is the truth?


----------



## Chris

grunt11b said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, haven't you heard? Obama himself went to Pakistan and shot him hisself. Don'tcha just love Mr President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will turn out to be a circus. Obama will take credit for what an SF Team accomplished even though he did not have the balls to call the shots. The moderates and libs will hate Obama for it, but he will win them back with his jokes of trump. This is just another part of the obama deception, dont pay attention to this, pay attention to what obama is doing while this news is being covered, which is pretty much more of the same shit we all disagree with.
Click to expand...


So you disagree with a recovering economy, a reformed healthcare system, a strong and remodeled GM, lower unemployment, a stock market at a three year high, the U.S. leaving Iraq, and the death of Bin Laden?


----------



## grunt11b

The body will be buried at sea, it just wont be Bin Ladens body. Bin Laden served this country well, he gave us a reason to enter two wars and break our economy down "Just like they did russias in the 80's", he worked for the CIA, if you think he is dead, god have mercy on you, I can see a body double being put on TV within the next 12 hours, and most people will eat it up. If he is dead, it's because our CIA ran out of uses for him, not because of anything else, especially Obamas weak ass. 
 I can see it now, this will be part of Opussies 2012 campaign: " I killed Osama", WTF ever you marxist prick, if you killed anything, it was American liberty and freedom.


----------



## cawacko

Truth Matters has said bin Laden has been dead for years.  I must admit I am curious to hear her response to this claim.


----------



## Antiderivative

cawacko said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cawacko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so tonight was just a joke on the American people.  Osama meant nothing to most of us???  And many of us "ignorant fools" have a lot to learn about 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OBL is a target of deflection of truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I will listen.  What is the truth?
Click to expand...


 Our interference was completely destructive and not meaningful in anyway.


----------



## grunt11b

I'm going to bed, I just dont wanna see Obama on TV again for the 1095th time in 3 years. You can always tell when someone is lying, they try extra hard to convince you they are telling the truth, and mostly on repeat and constant appearances on TV.


----------



## grunt11b

Hitler was the same way. And yes, I make that comparison, Obama supports national socialism, so did hitler. Get over it you bastards, it's a left ideology.
 Good night.


----------



## Chris

Kind of ironic?


----------



## Antiderivative

California Girl said:


> Our military are the absolute best of America. They pay no regard to political persuasions, and do their job with wisdom and bravery.
> 
> They totally rock.



This is sad.  We are crumbling with HC and education, but excelling at military duties. 

However, rw kooks and disillusioned liberals disagree with me.  They think that education is fine and our military duties exemplary. 

Fucking disgusting.


----------



## cawacko

Antiderivative said:


> cawacko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBL is a target of deflection of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I will listen.  What is the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our interference was completely destructive and not meaningful in anyway.
Click to expand...


Ok.  With all due respect may I ask you to eleborate more.


----------



## The Rabbi

Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.


----------



## bucs90

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well....aren't you the scum of the Earth.
Click to expand...


Me? Nah. I'm not, neither are you. Although, you did spend 20 years as a military officer who was covering up evidence of an ongoing major violation of military law/policy by a high ranking officer. So, check the mirror before throwing integrity bombs aight?



But, Obama is gladly claiming the fruit of a tree he spent 8 years trying to chop down. Ironic, huh?


----------



## Antiderivative

cawacko said:


> Ok.  With all due respect may I ask you to eleborate more.



Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11.  Period.  However, our FP played a key role.

What do you want me to expand on?


----------



## bucs90

jgarden said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't help but notice that. Obama made clear.........."intelligence that I analyzed.." that "I determined was valid"......."an operation that I ordered".
> 
> I get it. We got the guy under his command. Of course he gets to take credit for it, thats how it works. But damn, he's making sure we know it isn't he haha!!!
> 
> Fuck it, it's too great a day to worry about that!!!! AMERICA!!!!!!!!FUCK YEAH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *How the fact that this mission was a complete success with no casualties must irk "bucs90" and his morley crew to no end,. *
Click to expand...


Oh no not at all! The US Navy SEALS are the elite of the world. I have no doubt they performed this operation flawlessly!!! I'm so proud to be of the same country as those great men.

I just hate that Obama is now enjoying the fruit of a tree he spent 8 years trying to chop down.


----------



## California Girl

Antiderivative said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our military are the absolute best of America. They pay no regard to political persuasions, and do their job with wisdom and bravery.
> 
> They totally rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sad.  We are crumbling with HC and education, but excelling at military duties.
> 
> However, rw kooks and disillusioned liberals disagree with me.  They think that education is fine and our military duties exemplary.
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
Click to expand...


The topic of the thread is our military. They rock. 

Sadly, some rabid droolers on the left can't cope with our Military excelling at their job. They hate the military as much as they hate anyone who disagrees with their political views. You people (and by you people, I actually mean you as an individual) fucking disgust me. You'd rather credit a politician who sits in an office, surrounded by the world's best security, than those who go out and do the hard shit.


----------



## The Rabbi

Wilco said:


> Bin Laden's death will not save Obama's presidency.
> 
> -$5/gal gasoline
> -9.6% unemployment
> -national debt taking us towards implosion
> 
> Change is coming.



Temporary blip.

The truth is Osama's death, while nice, is irrelevant to the "war on terror" oops, there is no war on terror.  I dont know why Osama was killed.  Was he read his Miranda Rights?  Was there an attempt to arrest him?  The SF team needs to be investigated for human rights violations.

Anyway, people don't care about foreign wars unless lots of Americans are getting killed.  They do care about oil prices and inflation.


----------



## The Rabbi

theHawk said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he made a good call in green lighting the mission to kill him.
Click to expand...


What was teh choice?  I mean, kill bin Laden or not?  Sounds like a no-brainer to me.  At least he didnt take Holder's suggestion to try to arrest him and have him tried in civilian court in NYC.


----------



## The Rabbi

Synthaholic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what Rush, Hannity, Beck, and LEVin have to say.
> 
> I'm betting they give him no credit at all.
Click to expand...


Isn't this just a continuation of the failed policies of Pres George W Bush?


----------



## cawacko

Antiderivative said:


> cawacko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  With all due respect may I ask you to eleborate more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11.  Period.  However, our FP played a key role.
> 
> What do you want me to expand on?
Click to expand...


I never said anything about Iraq.  What interference are you speaking of?


----------



## Antiderivative

California Girl said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our military are the absolute best of America. They pay no regard to political persuasions, and do their job with wisdom and bravery.
> 
> They totally rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sad.  We are crumbling with HC and education, but excelling at military duties.
> 
> However, rw kooks and disillusioned liberals disagree with me.  They think that education is fine and our military duties exemplary.
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is our military. They rock.
> 
> Sadly, some rabid droolers on the left can't cope with our Military excelling at their job. They hate the military as much as they hate anyone who disagrees with their political views. You people (and by you people, I actually mean you as an individual) fucking disgust me. You'd rather credit a politician who sits in an office, surrounded by the world's best security, than those who go out and do the hard shit.
Click to expand...


The left? I actually support Ron Paul on this issue.  We are over-extending ourselves and need to barter with countries, rather than implement harmful FP trade policies. 

However, we have a fundamentalist disagreement.  Why do you think that expanding our military state rather than lead by example is a good thing? Honestly, I think you are a troll who s incapable of an answer, but surprise me, moron.


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... Obama got him swimmin' with the fishes."


----------



## Sarah G

Political Junky said:


> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.



I doubt this one..


----------



## bucs90

The Rabbi said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gretta Van Sustern just said, "We need to congratulate President Obama".
> 
> I can't believe my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he made a good call in green lighting the mission to kill him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was teh choice?  I mean, kill bin Laden or not?  Sounds like a no-brainer to me.  At least he didnt take Holder's suggestion to try to arrest him and have him tried in civilian court in NYC.
Click to expand...


Actually, in the mind of a liberal, it's NOT a "no brainer". After all, the CIA had Bin Laden literally in the crosshairs of a rifle in the late 90's when Bubba Clinton wouldn't give the order. Not as cut and dry as you think....at least not for a liberal.


----------



## cawacko

Chris said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, haven't you heard? Obama himself went to Pakistan and shot him hisself. Don'tcha just love Mr President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will turn out to be a circus. Obama will take credit for what an SF Team accomplished even though he did not have the balls to call the shots. The moderates and libs will hate Obama for it, but he will win them back with his jokes of trump. This is just another part of the obama deception, dont pay attention to this, pay attention to what obama is doing while this news is being covered, which is pretty much more of the same shit we all disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you disagree with a recovering economy, a reformed healthcare system, a strong and remodeled GM, lower unemployment, a stock market at a three year high, the U.S. leaving Iraq, and the death of Bin Laden?
Click to expand...


Chris, as one who dislikes both Republican and Democrat politicans would you be willing to expand further on what you claim is going on economically?  Thank you sir.  I do not ask in a partisan way.  I ask in what is going on way.


----------



## Antiderivative

The bitch logged off after seeing my question. 

Surprising? No!


----------



## Antiderivative

cawacko said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cawacko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  With all due respect may I ask you to eleborate more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11.  Period.  However, our FP played a key role.
> 
> What do you want me to expand on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said anything about Iraq.  What interference are you speaking of?
Click to expand...


What do you want me to explain?


----------



## bucs90

Sarah G said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt this one..
Click to expand...


Nope, it's true. Obama said he'd be buried within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic Law". WTF? Islamic Law? We aren't under Islamic Law.


----------



## The Infidel

bucs90 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt this one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's true. Obama said he'd be buried within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic Law". WTF? Islamic Law? We aren't under Islamic Law.
Click to expand...


Well well.... the plot thickens


----------



## bucs90

The Infidel said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's true. Obama said he'd be buried within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic Law". WTF? Islamic Law? We aren't under Islamic Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well well.... the plot thickens
Click to expand...


From ABC news:

Prior to bin Laden's burial, a senior administration official told ABC News, "We are ensuring [the body] is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition.  It's something we take seriously and therefore it's being handled in an appropriate manner.&#8236;"

Under Islamic tradition, the body is to be washed by Muslim men and buried as soon as possible, usually by the next prayer -- Muslims pray five times a day -- although there may be delays under certain circumstances.  The body is usually buried in a simple white sheet, whether buried in the ground or at sea.


So, I guess now we are abiding by parts of Islamic Law. Making concessions to follow Islamic Law on behalf of the worst living scumbag on the planet. My problem is.....why would peaceful Muslims give a shit how a man who tarnished their religion was buried? Muslims would only give a shit how he was buried if they sympathized with him. Hmmm. Now, they're also reporting that 5 combatants were killed at the house, but ONLY Bin Laden's body was removed and buried, the other 4 left to rot.


----------



## The Infidel

Wow... I feel like I am on some idiotic emotional roller coaster 

Why the Hell do we care if he is burried according to "Islamic tradition"???

If we are going to go and claim that "Good Muslims" would never do such a terrible thing as Sept 11th 2001, then why the FUCK do we give him a burial according to "Islamic tradition"?

Too many damn questions for me to be comfortable with.

Congrats PC police  Now all the "bad muslims" will love us again...... is that why we do such stupid things???? Maybe so..... I freeking tired now!


----------



## The Infidel

Well at least the bad guys will know we cared enough to be sure Osama was buried according to Islamic tradition 
*
YEAH FOR THE GULLIBLE AMERICANS!*



Damn, all I did was watch a movie, and now my entire perspective has been changed 

Im confused


----------



## NoEconomist

Ok, now that he is dead he can start helping FEMA tap our phones with Jimmy Hoffa, Elvis, Hitler and the Roswell Aliens....*


----------



## bucs90

The Infidel said:


> Wow... I feel like I am on some idiotic emotional roller coaster
> 
> Why the Hell do we care if he is burried according to "Islamic tradition"???
> 
> If we are going to go and claim that "Good Muslims" would never do such a terrible thing as Sept 11th 2001, then why the FUCK do we give him a burial according to "Islamic tradition"?
> 
> Too many damn questions for me to be comfortable with.
> 
> Congrats PC police  Now all the "bad muslims" will love us again...... is that why we do such stupid things???? Maybe so..... I freeking tired now!



Yeah, its such a great celebration for our military and nation as a whole.

But God damned if you-know-who just can't let this moment happen without injecting some left wing, Muslim-sensitivity bullshit come into play. 

Maybe I'm wrong....but when US prisons execute someone, do we make all accomodations to treat their corpses with regard to their religion? Do Muslim US prisoners in civilian jails who recieve the death penalty also get their bodies washed by Muslim men and buried at sea....as Osama did? I think not.

But, most sheriffs dont give a shit about Sharia Law. The US president does, as he has now shown us.


----------



## California Girl

Antiderivative said:


> The bitch logged off after seeing my question.
> 
> Surprising? No!



Paranoid much? 

Idiot.


----------



## bucs90

For 4-5 hours I was giddy about this event. Even posted a massive pro-Obama thread.

Then I saw Obama's speech. And the 24 hour burial "according to Islamic Law". And my joy ended. That motherfucker can't even let us enjoy this moment without injecting some left wing, pro-Muslim bullshit.


----------



## California Girl

Antiderivative said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sad.  We are crumbling with HC and education, but excelling at military duties.
> 
> However, rw kooks and disillusioned liberals disagree with me.  They think that education is fine and our military duties exemplary.
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is our military. They rock.
> 
> Sadly, some rabid droolers on the left can't cope with our Military excelling at their job. They hate the military as much as they hate anyone who disagrees with their political views. You people (and by you people, I actually mean you as an individual) fucking disgust me. You'd rather credit a politician who sits in an office, surrounded by the world's best security, than those who go out and do the hard shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left? I actually support Ron Paul on this issue.  We are over-extending ourselves and need to barter with countries, rather than implement harmful FP trade policies.
> 
> However, we have a fundamentalist disagreement.  Why do you think that expanding our military state rather than lead by example is a good thing? Honestly, I think you are a troll who s incapable of an answer, but surprise me, moron.
Click to expand...


I think you're an idiot. I tend not to waste my time in responding rationally to hysterical idiocy. 

Idiot.


----------



## Political Junky

California Girl said:


> So, in fact your thread title is bullshit. Color me shocked that - again - you are unable to differentiate between speculation and fact.
> 
> Idiot.


Here you go, Dickless Tracy.

Why Was Bin Laden Buried At Sea So Quickly? - TIME NewsFeed


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

bucs90 said:


> For 4-5 hours I was giddy about this event. Even posted a massive pro-Obama thread.
> 
> Then I saw Obama's speech. And the 24 hour burial "according to Islamic Law". And my joy ended. That motherfucker can't even let us enjoy this moment without injecting some left wing, pro-Muslim bullshit.



From what I understand, bin Laden was killed last week and his body kept while we waited for DNA results.  So does that 24 hour rule kick in only after we run DNA test?


----------



## bucs90

Mr_Rockhead said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 4-5 hours I was giddy about this event. Even posted a massive pro-Obama thread.
> 
> Then I saw Obama's speech. And the 24 hour burial "according to Islamic Law". And my joy ended. That motherfucker can't even let us enjoy this moment without injecting some left wing, pro-Muslim bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, bin Laden was killed last week and his body kept while we waited for DNA results.  So does that 24 hour rule kick in only after we run DNA test?
Click to expand...


I dunno. Maybe Obama could refer to Islamic Law again. So if we had it for a few days, then we didn't follow Islamic Law and bury it within 24. So why did we say we had to follow it and bury it within 24 hours? Strange.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Osama Bin Laden is dead: Al Qaeda leader&#39;s compound eyed by spies for a year
Bin Laden Is Dead, Obama Says - NYTimes.com

May the fucker burn painfully in hell for eternity


----------



## old navy

Go NAVY!

Service provided from the boom to the tomb.


----------



## editec

What a BUNCH OF WHINING CRYBABIES YOU RIGHT WING CRANKS ARE.

_Wah Wah Wah!_ the POTUS didn't order that the body be mutilated and violated after we killed him.

You guys are sick.

Seriously.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M]YouTube - America fuck yeah-team america[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

syrenn said:


> I have no link yet...but it would seem we killed the fucker in pakistan!



Shot in the noggin by a Navy S.E.A.L.


----------



## Stephanie

Well well, how convenient.


----------



## zzzz

Now that the the man is dead the question is moot. But this operation also raises a question that I am sure will be asked in the coming days. Were the operators given instructions to kill on sight or only in response to a threat. In other words, was this an assassination? 

I am sure that over the coming days some details of the operations will be released but due to the nature of the operatives and the possible use of these tactics in the future details might be sparse.

And of course Hollywood is already rushing to make a movie.....


----------



## Momanohedhunter

bucs90 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's true. Obama said he'd be buried within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic Law". WTF? Islamic Law? We aren't under Islamic Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well well.... the plot thickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From ABC news:
> 
> Prior to bin Laden's burial, a senior administration official told ABC News, "We are ensuring [the body] is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition.  It's something we take seriously and therefore it's being handled in an appropriate manner.&#8236;"
> 
> Under Islamic tradition, the body is to be washed by Muslim men and buried as soon as possible, usually by the next prayer -- Muslims pray five times a day -- although there may be delays under certain circumstances.  The body is usually buried in a simple white sheet, whether buried in the ground or at sea.
> 
> 
> So, I guess now we are abiding by parts of Islamic Law. Making concessions to follow Islamic Law on behalf of the worst living scumbag on the planet. My problem is.....why would peaceful Muslims give a shit how a man who tarnished their religion was buried? Muslims would only give a shit how he was buried if they sympathized with him. Hmmm. Now, they're also reporting that 5 combatants were killed at the house, but ONLY Bin Laden's body was removed and buried, the other 4 left to rot.
Click to expand...


Had I been one of the S.E.A.L.'s I would have had everyone take turns pissing on the body. It is odd that they haven't put pictures of the body all over the TV and internet like they did with the Hussein boys.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M]YouTube - America fuck yeah-team america[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt this one..
Click to expand...


It depends on your definition of 'buried at sea'. If by 'buried at sea' you mean unceremoniously dumped out of a helicopter, than yea, he was 'buried at sea'. After the Saudis refused to take his body, can't say we didn't offer.


----------



## California Girl

Momanohedhunter said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well.... the plot thickens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From ABC news:
> 
> Prior to bin Laden's burial, a senior administration official told ABC News, "We are ensuring [the body] is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition.  It's something we take seriously and therefore it's being handled in an appropriate manner.&#8236;"
> 
> Under Islamic tradition, the body is to be washed by Muslim men and buried as soon as possible, usually by the next prayer -- Muslims pray five times a day -- although there may be delays under certain circumstances.  The body is usually buried in a simple white sheet, whether buried in the ground or at sea.
> 
> 
> So, I guess now we are abiding by parts of Islamic Law. Making concessions to follow Islamic Law on behalf of the worst living scumbag on the planet. My problem is.....why would peaceful Muslims give a shit how a man who tarnished their religion was buried? Muslims would only give a shit how he was buried if they sympathized with him. Hmmm. Now, they're also reporting that 5 combatants were killed at the house, but ONLY Bin Laden's body was removed and buried, the other 4 left to rot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had I been one of the S.E.A.L.'s I would have had everyone take turns pissing on the body. It is odd that they haven't put pictures of the body all over the TV and internet like they did with the Hussein boys.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M]YouTube - America fuck yeah-team america[/ame]
Click to expand...


Nothing 'odd' about it. The Iraqis dealt with Saddam, his fate and what happened afterwards was not our business. 

This one... Osama.... his ass was ours. And we treated him with the respect he deserved. Thrown into the ocean like unwanted trash. Works for me.


----------



## California Girl

Was it an assassination? No. It was justice.


----------



## waltky

Mebbe he was wounded...

... an' dey was takin' him to Gitmo...

... but he died onna way...

... so dey just dumped his sorry carcass...

... inna Bay of Pigs.


----------



## sparky

wow, geuss they ran outta #2 baddies, eh?


----------



## Allied Partner

The best congratulations to the american people and their soldiers for the death of Osama Bin Laden. You catched the master of terror. In my opinion, he died to fast, but anyway, he´s gone. This is a signal to all terrorists, dictators or violence ruler: We, the free world, will get you, anyway under which stone you try to hide. 

My heart is lighter now. Thank you america. Thank you, US troops. May god be full of mercy to Bin Laden´s soul. 

I hope this is the turning point for you.


----------



## mudwhistle

We had better see proof that he's dead. 

It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President. 


I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

How convenient considering the United States hasn't been looking for him since 2002.  You ask, how does she know this?  Actually got is straight from President George W. Bush 



> The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him. --Washington, D.C., Sept. 13, 2001
> 
> I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority. --Washington, D.C., March 13, 2002



But finally the truth came out when Bush said :



> I'll be long gone before some smart person ever figures out what
> happened inside this Oval Office. --Washington, D.C., May 12, 2008


----------



## del

go piss in somebody else's punch bowl.


----------



## mudwhistle

Seems that they've known pretty well where he was 4 years ago.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Maybe now we can pull our military out of the Middle East.


----------



## mudwhistle

bucs90 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's true. Obama said he'd be buried within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic Law". WTF? Islamic Law? We aren't under Islamic Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well well.... the plot thickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From ABC news:
> 
> Prior to bin Laden's burial, a senior administration official told ABC News, "We are ensuring [the body] is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition.  It's something we take seriously and therefore it's being handled in an appropriate manner.&#8236;"
> 
> Under Islamic tradition, the body is to be washed by Muslim men and buried as soon as possible, usually by the next prayer -- Muslims pray five times a day -- although there may be delays under certain circumstances.  The body is usually buried in a simple white sheet, whether buried in the ground or at sea.
> 
> 
> So, I guess now we are abiding by parts of Islamic Law. Making concessions to follow Islamic Law on behalf of the worst living scumbag on the planet. My problem is.....why would peaceful Muslims give a shit how a man who tarnished their religion was buried? Muslims would only give a shit how he was buried if they sympathized with him. Hmmm. Now, they're also reporting that 5 combatants were killed at the house, but ONLY Bin Laden's body was removed and buried, the other 4 left to rot.
Click to expand...


My how convenient. The body has already been disposed of.


----------



## mudwhistle

Skull Pilot said:


> Maybe now we can pull our military out of the Middle East.



You would think they would at least pull out of Afghanistan because this was the main reason we were there.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

California Girl said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From ABC news:
> 
> Prior to bin Laden's burial, a senior administration official told ABC News, "We are ensuring [the body] is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition.  It's something we take seriously and therefore it's being handled in an appropriate manner.&#8236;"
> 
> Under Islamic tradition, the body is to be washed by Muslim men and buried as soon as possible, usually by the next prayer -- Muslims pray five times a day -- although there may be delays under certain circumstances.  The body is usually buried in a simple white sheet, whether buried in the ground or at sea.
> 
> 
> So, I guess now we are abiding by parts of Islamic Law. Making concessions to follow Islamic Law on behalf of the worst living scumbag on the planet. My problem is.....why would peaceful Muslims give a shit how a man who tarnished their religion was buried? Muslims would only give a shit how he was buried if they sympathized with him. Hmmm. Now, they're also reporting that 5 combatants were killed at the house, but ONLY Bin Laden's body was removed and buried, the other 4 left to rot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I been one of the S.E.A.L.'s I would have had everyone take turns pissing on the body. It is odd that they haven't put pictures of the body all over the TV and internet like they did with the Hussein boys.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M]YouTube - America fuck yeah-team america[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing 'odd' about it. The Iraqis dealt with Saddam, his fate and what happened afterwards was not our business.
> 
> This one... Osama.... his ass was ours. And we treated him with the respect he deserved. Thrown into the ocean like unwanted trash. Works for me.
Click to expand...


Saddem was hung, I watched the cell phone video. I am talking about his sons. When they were killed they taped there heads and body's together and put them on TV to prove they were dead. Im not saying they are lying about ubl, just pointing out ware Muslim customs did not matter before.


----------



## Stephanie

First a Birth certificate, now Bin Laden.


----------



## sparky

next up> OBL falls on his sword for Obama (with a birth cert from kenya)


----------



## Stephanie

The "peace prize" Obama has turned into a regular killing machine.


----------



## Sallow

Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.


----------



## Sallow

Hmm..how did this get duped?


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> First a Birth certificate, now Bin Laden.



Several thoughts:

Demonstrations I feel are way too premature. 

The very military that Obama hates was responsible for his greatest triumph. 

UBL's location had been well known by the Pakastan military for years it seems.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

mudwhistle said:


> We had better see proof that he's dead.
> 
> It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one.



Blame Obama for what? In 2001, George Bush was President, I think.  Georgie Porgie told the American people that we would stop at nothing to capture bin Laden.  In fact Bush's promotion for the invasion of  Afghanistan was that this was our highest priority .  However in 2002, Bush said he didn't know where bin Laden was, that he didn't care nor did anyone else but that was OK because it wasn't our highest priority.  

A comment to Bush's apologists - you can't.


----------



## brokenarrow

Blow up Afghanistan to cover up an assassination. I'll buy that!


----------



## Momanohedhunter

California Girl said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From ABC news:
> 
> Prior to bin Laden's burial, a senior administration official told ABC News, "We are ensuring [the body] is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition.  It's something we take seriously and therefore it's being handled in an appropriate manner.&#8236;"
> 
> Under Islamic tradition, the body is to be washed by Muslim men and buried as soon as possible, usually by the next prayer -- Muslims pray five times a day -- although there may be delays under certain circumstances.  The body is usually buried in a simple white sheet, whether buried in the ground or at sea.
> 
> 
> So, I guess now we are abiding by parts of Islamic Law. Making concessions to follow Islamic Law on behalf of the worst living scumbag on the planet. My problem is.....why would peaceful Muslims give a shit how a man who tarnished their religion was buried? Muslims would only give a shit how he was buried if they sympathized with him. Hmmm. Now, they're also reporting that 5 combatants were killed at the house, but ONLY Bin Laden's body was removed and buried, the other 4 left to rot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I been one of the S.E.A.L.'s I would have had everyone take turns pissing on the body. It is odd that they haven't put pictures of the body all over the TV and internet like they did with the Hussein boys.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M]YouTube - America fuck yeah-team america[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing 'odd' about it. The Iraqis dealt with Saddam, his fate and what happened afterwards was not our business.
> 
> This one... Osama.... his ass was ours. And we treated him with the respect he deserved. Thrown into the ocean like unwanted trash. Works for me.
Click to expand...


I wasn't talking about Saddam. I was talking about his sons who were killed before he was caught and hung.


----------



## editec

I love the way we get to see the RW Obama haters trying to find something ~ _ANYTHING!!_ ~ to bitch about to offset this otherwise good news.

I mean_ come on_, boys.

You know GD well if this had happened_ exactly as it happened on Obama's watch_, only on some GOP POTUS's watch, you'd be shitting bricks of joy over it and touting how tough your guys are on terrorism

Youse Obama hating guys are as transparent as panes of glass.


----------



## California Girl

editec said:


> I love the way we get to see the RW Obama haters trying to find something ~ _ANYTHING!!_ ~ to bitch about to offset this otherwise good news.
> 
> I mean_ come on_, boys.
> 
> You know GD well if this had happened_ exactly as it happened on Obama's watch_, only on some GOP POTUS's watch, you'd be shitting bricks of joy over it and touting how tough your guys are on terrorism
> 
> Youse Obama hating guys are as transparent as panes of glass.



And the rabid droolers on the left would be dismissing it as insignificant. Your lack of perspective about the behavior of the left is noted.... and laughed at.


----------



## bucs90

Sallow said:


> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.



It was already a lock. There are enough fucking retards in this country to vote for him that he'll win a 2nd term. I mean, when a country can make "Jersey Shore" one of the most successful series on TV, and an prestigious institution like Rutgers U pays "Snookie" more for a graduation speech than a nobel prize winner, well, it confirms we're a nation of retards, so naturally, many of us will vote Obama 2012.


----------



## editec

Chris said:


> Kind of ironic?


 
Don't know about ironic* but certainly coincidental.

*



i·ro·ny/&#712;&#299;r&#601;n&#275;/
Noun: The expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## mudwhistle

Poli_Sigh said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had better see proof that he's dead.
> 
> It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President.
> 
> 
> *I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Obama for what? In 2001, George Bush was President, I think.  Georgie Porgie told the American people that we would stop at nothing to capture bin Laden.  In fact Bush's promotion for the invasion of  Afghanistan was that this was our highest priority .  However in 2002, Bush said he didn't know where bin Laden was, that he didn't care nor did anyone else but that was OK because it wasn't our highest priority.
> 
> A comment to Bush's apologists - you can't.
Click to expand...


Blame Bush dip-shit. I was wondering if Obama was going to blame Bush for this mission. It was intended to be a joke. Instead Obama made sure everyone knew he gave the go ahead.

The fact is as long as UBL felt unsafe they were never gonna find him. He seemed to have felt safe enough to erect a compound a short distance from a Pakastani military base. He probably felt that he was in the clear. The only way this could have happened is if a deal was made to allow our troops in to take him out. The government claims they knew nothing. Fat fucken chance. 

All of these idiots out their chanting are so fucken stupid because all hell is gonna break loose once the reality sinks in. It's like the "Mission Accomplished" sign. Al Qaeda is not kaput. They're still out there and now they're gonna have a new leader.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bucs90 said:


> For 4-5 hours I was giddy about this event. Even posted a massive pro-Obama thread.
> 
> Then I saw Obama's speech. And the 24 hour burial "according to Islamic Law". And my joy ended. That motherfucker can't even let us enjoy this moment without injecting some left wing, pro-Muslim bullshit.



I'm enjoying the 'moment'.  The respect for the body and the religion is the kind of 'American exceptionalism' that real Americans can appreciate.


----------



## editec

Descretion of the dead -- even of a hated enemy like Osama-- is the act of a savage.


----------



## bucs90

Not suprising at all. We've probably been sitting on this story for a few days, waiting for the right time.



OH.......did anyone also notice the delay in the speech? Was supposed to start at 1030. Started about an hour after that. Anyone know what else was going on? Trumps show "The Apprentice" was running during that time, obviously interrupted. A sophomoric move if you ask me.


----------



## editec

Londoner said:


> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?


 
I don't think there's much question about it.

There are people on this very board who clearly hate O more than the terrorists ever will.

The terrorists hate the USA, but don't care who runs it.


----------



## bucs90

NYcarbineer said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 4-5 hours I was giddy about this event. Even posted a massive pro-Obama thread.
> 
> Then I saw Obama's speech. And the 24 hour burial "according to Islamic Law". And my joy ended. That motherfucker can't even let us enjoy this moment without injecting some left wing, pro-Muslim bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the 'moment'.  The respect for the body and the religion is the kind of 'American exceptionalism' that real Americans can appreciate.
Click to expand...


Is it? When has America referred to Islamic Law to determine how to treat the body of an enemy combatant killed in battle? Or just a murderer executed in a Texas prison, for that matter?

What happened to separation of church and state? Shouldn't we consider anything EXCEPT religion when making decisions on how to dispose of the body?


----------



## slukasiewski

The Rabbi said:


> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.



You sir, are correct! The ship's mission was indeed accomplished. The sign had nothing to do with George W. Bush.


----------



## Stephanie

Londoner said:


> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred?* Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?*



my gawd, you Obamabots are a real joke.

Where were you all when the WAR was being waged against President Bush, on the side line CHEERING.

I find your post disgusting and offensive. go to hell


----------



## teapartysamurai

Allied Partner said:


> The best congratulations to the american people and their soldiers for the death of Osama Bin Laden. You catched the master of terror. In my opinion, he died to fast, but anyway, he´s gone. This is a signal to all terrorists, dictators or violence ruler: We, the free world, will get you, anyway under which stone you try to hide.
> 
> My heart is lighter now. Thank you america. Thank you, US troops. May god be full of mercy to Bin Laden´s soul.
> 
> I hope this is the turning point for you.


 
God be full of mercy?  Considering how many people OBL has murdered?  I'm sure he's going to get a real "warm" reception where he's going.  REAL WARM . . . .


----------



## teapartysamurai

Antiderivative said:


> OBL was not behind 9/11. However, most ignorant fools do not realize this.


----------



## froggy

where's the proof?


----------



## teapartysamurai

California Girl said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way we get to see the RW Obama haters trying to find something ~ _ANYTHING!!_ ~ to bitch about to offset this otherwise good news.
> 
> I mean_ come on_, boys.
> 
> You know GD well if this had happened_ exactly as it happened on Obama's watch_, only on some GOP POTUS's watch, you'd be shitting bricks of joy over it and touting how tough your guys are on terrorism
> 
> Youse Obama hating guys are as transparent as panes of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the rabid droolers on the left would be dismissing it as insignificant. Your lack of perspective about the behavior of the left is noted.... and laughed at.
Click to expand...

 

Finally something me and CG agree on.


----------



## bucs90

I'm gonna follow Obama's lead on this..........let me consult Islamic Law to see how I should react to Osama's death.


----------



## teapartysamurai

> An adult son of bin Laden, and a woman used as human shield, were also killed in operation, according to NBC, which reported that two helicopters were used to attack a compound in Pakistan where bin Laden was hiding. NBC reports the first clues to bin Laden's location were received in August, 2010; President Obama gave the final attack order Friday night.
> 
> NBC reports bin Laden was shot in the head. The compound where he was hiding was reported to be eight times the size of surrounding buildings - a three-story building protected by walls 12-18 feet tall, topped with barbed wire, with two security gates.


 
Osama bin Laden killed, U.S. has his body - Local News - Portland, OR - msnbc.com

Lived as a coward and died as one!    What a scumbag!  Rest in pieces!


----------



## mudwhistle

If any Arab country tries to blame Obama for the death of UBL, I'm sure he will blame Bush for it. 

He took credit for it and he will also blame Bush if anyone does complain.


----------



## Sarah G

Stephanie said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred?* Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gawd, you Obamabots are a real joke.
> 
> Where were you all when the WAR was being waged against President Bush, on the side line CHEERING.
> 
> I find your post disgusting and offensive. go to hell
Click to expand...


Stfu, Bush had nothing to do with Bin Laden's capture.  I hear his son was killed as well.  Bush washed his hands of Bin Laden long ago, he didn't even think about him and what he did to Americans on that day.

Bush only wanted to fill his, Halliburten's and Cheney's pockets over there.


----------



## dvinman




----------



## bucs90

slukasiewski said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, are correct! The ship's mission was indeed accomplished. The sign had nothing to do with George W. Bush.
Click to expand...


Seriously? Damn, the left wing media covered that one with one helluva bias. As a right winger, I always thought that banner was for Bush, for the overall mission. I had no clue it was the ships mission, not Bush and not the war. Wow. The lefties are so fucking pathetic. So Keith Olbermann spent all those years ending his show with "Mmmrrrr.....465 days rrrrrrrrr since President Bush mmrrrrrrrrrrr declared rrrrr missern accromplished."

Pathetic.


----------



## pete

Heck one more thread on the subject will not hurt ....

Lets see its a TEAM thing with no "I" being in team alot of US but no "I" .
Am I glad the piece of shit is dead ... hell yea, but it took a WHOLE bunch of money manpower and more than just the 3000 plus lives from September 11th ...

*Thanks to all those that have gave their lives and those that continue to put theirs on the line !!!*

Thank You George Bush for sending the fucker into a corner where the shitstain in office was able to get him .... and will now use this as a political football
 just like the ones he was denouncing just last week.


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred?* Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gawd, you Obamabots are a real joke.
> 
> Where were you all when the WAR was being waged against President Bush, on the side line CHEERING.
> 
> I find your post disgusting and offensive. go to hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stfu, Bush had nothing to do with Bin Laden's capture.  I hear his son was killed as well.  Bush washed his hands of Bin Laden long ago, he didn't even think about him and what he did to Americans on that day.
> 
> Bush only wanted to fill his, Halliburten's and Cheney's pockets over there.
Click to expand...


you shut the fuck up. you people dumped all over Bush after 9/11, like you are now.
you can go to hell too.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Last night Osama Bin Laden walked into the afterlife and was greeted by 70 virgins. To his great disappointment, and contrary to expectations, however, they turned out to be all male.  Even worse,  there is presently a severe shortage of Vaseline in hell. Squeal like a pig, boy!


----------



## strollingbones

i expected this kind of post......let me guess you are a god fearing patrioteer?


----------



## Caroljo

The Gadfly said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get to hear more about these Soldiers who pulled this thing off. What a dangerous daring mission. These guys are national Heroes forever. I would like to hear more about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't; at least, not for many years. The personnel who carry out these missions, whether SF, OD-D, SEALs, CIA, or some combination, have to remain anonymous-that is the nature of covert operations. They won't mind-it's what they do. Some of the most heroic actions in defense of our nation are done by men whose names and faces will never be known to most Americans. Raise your glass to America's "Shadow Warriors", quiet professionals, every one.
Click to expand...


And i'm sure there are many of our military that wished they could have been involved in this!  My son is in training for Special Forces now, i haven't had a chance to talk to him but i'm sure he's pretty excited about this!  He was National Guard for awhile out of school, then went into the Army full time right after the war broke out in Iraq.  Crazy kid...loves the military life!!   I'm so proud of ALL of our soldiers....now bring them home!!!


----------



## Mr. H.

Momanohedhunter said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no link yet...but it would seem we killed the fucker in pakistan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot in the noggin by a Navy S.E.A.L.
Click to expand...


I heard one report that a female was killed while being used as a shield. 
Perhaps it was Osama himself hiding behind a skirt.

I wouldn't be surprised if he actually threw up his hands in surrender.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

Why am I getting a strange notion that NeoCons are in the process of organizing the Deathers.


----------



## dvinman

FLASHBACK: Media Reports Bin Laden Dead in 2001

Usama bin Laden has died a peaceful death due to an untreated lung complication, the Pakistan Observer reported, citing a Taliban leader who allegedly attended the funeral of the Al Qaeda leader.

"The Coalition troops are engaged in a mad search operation but they would never be able to fulfill their cherished goal of getting Usama alive or dead," the source said.

Bin Laden, according to the source, was suffering from a serious lung complication and succumbed to the disease in mid-December, in the vicinity of the Tora Bora mountains. The source claimed that bin Laden was laid to rest honorably in his last abode and his grave was made as per his Wahabi belief.

About 30 close associates of bin Laden in Al Qaeda, including his most trusted and personal bodyguards, his family members and some "Taliban friends," attended the funeral rites. A volley of bullets was also fired to pay final tribute to the "great leader."

The Taliban source who claims to have seen bin Laden's face before burial said "he looked pale ... but calm, relaxed and confident."

Asked whether bin Laden had any feelings of remorse before death, the source vehemently said "no." Instead, he said, bin Laden was proud that he succeeded in his mission of igniting awareness amongst Muslims about hegemonistic designs and conspiracies of "pagans" against Islam. Bin Laden, he said, held the view that the sacrifice of a few hundred people in Afghanistan was nothing, as those who laid their lives in creating an atmosphere of resistance will be adequately rewarded by Almighty Allah.

When asked where bin Laden was buried, the source said, "I am sure that like other places in Tora Bora, that particular place too must have vanished." Fox News Wednesday, December 26, 2001


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred?* Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gawd, you Obamabots are a real joke.
> 
> Where were you all when the WAR was being waged against President Bush, on the side line CHEERING.
> 
> I find your post disgusting and offensive. go to hell
Click to expand...


Where was I?  I was always consistently of the opinion that the war on terror ought not be conducted in useless adventures like the conquest of Iraq, which was a conventional war approach to a non-conventional problem...

and that the war on terror ought to be focused on going directly after the terrorists.  

Including special operations to track down and kill or capture specific terrorists.

In other words,  I was right.


----------



## mal

I heard it happened at least twice last night...

Then this morning, _"Tracked Obama down..."_ ~ Bill Press...

Damned unfortunate that on one Front in this 10 years War there was Saddam _Hussein_ and then on the other _Osama_ bin Laden...

And our President just happens to be _Barack Hussein Obama_.

Sometimes I wonder if all of this shit isn't Scripted...

Hilter's Anniversary...

66th Round of Golf...

Announcment during Trump's shown...

Entertaining, at least.



peace...


----------



## Lumpy 1

editec said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's much question about it.
> 
> There are people on this very board who clearly hate O more than the terrorists ever will.
> 
> The terrorists hate the USA, but don't care who runs it.
Click to expand...


There maybe a few I guess...on this very Board

But..I'm certain you 2 are making a mountain out of a mole hill and looking rather unreasonable and petty on this one...

No reasonable person can be satisfied with the direction this country has moved in, especially in the past 4 years.. It's Obama's turn in the barrel..it was Bush's...quit whining.. deal with it...that's the reality...


----------



## mal

I remember when Tedward Kennedy (D) first did it...



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama is playing a dangerous game.

He wants to be friends to Muslims yet he claims he gave the order that made this happen.

The Pakistani government doesn't want to be blamed for this so they're gonna say Obama tricked them, or that they didn't know UBL was there. Both are lies.

So how does Obama blame Bush for this in the Muslim world and take credit for it here. Wanna bet that he hasn't already begun doing both?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.

So, now we know . . .  . . 









It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.


----------



## Mr. H.

Crude markets down $1.63.

http://quotes.ino.com/exchanges/contracts.html?r=NYMEX_CL


----------



## Mr. H.

Seal: "sir what if O'Sammy throws up his arms in surrender".

"shoot him"


----------



## bucs90

President George W. Bush Congratulates Obama on Bin Laden Killing - FoxNews.com

That link: Prez Bush, Conny Rice, Boehner all thanks the MILITARY FIRST, Obama and staff afterwards. However......Bill Clinton and Nancy Pelosi heralded Barack Obama FIRST, Obama's staff SECOND....and both eventually got around to the military.

That says a lot.


----------



## Jackson

Why did they bury him at sea?  Why not have a trial against humanity or bury him here?


----------



## bucs90

This shitbag is now gonna be spoken of along with Elvis and Tupac as famous people who are "still alive".


----------



## editec

zzzz said:


> Now that the the man is dead the question is moot. But this operation also raises a question that I am sure will be asked in the coming days. Were the operators given instructions to kill on sight or only in response to a threat. In other words, was this an assassination?
> 
> I am sure that over the coming days some details of the operations will be released but due to the nature of the operatives and the possible use of these tactics in the future details might be sparse.
> 
> And of course Hollywood is already rushing to make a movie.....


 

Let's see...I try to imagine what I might do if I'd been one of the guys trying to capture Osama.

Would I shoot him down in cold blood?

Probably not.

But I certainly wouldn't take ANY" chances, either.

The slightest threat and I'd start shooting and would not stop until any _possible_ threat was gone.

So would that make me an assassin?

I don't think so.

CApturing Osama wasn't worth even one life (or even one wounding) of the lowest ranking man in uniform.

Now your question has merit, of course.

Did America really want Osama alive as prisoner?

I don't think so.

So let's just say that Osama's death, if not _entirely_ on purpose, was still a fortuitious outcome.

Can you imagine the shitstorm of terror that his incarceration and trial would have caused?

Would a trial have been worth that?

I rather doubt it.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> First a Birth certificate, now Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several thoughts:
> 
> Demonstrations I feel are way too premature.
> 
> The very military that Obama hates was responsible for his greatest triumph.
> 
> UBL's location had been well known by the Pakastan military for years it seems.
Click to expand...

Obama doesn't hate the military. Why lie?

I have no doubt in my mind that you idiots will soon be claiming that bin laden is living in the Lincoln room at the White House.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Oh, I hit a nerve with this one!  



> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -96 reputation points from Nosmo King.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Republicans tried for eight years. Politics now shows how stupid you are.
> 
> Regards,
> Nosmo King


 
Notice he doesn't try to deny that Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said no?  

Liberals never could take the truth!


----------



## bucs90

Jackson said:


> Why did they bury him at sea?  Why not have a trial against humanity or bury him here?



Obama's exact words: "In accordance to Islamic Law, he was buried within 24 hours" and the choice of burial was at sea.

Despite separation of church and state, we referred to Islamic Law to determine what to do. I'm following Obama's lead, and referring to Islamic Law to see how I should feel about this.


----------



## mal

Peter "Jon Bonet Ramsey" Boyles here in Denver has done it twice already...



peace...


----------



## Rozman

bucs90 said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, are correct! The ship's mission was indeed accomplished. The sign had nothing to do with George W. Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? Damn, the left wing media covered that one with one helluva bias. As a right winger, I always thought that banner was for Bush, for the overall mission. I had no clue it was the ships mission, not Bush and not the war. Wow. The lefties are so fucking pathetic. So Keith Olbermann spent all those years ending his show with "Mmmrrrr.....465 days rrrrrrrrr since President Bush mmrrrrrrrrrrr declared rrrrr missern accromplished."
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Yeh the Left led by MSNBC OlberDouche attached their own meaning to that banner and the sheep followed.Sad that people can be led around like that.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

JFK_USA said:


> Right now, Al queda.
> 
> The right may never like his policy, but Al queda will want us dead, the right I believe doesn't want Obama dead.



Apparently you haven't been listening to the same disturbing rhetoric from the radical Right that I have.


----------



## xotoxi

All the soldiers who tracked and captured or killed Hussein and Obama, live in baracks.

Full circle.

(They also take leaks on bushes)


----------



## mal

Chris said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, haven't you heard? Obama himself went to Pakistan and shot him hisself. Don'tcha just love Mr President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will turn out to be a circus. Obama will take credit for what an SF Team accomplished even though he did not have the balls to call the shots. The moderates and libs will hate Obama for it, but he will win them back with his jokes of trump. This is just another part of the obama deception, dont pay attention to this, pay attention to what obama is doing while this news is being covered, which is pretty much more of the same shit we all disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you disagree with a recovering economy, a reformed healthcare system, a strong and remodeled GM, lower unemployment, a stock market at a three year high, the U.S. leaving Iraq, and the death of Bin Laden?
Click to expand...


Recovering?... Really.  You get your Free Healthcare yet?... GM?... How about Ford?... Lower Unemployment as Compared to?... The Stock Market dumps 2 or 3K, are you going to Blame Barry?... When the US is out of Iraq, which won't happen during Barry, you let me know...

Curiously Absent from your Items...

MASSIVE Increases in US Debt...

An Expansion of Afhganistan when in Fact bin Laden was in Pakistan.

A Third War of Choice in Libya and hints @ Fourth in Syria.

Gitmo is still WIDE open and Holding Trials... @ Barry's Direction.

Extrodinary Rendition.

Drones Killing Civilians all over the Middle East.

Did you want me to continue?...



peace...


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> First a Birth certificate, now Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several thoughts:
> 
> Demonstrations I feel are way too premature.
> 
> The very military that Obama hates was responsible for his greatest triumph.
> 
> UBL's location had been well known by the Pakastan military for years it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama doesn't hate the military. Why lie?
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind that you idiots will soon be claiming that bin laden is living in the Lincoln room at the White House.
Click to expand...


He doesn't want to Bankrupt the American Coal Industry either... 



peace...


----------



## teapartysamurai

bucs90 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they bury him at sea? Why not have a trial against humanity or bury him here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's exact words: "In accordance to Islamic Law, he was buried within 24 hours" and the choice of burial was at sea.
> 
> Despite separation of church and state, we referred to Islamic Law to determine what to do. I'm following Obama's lead, and referring to Islamic Law to see how I should feel about this.
Click to expand...

 
Obama said that???????????  Do you have a link?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

When I heard  Obama was dead shot in the  head I didnt care, I kind of  felt  a  little bad about that. But I dont really care if they  all die right now  they are sick idiots and mostly insane. Then I found out it was  Osama  and I was Oh shit the war is gonna start  real soon.


----------



## xotoxi

bucs90 said:


> President George W. Bush Congratulates Obama on Bin Laden Killing - FoxNews.com
> 
> That link: Prez Bush, Conny Rice, Boehner all thanks the MILITARY FIRST, Obama and staff afterwards. However......Bill Clinton and Nancy Pelosi heralded Barack Obama FIRST, Obama's staff SECOND....and both eventually got around to the military.
> 
> That says a lot.



It's called political spin.  This is not a new phenomenon.


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> All the soldiers who tracked and captured or killed Hussein and Obama, live in baracks.
> 
> Full circle.
> 
> (They also take leaks on bushes)



Welcome back, toxi.0... 



peace...


----------



## Stephanie

Poli_Sigh said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Al queda.
> 
> The right may never like his policy, but Al queda will want us dead, the right I believe doesn't want Obama dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you haven't been listening to the same disturbing rhetoric from the radical Right that I have.
Click to expand...



yeah right.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

The Rabbi said:


> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.



You've got to be kidding!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I wonder if sneaky dude needs a new avy.


----------



## teapartysamurai

bucs90 said:


> President George W. Bush Congratulates Obama on Bin Laden Killing - FoxNews.com
> 
> That link: Prez Bush, Conny Rice, Boehner all thanks the MILITARY FIRST, Obama and staff afterwards. However......Bill Clinton and Nancy Pelosi heralded Barack Obama FIRST, Obama's staff SECOND....and both eventually got around to the military.
> 
> That says a lot.


 
Yes, I noted that!



> House Speaker John Boehner, R-Ohio, said, "I want to congratulate -- and thank -- the hard-working men and women of our Armed Forces and intelligence community for their tireless efforts and perseverance that led to this success. I also want to commend President Obama and his team, as well as President Bush, for all of their efforts to bring Osama bin Laden to justice."



Read more: President George W. Bush Congratulates Obama on Bin Laden Killing - FoxNews.com

Notice how Boehner thanks both Obama AND Bush?



> Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi called the killing a significant development in our fight against Al Qaeda.
> 
> I salute President Obama, his national security team, Director Panetta, our men and women in the intelligence community and military, and other nations who supported this effort for their leadership in achieving this major accomplishment, she said in a statement.




Read more: President George W. Bush Congratulates Obama on Bin Laden Killing - FoxNews.com

Pelosi couldn't even bring up enough decency to mention Bush.


----------



## California Girl

teapartysamurai said:


> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . .  . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.



Firstly, those 3,000 were not all Americans. 86 countries lost citizens on 9-11. Why do we insist on being so fucking disrespectful to those nations? 

Secondly, hindsight is always 20/20. I bet Clinton regrets those decisions now but he went with the best intel available AT THAT TIME. 

Stop playing political point scoring, you moronic little twit.


----------



## rightwinger

Proud day for all Americans

I could not be prouder of the US Military and Intelligence that planned and executed an attack we have been waiting almost 10 years.

This is not a political event. This is about America. Congratulations to the US Navy Seals for proving once again that they are the best of the best


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . .  . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.


What a piece of trash you are.


----------



## Robert

xotoxi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President George W. Bush Congratulates Obama on Bin Laden Killing - FoxNews.com
> 
> That link: Prez Bush, Conny Rice, Boehner all thanks the MILITARY FIRST, Obama and staff afterwards. However......Bill Clinton and Nancy Pelosi heralded Barack Obama FIRST, Obama's staff SECOND....and both eventually got around to the military.
> 
> That says a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called political spin.  This is not a new phenomenon.
Click to expand...


No but its pretty typical of this administration, also notice Obama just had to point out "At my direction" instead of congratulating the Men and women of our Armed forces who have sacrificed for so long to make this happen.


----------



## rightwinger

Osama bin Laden sleeps with the fishes....a fitting end


----------



## mal

Type this: _barack obama_ into Google...

The Assumptions on the part of Google are... Entertaining.



peace...


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of trash you are.
Click to expand...

 
Excuse me, but where do I err in FACT?

FACT:  Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said NO!

FACT:  Obama said yes to getting Bin Laden.

What even happened between those times???????

9/11!

So now we know what it takes for a Democrat to say YES to getting someone like Bin Laden.

And all you can do is throw four letter words!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Man, I hit a nerve with liberals on this one!  They hate it when someone points out the truth!



> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -537 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> fuck head
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The Rabbi said:


> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.


....At least, that's what the *liars* at *FAUX Noise* say.


----------



## rightwinger

teapartysamurai said:


> Oh, I hit a nerve with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -96 reputation points from Nosmo King.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Republicans tried for eight years. Politics now shows how stupid you are.
> 
> Regards,
> Nosmo King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he doesn't try to deny that Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said no?
> 
> Liberals never could take the truth!
Click to expand...


Some lies are never put to rest


----------



## teapartysamurai

Mr. H. said:


> Seal: "sir what if O'Sammy throws up his arms in surrender".
> 
> "shoot him"


 
Like he deserves better?


----------



## Robert

teapartysamurai said:


> Man, I hit a nerve with liberals on this one!  They hate it when someone points out the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -537 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> fuck head
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
Click to expand...


As we can see the left simply hates the truth being spoken


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of trash you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but where do I err in FACT?
> 
> FACT:  Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said NO!
> 
> FACT:  Obama said yes to getting Bin Laden.
> 
> What even happened between those times???????
> 
> 9/11!
> 
> So now we know what it takes for a Democrat to say YES to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> And all you can do is throw four letter words!
Click to expand...

There is really no moral difference between you and bin laden.

Enjoy knowing that.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Man, oh man, I hit a nerve with this one!



> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -222 reputation points from rightwinger.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Well deserved
> 
> Regards,
> rightwinger


 
They are coming out of the woodwork they are so fuming.

Too bad they can't refute the facts!


----------



## brokenarrow

editec said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the the man is dead the question is moot. But this operation also raises a question that I am sure will be asked in the coming days. Were the operators given instructions to kill on sight or only in response to a threat. In other words, was this an assassination?
> 
> I am sure that over the coming days some details of the operations will be released but due to the nature of the operatives and the possible use of these tactics in the future details might be sparse.
> 
> And of course Hollywood is already rushing to make a movie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...I try to imagine what I might do if I'd been one of the guys trying to capture Osama.
> 
> Would I shoot him down in cold blood?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> But I certainly wouldn't take ANY" chances, either.
> 
> The slightest threat and I'd start shooting and would not stop until any _possible_ threat was gone.
> 
> So would that make me an assassin?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> CApturing Osama wasn't worth even one life (or even one wounding) of the lowest ranking man in uniform.
> 
> Now your question has merit, of course.
> 
> Did America really want Osama alive as prisoner?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> So let's just say that Osama's death, if not _entirely_ on purpose, was still a fortuitious outcome.
> 
> Can you imagine the shitstorm of terror that his incarceration and trial would have caused?
> 
> Would a trial have been worth that?
> 
> I rather doubt it.
Click to expand...

 
What if a live bin Laden confirmed that 9-11 was done to remove US forces from the Mexican border and was financed by Latin Americans?


----------



## rdean

And stop rewriting history.  

Last night on Fox, through a telephone call, that aide that whispered into G.W.Bush's ear a few minutes after the second plane hit the WTC, "America is under attack" and led to that infamous 6 minutes of a terror filled expression and stiff inactivity, said the US only got Bin Laden because of the framework that George Bush put into place.  

That is not true.  The US drew practically every soldier OUT of Afghanistan and went to Iraq.  Bush said, "I don't think about Bin Laden.  Truly, I'm not concerned about him".  Take the man at his word.  Don't make him out to be a liar.

Worse, on Morning Joe, Republicans said it was fortunate Obama followed Bush policy and decided to keep Guantanamo open.  Clearly an attempt to rewrite history.  Obama was going to close that prison that even our military's top advisors said was a rallying cry for our enemies, but Republicans ran a campaign of lies and deceit.  They terrorized Americans by telling them that Obama was going to let terrorists go on "city streets" and into our "backyards".  Hounding the American people with these lies, finally, public opinion was turned against Obama and he kept Gitmo open.  It's sickening when right wingers try to deny they did this.  It wasn't that long ago.

Obama campaigned that he would make getting Bin Laden a priority.  He called Afghanistan the "good" war.  He did exactly what he said he was do.  He didn't veer off into another county.  He didn't change his mind about Bin Laden.  He didn't become friendly with terrorists.  He certainly didn't follow the "Bush Policy" of "I don't think about him".

GOP, finally, you can stop saying, "Obama pals around with terrorists" and "Obama is a Muslim".  You could have stopped all along.  But I suspect you won't.  Now, why you are trying to award this great achievement to George Bush?  Someone who said he really wasn't concerned.  Unless you think he was lying and he really was concerned.

This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then Obama getting Bin Laden.  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.


----------



## Robert

Bush called the operation a momentous achievement that marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.

I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude, the former president said in a statement. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done.

Now there is Class unlike the resident who occupy s the White House currently stark when compared to the "At my direction"  quote from the idiot.


----------



## teapartysamurai

rightwinger said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hit a nerve with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -96 reputation points from Nosmo King.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Republicans tried for eight years. Politics now shows how stupid you are.
> 
> Regards,
> Nosmo King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he doesn't try to deny that Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said no?
> 
> Liberals never could take the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some lies are never put to rest
Click to expand...

 
Prove the lie.  It is a fact that Clinton refused Bin Laden three times!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe5BFWgGgeY]YouTube - Clinton refused to kill bin Laden[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qgKAsfp_lc]YouTube - Clinton Admits He Refused To Take Bin Laden[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Obama pals around with terrorists.


----------



## editec

Incidently...I agree that the death of Osama is unlikely to have much impact on the next presidental election.

What_ is_ going to matter is the state of the economy of most voters.

Right now, I have to say that Obama's bid doesn't look good.


----------



## Cuyo

California Girl said:


> Was it an assassination? No. It was justice.



Can't it be both?


----------



## Gadawg73

Feed the body to hogs.


----------



## uscitizen

Wilco said:


> Bin Laden's death will not save Obama's presidency.
> 
> -$5/gal gasoline
> -9.6% unemployment
> -national debt taking us towards implosion
> 
> Change is coming.



Actually it will be the republicans that "save" the obama presidency.


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> Obama pals around with terrorists.



Chlamydia Swirl,  I was waiting for the serpent to rear it's ugly head.


----------



## rightwinger

Wilco said:


> Bin Laden's death will not save Obama's presidency.
> 
> -$5/gal gasoline
> -9.6% unemployment
> -national debt taking us towards implosion
> 
> Change is coming.



So?

This is a great day for the US and the world as the number one symbol of terrorism has been taken down. It is a time for celebration and reflection for those who gave their lives on Sept 11. For them.......Mission Accomplished


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pals around with terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chlamydia Swirl,  I was waiting for the serpent to rear it's ugly head.
Click to expand...


Been taking lessons from your shortassed GayBiker buddy?

You're a sad little thing, rdean. 

And your Messiah pals around with terrorists.


----------



## Cuyo

bucs90 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was already a lock. There are enough fucking retards in this country to vote for him that he'll win a 2nd term.
Click to expand...




I thought you and your friends were voting against him?


----------



## rightwinger

FactCheck.org: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden?

Q: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden?
Was Bill Clinton offered bin Laden on "a silver platter"? Did he refuse? Was there cause at the time? 
A: Probably not, and it would not have mattered anyway as there was no evidence at the time that bin Laden had committed any crimes against American citizens.


----------



## editec

> _Wah wah wah! Obama killed but didn't descecrate the body of Osama!  _




You guys are mentally ill.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rdean said:


> And stop rewriting history.
> 
> Last night on Fox, through a telephone call, that aide that whispered into G.W.Bush's ear a few minutes after the second plane hit the WTC, "America is under attack" and led to that infamous 6 minutes of a terror filled expression and stiff inactivity, said the US only got Bin Laden because of the framework that George Bush put into place.
> 
> That is not true.  The US drew practically every soldier OUT of Afghanistan and went to Iraq.  Bush said, "I don't think about Bin Laden.  Truly, I'm not concerned about him".  Take the man at his word.  Don't make him out to be a liar.
> 
> Worse, on Morning Joe, Republicans said it was fortunate Obama followed Bush policy and decided to keep Guantanamo open.  Clearly an attempt to rewrite history.  Obama was going to close that prison that even our military's top advisors said was a rallying cry for our enemies, but Republicans ran a campaign of lies and deceit.  They terrorized Americans by telling them that Obama was going to let terrorists go on "city streets" and into our "backyards".  Hounding the American people with these lies, finally, public opinion was turned against Obama and he kept Gitmo open.  It's sickening when right wingers try to deny they did this.  It wasn't that long ago.
> 
> Obama campaigned that he would make getting Bin Laden a priority.  He called Afghanistan the "good" war.  He did exactly what he said he was do.  He didn't veer off into another county.  He didn't change his mind about Bin Laden.  He didn't become friendly with terrorists.  He certainly didn't follow the "Bush Policy" of "I don't think about him".
> 
> GOP, finally, you can stop saying, "Obama pals around with terrorists" and "Obama is a Muslim".  You could have stopped all along.  But I suspect you won't.  Now, why you are trying to award this great achievement to George Bush?  Someone who said he really wasn't concerned.  Unless you think he was lying and he really was concerned.
> 
> This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then Obama getting Bin Laden.  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.



Deanie...when I saw the title, I thought we bombed Bill Ayers!


----------



## Nosmo King

JBeukema said:


> Celebrate what? How is this a significant strategic victory in the ongoing conflict?


I know you're not serious.  If bin Laden had been killed on January 19, 2009, you would not have asked this question.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then *Obama getting Bin Laden.*  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.



Obama got him?......i thought it was Seal team 6?.....


----------



## The Rabbi

Sallow said:


> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.



Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.

This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and 2 for milk.
At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of trash you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but where do I err in FACT?
> 
> FACT: Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said NO!
> 
> FACT: Obama said yes to getting Bin Laden.
> 
> What even happened between those times???????
> 
> 9/11!
> 
> So now we know what it takes for a Democrat to say YES to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> And all you can do is throw four letter words!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is really no moral difference between you and bin laden.
> 
> Enjoy knowing that.
Click to expand...

 
LOL!

The liberals are so fuming at this, they can't even debate.  They can only foam at the mouth!


----------



## Robert

Antiderivative said:


> OBL was not behind 9/11.  However, most ignorant fools do not realize this.



So Obama just whacked some innocent dude then?


----------



## SFC Ollie

rdean, Americans killed Usama Bin Laden.  the rest of your rant is political BS. It is a time to celebrate not spin. I could go through your OP and rip it apart but I refuse to let partisan hacks ruin this wonderful news.


----------



## teapartysamurai

ROFL!

I am so popular with liberals right now!  They hate to hear the truth!



> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -58 reputation points from G.T..
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> here come the scumbags to seize the moment to further their hateful politics
> 
> Regards,
> G.T.
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rabbi

Poli_Sigh said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be kidding!
Click to expand...


I/m The Rabbi, not "kidding."

Look at our aims in Iraq.  They had been accomplished by the time Bush gave that speech.  But the banner specifically was for the ship, which had completed its mission and was headed home.


----------



## Harry Dresden

cawacko said:


> Wow.  Look at all these people 'fighting' or arguing over Bin Laden's death.  It should be a time of celebration.  Well actually Truthmatters said bin Laden died years ago on another board so whatever she claims now just rememeber she is on record for saying he is dead.
> 
> But you idiot partisans aside, it is time to celebrate for an evening America!  Then all you partisan idiots can go back to arguing night after night.



Why?....so we can look like those stupid Palestinians 10 years ago....


----------



## G.T.

whatever helps you start your small little day


----------



## SFC Ollie

This is a great day for freedom, The USA, and all Americans.


Please stop using this fantastic news as a political weapon. It makes all sides appear stupid.


----------



## The Rabbi

This was a culmination of 10 years of U.S. policy, begun by Pres Bush.  Speaker Boehner (lovely words) was right to thank both men.
It is a reflection on Obama's weakness that he must call attention to himself.  Next thing he'll be claiming he was carrying a gun through the operation, or personally "called the shot."
He is a little little man.  In some ways Osama was a much greater man than Obama.


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> whatever helps you start your small little day



Any minute now, she's gonna post my neg too. And no doubt, she'll call me a liberal.


----------



## Samson

The Infidel said:


> Well at least the bad guys will know we cared enough to be sure Osama was buried according to Islamic tradition
> *
> YEAH FOR THE GULLIBLE AMERICANS!*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, all I did was watch a movie, and now my entire perspective has been changed
> 
> Im confused


----------



## waltky

The American 'Paper Tiger' bites al-Qaida onna butt...

*Analysis: Al-Qaida needs 'miracle' to recover*
_2 May `11 - Terror chief's death is 'significant victory for the United States,' expert says_


> The killing of Osama bin Laden will deal a big psychological blow to al-Qaida but may have little practical impact on an increasingly decentralized group that has operated tactically without him for years.  Nearly a decade after the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks, al-Qaida has fragmented into a globally scattered network of autonomous groups in which bin Laden served as an inspirational figure from the core group's traditional Pakistan-Afghanistan base.
> 
> Counter-terrorism specialists describe a constantly mutating movement that is harder to hunt than in its turn-of-the-century heyday because it is increasingly diffuse  a multi-ethnic, regionally dispersed and online-influenced hybrid of activists.  While this network remains a threat, the core al-Qaida leadership has been weakened by years of U.S. drone strikes in Pakistan. It has not staged a successful attack in the West since London bombings that killed 52 people in 2005.
> 
> Al-Qaida has also been hurt ideologically by uprisings in the Arab world by ordinary people seeking democracy and human rights  notions anathema to bin Laden, who once said democracy was akin to idolatry as it placed man's desires above God's.  The arm of al-Qaida that now poses the biggest threat to the United States is its affiliate in Yemen, al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP), according to U.S. officials. Other al-Qaida-linked groups have grown in ambition and lethality.
> 
> "As a matter of leadership of terrorist operations, bin Laden has really not been the main story for some time," said Paul Pillar, a former senior U.S. intelligence official.  "The instigation of most operations has been at the periphery not the center  and by periphery I'm including groups like AQAP but also smaller entities as well."  It was AQAP that claimed responsibility for a thwarted Christmas Day attack aboard a U.S. airliner in 2009 and an attempt last year to blow up two U.S.-bound cargo planes with toner cartridges packed with explosives.
> 
> More Analysis: Al-Qaida needs 'miracle' to recover - World news - Death of Bin Laden - msnbc.com


----------



## MarcATL

Now that Obama has seen to it that Obama was not only found, but killed how are you going to continue that NONSENSICAL spin that the Left is soft on terror, that the Left is soft on war?

RWers have been reluctant to complain, but many still have complained about Obama's Drone War. He's been doing a LOT of damage in the ME. And its being sucessful.

Bush told America and the world that he'd go to the gates of Hell to get Osama, but he would NOT step ONE foot across the Pakistani border. LoL!!!

He really wasn't serious...it was all RW bluster. Obama, on the other hand, quietly as kept, made actually getting Osama his No. 1 priority. And look where we're at today...the SOB is dead.

Guess what...Khadaffi is next, and he knows it. He lost his son and grandchildren last night and if he doesn't snap out of it and give up, it will be his A$$. Just like Saddam.

Obama is going to get two of America's greatest adversaries in his 4 years and within a year's time and you RWers can do NOTHING about it.

LOL!!!!

Obama 2012!!!

Anyway...seriously though...how do you people plan on kuntinuing to spin your swill now?

I'm curious to know.


----------



## Old Rocks

The 'Conservatives' here are really mentally ill today. They are sick that the President has had, in the space of less than a week, two real victories. A national disaster of Katrina proportions, well handled at all levels of government, and the meteing out of justice to Bin Laden. 

No, the President did not achieve any of this just on his own. It took cooperation at all levels of government, military, and intelligiance. Yet he provided the political climate for these things to occur. And, given the comparison with the political climate and results in the prior administration, the 'Conservatives' are feeling very ill today. 

For the rest of us, it is a good day. Here, we still have hearts, bodies, and communities to mend in the aftermath of the catastrophic storms of last week. Internationally, there are still people out there that would do this nation and it's people harm. But the process of healing is going on here, and those that would do us harm now know in a very visceral way that it will not be done without great cost to themselves.


----------



## VaYank5150

editec said:


> What a BUNCH OF WHINING CRYBABIES YOU RIGHT WING CRANKS ARE.
> 
> _Wah Wah Wah!_ the POTUS didn't order that the body be mutilated and violated after we killed him.
> 
> You guys are sick.
> 
> Seriously.



In case there was EVER any question, based on their posts last night and continuing into today, for them, it is NOT what is best for our country, but what is best for their party and ideology.


----------



## VaYank5150

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.
> 
> This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and 2 for milk.
> At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.
Click to expand...


I am not a betting man by nature, but based on the weak field of GOP candidates, combined with the death of Bin Laden, I would be willing to bet that Obama has easily secured his second term.


----------



## slukasiewski

Obama 2012? 
Why would you vote for a warmongering Chickenhawk?


----------



## VaYank5150

slukasiewski said:


> Obama 2012?
> Why would you vote for a warmongering Chickenhawk?



Against the likes of "The Donald", Caribou Barbie, Tim (yawn) Pawlenty, Mitt (universal healthcare) Romney?  Do you REALLY have to ask?


----------



## slukasiewski

This kook OP actually thinks Obama is calling the shots on U.S. military operations? He actually thinks he's motivating U.S. troops? 

Psssst. Got some news for ya OP - US troops loathe this asshole Obama.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

cawacko said:


> *This Board Is Crazy Racial.*


You wouldn't understand.

It's a *White Winger* thing.

​


----------



## rightwinger

To the victims of 9-11, their families, NYPD and FDNY ...

I am glad we can finally declare "Mission Accomplished" when it comes to Mr bin laden


----------



## G.T.

SFC Ollie said:


> This is a great day for freedom, The USA, and all Americans.
> 
> 
> Please stop using this fantastic news as a political weapon. It makes all sides appear stupid.





And, for good measure,  for George H.W. also. His heart was in this, and he made that very clear. He cared and was not by ANY means sitting on his hands.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Osama bin Ladin has been shot in the head in a wealthy area of a Muslim city, Islamabad, Pakistan, we shagged Osama's body out of the area and threw it into the sea.
2. We found this dirt bag and shot him dead!
3. Of course he was living right under foot of a Muslim dictator in Pakistan, and they knew where he was all the time.
4. His dead body will end up in some crabs belly, and will be shit out on the ocean floor, for the worms to eat.
5. Its been said, OBL stood behind a women when confronted, our men shot through her to kill him, so OBL took another life as his was taken out, there goes your hero Sunni man.
6. I know you must be devastated.
5. LINK:Osama bin Laden: it took years to find him but just minutes to kill him | World news | guardian.co.uk



"The trail that led the CIA to Osama bin Laden began with his most trusted courier. It had taken the CIA years to discover first his name and then the home where he was hiding the al-Qaida leader. But it took only 40 minutes on Sunday for US special forces to kill both the courier and Bin Laden.

Contrary to repeated speculation over the past decade that Bin Laden was living in one of the remote tribal areas of Pakistan or even across the border in Afghanistan, the al-Qaida leader was found in an affluent suburb of Pakistan's capital, Islamabad.

Senior US administration officials, briefing journalists in a late-night teleconference, said that after 9/11 the CIA chased various leads about Bin Laden's inner circle, in particular his couriers. One of these couriers came in for special attention, mentioned by detainees at Guantánamo Bay by his nom de guerre. He was said to be a protege of Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, the 9/11 mastermind, and one of the few couriers Bin Laden trusted.

Officials said they were initially unable to identify him but finally did so four years ago. They did not disclose his name to reporters on Sunday.

Two years ago, the CIA found the rough location where the courier and his brother lived in Pakistan, and on August last year they narrowed it down to a compound in Abbottabad, an affluent area about 35 miles north of Islamabad that had been founded as a British garrison town in the 1840s and named after its first deputy commissioner, Major James Abbott.

They realised immediately this was no normal residence. The walls of the 3,000 sq ft compound were 12-18ft high, topped with barbed wire. There were two security gates, and access to the compound was severely restricted. The main part of the residence was three storeys high but had few windows, and a third-floor terrace was shielded by a privacy wall. Built around five years ago, it was valued at about $1m but had no phone or internet connection."




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Dr.Drock

Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.


----------



## Hot Wire

Robert said:


> Bush called the operation a &#8220;momentous achievement&#8221; that &#8220;marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude,&#8221; the former president said in a statement. &#8220;The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done.&#8221;
> 
> Now there is Class unlike the resident who occupy s the White House currently stark when compared to the "At my direction"  quote from the idiot.



Yes,The CIA and the Navy Seals did the job.All hussein obama had to do was say YES to the plan.But the fascist pig obama wants most of the credit.Remember he is in election
campagin mode now.obama cares more about being reelected than this nation.His lust for power is great.


----------



## waltky

The Donald gonna have a hard time toppin' this one...

*First Read: Bin Laden's death may be a political game changer*
_A political game-changer?_


> If you follow American politics, you know it can change in a blink of an eye.  In the last few weeks, as gasoline prices have continued to climb in the United States, President Obama has seen his poll numbers decline, suggesting a potential vulnerability in 2012.
> 
> But the news that Osama bin Laden has been killed -- on Obama's watch -- is most definitely a political game-changer and appears destined to impact the contours of the 2012 presidential race, as well as the emerging Republican field. Of course, the size of the impact is yet unknown and will be played out in the months ahead, especially with U.S. unemployment near 9%. The 2012 general election, after all, is more than 550 days away.
> 
> As NBC's Chuck Todd also mentioned, it could have an impact on the U.S. involvement in Afghanistan-Pakistan. Does it make the U.S. re-evaluate the mission there? Does it affect the troop draw-down that's scheduled to begin this summer?
> 
> Source


----------



## Old Rocks

slukasiewski said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, are correct! The ship's mission was indeed accomplished. The sign had nothing to do with George W. Bush.
Click to expand...


Other than the fact it was brought out to be put up by the Bush team. And how many of our sons and daughters did we lose in Iraq after that sign was put up?


----------



## VaYank5150

Dr.Drock said:


> Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.



Finally....."MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"!!!!


----------



## MarcATL

RWers don't even know the definition of a "Chicken Hawk"

LOL!!!

The Republicans are toast I say...TOAST!!!


lol


----------



## bodecea

California Girl said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way we get to see the RW Obama haters trying to find something ~ _ANYTHING!!_ ~ to bitch about to offset this otherwise good news.
> 
> I mean_ come on_, boys.
> 
> You know GD well if this had happened_ exactly as it happened on Obama's watch_, only on some GOP POTUS's watch, you'd be shitting bricks of joy over it and touting how tough your guys are on terrorism
> 
> Youse Obama hating guys are as transparent as panes of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the rabid droolers on the left would be dismissing it as insignificant. Your lack of perspective about the behavior of the left is noted.... and laughed at.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?   This is absolutely WONDERFUL news!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

"Begun, the Clone War has.".


----------



## Old Rocks

The Rabbi said:


> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be kidding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I/m The Rabbi, not "kidding."
> 
> Look at our aims in Iraq.  They had been accomplished by the time Bush gave that speech.  But the banner specifically was for the ship, which had completed its mission and was headed home.
Click to expand...


The banner was for Bush to strut around in front of in his codpiece and flying outfit. A very Mussolini moment.


----------



## bodecea

Harry Dresden said:


> cawacko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Look at all these people 'fighting' or arguing over Bin Laden's death.  It should be a time of celebration.  Well actually Truthmatters said bin Laden died years ago on another board so whatever she claims now just rememeber she is on record for saying he is dead.
> 
> But you idiot partisans aside, it is time to celebrate for an evening America!  Then all you partisan idiots can go back to arguing night after night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?....so we can look like those stupid Palestinians 10 years ago....
Click to expand...


You know...I thought of that while seeing the demonstrations of joy last nite...and you know what?   I don't give a rat's ass about the comparison.   Rock on!  fellow Americans!  Rock On!


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Now that Obama has seen to it that Obama was not only found, but killed how are you going to continue that NONSENSICAL spin that the Left is soft on terror, that the Left is soft on war?
> 
> RWers have been reluctant to complain, but many still have complained about Obama's Drone War. He's been doing a LOT of damage in the ME. And its being sucessful.
> 
> Bush told America and the world that he'd go to the gates of Hell to get Osama, but he would step ONE foot across the Pakistani border. LoL!!!
> 
> He really wasn't serious...it was all RW bluster. Obama, on the other hand, quietly as kept, made actually getting Osama his No. 1 priority. And look where we're at today...the SOB is dead.
> 
> Guess what...Khadaffi is next, and he knows it. He lost his son and grandchildren last night and if he doesn't snap out of it and give up, it will be his A$$. Just like Saddam.
> 
> Obama is going to get two of America's greatest adversaries in his 4 years and within a year's time and you RWers can do NOTHING about it.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Obama 2012!!!
> 
> Anyway...seriously though...how do you people plan on kuntinuing to spin your swill now?
> 
> I'm curious to know.



Wait.

What?

I thought the left didn't approve of assassinating world leaders for political gain?

Oh and.... unless Obama did a zip, put his own boots (does he even own a pair of boots?) on the ground in Pakistan, and shot Osama,  then he didn't do anything more than say 'go'. Now, you might think saying 'go' is a real big deal... I reserve praise for those that actually got Osama.

Now, fuck off back to the HuffPuff so they can remind you what the left is supposed to stand for..... which is nothing.


----------



## Dr.Drock

Republicans should be celebrating the fact that we have another warmongering, bloodythirsty, Bush III in office.

The same way you democrats celebrate it.


----------



## California Girl

Not sorry 'bout this:

1. Did we really need yet another 'Osama's dead' thread?

2. Fuck off, idiot. 

Lady Girl of California


----------



## VaYank5150

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Obama has seen to it that Obama was not only found, but killed how are you going to continue that NONSENSICAL spin that the Left is soft on terror, that the Left is soft on war?
> 
> RWers have been reluctant to complain, but many still have complained about Obama's Drone War. He's been doing a LOT of damage in the ME. And its being sucessful.
> 
> Bush told America and the world that he'd go to the gates of Hell to get Osama, but he would step ONE foot across the Pakistani border. LoL!!!
> 
> He really wasn't serious...it was all RW bluster. Obama, on the other hand, quietly as kept, made actually getting Osama his No. 1 priority. And look where we're at today...the SOB is dead.
> 
> Guess what...Khadaffi is next, and he knows it. He lost his son and grandchildren last night and if he doesn't snap out of it and give up, it will be his A$$. Just like Saddam.
> 
> Obama is going to get two of America's greatest adversaries in his 4 years and within a year's time and you RWers can do NOTHING about it.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Obama 2012!!!
> 
> Anyway...seriously though...how do you people plan on kuntinuing to spin your swill now?
> 
> I'm curious to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.
> 
> What?
> 
> I thought the left didn't approve of assassinating world leaders for political gain?
> 
> Oh and.... unless Obama did a zip, put his own boots (does he even own a pair of boots?) on the ground in Pakistan, and shot Osama,  then he didn't do anything more than say 'go'. Now, you might think saying 'go' is a real big deal... I reserve praise for those that actually got Osama.
> 
> Now, fuck off back to the HuffPuff so they can remind you what the left is supposed to stand for..... which is nothing.
Click to expand...


This is a BAD day for Cali-G and the rest of the right wing craizes....


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Obama has seen to it that Obama was not only found, but killed how are you going to continue that NONSENSICAL spin that the Left is soft on terror, that the Left is soft on war?
> 
> RWers have been reluctant to complain, but many still have complained about Obama's Drone War. He's been doing a LOT of damage in the ME. And its being sucessful.
> 
> Bush told America and the world that he'd go to the gates of Hell to get Osama, but he would step ONE foot across the Pakistani border. LoL!!!
> 
> He really wasn't serious...it was all RW bluster. Obama, on the other hand, quietly as kept, made actually getting Osama his No. 1 priority. And look where we're at today...the SOB is dead.
> 
> Guess what...Khadaffi is next, and he knows it. He lost his son and grandchildren last night and if he doesn't snap out of it and give up, it will be his A$$. Just like Saddam.
> 
> Obama is going to get two of America's greatest adversaries in his 4 years and within a year's time and you RWers can do NOTHING about it.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Obama 2012!!!
> 
> Anyway...seriously though...how do you people plan on kuntinuing to spin your swill now?
> 
> I'm curious to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.
> 
> What?
> 
> I thought the left didn't approve of assassinating world leaders for political gain?
> 
> Oh and.... unless Obama did a zip, put his own boots (does he even own a pair of boots?) on the ground in Pakistan, and shot Osama,  then he didn't do anything more than say 'go'. Now, you might think saying 'go' is a real big deal... I reserve praise for those that actually got Osama.
> 
> Now, fuck off back to the HuffPuff so they can remind you what the left is supposed to stand for..... which is nothing.
Click to expand...


There, there now CG. There, there. You'll be OK.


----------



## Mr Natural

Where's the body?

Has anyone seen the body?

We want to see the body.  And not just the head either, but the whole body bullet holes and all.


----------



## Old Rocks

Has anyone noticed how apoplectic the wingnuts are today? Finally, justice is served on Bin Laden, and they are in a frenzy to state the President had nothing to do with it. Bubba, who the hell gave the order to do the mission?

Well, this mission, the bringing of justice to Bin Laden, was accomplished. And done on President Obama's watch.


----------



## editec

bodecea said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cawacko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Look at all these people 'fighting' or arguing over Bin Laden's death. It should be a time of celebration. Well actually Truthmatters said bin Laden died years ago on another board so whatever she claims now just rememeber she is on record for saying he is dead.
> 
> But you idiot partisans aside, it is time to celebrate for an evening America! Then all you partisan idiots can go back to arguing night after night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?....so we can look like those stupid Palestinians 10 years ago....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...I thought of that while seeing the demonstrations of joy last nite...and you know what? I don't give a rat's ass about the comparison. Rock on! fellow Americans! Rock On!
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, me neither, Buc.\

Let them have their fun.

What this celebration really shows us is that people really aren't so dissimilar.

Let's face it, it's kinda tacky to celebrate such events.

But some people are just like that.  

Some of those people were (as one example) Palestinians celebrating the death on 911, and some of them are New Yorkers celebrating the death of their enemy Osama.

People are going to cheer for what they perceieve as scores for their team, and that's just the way it is.

No big deal.


----------



## signelect

I am good with it, now we wait for the new leader.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Obama has seen to it that Obama was not only found, but killed how are you going to continue that NONSENSICAL spin that the Left is soft on terror, that the Left is soft on war?
> 
> RWers have been reluctant to complain, but many still have complained about Obama's Drone War. He's been doing a LOT of damage in the ME. And its being sucessful.
> 
> Bush told America and the world that he'd go to the gates of Hell to get Osama, but he would step ONE foot across the Pakistani border. LoL!!!
> 
> He really wasn't serious...it was all RW bluster. Obama, on the other hand, quietly as kept, made actually getting Osama his No. 1 priority. And look where we're at today...the SOB is dead.
> 
> Guess what...Khadaffi is next, and he knows it. He lost his son and grandchildren last night and if he doesn't snap out of it and give up, it will be his A$$. Just like Saddam.
> 
> Obama is going to get two of America's greatest adversaries in his 4 years and within a year's time and you RWers can do NOTHING about it.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Obama 2012!!!
> 
> Anyway...seriously though...how do you people plan on kuntinuing to spin your swill now?
> 
> I'm curious to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.
> 
> What?
> 
> I thought the left didn't approve of assassinating world leaders for political gain?
> 
> Oh and.... unless Obama did a zip, put his own boots (does he even own a pair of boots?) on the ground in Pakistan, and shot Osama,  then he didn't do anything more than say 'go'. Now, you might think saying 'go' is a real big deal... I reserve praise for those that actually got Osama.
> 
> Now, fuck off back to the HuffPuff so they can remind you what the left is supposed to stand for..... which is nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, there now CG. There, there. You'll be OK.
Click to expand...


Stupid boy.

You're a disgusting little crust on Obama's ass.


----------



## Zoom-boing

bucs90 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they bury him at sea?  Why not have a trial against humanity or bury him here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's exact words: "In accordance to Islamic Law, he was buried within 24 hours" and the choice of burial was at sea.
> 
> Despite separation of church and state, we referred to Islamic Law to determine what to do. I'm following Obama's lead, and referring to Islamic Law to see how I should feel about this.
Click to expand...




> WASHINGTON, D.C. - May 2, 2011 -- ABC News' John Karl first reported that U.S. officials planned to bury terrorist Osama bin Laden's body at sea, to avoid it becoming a shrine for terrorists.
> 
> Jake Tapper quotes a senior administration official as saying: "We are ensuring it (bin Laden's body) is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition. It's something we take seriously and therefore it's being handled in an appropriate manner.?"
> 
> Under Islamic tradition, ABC's Zunaira Zaki reports, the body would be washed by Muslim men and buried as soon as possible. That is usually by the next prayer (Muslims pray five times a day), although there may be delays under certain circumstances for situations requiring autopsies or other tests. The body is usually buried in a simple white sheet -- whether buried in the ground, or at sea.
> 
> Just before 3:45 a.m Monday, the Associated Press reported that bin Laden was already buried at sea, but the official who spoke with the AP on condition of anonymity did not say where the burial had occurred.



Osama bin Laden already buried at sea | 6abc.com


----------



## editec

bucs90 said:


> Not suprising at all. We've probably been sitting on this story for a few days, waiting for the right time.


 
Yup, that's my suspicion, too.

And that IS sort of creepy if its true, too.





> OH.......did anyone also notice the delay in the speech? Was supposed to start at 1030. Started about an hour after that. Anyone know what else was going on? Trumps show "The Apprentice" was running during that time, obviously interrupted. A sophomoric move if you ask me.


 
If that was why it happened, I _totally_ agree.


----------



## ogibillm

yeah. fuck clinton for not having a crystal ball.


----------



## bodecea

grunt11b said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
Click to expand...


Sure....


----------



## slukasiewski

MarcATL said:


> RWers don't even know the definition of a "Chicken Hawk"
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> The Republicans are toast I say...TOAST!!!
> 
> 
> lol



I fully understand the term "Chickenhawk" boy. 

It's people who have never served in the military - like you and Obama - and applaud war.


----------



## FuelRod

I believe most of it. 
I have a very uneasy feeling that his remains were treated with Muslism/Islam burial traditions.


----------



## editec

Old Rocks said:


> Has anyone noticed how apoplectic the wingnuts are today? Finally, justice is served on Bin Laden, and they are in a frenzy to state the President had nothing to do with it. Bubba, who the hell gave the order to do the mission?
> 
> Well, this mission, the bringing of justice to Bin Laden, was accomplished. And done on President Obama's watch.


 
Well what would we expect from these folks?  They hate Obama more than they love their nation.

They have taken it upon themselves to find fault with anything about Obama that they can think up however goofy their complaints are.

The term for their silly behavior is that they are _GRASPING AT STRAWS._


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

*Osama is still alive and well.* 

I've heard it on good authority (sorry can't release my sources) from my interweb contacts in "The Company" and DHS.  The raid and subsequent reporting of his death is FAKE.  The DNA tests are FAKE.  The pictures are FAKE.  All generated by Democrats for political purposes.

The true story is that Osama cut a bargain, and is currently being housed in the Embassy in Kenya.  For the next year or so, trusted plastic surgeons will be shuttled to Kenya to give him a total make-over.

1.  His legs and arms will be shortened.

2.  He will undergo a skin bleaching process.

3.  Massive plastic surgery to give his face a totally different look.

4.  Fingerprints will me meticulously re-sculpted.

5.  Even removal of all individual hair follicles and replacement with a different hair type in a different pattern.

6.  "The Company" will also do a documentation forensic purge and replacement giving Bin Landen a new life with complete history from cradle to present.

7.  Expert Speech Pathologist's will work on an ongoing basis to totally remove any trace of a Middle Eastern accent and replace it with one that will divert attention.​

Once this is complete Osama will be placed as a mole in the Hawaiian Department of Health | Birth Records division as an inside operative to keep taps on past operations for years to come.



>>>>


----------



## MarcATL

The Rabbi said:


> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.



OK, let's say you're right, which we all know is not the case because you're a GD pathological liar of the highest order, but...let's go with your claptrap.

It was POLITICALLY STUPID for Bush to stage such a kabooki show...regardless of it being related to a private mission of the ship. Bush really was a BUFFOON of magnanimosity proportions...and yet dumb, partisan RWers like you kuntinue to support him.

You really are a lying POS! Stupid CON$.


LoL!


----------



## WorldWatcher

>








In case your wondering, once the process is complete.  This is what they plan on Osama Bin Laden to look like.



>>>>


----------



## rightwinger

I really don't care today

Whoever wants credit can have it. It is a great day for America and the world and a major blow against terorism. I have waited for this news for almost ten years and hope it brings some solace to the 9-11 families, FDNY and NYPD

We should all be together today celebrating the demise of a hated terrorist. Save the partisan hackery for later


----------



## CoolBreeze

Now the left and BO think that this enhanses BO's chances for a second term.  Think again lefties President Sitnky is going down big time.


----------



## Dr.Drock

CoolBreeze said:


> Now the left and BO think that this enhanses BO's chances for a second term.  Think again lefties President Sitnky is going down big time.



I didn't and won't vote for Obama and am not a lefty and I think Obama wins easily.

Before this I thought he'd win fairly easily, not as easily as 2008 but somewhat easily.  Now that Osama is dead I think Obama will win as easily as he did in 2008.


----------



## konradv

Mr Clean said:


> Where's the body?
> 
> Has anyone seen the body?
> 
> We want to see the body.  And not just the head either, but the whole body bullet holes and all.



I don't you're going to, except for pictures.  I heard he already had a Muslim funeral and was buried at sea, so that there wouldn't be any shrine for anyone to rally around.  I'm sure there's plenty of evidence that it's him, we're just not going to get to see the body on tour as a means of proof.


----------



## VaYank5150

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.
> 
> What?
> 
> I thought the left didn't approve of assassinating world leaders for political gain?
> 
> Oh and.... unless Obama did a zip, put his own boots (does he even own a pair of boots?) on the ground in Pakistan, and shot Osama,  then he didn't do anything more than say 'go'. Now, you might think saying 'go' is a real big deal... I reserve praise for those that actually got Osama.
> 
> Now, fuck off back to the HuffPuff so they can remind you what the left is supposed to stand for..... which is nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, there now CG. There, there. You'll be OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid boy.
> 
> You're a disgusting little crust on Obama's ass.
Click to expand...


Says the woman sucking Caribou Barbie's dick.....


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> Stupid boy.
> 
> You're a disgusting little crust on Obama's ass.





slukasiewski said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> RWers don't even know the definition of a "Chicken Hawk"
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> The Republicans are toast I say...TOAST!!!
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand the term "Chickenhawk" boy.
> 
> It's people who have never served in the military - like you and Obama - and applaud war.
Click to expand...



*Singing, "Oh Mary don't you weep! Tell Martha not to mourn."*


----------



## California Girl

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> *Osama is still alive and well.*
> 
> I've heard it on good authority (sorry can't release my sources) from my interweb contacts in "The Company" and DHS.  The raid and subsequent reporting of his death is FAKE.  The DNA tests are FAKE.  The pictures are FAKE.  All generated by Democrats for political purposes.
> 
> The true story is that Osama cut a bargain, and is currently being housed in the Embassy in Kenya.  For the next year or so, trusted plastic surgeons will be shuttled to Kenya to give him a total make-over.
> 
> 1.  His legs and arms will be shortened.
> 
> 2.  He will undergo a skin bleaching process.
> 
> 3.  Massive plastic surgery to give his face a totally different look.
> 
> 4.  Fingerprints will me meticulously re-sculpted.
> 
> 5.  Even removal of all individual hair follicles and replacement with a different hair type in a different pattern.
> 
> 6.  "The Company" will also do a documentation forensic purge and replacement giving Bin Landen a new life with complete history from cradle to present.
> 
> 7.  Expert Speech Pathologist's will work on an ongoing basis to totally remove any trace of a Middle Eastern accent and replace it with one that will divert attention.​
> 
> Once this is complete Osama will be placed as a mole in the Hawaiian Department of Health | Birth Records division as an inside operative to keep taps on past operations for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>



I've heard from my sources that it is true. Osama is dead.


----------



## froggy

Tweet Library - damon / osamaraidlivetweets 

Osamas raid live tweet.


----------



## konradv

FuelRod said:


> I believe most of it.
> I have a very uneasy feeling that his remains were treated with Muslism/Islam burial traditions.



Why would that make you uneasy?  To not have given him a Muslim service would again "prove" we were out to get Islam, when the truth is we were just out to get a terrorist.


----------



## bodecea

Hot Wire said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush called the operation a momentous achievement that marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.
> 
> I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude, the former president said in a statement. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done.
> 
> Now there is Class unlike the resident who occupy s the White House currently stark when compared to the "At my direction"  quote from the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,The CIA and the Navy Seals did the job.All hussein obama had to do was say YES to the plan.But the fascist pig obama wants most of the credit.Remember he is in election
> campagin mode now.obama cares more about being reelected than this nation.His lust for power is great.
Click to expand...


How sad to be such a petty little you.


----------



## boedicca

I believe that the Navy Seals succeeded at their mission and that Osama bin Laden is indeed dead.

Good.


----------



## Old Rocks

In the space of a week, we had a catastrophic natural disaster, well handled and responded to, and the taking down of the symbol of international terrorism. The contrast to how both were handled in this administration, and what was done in the last administration cannot be avoided. 

If there are no major policy blunders, and the present glacial recovery continues, I believe that President Obama will be a two term President. And so do most of the 'Conservatives' on this board, that is the why of the spewing of bile over the justice served on Bin Laden.


----------



## boedicca

konradv said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most of it.
> I have a very uneasy feeling that his remains were treated with Muslism/Islam burial traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that make you uneasy?  To not have given him a Muslim service would again "prove" we were out to get Islam, when the truth is we were just out to get a terrorist.
Click to expand...



Burying his body at sea was exactly the right thing to do.  Why provide a relic to create a martyr's tomb?


----------



## FuelRod

Islam sucks.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Imagine if 'shoot first, ask questions later' was the route we took.



> In September 2010, the CIA presented Obama with a set of assessments that indicated bin Laden could be hiding in a compound in northwest Pakistan. Starting in mid-March, the president convened at least nine National Security Council meetings to discuss the intelligence suggesting bin Laden may be hiding out virtually in plain sight.
> 
> The CIA developed their theory through leads from individuals in bin Ladens inner circle and other captured fighters following Sept. 11. Intelligence officials were repeatedly told about one courier working for bin Laden, as someone that Americas Most Wanted Man deeply trusted.
> 
> The detainees provided U.S. officials the couriers nickname, and identified him as protégé of Khalid Sheikh Mohammed and a trusted assistant of Abu Faraj al Libbi, once al-Qaidas third highest ranking official. (He was captured in 2005).
> 
> Piece all that together. KSM was captured in Pakistan in 2003. Al Libbi was captured in 2005. Both, and many other captured al Qaeda terrorists, have been held at Gitmo for years, where they have been interrogated, queried, quizzed and waterboarded. And the information they all have dribbled out has been patiently pieced together over years, finally giving US intel a name and an operational picture that was actionable. If we had simply killed them with drone aircraft, or made the decision early on not to find out what they knew, the raid to get Osama bin Laden would never have happened.



The PJ Tatler » Did Gitmo terrorists provide the crucial leads to bin Laden?


----------



## Shogun

Stephanie said:


> The "peace prize" Obama has turned into a regular killing machine.




Don't act as if this news isn't making your pussy wet...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.


----------



## High_Gravity

Excellent news.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

OK dead or alive?
Wating for the next guy to take his place


----------



## California Girl

VaYank5150 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, there now CG. There, there. You'll be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid boy.
> 
> You're a disgusting little crust on Obama's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the woman sucking Caribou Barbie's dick.....
Click to expand...


See, this is why I call you a thick bitch. If you can provide just one post from me actually supporting Palin, you might have a point. But you can't.... because I treat Palin with the same contempt I treat your Messiah. A pair of fools for bigger fools to follow. 

Twit.


----------



## zzzz

I think the result is better than having him alive because as a prisoner he would be the focus for a long time of terrorist activities to try to free him. Just saw on the news where they are saying they were under orders to shoot on sight so it looks like an assassination. 

The reason for the question is that threshold now has been crossed. In the past we used missiles but up close and personal using a rifle is a different matter. Yes its all semantics but still... So does this open up the book on assassination? Can we send in special forces and assassinate Khadafi? How about the Korean leader?  It opens up a whole area.

Of course when you open these doors, they swing both ways. That is always the problem. But here it was necessary to get boots on the ground so that they could verify the kill. We did not want to claim his death and he pops up later. 

And finally I have to say to the military "Good job!!!"


----------



## Sallow

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case your wondering, once the process is complete.  This is what they plan on Osama Bin Laden to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>



I've met that guy.


----------



## Shogun

You can tell, by reading Stephanie's posts, that the death of OBL during a Democratic presidency REALLY chafes.


----------



## California Girl

EIT directly led to this event. Which kind of blows the idiot's theory that no decent intel comes from EIT. 

Thank God for Waterboarding.


----------



## boedicca

Good riddance.

Now let's finish off the rest of them.


----------



## MarcATL

- The economy will improve.
- Gas will drop by the time people enter the ballot boxes.
- There is no Republican or other strong enough to unseat Obama.
- At least 1 or 2 wars will have been over.


This thread is pointless....just another RWer clutching at straws trying to diminish, if not outright bash, President Obama for doing something good.

Go home folks...there's nothing to see here.


----------



## rightwinger

You know what Conservatives?

You are not going to ruin my day.......put whatever political spin on this you want. This is a day that should bring the country together

I have been waiting for this day for almost ten years, and like most of the world, I celebrate the demise of the most hated terrorist in the world

I give credit to each and every person that was involved and hope this brings solace to the 9-11 families, FDNY and NYPD


----------



## del

teapartysamurai said:


> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . .  . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.



you're a real piece of work


----------



## The Rabbi

del said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . .  . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of work
Click to expand...


Which piece of information was incorrect?


----------



## Hot Wire

VaYank5150 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....."MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"!!!!
Click to expand...



Your fascist punk boy hussein obama gets NO credit in my book.


----------



## High_Gravity

I give Obama credit for violating Pakistani soveriengty and just giving the go ahead to get this bastard, I think the problem has always been going into Pakistan to get him and stepping on their toes.


----------



## slukasiewski

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid boy.
> 
> You're a disgusting little crust on Obama's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> RWers don't even know the definition of a "Chicken Hawk"
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> The Republicans are toast I say...TOAST!!!
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully understand the term "Chickenhawk" boy.
> 
> It's people who have never served in the military - like you and Obama - and applaud war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Singing, "Oh Mary don't you weep! Tell Martha not to mourn."*
Click to expand...


What in the hell are you blabbering about...


----------



## boedicca

Indeed.  It makes far more sense to treat them as Enemies with whom we are at WAR than like garden variety criminals.


----------



## VaYank5150

Hot Wire said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....."MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your fascist punk boy hussein obama gets NO credit in my book.
Click to expand...


And I, or the rest of the United States of America should give a shit about you and your book, why?


----------



## Sallow

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.
> 
> This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and 2 for milk.
> At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rabbi

VaYank5150 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.
> 
> This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and 2 for milk.
> At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a betting man by nature, but based on the weak field of GOP candidates, combined with the death of Bin Laden, I would be willing to bet that Obama has easily secured his second term.
Click to expand...


Well. We'll see.  At this point George HW Bush looked unbeatable too.
And I'll be right there to remind you of your failure when Obama loses amidst 9+% unemployment and double digit inflation rates.


----------



## MarcATL

slukasiewski said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid boy.
> 
> You're a disgusting little crust on Obama's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand the term "Chickenhawk" boy.
> 
> It's people who have never served in the military - like you and Obama - and applaud war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Singing, "Oh Mary don't you weep! Tell Martha not to mourn."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell are you blabbering about...
Click to expand...


You too...?!?!?


----------



## G.T.

Rabbi, the point is over your head. The point is not whether or not Clinton had a shot at Bin Laden as being "correct information," the point is that it's useless and SMALL-minded shit to bring up, on a Victorious and Happy day like today.


----------



## The Rabbi

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's say you're right, which we all know is not the case because you're a GD pathological liar of the highest order, but...let's go with your claptrap.
> 
> It was POLITICALLY STUPID for Bush to stage such a kabooki show...regardless of it being related to a private mission of the ship. Bush really was a BUFFOON of magnanimosity proportions...and yet dumb, partisan RWers like you kuntinue to support him.
> 
> You really are a lying POS! Stupid CON$.
> 
> 
> LoL!
Click to expand...


So you first you  admit I am telling the truth.  Then you call me a liar.

You are in fact among the most clueless idiotic posters here with nothing to contribute but vileness.


----------



## Hot Wire

konradv said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most of it.
> I have a very uneasy feeling that his remains were treated with Muslism/Islam burial traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that make you uneasy?  To not have given him a Muslim service would again "prove" we were out to get Islam, when the truth is we were just out to get a terrorist.
Click to expand...


Its because of the murderous insane deathcult of islam we were attacked.I give islam and muslims ZERO respect.


----------



## California Girl

Cuyo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it an assassination? No. It was justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't it be both?
Click to expand...


It wasn't an assassination.


----------



## The Rabbi

G.T. said:


> Rabbi, the point is over your head. The point is not whether or not Clinton had a shot at Bin Laden as being "correct information," the point is that it's useless and SMALL-minded shit to bring up, on a Victorious and Happy day like today.



Useless and small minded?  Like Obama taking credit for 10 years of US policy that he opposed?


----------



## VaYank5150

The Rabbi said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.
> 
> This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and 2 for milk.
> At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a betting man by nature, but based on the weak field of GOP candidates, combined with the death of Bin Laden, I would be willing to bet that Obama has easily secured his second term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. We'll see.  At this point George HW Bush looked unbeatable too.
> And I'll be right there to remind you of your failure when Obama loses amidst 9+% unemployment and double digit inflation rates.
Click to expand...


Hey, how is that whole "Barack HUSSEIN Obama is a terrorist sympathizer" meme working for you and your conservative pals right about now?


----------



## G.T.

Yea, Rabbi, like that. You're on that same level.


----------



## MarcATL

The Rabbi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's say you're right, which we all know is not the case because you're a GD pathological liar of the highest order, but...let's go with your claptrap.
> 
> It was POLITICALLY STUPID for Bush to stage such a kabooki show...regardless of it being related to a private mission of the ship. Bush really was a BUFFOON of magnanimosity proportions...and yet dumb, partisan RWers like you kuntinue to support him.
> 
> You really are a lying POS! Stupid CON$.
> 
> 
> LoL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you first you  admit I am telling the truth.  Then you call me a liar.*
> 
> You are in fact among the most clueless idiotic posters here with nothing to contribute but vileness.
Click to expand...

Learn how to read you effing Palooka!!!


LoL


----------



## konradv

Hot Wire said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most of it.
> I have a very uneasy feeling that his remains were treated with Muslism/Islam burial traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that make you uneasy?  To not have given him a Muslim service would again "prove" we were out to get Islam, when the truth is we were just out to get a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its because of the murderous insane deathcult of islam we were attacked.I give islam and muslims ZERO respect.
Click to expand...


Don't care what you think.  Stirring the pot at this time just proves you're a mental case.


----------



## The Rabbi

VaYank5150 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a betting man by nature, but based on the weak field of GOP candidates, combined with the death of Bin Laden, I would be willing to bet that Obama has easily secured his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. We'll see.  At this point George HW Bush looked unbeatable too.
> And I'll be right there to remind you of your failure when Obama loses amidst 9+% unemployment and double digit inflation rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, how is that whole "Barack HUSSEIN Obama is a terrorist sympathizer" meme working for you and your conservative pals right about now?
Click to expand...


I dunno.  How is that "The U.S has been guilty of arrogance in invading others" and a Nobel Peace prize working for you?  I wonder if the Nobel Committee is having second thoughts.


----------



## blastoff

Have heard conflicting reports.  It was a shot to kill mission, but then another says he refused to surrender and died in the ensuing gun battle.  Either way, he's now enjoying the services of those 72 smelly virgins who are only slightly better looking than the goats he previously used for amorous purposes.


----------



## Sallow

VaYank5150 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a BUNCH OF WHINING CRYBABIES YOU RIGHT WING CRANKS ARE.
> 
> _Wah Wah Wah!_ the POTUS didn't order that the body be mutilated and violated after we killed him.
> 
> You guys are sick.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case there was EVER any question, based on their posts last night and continuing into today, for them, it is NOT what is best for our country, but what is best for their party and ideology.
Click to expand...


This is conservatism folks. At the American revolution, they were cozying up to the King, during the Civil War they wanted to break up America in order to own slaves, during WWII they were doing business with the Nazis and they plunged this country into a "fake" war to settle grudge over an assassination attempt and to secure that Country's oil. And now they are defending dictators and terrorists.

Gosh...guys..give it a rest.


----------



## Hot Wire

VaYank5150 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....."MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fascist punk boy hussein obama gets NO credit in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I, or the rest of the United States of America should give a shit about you and your book, why?
Click to expand...


lol,You speak for the rest of the USA ?liberal scum like you can twist on it!
Iam PROUD to HATE obama!!!!!!!!!!!!Fucking  fascist traitor that he is.


----------



## skookerasbil

MarcATL said:


> Now that Obama has seen to it that Obama was not only found, but killed how are you going to continue that NONSENSICAL spin that the Left is soft on terror, that the Left is soft on war?
> 
> RWers have been reluctant to complain, but many still have complained about Obama's Drone War. He's been doing a LOT of damage in the ME. And its being sucessful.
> 
> Bush told America and the world that he'd go to the gates of Hell to get Osama, but he would NOT step ONE foot across the Pakistani border. LoL!!!
> 
> He really wasn't serious...it was all RW bluster. Obama, on the other hand, quietly as kept, made actually getting Osama his No. 1 priority. And look where we're at today...the SOB is dead.
> 
> Guess what...Khadaffi is next, and he knows it. He lost his son and grandchildren last night and if he doesn't snap out of it and give up, it will be his A$$. Just like Saddam.
> 
> Obama is going to get two of America's greatest adversaries in his 4 years and within a year's time and you RWers can do NOTHING about it.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Obama 2012!!!
> 
> Anyway...seriously though...how do you people plan on kuntinuing to spin your swill now?
> 
> I'm curious to know.







meh.................

This sounds like the football team that is down 64 -0, intercepts a pass, runs it into the endzone and makes the score 64-7 and a massive celebration ensues by the team down by 40 touchdowns!!!

Today is a big big win for Obama and I have to say................gotta give him credit where it is due. Last night..........even I was cheering our president. It was the first time he gave a speech and seemed like a leader to me because he threw out the typical limpwristed apologetic tone.

But heres the poop.............presidents always are hero's in the short term when shit like this happens. And they should be. But what is he going to do? Put OBL's face on the 2012 campaign slogan? Just like the Bush popularity faded ( he was at 85% post 9/11) so will this..............

you can write it down.................

The economy always decides elections..............


----------



## konradv

Hot Wire said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....."MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your fascist punk boy hussein obama gets NO credit in my book.
Click to expand...


Why not?  If we'd listened to people like you, we'd have cut-n-run from AfPak long ago.  Way to stay the course, Mr. President.


----------



## boedicca

Agreed.  It was not an assassination.   Bin Laden declared war on the U.S. and led the campaign to kill thousands of Americans.     We finally got him.

And note that assassination is a political act.  Taking out Bin Laden is not political; it is a national security action.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi, the point is over your head. The point is not whether or not Clinton had a shot at Bin Laden as being "correct information," the point is that it's useless and SMALL-minded shit to bring up, on a Victorious and Happy day like today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless and small minded?  Like Obama taking credit for 10 years of US policy that he opposed?
Click to expand...


Today is a great day.....

It is sad what some turn it into. I will save my retorts for later. Too much to be celebrated to ruin the day debating with haters


----------



## del

bucs90 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 4-5 hours I was giddy about this event. Even posted a massive pro-Obama thread.
> 
> Then I saw Obama's speech. And the 24 hour burial "according to Islamic Law". And my joy ended. That motherfucker can't even let us enjoy this moment without injecting some left wing, pro-Muslim bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the 'moment'.  The respect for the body and the religion is the kind of 'American exceptionalism' that real Americans can appreciate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? When has America referred to Islamic Law to determine how to treat the body of an enemy combatant killed in battle? Or just a murderer executed in a Texas prison, for that matter?
> 
> What happened to separation of church and state? Shouldn't we consider anything EXCEPT religion when making decisions on how to dispose of the body?
Click to expand...


no. 

we're americans, and with the obvious exception of you and your knuckledragging brethren, we don't sink down into the mud with barbarians.


----------



## VaYank5150

The Rabbi said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. We'll see.  At this point George HW Bush looked unbeatable too.
> And I'll be right there to remind you of your failure when Obama loses amidst 9+% unemployment and double digit inflation rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how is that whole "Barack HUSSEIN Obama is a terrorist sympathizer" meme working for you and your conservative pals right about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno.  How is that "The U.S has been guilty of arrogance in invading others" and a Nobel Peace prize working for you?  I wonder if the Nobel Committee is having second thoughts.
Click to expand...


Finally eliminating the #1 terrorist in the world, doesn't classify as advancing peace in your book????


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> First a Birth certificate, now Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several thoughts:
> 
> Demonstrations I feel are way too premature.
> 
> The very military that Obama hates was responsible for his greatest triumph.
> 
> UBL's location had been well known by the Pakastan military for years it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama doesn't hate the military. Why lie?
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind that you idiots will soon be claiming that bin laden is living in the Lincoln room at the White House.
Click to expand...


Obama hates the military. All true progressives do. 

He's not above using them for his purposes. 

They claim he gave a kill not capture order. There are also claims they've already got positive DNA evidence. This can't be due to the simple fact that tests take weeks for results. 

Oh, I'm glad you didn't call me a racist. I think you're slipping a bit.


----------



## California Girl

Soggy in NOLA said:


> All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.



Nah, they were gonna hate us anyway. If we don't do the hard shit because we're scared of 'em, they win. 

If we have to spend the next ten years slaughtering thousands of them - so be it. Rather that, than pretend that if we leave them alone, they'll leave us alone. That ain't gonna happen. Where do you want to fight? There or here? Because fight we must.


----------



## jgarden

MarcATL said:


> Now that Obama has seen to it that Obama was not only found, but killed how are you going to continue that NONSENSICAL spin that the Left is soft on terror, that the Left is soft on war?
> 
> RWers have been reluctant to complain, but many still have complained about Obama's Drone War. He's been doing a LOT of damage in the ME. And its being sucessful.
> 
> Bush told America and the world that he'd go to the gates of Hell to get Osama, but he would step ONE foot across the Pakistani border. LoL!!!
> 
> He really wasn't serious...it was all RW bluster. Obama, on the other hand, quietly as kept, made actually getting Osama his No. 1 priority. And look where we're at today...the SOB is dead.
> 
> Guess what...Khadaffi is next, and he knows it. He lost his son and grandchildren last night and if he doesn't snap out of it and give up, it will be his A$$. Just like Saddam.
> 
> Obama is going to get two of America's greatest adversaries in his 4 years and within a year's time and you RWers can do NOTHING about it.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Obama 2012!!!
> 
> Anyway...seriously though...how do you people plan on kuntinuing to spin your swill now?
> 
> I'm curious to know.


* Perhaps"MarcATL" is re-exanining the assumption that RWers think like the rest of us do and their decision to oppose President Obama should be a rational one. 

For many "RWers," however, this unrelenting opposition was never based on anything what Obama has ever "said" and "done" - but "who" he is!  

They are even willing to embrace and promote far less competent presidential candidates - for no other reason than that they all share the one necessaty attribute that Obama will never possess.

To put it bluntly, "Jim Crow" is alive and well in 21stC America - and is exposed for all to see in many of the threads in this forum!*


----------



## brokenarrow

Was it murder? Was he directly threatening those soldiers that killed him?


----------



## del

The Rabbi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi, the point is over your head. The point is not whether or not Clinton had a shot at Bin Laden as being "correct information," the point is that it's useless and SMALL-minded shit to bring up, on a Victorious and Happy day like today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless and small minded?  Like Obama taking credit for 10 years of US policy that he opposed?
Click to expand...


yup. you and obama are like two peas in a pod.

enjoy!


----------



## VaYank5150

Hot Wire said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fascist punk boy hussein obama gets NO credit in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I, or the rest of the United States of America should give a shit about you and your book, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol,You speak for the rest of the USA ?liberal scum like you can twist on it!
> Iam PROUD to HATE obama!!!!!!!!!!!!Fucking  fascist traitor that he is.
Click to expand...


I asked you a question, fuckstick.  Hence the "?" following the words.  It is sad you are too stupid to know the difference, but speaks volumes about your intellect.


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi, the point is over your head. The point is not whether or not Clinton had a shot at Bin Laden as being "correct information," the point is that it's useless and SMALL-minded shit to bring up, on a Victorious and Happy day like today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless and small minded?  Like Obama taking credit for 10 years of US policy that he opposed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today is a great day.....
> 
> It is sad what some turn it into. I will save my retorts for later. Too much to be celebrated to ruin the day debating with haters
Click to expand...


Exactly. I don't care left or right. Spread the news UBL is sleeping with the fishes.

(Which is great news even if it proves me to have been wrong again...... I really did think he was already dead)


----------



## jillian

Dr.Drock said:


> Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.



do you want to be called "deathers"? or would you prefer "laddies". 

dude's dead. good riddance. the world's a better place today.


----------



## jillian

Sallow said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case your wondering, once the process is complete.  This is what they plan on Osama Bin Laden to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've met that guy.
Click to expand...


me, too.


----------



## jillian

Hot Wire said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....."MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your fascist punk boy hussein obama gets NO credit in my book.
Click to expand...


did they have to surgically remove parts of your brain to make you this stupid? or was it a natural occurrance?


----------



## ogibillm

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Useless and small minded?  Like Obama taking credit for 10 years of US policy that he opposed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a great day.....
> 
> It is sad what some turn it into. I will save my retorts for later. Too much to be celebrated to ruin the day debating with haters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I don't care left or right. Spread the news UBL is sleeping with the fishes.
> 
> (Which is great news even if it proves me to have been wrong again...... I really did think he was already dead)
Click to expand...


well at least i know i was in good company - i was sure he was dead too. thought the years of running and hiding would have taken their toll on him and he would have died of something like a heart attack or kidney failure or something.

glad that wasn't the case. the knowledge that he was dead wouldn't compare to the knowledge that he had been killed.


----------



## brokenarrow

boedicca said:


> Agreed. It was not an assassination. Bin Laden declared war on the U.S. and led the campaign to kill thousands of Americans. We finally got him.
> 
> And note that assassination is a political act. Taking out Bin Laden is not political; it is a national security action.


 
An *assassination* is "to murder (a usually prominent person) by a sudden and/or secret attack, often for political reasons."[1][2] An additional definition is "the act of deliberately killing someone especially a public figure, usually for hire or for political reasons."

Assassinations may be prompted by religious, ideological, political, or military motives. Additionally, assassins may be prompted by financial gain, revenge for perceived grievances, a desire to acquire fame or notoriety (that is, a psychological need to garner personal public recognition), a wish to form some kind of "relationship" with the public figure, a wish or at least willingness to be killed or commit suicide in the attack.

I would define assassination as a deliberate execution of a person regardless if he was threatening anyone to prompt the his killing.


----------



## Jack Fate

Obama had nothing to do with it.  The problem is he will ride this pony as long as he can because he needs something to run on.  Thanks to the US Military, he now has it.  He's lived off other people his entire life.  Other people do the dirty work and he takes all the credit.


----------



## jillian

brokenarrow said:


> Was it murder? Was he directly threatening those soldiers that killed him?



according to the reports, he took the first shot and used a woman as a shield

did he ask if the people who were killed because of him were a direct threat (or any threat) to him?

screw him. i'm glad he's dead. and idiots trying to make it anything else need help.


----------



## del

brokenarrow said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the the man is dead the question is moot. But this operation also raises a question that I am sure will be asked in the coming days. Were the operators given instructions to kill on sight or only in response to a threat. In other words, was this an assassination?
> 
> I am sure that over the coming days some details of the operations will be released but due to the nature of the operatives and the possible use of these tactics in the future details might be sparse.
> 
> And of course Hollywood is already rushing to make a movie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...I try to imagine what I might do if I'd been one of the guys trying to capture Osama.
> 
> Would I shoot him down in cold blood?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> But I certainly wouldn't take ANY" chances, either.
> 
> The slightest threat and I'd start shooting and would not stop until any _possible_ threat was gone.
> 
> So would that make me an assassin?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> CApturing Osama wasn't worth even one life (or even one wounding) of the lowest ranking man in uniform.
> 
> Now your question has merit, of course.
> 
> Did America really want Osama alive as prisoner?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> So let's just say that Osama's death, if not _entirely_ on purpose, was still a fortuitious outcome.
> 
> Can you imagine the shitstorm of terror that his incarceration and trial would have caused?
> 
> Would a trial have been worth that?
> 
> I rather doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if a live bin Laden confirmed that 9-11 was done to remove US forces from the Mexican border and was financed by Latin Americans?
Click to expand...


what if superman was a nazi?

fuckwit


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> Was it an assassination? No. It was justice.



I think it was both.


----------



## boedicca

brokenarrow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It was not an assassination. Bin Laden declared war on the U.S. and led the campaign to kill thousands of Americans. We finally got him.
> 
> And note that assassination is a political act. Taking out Bin Laden is not political; it is a national security action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An *assassination* is "to murder (a usually prominent person) by a sudden and/or secret attack, often for political reasons."[1][2] An additional definition is "the act of deliberately killing someone especially a public figure, usually for hire or for political reasons."
> 
> Assassinations may be prompted by religious, ideological, political, or military motives. Additionally, assassins may be prompted by financial gain, revenge for perceived grievances, a desire to acquire fame or notoriety (that is, a psychological need to garner personal public recognition), a wish to form some kind of "relationship" with the public figure, a wish or at least willingness to be killed or commit suicide in the attack.
> 
> I would define assassination as a deliberate execution of a person regardless if he was threatening anyone to prompt the his killing.
Click to expand...



Spin it however you want.   He declared war, we brought it to him.

I call it an act of war.  If you want to make it political, do so.  Perhaps you can find an ACLU attorney to sue the U.S.


----------



## Cuyo

California Girl said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it an assassination? No. It was justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't it be both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't an assassination.
Click to expand...


Well the way you phrased your reply seemed to suggest they were mutually exclusive... But by what definition do you say it wasn't an assassination?  Does the suggestion that it was or wasn't an assassination make it more or less just?  Not imo.  It seemed to be carried out in assassination fashion to me; But I don't know that defining it one way or the other is relevant.


----------



## bodecea

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never credit any politician - left or right - for work that other people have done. I thank those who are actually responsible for doing it. That's just the way I roll. I couldn't give a shit whether it's Bush, Obama or anyone else. Credit goes where it is due. That is rarely to a politician. They do jack shit other than get in the way and make life more difficult for those who actually do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the CinC, not just a politician,  He deserves credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How many years did he serve in uniform, and in what branch? Marines? Army? USAF? Navy? Which?
> 
> He's just a politician. Commander in Chief is a title he has not earned by experience. That's fine, many others haven't either. But... all he did was take advice and say 'go'. He did nothing more.
Click to expand...


The President is ALWAYS the CinC, CA Girl.   One of the things to be PROUD of in our country that our military is controlled by civilians...not the other way around like in Military Juntas.


----------



## MichIndy

Heard the brilliant pinhead who still amazingly has a job, Geraldo Rivera say it twice last night live on Fox. Was as entertaining listening to those mishaps as it was to see the constant title banner read  --  USAMA Bin laden killed.
It is as mind-bogglingly dumb as the constant bender they went a few years back of the HOMICIDE bombers in the Middle East, instead of calling a woman or anyone else who steps onto a bus strapped with a bomb a SUICIDE bomber.
Gotta love FOX. It is an idiocy that they wrap their arms around with their whole misguided heart.


----------



## Two Thumbs

R.I.P.
OBL
5/1/11​



US Navy SEAL Team 

I thought Delta Force or the Rangers would get him, but I  it would be a SEAL team.  Well done shipmates.


----------



## bodecea

grunt11b said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, haven't you heard? Obama himself went to Pakistan and shot him hisself. Don'tcha just love Mr President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will turn out to be a circus. Obama will take credit for what an SF Team accomplished even though *he did not have the balls to call the shots.* The moderates and libs will hate Obama for it, but he will win them back with his jokes of trump. This is just another part of the obama deception, dont pay attention to this, pay attention to what obama is doing while this news is being covered, which is pretty much more of the same shit we all disagree with.
Click to expand...


Are you saying our military went in without final approval by the CinC?


----------



## Cuyo

Avatar4321 said:


> When are you going to realize that we don't hate people just because we disagree on politics?



When you stipulate that your "We" disregards 75% of this board.


----------



## VaYank5150

Jack Fate said:


> Obama had nothing to do with it.  The problem is he will ride this pony as long as he can because he needs something to run on.  Thanks to the US Military, he now has it.  He's lived off other people his entire life.  Other people do the dirty work and he takes all the credit.



Oh, so now Obama is NOT the Commander in Chief?  If you guys keep moving the goal posts on every issue, you will end up losing it, you know....


----------



## bodecea

Chris said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, haven't you heard? Obama himself went to Pakistan and shot him hisself. Don'tcha just love Mr President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will turn out to be a circus. Obama will take credit for what an SF Team accomplished even though he did not have the balls to call the shots. The moderates and libs will hate Obama for it, but he will win them back with his jokes of trump. This is just another part of the obama deception, dont pay attention to this, pay attention to what obama is doing while this news is being covered, which is pretty much more of the same shit we all disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you disagree with a recovering economy, a reformed healthcare system, a strong and remodeled GM, lower unemployment, a stock market at a three year high, the U.S. leaving Iraq, and the death of Bin Laden?
Click to expand...


Well, yeah...if it means they have to stop blaming Obama for everything wrong in the world.


----------



## Sallow

Seems that not only has President Obama mended fences with the intelligence community, he's actually developed a very good relationship with it. He's got perhaps the best rapport with the CIA since George HW Bush. Finding and eliminating Osama Bin Laden was a fine piece of cloak and dagger work. That's in addition to killing more "high value" targets then the previous administration.

If anything..this was an intel masterpiece..and well done!


----------



## blastoff

I despise Obama beyond belief but kudos to him and the many people involved over the years that brought this about.  Barry's sitting in the Big Chair so he gets a lot of the credit, as would any other president.  

As for '12, lots of other issues will be talked about much more during the campaigns IMO.


----------



## bodecea

bucs90 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I feel like I am on some idiotic emotional roller coaster
> 
> Why the Hell do we care if he is burried according to "Islamic tradition"???
> 
> If we are going to go and claim that "Good Muslims" would never do such a terrible thing as Sept 11th 2001, then why the FUCK do we give him a burial according to "Islamic tradition"?
> 
> Too many damn questions for me to be comfortable with.
> 
> Congrats PC police  Now all the "bad muslims" will love us again...... is that why we do such stupid things???? Maybe so..... I freeking tired now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, its such a great celebration for our military and nation as a whole.
> 
> But God damned if you-know-who just can't let this moment happen without injecting some left wing, Muslim-sensitivity bullshit come into play.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong....but when US prisons execute someone, do we make all accomodations to treat their corpses with regard to their religion? Do Muslim US prisoners in civilian jails who recieve the death penalty also get their bodies washed by Muslim men and buried at sea....as Osama did? I think not.
> 
> But, most sheriffs dont give a shit about Sharia Law. The US president does, as he has now shown us.
Click to expand...


Actually we usually take steps to make sure we don't create martyrs/ rallying points.   We did the same with the Nazis executed after Nurumberg and the Japanese war criminals....anyone know where THEY are buried?    (You won't)


----------



## bodecea

Momanohedhunter said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well.... the plot thickens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From ABC news:
> 
> Prior to bin Laden's burial, a senior administration official told ABC News, "We are ensuring [the body] is handled in accordance with Islamic practice and tradition.  It's something we take seriously and therefore it's being handled in an appropriate manner.&#8236;"
> 
> Under Islamic tradition, the body is to be washed by Muslim men and buried as soon as possible, usually by the next prayer -- Muslims pray five times a day -- although there may be delays under certain circumstances.  The body is usually buried in a simple white sheet, whether buried in the ground or at sea.
> 
> 
> So, I guess now we are abiding by parts of Islamic Law. Making concessions to follow Islamic Law on behalf of the worst living scumbag on the planet. My problem is.....why would peaceful Muslims give a shit how a man who tarnished their religion was buried? Muslims would only give a shit how he was buried if they sympathized with him. Hmmm. Now, they're also reporting that 5 combatants were killed at the house, but ONLY Bin Laden's body was removed and buried, the other 4 left to rot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had I been one of the S.E.A.L.'s I would have had everyone take turns pissing on the body. It is odd that they haven't put pictures of the body all over the TV and internet like they did with the Hussein boys.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M]YouTube - America fuck yeah-team america[/ame]
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?   That film exists....trust me.   Just you and I won't see it.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> The "peace prize" Obama has turned into a regular killing machine.



You sound sad about the "loss" of OBL.  Were you close?


----------



## California Girl

boedicca said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It was not an assassination. Bin Laden declared war on the U.S. and led the campaign to kill thousands of Americans. We finally got him.
> 
> And note that assassination is a political act. Taking out Bin Laden is not political; it is a national security action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An *assassination* is "to murder (a usually prominent person) by a sudden and/or secret attack, often for political reasons."[1][2] An additional definition is "the act of deliberately killing someone especially a public figure, usually for hire or for political reasons."
> 
> Assassinations may be prompted by religious, ideological, political, or military motives. Additionally, assassins may be prompted by financial gain, revenge for perceived grievances, a desire to acquire fame or notoriety (that is, a psychological need to garner personal public recognition), a wish to form some kind of "relationship" with the public figure, a wish or at least willingness to be killed or commit suicide in the attack.
> 
> I would define assassination as a deliberate execution of a person regardless if he was threatening anyone to prompt the his killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spin it however you want.   He declared war, we brought it to him.
> 
> I call it an act of war.  If you want to make it political, do so.  Perhaps you can find an ACLU attorney to sue the U.S.
Click to expand...




I call it payback.


----------



## ClosedCaption

I agree.  Obama is surgical with these operations.  Bush would have bombed the entire neighborhood then would have chalked up the all the carnage to "hey, I was protecting America"


----------



## VaYank5150

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "peace prize" Obama has turned into a regular killing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sad about the "loss" of OBL.  Were you close?
Click to expand...


How does eliminating the world's #1 terrorist not advance peace?


----------



## jillian

The Infidel said:


> Wow... I feel like I am on some idiotic emotional roller coaster
> 
> Why the Hell do we care if he is burried according to "Islamic tradition"???
> 
> If we are going to go and claim that "Good Muslims" would never do such a terrible thing as Sept 11th 2001, then why the FUCK do we give him a burial according to "Islamic tradition"?
> 
> Too many damn questions for me to be comfortable with.
> 
> Congrats PC police  Now all the "bad muslims" will love us again...... is that why we do such stupid things???? Maybe so..... I freeking tired now!



see, this is where you guys go off track. there are a lot of muslims in the world. a lot of them live here and are productive members of the U.S. citizenry. and while it matters not a whit to us when or how the buzzards get to OBL's body, it matters a lot to some people who have no bone to pick with us. (no pun intended). It's not "PC" to not poke people with a stick for no reason. Besides, they didn't want his body anyplace long enough for any location to become a "shrine". It shouldn't bug you. It's this kind of thing that the president is much better at than his predecessor was. It shouldn't be any skin off of your nose.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I thought this was about the Intel gathered from detainees at Gitmo that helped us nail Osama; you know, the same detainees that Holder and Obama wanted to Mirandize and bring to US Criminal Court if they had their way.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Sallow said:


> Seems that not only has President Obama mended fences with the intelligence community, he's actually developed a very good relationship with it. He's got perhaps the best rapport with the CIA since George HW Bush.


*BETTER!!!!!!!*

There's no chance o'......



> ....*The DICK; Cheney "cherry-picking"**.*


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most of it.
> I have a very uneasy feeling that his remains were treated with Muslism/Islam burial traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that make you uneasy?  To not have given him a Muslim service would again "prove" we were out to get Islam, when the truth is we were just out to get a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Burying his body at sea was exactly the right thing to do.  Why provide a relic to create a martyr's tomb?
Click to expand...


Exactly the treatment the Nazi/Japanese war criminals executed got.   This is not a new thing.


----------



## rightwinger

It was a great work of intelligence and the Presidents instincts not to go for the quick fix bombing proved correct.

Many of the specifics will not be known for years, we may never know who was in the actual raid, but it is an accomplishment that will go down in history. I congratulate all that were involved


----------



## bodecea

Soggy in NOLA said:


> All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.



Ah, well....I kind of knew you wouldn't be happy at us getting him.   You post just confirms it.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





California Girl said:


> Not sorry 'bout this:
> 
> 1. Did we really need yet another 'Osama's dead' thread?
> 
> 2. Fuck off, idiot.
> 
> Lady Girl of California





1. Just STFU wanna be Mod.
2. Its not been told till its *CWN* told.
3. No one asked you to come into my thread, so *step off bitch*!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas

yet another OBL thread merged`del


----------



## Caligirl

bucs90 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 4-5 hours I was giddy about this event. Even posted a massive pro-Obama thread.
> 
> Then I saw Obama's speech. And the 24 hour burial "according to Islamic Law". And my joy ended. That motherfucker can't even let us enjoy this moment without injecting some left wing, pro-Muslim bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the 'moment'.  The respect for the body and the religion is the kind of 'American exceptionalism' that real Americans can appreciate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? When has America referred to Islamic Law to determine how to treat the body of an enemy combatant killed in battle? Or just a murderer executed in a Texas prison, for that matter?
> 
> What happened to separation of church and state? Shouldn't we consider anything EXCEPT religion when making decisions on how to dispose of the body?
Click to expand...


My guess is that high profile - is way more important to not anger other people (muslims) than low profile cases. Like the Koran burning - if you burn one in your backyard noone is going to say boo but get a pastor to go all public about it and the state department gets involved.

It's to try to keep innocent people overseas safe.


----------



## Sallow

ClosedCaption said:


> I agree.  Obama is surgical with these operations.  Bush would have bombed the entire neighborhood then would have chalked up the all the carnage to "hey, I was protecting America"



George W. Bush really pissed off the CIA as well. The Valerie Plame thing infuriated them..and that was on the heels of the whole "aluminium tubing" debacle. They also don't like the limelight and putting George Tenet out in front of the media for the "Slam Dunk" verbiage was terrible.

Given the history of his father..it was really quite astonishing.


----------



## jillian

VaYank5150 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "peace prize" Obama has turned into a regular killing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sad about the "loss" of OBL.  Were you close?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does eliminating the world's #1 terrorist not advance peace?
Click to expand...


steffie poo's got one of the worst cases of obama derangement syndrome on the board. i'm figuring it's making her crazy that the president did what bush couldn't. so she's going to be spewing a bit.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.
> 
> This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and* 2 for milk.*
> At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.
Click to expand...


A gallon of store brand (Giant) 2% milk is at $3.81 as of yesterday.  Name brands are over $4/gallon.


----------



## dilloduck

jillian said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I feel like I am on some idiotic emotional roller coaster
> 
> Why the Hell do we care if he is burried according to "Islamic tradition"???
> 
> If we are going to go and claim that "Good Muslims" would never do such a terrible thing as Sept 11th 2001, then why the FUCK do we give him a burial according to "Islamic tradition"?
> 
> Too many damn questions for me to be comfortable with.
> 
> Congrats PC police  Now all the "bad muslims" will love us again...... is that why we do such stupid things???? Maybe so..... I freeking tired now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, this is where you guys go off track. there are a lot of muslims in the world. a lot of them live here and are productive members of the U.S. citizenry. and while it matters not a whit to us when or how the buzzards get to OBL's body, it matters a lot to some people who have no bone to pick with us. It's not "PC" to not poke people with a stick for no reason. Besides, they didn't want his body anyplace long enough for any location to become a "shrine". It shouldn't bug you. It's this kind of thing that the president is much better at than his predecessor was. It shouldn't be any skin off of your nose.
Click to expand...


If anyone chooses to make him a matryr and create a shrine to honor him they certainly don't need his body. Nice rationalization tho.


----------



## beowolfe

grunt11b said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
Click to expand...


Actually, he died from a Navy Seal's bullet in his forehead.  And that's what Obama claimed.  Do you people EVERY stop?


----------



## Caligirl

The Rabbi said:


> I dunno.  How is that "The U.S has been guilty of arrogance in invading others" and a Nobel Peace prize working for you?  I wonder if the Nobel Committee is having second thoughts.



Ya I'd have to agree with that right about when we started bombing Libya.


----------



## VaYank5150

jillian said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sad about the "loss" of OBL.  Were you close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does eliminating the world's #1 terrorist not advance peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> steffie poo's got one of the worst cases of obama derangement syndrome on the board. i'm figuring it's making her crazy that the president did what bush *couldn't*. so she's going to be spewing a bit.
Click to expand...


Couldnt?  Or wouldn't?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wait!  Did they read Osama his Miranda warning?


----------



## Trajan

Two Thumbs said:


> R.I.P.
> OBL
> 5/1/11​
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy SEAL Team
> 
> I thought Delta Force or the Rangers would get him, but I  it would be a SEAL team.  Well done shipmates.



thats not a ranger mission really unless they expected more resistance, snatch and grabs or straight out snuff missions call for delta or the seals. I would have expected the seals to do it frankly. 

U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture

WASHINGTON | Mon May 2, 2011 8:46am EDT

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. special forces team that hunted down Osama bin Laden was under orders to kill the al Qaeda mastermind, not capture him, a U.S. national security official told Reuters.

"This was a kill operation," the official said, making clear there was no desire to try to capture bin Laden alive in Pakistan.

U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture | Reuters


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought this was about the Intel gathered from detainees at Gitmo that helped us nail Osama; you know, the same detainees that Holder and Obama wanted to Mirandize and bring to US Criminal Court if they had their way.



That's probably the cover story..

But my gut is telling me the Pakistani Secret police were involved in this one. For several reasons. First, to make up for what happened at the Taj Mahal. Second, which is obvious, Al Qaeda is to much of a liability..and third they are probably looking for some reciprocity down the road.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought this was about the Intel gathered from detainees at Gitmo that helped us nail Osama; you know, the same detainees that Holder and Obama wanted to Mirandize and bring to US Criminal Court if they had their way.


These'd be the *same* detainees that *BUSHCO had waterboarded*, right*????*

Yeah.....*THAT* _really-worked-out_.....


----------



## Meister

I'm just glad the trophy is finally dead.  I thought he had died in 2001....guess I was wrong.  I was glad to see that Obama didn't politicize it for political gain in his speech last night.  Personally, I thought it was a great speech from Obama in which he gave some credit to Bush and Pakistan.  A thumbs up to the man from a conservative.


----------



## beowolfe

Wilco said:


> Bin Laden's death will not save Obama's presidency.
> 
> -$5/gal gasoline
> -9.6% unemployment
> -national debt taking us towards implosion
> 
> Change is coming.



And you know this how?  I say he will win because electing a republican means the end of social security, medicare, and taking 28 years to balance the budget.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait!  Did they read Osama his Miranda warning?



Yeah..but it was in Swedish.

It sounded something like this..


----------



## MichIndy

guarantee that if it was Cheney-Bush (the correct order they should be listed in when it comes to all things military), the words "carpet-bomb" and "NOW" would be in the current conversation and the conversation that took place last August, sccording to what Obama said about the timeline leading to yesterday.
As soon as there was an iota of proof of a courier that was going to the compound or a tip from a Packistani about "the house over there" it would have been lights out with a night bombing raid with the only footage available being of the infra-red variety.
Surgical-strike is not exactly a word at the top of any list when it came to military action with Cheney.
The bitterness meter would have been so high, that genius duo would have wanted no trace of the town left, much less a positive ID on Bin Laden other than "just take my word for it, he was there".
Still want more proof, but there is no way this all went down without being checked over in about 100 different ways before this broke world-wide.


----------



## The Rabbi

del said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi, the point is over your head. The point is not whether or not Clinton had a shot at Bin Laden as being "correct information," the point is that it's useless and SMALL-minded shit to bring up, on a Victorious and Happy day like today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless and small minded?  Like Obama taking credit for 10 years of US policy that he opposed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup. you and obama are like two peas in a pod.
> 
> enjoy!
Click to expand...


So you're saying I'm presidential material?


----------



## slukasiewski

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait!  Did they read Osama his Miranda warning?



I don't know about that, but the Obama regime saw to it that he was given an appropriate Muslim burial. They probably pointed the bow of the ship EAST when they pushed his body into the ocean - just to make sure they were facing Mecca appropriately.


----------



## BlindBoo

mudwhistle said:


> We had better see proof that he's dead.
> 
> It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one.



No it's a damn shame you can't trust the President of the United States of America.

He called President Bush before it was announced.  President Bush and Vice President Cheney both congratulated President Obama. It's too bad Americans like you can't show as much class.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Wait,

Bush kept us safe but Obama didn't do shit?


----------



## TheBrain

Congratulations to not only Obama, and not only Americans, but to all peace loving Earthlings that Osama Bin Laden is dead. It took longer than one would have hoped for, but in the end we got the bastard, good riddance. 

Oh, and any one foolish enough to believe that Bush and Obama BOTH weren't doing everything in their powers to get this guy is a lunatic. PERIOD, getting Obama had nothing to do with what fucking letter was behind someone's name on a ballot. 

Some of you are losers of the first degree. Certainly everyone on this board knows exactly whom I'm referring to. So those who I am not , please don't take offense.


----------



## slukasiewski

It took years to capture and kill this OBL dude. Something that could never have been done overnight. 
Congrats to GW Bush for building the foundation and launching the plan that made this happen.


----------



## del

The Rabbi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Useless and small minded?  Like Obama taking credit for 10 years of US policy that he opposed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. you and obama are like two peas in a pod.
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying I'm presidential material?
Click to expand...


no, i'm saying your a piece of shit.

try to keep up, bubbeleh


----------



## Dr.Drock

I wouldn't say he pals around with them, just gives them millions of US taxpayer dollars.

See Libya.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> Seems that not only has President Obama mended fences with the intelligence community, he's actually developed a very good relationship with it. He's got perhaps the best rapport with the CIA since George HW Bush. Finding and eliminating Osama Bin Laden was a fine piece of cloak and dagger work. That's in addition to killing more "high value" targets then the previous administration.
> 
> If anything..this was an intel masterpiece..and well done!



so what you're saying is the cia is not a professional outfit that does its job outside political horse-crap that happens every decade or so??


----------



## TheBrain

Meister said:


> I'm just glad the trophy is finally dead.  I thought he had died in 2001....guess I was wrong.  I was glad to see that Obama didn't politicize it for political gain in his speech last night.  Personally, I thought it was a great speech from Obama in which he gave some credit to Bush and Pakistan.  A thumbs up to the man from a conservative.



Agreed.

I will also add relevant to this thread that I have no problem with our government showing deference to Bin Laden's religious beliefs in the handling of his body. What good would doing otherwise do? Maybe his death can be a bridge of sorts if we handle it right, it's doubtful, but we have nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Trajan said:


> U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture
> 
> WASHINGTON | Mon May 2, 2011 8:46am EDT
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. special forces team that hunted down Osama bin Laden was under orders to kill the al Qaeda mastermind, not capture him, a U.S. national security official told Reuters.
> 
> "This was a kill operation," the official said, making clear there was no desire to try to capture bin Laden alive in Pakistan.
> 
> U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture | Reuters



Isn't that against the Geneva Convention? Doesn't this make Obama a war criminal?


----------



## Dr.Drock

BlindBoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had better see proof that he's dead.
> 
> It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a damn shame you can't trust the President of the United States of America.
> 
> He called President Bush before it was announced.  President Bush and Vice President Cheney both congratulated President Obama. It's too bad Americans like you can't show as much class.
Click to expand...


Questioning a bureacrat isn't "not showing class".

Every single word a prominent bureacrat from either party says should be questioned, rather than blindly believed and assumed to be a fact.


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture
> 
> WASHINGTON | Mon May 2, 2011 8:46am EDT
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. special forces team that hunted down Osama bin Laden was under orders to kill the al Qaeda mastermind, not capture him, a U.S. national security official told Reuters.
> 
> "This was a kill operation," the official said, making clear there was no desire to try to capture bin Laden alive in Pakistan.
> 
> U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that against the Geneva Convention? Doesn't this make *Obama a war criminal*?
Click to expand...


does that make you pitch a tent in your pants?

loser


----------



## Truthmatters

Well it was a UN action unlike the war Bush started that let Osama get away by yanking most of the troops out of Afganistan.

Bush allowed America to be hit on her own soil with his leadership, He lied us into a war that got thousands of Americans killed and he crashed the world economy because he was unwilling to stop the growing sub prime fiasco because  it kept his housing numbers up.


Obama ends the recession with his economic policy, kills OBL and we have not been hit on our own soil under his watch and this is how the right reacts.


You people are very very very confused


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Obama is surgical with these operations.  Bush would have bombed the entire neighborhood then would have chalked up the all the carnage to "hey, I was protecting America"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George W. Bush really pissed off the CIA as well. The Valerie Plame thing infuriated them..and that was on the heels of the whole "aluminium tubing" debacle. They also don't like the limelight and putting George Tenet out in front of the media for the "Slam Dunk" verbiage was terrible.
> 
> Given the history of his father..it was really quite astonishing.
Click to expand...


No, the Valerie Plame thing did not infuriate the CIA.  Most patriotic members of the CIA despise Valerie Plame.  She and her scumbag traitor husband abused their positions to pursue a political agenda.  Good riddance to both of them.

Getting in front of the media was George Tenant's job.

Admit that you just made all this shit up.  Libtards never have any facts to support their claims, so they invent some.


----------



## Two Thumbs

hmm,

This makes my paranoia kick in.

What do we give a fuck about respecting this piece of shits funeral habits?

I think there should have been more confermation before we dumped him at see.


----------



## TheBrain

rdean said:


> And stop rewriting history.
> 
> Last night on Fox, through a telephone call, that aide that whispered into G.W.Bush's ear a few minutes after the second plane hit the WTC, "America is under attack" and led to that infamous 6 minutes of a terror filled expression and stiff inactivity, said the US only got Bin Laden because of the framework that George Bush put into place.
> 
> That is not true.  The US drew practically every soldier OUT of Afghanistan and went to Iraq.  Bush said, "I don't think about Bin Laden.  Truly, I'm not concerned about him".  Take the man at his word.  Don't make him out to be a liar.
> 
> Worse, on Morning Joe, Republicans said it was fortunate Obama followed Bush policy and decided to keep Guantanamo open.  Clearly an attempt to rewrite history.  Obama was going to close that prison that even our military's top advisors said was a rallying cry for our enemies, but Republicans ran a campaign of lies and deceit.  They terrorized Americans by telling them that Obama was going to let terrorists go on "city streets" and into our "backyards".  Hounding the American people with these lies, finally, public opinion was turned against Obama and he kept Gitmo open.  It's sickening when right wingers try to deny they did this.  It wasn't that long ago.
> 
> Obama campaigned that he would make getting Bin Laden a priority.  He called Afghanistan the "good" war.  He did exactly what he said he was do.  He didn't veer off into another county.  He didn't change his mind about Bin Laden.  He didn't become friendly with terrorists.  He certainly didn't follow the "Bush Policy" of "I don't think about him".
> 
> GOP, finally, you can stop saying, "Obama pals around with terrorists" and "Obama is a Muslim".  You could have stopped all along.  But I suspect you won't.  Now, why you are trying to award this great achievement to George Bush?  Someone who said he really wasn't concerned.  Unless you think he was lying and he really was concerned.
> 
> This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then Obama getting Bin Laden.  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.



Hey partisan moron, do you realize that your discounting the work Bush did towards getting Bin Laden is every bit as foolish as those who discount Obama's desire to fight Islamic terrorists?

You're an idiot.


----------



## Ravi

Londoner said:


> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?


Go away you fucking troll.


----------



## Oscar Wao

JBeukema, where's that stick to beat the partisan fuckwits with?


----------



## dilloduck

Truthmatters said:


> Well it was a UN action unlike the war Bush started that let Osama get away by yanking most of the troops out of Afganistan.
> 
> Bush allowed America to be hit on her own soil with his leadership, He lied us into a war that got thousands of Americans killed and he crashed the world economy because he was unwilling to stop the growing sub prime fiasco because  it kept his housing numbers up.
> 
> 
> Obama ends the recession with his economic policy, kills OBL and we have not been hit on our own soil under his watch and this is how the right reacts.
> 
> 
> You people are very very very confused



Me get it now, TM.
Obama good.
Bush bad.


----------



## mudwhistle

beowolfe said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he died from a Navy Seal's bullet in his forehead.  And that's what Obama claimed.  Do you people EVERY stop?
Click to expand...


I heard it was in his eye. 

I hope they wrapped him in bacon and chummed the area so sharks would know dinner was served.


----------



## bripat9643

MichIndy said:


> guarantee that if it was Cheney-Bush (the correct order they should be listed in when it comes to all things military), the words "carpet-bomb" and "NOW" would be in the current conversation and the conversation that took place last August, sccording to what Obama said about the timeline leading to yesterday.
> As soon as there was an iota of proof of a courier that was going to the compound or a tip from a Packistani about "the house over there" it would have been lights out with a night bombing raid with the only footage available being of the infra-red variety.
> Surgical-strike is not exactly a word at the top of any list when it came to military action with Cheney.
> The bitterness meter would have been so high, that genius duo would have wanted no trace of the town left, much less a positive ID on Bin Laden other than "just take my word for it, he was there".
> Still want more proof, but there is no way this all went down without being checked over in about 100 different ways before this broke world-wide.



You might try arguing about things that actually happened rather than things that exist only in your bitter hate-filled fantasies.


----------



## Ravi

TheBrain said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad the trophy is finally dead.  I thought he had died in 2001....guess I was wrong.  I was glad to see that Obama didn't politicize it for political gain in his speech last night.  Personally, I thought it was a great speech from Obama in which he gave some credit to Bush and Pakistan.  A thumbs up to the man from a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I will also add relevant to this thread that I have no problem with our government showing deference to Bin Laden's religious beliefs in the handling of his body. What good would doing otherwise do? Maybe his death can be a bridge of sorts if we handle it right, it's doubtful, but we have nothing to lose by trying.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say deference but it is simply common decency.

Americans are known for our decency.


----------



## tigerbob

Jackson said:


> Why did they bury him at sea?  Why not have a trial against humanity or bury him here?



If we give him a trial we give him a stage, create a global rallying point for his supporters, and create months of tension.  The result (conviction and execution) would never be accepted as "justice" by his supporters so what possible benefit would come from it?

In burying him at sea, you negate the potential for creating a site of "martyrdom" at his burial place.

Correct decision was made.  Kill him, throw him overboard and have done with it.


----------



## Truthmatters

drsmith1072 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Al Qaeda leaders happy that so many Rightwing Americans hate Obama, the man who killed their leader? Are they happy to have American allies in their hatred? Are they happy that there are elements within the USA who are, like them, at war with the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those same people and other "government employees" kept us safe for the time under W's two terms that the right tries to give W credit for. I wonder why they don't apply that same standard to the current CiC??
> Typical right wing hypocrisy, that's why.
> When W was CiC they gave him credit for everything but now that democrat is in charge they refuse to give obama credit and choose to only credit the soldiers under his command.
> 
> Or did you forget those claims about how W kept us safe for 8 years??
Click to expand...


except the whole 911 thing that happened on his watch


----------



## BlindBoo

Soggy in NOLA said:


> All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.



Actually invading and occupying an oil rich Arab nation that had nothing to do with 9-11 created more terrorist.  

Now killing and turning him into crab food might trigger a response by his faithful followers, (which will be killed or captured too).  But increase their ranks significantly (like the Iraq invasion and occuaption did)?  I doubt it.


----------



## teapartysamurai

rightwinger said:


> FactCheck.org: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden?
> 
> Q: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden?
> Was Bill Clinton offered bin Laden on "a silver platter"? Did he refuse? Was there cause at the time?
> A: Probably not, and it would not have mattered anyway as there was no evidence at the time that bin Laden had committed any crimes against American citizens.


 

Garbage.  Bin Laden had been a head in Al Queda and Al Queda was behind the first WTC attack in 1993.


----------



## Sallow

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that not only has President Obama mended fences with the intelligence community, he's actually developed a very good relationship with it. He's got perhaps the best rapport with the CIA since George HW Bush. Finding and eliminating Osama Bin Laden was a fine piece of cloak and dagger work. That's in addition to killing more "high value" targets then the previous administration.
> 
> If anything..this was an intel masterpiece..and well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what you're saying is the cia is not a professional outfit that does its job outside political horse-crap that happens every decade or so??
Click to expand...


You really haven't been paying attention.

The CIA could give a damn about politics.


----------



## Truthmatters

TheBrain said:


> Congratulations to not only Obama, and not only Americans, but to all peace loving Earthlings that Osama Bin Laden is dead. It took longer than one would have hoped for, but in the end we got the bastard, good riddance.
> 
> Oh, and any one foolish enough to believe that Bush and Obama BOTH weren't doing everything in their powers to get this guy is a lunatic. PERIOD, getting Obama had nothing to do with what fucking letter was behind someone's name on a ballot.
> 
> Some of you are losers of the first degree. Certainly everyone on this board knows exactly whom I'm referring to. So those who I am not , please don't take offense.





Fruedian slip


----------



## uscitizen

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.
> 
> This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and 2 for milk.
> At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.
Click to expand...


don't buy milk?  It has been around 2.39/gal here for quite a while.


----------



## MarcATL

Wilco said:


> Bin Laden's death will not save Obama's presidency.
> 
> -$5/gal gasoline
> -9.6% unemployment
> -national debt taking us towards implosion
> 
> *Change is coming.*



Perhaps, but not damn near the "change" YOU and your ilk expect.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/165698-just-so-were-clear.html


LoL


----------



## Trajan

U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture


WASHINGTON | Mon May 2, 2011 8:46am EDT

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. special forces team that hunted down Osama bin Laden was under orders to kill the al Qaeda mastermind, not capture him, a U.S. national security official told Reuters.

"This was a kill operation," the official said, making clear there was no desire to try to capture bin Laden alive in Pakistan.
U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture | Reuters




where they bury him is insignificant, frankly how would take him? Well maybe hezollah or hamas but really?


His body will never surface and obama is smart to do it this way, no monument to bring the faithful jihadists to pray at and use as a rallying point.


----------



## teapartysamurai

del said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of work
Click to expand...

 
No, it just occured to me after someone said that the only thing Obama did was say yes to going after Bin Laden (as in he didn't deserve any credit).

It occured to me, "Hey!  At LEAST he DID say yes.  Clinton said no three times!"

I'm giving credit where credit is due!


----------



## BlindBoo

Hot Wire said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....."MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your fascist punk boy hussein obama gets NO credit in my book.
Click to expand...


----------



## tigerbob

Soggy in NOLA said:


> All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.



Possibly.  But nobody said this was going to be easy.  Still the right decision.


----------



## dilloduck

VaYank5150 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how is that whole "Barack HUSSEIN Obama is a terrorist sympathizer" meme working for you and your conservative pals right about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.  How is that "The U.S has been guilty of arrogance in invading others" and a Nobel Peace prize working for you?  I wonder if the Nobel Committee is having second thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally eliminating the #1 terrorist in the world, doesn't classify as advancing peace in your book????
Click to expand...


maybe until the next Obama approved drone blows the hell out of civilians.

Come on folks--Bin laden was killed while Obama was president. Let's not try to stretch his accomplishment any further than that.


----------



## mudwhistle

BlindBoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had better see proof that he's dead.
> 
> It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a damn shame you can't trust the President of the United States of America.
> 
> He called President Bush before it was announced.  President Bush and Vice President Cheney both congratulated President Obama. It's too bad Americans like you can't show as much class.
Click to expand...


If everything checks out I'll take time to thank him for getting rid one more oxygen thief on ths planet.


----------



## del

teapartysamurai said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it just occured to me after someone said that the only thing Obama did was say yes to going after Bin Laden (as in he didn't deserve any credit).
> 
> It occured to me, "Hey!  At LEAST he DID say yes.  Clinton said no three times!"
> 
> I'm giving credit where credit is due!
Click to expand...


no, you're being an asshole

let me know if that's not clear enough


----------



## Truthmatters

dilloduck said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was a UN action unlike the war Bush started that let Osama get away by yanking most of the troops out of Afganistan.
> 
> Bush allowed America to be hit on her own soil with his leadership, He lied us into a war that got thousands of Americans killed and he crashed the world economy because he was unwilling to stop the growing sub prime fiasco because  it kept his housing numbers up.
> 
> 
> Obama ends the recession with his economic policy, kills OBL and we have not been hit on our own soil under his watch and this is how the right reacts.
> 
> 
> You people are very very very confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me get it now, TM.
> Obama good.
> Bush bad.
Click to expand...


Pretty much how the vast majority of people in the world feel.

There are those in this country who seemed to love the failures of GWB for some reason


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> does that make you pitch a tent in your pants?
> 
> loser



{In a section of the order labeled "Restrictions on Intelligence Activities," Ford outlawed political assassination: Section 5(g), entitled "Prohibition on Assassination," states: "No employee of the United States Government shall engage in, or conspire to engage in, political assassination."

Since 1976, every U.S. president has upheld Ford's prohibition on assassinations. In 1978 President Carter issued an executive order with the chief purpose of reshaping the intelligence structure. In Section 2-305 of that order, Carter reaffirmed the U.S. prohibition on assassination.}

U.S. policy on assassinations - CNN

Is Obama a war criminal?

This is FAR more clear than waterboarding, so isn't Obama a war criminal?


----------



## theHawk

rdean said:


> And stop rewriting history.
> 
> Last night on Fox, through a telephone call, that aide that whispered into G.W.Bush's ear a few minutes after the second plane hit the WTC, "America is under attack" and led to that infamous 6 minutes of a terror filled expression and stiff inactivity, said the US only got Bin Laden because of the framework that George Bush put into place.
> 
> That is not true.  The US drew practically every soldier OUT of Afghanistan and went to Iraq.  Bush said, "I don't think about Bin Laden.  Truly, I'm not concerned about him".  Take the man at his word.  Don't make him out to be a liar.
> 
> Worse, on Morning Joe, Republicans said it was fortunate Obama followed Bush policy and decided to keep Guantanamo open.  Clearly an attempt to rewrite history.  Obama was going to close that prison that even our military's top advisors said was a rallying cry for our enemies, but Republicans ran a campaign of lies and deceit.  They terrorized Americans by telling them that Obama was going to let terrorists go on "city streets" and into our "backyards".  Hounding the American people with these lies, finally, public opinion was turned against Obama and he kept Gitmo open.  It's sickening when right wingers try to deny they did this.  It wasn't that long ago.
> 
> Obama campaigned that he would make getting Bin Laden a priority.  He called Afghanistan the "good" war.  He did exactly what he said he was do.  He didn't veer off into another county.  He didn't change his mind about Bin Laden.  He didn't become friendly with terrorists.  He certainly didn't follow the "Bush Policy" of "I don't think about him".
> 
> GOP, finally, you can stop saying, "Obama pals around with terrorists" and "Obama is a Muslim".  You could have stopped all along.  But I suspect you won't.  Now, why you are trying to award this great achievement to George Bush?  Someone who said he really wasn't concerned.  Unless you think he was lying and he really was concerned.
> 
> This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then Obama getting Bin Laden.  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.



It doesn't change the FACT that the Hussein was friends with Bill Ayers a terrorist.
Nor will it change speculation that Obama could of been Muslim at one point.  Personally I think he is an atheist.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Uncensored2008 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture
> 
> WASHINGTON | Mon May 2, 2011 8:46am EDT
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. special forces team that hunted down Osama bin Laden was under orders to kill the al Qaeda mastermind, not capture him, a U.S. national security official told Reuters.
> 
> "This was a kill operation," the official said, making clear there was no desire to try to capture bin Laden alive in Pakistan.
> 
> U.S. team's mission was to kill bin Laden, not capture | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that against the Geneva Convention? Doesn't this make Obama a war criminal?
Click to expand...


Osama was the leader of a terror group, not the leader of a country.

You might want to try thinking before posting.


----------



## MarcATL

ClosedCaption said:


> Wait,
> 
> Bush kept us safe but Obama didn't do shit?



Hahahahahaha!!!

Yeah...right?

It wasn't the military or our armed forces then...it was "Bush kept us safe!!"

Many of those DUMB Palookas are STILL repeating that swill...recently.

"Bush kept us safe!"

What claptrap!!



LoL


----------



## BlindBoo

Jack Fate said:


> Obama had nothing to do with it.  The problem is he will ride this pony as long as he can because he needs something to run on.  Thanks to the US Military, he now has it.  He's lived off other people his entire life.  Other people do the dirty work and he takes all the credit.




He was the Commander in Chief who gave the order.  My guess is that folks in your crowd would be happily blaming the President if the operation ended in disaster like the rescue operation in Iran.......


----------



## tigerbob

teapartysamurai said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Clinton was given this opportunity three times and each time said no.
> 
> So, now we know . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 3,0000 American lives for a Democrat president to finally say yes to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it just occured to me after someone said that the only thing Obama did was say yes to going after Bin Laden (as in he didn't deserve any credit).
> 
> It occured to me, "Hey!  At LEAST he DID say yes.  Clinton said no three times!"
> 
> I'm giving credit where credit is due!
Click to expand...


Slightly disingenuous don't you think?  That didn't appear to be your only, or even your primary point.  If that was the point you'd wanted to make, that's what you'd have said, right?  Or am I putting too much emphasis on the value of clarity?


----------



## KissMy




----------



## Truthmatters

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then *Obama getting Bin Laden.*  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got him?......i thought it was Seal team 6?.....
Click to expand...


Did seal team six have a commander in cheif who made getting osama a priority instead of saying he didnt matter and moving team six to another country?


----------



## jillian

BlindBoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had better see proof that he's dead.
> 
> It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a damn shame you can't trust the President of the United States of America.
> 
> He called President Bush before it was announced.  President Bush and Vice President Cheney both congratulated President Obama. It's too bad Americans like you can't show as much class.
Click to expand...


if a dem had acted like that, they'd have called him/her a traitor.


just sayin'


----------



## MarcATL

SFC Ollie said:


> rdean, Americans killed Usama Bin Laden.  the rest of your rant is political BS. It is a time to celebrate not spin. I could go through your OP and rip it apart but I refuse to let partisan hacks ruin this wonderful news.



Dear RW Hack,

Bush kept us safe!

Yours truly,
RW Palooka


----------



## slukasiewski

Obama and Intelligence in the same sentence? 

Laughable...


----------



## FuelRod

The left will raise Obama to a higher plain that God for this.  In reality it just happened to occur on his watch.
His respect of the religious beliefs of Bin Laden show his true beliefs.


----------



## Oscar Wao

Obama=Truman

I always thought so. Anyone who thought Obama was a "softie" is well...yeah.


----------



## Trajan

if your point is robert that politics is a business where in its chief practitioners are the biggest and best hypocrite's America can produce the answer is yes. BUT in the end, he had to kill him, I hear what you are saying but the issue an alive bin laden sitting at Quantico would have been  to put it lightly problematic at best,  for a long long time.


----------



## del

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Where's my fucking OP?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



*your fucking OP is in the fucking thread somewhere. 

it got  fucking merged with the other 16,000 fucking OPs on this fucking subject, because nobody fucking looks to see if maybe some other fucking genius saw the fucking news and started their own fucking thread about it. 

your ass will be on the fucking outside looking in if you can't obey the rules.*


----------



## konradv

bucs90 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I feel like I am on some idiotic emotional roller coaster
> 
> Why the Hell do we care if he is burried according to "Islamic tradition"???
> 
> If we are going to go and claim that "Good Muslims" would never do such a terrible thing as Sept 11th 2001, then why the FUCK do we give him a burial according to "Islamic tradition"?
> 
> Too many damn questions for me to be comfortable with.
> 
> Congrats PC police  Now all the "bad muslims" will love us again...... is that why we do such stupid things???? Maybe so..... I freeking tired now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, its such a great celebration for our military and nation as a whole.
> 
> But God damned if you-know-who just can't let this moment happen without injecting some left wing, Muslim-sensitivity bullshit come into play.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong....but when US prisons execute someone, do we make all accomodations to treat their corpses with regard to their religion? Do Muslim US prisoners in civilian jails who recieve the death penalty also get their bodies washed by Muslim men and buried at sea....as Osama did? I think not.
> 
> But, most sheriffs dont give a shit about Sharia Law. The US president does, as he has now shown us.
Click to expand...


Every prison flick I've ever seen has had a chaplain accompany the condemned.  So, I'd say you were wrong, accomadations ARE made for religion.  I'm sure an executed Jewish prisoner would be buried quickly , as is there tradition.


----------



## FuelRod

"Trust none of what you hear And less of what you see" Springsteen


----------



## Truthmatters

ClosedCaption said:


> Wait,
> 
> Bush kept us safe but Obama didn't do shit?



ya because 911 was a safe day in America


----------



## kwc57

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about the Intel gathered from detainees at Gitmo that helped us nail Osama; you know, the same detainees that Holder and Obama wanted to Mirandize and bring to US Criminal Court if they had their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the cover story..
> 
> But my gut is telling me the Pakistani Secret police were involved in this one. For several reasons. First, to make up for what happened at the Taj Mahal. Second, which is obvious, Al Qaeda is to much of a liability..and third they are probably looking for some reciprocity down the road.
Click to expand...


I suspect you are dead wrong.  Pakistan has proven time and again that they can not be trusted.  Had they been involved and informed, Osama would have disappeared before the strike.


----------



## Contumacious

Political Junky said:


> ....... he has already been buried at sea.



Fishy.......no pun intended.

.


----------



## theHawk

Truthmatters said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then *Obama getting Bin Laden.*  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got him?......i thought it was Seal team 6?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did seal team six have a commander in cheif who made getting osama a priority instead of saying he didnt matter and moving team six to another country?
Click to expand...


Locating OBL has always been a priority for our military and intelligence agencies, no matter what Bush said once or twice publicly when downplaying the importance of it.


----------



## Avorysuds

editec said:


> What a BUNCH OF WHINING CRYBABIES YOU RIGHT WING CRANKS ARE.
> 
> _Wah Wah Wah!_ the POTUS didn't order that the body be mutilated and violated after we killed him.
> 
> You guys are sick.
> 
> Seriously.



Link to who said that plz.

Ops, you made that one up! Good job!

The left was all like waahhh wahhh wahh I love OBL and wanted him to kill all the children in the world! See how easy but fucking dumb shit silly that was?


----------



## elvis

Soggy in NOLA said:


> All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.



so you were hoping he'd live forever?  and I'm sure if he'd been killed under Bush, you'd have said the same foolish thing. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Truthmatters

FuelRod said:


> The left will raise Obama to a higher plain that God for this.  In reality it just happened to occur on his watch.
> His respect of the religious beliefs of Bin Laden show his true beliefs.



So you dont think it sends a message to muslims acrossed the world that their religion was respected by us in the end?

You just want more cowboy stupid foriegn policy that has drug this mess on for so many years.


----------



## xotoxi

California Girl said:


> Obama pals around with terrorists.



What exactly does "paling around with" mean?

I've never heard that term used unless it is in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists".


----------



## BlindBoo

Dr.Drock said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had better see proof that he's dead.
> 
> It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a damn shame you can't trust the President of the United States of America.
> 
> He called President Bush before it was announced.  President Bush and Vice President Cheney both congratulated President Obama. It's too bad Americans like you can't show as much class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questioning a bureacrat isn't "not showing class".
> 
> Every single word a prominent bureacrat from either party says should be questioned, rather than blindly believed and assumed to be a fact.
Click to expand...


It's not like he was spouting off about some POS partisan legislation.  For that yes I agree with questioning all bureacrats, not if he is telling the truth about the killing of bin Laden.  Big difference.  If it wasw Bush who got him congratulation would also be in order.


----------



## kwc57

slukasiewski said:


> Obama and Intelligence in the same sentence?
> 
> Laughable...



Timeline: Osama bin Laden operation - CNN.com

* Four years ago: Officials uncovered the courier's identity.

* Two years ago: Investigators identified areas of Pakistan where the courier and his brother lived.

* August 2010: The residence of the courier and his brother was found in Abbottabad, 30 to 35 miles north of Islamabad, Pakistan's capital.

* September 2010: The CIA worked with President Barack Obama "on a set of assessments that led it to believe that in fact it was possible" bin Laden may be at the compound in Abbottabad.

* February 2011: U.S. officials concluded there was a "sound intelligence basis" for pursuing bin Laden at that location.

* March and April 2011. President Barack Obama held a series of National Security Council meetings "to develop courses of action to bring justice to Osama bin Laden." There were at least five NSC meetings -- March 14, March 29, April 12, April 19, and April 28.

* April 29, 2011. President Obama gave the final order to pursue the operation.

* May 2, 2011. After months of decision-making and planning, a U.S. military team conducted a small helicopter raid on the compound. The officials did not provide a breakdown of team members, but a senior U.S. defense official said U.S. Navy SEALs were involved in the operation.


----------



## Big Fitz

Osama Bin Laden's dead, the body essentially hidden, but there may yet be DNA confirmation.

Regardless, I have to say we need to take a moment and remember what pain this man has caused us before we start slapping each other on the back and buying each other rounds of beers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCuuEJK5crM]YouTube - 9/11 Twin tower - Enya Only time[/ame]

Congrats to Obama for letting our SEALS off the chain to take him out in the midst of our supposed allies, the Pakistanis.


----------



## Bill Angel

The Gadfly said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get to hear more about these Soldiers who pulled this thing off. What a dangerous daring mission. These guys are national Heroes forever. I would like to hear more about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't; at least, not for many years. The personnel who carry out these missions, whether SF, OD-D, SEALs, CIA, or some combination, have to remain anonymous-that is the nature of covert operations. They won't mind-it's what they do. Some of the most heroic actions in defense of our nation are done by men whose names and faces will never be known to most Americans. Raise your glass to America's "Shadow Warriors", quiet professionals, every one.
Click to expand...


It seems like in Washington DC every secret ultimately gets leaked.
It would surprise me if the identity of the Navy SEAL who actually shot Bin Laden remained secret for long. Do you think that this man will desire to spend the rest of his life known as "the man who shot bin Laden"? That sounds a lot like the honor of being the FBI Agent credited with killing the gangster John Dillinger by shooting him in the head.


----------



## rightwinger

If only for one day........

It's a great day for all America. After ten years of searching, Osama bin Laden has finally received justice. I have often thought about what this day would be like. I envisioned a day similar to post 9-11 when everyone was just American and political affiliations did not matter. It saddens me how quickly the political spin has started. 

I think of the families of 9-11 victims as well as FDNY and NYPD. The people who worked in the Pentagon that day. These people have finally received their long deserved justice and we should spend the day celebrating the end of a tyrant rather than quibble over who gets the credit and who was really to blame.


----------



## theHawk

xotoxi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pals around with terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "paling around with" mean?
> 
> I've never heard that term used unless it is in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists".
Click to expand...


It means he was friends with Bill Ayers, a terrorist.

And the only reason you hear it in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists" is because Obama is one of the few people who willlingly was friends with a known terrorist.


----------



## theHawk

Agreed.  

Good job by those Navy Seals, the CIA, and the Commander-in-Chief for giving the green light.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Oh it was del.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Uncensored2008

Two Thumbs said:


> Obama was the leader of a terror group, not the leader of a country.
> 
> You might want to try thinking before posting.



Whatever you may have against Obama, he is NOT the leader of a terror group and he IS the leader of this nation. 

I'm glad that Osama bin Laden is dead. I agree with killing him. HOWEVER, the same people who bitched about waterboarding better realize that by the letter of the law, Obama is a war criminal for ordering the  assassination of a foreign political leader.


----------



## Angelhair

bigrebnc1775 said:


>



_And may he burn in hell. Thank you Navy Seals!!!_


----------



## Robert

So if we all remember back to the Meme from the left a few years ago it seems today that creating "thousands" more terrorists is acceptable or has that been put on the back burner for the next political party? Just wonderin....


----------



## Dr.Drock

Two Thumbs said:


> hmm,
> 
> This makes my paranoia kick in.
> 
> What do we give a fuck about respecting this piece of shits funeral habits?
> 
> I think there should have been more confermation before we dumped him at see.



Yeah the DNA tests are ongoing, seems like it would've been pretty easy to move his body to heavily guarded military post and been secret about where we took it.


Did we do this with Saddam?  Any other prominent muslim terrorists?


----------



## Jarhead

Obama-
Gave the order. Made the right call. Put aside concerns about international backlash and did what the American People wanted AND needed. Kudos to the CiC. He deserves recognition and no one should be using this for political gain.

Buried at sea-
Smart move. Avoid the shrine.

Timing of body burial-
We are Americans. We are not savages. We should respect the religion of his survivors. THey had 24 hours to bury him.....why should we have waited?
I have no doubt tissue samples were taken for DNA testing when the conspracists arise.

Well done to all involved....from the Bush administration for opening up the search, all branches of the military for all realted operations, and the Obama administration for successfully closing the deal.

Pretty much as I see it? Enough said.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hit a nerve with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -96 reputation points from Nosmo King.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Republicans tried for eight years. Politics now shows how stupid you are.
> 
> Regards,
> Nosmo King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he doesn't try to deny that Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said no?
> 
> Liberals never could take the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Some lies are never put to rest*
Click to expand...

*There's no explaining....




			.....Porky Limbaugh's fans......
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## dilloduck

Being symbolically united for one day is a lovely sentiment-----being truly united for years would be effective. Politicians will never allow that to happen.
Americans love the immediate gratification and fail at the long term commitments.


----------



## Wiseacre

I'm grateful the bastard is finally dead.   I'm also glad that Obama didn't ask for the cooperation of the Pakistanis, the UN, or apparently anybody else, which would have given the SOB advance warning and he woulda been gone.   So yeah, credit Obama for not dicking it up, he did exactly what George W. Bush woulda done.


----------



## froggy

Osama bin Laden: Al-Qaeda will 'recover and retaliate' over killing of leader, experts say - The Daily Record


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Robert said:


> Bush called the operation a momentous achievement that marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.
> 
> I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude, the former president said in a statement. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done.
> 
> Now there is Class unlike the resident who occupy s the White House currently.....


Yeah.....sure...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejph4LBdmmc]YouTube - WMD LIES - Bush Cheney Rumsfeld etc. - THE ULTIMATE CLIP[/ame]​


----------



## signelect

Just a small correction.  Since this insanity started on 9/11 we have lost 50,000 lives including the number so military that have died pursuing this policy.  Based on the numbers I don't think we are winning.


----------



## Leweman

Well no shit.


----------



## Oscar Wao

good post!!


----------



## DiamondDave

Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.


----------



## Dr.Drock

This is exactly what our bureacrats want to hear.  They want the media to get ahold of as many quotes as possible and repeat them as often as possible.


That'll make the warmongering in Afghanistan, Syria, Libya, Pakistan, etc look justified and keep the public scared and not wanting to ask questions.


----------



## xsited1

theHawk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Good job by those Navy Seals, the CIA, and the Commander-in-Chief for giving the green light.



^^^ what he said.

I'd just like to add that Obama gave a wonderful speech last night.


----------



## Ravi

DiamondDave said:


> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.


Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. I think we should blow up the city where he was found to be hiding.
2. They knew.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Leweman

I think Its great.  Theres not many days all Americans can rally around a single event like this and celebrate.  Enjoy it while we can.


----------



## Truthmatters

I have been ready for REAL american partiotism for decades.

There hasnt been much of it since people started calling war heros traitors because they didnt like their political stances


----------



## Sarah G

elvis said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you were hoping he'd live forever?  and I'm sure if he'd been killed under Bush, you'd have said the same foolish thing. I'm sure of it.
Click to expand...


He should have been dead a long time ago, they've likely been in plain sight in Pakistan for awhile.  People had to be wondering...


----------



## Dr.House

Closure for some...  Amen...


----------



## auditor0007

Robert said:


> Bush called the operation a momentous achievement that marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.
> 
> I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude, the former president said in a statement. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done.
> 
> Now there is Class unlike the resident who occupy s the White House currently stark when compared to the "At my direction"  quote from the idiot.



No matter what Obama had said, you righties would have put a negative spin to it.  You just can't stand the thought of giving the guy credit, even when it is due.  I suppose those on the left should be demonstrating how a Republican president couldn't do in eight years what a Democrat did in just over two years.


----------



## KissMy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the leader of a terror group, not the leader of a country.
> 
> You might want to try thinking before posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may have against Obama, he is NOT the leader of a terror group and he IS the leader of this nation.
> 
> I'm glad that Osama bin Laden is dead. I agree with killing him. HOWEVER, the same people who bitched about waterboarding better realize that by the letter of the law, Obama is a war criminal for ordering the assassination of a foreign political leader.
Click to expand...


Obama or NATO also attempted to assassinate Momar Qaddafi 2 times now & actually killed his son & 3 grandchildren.

I don't care if Obama broke this law if the citizens are not being represented by that terrorist leader. As for Osama he was not a leader of a sovereign nation so I believe there was no law broken in this case.


----------



## Avorysuds

Sooo do we get to pull out of Iraq/Afghanistan yet? I honestly don&#8217;t care if OBL is alive or dead, never have&#8230; But honest question, does this mean the Wars are finally over?


----------



## blastoff

It's a bright, cloudless blue sky day here.  Exactly like 9/11/01.


----------



## The Rabbi

dilloduck said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.  How is that "The U.S has been guilty of arrogance in invading others" and a Nobel Peace prize working for you?  I wonder if the Nobel Committee is having second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally eliminating the #1 terrorist in the world, doesn't classify as advancing peace in your book????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe until the next Obama approved drone blows the hell out of civilians.
> 
> Come on folks--Bin laden was killed while Obama was president. Let's not try to stretch his accomplishment any further than that.
Click to expand...


So if eliminating a terrorist will reduce terror then logically eliminating murderers will reduce murder.  Good argument for capital punishment.
Obama didn't screw it up, is about the best that could be said.  He didnt order him captured alive and taken to trial (or maybe he did, we dont know).


----------



## Truthmatters

It will make it easier to leave.

There is still the taliban and their attempts to take over Pakistan so they can wield nukes


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sarah G said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you were hoping he'd live forever?  and I'm sure if he'd been killed under Bush, you'd have said the same foolish thing. I'm sure of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should have been dead a long time ago, they've likely been in plain sight in Pakistan for awhile.  People had to be wondering...
Click to expand...


There is the chance this was strategy.

Let things cool off a bit, so that when he was killed, 

1. He's been outta contact
2. He's been reduce to more coach than leader
3. We kill him when and only when 'we' can also grab the body to avoid him being enshrined as a myrter.


----------



## whitehall

According to the AP "Bin Ladin was quickly buried at sea". Does that make any sense? There are forensic centers in Hawaii and Delaware that specialize in the identification of human bodies. Did they hold a ceremony at sea when they buried him? What about the lavish reward promised? Would it still be paid off even if it can't be proven that it was the right body?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Damn people. There is nothing political about this.

No President can claim this as their own.

No political party can claim it as their victory.

It is a victory for America and all peace loving people all over the world.

Ring the bells and sing a song Bin Laden is Dead. Long live freedom.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwagAlzww5M]YouTube - 50 Ways To Get Bin Laden[/ame]


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I wonder if Obama will give credit to GWB for this as he has with everything else that has happened under his watch?


----------



## tigerbob

auditor0007 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush called the operation a momentous achievement that marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.
> 
> I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude, the former president said in a statement. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done.
> 
> Now there is Class unlike the resident who occupy s the White House currently stark when compared to the "At my direction"  quote from the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what Obama had said, you righties would have put a negative spin to it.  You just can't stand the thought of giving the guy credit, even when it is due.  I suppose those on the left should be demonstrating how a Republican president couldn't do in eight years what a Democrat did in just over two years.
Click to expand...


Which would be equally fucking stupid.


----------



## beowolfe

Congratulations Navy Seals!!!!  Congratulations USA!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Ravi said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
Click to expand...


We now celebrate death?


----------



## Che

rightwinger said:


> If only for one day........
> 
> matter. It saddens me how quickly the political spin has started.


If only this thread was started by someone other than you it would have a lot more meaning to it.

It still is a great day for ones that love America and believe in it and actually follow history as it happened.


----------



## theHawk

Avorysuds said:


> Sooo do we get to pull out of Iraq/Afghanistan yet? I honestly dont care if OBL is alive or dead, never have But honest question, does this mean the Wars are finally over?



Totally unknown at this point.  Who knows we may be at war with Pakistan soon if the military in charge have been hiding Osama.


----------



## Ravi

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now celebrate death?
Click to expand...

Did you cry when Hitler died, too?


----------



## Cal

rightwinger said:


> If only for one day........
> 
> It's a great day for all America. After ten years of searching, Osama bin Laden has finally received justice. I have often thought about what this day would be like. I envisioned a day similar to post 9-11 when everyone was just American and political affiliations did not matter. It saddens me how quickly the political spin has started.
> 
> I think of the families of 9-11 victims as well as FDNY and NYPD. The people who worked in the Pentagon that day. These people have finally received their long deserved justice and we should spend the day celebrating the end of a tyrant rather than quibble over who gets the credit and who was really to blame.



..


----------



## Che

Truthmatters said:


> It will make it easier to leave.
> 
> There is still the taliban and their attempts to take over Pakistan so they can wield nukes


That will make it easier to leave?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

teapartysamurai said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hit a nerve with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he doesn't try to deny that Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said no?
> 
> Liberals never could take the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some lies are never put to rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the lie.  It is a fact that Clinton refused Bin Laden three times!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe5BFWgGgeY]YouTube - Clinton refused to kill bin Laden[/ame]
Click to expand...

Yeah....whatta _shame_ *Obama* didn't get *bin Laden*, the way *Scheuer predicted!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKRLaAI4D18]YouTube - Olbermann's "Worst Persons": Glenn Beck and Michael Scheuer[/ame]​


----------



## elvis

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now celebrate death?
Click to expand...


Yes.  We celebrate the death of this monster.  But this is America.  If you'd like to build a shrine to bin Laden, you are free to do so.


----------



## Truthmatters

Do you understand anything about what is going on in  Pakistan and that the country has nukes which any leader would then have control of if they won the country over?


----------



## del

whitehall said:


> According to the AP "Bin Ladin was quickly buried at sea". Does that make any sense? There are forensic centers in Hawaii and Delaware that specialize in the identification of human bodies. Did they hold a ceremony at sea when they buried him? What about the lavish reward promised? Would it still be paid off even if it can't be proven that it was the right body?



they've already taken tissue samples and done DNA matches with family members.


----------



## auditor0007

Sallow said:


> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.



Actually it does not.  Remember Bush Senior's approval numbers after Desert Storm?  Remember the election of 92?  Of course, had Perot not run, Bush almost certainly would have defeated Clinton, but just saying.  The biggest reason Obama is likely to be re-elected is that the Republicans don't have a favorable candidate to go against him.


----------



## Zander

DiamondDave said:


> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.



We got the bastard. Celebrating is to be expected!  Lighten up and enjoy the moment. 

But I do like the idea of donating to Wounded Warriors.......


----------



## Sarah G

Two Thumbs said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you were hoping he'd live forever?  and I'm sure if he'd been killed under Bush, you'd have said the same foolish thing. I'm sure of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have been dead a long time ago, they've likely been in plain sight in Pakistan for awhile.  People had to be wondering...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is the chance this was strategy.
> 
> Let things cool off a bit, so that when he was killed,
> 
> 1. He's been outta contact
> 2. He's been reduce to more coach than leader
> 3. We kill him when and only when 'we' can also grab the body to avoid him being enshrined as a myrter.
Click to expand...


I know they've had preditor drones in Pakastan but would they spot a compound like that, I don't know.  I think they had help figuring out exactly where he was.  

I'm sure they would have taken him alive if they could.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the AP "Bin Ladin was quickly buried at sea". Does that make any sense? There are forensic centers in Hawaii and Delaware that specialize in the identification of human bodies. Did they hold a ceremony at sea when they buried him? What about the lavish reward promised? Would it still be paid off even if it can't be proven that it was the right body?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they've already taken tissue samples and done DNA matches with family members.
Click to expand...


I see a "deather" movement developing.


----------



## Ravi

whitehall said:


> According to the AP "Bin Ladin was quickly buried at sea". Does that make any sense? There are forensic centers in Hawaii and Delaware that specialize in the identification of human bodies. Did they hold a ceremony at sea when they buried him? What about the lavish reward promised? Would it still be paid off even if it can't be proven that it was the right body?


Why would we want his body on American soil....how revolting a thought. Not to mention said American soil would become the target of AQ.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> FactCheck.org: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden?
> 
> Q: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden?
> Was Bill Clinton offered bin Laden on "a silver platter"? Did he refuse? Was there cause at the time?
> A: Probably not, and it would not have mattered anyway as *there was no evidence at the time that bin Laden had committed any crimes against American citizens.*



*"Awwwwwwwwww.....NO!!!!.......*






*.......FACTS!!!!!!"*​


----------



## kwc57

Soggy in NOLA said:


> All we did by killing Bin Laden was create more terrorists.  Well done.



Think of it like the death penalty.  We don't use it because it is a deterrent, we use to to remove worthless human shit from the face of the earth.  What kind of pussies would we be if we let him live because of fear of more terrorists?


----------



## Avorysuds

So I take it the answer is not only no about ending wars but we will probably expand other wars like Lybia/Pakistan... /sigh.


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now celebrate death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you cry when Hitler died, too?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvZjldFCzco]YouTube - Beau Brummels - "Just a Little" - Shindig[/ame]


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

bucs90 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they bury him at sea?  Why not have a trial against humanity or bury him here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's exact words: "In accordance to Islamic Law, he was buried within 24 hours" and the choice of burial was at sea.
> 
> Despite separation of church and state, we referred to Islamic Law to determine what to do. I'm following Obama's lead, and referring to Islamic Law to see how I should feel about this.
Click to expand...


Obama's a complete and utter douche bag.  The fucker's obsessed with not offending this dirt bag garbage cult of death and misery known as Islam.  '12 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Big Hoss

R.I.P He was a great freedom fighter...fought off 2 of the worlds biggest tyranical regimes. He died fighting no better way to go.


----------



## auditor0007

grunt11b said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, haven't you heard? Obama himself went to Pakistan and shot him hisself. Don'tcha just love Mr President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will turn out to be a circus. Obama will take credit for what an SF Team accomplished even though he did not have the balls to call the shots. The moderates and libs will hate Obama for it, but he will win them back with his jokes of trump. This is just another part of the obama deception, dont pay attention to this, pay attention to what obama is doing while this news is being covered, which is pretty much more of the same shit we all disagree with.
Click to expand...


Apparently, you are that dumb.


----------



## Che

Truthmatters said:


> Do you understand anything about what is going on in  Pakistan and that the country has nukes which any leader would then have control of if they won the country over?



It's pretty obvious that you don't understand much about anything.  But now here is your chance for redemption.  Why would it now be any easier to leave as you stated?  I can see you now.  You've got a blank look on your face staring at your screen.  Must be that extra chromosome, perhaps?


----------



## tigerbob

Soggy in NOLA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they bury him at sea?  Why not have a trial against humanity or bury him here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's exact words: "In accordance to Islamic Law, he was buried within 24 hours" and the choice of burial was at sea.
> 
> Despite separation of church and state, we referred to Islamic Law to determine what to do. I'm following Obama's lead, and referring to Islamic Law to see how I should feel about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's a complete and utter douche bag.  The fucker's obsessed with not offending this dirt bag garbage cult of death and misery known as Islam.  '12 can't come soon enough.
Click to expand...


On the other hand...



tigerbob said:


> If we give him a trial we give him a stage, create a global rallying point for his supporters, and create months of tension.  The result (conviction and execution) would never be accepted as "justice" by his supporters so what possible benefit would come from it?
> 
> In burying him at sea, you negate the potential for creating a site of "martyrdom" at his burial place.
> 
> Correct decision was made.  Kill him, throw him overboard and have done with it.


----------



## Cuyo

Meister said:


> I'm just glad the trophy is finally dead.  I thought he had died in 2001....guess I was wrong.  I was glad to see that Obama didn't politicize it for political gain in his speech last night.  Personally, I thought it was a great speech from Obama in which he gave some credit to Bush and Pakistan.  A thumbs up to the man from a conservative.





You're a man among children here.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







California Girl said:


> So, in fact your thread title is bullshit. Color me shocked that - again - you are unable to differentiate between speculation and fact.
> 
> Idiot.






1. This is another reason *I CAN"T STAND GIRLS FROM CALIFORNIA*.
2. Good news a mass murderer gets his brains blown out and she comes up with this crap.
3. Anti-American bitch!
4. Get back in your cave apartment, CG, they really are out to get you!!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sarah G

whitehall said:


> According to the AP "Bin Ladin was quickly buried at sea". Does that make any sense? There are forensic centers in Hawaii and Delaware that specialize in the identification of human bodies. Did they hold a ceremony at sea when they buried him? What about the lavish reward promised? Would it still be paid off even if it can't be proven that it was the right body?



I hear his son was also killed, I wondered if we took possession of his body as well.  It's very easy to get dna samples.  Maybe they had everything they needed for anything further.  

They could have shaved his beard and head and gotten all of the dna evidence they would need.


----------



## Angelhair

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now celebrate death?
Click to expand...


_But of course we celebrate death - especially THIS death.  God Bless the USA!!!  The WORLD will be better for it._


----------



## Sallow

kwc57 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about the Intel gathered from detainees at Gitmo that helped us nail Osama; you know, the same detainees that Holder and Obama wanted to Mirandize and bring to US Criminal Court if they had their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the cover story..
> 
> But my gut is telling me the Pakistani Secret police were involved in this one. For several reasons. First, to make up for what happened at the Taj Mahal. Second, which is obvious, Al Qaeda is to much of a liability..and third they are probably looking for some reciprocity down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you are dead wrong.  Pakistan has proven time and again that they can not be trusted.  Had they been involved and informed, Osama would have disappeared before the strike.
Click to expand...


Um..okay..sure..

It was white Jason Bourne looking guys shaking the trees..

PressTV - Jailed CIA agent let go by Pakistan

Oh wait..maybe not.


----------



## auditor0007

Sarah G said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have been dead a long time ago, they've likely been in plain sight in Pakistan for awhile.  People had to be wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the chance this was strategy.
> 
> Let things cool off a bit, so that when he was killed,
> 
> 1. He's been outta contact
> 2. He's been reduce to more coach than leader
> 3. We kill him when and only when 'we' can also grab the body to avoid him being enshrined as a myrter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know they've had preditor drones in Pakastan but would they spot a compound like that, I don't know.  I think they had help figuring out exactly where he was.
> 
> I'm sure they would have taken him alive if they could.
Click to expand...


Why would they want to have taken him alive?  Can you imagine the circus?  The trial?  He probably would have died of natural causes in prison before we executed him.  We knew he was guilty; he told us he was.  His execution was swift and to the point.  End of story.  Now we don't have the circus and can get on with things.


----------



## Che

Avorysuds said:


> So I take it the answer is not only no about ending wars but we will probably expand other wars like Lybia/Pakistan... /sigh.


In this world, wars will never end.  If the world's population were down to two people they would find something to fight over.

You can blame it on religion or politics or anything you please.  Humans will argue and fight with one another over just about anything.


----------



## BlindBoo

California Girl said:


> Obama pals around with terrorists.



The Weathermen Underground planned to overthrow the government with a set of carefully planned bombings over the next 11 months.  The bombs were usually planted somewhere of political signifigance, where they could get what they believed was revenge.  (Note that the Weathermen never intended to harm a human being with these bombings.  They would call in an hour prior to detonation to make sure that everyone would safely evacuate the building.  They were trying to overthrow the government, not murder innocent bystandards).

The Weathermen Underground -- "You don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows." -Bob Dylan

Should remind you of the Irgun and Haganah.  Recall that when they bombed the English Headquaters in the Kind David Hotel July 22, 1946, killing 93, they called the Brits ahead of time to warn them.  It was organised by Irgun leader, Menachem Begin, who went on to be twice prime minister of Israel and Nobel Peace prize winner.

One mans ceiling is another mans floor.


----------



## Trajan

del said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the AP "Bin Ladin was quickly buried at sea". Does that make any sense? There are forensic centers in Hawaii and Delaware that specialize in the identification of human bodies. Did they hold a ceremony at sea when they buried him? What about the lavish reward promised? Would it still be paid off even if it can't be proven that it was the right body?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they've already taken tissue samples and done DNA matches with family members.
Click to expand...


I am sure they have plenty of pics too. I will assume, eventually one will get out(?), I think they should destroy all but one copy that goes into a very safe deep place just in case the Fundies try and resurrect him.


----------



## kwc57

Sallow said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the cover story..
> 
> But my gut is telling me the Pakistani Secret police were involved in this one. For several reasons. First, to make up for what happened at the Taj Mahal. Second, which is obvious, Al Qaeda is to much of a liability..and third they are probably looking for some reciprocity down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are dead wrong.  Pakistan has proven time and again that they can not be trusted.  Had they been involved and informed, Osama would have disappeared before the strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um..okay..sure..
> 
> It was white Jason Bourne looking guys shaking the trees..
> 
> PressTV - Jailed CIA agent let go by Pakistan
> 
> Oh wait..maybe not.
Click to expand...


?


----------



## DiamondDave

Ravi said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself bitch

Did not see them outside of a military base... saw a bunch of GW University college looking pukes, drunk in front of the White House

Yeah... celebrate.... but remember exactly who brought this about... and it is not some politician


----------



## theHawk

Epsilon Delta said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> True to some extent.  Islam will still be at war with us.  But those people only understand death and violence.  This at least sends them a message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to say Islam? Bin Laden and people like him represent only a narrow and radical segment of Muslim societies. Don't forget, it was Muslims in Pakistan that provided crucial intel and cooperation to kill him anyway. Bin Laden killed eight times more muslims than westerners: that's a lot of hate. It's not a question of Islam, it's a question of being extremists. That's why they're called extremists, because they're EXTREME, they're not like the majority of the people around them.
Click to expand...


Believe that if you want.  Doesn't change the fact that Osama is held as a hero in the Islamic world.  Kind of says somethng that he was living in a fairly large town in the Muslim world.


----------



## Trajan

auditor0007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is the chance this was strategy.
> 
> Let things cool off a bit, so that when he was killed,
> 
> 1. He's been outta contact
> 2. He's been reduce to more coach than leader
> 3. We kill him when and only when 'we' can also grab the body to avoid him being enshrined as a myrter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they've had preditor drones in Pakastan but would they spot a compound like that, I don't know.  I think they had help figuring out exactly where he was.
> 
> I'm sure they would have taken him alive if they could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want to have taken him alive?  Can you imagine the circus?  The trial?  He probably would have died of natural causes in prison before we executed him.  We knew he was guilty; he told us he was.  His execution was swift and to the point.  End of story.  Now we don't have the circus and can get on with things.
Click to expand...


agreed, the mission was to kill him, the first real pragmatic and informed decision I have seen Obama make in a while and it was the right one imho.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but where do I err in FACT?
> 
> FACT: Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said NO!
> 
> FACT: Obama said yes to getting Bin Laden.
> 
> What even happened between those times???????
> 
> 9/11!
> 
> So now we know what it takes for a Democrat to say YES to getting someone like Bin Laden.
> 
> And all you can do is throw four letter words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is really no moral difference between you and bin laden.
> 
> Enjoy knowing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> The liberals are so fuming at this, they can't even debate.  They can only foam at the mouth!
Click to expand...


Foam????????












Yeah......that's what it's called, *Skippy*.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Ravi said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now celebrate death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you cry when Hitler died, too?
Click to expand...


How fucking old do you think I am?


----------



## ogibillm

Soggy in NOLA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they bury him at sea?  Why not have a trial against humanity or bury him here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's exact words: "In accordance to Islamic Law, he was buried within 24 hours" and the choice of burial was at sea.
> 
> Despite separation of church and state, we referred to Islamic Law to determine what to do. I'm following Obama's lead, and referring to Islamic Law to see how I should feel about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's a complete and utter douche bag.  The fucker's obsessed with not offending this dirt bag garbage cult of death and misery known as Islam.  '12 can't come soon enough.
Click to expand...


let's pretend for a moment that you don't just irrationally hate the president and will find fault with everything he does and that you might actually have a reason for your complaint.

1)what good would keeping a dead body have done us?
2)what good would disrespecting the religious beliefs of over a billion people have done us?
3)what harm did giving a religiously respectful burial cause?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

DiamondDave said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself bitch
> 
> Did not see them outside of a military base... saw a bunch of GW University college looking pukes, drunk in front of the White House
> 
> Yeah... celebrate.... but remember exactly who brought this about... and it is not some politician
Click to expand...


Bunch of dumb college pukes who were what, eight or nine on 9/11?

Just another excuse to get drunk and cop a feel.  Whatever.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that not only has President Obama mended fences with the intelligence community, he's actually developed a very good relationship with it. He's got perhaps the best rapport with the CIA since George HW Bush. Finding and eliminating Osama Bin Laden was a fine piece of cloak and dagger work. That's in addition to killing more "high value" targets then the previous administration.
> 
> If anything..this was an intel masterpiece..and well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what you're saying is the cia is not a professional outfit that does its job outside political horse-crap that happens every decade or so??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really haven't been paying attention.
> 
> The CIA could give a damn about politics.
Click to expand...


then you need to edit your post. I cannot  help it if you have a communication problem.


----------



## Ravi

DiamondDave said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the idiots on tv out in front of the white house, like this is something to celebrate that the politicians did... I swear it was more like college students, getting drunk after winning a championship game, than it was about us taking out an enemy. And you know it will turn into some political talking point or campaign spotlight. I think it is great to ...be glad that the piece of shit is no longer part of this world, but place adulation where it belongs. It's our military brothers and sisters that brought this about. Not some political talking head. I implore people to give a donation to the wounded warrior project or other charity supporting our soldiers and their families, and not to some political campaign because of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself bitch
> 
> Did not see them outside of a military base... saw a bunch of GW University college looking pukes, drunk in front of the White House
> 
> Yeah... celebrate.... but remember exactly who brought this about... and it is not some politician
Click to expand...

In front of the White House, amid the celebrating crowd, were interviewed two soldiers that served in Afghanistan.

I repeat, go fuck yourself, small man jealous of college students.


----------



## High_Gravity

Its good that Bin Laden is finally dead however it has no bearing on the wars in Iraq/Afghanistan/Libya etc etc


----------



## Trajan

kwc57 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about the Intel gathered from detainees at Gitmo that helped us nail Osama; you know, the same detainees that Holder and Obama wanted to Mirandize and bring to US Criminal Court if they had their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the cover story..
> 
> But my gut is telling me the Pakistani Secret police were involved in this one. For several reasons. First, to make up for what happened at the Taj Mahal. Second, which is obvious, Al Qaeda is to much of a liability..and third they are probably looking for some reciprocity down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you are dead wrong.  Pakistan has proven time and again that they can not be trusted.  Had they been involved and informed, Osama would have disappeared before the strike.
Click to expand...



You may be right,  the ISI has been,  to put it lightly highly suspect of duplicitous activity  for years. I started a thread on some thoughts on that in the ME forum....


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KySLGEazlYk]YouTube - Wynn Stewart-It&#39;s Such A Pretty World Today[/ame]


----------



## signelect

Lets just enjoy the moment for America.  There is plenty to be happy about.  Americans did the job, not African-Americans, or Italian-Americans or Spanish-Americans or any of the other hyphenated words but just plain Americans depending on each other to accomplish a very difficult task.  I can't imagine the thought required to issue a death warrant  and contrary to what some believe the military are not a bunch of blood thirsty killers.  The are moms and dads, sons and daughter doing a difficult that they volunteered for.  My heart and my thanks so out to them.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Big Hoss said:


> R.I.P He was a great freedom fighter...fought off 2 of the worlds biggest tyranical regimes. He died fighting no better way to go.



Awesome. Your first post and you went straight to my ignore list.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sarah G said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have been dead a long time ago, they've likely been in plain sight in Pakistan for awhile.  People had to be wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the chance this was strategy.
> 
> Let things cool off a bit, so that when he was killed,
> 
> 1. He's been outta contact
> 2. He's been reduce to more coach than leader
> 3. We kill him when and only when 'we' can also grab the body to avoid him being enshrined as a myrter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know they've had preditor drones in Pakastan but would they spot a compound like that, I don't know.  I think they had help figuring out exactly where he was.
> 
> I'm sure they would have taken him alive if they could.
Click to expand...


I think this was a kill, not capture mission.  someone posted links to it.

And I thought it was a mansion in a mojor city.  So there's no way for a drone to pick him outta the crowd.


----------



## TheBrain

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think we should blow up the city where he was found to be hiding.
> 2. They knew.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



I think we should kill your entire family. They HAVE to know how stupid you are.


Do you see how asinine that statement is? I doubt it.


----------



## Toro

Mr. Jones said:


> In an interview only months before her death, Bhutto, possibly unintentionally, admitted that Bin Laden had been killed. She refers to someone as "the man who killed Osama Bin Laden"
> 
> Bhutto Confirms that Osama Bin Laden is Dead



It was unintentional. She was clearly referencing Daniel Pearle.


----------



## Trajan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sONfxPCTU0]YouTube - Can We All Just Get Along? For The Kids & Old People? RODNEY KING SPEAKS![/ame]


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Ravi said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself bitch
> 
> Did not see them outside of a military base... saw a bunch of GW University college looking pukes, drunk in front of the White House
> 
> Yeah... celebrate.... but remember exactly who brought this about... and it is not some politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In front of the White House, amid the celebrating crowd, were interviewed two soldiers that served in Afghanistan.
> 
> I repeat, go fuck yourself, small man jealous of college students.
Click to expand...


What?  Jealous of a bunch of drunken numbnutz who haven't a clue?  Fuck those stupid half-wits.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xotoxi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pals around with terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "paling around with" mean?
> 
> I've never heard that term used unless it is in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists".
Click to expand...


I saw a fence with this graffiti: "Xotoxi pals around with cows!"


----------



## Che

High_Gravity said:


> Its good that Bin Laden is finally dead however it has no bearing on the wars in Iraq/Afghanistan/Libya etc etc



Right on.  There have been and are others now that have been calling the shots for some time.  It is good that he is dead.  There are still lots of other scum that need to be shot in the face.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> I have been ready for REAL american partiotism for decades.
> 
> There hasnt been much of it since people started calling war heros traitors because they didnt like their political stances



Really? you have been ready for REAL american partiotism for decades? Why is now so differant than any other time in the past 40 or 50 decades?




> There hasnt been much of it since people started calling war heros traitors because they didnt like their political stances



And who has done that?


----------



## TheBrain

usa!! usa!! usa!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

G.T. said:


> Rabbi, the point is over your head. The point is not whether or not Clinton had a shot at Bin Laden as being "correct information," the point is that it's useless and SMALL-minded shit to bring up, on a Victorious and Happy day like today.



I wonder if Obama will blame this on GWB, you know, like everything else that has happened on his watch?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The Rabbi said:


> This was a culmination of 10 years of U.S. policy, begun by Pres Bush.


Yeah.....*that's* what happened.....

.......*AFTER Bushco* *DROPPED-THE-BALL!!!!*​


> "For other observers, however, the real point was not that the new Administration dismissed the terrorist theat. On the contrary, Rice, Hadley and Cheney, says an official, "all got that it was important." *The question is, How high a priority did terrorism get? Clarke says that dealing with al-Qaeda "was in the top tier of issues reviewed by the Bush Administration." But other topics got far more attention. The whole Bush national-security team was obsessed with setting up a national system of missile defense.* Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld was absorbed by a long review of the military's force structure. Attorney General John Ashcroft had come into office as a dedicated crime buster. Rice was desperately trying to keep in line a national-security teamincluding Rumsfeld, Cheney and Secretary of State Colin Powellwhose members had wildly different agendas and styles. "Terrorism," says a former Clinton White House official, speaking of the new Administration, "wasn't on their plate of key issues." Al-Qaeda had not been a feature of the landscape when the Republicans left office in 1993. The Bush team, says an official, "had to learn about [al-Qaeda] and figure out where it fit into their broader foreign policy.'
> 
> *But doing so meant delay**."*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

ogibillm said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's exact words: "In accordance to Islamic Law, he was buried within 24 hours" and the choice of burial was at sea.
> 
> Despite separation of church and state, we referred to Islamic Law to determine what to do. I'm following Obama's lead, and referring to Islamic Law to see how I should feel about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's a complete and utter douche bag.  The fucker's obsessed with not offending this dirt bag garbage cult of death and misery known as Islam.  '12 can't come soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let's pretend for a moment that you don't just irrationally hate the president and will find fault with everything he does and that you might actually have a reason for your complaint.
> 
> 1)what good would keeping a dead body have done us?
> 2)what good would disrespecting the religious beliefs of over a billion people have done us?
> 3)what harm did giving a religiously respectful burial cause?
Click to expand...


Fuck Islam.  I'd love to shove a pound of bacon up all their asses and beat 'em with a shoe.


----------



## Synthaholic

bucs90 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt this one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's true. Obama said he'd be buried within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic Law". WTF? Islamic Law? We aren't under Islamic Law.
Click to expand...

Show where he said "law".  I call bullshit.

This is a good move.  It demonstrates once more that we are not at war with Islam, and shows once more that President Obama is the adult in American politics.

What would you have us do - send him to a taxidermist and put him on display at the Smithsonian?


----------



## elvis

Synthaholic said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's true. Obama said he'd be buried within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic Law". WTF? Islamic Law? We aren't under Islamic Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show where he said "law".  I call bullshit.
> 
> This is a good move.  It demonstrates once more that we are not at war with Islam, and shows once more that President Obama is the adult in American politics.
> 
> What would you have us do - send him to a taxidermist and put him on display at the Smithsonian?
Click to expand...


they've been saying it that way on the news.  not sure if the President said it in that manner.


----------



## rightwinger

It is really poetic justice that Osama bin laden will not be around to celebrate the tenth anniversary of his mass murder. The thought of the US respectfully mourning its dead next September, with him still out there is horrible. Glad that as we give our respects to the dead from that day, he will be sleeping with the fishes in some distant ocean


----------



## whitehall

Remember the outrage on the left when President Bush landed on the Carrier and a banner said "mission accomplished" meaning Saddam was located and arrested? It's a great thing that Osama was killed even if his body was mysteriously buried at sea but already we see statements about "increased security measures" and it ain't over until the fat lady sings the National Anthem.


----------



## tigerbob

Avorysuds said:


> Sooo do we get to pull out of Iraq/Afghanistan yet? I honestly dont care if OBL is alive or dead, never have But honest question, does this mean the Wars are finally over?



Probably not, but that's a question for tomorrow.


----------



## ClosedCaption

theHawk said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pals around with terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "paling around with" mean?
> 
> I've never heard that term used unless it is in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means he was friends with Bill Ayers, a terrorist.
> 
> And the only reason you hear it in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists" is because Obama is one of the few people who willlingly was friends with a known terrorist.
Click to expand...


They weren't friends


----------



## Synthaholic

waltky said:


> Mebbe he was wounded...
> 
> ... an' dey was takin' him to Gitmo...
> 
> ... but he died onna way...
> 
> ... so dey just dumped his sorry carcass...
> 
> ... inna Bay of Pigs.


You gonna pollute this forum too, PogoPossum?


----------



## TheBrain

I would like to see the date of the scum's death officially declared VAQ day.


----------



## ogibillm

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's a complete and utter douche bag.  The fucker's obsessed with not offending this dirt bag garbage cult of death and misery known as Islam.  '12 can't come soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's pretend for a moment that you don't just irrationally hate the president and will find fault with everything he does and that you might actually have a reason for your complaint.
> 
> 1)what good would keeping a dead body have done us?
> 2)what good would disrespecting the religious beliefs of over a billion people have done us?
> 3)what harm did giving a religiously respectful burial cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck Islam.  I'd love to shove a pound of bacon up all their asses and beat 'em with a shoe.
Click to expand...


a well reasoned and rational response. 

one thing is for sure - you never fail to disappoint.


----------



## Valerie

I wonder how many of those who were out celebrating have loved ones serving in the military or loved ones who were killed on 9/11......?


It's indeed silly to suggest average Americans shouldn't celebrate this terrorist being brought to justice... 


Forget about politics, we all give our military credit for accomplishing that task, that's a no-brainer.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

G.T. said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great day for freedom, The USA, and all Americans.
> 
> 
> Please stop using this fantastic news as a political weapon. It makes all sides appear stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, for good measure,  for George H.W. also. His heart was in this, and he made that very clear. He cared and *was not by ANY means sitting on his hands.*
Click to expand...

No *doubt*.
(....Unless, of *course*, his *Jim Beam* was in an IV-bag.)



> *Perpetual Vacation; By BUSHCO*


----------



## Ravi

elvis said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's true. Obama said he'd be buried within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic Law". WTF? Islamic Law? We aren't under Islamic Law.
> 
> 
> 
> Show where he said "law".  I call bullshit.
> 
> This is a good move.  It demonstrates once more that we are not at war with Islam, and shows once more that President Obama is the adult in American politics.
> 
> What would you have us do - send him to a taxidermist and put him on display at the Smithsonian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they've been saying it that way on the news.  not sure if the President said it in that manner.
Click to expand...

I don't recall Obama saying anything about the disposal of the body.


----------



## ClosedCaption

But Bush and the Bin Laden family were business partners.  But that's ok because Bush is a repub.  See?  
Just because the Bin Ladens were allowed to leave the US on 911 doesn't mean anything.  See how that works?


----------



## uscitizen

Waah!


----------



## High_Gravity

Che said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its good that Bin Laden is finally dead however it has no bearing on the wars in Iraq/Afghanistan/Libya etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on.  There have been and are others now that have been calling the shots for some time.  It is good that he is dead.  There are still lots of other scum that need to be shot in the face.
Click to expand...


Alot of the guys we are fighting in Afghanistan had nothing to do with 9/11 and are fighting the US for very different reasons than Bin Laden did, which is why although it is great Osama is dead, these guys are not going to lay down their arms because of it.


----------



## Big Hoss

They want to be mad at someone for 9/11 they need to look at the u.s and israeli governments.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> It is really poetic justice that Osama bin laden will not be around to celebrate the tenth anniversary of his mass murder. The thought of the US respectfully mourning its dead next September, with him still out there is horrible. Glad that as we give our respects to the dead from that day, he will be sleeping with the fishes in some distant ocean



Looking at his FBI wanted poster there is no mention that he was connected with the 9/11 attack.


Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world. 

FBI  USAMA BIN LADEN


and when did the spelling of his name change?


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> I wonder how many of those who were out celebrating have loved ones serving in the military or loved ones who were killed on 9/11......?
> 
> 
> It's indeed silly to suggest average Americans shouldn't celebrate this terrorist being brought to justice...
> 
> 
> Forget about politics, we all give our military credit for accomplishing that task, that's a no-brainer.


Or how many of them are simply college students whose young lives were defined by 9/11?

I am overwhelmed at the pettiness of some posters.


----------



## VaYank5150

whitehall said:


> Remember the outrage on the left when President Bush landed on the Carrier and a banner said "mission accomplished" meaning Saddam was located and arrested? It's a great thing that Osama was killed even if his body was mysteriously buried at sea but already we see statements about "increased security measures" and it ain't over until the fat lady sings the National Anthem.



Is there a point in here somewhere?  Or a question?


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> *All of these idiots out their chanting are so fucken stupid* because all hell is gonna break loose once the reality sinks in.



Let everyone on this website see that you think jubilant Americans celebrating OBL's death are IDIOTS.

You're an asshole.


----------



## tigerbob

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's a complete and utter douche bag.  The fucker's obsessed with not offending this dirt bag garbage cult of death and misery known as Islam.  '12 can't come soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's pretend for a moment that you don't just irrationally hate the president and will find fault with everything he does and that you might actually have a reason for your complaint.
> 
> 1)what good would keeping a dead body have done us?
> 2)what good would disrespecting the religious beliefs of over a billion people have done us?
> 3)what harm did giving a religiously respectful burial cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck Islam.  I'd love to shove a pound of bacon up all their asses and beat 'em with a shoe.
Click to expand...


Unsatisfied with just "Fuck Islam", you then edited to add the bacon observation?  WTF?


----------



## Uncensored2008

KissMy said:


> Obama or NATO also attempted to assassinate Momar Qaddafi 2 times now & actually killed his son & 3 grandchildren.



Nope, that was a bombing of Tripoli under Reagan. A vastly different situation than sending a group of assassins to directly kill him at close range.



> I don't care if Obama broke this law if the citizens are not being represented by that terrorist leader.



Of course you don't. 

One set of rules for the hated Bush, a different set for Dear Leader.



> As for Osama he was not a leader of a sovereign nation so I believe there was no law broken in this case.



You're wrong. I posted the law.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Hot Wire said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush called the operation a momentous achievement that marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.
> 
> I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude, the former president said in a statement. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done.
> 
> Now there is Class unlike the resident who occupy s the White House currently stark when compared to the "At my direction"  quote from the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,The CIA and the Navy Seals did the job.All hussein obama had to do was say YES to the plan.But the fascist pig obama wants most of the credit.Remember he is in election
> campagin mode now.obama cares more about being reelected than this nation.His lust for power is great.
Click to expand...







*"Thash RIGHT!!!!"*​


----------



## edthecynic

Tough talk on Pakistan from Obama | Reuters
*Tough talk on Pakistan from Obama*

         By Steve Holland
                  WASHINGTON |          Wed Aug 1, 2007 7:26pm EDT

 WASHINGTON  (Reuters) - Democratic presidential candidate *Sen. Barack Obama said on  Wednesday the United States must be willing to strike al Qaeda targets  inside Pakistan,* adopting a tough tone after a chief rival accused him of naivete in foreign policy.

  Obama's stance comes amid  debate in Washington over what to do about a resurgent al Qaeda and  Taliban in areas of northwest Pakistan that President Pervez Musharraf  has been unable to control, and concerns that new recruits are being  trained there for a September 11-style attack against the United States.

*Obama said if elected in November 2008 he would be willing to attack inside Pakistan with or without approval from the Pakistani government,* a move that would likely cause anxiety in the already troubled region.
*"If we have actionable intelligence about high-value terrorist targets and President Musharraf won't act, we will," Obama said*


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is really poetic justice that Osama bin laden will not be around to celebrate the tenth anniversary of his mass murder. The thought of the US respectfully mourning its dead next September, with him still out there is horrible. Glad that as we give our respects to the dead from that day, he will be sleeping with the fishes in some distant ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at his FBI wanted poster there is no mention that he was connected with the 9/11 attack.
> 
> 
> Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world.
> 
> FBI  USAMA BIN LADEN
> 
> 
> and when did the spelling of his name change?
Click to expand...


Who cares?

The son of a bitch is dead


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Did you cry when Hitler died, too?



Did you cry when Mao died? Do you still mourn Che Guevara?


----------



## Valerie

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I wonder if Obama will give credit to GWB for this as he has with everything else that has happened under his watch?





This is one of those things that should go beyond partisan politics...






> Former President George W. Bush, who in the wake of 9/11 began the war on Islamic extremism, said he had talked to Obama Sunday night and lauded his successor.
> 
> &#8220;Earlier this evening, President Obama called to inform me that American forces killed Osama bin Laden, the leader of the Al Qaeda network that attacked America on September 11, 2001,&#8221; said Bush in a statement. &#8220;I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude. This momentous achievement marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.&#8221;
> 
> House Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) also praised Obama.
> 
> &#8220;This is great news for the security of the American people and a victory in our continued fight against Al Qaeda and radical extremism around the world,&#8221; Boehner said in a statement. &#8220;I want to congratulate &#8212; and thank &#8212; the hard-working men and women of our Armed Forces and intelligence community for their tireless efforts and perseverance that led to this success. I also want to commend President Obama and his team, as well as President Bush, for all of their efforts to bring Osama bin Laden to justice.&#8221;
> 
> ...
> 
> "This is not a night for partisanship,&#8221; said former Bush White House Chief of Staff Andrew Card in a telephone interview on MSNBC. &#8220;This is a night for celebration and gratitude and quite frankly to remember the victims of 9/11.&#8221;
> 
> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0511/54070.html


----------



## DiamondDave

Ravi said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself. People were happy that AMERICA got bin laden. They are perfectly entitled to be celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself bitch
> 
> Did not see them outside of a military base... saw a bunch of GW University college looking pukes, drunk in front of the White House
> 
> Yeah... celebrate.... but remember exactly who brought this about... and it is not some politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In front of the White House, amid the celebrating crowd, were interviewed two soldiers that served in Afghanistan.
> 
> I repeat, go fuck yourself, small man jealous of college students.
Click to expand...


Yeah... and a bunch of hooting and hollering morons who just had to go to the White House... Believe what you want to believe... I believe this was misplaced... And I FULLY believe this will be made a political talking point and all the credit will be claimed by the talking heads for political points, and wrongly so...

Which is why I called for donations to the better causes than politics on this


----------



## elvis

wait.  they're saying "islamic tradition"  not law.

Official: US ensuring bin Laden's body is handled in accordance with Islamic tradition - Politics - msnbc.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had better see proof that he's dead.
> 
> It's a damned shame that you can't even trust your own President.
> 
> 
> *I wonder if Obama is gonna blame Bush for this one*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Obama for what? In 2001, George Bush was President, I think.  Georgie Porgie told the American people that we would stop at nothing to capture bin Laden.  In fact Bush's promotion for the invasion of  Afghanistan was that this was our highest priority .  However in 2002, Bush said he didn't know where bin Laden was, that he didn't care nor did anyone else but that was OK because it wasn't our highest priority.
> 
> A comment to Bush's apologists - you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blame Bush dip-shit. I was wondering if Obama was going to blame Bush for this mission. It was intended to be a joke. Instead Obama made sure everyone knew he gave the go ahead.
> 
> The fact is as long as UBL felt unsafe they were never gonna find him. He seemed to have felt safe enough to erect a compound a short distance from a Pakastani military base. He probably felt that he was in the clear. The only way this could have happened is if a deal was made to allow our troops in to take him out. The government claims they knew nothing. Fat fucken chance.
> 
> All of these idiots out their chanting are so fucken stupid because all hell is gonna break loose once the reality sinks in. It's like the "Mission Accomplished" sign. Al Qaeda is not kaput. They're still out there and now they're gonna have a new leader.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3595482-post1.html


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Not sorry 'bout this:
> 
> 1. Did we really need yet another 'Osama's dead' thread?
> 
> 2. Fuck off, idiot.
> 
> Lady Girl of California








That's pretty funny!


----------



## Claudette

Meister said:


> I'm just glad the trophy is finally dead.  I thought he had died in 2001....guess I was wrong.  I was glad to see that Obama didn't politicize it for political gain in his speech last night.  Personally, I thought it was a great speech from Obama in which he gave some credit to Bush and Pakistan.  A thumbs up to the man from a conservative.



Ditto big time Meister. 

I also thought he was dead. Buried under tons of rock at Tora Bora. Guess i was wrong. 

Obamas speech last night was short and to the pont. He gave credit where it was due and didn't turn it into a campaign op. 

Kudo's to the Prez for that speech. 

A good day for America.


----------



## VaYank5150

Mission accomplished!


----------



## PoliticalChic

ClosedCaption said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "paling around with" mean?
> 
> I've never heard that term used unless it is in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means he was friends with Bill Ayers, a terrorist.
> 
> And the only reason you hear it in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists" is because Obama is one of the few people who willlingly was friends with a known terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They weren't friends
Click to expand...


Of course they were. And friends is the least of it.
Ayers wrote his book "Dreams."

This from pro-Obama writer Anderson:


[Christopher] Andersen, in "Barack and Michelle: Portrait of a Marriage," writes that Obama was faced with a deadline with the Times Books division of Random House to submit his manuscript after already having canceled a contract with Simon & Schuster. Confronted with the threat of a second failure, *his wife, Michelle, suggested he seek the help of "his friend and Hyde Park neighbor Bill Ayers." *Author confirms Bill Ayers helped Obama write 'Dreams'


So, being proven wrong re: your post, does that mean that you are just as wrong about 'Hope and Change'?


----------



## Two Thumbs

He died of lead poisoning.

Just as I had hoped.

Kudos all around.

And a special thanks to the people in my sig line.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush called the operation a momentous achievement that marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.
> 
> I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude, the former president said in a statement. The fight against terror goes on, but tonight America has sent an unmistakable message: No matter how long it takes, justice will be done.
> 
> Now there is Class unlike the resident who occupy s the White House currently stark when compared to the "At my direction"  quote from the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,The CIA and the Navy Seals did the job.All hussein obama had to do was say YES to the plan.But the fascist pig obama wants most of the credit.Remember he is in election
> campagin mode now.obama cares more about being reelected than this nation.His lust for power is great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How sad to be such a petty little you.
Click to expand...

Ya' ever notice how funny those Pakistanis talk.....

*"His lust for power is great."*


----------



## tigerbob

edthecynic said:


> Tough talk on Pakistan from Obama | Reuters
> *Tough talk on Pakistan from Obama*
> 
> By Steve Holland
> WASHINGTON |          Wed Aug 1, 2007 7:26pm EDT
> 
> WASHINGTON  (Reuters) - Democratic presidential candidate *Sen. Barack Obama said on  Wednesday the United States must be willing to strike al Qaeda targets  inside Pakistan,* adopting a tough tone after a chief rival accused him of naivete in foreign policy.
> 
> Obama's stance comes amid  debate in Washington over what to do about a resurgent al Qaeda and  Taliban in areas of northwest Pakistan that President Pervez Musharraf  has been unable to control, and concerns that new recruits are being  trained there for a September 11-style attack against the United States.
> 
> *Obama said if elected in November 2008 he would be willing to attack inside Pakistan with or without approval from the Pakistani government,* a move that would likely cause anxiety in the already troubled region.
> *"If we have actionable intelligence about high-value terrorist targets and President Musharraf won't act, we will," Obama said*



I'm not a big Obama fan, but credit where it's due.


----------



## theHawk

miss post


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is really poetic justice that Osama bin laden will not be around to celebrate the tenth anniversary of his mass murder. The thought of the US respectfully mourning its dead next September, with him still out there is horrible. Glad that as we give our respects to the dead from that day, he will be sleeping with the fishes in some distant ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at his FBI wanted poster there is no mention that he was connected with the 9/11 attack.
> 
> 
> Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world.
> 
> FBI  USAMA BIN LADEN
> 
> 
> and when did the spelling of his name change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> The son of a bitch is dead
Click to expand...


He's dead he was a terrorist and was used by other terrorist as a symbol, But now most Americcans will think we have the leader of the 9/11 attack but we don't. Why don't we go after the real attackers?


----------



## theHawk

One promise fullfilled.

How many broken?


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at his FBI wanted poster there is no mention that he was connected with the 9/11 attack.
> 
> 
> Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world.
> 
> FBI  USAMA BIN LADEN
> 
> 
> and when did the spelling of his name change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> The son of a bitch is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's dead he was a terrorist and was used by other terrorist as a symbol, But now most Americcans will think we have the leader of the 9/11 attack but we don't. Why don't we go after the real attackers?
Click to expand...

Um..... because the real attackers died in plane crashes.


----------



## jillian

what a loser thread.


why is it a "sticky". i figure it belongs in the loser section.


----------



## jillian

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> The son of a bitch is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's dead he was a terrorist and was used by other terrorist as a symbol, But now most Americcans will think we have the leader of the 9/11 attack but we don't. Why don't we go after the real attackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..... because the real attackers died in plane crashes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marie888

Lumpy 1 said:


> USMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MODERATOR: We have combined many "OBL is Dead" threads in the politics forum, creating this one large thread. Please restrict yourselves to this one and only thread on the topic.
> 
> Thx.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what has our panty-waist President done with Osama or Iran's nuclear ambitions..?.
> 
> I'm thinking ... Nothing..
Click to expand...



Thanks for letting us know, moderators, as I got confused when my post was getting stuck and couldn't figure out what happened to the original thread.   lol  



.


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> It is really poetic justice that Osama bin laden will not be around to celebrate the tenth anniversary of his mass murder. The thought of the US respectfully mourning its dead next September, with him still out there is horrible. Glad that as we give our respects to the dead from that day, he will be sleeping with the fishes in some distant ocean



As the wieghts carried him deeper and deeper, the pressure on his body built, as the pressure went up, his blood and juices started to boil, his eyes popped, blood spewed out then finnally his skull caved in.

By now, scavengers should be feasting on his corpse.

Sweet, sweet justice.


----------



## Synthaholic

Hot Wire said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to get a pulse on the immediate aftermath of what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....."MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your fascist punk boy hussein obama gets NO credit in my book.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but this is your book:


----------



## Sarah G

Two Thumbs said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is the chance this was strategy.
> 
> Let things cool off a bit, so that when he was killed,
> 
> 1. He's been outta contact
> 2. He's been reduce to more coach than leader
> 3. We kill him when and only when 'we' can also grab the body to avoid him being enshrined as a myrter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they've had preditor drones in Pakastan but would they spot a compound like that, I don't know.  I think they had help figuring out exactly where he was.
> 
> I'm sure they would have taken him alive if they could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this was a kill, not capture mission.  someone posted links to it.
> 
> And I thought it was a mansion in a mojor city.  So there's no way for a drone to pick him outta the crowd.
Click to expand...


Someone on the news described it as a compound with high walls around it just outside the city.


----------



## jillian

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is really poetic justice that Osama bin laden will not be around to celebrate the tenth anniversary of his mass murder. The thought of the US respectfully mourning its dead next September, with him still out there is horrible. Glad that as we give our respects to the dead from that day, he will be sleeping with the fishes in some distant ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the wieghts carried him deeper and deeper, the pressure on his body built, as the pressure went up, his blood and juices started to boil, his eyes popped, blood spewed out then finnally his skull caved in.
> 
> By now, scavengers should be feasting on his corpse.
> 
> Sweet, sweet justice.
Click to expand...


i hope the fish didn't get indigestion.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> The son of a bitch is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's dead he was a terrorist and was used by other terrorist as a symbol, But now most Americcans will think we have the leader of the 9/11 attack but we don't. Why don't we go after the real attackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..... because the real attackers died in plane crashes.
Click to expand...


but according to the FBI he wasn't wanted for the attack.


----------



## Truthmatters

yes AQ and what is left of it will try to do something to show they are still relevent.

If we can keep them from doing much this moster will die.

The arab world is losing its abilty to recruit because the people are buzy trying to win their freedom from the dictators that have kept them under the thumb.

The whole reason they could be recruited is the treatment of muslims under these dictators.

They saw it as the world sanctioning their dictator for barrels of oil.

Now when instead they see the world bombing their dictators so their dictators can not bomb them you get a whole new set of perceptions in the arab world.


This is what many have failed to understand about why some idiots like AQ could recruit in the first place.

It is not the the muslim religion is evil its that the policies the world had towards the muslim world dictators did to the people living under them.

This is why just doing a cowboy swagger and talking like a bad ass is a loser in the world of international politics.


----------



## tigerbob

Sarah G said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know they've had preditor drones in Pakastan but would they spot a compound like that, I don't know.  I think they had help figuring out exactly where he was.
> 
> I'm sure they would have taken him alive if they could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was a kill, not capture mission.  someone posted links to it.
> 
> And I thought it was a mansion in a mojor city.  So there's no way for a drone to pick him outta the crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone on the news described it as a compound with high walls around it just outside the city.
Click to expand...


Big compound too, and (unfortunately for Osama) big enough to accommodate 4 choppers full of SEALs.


----------



## edthecynic

whitehall said:


> Remember the outrage on the left when *President Bush landed on the Carrier and a banner said "mission accomplished" meaning Saddam was located and arrested? *It's a great thing that Osama was killed even if his body was mysteriously buried at sea but already we see statements about "increased security measures" and it ain't over until the fat lady sings the National Anthem.


Typical CON$ervative revisionist history. Fabricate some bullshit and then condemn the Left on the fabrication.

Bush and "Mission Accomplished" happened on May 1, 2003 and Saddam was captured Dec 13, 2003.


----------



## Claudette

Truthmatters said:


> yes AQ and what is left of it will try to do something to show they are still relevent.
> 
> If we can keep them from doing much this moster will die.
> 
> The arab world is losing its abilty to recruit because the people are buzy trying to win their freedom from the dictators that have kept them under the thumb.
> 
> The whole reason they could be recruited is the treatment of muslims under these dictators.
> 
> They saw it as the world sanctioning their dictator for barrels of oil.
> 
> Now when instead they see the world bombing their dictators so their dictators can not bomb them you get a whole new set of perceptions in the arab world.
> 
> 
> This is what many have failed to understand about why some idiots like AQ could recruit in the first place.
> 
> It is not the the muslim religion is evil its that the policies the world had towards the muslim world dictators did to the people living under them.
> 
> This is why just doing a cowboy swagger and talking like a bad ass is a loser in the world of international politics.




LMAO and of course we've all seen how kissing ass and bowing to one and all works so well in the world of international politics.


----------



## Two Thumbs

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is really poetic justice that Osama bin laden will not be around to celebrate the tenth anniversary of his mass murder. The thought of the US respectfully mourning its dead next September, with him still out there is horrible. Glad that as we give our respects to the dead from that day, he will be sleeping with the fishes in some distant ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the wieghts carried him deeper and deeper, the pressure on his body built, as the pressure went up, his blood and juices started to boil, his eyes popped, blood spewed out then finnally his skull caved in.
> 
> By now, scavengers should be feasting on his corpse.
> 
> Sweet, sweet justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope the fish didn't get indigestion.
Click to expand...


Ya know what I'm gonna do?

In about a week, I'm going to buy clams, shrimp and fish, cought fromt the Med. [if they sunk him within a day, he's in the Med]  And I am going to feast!!!!  Knowing the next time I go to the bathroom, I will be giving that evil fuck another burial in water.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> yes AQ and what is left of it will try to do something to show they are still relevent.
> 
> If we can keep them from doing much this moster will die.
> 
> The arab world is losing its abilty to recruit because the people are buzy trying to win their freedom from the dictators that have kept them under the thumb.
> 
> The whole reason they could be recruited is the treatment of muslims under these dictators.
> 
> They saw it as the world sanctioning their dictator for barrels of oil.
> 
> Now when instead they see the world bombing their dictators so their dictators can not bomb them you get a whole new set of perceptions in the arab world.
> 
> 
> This is what many have failed to understand about why some idiots like AQ could recruit in the first place.
> 
> It is not the the muslim religion is evil its that the policies the world had towards the muslim world dictators did to the people living under them.
> 
> This is why just doing a cowboy swagger and talking like a bad ass is a loser in the world of international politics.



Tue, 2011-04-26 02:31 
Al-Qaeda warns of nuclear hellstorm if Laden held or killed 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3595482-post1.html


----------



## Valerie

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is really poetic justice that Osama bin laden will not be around to celebrate the tenth anniversary of his mass murder. The thought of the US respectfully mourning its dead next September, with him still out there is horrible. Glad that as we give our respects to the dead from that day, he will be sleeping with the fishes in some distant ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the wieghts carried him deeper and deeper, the pressure on his body built, as the pressure went up, his blood and juices started to boil, his eyes popped, blood spewed out then finnally his skull caved in.
> 
> By now, scavengers should be feasting on his corpse.
> 
> Sweet, sweet justice.
Click to expand...




Sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## BlindBoo

whitehall said:


> Remember the outrage on the left when President Bush landed on the Carrier and a banner said "mission accomplished" meaning Saddam was located and arrested? It's a great thing that Osama was killed even if his body was mysteriously buried at sea but already we see statements about "increased security measures" and it ain't over until the fat lady sings the National Anthem.



umm President Bush gave the "Mission Accomplished" speech on May 1, 2003.  Saddam was not captured until Dec 14, 2003.

But do go on with your most recent re-write of history.......


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sarah G said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know they've had preditor drones in Pakastan but would they spot a compound like that, I don't know.  I think they had help figuring out exactly where he was.
> 
> I'm sure they would have taken him alive if they could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was a kill, not capture mission.  someone posted links to it.
> 
> And I thought it was a mansion in a mojor city.  So there's no way for a drone to pick him outta the crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone on the news described it as a compound with high walls around it just outside the city.
Click to expand...


Thanks Sarah.  I just heard it was a mansion in Islamabad [-1sp]

I'm just glad he went out as he should.

A few minutes of absolute terror, then a hail of bullets.


----------



## Truthmatters

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes AQ and what is left of it will try to do something to show they are still relevent.
> 
> If we can keep them from doing much this moster will die.
> 
> The arab world is losing its abilty to recruit because the people are buzy trying to win their freedom from the dictators that have kept them under the thumb.
> 
> The whole reason they could be recruited is the treatment of muslims under these dictators.
> 
> They saw it as the world sanctioning their dictator for barrels of oil.
> 
> Now when instead they see the world bombing their dictators so their dictators can not bomb them you get a whole new set of perceptions in the arab world.
> 
> 
> This is what many have failed to understand about why some idiots like AQ could recruit in the first place.
> 
> It is not the the muslim religion is evil its that the policies the world had towards the muslim world dictators did to the people living under them.
> 
> This is why just doing a cowboy swagger and talking like a bad ass is a loser in the world of international politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tue, 2011-04-26 02:31
> Al-Qaeda warns of nuclear hellstorm if Laden held or killed
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3595482-post1.html
Click to expand...


you are their audience.

You have always been scared to death of them.

That is why Bush and team could use you so easily to lie us into the Iraq war which let OBL get away for years.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes AQ and what is left of it will try to do something to show they are still relevent.
> 
> If we can keep them from doing much this moster will die.
> 
> The arab world is losing its abilty to recruit because the people are buzy trying to win their freedom from the dictators that have kept them under the thumb.
> 
> The whole reason they could be recruited is the treatment of muslims under these dictators.
> 
> They saw it as the world sanctioning their dictator for barrels of oil.
> 
> Now when instead they see the world bombing their dictators so their dictators can not bomb them you get a whole new set of perceptions in the arab world.
> 
> 
> This is what many have failed to understand about why some idiots like AQ could recruit in the first place.
> 
> It is not the the muslim religion is evil its that the policies the world had towards the muslim world dictators did to the people living under them.
> 
> This is why just doing a cowboy swagger and talking like a bad ass is a loser in the world of international politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tue, 2011-04-26 02:31
> Al-Qaeda warns of nuclear hellstorm if Laden held or killed
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3595482-post1.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are their audience.
> 
> You have always been scared to death of them.
> 
> That is why Bush and team could use you so easily to lie us into the Iraq war which let OBL get away for years.
Click to expand...


I feared them? yep that was why I have always been against the patriot act. I fear my government more than I do al qadea. However I hope you did notice the date of the source?


----------



## Marie888

Yes, by all means, yes, give him a proper "Islamic" burial.   While almost 3000 Americans were murdered by Bin Laden & Co, who didn't care an ounce of how their burial was received, for the ones whom it was even possible.

Don't get me wrong, I entirely understand that it would be the respectful and _right_ thing to do, and for political reasons also.  Two wrongs don't make a right, I know, I know.

For some reason I didn't like it, though I don't know what the alternative would be.  9/11 will always be a huge wound for our country.  This is the "bad" part of me, I know.  It's the part of me that isn't "loving the enemy" like my Lord told me to do.   Giving Osama his rightful burial would be the right thing to do.  

I know I'm supposed to say and even be thinking the "right" thing here and agree it was a good and respectable thing to do to give him his Islamic Burial.   The sad truth is I didn't like it for some reason, perhaps just need some time.  Osama & Co. caused the USA so much pain, unimaginable pain for those who lost so much on 9/11.  May God bless and comfort those who lost so much that day. 

And please forgive me, the Lord still has a work to do in me yet.


.


----------



## Synthaholic

Zoom-boing said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since we are being "clear" and all. This probably means the second term is a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.
> 
> This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and* 2 for milk.*
> At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gallon of store brand (Giant) 2% milk is at $3.81 as of yesterday.  Name brands are over $4/gallon.
Click to expand...

$2.69 at Costco.  

It's telling that he thinks milk is $2.


----------



## Synthaholic

beowolfe said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Body Headed for Burial at Sea, Officials Say - The Note
> 
> I just saw confirmation that he has already been buried at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he died from a Navy Seal's bullet in his forehead.  And that's what Obama claimed.  Do you people EVERY stop?
Click to expand...

Left eye.  See my sig.


----------



## xsited1

Obama gave a great speech last night!  I was really proud of him.  I'm so glad he allowed the torch to be carried and took out OBL once and for all.  

God Bless America!


----------



## Truthmatters

That picture has been deemed fake I believe


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait!  Did they read Osama his Miranda warning?


This is just eating you up, isn't it?


Pathetic.


----------



## xsited1

Synthaholic said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> He died of rectal warts, but Obama will claim that he killed him with a predator drone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he died from a Navy Seal's bullet in his forehead.  And that's what Obama claimed.  Do you people EVERY stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left eye.  See my sig.
Click to expand...


That photo is fake.  They're still trying to decide whether to release the actual photo since it's so graphic.


----------



## Big Hoss

Marie888 said:


> Yes, by all means, yes, give him a proper "Islamic" burial.   While almost 3000 Americans were murdered by Bin Laden & Co, who didn't care an ounce of how their burial was received, for the ones whom it was even possible.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I entirely understand that it would be the respectful and _right_ thing to do, and for political reasons also.  Two wrongs don't make a right, I know, I know.
> 
> For some reason I didn't like it, though I don't know what the alternative would be.  9/11 will always be a huge wound for our country.  This is the "bad" part of me, I know.  It's the part of me that isn't "loving the enemy" like my Lord told me to do.   Giving Osama his rightful burial would be the right thing to do.
> 
> I know I'm supposed to say and even be thinking the "right" thing here and agree it was a good and respectable thing to do to give him his Islamic Burial.   The sad truth is I didn't like it for some reason, perhaps just need some time.  Osama & Co. caused the USA so much pain, unimaginable pain for those who lost so much on 9/11.  May God bless and comfort those who lost so much that day.
> 
> And please forgive me, the Lord still has a work to do in me yet.
> 
> 
> .



You believe that crap? The u.s government and the Israeli government had a hand in 9/11 bin laden was just a patsy and easy person to blame the attacks on


----------



## Big Hoss

xsited1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he died from a Navy Seal's bullet in his forehead.  And that's what Obama claimed.  Do you people EVERY stop?
> 
> 
> 
> Left eye.  See my sig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That photo is fake.  They're still trying to decide whether to release the actual photo since it's so graphic.
Click to expand...


Or because there is no death of bin laden. Obama had to do something to take the heat off his ass bc of his fake BC


----------



## TheBrain

Big Hoss said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left eye.  See my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo is fake.  They're still trying to decide whether to release the actual photo since it's so graphic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or because there is no death of bin laden. Obama had to do something to take the heat off his ass bc of his fake BC
Click to expand...


Good Lord, every time I think I've seen people at their most idiotic, someone surprises me.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Say what you want but Americans will remember that Obama got it done.  Did you see the celebrations?  That's going straight to a campaign ad, trust me.


----------



## slukasiewski

ClosedCaption said:


> Say what you want but Americans will remember that Obama got it done.  Did you see the celebrations?  That's going straight to a campaign ad, trust me.



Obama is now a member of Seal Team 6 ??


----------



## Che

Of course it will be an ad.  But there will be other ads as well.  High cost of gas and food.  High unemployment numbers, record deficits.  Things that matter to MOST Americans THAT VOTE.


----------



## Meister

Big Hoss said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left eye.  See my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo is fake.  They're still trying to decide whether to release the actual photo since it's so graphic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or because there is no death of bin laden. Obama had to do something to take the heat off his ass bc of his fake BC
Click to expand...


WOW!  Nothing but a partisan hack.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Synthaholic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?  If so you are a bigger retard than I already think you are.
> 
> This is a temporary blip.  In two months no one will mention Osama.  But they will be paying $5 for a gallon of gasoline and* 2 for milk.*
> At this point George HW Bush's re-election looked like a lock too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gallon of store brand (Giant) 2% milk is at $3.81 as of yesterday.  Name brands are over $4/gallon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2.69 at Costco.
> 
> It's telling that he thinks milk is $2.
Click to expand...


Telling that he doesn't shop for groceries.

Milk has been over $2 for a while now.

He is partially correct, this will fade some, b/c people have to buy food on a regular basis.  So this isn't a lock for obama, but it will help.


----------



## elvis

I thought he would be reelected before last night, but that it would be closer.  A year and a half is an eternity in politics.   
I am predicting a 25 point swing in his approval rating, though.


----------



## KGB

ClosedCaption said:


> Say what you want but Americans will remember that Obama got it done.  Did you see the celebrations?  That's going straight to a campaign ad, trust me.



it will be an ad, & Obama will get a boost, but it will short-lived as well.  Look how much Bush 1's ratings went up during Desert Storm & then he lost the next year to Clinton.


----------



## Misty

He is dead. Saw the picture. I believe it. 

I have to give Obama props for giving the order to kill him.


----------



## slukasiewski

elvis said:


> I thought he would be reelected before last night, but that it would be closer.  A year and a half is an eternity in politics.
> I am predicting a 25 point swing in his approval rating, though.



Obama is a member of Seal Team 6 now? You're acting as if he deserves some credit for the Navy's successful operation. 

While our men performed this operation, he sat in his comfy oval office, or on vacation somewhere.

Perhaps he should focus his alleged genius on the ecomony and jobs next...


----------



## slukasiewski

Misty said:


> He is dead. Saw the picture. I believe it.
> 
> I have to give Obama props for giving the order to kill him.



What did you expect him to do? Let OBL go? Like Clinton did?


----------



## Synthaholic

kwc57 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about the Intel gathered from detainees at Gitmo that helped us nail Osama; you know, the same detainees that Holder and Obama wanted to Mirandize and bring to US Criminal Court if they had their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the cover story..
> 
> But my gut is telling me the Pakistani Secret police were involved in this one. For several reasons. First, to make up for what happened at the Taj Mahal. Second, which is obvious, Al Qaeda is to much of a liability..and third they are probably looking for some reciprocity down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you are dead wrong.  Pakistan has proven time and again that they can not be trusted.  Had they been involved and informed, Osama would have disappeared before the strike.
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## rightwinger

Being confined to a single thread for a story of this magnitude sucks


----------



## slukasiewski

rightwinger said:


> Being confined to a single thread for a story of this magnitude sucks



Yeah - it feels like GTMO in here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes AQ and what is left of it will try to do something to show they are still relevent.
> 
> If we can keep them from doing much this moster will die.
> 
> The arab world is losing its abilty to recruit because the people are buzy trying to win their freedom from the dictators that have kept them under the thumb.
> 
> The whole reason they could be recruited is the treatment of muslims under these dictators.
> 
> They saw it as the world sanctioning their dictator for barrels of oil.
> 
> Now when instead they see the world bombing their dictators so their dictators can not bomb them you get a whole new set of perceptions in the arab world.
> 
> 
> This is what many have failed to understand about why some idiots like AQ could recruit in the first place.
> 
> It is not the the muslim religion is evil its that the policies the world had towards the muslim world dictators did to the people living under them.
> 
> This is why just doing a cowboy swagger and talking like a bad ass is a loser in the world of international politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tue, 2011-04-26 02:31
> Al-Qaeda warns of nuclear hellstorm if Laden held or killed
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3595482-post1.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah so? when dont they put out threats. dumbass
Click to expand...


They make the threat and 6 days later it's confirmed that between that time and the first of May ben ladin was killed. I hope it's just a threat but wasn't there some mention a couple years ago hat russia was missing some nukes?


----------



## Synthaholic

xotoxi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pals around with terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "paling around with" mean?
> 
> I've never heard that term used unless it is in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists".
Click to expand...

It's Palin-speak.  It's not supposed to make any sense.


----------



## elvis

slukasiewski said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he would be reelected before last night, but that it would be closer.  A year and a half is an eternity in politics.
> I am predicting a 25 point swing in his approval rating, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a member of Seal Team 6 now? You're acting as if he deserves some credit for the Navy's successful operation.
> 
> While our men performed this operation, he sat in his comfy oval office, or on vacation somewhere.
> 
> Perhaps he should focus his alleged genius on the ecomony and jobs next...
Click to expand...


I said nothing of what he deserves, dipshit. I am predicting what I think will happen.


----------



## rightwinger

Two Thumbs said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was a kill, not capture mission.  someone posted links to it.
> 
> And I thought it was a mansion in a mojor city.  So there's no way for a drone to pick him outta the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on the news described it as a compound with high walls around it just outside the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah.  I just heard it was a mansion in Islamabad [-1sp]
> 
> I'm just glad he went out as he should.
> 
> A few minutes of absolute terror, then a hail of bullets.
Click to expand...


Have to see Pakistans response on this one

A dumbfounded..."We had no idea" is not going to cut it. They have been whining about drone attacks on terror camps for months now. Time for them to step up and show which side they are on


----------



## TheBrain

slukasiewski said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he would be reelected before last night, but that it would be closer.  A year and a half is an eternity in politics.
> I am predicting a 25 point swing in his approval rating, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a member of Seal Team 6 now? You're acting as if he deserves some credit for the Navy's successful operation.
> 
> While our men performed this operation, he sat in his comfy oval office, or on vacation somewhere.
> 
> Perhaps he should focus his alleged genius on the ecomony and jobs next...
Click to expand...


He does deserve some credit you fucking partisan jackass. Just as he deserves some blame when things go wrong.

God, some people are too stupid to be believed.


----------



## TheBrain

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on the news described it as a compound with high walls around it just outside the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah.  I just heard it was a mansion in Islamabad [-1sp]
> 
> I'm just glad he went out as he should.
> 
> A few minutes of absolute terror, then a hail of bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have to see Pakistans response on this one
> 
> A dumbfounded..."We had no idea" is not going to cut it. They have been whining about drone attacks on terror camps for months now. Time for them to step up and show which side they are on
Click to expand...


I for one don't trust Pakistan any further than I could throw them. If they had known we were coming, he would have gotten away. Book that.


----------



## rightwinger

slukasiewski said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being confined to a single thread for a story of this magnitude sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - it feels like GTMO in here.
Click to expand...


So you are supposed to read 1280+ posts?


----------



## xsited1

Big Hoss said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left eye.  See my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo is fake.  They're still trying to decide whether to release the actual photo since it's so graphic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or because there is no death of bin laden. Obama had to do something to take the heat off his ass bc of his fake BC
Click to expand...


I was just talking to our local conspiracy theorist in the office and he said the same thing.  He said Osama died before 9/11/2001 and the US has been using him as a 'boogey man' so the world would have a target to rally around.  I can't disprove it.  I don't think I'm even going to try.


----------



## rightwinger

TheBrain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah.  I just heard it was a mansion in Islamabad [-1sp]
> 
> I'm just glad he went out as he should.
> 
> A few minutes of absolute terror, then a hail of bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to see Pakistans response on this one
> 
> A dumbfounded..."We had no idea" is not going to cut it. They have been whining about drone attacks on terror camps for months now. Time for them to step up and show which side they are on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one don't trust Pakistan any further than I could throw them. If they had known we were coming, he would have gotten away. Book that.
Click to expand...


They will make a feeble attempt to complain about not being notified. 

They still have a lot of "Splain'n" to do on how this compound operated right under their noses. Not very discrete by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Midnight Marauder

rightwinger said:


> Being confined to a single thread for a story of this magnitude sucks


*There's one thread in Politics. There are other threads in other forums, covering different aspects of the story. We are trying to keep some semblance of neatness and order.*

http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/165750-bundling-threads.html


----------



## elvis

xsited1 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That photo is fake.  They're still trying to decide whether to release the actual photo since it's so graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or because there is no death of bin laden. Obama had to do something to take the heat off his ass bc of his fake BC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just talking to our local conspiracy theorist in the office and he said the same thing.  He said Osama died before 9/11/2001 and the US has been using him as a 'boogey man' so the world would have a target to rally around.  I can't disprove it.  I don't think I'm even going to try.
Click to expand...


sounds like the Paul McCartney hoax.


----------



## slukasiewski

TheBrain said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he would be reelected before last night, but that it would be closer.  A year and a half is an eternity in politics.
> I am predicting a 25 point swing in his approval rating, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a member of Seal Team 6 now? You're acting as if he deserves some credit for the Navy's successful operation.
> 
> While our men performed this operation, he sat in his comfy oval office, or on vacation somewhere.
> 
> Perhaps he should focus his alleged genius on the ecomony and jobs next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does deserve some credit you fucking partisan jackass. Just as he deserves some blame when things go wrong.
> 
> God, some people are too stupid to be believed.
Click to expand...


I agree with you - Obama DOES deserve some credit. This is a great day in American history - HOWEVER - you will note some of these posters feels he deserves ALL of the credit - and that simply isn't true. 

He just happens to be President. 

The guys who deserve the credit are Seal Team Six.


----------



## slukasiewski

Just heard on the radio, OBL was buried at sea aboard USS Carl Vinson...


----------



## Dr.Drock

Glad to see not everyone in my poll is blindly believing everything that's being said in this story.


----------



## Rinata

That's right, you sore losers, show us how you have such little class that you cannot even give our president his due for killing that animal. Even Bush did that. You people are really PATHETIC!! A Bunch of sour, sour, grapes from a bunch of bitter, angry, people.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Synthaholic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pals around with terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "paling around with" mean?
> 
> I've never heard that term used unless it is in a sentence with "Obama" and "terrorists".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Palin-speak.  It's not supposed to make any sense.
Click to expand...


Hey, that pic of OBL in your sig is fake. 

PhotoBlog - Web's bin Laden 'death photo' (just the photo) is fake

 They're still trying to decide whether to release the real pic as it is extremely graphic.  I say they should go for it.


----------



## BlindBoo

xsited1 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That photo is fake.  They're still trying to decide whether to release the actual photo since it's so graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or because there is no death of bin laden. Obama had to do something to take the heat off his ass bc of his fake BC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just talking to our local conspiracy theorist in the office and he said the same thing.  He said Osama died before 9/11/2001 and the US has been using him as a 'boogey man' so the world would have a target to rally around.  I can't disprove it.  I don't think I'm even going to try.
Click to expand...


Kinda like Weekend at Bernies?


----------



## xotoxi

BREAKING NEWS:

_*Osama Bin Laden is still dead.*_

More at 6 o'clock.


----------



## HUGGY

Fuck You Obama.  You don't get congratulated here on USMB!  THAT we will not tolorate!!!

That's just how this MB rolls.


----------



## Google

"Under Islamic law, people can only be buried at sea if they died there" 

So let's look at the facts as they stand right now.  The only photo released supposedly showing the slain bin Laden have been confirmed fake.  The body, before any independent confirmation, has been disposed of in manner the administration claims was consistent to Islamic beliefs.  And anyone who simply raises questions- you know investigating and questioning authority, things the press once upon a time did- are denounced as anti-America conspiracy theorists.  

"When Uday and Qusay Hussein - the sons of Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein - were killed in a firefight with US troops, authorities relied on photographs of their bodies to convince people they were dead."  

The Obama administration is deciding whether or not to release the photos?  Relying only on precedents set in the execution of Saddam and his two sons, the argument that the photos are too brutal to be released doesn&#8217;t make sense and raises concerns.  They should have no choice, the public should demand the unquestionable proof that this is accurate.


----------



## slukasiewski

Rinata said:


> That's right, you sore losers, show us how you have such little class that you cannot even give our president his due for killing that animal. Even Bush did that. You people are really PATHETIC!! A Bunch of sour, sour, grapes from a bunch of bitter, angry, people.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295



He didn't kill him - Seal Team Six did. 

You're another example in this thread of giving the seated President credit that he nothing directly to do with. 

Did you give GW Bush credit for Saddam Hussein's capture? Of course you didn't. You got that one right. He had nothing to do with it directly - the troops on the ground did.


----------



## Bill Angel

I'm waiting for "the other shoe to drop" as they say. According to the article in the New York Times, it was detective work based on the movements of bin Laden's courier that led the military to identify where bin Laden was living. Well... couriers transport messages from one location to another. So it seems reasonable that the militarily now has a good idea where al-Qaeda's number two man Ayman al-Zawahiri is located, since he would have been the most likely person to have been keeping in touch with bin Laden via this courier.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Rinata said:


> That's right, you sore losers, show us how you have such little class that you cannot even give our president his due for killing that animal. Even Bush did that. You people are really PATHETIC!! A Bunch of sour, sour, grapes from a bunch of bitter, angry, people.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295



Any props for the men and women that died trying to get him?


----------



## L.K.Eder

HUGGY said:


> Fuck You Obama.  You don't get congratulated here on USMB!  THAT we will not tolorate!!!
> 
> That's just how this MB rolls.




yeah, why didn't he get the guy 15 years ago. what does he hide?


----------



## slukasiewski

Bill Angel said:


> I'm waiting for "the other shoe to drop" as they say. According to the article in the New York Times, it was detective work based on the movements of bin Laden's courier that led the military to identify where bin Laden was living. Well... couriers transport messages from one location to another. So it seems reasonable that the militarily now has a good idea where al-Qaeda's number two man Ayman al-Zawahiri is located, since he would have been the most likely person to have been keeping in touch with bin Laden via this courier.



Good observation Bill. 
You're probably right.


----------



## waltky

CAIR didn't care about him, dey glad he's dead...

*CAIR Welcomes 'Elimination' of Osama Bin Laden*
_Monday, May 02, 2011 - An Islamic civil rights group has called a press conference in Washington on Monday to discuss the death of al Qaida leader Osama bin Laden, someone who "never represented Muslims or Islam," the group said._


> The Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) issued the following statement early Monday morning:
> 
> "We join our fellow citizens in welcoming the announcement that Osama bin Laden has been eliminated as a threat to our nation and the world through the actions of American military personnel. As we have stated repeatedly since the 9/11 terror attacks, bin Laden never represented Muslims or Islam. In fact, in addition to the killing of thousands of Americans, he and Al Qaeda caused the deaths of countless Muslims worldwide. We also reiterate President Obama's clear statement tonight that the United States is not at war with Islam."
> 
> CAIR describes itself as America's largest Muslim civil liberties and advocacy organization.
> 
> Source



See also:

*Hillary Clinton: Bin Ladens Death Doesn't End War on Terror*
_Monday, May 02, 2011 Washington (AP) - Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton said Monday the killing of al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden is not the end of the war on terrorism and warned the network's members that the United States would be relentless in its pursuit of them._


> Clinton said bin Laden's death at the hands of U.S. forces in Pakistan nearly a decade after the Sept. 11, 2001 terrorist attacks proved  the United States was committed to tracking down the perpetrators of extremist violence and bringing them to justice.  "Even as we mark this milestone, we should not forget that the battle to stop al-Qaida and its syndicate of terror will not end with the death of bin Laden," she said.
> 
> Turning to deliver a direct message to bin Laden's followers, she vowed: "You cannot wait us out. You cannot defeat us but you can make the choice to abandon al-Qaida and participate in a peaceful political process."  Clinton's message comes as the U.S. and its partners in Afghanistan are trying to convince Taliban militants to renounce ties with al-Qaida and join Afghan society as part of Afghan President Hamid Karzai's reconciliation program.
> 
> She said the U.S. would continue to boost counterterrorism cooperation with other nations, including Pakistan.  Clinton also said the U.S. was committed to supporting the people and government of Pakistan and defending their people and democracy from violent extremism. She said that bin Laden had also declared war on Pakistan and had ordered the killing of Pakistani men, women and children.
> 
> Clinton said that history would record that bin Laden's death had come at a time when people in the Middle East and North Africa were rejecting the "extremist narrative" and were standing up for freedom and democracy. She said there was "no better rebuke to al-Qaida and its heinous ideology."
> 
> MORE


----------



## slukasiewski

Two Thumbs said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you sore losers, show us how you have such little class that you cannot even give our president his due for killing that animal. Even Bush did that. You people are really PATHETIC!! A Bunch of sour, sour, grapes from a bunch of bitter, angry, people.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any props for the men and women that died trying to get him?
Click to expand...


That's what I am sayin'
The Libs are making this out as some great accomplishment by Obama - which it isn't, directly. 
It's the men of Seal Team Six who did the job professionally. 
I don't think Obama has ever touched a firearm.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

slukasiewski said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you sore losers, show us how you have such little class that you cannot even give our president his due for killing that animal. Even Bush did that. You people are really PATHETIC!! A Bunch of sour, sour, grapes from a bunch of bitter, angry, people.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any props for the men and women that died trying to get him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I am sayin'
> The Libs are making this out as some great accomplishment by Obama - which it isn't, directly.
> It's the men of Seal Team Six who did the job professionally.
> I don't think Obama has ever touched a firearm.
Click to expand...

Hey, hack. The man promised during the campaign and after he was elected, he was going to get OBL. It was going to be a top priority. He fucking DID WHAT HE PROMISED and that's all there is.

Really.


----------



## slukasiewski

Midnight Marauder said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any props for the men and women that died trying to get him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am sayin'
> The Libs are making this out as some great accomplishment by Obama - which it isn't, directly.
> It's the men of Seal Team Six who did the job professionally.
> I don't think Obama has ever touched a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hack. The man promised during the campaign and after he was elected, he was going to get OBL. It was going to be a top priority. He fucking DID WHAT HE PROMISED and that's all there is.
> 
> Really.
Click to expand...


My point is he didn't do it directly - yet some here are posting as if he led the operation. It would be nice to see credit be given to where credit it due - to Seal Team Six. They're barely mentioned anywhere. It seems to be all Obama's achievement...


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on the news described it as a compound with high walls around it just outside the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah.  I just heard it was a mansion in Islamabad [-1sp]
> 
> I'm just glad he went out as he should.
> 
> A few minutes of absolute terror, then a hail of bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have to see Pakistans response on this one
> 
> A dumbfounded..."We had no idea" is not going to cut it. They have been whining about drone attacks on terror camps for months now. Time for them to step up and show which side they are on
Click to expand...


As sure as water is wet, Pak will give a response that doesn't answer the question then spin this into them needing billions more to keep al-q from getting thier nukes.


----------



## edthecynic

Midnight Marauder said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being confined to a single thread for a story of this magnitude sucks
> 
> 
> 
> *There's one thread in Politics. There are other threads in other forums, covering different aspects of the story. We are trying to keep some semblance of neatness and order.*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/165750-bundling-threads.html
Click to expand...

My thread covering Obama keeping a campaign promise to go into Pakistan without their approval was lumped/hidden here. That is a different aspect of the story, so why was it grouped here?

Tough talk on Pakistan from Obama | Reuters

         By Steve Holland
                  WASHINGTON |          Wed *Aug 1, 2007* 7:26pm EDT         

 WASHINGTON  (Reuters) - Democratic presidential candidate Sen. *Barack Obama said on  Wednesday the United States must be willing to strike al Qaeda targets  inside Pakistan,* adopting a tough tone after a chief rival accused him of naivete in foreign policy.
  Obama's stance comes amid  debate in Washington over what to do about a resurgent al Qaeda and  Taliban in areas of northwest Pakistan that President Pervez Musharraf  has been unable to control, and concerns that new recruits are being  trained there for a September 11-style attack against the United States.
*Obama said if elected in November 2008 he would be willing to attack inside Pakistan with or without approval from the Pakistani government*, a move that would likely cause anxiety in the already troubled region.
*"If we have actionable intelligence about high-value terrorist targets and President Musharraf won't act, we will," Obama said.*


----------



## Zoom-boing

Google said:


> "Under Islamic law, people can only be buried at sea if they died there"
> 
> So let's look at the facts as they stand right now.  The only photo released supposedly showing the slain bin Laden have been confirmed fake.  The body, before any independent confirmation, has been disposed of in manner the administration claims was consistent to Islamic beliefs.  And anyone who simply raises questions- you know investigating and questioning authority, things the press once upon a time did- are denounced as anti-America conspiracy theorists.
> 
> "When Uday and Qusay Hussein - the sons of Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein - were killed in a firefight with US troops, authorities relied on photographs of their bodies to convince people they were dead."
> 
> The Obama administration is deciding whether or not to release the photos?  Relying only on precedents set in the execution of Saddam and his two sons, the argument that the photos are too brutal to be released doesnt make sense and raises concerns.  They should have no choice, the public should demand the unquestionable proof that this is accurate.





> Two Obama administration officials say DNA evidence has proven that Usama bin Laden is dead, with 99.9 percent confidence.
> 
> The officials did not immediately say where or how the testing was done, but the test explains why President Obama was confident to announce bin Laden's death to the world Sunday night.
> 
> A senior U.S. official told Fox News that a Navy SEAL from Team Six, a top military counterterrorism unit, identified Bin Laden by his face. The official said the Al Qaeda leader did not appear to be ravaged or starved from his years in hiding, saying it appeared Bin Laden had been living well.
> 
> The official also said the SEALs used "facial recognition pulls" to confirm Bin Laden's identity on site by comparing his height, ears, nose and mouth to known photos of him.
> 
> The official said the White House is still deciding on when and how to released the photo of Bin Laden to avoid any conspiracy theories about his death. The official said it is believed that only the U.S. is in possession of the photo.
> 
> Read more: DNA Proves Usama Bin Laden's Death, Obama Officials Say - FoxNews.com



DNA Proves Usama Bin Laden's Death, Obama Officials Say - FoxNews.com


----------



## mal

teapartysamurai said:


> Man, I hit a nerve with liberals on this one!  They hate it when someone points out the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -537 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> fuck head
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
Click to expand...


Still smackin' around the Low Reppers, is she... 



peace...


----------



## slukasiewski

Midnight Marauder said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hack. The man promised during the campaign and after he was elected, he was going to get OBL. It was going to be a top priority. He fucking DID WHAT HE PROMISED and that's all there is.
> 
> Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is he didn't do it directly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the fuck what. Which President since George Washington has actually done battle. It's a fucking straw man, TROLL argument that's also infantile.
Click to expand...


Ah - None. That's the point. So those posting as if he personally took down OBL should give credit where credit is due - to those who actually did battle.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

slukasiewski said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is he didn't do it directly
> 
> 
> 
> So the fuck what. Which President since George Washington has actually done battle. It's a fucking straw man, TROLL argument that's also infantile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah - None. That's the point. So those posting as if he personally took down OBL should give credit where credit is due - to those who actually did battle.
Click to expand...

Nobody thinks Obama was there and shot the puke. Nobody's asserting that. You're just trolling. It's an act that is aging quickly, and has a short shelf life.


----------



## xotoxi

slukasiewski said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am sayin'
> The Libs are making this out as some great accomplishment by Obama - which it isn't, directly.
> It's the men of Seal Team Six who did the job professionally.
> I don't think Obama has ever touched a firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hack. The man promised during the campaign and after he was elected, he was going to get OBL. It was going to be a top priority. He fucking DID WHAT HE PROMISED and that's all there is.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is he didn't do it directly - yet some here are posting as if he led the operation. It would be nice to see credit be given to where credit it due - to Seal Team Six. They're barely mentioned anywhere. It seems to be all Obama's achievement...
Click to expand...


He also didn't directly cause the price of gas to go up.  But you don't have a problem attributing _that _to him.


----------



## mal

rightwinger said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hit a nerve with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -96 reputation points from Nosmo King.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Republicans tried for eight years. Politics now shows how stupid you are.
> 
> Regards,
> Nosmo King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he doesn't try to deny that Clinton was offered Bin Laden three times and each time said no?
> 
> Liberals never could take the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some lies are never put to rest
Click to expand...


There is Audio of Clinton talking about not taking bin Laden from the Sudanese...

Later he Bombed a Medicinal Factory because Apparently Killing him on someone elses Soveriegn Soil while Destroying Property and Killing Innoncents made more sense than just taking him from the Sudanese Government when Offered.



peace...


----------



## slukasiewski

Midnight Marauder said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the fuck what. Which President since George Washington has actually done battle. It's a fucking straw man, TROLL argument that's also infantile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - None. That's the point. So those posting as if he personally took down OBL should give credit where credit is due - to those who actually did battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody thinks Obama was there and shot the puke. Nobody's asserting that. You're just trolling. It's an act that is aging quickly, and has a short shelf life.
Click to expand...


There are repeated comments on here commending Obama for taking out OBL. 

Sorry, that is a fact. 

He is Commander in Chief, yes that too is a fact, however, he was not directly involved in taking him out. 

The Seals were. 

I am sorry we're not seeing eye to eye on this. It would be nice to start a thread commending the Seals but it would probably be merged here. 

I'll wait until they're presented their Medals for the operation and it's a seperate news item.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

slukasiewski said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - None. That's the point. So those posting as if he personally took down OBL should give credit where credit is due - to those who actually did battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody thinks Obama was there and shot the puke. Nobody's asserting that. You're just trolling. It's an act that is aging quickly, and has a short shelf life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are repeated comments on here commending Obama for taking out OBL.
Click to expand...

Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.


----------



## Valerie

slukasiewski said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is he didn't do it directly
> 
> 
> 
> So the fuck what. Which President since George Washington has actually done battle. It's a fucking straw man, TROLL argument that's also infantile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah - None. That's the point. *So those posting as if he personally took down OBL *should give credit where credit is due - to those who actually did battle.
Click to expand...




Where are these alleged posts........?   






> Former President George W. Bush, who in the wake of 9/11 began the war on Islamic extremism, said he had talked to Obama Sunday night and lauded his successor.
> 
> &#8220;Earlier this evening, President Obama called to inform me that American forces killed Osama bin Laden, the leader of the Al Qaeda network that attacked America on September 11, 2001,&#8221; said Bush in a statement. &#8220;I congratulated him and the men and women of our military and intelligence communities who devoted their lives to this mission. They have our everlasting gratitude. This momentous achievement marks a victory for America, for people who seek peace around the world, and for all those who lost loved ones on September 11, 2001.&#8221;
> 
> House Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) also praised Obama.
> 
> &#8220;This is great news for the security of the American people and a victory in our continued fight against Al Qaeda and radical extremism around the world,&#8221; Boehner said in a statement. &#8220;I want to congratulate &#8212; and thank &#8212; the hard-working men and women of our Armed Forces and intelligence community for their tireless efforts and perseverance that led to this success. I also want to commend President Obama and his team, as well as President Bush, for all of their efforts to bring Osama bin Laden to justice.&#8221;
> 
> ...
> 
> "This is not a night for partisanship,&#8221; said former Bush White House Chief of Staff Andrew Card in a telephone interview on MSNBC. &#8220;This is a night for celebration and gratitude and quite frankly to remember the victims of 9/11.&#8221;
> 
> Republicans laud Osama bin Laden?s demise - Jonathan Martin - POLITICO.com


----------



## slukasiewski

Midnight Marauder said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody thinks Obama was there and shot the puke. Nobody's asserting that. You're just trolling. It's an act that is aging quickly, and has a short shelf life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are repeated comments on here commending Obama for taking out OBL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.
Click to expand...


Nevermind... 

I'll give the Seals credit later on when they're presented their awards


----------



## rightwinger

slukasiewski said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are repeated comments on here commending Obama for taking out OBL.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> I'll give the Seals credit later on when they're presented their awards
Click to expand...


I would be surprised if the names of the SEALS are publicaly released. It would make them potential targets for retribution. Especially the guy who pulled the trigger


----------



## elvis

rightwinger said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> I'll give the Seals credit later on when they're presented their awards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if the names of the SEALS are publically released. It would make them potential targets for retribution. Especially the guy who pulled the trigger
Click to expand...


what about the $25 million?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

You gotta have Balls of Steel to pull off what these Soldiers did. They really are Superheroes.


----------



## slukasiewski

rightwinger said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> I'll give the Seals credit later on when they're presented their awards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if the names of the SEALS are publically released. It would make them potential targets for retribution. Especially the guy who pulled the trigger
Click to expand...


Good point. Many Seals have been recognized publicly before - but due to the magnitiude of this operation - you're probably right. They'll be kept under wraps.


----------



## del

slukasiewski said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are repeated comments on here commending Obama for taking out OBL.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> I'll give the Seals credit later on when they're presented their awards
Click to expand...


make sure you don't over starch their skivs...........again


----------



## mnbasketball

Obama is in office and he is the one who got OBL and that is great as I see it.  One less thing that America has to focus on that was left over from the last Adm.

The devastation in the south from Oil to tornadoes is our big problem now and it sounds like the govt has it's eye on it at the national level even though most of the people who have been affected are the very same ones who are chiming about how the Fed's should stay out of their business.

Lets just face the fact, if a republican was in power and these things took place it would somehow be great how well they did things, but under Obama it will be questioned not about what they do or did but why?  and did it really happen or was it just luck?

The good part is WE don't have to wonder any more about OBL of course unless your an OBAMA hater and just can't be sure because hes BLACK, that he might just be lying, right TRUMP?


----------



## Two Thumbs

slukasiewski said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you sore losers, show us how you have such little class that you cannot even give our president his due for killing that animal. Even Bush did that. You people are really PATHETIC!! A Bunch of sour, sour, grapes from a bunch of bitter, angry, people.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any props for the men and women that died trying to get him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I am sayin'
> The Libs are making this out as some great accomplishment by Obama - which it isn't, directly.
> It's the men of Seal Team Six who did the job professionally.
> I don't think Obama has ever touched a firearm.
Click to expand...


He was certainly part of it.

Anyone says he had nothing to do with it is just a hack
But any claim that it's all him is also hackery.

SEAL team 6 'seal'ed the deal, by using intell from the CIA, who apparently got obamas go ahead to focus on killing him.

Bush wanted to destroy all of al-q, and not just it's leaders.

Whoever listened to the CIA advice is the one that got it right.  Hell, for all I know the CIA advised not to kill osama.


----------



## slukasiewski

xotoxi said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hack. The man promised during the campaign and after he was elected, he was going to get OBL. It was going to be a top priority. He fucking DID WHAT HE PROMISED and that's all there is.
> 
> Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is he didn't do it directly - yet some here are posting as if he led the operation. It would be nice to see credit be given to where credit it due - to Seal Team Six. They're barely mentioned anywhere. It seems to be all Obama's achievement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also didn't directly cause the price of gas to go up.  But you don't have a problem attributing _that _to him.
Click to expand...


I never attributed raising gas prices to him - 
I have, however, been critical that he's done nothing about rising gas prices - like GW Bush did.


----------



## jillian

Midnight Marauder said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody thinks Obama was there and shot the puke. Nobody's asserting that. You're just trolling. It's an act that is aging quickly, and has a short shelf life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are repeated comments on here commending Obama for taking out OBL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.
Click to expand...


[r]idiculous. isn't it?


----------



## slukasiewski

LibocalypseNow said:


> You gotta have Balls of Steel to pull off what these Soldiers did. They really are Superheroes.



Seal's aren't soldiers - they're Sailors.


----------



## Two Thumbs

elvis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> I'll give the Seals credit later on when they're presented their awards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if the names of the SEALS are publically released. It would make them potential targets for retribution. Especially the guy who pulled the trigger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what about the $25 million?
Click to expand...


SEAL team sees none of it.

poof! gone.


----------



## slukasiewski

jillian said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are repeated comments on here commending Obama for taking out OBL.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [r]idiculous. isn't it?
Click to expand...


Yeah - you pretty much are - http://www.usmessageboard.com/3596755-post1358.html


----------



## Provocateur

Does one cheer or jeer Obama since enhanced interrogation techniques were used to locate OBL?


----------



## elvis

Two Thumbs said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if the names of the SEALS are publically released. It would make them potential targets for retribution. Especially the guy who pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about the $25 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SEAL team sees none of it.
> 
> poof! gone.
Click to expand...


that's what I thought.  too bad.


----------



## mudwhistle

mnbasketball said:


> Obama is in office and he is the one who got OBL and that is great as I see it.  One less thing that America has to focus on that was left over from the last Adm.
> 
> The devastation in the south from Oil to tornadoes is our big problem now and it sounds like the govt has it's eye on it at the national level even though most of the people who have been affected are the very same ones who are chiming about how the Fed's should stay out of their business.
> 
> Lets just face the fact, if a republican was in power and these things took place it would somehow be great how well they did things, but under Obama it will be questioned not about what they do or did but why?  and did it really happen or was it just luck?
> 
> The good part is WE don't have to wonder any more about OBL of course unless your an OBAMA hater and just can't be sure because hes BLACK, that he might just be lying, right TRUMP?


Oh, it's just cuz he's black?

I thought it was cuz he's a lying sack of shit.


----------



## KGB

elvis said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about the $25 million?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL team sees none of it.
> 
> poof! gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what I thought.  too bad.
Click to expand...


all in a day's work for those guys....but still, they should get some part of it.


----------



## bodecea

slukasiewski said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you sore losers, show us how you have such little class that you cannot even give our president his due for killing that animal. Even Bush did that. You people are really PATHETIC!! A Bunch of sour, sour, grapes from a bunch of bitter, angry, people.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any props for the men and women that died trying to get him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I am sayin'
> The Libs are making this out as some great accomplishment by Obama - which it isn't, directly.
> It's the men of Seal Team Six who did the job professionally.
> I don't think Obama has ever touched a firearm.
Click to expand...



So, you are complaining that Obama is taking undue credit?

If so, show us how this CinC has taken MORE credit for military operations than any other CinC has done for military operations during their terms.

I look forward to your evidence.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I hate to nitpick but getting rid of his body so soon and all this "Muslim Tradition" stuff is a bit disturbing. No one outside of a very few have seen proof Bin Laden is dead. I think they botched this a bit. They rushed getting rid of his body. This will only create many many Conspiracy Theories. What was the rush? I still haven't seen any proof of him really being dead. People are going to demand more proof. And this is a reasonable demand in my opinion. All this "Muslim Tradition" stuff actually turns my stomach a bit. And it really does lend itself to numerous Conspiracy Theories. They need to show the People proof.


----------



## rightwinger

elvis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> I'll give the Seals credit later on when they're presented their awards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if the names of the SEALS are publically released. It would make them potential targets for retribution. Especially the guy who pulled the trigger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what about the $25 million?
Click to expand...


Military is not eligible.....

Be interesting if a Congressional Medal of Honor is warranted


----------



## bodecea

LibocalypseNow said:


> I hate to nitpick but getting rid of his body so soon and all this "Muslim Tradition" stuff is a bit disturbing. No one outside of a very few have seen proof Bin Laden is dead. I think they botched this a bit. They rushed getting rid of his body. This will only create many many Conspiracy Theories. What was the rush? I still haven't seen any proof of him really being dead. People are going to demand more proof. And this is a reasonable demand in my opinion. All this "Muslim Tradition" stuff actually turns my stomach a bit. And it really does lend itself to numerous Conspiracy Theories. They need to show the People proof.



You don't think there's video?

You don't think there's pics?

You don't think there's dna samples?

You don't think there's fingerprint evidence?

We ARE in the 21st century now, you know.


----------



## jillian

bodecea said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any props for the men and women that died trying to get him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am sayin'
> The Libs are making this out as some great accomplishment by Obama - which it isn't, directly.
> It's the men of Seal Team Six who did the job professionally.
> I don't think Obama has ever touched a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are complaining that Obama is taking undue credit?
> 
> If so, show us how this CinC has taken MORE credit for military operations than any other CinC has done for military operations during their terms.
> 
> I look forward to your evidence.
Click to expand...



yeah, he didn't even speak in front of a "mission accomplished" banner.


----------



## del

bodecea said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to nitpick but getting rid of his body so soon and all this "Muslim Tradition" stuff is a bit disturbing. No one outside of a very few have seen proof Bin Laden is dead. I think they botched this a bit. They rushed getting rid of his body. This will only create many many Conspiracy Theories. What was the rush? I still haven't seen any proof of him really being dead. People are going to demand more proof. And this is a reasonable demand in my opinion. All this "Muslim Tradition" stuff actually turns my stomach a bit. And it really does lend itself to numerous Conspiracy Theories. They need to show the People proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there's video?
> 
> You don't think there's pics?
> 
> You don't think there's dna samples?
> 
> You don't think there's fingerprint evidence?
> 
> We ARE in the 21st century now, you know.
Click to expand...


until i hold his pancreas in my hand, i'm calling bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger

LibocalypseNow said:


> I hate to nitpick but getting rid of his body so soon and all this "Muslim Tradition" stuff is a bit disturbing. No one outside of a very few have seen proof Bin Laden is dead. I think they botched this a bit. They rushed getting rid of his body. This will only create many many Conspiracy Theories. What was the rush? I still haven't seen any proof of him really being dead. People are going to demand more proof. And this is a reasonable demand in my opinion. All this "Muslim Tradition" stuff actually turns my stomach a bit. And it really does lend itself to numerous Conspiracy Theories. They need to show the People proof.



You may be right....you can't trust the Government you know...especially that Obama. I would hold out for the Long Form Certificate of Death

I would continue hiding under my bed if I were you, bin Laden may still be around


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if the names of the SEALS are publically released. It would make them potential targets for retribution. Especially the guy who pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about the $25 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military is not eligible.....
> 
> Be interesting if a Congressional Medal of Honor is warranted
Click to expand...


I don't believe this in itself would meet that threshold....but Navy Cross or Navy Distinquished Service maybe...Or even Silver Star.

SEALS sign up for this kind of stuff.


----------



## amrchaos

I bet if George W Bush actually put effort in finding and killing Bin Laden, he would have done it in much shorter time than Obama!


But then, would that mean that GWB was only interested in using Bin Laden and Al qaeda to help justify his invasion of Iraq. Because if you actually think about, the ability of the Whitehouse to convince the Congress and the public of invading Iraq was rooted in our fear of mad men(like a living Bin Laden) strapping non-existant Bio-chemical weapons to their chest and driving actual planes into tall skyscapers.  

Capture Bin Laden too quickly, and the political muscle to Invade and sustain a war in Iraq disappears.


----------



## slukasiewski

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am sayin'
> The Libs are making this out as some great accomplishment by Obama - which it isn't, directly.
> It's the men of Seal Team Six who did the job professionally.
> I don't think Obama has ever touched a firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are complaining that Obama is taking undue credit?
> 
> If so, show us how this CinC has taken MORE credit for military operations than any other CinC has done for military operations during their terms.
> 
> I look forward to your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he didn't even speak in front of a "mission accomplished" banner.
Click to expand...


The ship's mission was indeed accomplished. Wow - 

The Liberal media got it wrong - as usual. 

Apparently you didn't get that memo.


----------



## amrchaos

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about the $25 million?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military is not eligible.....
> 
> Be interesting if a Congressional Medal of Honor is warranted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe this in itself would meet that threshold....but Navy Cross or Navy Distinquished Service maybe...Or even Silver Star.
> 
> SEALS sign up for this kind of stuff.
Click to expand...


OH there is a way around this.

When they put out a book--just buy it.

That way they are rewarded with out all the red tape associated with "rewards to government officials"


----------



## bodecea

del said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to nitpick but getting rid of his body so soon and all this "Muslim Tradition" stuff is a bit disturbing. No one outside of a very few have seen proof Bin Laden is dead. I think they botched this a bit. They rushed getting rid of his body. This will only create many many Conspiracy Theories. What was the rush? I still haven't seen any proof of him really being dead. People are going to demand more proof. And this is a reasonable demand in my opinion. All this "Muslim Tradition" stuff actually turns my stomach a bit. And it really does lend itself to numerous Conspiracy Theories. They need to show the People proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there's video?
> 
> You don't think there's pics?
> 
> You don't think there's dna samples?
> 
> You don't think there's fingerprint evidence?
> 
> We ARE in the 21st century now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> until i hold his pancreas in my hand, i'm calling bullshit.
Click to expand...


Ah...but how do we know it's HIS pancreas??????


----------



## del

bodecea said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there's video?
> 
> You don't think there's pics?
> 
> You don't think there's dna samples?
> 
> You don't think there's fingerprint evidence?
> 
> We ARE in the 21st century now, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until i hold his pancreas in my hand, i'm calling bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...but how do we know it's HIS pancreas??????
Click to expand...


damn


----------



## bodecea

slukasiewski said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are complaining that Obama is taking undue credit?
> 
> If so, show us how this CinC has taken MORE credit for military operations than any other CinC has done for military operations during their terms.
> 
> I look forward to your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he didn't even speak in front of a "mission accomplished" banner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ship's mission was indeed accomplished. Wow -
> 
> The Liberal media got it wrong - as usual.
> 
> Apparently you didn't get that memo.
Click to expand...



The ship put up that banner, Gh0ster?


And I'm sure the families waiting an extra day while the ship sat off Pt Loma were quite appreciative......


----------



## skookerasbil

I gotta give President Obama props on this...........he kept the Bush War on Terror policies going, including cohercive interrogations, thus leading to this glorious day!!!

Congratulations Mr President.




*WIN*


----------



## bodecea

del said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> until i hold his pancreas in my hand, i'm calling bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...but how do we know it's HIS pancreas??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn
Click to expand...


Yeah...that's a sticky wicket, alright.


----------



## rdean

PoliticalChic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And stop rewriting history.
> 
> Last night on Fox, through a telephone call, that aide that whispered into G.W.Bush's ear a few minutes after the second plane hit the WTC, "America is under attack" and led to that infamous 6 minutes of a terror filled expression and stiff inactivity, said the US only got Bin Laden because of the framework that George Bush put into place.
> 
> That is not true.  The US drew practically every soldier OUT of Afghanistan and went to Iraq.  Bush said, "I don't think about Bin Laden.  Truly, I'm not concerned about him".  Take the man at his word.  Don't make him out to be a liar.
> 
> Worse, on Morning Joe, Republicans said it was fortunate Obama followed Bush policy and decided to keep Guantanamo open.  Clearly an attempt to rewrite history.  Obama was going to close that prison that even our military's top advisors said was a rallying cry for our enemies, but Republicans ran a campaign of lies and deceit.  They terrorized Americans by telling them that Obama was going to let terrorists go on "city streets" and into our "backyards".  Hounding the American people with these lies, finally, public opinion was turned against Obama and he kept Gitmo open.  It's sickening when right wingers try to deny they did this.  It wasn't that long ago.
> 
> Obama campaigned that he would make getting Bin Laden a priority.  He called Afghanistan the "good" war.  He did exactly what he said he was do.  He didn't veer off into another county.  He didn't change his mind about Bin Laden.  He didn't become friendly with terrorists.  He certainly didn't follow the "Bush Policy" of "I don't think about him".
> 
> GOP, finally, you can stop saying, "Obama pals around with terrorists" and "Obama is a Muslim".  You could have stopped all along.  But I suspect you won't.  Now, why you are trying to award this great achievement to George Bush?  Someone who said he really wasn't concerned.  Unless you think he was lying and he really was concerned.
> 
> This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then Obama getting Bin Laden.  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deanie...when I saw the title, I thought we bombed Bill Ayers!
Click to expand...


Bill Ayers and Obama served on Different boards of a right wing, conservative foundation.  Obama visited Bill Ayers house on a day he visited 30 other houses for fundraising.  That's the extent of their "close" relationship.  

Right wingers don't have anything else to run on.  No successes.  Nothing of value to point to.  But they sure feel good attempting to tear down the president.  How patriotic.


----------



## slukasiewski

rdean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And stop rewriting history.
> 
> Last night on Fox, through a telephone call, that aide that whispered into G.W.Bush's ear a few minutes after the second plane hit the WTC, "America is under attack" and led to that infamous 6 minutes of a terror filled expression and stiff inactivity, said the US only got Bin Laden because of the framework that George Bush put into place.
> 
> That is not true.  The US drew practically every soldier OUT of Afghanistan and went to Iraq.  Bush said, "I don't think about Bin Laden.  Truly, I'm not concerned about him".  Take the man at his word.  Don't make him out to be a liar.
> 
> Worse, on Morning Joe, Republicans said it was fortunate Obama followed Bush policy and decided to keep Guantanamo open.  Clearly an attempt to rewrite history.  Obama was going to close that prison that even our military's top advisors said was a rallying cry for our enemies, but Republicans ran a campaign of lies and deceit.  They terrorized Americans by telling them that Obama was going to let terrorists go on "city streets" and into our "backyards".  Hounding the American people with these lies, finally, public opinion was turned against Obama and he kept Gitmo open.  It's sickening when right wingers try to deny they did this.  It wasn't that long ago.
> 
> Obama campaigned that he would make getting Bin Laden a priority.  He called Afghanistan the "good" war.  He did exactly what he said he was do.  He didn't veer off into another county.  He didn't change his mind about Bin Laden.  He didn't become friendly with terrorists.  He certainly didn't follow the "Bush Policy" of "I don't think about him".
> 
> GOP, finally, you can stop saying, "Obama pals around with terrorists" and "Obama is a Muslim".  You could have stopped all along.  But I suspect you won't.  Now, why you are trying to award this great achievement to George Bush?  Someone who said he really wasn't concerned.  Unless you think he was lying and he really was concerned.
> 
> This has got to be killing Republicans.  First, seeing the Obama Birth Certificate.  Then Obama getting Bin Laden.  They want him to fail so bad and he's doing everything but.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deanie...when I saw the title, I thought we bombed Bill Ayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Ayers and Obama served on Different boards of a right wing, conservative foundation.  Obama visited Bill Ayers house on a day he visited 30 other houses for fundraising.  That's the extent of their "close" relationship.
> 
> Right wingers don't have anything else to run on.  No successes.  Nothing of value to point to.  But they sure feel good attempting to tear down the president.  How patriotic.
Click to expand...


You seem to be misinformed on the Ayers-Obama relationship. But that's another thread for another day. 
Speaking of patriotism, how supportive were you of Reagan, Bush and Nixon?


----------



## Vast LWC

bodecea said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to nitpick but getting rid of his body so soon and all this "Muslim Tradition" stuff is a bit disturbing. No one outside of a very few have seen proof Bin Laden is dead. I think they botched this a bit. They rushed getting rid of his body. This will only create many many Conspiracy Theories. What was the rush? I still haven't seen any proof of him really being dead. People are going to demand more proof. And this is a reasonable demand in my opinion. All this "Muslim Tradition" stuff actually turns my stomach a bit. And it really does lend itself to numerous Conspiracy Theories. They need to show the People proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there's video?
> 
> You don't think there's pics?
> 
> You don't think there's dna samples?
> 
> You don't think there's fingerprint evidence?
> 
> We ARE in the 21st century now, you know.
Click to expand...


They took care of all of that.  They made an announcement to the press that photos were taken as well as DNA/Physical evidence.  And then there are multiple witnesses: including Osama's wife, the seal team themselves, the sailors on the ship that his body was thrown off of.

Perhaps Obama will wait until some more people make complete asses of themselves (yes, I'm talking to you Donald Trump) and then just release everything.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

"Muslim Tradition??" Man they sure did dump his body pretty quickly. They really have helped create so many Conspiracy Theories on this. How could they not know any better? That's why i'm not buying their "Muslim Tradition" story. There has to be more to this story. What was the rush? The People want to see real proof he's dead. So far the People are not satisfied. What's up with that?


----------



## mudwhistle

I just hope they read him his rights before they executed him. 

I hope they let the team that took him down have the option of booting him over the side. 

I would have tied a cinderblock to him after wrapping him in a suitable pork product.


----------



## Dr.Drock

LibocalypseNow said:


> "Muslim Tradition??" Man they sure did dump his body pretty quickly. They really have helped create so many Conspiracy Theories on this. How could they not know any better? That's why i'm not buying their "Muslim Tradition" story. There has to be more to this story. What was the rush? The People want to see real proof he's dead. So far the People are not satisfied. What's up with that?



Did they do this with Saddam or any other prominent muslim we've killed?


----------



## bodecea

LibocalypseNow said:


> "Muslim Tradition??" Man they sure did dump his body pretty quickly. They really have helped create so many Conspiracy Theories on this. How could they not know any better? That's why i'm not buying their "Muslim Tradition" story. There has to be more to this story. What was the rush? The People want to see real proof he's dead. So far the People are not satisfied. What's up with that?



Miss him already, Libo?


----------



## slukasiewski

LibocalypseNow said:


> "Muslim Tradition??" Man they sure did dump his body pretty quickly. They really have helped create so many Conspiracy Theories on this. How could they not know any better? That's why i'm not buying their "Muslim Tradition" story. There has to be more to this story. What was the rush? The People want to see real proof he's dead. So far the People are not satisfied. What's up with that?



They pushed him into the sea aboard the USS Carl Vinson. You have a crew size of 5,000+ on that thing. Why is it that none of those Sailors aboard snapped a picture or two of the burial service - and posted to the Internet? I know Sailors - if this happened- someone took pictures from somewhere on that ship. Unless they did the whole thing in darkness. 

This whole thing is awfly odd... 

Yeah - I'd like to see some proof too...


----------



## bodecea

Dr.Drock said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Muslim Tradition??" Man they sure did dump his body pretty quickly. They really have helped create so many Conspiracy Theories on this. How could they not know any better? That's why i'm not buying their "Muslim Tradition" story. There has to be more to this story. What was the rush? The People want to see real proof he's dead. So far the People are not satisfied. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they do this with Saddam or any other prominent muslim we've killed?
Click to expand...


Execution of Saddam Hussein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Of course, his body was in the hands of the Iraqiis.


----------



## bodecea

slukasiewski said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Muslim Tradition??" Man they sure did dump his body pretty quickly. They really have helped create so many Conspiracy Theories on this. How could they not know any better? That's why i'm not buying their "Muslim Tradition" story. There has to be more to this story. What was the rush? The People want to see real proof he's dead. So far the People are not satisfied. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They pushed him into the sea aboard the USS Carl Vinson. You have a crew size of 5,000+ on that thing. Why is it that none of those Sailors aboard snapped a picture or two of the burial service - and posted to the Internet? I know Sailors - if this happened- someone took pictures from somewhere on that ship. Unless they did the whole thing in darkness.
> 
> This whole thing is awfly odd...
> 
> Yeah - I'd like to see some proof too...
Click to expand...

You miss him too, don't you?


----------



## CRStar

My question is, which bastard is going to replace Bin Laden and does he hate us more. Do we need to feel more threatened by these savages now wanting to retaliate?


----------



## slukasiewski

CRStar said:


> My question is, which bastard is going to replace Bin Laden and does he hate us more. Do we need to feel more threatened by these savages now wanting to retaliate?



Another Liberal Bush hater, more than likely.


----------



## CRStar

slukasiewski said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, which bastard is going to replace Bin Laden and does he hate us more. Do we need to feel more threatened by these savages now wanting to retaliate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Liberal Bush hater, more than likely.
Click to expand...


No, I'm a Republican and voted for Bush. He was the best.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to nitpick but getting rid of his body so soon and all this "Muslim Tradition" stuff is a bit disturbing. No one outside of a very few have seen proof Bin Laden is dead. I think they botched this a bit. They rushed getting rid of his body. This will only create many many Conspiracy Theories. What was the rush? I still haven't seen any proof of him really being dead. People are going to demand more proof. And this is a reasonable demand in my opinion. All this "Muslim Tradition" stuff actually turns my stomach a bit. And it really does lend itself to numerous Conspiracy Theories. They need to show the People proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there's video?
> 
> You don't think there's pics?
> 
> You don't think there's dna samples?
> 
> You don't think there's fingerprint evidence?
> 
> We ARE in the 21st century now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> until i hold his pancreas in my hand, i'm calling bullshit.
Click to expand...


By "pancreas", we know you mean "testicles".


----------



## slukasiewski

CRStar said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, which bastard is going to replace Bin Laden and does he hate us more. Do we need to feel more threatened by these savages now wanting to retaliate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Liberal Bush hater, more than likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm a Republican and voted for Bush. He was the best.
Click to expand...


No dear - you misunderstood. The "Another Liberal Bush Hater" was who I feel will replace OBL....


----------



## Dr.Drock

bodecea said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Muslim Tradition??" Man they sure did dump his body pretty quickly. They really have helped create so many Conspiracy Theories on this. How could they not know any better? That's why i'm not buying their "Muslim Tradition" story. There has to be more to this story. What was the rush? The People want to see real proof he's dead. So far the People are not satisfied. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they do this with Saddam or any other prominent muslim we've killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Execution of Saddam Hussein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Of course, his body was in the hands of the Iraqiis.
Click to expand...


any other prominent muslim we've killed?  Terrorist?  

Is this a way of saying we didn't respect islam with the other muslims, but in this one instance with Osama we did?


----------



## CRStar

LMFAO


----------



## bodecea

Dr.Drock said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they do this with Saddam or any other prominent muslim we've killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Execution of Saddam Hussein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Of course, his body was in the hands of the Iraqiis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> any other prominent muslim we've killed?  Terrorist?
> 
> Is this a way of saying we didn't respect islam with the other muslims, but in this one instance with Osama we did?
Click to expand...


Good question...how many others have we killed and carried off their bodies?  What are their names and then we can look it up.


----------



## slukasiewski

Dr.Drock said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they do this with Saddam or any other prominent muslim we've killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Execution of Saddam Hussein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Of course, his body was in the hands of the Iraqiis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> any other prominent muslim we've killed?  Terrorist?
> 
> Is this a way of saying we didn't respect islam with the other muslims, but in this one instance with Osama we did?
Click to expand...


I'm am sure the terrorists will really cut back on killing Americans now that we've observed Muslim tradition in bathing, dressing and burying OBL. 

Sarcasm off...


----------



## CRStar

Even better.


----------



## bodecea

slukasiewski said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, which bastard is going to replace Bin Laden and does he hate us more. Do we need to feel more threatened by these savages now wanting to retaliate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Liberal Bush hater, more than likely.
Click to expand...


OBL a liberal....?


----------



## CRStar

slukasiewski said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Liberal Bush hater, more than likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm a Republican and voted for Bush. He was the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dear - you misunderstood. The "Another Liberal Bush Hater" was who I feel will replace OBL....
Click to expand...


Oh....I thought you meant me.....Sorry. Maybe Osama Hussein Obama can replace him in 2012....just a sick thought.


----------



## slukasiewski

CRStar said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm a Republican and voted for Bush. He was the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dear - you misunderstood. The "Another Liberal Bush Hater" was who I feel will replace OBL....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....I thought you meant me.....Sorry. Maybe Osama Hussein Obama can replace him in 2012....just a sick thought.
Click to expand...


Nope - certainly didn't mean you...


----------



## Two Thumbs

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about the $25 million?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military is not eligible.....
> 
> Be interesting if a Congressional Medal of Honor is warranted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe this in itself would meet that threshold....but Navy Cross or Navy Distinquished Service maybe...Or even Silver Star.
> 
> SEALS sign up for this kind of stuff.
Click to expand...


It realy depends on if they want much credit or if they want to even go public.

Cuz any SEAL that goes public will get put on the Al-q to do list.

They will probably get something for this occasion, a specific "We killed OBL" medal, but we will more than likely never know.


----------



## jillian

I bet they had a ball dumping the body.


----------



## slukasiewski

Two Thumbs said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military is not eligible.....
> 
> Be interesting if a Congressional Medal of Honor is warranted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this in itself would meet that threshold....but Navy Cross or Navy Distinquished Service maybe...Or even Silver Star.
> 
> SEALS sign up for this kind of stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It realy depends on if they want much credit or if they want to even go public.
> 
> Cuz any SEAL that goes public will get put on the Al-q to do list.
> 
> They will probably get something for this occasion, a specific "We killed OBL" medal, but we will more than likely never know.
Click to expand...


There's lots of Seals that go public my friend. It's called wearing their Buds pin. I see them frequently at the exchange in Oceana and at Little Creeek,.


----------



## bodecea

slukasiewski said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Execution of Saddam Hussein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Of course, his body was in the hands of the Iraqiis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other prominent muslim we've killed?  Terrorist?
> 
> Is this a way of saying we didn't respect islam with the other muslims, but in this one instance with Osama we did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm am sure the terrorists will really cut back on killing Americans now that we've observed Muslim tradition in bathing, dressing and burying OBL.
> 
> Sarcasm off...
Click to expand...


We don't invite martyrism ourselves...did the same thing with the bodies of the Nazis/Japanese we executed after the war crimes trials....you'd think you'd know that.


----------



## bodecea

Two Thumbs said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military is not eligible.....
> 
> Be interesting if a Congressional Medal of Honor is warranted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this in itself would meet that threshold....but Navy Cross or Navy Distinquished Service maybe...Or even Silver Star.
> 
> SEALS sign up for this kind of stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It realy depends on if they want much credit or if they want to even go public.
> 
> Cuz any SEAL that goes public will get put on the Al-q to do list.
> 
> They will probably get something for this occasion, a specific "We killed OBL" medal, but we will more than likely never know.
Click to expand...

Their shipmates will know....and that's what really counts.  They are the creme d'la creme.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Midnight Marauder said:


> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.



Speaking of partisan hacks.....


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so what. It is a FIGURE OF SPEECH and anyone with a brain cell working automatically knows that. Only a hyper partisan hack such as yourself would latch onto such a esoteric, bullshit semantic argument and make post after post about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of partisan hacks.....
Click to expand...


....yep, and there you are.   Right on queue.


----------



## SuMar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlWMsApBOws]YouTube - Osama Bin Laden's Hideout[/ame]​


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> until i hold his pancreas in my hand, i'm calling bullshit.



Some of us would love to give you the opportunity to do just that...


----------



## rightwinger

slukasiewski said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this in itself would meet that threshold....but Navy Cross or Navy Distinquished Service maybe...Or even Silver Star.
> 
> SEALS sign up for this kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It realy depends on if they want much credit or if they want to even go public.
> 
> Cuz any SEAL that goes public will get put on the Al-q to do list.
> 
> They will probably get something for this occasion, a specific "We killed OBL" medal, but we will more than likely never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's lots of Seals that go public my friend. It's called wearing their Buds pin. I see them frequently at the exchange in Oceana and at Little Creeek,.
Click to expand...


The SEALS will probably remain anonymous for some time. Private meeting with the President, any awards would be generic.

No need to unnecessarily target these brave men by terrorists looking for revenge. We may never know who actually killed bin Laden


----------



## Midnight Marauder

rightwinger said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It realy depends on if they want much credit or if they want to even go public.
> 
> Cuz any SEAL that goes public will get put on the Al-q to do list.
> 
> They will probably get something for this occasion, a specific "We killed OBL" medal, but we will more than likely never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of Seals that go public my friend. It's called wearing their Buds pin. I see them frequently at the exchange in Oceana and at Little Creeek,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The SEALS will probably remain anonymous for some time. Private meeting with the President, any awards would be generic.
> 
> No need to unnecessarily target these brave men by terrorists looking for revenge. We may never know who actually killed bin Laden
Click to expand...

More importantly, they were definitely a A-Team and we may need them some more.


----------



## drsmith1072

bucs90 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he made a good call in green lighting the mission to kill him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was teh choice?  I mean, kill bin Laden or not?  Sounds like a no-brainer to me.  At least he didnt take Holder's suggestion to try to arrest him and have him tried in civilian court in NYC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, in the mind of a liberal, it's NOT a "no brainer". After all, the CIA had Bin Laden literally in the crosshairs of a rifle in the late 90's when Bubba Clinton wouldn't give the order. Not as cut and dry as you think....at least not for a liberal.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the BS right wing propaganda. WOW!


----------



## ClosedCaption

slukasiewski said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say you want but Americans will remember that Obama got it done.  Did you see the celebrations?  That's going straight to a campaign ad, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is now a member of Seal Team 6 ??
Click to expand...


Nope but it happened at his command and on his watch.  Even you cant take that away from him


----------



## Jfactoryman

I am proud of the President, the diligence shown, the focus it took to buck some in his own party, to require they follow all the leads and he held our intel and military leaders to performing at the skill levels we knew they had and have.  Pakistan has been a crap ally, after billions per year in aid.  For once we had a leader who didn't decide just to blow a bunch of stuff up and call the civilian casualties collateral damage.  After confirming OBL's identity, the method of disposal of the body was handled professionally - in accordance with Islamic law but at the same time this twisted loser's followers will never have a grave to decorate or visit or use as rallying cry.


----------



## mascale

Former Squatting Bush, President before Obama, had famously expressed a concept of U. S. "Interests."  The Obama Administration finally knocked off Osama bin laden, in support of U. S. "interests" in supressing Al Qaeda.

Justice, however, would have been served nearly a decade ago:  Had the United States followed along the planet's concept of human rights, as oppoed to the prevailing U. S. Concept of Vigilante, Go-It-Alone, International and Domestic, Injustice as Usual.  The United States would not be said to have engaged in state-sponsored terrorism, of course.  In fact it just paid for it outright, and engaged even the U. S. Navy to bring it off.

U.S. rejects Taliban offer to try bin Laden - CNN

Justice in matters of executions follows a criminal proceeding in a trial.  "Going Rogue" is actually some gun-toting woman's concept of a book.

No one sane even places Osama bin laden in the United States, either before, after, or on 9/11.  The participants of the event are atomized, if "revered" as not being dead in a world full of "terrorists."  The actualy uncertainty about the role of Osama bin laden was more likely better expressed in the  $25.0 mil. bounty that might have even helped bring Osama bin laden to trial, even in the United States.  The United States government created the bounty.

Vigilante justice, of the Wanted Dead or Alive kind of variety:  Would normally engage a Grand Jury, a judge, a courtroom, lawyers, and jurors, and wtinesses, and evidence.  

In America, clearly there is now network news, instead.  FoxTV knows this. 

So famously, the United States violated some other nation's sovereignty--in the manner directly comparable to Al Qaeda--and brought about a terrorist act in a rich neighborhood, in Pakistan.

No doubt, all the major networks understand what FoxTV News understands.

The U. S. federal concept of "Human Rights As Usual,"even gets celebrated in the U. S. federal birthday calendar.   "Equal Rights," as the Party of Abraham Lincoln understands them--and the lawyers understand them--gets celebrated in January.  The religion of the birthday boy, colored theologian:  Can of course not be celebrated, at the same time.  Lawyers and government understand this:  Even better than do the network news staffs.

The United States is a nation of laws, but mostly of "interests:"  Especially when it comes to "Diversity."

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred."
(Israel, of course, is on board with the concept of "shared values of Justice, in the matter:  Just like the same values in the United States.  Likely the Prophet, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, can follow that along!)


----------



## slukasiewski

rightwinger said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It realy depends on if they want much credit or if they want to even go public.
> 
> Cuz any SEAL that goes public will get put on the Al-q to do list.
> 
> They will probably get something for this occasion, a specific "We killed OBL" medal, but we will more than likely never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of Seals that go public my friend. It's called wearing their Buds pin. I see them frequently at the exchange in Oceana and at Little Creeek,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The SEALS will probably remain anonymous for some time. Private meeting with the President, any awards would be generic.
> 
> No need to unnecessarily target these brave men by terrorists looking for revenge. We may never know who actually killed bin Laden
Click to expand...


These particular Seals will remain anonymous - I am sure. And I agree with the rest of what you wrote as well.


----------



## tigerbob

bucs90 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he made a good call in green lighting the mission to kill him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was teh choice?  I mean, kill bin Laden or not?  Sounds like a no-brainer to me.  At least he didnt take Holder's suggestion to try to arrest him and have him tried in civilian court in NYC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, in the mind of a liberal, it's NOT a "no brainer". After all, the CIA had Bin Laden literally in the crosshairs of a rifle in the late 90's when Bubba Clinton wouldn't give the order. Not as cut and dry as you think....at least not for a liberal.
Click to expand...


Somewhat different pre 9/11 to post 9/11, don't you think?


----------



## Jfactoryman

the doc fibs, Clinton wanted to go after Bin Laden but the Repubs in Congress would not authorize it.  Repeating a lie won't ever make it truth.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Jfactoryman said:


> the doc fibs, Clinton wanted to go after Bin Laden but the Repubs in Congress would not authorize it.  Repeating a lie won't ever make it truth.



Then stop doing it.  Everything you posted is BS.


----------



## Jfactoryman

Tiger I believe the choice was in the methodology. They drew up options and this wasn't unanimous as choice among his advisors.  But, guess what, Obama is the Decider now.


----------



## slukasiewski

Jfactoryman said:


> the doc fibs, Clinton wanted to go after Bin Laden but the Repubs in Congress would not authorize it.  Repeating a lie won't ever make it truth.



Congress wouldn't authorize it? 
Gotta link to that? That's one I missed...


----------



## Google

This insistence from the left that the treatment of Obama is sickeningly unprecedented, so much so that its motivation must be racism is bull  

On this day of celebration where are the prominent, so-called Truthers at?  US Navy Seals stormed a compound- thats what the media is calling it, but its really a third world looking house- shooting a woman being used as a human shield and ole bin Laden himself; shootings that ultimately were caused because of evil president Bushs terrorist attack on 9/11.  Where is Rosie ODonald?  These people telling us that anyone insisting the president resolve unanswered constitutional questions regarding his birth certificate are KKK members.  It was fine to have Michael Moore, ODonald, previous high level administration official Van Jones, and so many others on the left accuse Bush of having murdered thousands of Americans.  It was fine to question, and continually insult the Supreme Courts credibility and motives, and try to delegitimize Bushs presidency- but these same dumb mother call conservatives racists, bigoted, Muslim-hating, ect. 

One other interesting thing- with my username being Google and all- Google the words Prominent truthers and see what you get.  You get all articles on prominent birthers.  WTF


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jfactoryman said:


> I am proud of the President, the diligence shown, the focus it took to buck some in his own party, to require they follow all the leads and he held our intel and military leaders to performing at the skill levels we knew they had and have.  Pakistan has been a crap ally, after billions per year in aid.  For once we had a leader who didn't decide just to blow a bunch of stuff up and call the civilian casualties collateral damage.  After confirming OBL's identity, the method of disposal of the body was handled professionally - in accordance with Islamic law but at the same time this twisted loser's followers will never have a grave to decorate or visit or use as rallying cry.



Save this post let obama use 3 months before the election in 2012 he's going to need all the propraganda he can get.


----------



## tigerbob

Jfactoryman said:


> Tiger I believe the choice was in the methodology. They drew up options and this wasn't unanimous as choice among his advisors.  But, guess what, Obama is the Decider now.



Yep.  Both Bush and Obama have done the right thing, but the final decision was Obama's, and was the right decision.  And I'm sure Bush would have made the same decision.  And I'm sure Clinton would have too, had he been POTUS right now.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Obviously we're all very pleased Bin Laden is fish chum,but now it's time to demand our Rights back. So how bout it Mr. President? How bout it Republicans and Democrats? Get back to us on that will ya?


----------



## Jfactoryman

I wrote truth, Lott, Hatch, they hamstrung him and those are facts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LibocalypseNow said:


> Obviously we're all very pleased Bin Laden is fish chum,but now it's time to demand our Rights back. So how bout it Mr. President? How bout it Republicans and Democrats? Get back to us on that will ya?



ben laden was the front man the patroit act will not be repealed.


----------



## Rinata

Now I lay me down to sleep, one less terrorist this world does keep. With all my heart I give my thanks, to those in uniform regardless of ranks. You serve our country and serve it well, with humble hearts your stories tell. So as I rest my weary eyes, while freedom rings our flag still flies. You give your all, do what you must, wit*h God we live and God we trust. 

Forestwildcat: Now I lay me down to sleep, one less terrorist


----------



## mudwhistle

I'd like to take this opportunity to give congrats to Obama on his first registered kill. 

Keep em coming.


----------



## drsmith1072

The Rabbi said:


> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.



That would be nice IF bush wasn't declaring the end to all major combat operations in front to that banner.

White House pressed on 'mission accomplished' sign - CNN



> During the speech in May, Bush said, "The battle of Iraq is one victory in a war on terror that began on September 11, 2001, and still goes on."



It's pretty obvious what he was actually talking about reguadless of who they claim requested the banner and what they claim their intent was AFTER the fact that WH made it and set up every aspect of this photo op including painting W's name on the outside of the jet he arrived on.

The spin has been spun and countered previously, therefore continuing to spin that line of bs only makes you look desperate.


----------



## slukasiewski

drsmith1072 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice IF bush wasn't declaring the end to all major combat operations in front to that banner.
> 
> White House pressed on 'mission accomplished' sign - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the speech in May, Bush said, "The battle of Iraq is one victory in a war on terror that began on September 11, 2001, and still goes on."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious what he was actually talking about reguadless of who they claim requested the banner and what they claim their intent was AFTER the fact that WH made it and set up every aspect of this photo op including painting W's name on the outside of the jet he arrived on.
> 
> The spin has been spun and countered previously, therefore continuing to spin that line of bs only makes you look desperate.
Click to expand...


Another misinformed Liberal.

Psssssst. 

The ship's mission WAS INDEED accomplished. 

You can move along now...


----------



## Jfactoryman

They completely killed his omnibus antiterrorism act in 95

The GOP blocked anti-terror funding, you cannot deny the things you later gave Bush, carte blanche, Clinton had asked for similar measures and was stifled by the GOP leadership.  In 96 Hatch specifically objected to any expansion of wiretapping.  

When Clinton used executive orders and bombed in attempt to get Bin Laden, Specter and others claimed he was just tryng to divert the nation's attention away from Lewinski.


----------



## amrchaos

Come to think about it--This has been a ery good week in Politics for Obama, has it not?

BHO releases Birth certificate--eliminates main rival(how could Republicans even consider that carpetbagger D. Trump?) for office before race begins
Government not facing shutdown
OBL shot dead like a rabid dog.



All done through the policies of a guy that "never ran a damn thing!"   Considering that "other presidents" ran corporaions and so forth before taking the office, I begin to wonder if this "we need a corporate guy in the Whitehouse" is just over blown BS.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Jfactoryman said:


> They completely killed his omnibus antiterrorism act in 95
> 
> The GOP blocked anti-terror funding, you cannot deny the things you later gave Bush, carte blanche, Clinton had asked for similar measures and was stifled by the GOP leadership.  In 96 Hatch specifically objected to any expansion of wiretapping.
> 
> When Clinton used executive orders and bombed in attempt to get Bin Laden, Specter and others claimed he was just tryng to divert the nation's attention away from Lewinski.


*We have threads on this. Please find one of them and discuss Clinton there. Thanks for your cooperation.*


----------



## Rinata

tigerbob said:


> Jfactoryman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger I believe the choice was in the methodology. They drew up options and this wasn't unanimous as choice among his advisors.  But, guess what, Obama is the Decider now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Both Bush and Obama have done the right thing, but the final decision was Obama's, and was the right decision.  And I'm sure Bush would have made the same decision.  And I'm sure Clinton would have too, had he been POTUS right now.
Click to expand...


Exactly. And decent people would have been happy for any of the three and shared in their triumph. DECENT.


----------



## bodecea

slukasiewski said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice IF bush wasn't declaring the end to all major combat operations in front to that banner.
> 
> White House pressed on 'mission accomplished' sign - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the speech in May, Bush said, "The battle of Iraq is one victory in a war on terror that began on September 11, 2001, and still goes on."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious what he was actually talking about reguadless of who they claim requested the banner and what they claim their intent was AFTER the fact that WH made it and set up every aspect of this photo op including painting W's name on the outside of the jet he arrived on.
> 
> The spin has been spun and countered previously, therefore continuing to spin that line of bs only makes you look desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another misinformed Liberal.
> 
> Psssssst.
> 
> The ship's mission WAS INDEED accomplished.
> 
> You can move along now...
Click to expand...


1.  The ship's mission was not yet accomplished...they had to sit off Pt Loma an extra 24 hours so Bush could have his photo op.

2.  How many other Carriers coming back put up a Mission Accomplished sign?

3.  Who actually put that sign up?

I wonder if you can be honest about any of those three things/questions.


----------



## Dr.Drock

bodecea said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Execution of Saddam Hussein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Of course, his body was in the hands of the Iraqiis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other prominent muslim we've killed?  Terrorist?
> 
> Is this a way of saying we didn't respect islam with the other muslims, but in this one instance with Osama we did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question...how many others have we killed and carried off their bodies?  What are their names and then we can look it up.
Click to expand...


I've looked up some and have yet to find this as ever happening before, I could be wrong or just have not found the information so I'm not taking a hard stance.

I've never heard of this being done before, so so far the rationalization of "respecting islam" I'm not going to buy into yet.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

*There is a thread for the conspiracy theories. This is the fifth or sixth time you have posted the same thing here. Please confine such posts to that thread. - Moderator

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/165765-deathers-sign-up-here.html*


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kudos to Obama for giving the order. But then, any president would have made that no-brainer decision. Well, except for William Jethro who failed to give the order that would have undoubtedly taken him out, and would have likely saved thousands of american lives down the road.

Kudos to the CIA and Special Op's. The ones who are truly responsible for taking the scumbag out.

But lets not forget who the most important target was, KSM. The mastermind behind 9/11, and chief tactical operations mind behind Al qaeda.


----------



## rightwinger

Wicked Jester said:


> Kudos to Obama for giving the order. But then, any president would have made that no-brainer decision. Well, except for William Jethro who failed to give the order that would have undoubtedly taken him out, and would have likely saved thousands of american lives down the road.
> 
> Kudos to the CIA and Special Op's. The ones who are truly responsible for taking the scumbag out.
> 
> But lets not forget who the most important target was, KSM. The mastermind behind 9/11, and chief tactical operations mind behind Al qaeda.



It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed

Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice IF bush wasn't declaring the end to all major combat operations in front to that banner.
> 
> White House pressed on 'mission accomplished' sign - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious what he was actually talking about reguadless of who they claim requested the banner and what they claim their intent was AFTER the fact that WH made it and set up every aspect of this photo op including painting W's name on the outside of the jet he arrived on.
> 
> The spin has been spun and countered previously, therefore continuing to spin that line of bs only makes you look desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another misinformed Liberal.
> 
> Psssssst.
> 
> The ship's mission WAS INDEED accomplished.
> 
> You can move along now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  The ship's mission was not yet accomplished...they had to sit off Pt Loma an extra 24 hours so Bush could have his photo op.
> 
> 2.  How many other Carriers coming back put up a Mission Accomplished sign?
> 
> 3.  Who actually put that sign up?
> 
> I wonder if you can be honest about any of those three things/questions.
Click to expand...


Point Loma???

You must be a San Diego native. 

Point Loma, I always wanted to be buried there. Beautiful place.


----------



## mal

FBI &#8212; USAMA BIN LADEN



Usama... 



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Obama for giving the order. But then, any president would have made that no-brainer decision. Well, except for William Jethro who failed to give the order that would have undoubtedly taken him out, and would have likely saved thousands of american lives down the road.
> 
> Kudos to the CIA and Special Op's. The ones who are truly responsible for taking the scumbag out.
> 
> But lets not forget who the most important target was, KSM. The mastermind behind 9/11, and chief tactical operations mind behind Al qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
Click to expand...


This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk. 

This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.


----------



## CRStar

There were a bunch of Navy SEAL's
They tracked Bin Laden on his heels,
They shot him standing, they shot him lying,
If he'd wings, they would've shot him flying,
Now he's dead but not forgotten.
His virgin pigs will hump him rotten.


----------



## Wicked Jester

rightwinger said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Obama for giving the order. But then, any president would have made that no-brainer decision. Well, except for William Jethro who failed to give the order that would have undoubtedly taken him out, and would have likely saved thousands of american lives down the road.
> 
> Kudos to the CIA and Special Op's. The ones who are truly responsible for taking the scumbag out.
> 
> But lets not forget who the most important target was, KSM. The mastermind behind 9/11, and chief tactical operations mind behind Al qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
Click to expand...

It was a no-brainer move by the President. Not much thought necessary. It's become quite clear they had no doubt he was there.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another misinformed Liberal.
> 
> Psssssst.
> 
> The ship's mission WAS INDEED accomplished.
> 
> You can move along now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The ship's mission was not yet accomplished...they had to sit off Pt Loma an extra 24 hours so Bush could have his photo op.
> 
> 2.  How many other Carriers coming back put up a Mission Accomplished sign?
> 
> 3.  Who actually put that sign up?
> 
> I wonder if you can be honest about any of those three things/questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point Loma???
> 
> You must be a San Diego native.
> 
> Point Loma, I always wanted to be buried there. Beautiful place.
Click to expand...

I was there when the Carrier was off the Point.....waiting with some other friends and relatives.


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw0AXjAaf3g]YouTube - Bin Laden Dead: Video animation of terrorist leader&#39;s final moments[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

Did Pakistan help hide bin Laden? - The Week

I could see if Osama bin Laden were hiding in some cave in the mountains of Pakistan, but 1000 yards from their own Military Acadamy?



> We are about to find out whose side Pakistan is on: Pakistan's military and intelligence officials have always "played a high-stakes double game," says Dexter Filkins at The New Yorker. They support the U.S. fight against terrorists &#8212; collecting billions in foreign aid for their trouble &#8212; while some of them, particularly in the ISI, "have provided support for America&#8217;s enemies." It's important, and fair, to ask whether Pakistani officials were helping bin Laden, and "in the coming days, we may find out just how cooperative the Pakistanis have really been."


----------



## High_Gravity

rightwinger said:


> Did Pakistan help hide bin Laden? - The Week
> 
> I could see if Osama bin Laden were hiding in some cave in the mountains of Pakistan, but 1000 yards from their own Military Acadamy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are about to find out whose side Pakistan is on: Pakistan's military and intelligence officials have always "played a high-stakes double game," says Dexter Filkins at The New Yorker. They support the U.S. fight against terrorists  collecting billions in foreign aid for their trouble  while some of them, particularly in the ISI, "have provided support for Americas enemies." It's important, and fair, to ask whether Pakistani officials were helping bin Laden, and "in the coming days, we may find out just how cooperative the Pakistanis have really been."
Click to expand...


I posted a thread about this, for a country that takes billions of dollars of our moneys each year they certainly do have some explaining to do.


----------



## Wicked Jester

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Obama for giving the order. But then, any president would have made that no-brainer decision. Well, except for William Jethro who failed to give the order that would have undoubtedly taken him out, and would have likely saved thousands of american lives down the road.
> 
> Kudos to the CIA and Special Op's. The ones who are truly responsible for taking the scumbag out.
> 
> But lets not forget who the most important target was, KSM. The mastermind behind 9/11, and chief tactical operations mind behind Al qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
Click to expand...

Apparently, they never told Pakistan that the operation was going down.

Just heard on FOX that the CIA, Special Op's, and the operative on the ground had a codeword, "Geronimo" for Bin Laden. Once the operative got a visual on Bin Laden, and confirmed he was there, the code word was given and the mission launched within minutes.......Cool shit!.........They are also reporting that The President was able to watch the mission go down in real time, and may have witnessed the actual killing of Bin Laden.....Man, I would love to see that footage

Pakistan has some serious 'splainin' to do.....How in the hell they couldn't have known he was there is ridiculous. He's virtually down the road from a Pakistani military base, and the neighborhood is packed with retired military. too include many former high command.


----------



## drsmith1072

ClosedCaption said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say you want but Americans will remember that Obama got it done.  Did you see the celebrations?  That's going straight to a campaign ad, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is now a member of Seal Team 6 ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope but it happened at his command and on his watch.  Even you cant take that away from him
Click to expand...


Yeah this has been mentioned previously. 
A large protion of the right refuses to give obama credit for this even though they hold him accountable for everything else. 
Then another portion gives him a little credit but then tries to also give credit to W even though obama is now president and we on the left are not allowed to hold W accountalbe for anything and yet they wish to give W some credit for bin laden's death. LOL  

Their hypocrisy knows no bounds


----------



## Spoonman

JFK_USA said:


> Wasn't that what Bush was suppose to do for 7 years? Yeah......



thank god we detained those prisoners in gitmo or we never would have had bin laden today


----------



## High_Gravity

If McCain was President, he would not have OK'd the hit on Bin Laden.



> In July 2008, Larry King asked Sen. John McCain (R-AZ), "If you were president and knew that bin Laden was in Pakistan, you know where, would you have U.S. forces go in after him?"
> 
> McCain said he would not.
> 
> "Larry, I'm not going to go there and here's why: because Pakistan is a sovereign nation."



Osama Bin Laden Dead: Inside The Raid That Killed Him


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Obama for giving the order. But then, any president would have made that no-brainer decision. Well, except for William Jethro who failed to give the order that would have undoubtedly taken him out, and would have likely saved thousands of american lives down the road.
> 
> Kudos to the CIA and Special Op's. The ones who are truly responsible for taking the scumbag out.
> 
> But lets not forget who the most important target was, KSM. The mastermind behind 9/11, and chief tactical operations mind behind Al qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
Click to expand...


Fairly simple?   Why did it take 40 minutes of fighting?
Pakistan never approved it. Given their unreliability, they were kept in the dark

If the raid turned into a masacre, Obama would have been held accountable. Since it was a major success, the rightwing gives grudgingly minimal credit to the Presidents role


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, they never told Pakistan that the operation was going down.
> 
> Just heard on FOX that the CIA, Special Op's, and the operative on the ground had a codeword, "Geronimo" for Bin Laden. Once the operative got a visual on Bin Laden, and confirmed he was there, the code word was given and the mission launched within minutes.......Cool shit!.........They are also reporting that The President was able to watch the mission go down in real time, and may have witnessed the actual killing of Bin Laden.....Man, I would love to see that footage
> 
> Pakistan has some serious 'splainin' to do.....How in the hell they couldn't have known he was there is ridiculous. He's virtually down the road from a Pakistani military base, and the neighborhood is packed with retired military. too include many former high command.
Click to expand...


They basically knew Bin Laden was there, and helped in keeping him safe.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't have a problem crediting Obama with this decision. Though to be fair, I don't think it would have been a difficult decision for many people.


----------



## High_Gravity

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairly simple?   Why did it take 40 minutes of fighting?
> Pakistan never approved it. Given their unreliability, they were kept in the dark
> 
> If the raid turned into a masacre, Obama would have been held accountable. Since it was a major success, the rightwing gives grudgingly minimal credit to the Presidents role
Click to expand...


If Obama told the Pakistanis anything, our SEALS would have landed into either a empty compound or worse a set up or booby trap, the results from this shows the less the Pakistanis know the better.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> I was there when the Carrier was off the Point.....waiting with some other friends and relatives.



To protest the returning sailors?


----------



## rightwinger

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Pakistan help hide bin Laden? - The Week
> 
> I could see if Osama bin Laden were hiding in some cave in the mountains of Pakistan, but 1000 yards from their own Military Acadamy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are about to find out whose side Pakistan is on: Pakistan's military and intelligence officials have always "played a high-stakes double game," says Dexter Filkins at The New Yorker. They support the U.S. fight against terrorists  collecting billions in foreign aid for their trouble  while some of them, particularly in the ISI, "have provided support for Americas enemies." It's important, and fair, to ask whether Pakistani officials were helping bin Laden, and "in the coming days, we may find out just how cooperative the Pakistanis have really been."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted a thread about this, for a country that takes billions of dollars of our moneys each year they certainly do have some explaining to do.
Click to expand...


How the fuck am I supposed to know what threads have been posted when the moderators dump everything into this massive shithole of a thread?


----------



## Wiseacre

I think Obama deserves just as much credit for this as Bush would have received had it happened on his watch.    Which is minimal IMHO.    The real credit goes to the intelligence guys that found the bastard and the military that designed and executed this op successfully.    Bravo guys - you did us proud and thank you.


----------



## Avatar4321

High_Gravity said:


> If McCain was President, he would not have OK'd the hit on Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July 2008, Larry King asked Sen. John McCain (R-AZ), "If you were president and knew that bin Laden was in Pakistan, you know where, would you have U.S. forces go in after him?"
> 
> McCain said he would not.
> 
> "Larry, I'm not going to go there and here's why: because Pakistan is a sovereign nation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Dead: Inside The Raid That Killed Him
Click to expand...


I don't believe for a second that McCain wouldn't have set a hit as well. No matter what he said. Much like I don't think Obama is going to close Gitmo or do some of the stuff he said either.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wiseacre said:


> I think Obama deserves just as much credit for this as Bush would have received had it happened on his watch.    Which is minimal IMHO.    The real credit goes tot he intelligence guys and the military that designed and executed this op successfully.    Bravo guys - you did us proud and thank you.



Totally concur


----------



## Grace

The Rock Knew About Osama Bin Laden's Death Before Nearly Anyone Else?

The Rock tweeted about the death before even the media knew?

Read the comment section, too.



> 31 minutes ago (3:12 PM)
> Anyone else think it's just sort of awesome that Dwayne Johnson is "in" on big national security news? Maybe one of those Seals that popped Bin Laden was like "F*** yeah, I'm calling Dwayne."


----------



## High_Gravity

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't have a problem crediting Obama with this decision. Though to be fair, I don't think it would have been a difficult decision for many people.



McCain would not have went into Pakistan if he were President.


----------



## CRStar

I think a pic of his corpse should be shown to the world for two reasons.
1. Don't mess with Uncle Sam.
2. This is what happens to Jihadists.


----------



## High_Gravity

Avatar4321 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If McCain was President, he would not have OK'd the hit on Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July 2008, Larry King asked Sen. John McCain (R-AZ), "If you were president and knew that bin Laden was in Pakistan, you know where, would you have U.S. forces go in after him?"
> 
> McCain said he would not.
> 
> "Larry, I'm not going to go there and here's why: because Pakistan is a sovereign nation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Laden Dead: Inside The Raid That Killed Him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe for a second that McCain wouldn't have set a hit as well. No matter what he said. Much like I don't think Obama is going to close Gitmo or do some of the stuff he said either.
Click to expand...


Than why did he say he wouldn't have went into Pakistan?


----------



## High_Gravity

rightwinger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Pakistan help hide bin Laden? - The Week
> 
> I could see if Osama bin Laden were hiding in some cave in the mountains of Pakistan, but 1000 yards from their own Military Acadamy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a thread about this, for a country that takes billions of dollars of our moneys each year they certainly do have some explaining to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to know what threads have been posted when the moderators dump everything into this massive shithole of a thread?
Click to expand...


I don't know my friend.


----------



## Spoonman

Grace said:


> The Rock Knew About Osama Bin Laden's Death Before Nearly Anyone Else?
> 
> The Rock tweeted about the death before even the media knew?
> 
> Read the comment section, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 minutes ago (3:12 PM)
> Anyone else think it's just sort of awesome that Dwayne Johnson is "in" on big national security news? Maybe one of those Seals that popped Bin Laden was like "F*** yeah, I'm calling Dwayne."
Click to expand...


Can you smell what the rock is cooking


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Grace said:


> The Rock Knew About Osama Bin Laden's Death Before Nearly Anyone Else?
> 
> The Rock tweeted about the death before even the media knew?
> 
> Read the comment section, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 minutes ago (3:12 PM)
> Anyone else think it's just sort of awesome that Dwayne Johnson is "in" on big national security news? Maybe one of those Seals that popped Bin Laden was like "F*** yeah, I'm calling Dwayne."
Click to expand...

Actually the media knew many hours before, when the WH asked for network time for a "major national security announcement" for 10:00 Eastern time. This was early afternoon, when the request was made. The Rock obviously guessed well, as did many media people. Except they kept their mouths shut about it.


----------



## rightwinger

CRStar said:


> I think a pic of his corpse should be shown to the world for two reasons.
> 1. Don't mess with Uncle Sam.
> 2. This is what happens to Jihadists.



The Navy SEALs shot him in the face several times to make sure of the kill. 

If his gravesite can't be martyred, neither should his final picture with his face blown off


----------



## Foxfyre

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a thread about this, for a country that takes billions of dollars of our moneys each year they certainly do have some explaining to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to know what threads have been posted when the moderators dump everything into this massive shithole of a thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know my friend.
Click to expand...


That was the component that most interested me.  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  But I wonder what 'threats' were involved for them to allow it?   It is very difficult for me to believe they didn't know Obama was there.  Did they report him?  There is no indication they did, but then we cannot be and should not be privy to high level security tactics either.  How long was he there?  How long did they know?  These will all be the components of a really good book some day.


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to know what threads have been posted when the moderators dump everything into this massive shithole of a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the component that most interested me.  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  But I wonder what 'threats' were involved for them to allow it?   It is very difficult for me to believe they didn't know Obama was there.  Did they report him?  There is no indication they did, but then we cannot be and should not be privy to high level security tactics either.  How long was he there?  How long did they know?  These will all be the components of a really good book some day.
Click to expand...




I hope we don't know all of the components so that we don't ruin our capability of performing comparable operations in the future.


----------



## Wiseacre

"  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  "


You sure about that?   I heard we went in with no notice to them.    Probably a good thing too.


----------



## boedicca

Snarky Comment:  Given Obama's recent lament about how the Oval Office lacks really cool phones, perhaps he is feeling a bit more satisfied with the cool tech which enabled him to watch the raid.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to know what threads have been posted when the moderators dump everything into this massive shithole of a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the component that most interested me.  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  But I wonder what 'threats' were involved for them to allow it?   It is very difficult for me to believe they didn't know Obama was there.  Did they report him?  There is no indication they did, but then we cannot be and should not be privy to high level security tactics either.  How long was he there?  How long did they know?  These will all be the components of a really good book some day.
Click to expand...


how do they not know something is up.  a family with no signs of income builds a secured million dollar complex and they aren't even suspiious?


----------



## drsmith1072

slukasiewski said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  The mission was accomplished.  And the banner referred to the ship's mission, not the U.S. mission.
> But none of the facts will ever stop the Left from spinning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice IF bush wasn't declaring the end to all major combat operations in front to that banner.
> 
> White House pressed on 'mission accomplished' sign - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the speech in May, Bush said, "The battle of Iraq is one victory in a war on terror that began on September 11, 2001, and still goes on."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious what he was actually talking about reguadless of who they claim requested the banner and what they claim their intent was AFTER the fact that WH made it and set up every aspect of this photo op including painting W's name on the outside of the jet he arrived on.
> 
> The spin has been spun and countered previously, therefore continuing to spin that line of bs only makes you look desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another misinformed Liberal.
> 
> Psssssst.
> 
> The ship's mission WAS INDEED accomplished.
> 
> You can move along now...
Click to expand...


Another moronic rightwing lemming.

Pssssst.

Bush wasn't just talking about the ship's mission.

You can move along now. 

Calling me misinformed when I provided an actual link to support my argument while you provided NOTHING but your own moronic opinions and got thanked for your trolling just shows how ingorant and desperate you rightwing lemmings really are to rewrite history.


----------



## High_Gravity

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the component that most interested me.  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  But I wonder what 'threats' were involved for them to allow it?   It is very difficult for me to believe they didn't know Obama was there.  Did they report him?  There is no indication they did, but then we cannot be and should not be privy to high level security tactics either.  How long was he there?  How long did they know?  These will all be the components of a really good book some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do they not know something is up.  a family with no signs of income builds a secured million dollar complex and they aren't even suspiious?
Click to expand...


I guess in Pakistan asking the wrong questions can get you killed.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the component that most interested me.  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  But I wonder what 'threats' were involved for them to allow it?   It is very difficult for me to believe they didn't know Obama was there.  Did they report him?  There is no indication they did, but then we cannot be and should not be privy to high level security tactics either.  How long was he there?  How long did they know?  These will all be the components of a really good book some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we don't know all of the components so that we don't ruin our capability of performing comparable operations in the future.
Click to expand...


exactly, why give up our edge? we really don't need to know everything


----------



## Spoonman

drsmith1072 said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be nice if bush wasn't declaring the end to all major combat operations in front to that banner.
> 
> white house pressed on 'mission accomplished' sign - cnn
> 
> 
> 
> it's pretty obvious what he was actually talking about reguadless of who they claim requested the banner and what they claim their intent was after the fact that wh made it and set up every aspect of this photo op including painting w's name on the outside of the jet he arrived on.
> 
> The spin has been spun and countered previously, therefore continuing to spin that line of bs only makes you look desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another misinformed liberal.
> 
> Psssssst.
> 
> The ship's mission was indeed accomplished.
> 
> You can move along now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another moronic rightwing lemming.
> 
> Pssssst.
> 
> Bush wasn't just talking about the ship's mission.
> 
> You can move along now.
> 
> Calling me misinformed when i provided an actual link to support my argument while you provided nothing but your own moronic opinions and got thanked for your trolling just shows how ingorant and desperate you rightwing lemmings really are to rewrite history.
Click to expand...


tl:dr


----------



## Jarhead

rightwinger said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a pic of his corpse should be shown to the world for two reasons.
> 1. Don't mess with Uncle Sam.
> 2. This is what happens to Jihadists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Navy SEALs shot him in the face several times to make sure of the kill.
> 
> If his gravesite can't be martyred, neither should his final picture with his face blown off
Click to expand...


ya gotta have some sort of "savage" content to want to see a photo like that.
The guy is dead. Dont need to see it in a photo. And for those that doubt he is really dead? In todays day and age, a photo is zero proof of anything.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wiseacre said:


> "  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  "
> 
> 
> You sure about that?   I heard we went in with no notice to them.    Probably a good thing too.



If Pakistan knew about the raid Bin Laden would not have been there.


----------



## High_Gravity

Foxfyre said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to know what threads have been posted when the moderators dump everything into this massive shithole of a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the component that most interested me.  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  But I wonder what 'threats' were involved for them to allow it?   It is very difficult for me to believe they didn't know Obama was there.  Did they report him?  There is no indication they did, but then we cannot be and should not be privy to high level security tactics either.  How long was he there?  How long did they know?  These will all be the components of a really good book some day.
Click to expand...


I don't think the Pakistanis knew exactly what we were up to.


----------



## CRStar

This will have to do then.


----------



## drsmith1072

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Obama for giving the order. But then, any president would have made that no-brainer decision. Well, except for William Jethro who failed to give the order that would have undoubtedly taken him out, and would have likely saved thousands of american lives down the road.
> 
> Kudos to the CIA and Special Op's. The ones who are truly responsible for taking the scumbag out.
> 
> But lets not forget who the most important target was, KSM. The mastermind behind 9/11, and chief tactical operations mind behind Al qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
Click to expand...


So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price?? 

You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision?? 

WOW!


----------



## Foxfyre

High_Gravity said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> "  There is the fact that Pakistan allowed the raid.  "
> 
> 
> You sure about that?   I heard we went in with no notice to them.    Probably a good thing too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Pakistan knew about the raid Bin Laden would not have been there.
Click to expand...


You may be right, but the information coming out on that is pretty murky so far:



> Pakistan's former President Pervez Musharraf, who is eyeing a political comeback, said the "killing was the success of all peace loving people of the world." But he also said the Americans should not have been allowed to operate independently in the country.
> 
> One Pakistani official said the choppers took off from a Pakistani air base, suggesting some cooperation in the raid. President Barack Obama said Pakistan had provided some information leading to the raid, did not thank the country in his statement on bin Laden's death.
> 
> Pakistan's intelligence agency and the CIA have cooperated in joint raids before against al-Qaida suspects in Pakistan on several occasions since the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks. But U.S. and Pakistani officials indicated that this mission was too important to let anyone know more than a few minutes in advance.
> 
> Pakistan's foreign office hailed the death as a breakthrough in the international campaign against militancy, and noted al-Qaida "had declared war on Pakistan" and killed thousands of Pakistani civilians and security officers.
> 
> It stressed that the operation to kill bin Laden was an American one, and did not mention any concerns that Pakistani officials may have been protecting bin Laden in some way. Domestically, the already weak government may yet face criticism by political opponents and Islamists for allowing U.S. forces to kill bin Laden on its soil, but there were no signs of a major backlash Monday.
> 
> The Daily Times


----------



## rightwinger

drsmith1072 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price??
> 
> You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision??
> 
> WOW!
Click to expand...


The biggest risk was that if those 24 SEALS were killed, Obama's decision would have been responsible for their deaths. Putting soldiers in harms way is never an easy call


----------



## sinister59

I wish we made more of a fuss about it , shown more celebrations on news media , rub it in their face like they did to us , the same psychology as they used every time the west toucha hit from them . 

so resolve . 

 hundreds partied out side the white house , I drank a few to our CIA, commander n chief and special ops .


----------



## California Girl

The best jokes from twitter: 

They should have captured him alive, and forced him to spend the rest of his life going through airport security.

Taliban say Bin Laden death a 'setback' but won't give up on dream of world domination until 'mathematically impossible'

Bin Laden must have had his contact info in his PSN [PlayStation] account

RIP Osama bin Laden, World Hide and Go Seek Champion (2001-2011)

This is good news for the other guys on the top 10 wanted list &#8211; finally they get to move up in the rankings.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> They should have captured him alive, and forced him to spend the rest of his life going through airport security.



LOL good one.


----------



## Jarhead

drsmith1072 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price??
> 
> You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision??
> 
> WOW!
Click to expand...


He woulda been raked through the coals by the right and the far left. The right would talk about its failure and the far left would have talked about Obama being another Bush when it comes to military action. If it failed, it may have sealed the deal for him being a one term president.
He took a major risk.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price??
> 
> You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision??
> 
> WOW!
Click to expand...

Kudos to him for making the decision. Unlike William Jethro, he actually showed some guts.

Unfortunately for Obama though, this one success won't erase his myriad of abject failures that are continuing to take this country straight down the proverbial toilet.

It is what it is.


----------



## Ravi

drsmith1072 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price??
> 
> You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision??
> 
> WOW!
Click to expand...

Just last week, according to the nutters, Obama personally killed Quadaffi's children. This week, according to the nutters, he had absolutely nothing to do with the death of bin laden.


----------



## Foxfyre

California Girl said:


> They should have captured him alive, and forced him to spend the rest of his life going through airport security.



LOL.  Yep, go through security over and over every day and here in the USA where he would not only be x-rayed naked but poked and prodded and groped in private places.

But dammit, we have constitutional prohibition on cruel and unusual punishment.  We couldn't do that to a prisoner.  We can only do it to normal everyday citizens.


----------



## Spoonman

drsmith1072 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price??
> 
> You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision??
> 
> WOW!
Click to expand...


the deision was pretty clear cut. he knew were he was so he had to make a move.    besides, it's not like his poll ratings could plummet any faster that they already are


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price??
> 
> You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision??
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just last week, according to the nutters, Obama personally killed Quadaffi's children. This week, according to the nutters, he had absolutely nothing to do with the death of bin laden.
Click to expand...


and the nutters played that game with Bush as well. Failure was his fault and success was not his doing.
Why do I think you were one of them?


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price??
> 
> You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision??
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week, according to the nutters, Obama personally killed Quadaffi's children. This week, according to the nutters, he had absolutely nothing to do with the death of bin laden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the nutters played that game with Bush as well. Failure was his fault and success was not his doing.
> Why do I think you were one of them?
Click to expand...

Because you're a partisan hack.


----------



## Spoonman

California Girl said:


> The best jokes from twitter:
> 
> They should have captured him alive, and forced him to spend the rest of his life going through airport security.
> 
> Taliban say Bin Laden death a 'setback' but won't give up on dream of world domination until 'mathematically impossible'
> 
> Bin Laden must have had his contact info in his PSN [PlayStation] account
> 
> RIP Osama bin Laden, World Hide and Go Seek Champion (2001-2011)
> 
> This is good news for the other guys on the top 10 wanted list  finally they get to move up in the rankings.



the bad guys seem to have excellent succession planning


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week, according to the nutters, Obama personally killed Quadaffi's children. This week, according to the nutters, he had absolutely nothing to do with the death of bin laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the nutters played that game with Bush as well. Failure was his fault and success was not his doing.
> Why do I think you were one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a partisan hack.
Click to expand...


Quite an intelligent response.
Seems I hit a sore spot.


----------



## Mr. Jones

sinister59 said:


> I wish we made more of a fuss about it , shown more celebrations on news media , rub it in their face like they did to us , the same psychology as they used every time the west toucha hit from them .


 Maybe it is because people are finally realizing that they are full of shit, and tired of being played for fools with all the lies that the proven known liars have told them throughout all the years.

http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Mi...in-Laden-fake-Pakistani-TV.ashx#axzz1LD0c0uAF


----------



## Dr.Drock

HG you know how different political rhetoric and what these guys actually do is.


Obama told us diplomacy was important to his foreign policy, that's proven to be a lie, I also think McCain's no attacks in Pakistan would've been a lie.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

"What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.


----------



## Dr.House

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week, according to the nutters, Obama personally killed Quadaffi's children. This week, according to the nutters, he had absolutely nothing to do with the death of bin laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the nutters played that game with Bush as well. Failure was his fault and success was not his doing.
> Why do I think you were one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a partisan hack.
Click to expand...


^^  Ironic Post of the Year....


----------



## Spoonman

LibocalypseNow said:


> "What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.


 
wait, so no body, no birth certificate?   WTF is going one here?


----------



## Jarhead

LibocalypseNow said:


> "What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.



Do you truly believe that Bin Laden would not get a clip out of himself holding up a newspaper with an article about his death within a day of his alleged killing if he were still alive?

Come on......there is no doubt he is dead. Obama would be made a fool of by Bin Laden if he were still alive.

The best proof will be no word from Bin Laden. No other proof will be necessary.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> "What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.



I don't know whats up with that but if Osama was still alive he would release a video right now laughing right in our fucking faces.


----------



## KGB

Jarhead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a pic of his corpse should be shown to the world for two reasons.
> 1. Don't mess with Uncle Sam.
> 2. This is what happens to Jihadists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Navy SEALs shot him in the face several times to make sure of the kill.
> 
> If his gravesite can't be martyred, neither should his final picture with his face blown off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya gotta have some sort of "savage" content to want to see a photo like that.
> The guy is dead. Dont need to see it in a photo. And for those that doubt he is really dead? In todays day and age, a photo is zero proof of anything.
Click to expand...


granted, but a picture is still tangible.  It's something that people can point to.  And there is a satisfaction seeing this SOB's face (or whatever is left of it) with death all over it....


----------



## High_Gravity

Dr.Drock said:


> HG you know how different political rhetoric and what these guys actually do is.
> 
> 
> Obama told us diplomacy was important to his foreign policy, that's proven to be a lie, I also think McCain's no attacks in Pakistan would've been a lie.



Your probably right, but just saying that makes me wonder, Obama did say he would go into Pakistan after Bin Laden, and he actually did that.


----------



## Jarhead

KGB said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Navy SEALs shot him in the face several times to make sure of the kill.
> 
> If his gravesite can't be martyred, neither should his final picture with his face blown off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya gotta have some sort of "savage" content to want to see a photo like that.
> The guy is dead. Dont need to see it in a photo. And for those that doubt he is really dead? In todays day and age, a photo is zero proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> granted, but a picture is still tangible.  It's something that people can point to.  And there is a satisfaction seeing this SOB's face (or whatever is left of it) with death all over it....
Click to expand...


the animal is dead and was dumped in the ocean like chum.
Good enough for me.


----------



## Spoonman

LibocalypseNow said:


> "What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.



Wait, i'm confused.  Wouldn't muslim tradition have been dragging the body through the streets shooting guns in the air


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, they never told Pakistan that the operation was going down.
> 
> Just heard on FOX that the CIA, Special Op's, and the operative on the ground had a codeword, "Geronimo" for Bin Laden. Once the operative got a visual on Bin Laden, and confirmed he was there, the code word was given and the mission launched within minutes.......Cool shit!.........They are also reporting that The President was able to watch the mission go down in real time, and may have witnessed the actual killing of Bin Laden.....Man, I would love to see that footage
> 
> Pakistan has some serious 'splainin' to do.....How in the hell they couldn't have known he was there is ridiculous. He's virtually down the road from a Pakistani military base, and the neighborhood is packed with retired military. too include many former high command.
Click to expand...


so much for that "no-brainer move by the President" argument that you made previously as you refuse to give obama credit for anything out of sheer partisan hatred. LOL


----------



## Gunny

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the nutters played that game with Bush as well. Failure was his fault and success was not his doing.
> Why do I think you were one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an intelligent response.
> Seems I hit a sore spot.
Click to expand...


Y'think?


----------



## bodecea

High_Gravity said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> HG you know how different political rhetoric and what these guys actually do is.
> 
> 
> Obama told us diplomacy was important to his foreign policy, that's proven to be a lie, I also think McCain's no attacks in Pakistan would've been a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your probably right, but just saying that makes me wonder, Obama did say he would go into Pakistan after Bin Laden, and he actually did that.
Click to expand...


And many on the Right had a royal hissy fit when he said that too.


Many of them are sure unhappy today and it shows, doesn't it?


----------



## Jarhead

Gunny said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite an intelligent response.
> Seems I hit a sore spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'think?
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Gunny

Dr.House said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the nutters played that game with Bush as well. Failure was his fault and success was not his doing.
> Why do I think you were one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^  Ironic Post of the Year....
Click to expand...


Responding to ravi is like pissing into a the wind during a Cat 5 hurricane.  Monumental waste of time.  The very idea she posts on a political board is ludicrous.  The only reason she isn't the most delusional leftwingnut I've evrn known is because truthdoesn'tmatter apparently still breathes.

But she's a good tie for Chrissy/kirk.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whats up with that but if Osama was still alive he would release a video right now laughing right in our fucking faces.
Click to expand...


I think he's dead but their story is probably Bullshit. Ala Wikileaks. They were way too quick to dump his body. They didn't allow independent confirmation. Why didn't they allow that? It's probably because they're lying again. The People will demand real proof though. That's just inevitable. Their "Muslim Tradition" story really is Bullshit. Bet on that.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> HG you know how different political rhetoric and what these guys actually do is.
> 
> 
> Obama told us diplomacy was important to his foreign policy, that's proven to be a lie, I also think McCain's no attacks in Pakistan would've been a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your probably right, but just saying that makes me wonder, Obama did say he would go into Pakistan after Bin Laden, and he actually did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And many on the Right had a royal hissy fit when he said that too.
> 
> 
> Many of them are sure unhappy today and it shows, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Really?
Many are unhappy?
How come I dont see that in this forum or anywhere for that matter.
One here or there maybe....but many?


----------



## Jarhead

LibocalypseNow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whats up with that but if Osama was still alive he would release a video right now laughing right in our fucking faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's dead but their story is probably Bullshit. Ala Wikileaks. They were way too quick to dump his body. They didn't allow independent confirmation. Why didn't they allow that? It's probably because they're lying again. The People will demand real proof though. That's just inevitable. Their "Muslim Tradition" story really is Bullshit. Bet on that.
Click to expand...


you kjnow how many people would have likely died trying to get the body?
Best is to do what we did. Take tissue samples and dump the body for the sharks to feast on.


----------



## Spoonman

Jarhead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your probably right, but just saying that makes me wonder, Obama did say he would go into Pakistan after Bin Laden, and he actually did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many on the Right had a royal hissy fit when he said that too.
> 
> 
> Many of them are sure unhappy today and it shows, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> Many are unhappy?
> How come I dont see that in this forum or anywhere for that matter.
> One here or there maybe....but many?
Click to expand...


she's just eternally angry


----------



## Dr.House

Jarhead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your probably right, but just saying that makes me wonder, Obama did say he would go into Pakistan after Bin Laden, and he actually did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many on the Right had a royal hissy fit when he said that too.
> 
> 
> Many of them are sure unhappy today and it shows, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> Many are unhappy?
> How come I dont see that in this forum or anywhere for that matter.
> One here or there maybe....but many?
Click to expand...


You're not supposted to interrupt a fucking hack when they're on a hack roll...

It's like waking up a sleepwalker...


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whats up with that but if Osama was still alive he would release a video right now laughing right in our fucking faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's dead but their story is probably Bullshit. Ala Wikileaks. They were way too quick to dump his body. They didn't allow independent confirmation. Why didn't they allow that? It's probably because they're lying again. The People will demand real proof though. That's just inevitable. Their "Muslim Tradition" story really is Bullshit. Bet on that.
Click to expand...



Theres always pics out there, an Iraqi guard filmed Saddams execution, give it time the pics will surface.


----------



## Spoonman

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkjtt5hHTW1qzsxb0o1_400.gif


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, they never told Pakistan that the operation was going down.
> 
> Just heard on FOX that the CIA, Special Op's, and the operative on the ground had a codeword, "Geronimo" for Bin Laden. Once the operative got a visual on Bin Laden, and confirmed he was there, the code word was given and the mission launched within minutes.......Cool shit!.........They are also reporting that The President was able to watch the mission go down in real time, and may have witnessed the actual killing of Bin Laden.....Man, I would love to see that footage
> 
> Pakistan has some serious 'splainin' to do.....How in the hell they couldn't have known he was there is ridiculous. He's virtually down the road from a Pakistani military base, and the neighborhood is packed with retired military. too include many former high command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so much for that "no-brainer move by the President" argument that you made previously as you refuse to give obama credit for anything out of sheer partisan hatred. LOL
Click to expand...

I did him give him credit, more than once, fool. He actually showed some guts.

But the fact is, once confirmation was made, it was a no-brainer. Any president, other than William Jethro, would have made the same move......William Jethro had his no-brainer and he showed no guts. Obama at least showed some guts. He was the most wanted man in the world. Only a foolish politician wouldn't have made the move. Particularly with the myriad of abject failures Obama has hanging from his ass, he needs something positive.

Seriously, how fucking stupid are you, Hack?


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Obama for giving the order. But then, any president would have made that no-brainer decision. Well, except for William Jethro who failed to give the order that would have undoubtedly taken him out, and would have likely saved thousands of american lives down the road.
> 
> Kudos to the CIA and Special Op's. The ones who are truly responsible for taking the scumbag out.
> 
> But lets not forget who the most important target was, KSM. The mastermind behind 9/11, and chief tactical operations mind behind Al qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
Click to expand...


Was Osama bin Ladens skinny ass at risk on 9-11???

He called the shots and was hunted for ten years


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was Osama bin Ladens skinny ass at risk on 9-11???
> 
> He called the shots and was hunted for ten years
Click to expand...


Not according to the FBI .


----------



## Wicked Jester

Spoonman said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you think about the Government's released information?"...I don't think very highly of it. They dumped his body way too quickly. And please spare me that "Muslim Tradition" shit. They wanted to get rid of that body as soon as possible. And that does make people wonder. There has been no independent confirmation of his death and it doesn't look like there ever will be. This is a terrible blunder whether it was intentional or unintentional. They themselves have opened the door to Conspiracy Theories. It makes people think of Wikileaks. They should have waited and allowed Independent confirmation of his death. Their story will be greeted with much skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, i'm confused.  Wouldn't muslim tradition have been dragging the body through the streets shooting guns in the air
Click to expand...

Yeah, and then dropping the body, picking it up, shoving it back in the box, and parading it some more.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the nutters played that game with Bush as well. Failure was his fault and success was not his doing.
> Why do I think you were one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an intelligent response.
> Seems I hit a sore spot.
Click to expand...

Actually, on this very thread, and more than once, I have thanked Obama, Bush, Clinton, the military and the intelligence community.

So, I was right...you are a hack.


----------



## Dr.House

Now...  

Lets fry KSM and make it truly perfect...


----------



## Ravi

Gunny said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^  Ironic Post of the Year....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Responding to ravi is like pissing into a the wind during a Cat 5 hurricane.  Monumental waste of time.  The very idea she posts on a political board is ludicrous.  The only reason she isn't the most delusional leftwingnut I've evrn known is because truthdoesn'tmatter apparently still breathes.
> 
> But she's a good tie for Chrissy/kirk.
Click to expand...

 Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?


----------



## Gunny

Ravi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^  Ironic Post of the Year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to ravi is like pissing into a the wind during a Cat 5 hurricane.  Monumental waste of time.  The very idea she posts on a political board is ludicrous.  The only reason she isn't the most delusional leftwingnut I've evrn known is because truthdoesn'tmatter apparently still breathes.
> 
> But she's a good tie for Chrissy/kirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?
Click to expand...


Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?  

I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.

Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.


----------



## Spoonman

Gunny said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to ravi is like pissing into a the wind during a Cat 5 hurricane.  Monumental waste of time.  The very idea she posts on a political board is ludicrous.  The only reason she isn't the most delusional leftwingnut I've evrn known is because truthdoesn'tmatter apparently still breathes.
> 
> But she's a good tie for Chrissy/kirk.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
Click to expand...


U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years tracking one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  would this be one of the detainees the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?


----------



## Gunny

Spoonman said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years tracking one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  would this be one of the detainees the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?
Click to expand...


Oh Hell yeah.  GTMO would've violated his rights under the Constitution that apparently extend to all non-US citizens.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Spoonman said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years tracking one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  would this be one of the detainees the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?
Click to expand...

And those men were held in those dastardly "secret prisons'' that the lib's have been vociferously whining about.

Wonder how they'll feel if it's ever revealed that they may have gone through "enhanced interrogation''?


----------



## Spoonman

Gunny said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years tracking one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  would this be one of the detainees the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Hell yeah.  GTMO would've violated his rights under the Constitution that apparently extend to all non-US citizens.
Click to expand...


would that inlude the president?


----------



## Spoonman

Wicked Jester said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years tracking one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  would this be one of the detainees the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those men were held in those dastardly "secret prisons'' that the lib's have been vociferously whining about.
> 
> Wonder how they'll feel if it's ever revealed that they may have gone through "enhanced interrogation''?
Click to expand...


yea, but the information they received was coerced and under duress so it probably wasn't viable information anyway.........    hey, wait a minute


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

VaYank5150 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can't Obama start just one bloody press conference on time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
Click to expand...


I will "unify" as soon as Obama and the Pentagon offer proof of the death, and if their refusal to release the photos is any indication, that will not happen.


----------



## Vanquish

Here's another example of BULLSHIT CONSCIENCELESS NON-REASONING. The ends don't justify the means. I dont care what the fucking result was.

If you want Americans tortured overseas...keep torturing citizens of the world.

If you want Americans put in jail over bullshit charges....keep detaining people for bullshit reasons

If you want wars to come onto American soil...keep bombing shit just because you want to be the fucking world police.

People with the sentiment that "torture works so the consequences don't matter" are myopic little toads who have a childlike, playground, machismo mentality.

Sickening.


----------



## Vast LWC

Gunny said:


> Oh Hell yeah.  GTMO would've violated his rights under the Constitution that apparently extend to all non-US citizens.



Good thing we shot his ass then, ain't it?

Here's a thought:  

What if he's not dead, but we're just holding him in a deep, dark hole, wringing him for information every day, and just telling the world he's dead so no-one's the wiser.

Would anyone shed a tear if they found out?  I know that personally it would give me a warm fuzzy feeling every day.



And of course, to address your post, there are the differences between your average Gitmo detainee and Osama Bin Laden:

1.  Bin Laden has already freely confessed to, and bragged of, his many, many crimes.  He was guilty as fuck, and he was a rabid dog that needed to be killed.  Many of the detainees have not done so, at least not freely, and therefore *some* may be innocent.  

That possibility of innocence is why people want them tried, and that was the spirit of the Constitutional rights in question, if not the letter.

2.  If some random terrorist is tried, there may be some attempt at retribution, sure, but wherever Bin Laden was brought, there were sure to be massive terrorist assaults and efforts at rescue and retribution by pretty much every member of Al Qaeda worldwide.

Whatever location Bin Laden went to would have a target on it 100 miles wide.


----------



## slukasiewski

He's had his share of fuck ups - sure.

Haven't we all.

I dunno - perhaps I (we) should stand beside this guy. He's all we got next two years. And they're gonna be rough - with the knocking off of OSB.

I watch his press conferences, etc. 

Starting to feel he is being honest 

(Christ - did I just say that???!?!???!?!!)


----------



## jillian

do you have a fever?


----------



## slukasiewski

jillian said:


> do you have a fever?



Not quite
Does one need to be in fever/dis-ilusioned to "see the light?"


----------



## Sherry

Support him in what regard....if you didn't support his economic policies before this event, would that now change??


----------



## Vast LWC

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> I will "unify" as soon as Obama and the Pentagon offer proof of the death, and if their refusal to release the photos is any indication, that will not happen.



You'll never "unify".  You and your "birther", "truther" and now "deather" cohorts are certifiable.  

I'm not really sure why you think anyone cares what you think, outside of crazy-ass conspiracy theorists who live in their mother's basement and go on and on about how Martians killed JFK.


----------



## R.D.

Honest about what?  And what does that have to do with policy?


----------



## slukasiewski

Sherry said:


> Support him in what regard....if you didn't support his economic policies before this event, would that now change??



I dunno Sherry - seems we need a "leader"

Albeit - his leadership qualities to this point - DISMAL.

But who else should we look to?


----------



## rightwinger

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will "unify" as soon as Obama and the Pentagon offer proof of the death, and if their refusal to release the photos is any indication, that will not happen.
Click to expand...


LOL

Like you would accept a picture


----------



## Gunny

Vast LWC said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell yeah.  GTMO would've violated his rights under the Constitution that apparently extend to all non-US citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing we shot his ass then, ain't it?
> 
> Here's a thought:
> 
> What if he's not dead, but we're just holding him in a deep, dark hole, wringing him for information every day, and just telling the world he's dead so no-one's the wiser.
> 
> Would anyone shed a tear if they found out?  I know that personally it would give me a warm fuzzy feeling every day.
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, to address your post, there are the differences between your average Gitmo detainee and Osama Bin Laden:
> 
> 1.  Bin Laden has already freely confessed to, and bragged of, his many, many crimes.  He was guilty as fuck, and he was a rabid dog that needed to be killed.  Many of the detainees have not done so, at least not freely, and therefore *some* may be innocent.
> 
> That possibility of innocence is why people want them tried, and that was the spirit of the Constitutional rights in question, if not the letter.
> 
> 2.  If some random terrorist is tried, there may be some attempt at retribution, sure, but wherever Bin Laden was brought, there were sure to be massive terrorist assaults and efforts at rescue and retribution by pretty much every member of Al Qaeda worldwide.
> 
> Whatever location Bin Laden went to would have a target on it 100 miles wide.
Click to expand...


I'd have dropped the hammer.  He murdered 3000 Americans because of his retarded social and religious beliefs.  He hated me and my way of life.  

Too fucking bad.

Kudos to the guy that shot his ass dead'r'n a doornail.  When you social state fucks figure out there are people out there doing your dirty work while you sit comfortably in momma's basement posting in a computer she pays for, let me know.

Otherwise, you have nothing to say of interest to anyone with a functioning mind and the balls to be free and fight for that freedom.


----------



## Vast LWC

rightwinger said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will "unify" as soon as Obama and the Pentagon offer proof of the death, and if their refusal to release the photos is any indication, that will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like you would accept a picture
Click to expand...


He wouldn't accept it if someone put Bin Laden's salt-water swollen, bullet-riddled head in his hands.


----------



## Liability

I feel the urge to acknowledge that President Obama has done it again.

Props to President Obama and to his Administration (including Leon and Shrillary).

Huge props to those Navy Seals, too.

As an unrepentant critic of this President, I have never been shy about speaking my mind about the things I believe he is screwing up.

It follows that I should be just as unrestrained in acknowledging when he has "done good."

President Obama has "done good."


----------



## Sherry

slukasiewski said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support him in what regard....if you didn't support his economic policies before this event, would that now change??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Sherry - seems we need a "leader"
> 
> Albeit - his leadership qualities to this point - DISMAL.
> 
> But who else should we look to?
Click to expand...


No "leader" can please all of the people all of the time. You can approve of his handling of this situation without feeling obligated to support him in other areas.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wiseacre said:


> I think Obama deserves just as much credit for this as Bush would have received had it happened on his watch.    Which is minimal IMHO.    The real credit goes to the intelligence guys that found the bastard and the military that designed and executed this op successfully.    Bravo guys - you did us proud and thank you.



I call BS. The right tried to give W credir for "keeping us safe" in the US throughout his terms as president and you actually believe that they would not jump at the oppportunity to use this if it had happened on W's watch?

Really??


----------



## brokenarrow

Liability said:


> I feel the urge to acknowledge that President Obama has done it again.
> 
> Props to President Obama and to his Administration (including Leon and Shrillary).
> 
> Huge props to those Navy Seals, too.
> 
> As an unrepentant critic of this President, I have never been shy about speaking my mind about the things I believe he is screwing up.
> 
> It follows that I should be just as unrestrained in acknowledging when he has "done good."
> 
> President Obama has "done good."


 
It should be said that President Clinton had the chance to get Saddam Heusein but blew it when he never gave a go ahead. As a result, hundreds of America friendly Iraqis were caught and killed. Who knows, if he had acted maybe 9-11 never would have happened.


----------



## Vast LWC

Gunny said:


> I'd have dropped the hammer.  He murdered 3000 Americans because of his retarded social and religious beliefs.  He hated me and my way of life.
> 
> Too fucking bad.
> 
> Kudos to the guy that shot his ass dead'r'n a doornail.  When you social state fucks figure out there are people out there doing your dirty work while you sit comfortably in momma's basement posting in a computer she pays for, let me know.
> 
> Otherwise, you have nothing to say of interest to anyone with a functioning mind and the balls to be free and fight for that freedom.



Wait, where in my post did you see anything about me being sorry for Bin Laden in any way shape or form?  

I'd be perfectly happy if they shaved a tiny bit of flesh from his body every day for the next 20 years until there was nothing left but a head and a torso.

Would I have shot him?  No.  I would have locked him, tied up, in a large trunk with several hungry rats, and then buried his ass about 100 feet underground.  (with an airway to the surface of course, wouldn't want him to suffocate prematurely).

And I was Army during the first Gulf war, jarhead, so don't go preaching to me about "sitting on my momma's couch".


----------



## Nic_Driver

"The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
- G.W. Bush, 9/13/01


"I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
- G.W. Bush, 3/13/02

I guess Osama was just one more thing Obama had to clean up for Bush.


----------



## bodecea

Gunny said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to ravi is like pissing into a the wind during a Cat 5 hurricane.  Monumental waste of time.  The very idea she posts on a political board is ludicrous.  The only reason she isn't the most delusional leftwingnut I've evrn known is because truthdoesn'tmatter apparently still breathes.
> 
> But she's a good tie for Chrissy/kirk.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming *some political appointee that was illegally elected* gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
Click to expand...




You guys are JUST dyin' over this, aren't you?


----------



## bodecea

Spoonman said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years tracking one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  would this be one of the detainees the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?
Click to expand...


Can I ask the obvious question?   How could someone be tracked if they are in custody?


----------



## drsmith1072

rightwinger said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you actualyl believe that IF it failed that obama woul;d not have paid a price??
> 
> You morons attack him over evernything and you are actually trying to argue that it wasn't a risk for obama to make this decision??
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest risk was that if those 24 SEALS were killed, Obama's decision would have been responsible for their deaths. Putting soldiers in harms way is never an easy call
Click to expand...


That is part of my point but to these rightwing hacks who refuse to obama credit for anything positive even as they blame him for everything negative it was an easy call to make and obama had no risk involved.


----------



## R.D.

KGB said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Navy SEALs shot him in the face several times to make sure of the kill.
> 
> If his gravesite can't be martyred, neither should his final picture with his face blown off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya gotta have some sort of "savage" content to want to see a photo like that.
> The guy is dead. Dont need to see it in a photo. And for those that doubt he is really dead? In todays day and age, a photo is zero proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> granted, but a picture is still tangible.  It's something that people can point to.  And there is a satisfaction seeing this SOB's face (or whatever is left of it) with death all over it....
Click to expand...

Google it, there are pictures


----------



## TheBrain

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will "unify" as soon as Obama and the Pentagon offer proof of the death, and if their refusal to release the photos is any indication, that will not happen.
Click to expand...


How fucking retarded can a retard be? I think you just answered that question.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CRStar said:


> I think a pic of his corpse should be shown to the world for two reasons.
> 1. Don't mess with Uncle Sam.
> 2. This is what happens to Jihadists.



Isn't the pic that's been floating around genuine? 

Oops, I guess it is a fake...

Bin Laden &#8216;Death Photo&#8217; is a Fake | PKKH.tv


----------



## Jackson

If there was ever care to take someone alive for "questioning", it would be OBL.  He knows who the greatest operatives are, where the most dangerous weapons arms are and the plans to use them.

Call me foolish, but I can't see us putting a bullet through his head and dumping him for the fishes.  Too convenient.  Or stupid.

Someone is very busy somewhere.
Oh, btw, I don't think BHO knew a thing about it until it was over.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming *some political appointee that was illegally elected* gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are JUST dyin' over this, aren't you?
Click to expand...


Not me. Even a broke clock is right twice a day.

I'm glad he's gone. 

Now WTF is going on with gas prices??????


----------



## R.D.

Jackson said:


> If there was ever care to take someone alive for "questioning", it would be OBL.  He knows who the greatest operatives are, where the most dangerous weapons arms are and the plans to use them.
> 
> Call me foolish, but I can't see us putting a bullet through his head and dumping him for the fishes.  Too convenient.  Or stupid.
> 
> Someone is very busy somewhere.



I disagree.   There would be no good coming from his being held spewing off to his followers and ruling from prison as a so called prisoner of war


----------



## Wiseacre

drsmith1072 said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama deserves just as much credit for this as Bush would have received had it happened on his watch.    Which is minimal IMHO.    The real credit goes to the intelligence guys that found the bastard and the military that designed and executed this op successfully.    Bravo guys - you did us proud and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call BS. The right tried to give W credir for "keeping us safe" in the US throughout his terms as president and you actually believe that they would not jump at the oppportunity to use this if it had happened on W's watch?
> 
> Really??
Click to expand...



Sure they woulda done the same as the lefites are now.   Where'd I insinuate otherwise?   I think Obama deserves some credit, as much as Bush would have if this had happened on his watch.   But I wouldn't go overboard with praise that more rightly belongs to the guys that made it happen.


----------



## Spoonman

bodecea said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years tracking one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  would this be one of the detainees the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask the obvious question?   How could someone be tracked if they are in custody?
Click to expand...


i'll tell you what. get back to me when you acftually have a clue what is going on


----------



## Foxfyre

Nic_Driver said:


> "The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
> - G.W. Bush, 9/13/01
> 
> 
> "I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
> - G.W. Bush, 3/13/02
> 
> I guess Osama was just one more thing Obama had to clean up for Bush.



You're going to have to provide links that put those quotations in context to be believable.  I don't believe Bush ever said either one.  They have been posted and repeated ad nauseum by "I hate Bush" websites but there is no credible evidence that he ever said that.

Here is the press conference where it all apparently evolved from:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PGmnz5Ow-o]YouTube - Bush: Truly not concerned about bin Laden (short version)[/ame]

A transcript attributed to Vanity Fair of that press conference is here:
Bush not worried about Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Vast LWC

R.D. said:


> Google it, there are pictures



The White House is actually debating whether to release them.  Apparently they are "very graphic".

White House Advisor: No Word On Release of bin Laden Photos - 2011-05-02 18:37:17 | Broadcasting & Cable

The one circulating on the internet is a fake.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jackson said:


> If there was ever care to take someone alive for "questioning", it would be OBL.  He knows who the greatest operatives are, where the most dangerous weapons arms are and the plans to use them.
> 
> Call me foolish, but I can't see us putting a bullet through his head and dumping him for the fishes.  Too convenient.  Or stupid.
> 
> Someone is very busy somewhere.
> Oh, btw, I don't think BHO knew a thing about it until it was over.



I don't know. Him alive and in custody would motivate the Muzzies to take hostages and engage in acts of terror in hopes of negotiating his release. I'm not an Obama fan, but I think killing OBL was the right move in this case.


----------



## R.D.

Vast LWC said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google it, there are pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The White House is actually debating whether to release them.  Apparently they are "very graphic".
> 
> White House Advisor: No Word On Release of bin Laden Photos - 2011-05-02 18:37:17 | Broadcasting & Cable
> 
> The one circulating on the internet is a fake.
Click to expand...


Oh


----------



## Jackson

R.D. said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was ever care to take someone alive for "questioning", it would be OBL.  He knows who the greatest operatives are, where the most dangerous weapons arms are and the plans to use them.
> 
> Call me foolish, but I can't see us putting a bullet through his head and dumping him for the fishes.  Too convenient.  Or stupid.
> 
> Someone is very busy somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.   There would be no good coming from his being held spewing off to his followers and ruling from prison as a so called prisoner of war
Click to expand...


No one would know he's alive.  Everyone thinks he's dead.  He could be on some deserted island with US officials full of sodium pentathol.


----------



## Spoonman

R.D. said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya gotta have some sort of "savage" content to want to see a photo like that.
> The guy is dead. Dont need to see it in a photo. And for those that doubt he is really dead? In todays day and age, a photo is zero proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted, but a picture is still tangible.  It's something that people can point to.  And there is a satisfaction seeing this SOB's face (or whatever is left of it) with death all over it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google it, there are pictures
Click to expand...


here it is


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> I bet they had a ball dumping the body.



We don't do that sort of thing. 

Well, maybe just a little.


----------



## bodecea

Spoonman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years *tracking* one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  *would this be one* of the *detainees* the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask the obvious question?   How could someone be tracked if they are in custody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll tell you what. get back to me when you acftually have a clue what is going on
Click to expand...


You said what I highlighted....How can one track a detainee?   I'd really like to know.


----------



## Jackson

Wouldn't it make more sense to use every technique possible to get every bit of information on Al Queada possible and the world thinks he fish are feeding on him at the present time?  Strange there are no pictures or it's a long time coming.  Let's see how  doctored they look with a "look a like."


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. Still crying that bin laden is dead, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming *some political appointee that was illegally elected* gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are JUST dyin' over this, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Of course they are...they are dreading the historical comparisons: 

Their big hero Dubya went to war with the wrong country and killed a jumped up little dictator that couldn't harm the US.

Under Obama's leadership, bin laden has been killed.

That's got to hurt.


----------



## Big Hoss

Yeah they are debating to release the pic...gotta have enough time to get a good fake done....just like obamas bc.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The ship's mission was not yet accomplished...they had to sit off Pt Loma an extra 24 hours so Bush could have his photo op.
> 
> 2.  How many other Carriers coming back put up a Mission Accomplished sign?
> 
> 3.  Who actually put that sign up?
> 
> I wonder if you can be honest about any of those three things/questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point Loma???
> 
> You must be a San Diego native.
> 
> Point Loma, I always wanted to be buried there. Beautiful place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was there when the Carrier was off the Point.....waiting with some other friends and relatives.
Click to expand...


I saw it live on TV. It looked like it was a special treat for the sailors. 

Besides, you know it takes forever for a carrier to pull into port. The ship gets off the coast early in the morning yet we usually don't pull in till afternoon. Dependent on which port it is. Usually 12 hours from the time you get in the area till the time you step off the brow.


----------



## R.D.

Foxfyre said:


> Nic_Driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
> - G.W. Bush, 9/13/01
> 
> 
> "I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
> - G.W. Bush, 3/13/02
> 
> I guess Osama was just one more thing Obama had to clean up for Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to provide links that put those quotations in context to be believable.  I don't believe Bush ever said either one.  They have been posted and repeated ad nauseum by "I hate Bush" websites but there is no credible evidence that he ever said that.
> 
> Here is the press conference where it all apparently evolved from:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PGmnz5Ow-o]YouTube - Bush: Truly not concerned about bin Laden (short version)[/ame]
> 
> A transcript attributed to Vanity Fair of that press conference is here:
> Bush not worried about Osama Bin Laden
Click to expand...


Bush never said that, you're right.   When dealing with partisan hacks the truth only gets in the way 

I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority is nothing like an accurate summary of the above press conference. Yet again, the message is not to trust snipped quotes: they can be deeply misleading.


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was ever care to take someone alive for "questioning", it would be OBL.  He knows who the greatest operatives are, where the most dangerous weapons arms are and the plans to use them.
> 
> Call me foolish, but I can't see us putting a bullet through his head and dumping him for the fishes.  Too convenient.  Or stupid.
> 
> Someone is very busy somewhere.
> Oh, btw, I don't think BHO knew a thing about it until it was over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. Him alive and in custody would motivate the Muzzies to take hostages and engage in acts of terror in hopes of negotiating his release. I'm not an Obama fan, but I think killing OBL was the right move in this case.
Click to expand...


And not 'burying' the body was also a smart move.  Now we don't have folks getting worked up into a frenzy to mark or honor or desecrate or disrespect or whatever the grave.


----------



## Spoonman

bodecea said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask the obvious question?   How could someone be tracked if they are in custody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll tell you what. get back to me when you acftually have a clue what is going on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what I highlighted....How can one track a detainee?   I'd really like to know.
Click to expand...


ok, i will dumb this down into liberalese -

a detainee, when questioned, probably under waterboarding, gave the identifiation of a trusted bin laden courier.  

They tracked the courier, not the detainee.  the detainee was pretty easy to keep tabs on all locked up and all


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming *some political appointee that was illegally elected* gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are JUST dyin' over this, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are...they are dreading the historical comparisons:
> 
> Their big hero Dubya went to war with the wrong country and killed a jumped up little dictator that couldn't harm the US.
> 
> Under Obama's leadership, bin laden has been killed.
> 
> That's got to hurt.
Click to expand...


is libya  the right war?


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acn5X1uGYPM]YouTube - RAW Video-Inside Osama Bin Laden&#39;s Compound (Osama is Dead)[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

Spoonman said:


> They tracked the courier, not the detainee.  the detainee was pretty easy to keep tabs on all locked up and all



You have to type real slow when posting to bodecea. She ain't the sharpest marble in the poke.....


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll tell you what. get back to me when you acftually have a clue what is going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said what I highlighted....How can one track a detainee?   I'd really like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, i will dumb this down into liberalese -
> 
> a detainee, when questioned, probably under waterboarding, gave the identifiation of a trusted bin laden courier.
> 
> They tracked the courier, not the detainee.  the detainee was pretty easy to keep tabs on all locked up and all
Click to expand...


Only two detainees were water boarded. Do you have proof that one of them gave the info or is it wishful thinking?


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are JUST dyin' over this, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are...they are dreading the historical comparisons:
> 
> Their big hero Dubya went to war with the wrong country and killed a jumped up little dictator that couldn't harm the US.
> 
> Under Obama's leadership, bin laden has been killed.
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is libya  the right war?
Click to expand...


Who is leading the effort in Libya?

How many Americans were killed last week?


----------



## The Rabbi

slukasiewski said:


> He's had his share of fuck ups - sure.
> 
> Haven't we all.
> 
> I dunno - perhaps I (we) should stand beside this guy. He's all we got next two years. And they're gonna be rough - with the knocking off of OSB.
> 
> I watch his press conferences, etc.
> 
> Starting to feel he is being honest
> 
> (Christ - did I just say that???!?!???!?!!)



He signed off on a U.S. policy that was formulated by his predecessor, to whom he gave no credit.  And suddenly this makes him a leader?
Where was he on Obamacare?  Where was he extending the Bush tax cuts?  Where was he on the Libya war?
He is the opposite of honest.  His every word drips dishonesty because his primary concern is not just winning but getting his ideological side to prevail.
His leadership skills are dismal.  He has surrounded himself with incompetent yes-men, the mark of a poor leader.
Anyone would do a better job. Hell, Sarah Palin would do a better job and I wouldn't vote for her if you hog-tied me.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairly simple?   Why did it take 40 minutes of fighting?
> Pakistan never approved it. Given their unreliability, they were kept in the dark
> 
> If the raid turned into a masacre, Obama would have been held accountable. Since it was a major success, the rightwing gives grudgingly minimal credit to the Presidents role
Click to expand...


What they showed this morning seemed pretty simple. Now that they've shown better pics of the compound I can see it's more complex then I thought earlier. Lots of dead-space. Every inch of it had to be cleared. 

40 mins is really a short time. First you put eyes and snipers on the house, then you call in the choppers, they land, take him down in mins, then gather intel and get the fuck out. 40mins was good time. When you're in the middle of one of these time flies. I would say the fighting was over with pretty quick, or we would have had some casualties. You've never seen a team take down a building. It happens quick but the intel collection takes time.


----------



## TheBrain

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said what I highlighted....How can one track a detainee?   I'd really like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i will dumb this down into liberalese -
> 
> a detainee, when questioned, probably under waterboarding, gave the identifiation of a trusted bin laden courier.
> 
> They tracked the courier, not the detainee.  the detainee was pretty easy to keep tabs on all locked up and all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only two detainees were water boarded. Do you have proof that one of them gave the info or is it wishful thinking?
Click to expand...


Torture works bro, don't let anyone tell you different. Now whether we should be using it is an ethical question, but the fact that it works is indisputable.


----------



## Intense

slukasiewski said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support him in what regard....if you didn't support his economic policies before this event, would that now change??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Sherry - seems we need a "leader"
> 
> Albeit - his leadership qualities to this point - DISMAL.
> 
> But who else should we look to?
Click to expand...


Leon Panetta, a Thank You Will do.

Editors Note: We want to say a special word of thanks and praise to the members of the U.S. Navys SEAL Team Six  widely considered to be the most elite among the elite troops of the U.S. Joint Special Operations Command  who successfully assaulted Osama bin Ladens compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan yesterday. Retired General Barry McCaffrey calls JSOC operators the most dangerous people on the face of the earth. We at PoliceOne call them heroes. 



In a memo to staff throughout his agency, CIA director Leon Panetta today cautioned that terrorists almost certainly will attempt to avenge the killing of Osama bin Laden during a Special Operations raid yesterday in Abbottabad, Pakistan. Panetta said, in part, while Bin Laden is dead, Al-Qaida is not. The mere fact that the mastermind of the 9/11 terrorist attacks was buried at sea may be cause enough for Lone Wolf and/or Sleeper Cell attacks to be launched against American cities and towns (some Islamic scholars interpreted the sea burial as a humiliating disregard for the standard Muslim practice of placing the body in a grave with the head pointed toward the holy city of Mecca). 



American cops vigilant after death of bin Laden


----------



## Robert

slukasiewski said:


> He's had his share of fuck ups - sure.
> 
> Haven't we all.
> 
> I dunno - perhaps I (we) should stand beside this guy. He's all we got next two years. And they're gonna be rough - with the knocking off of OSB.
> 
> I watch his press conferences, etc.
> 
> Starting to feel he is being honest
> 
> (Christ - did I just say that???!?!???!?!!)



When I see him do something about the economy our Deficit and putting people back to work I'll change my mind until then OBL aside all I see with Obama is Leadership Failure.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

The Rabbi said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's had his share of fuck ups - sure.
> 
> Haven't we all.
> 
> I dunno - perhaps I (we) should stand beside this guy. He's all we got next two years. And they're gonna be rough - with the knocking off of OSB.
> 
> I watch his press conferences, etc.
> 
> Starting to feel he is being honest
> 
> (Christ - did I just say that???!?!???!?!!)
> 
> 
> 
> *
> He signed off on a U.S. policy that was formulated by his predecessor, to whom he gave no credit*.  And suddenly this makes him a leader?
> Where was he on Obamacare?  Where was he extending the Bush tax cuts?  Where was he on the Libya war?
> He is the opposite of honest.  His every word drips dishonesty because his primary concern is not just winning but getting his ideological side to prevail.
> His leadership skills are dismal.  He has surrounded himself with incompetent yes-men, the mark of a poor leader.
> Anyone would do a better job. Hell, Sarah Palin would do a better job and I wouldn't vote for her if you hog-tied me.
Click to expand...


If it doesn't bother Bush (he had nothing negative to say about Obama in regards to this issue)-it shouldn't bother you. Stop being such a partisan hack all the time.

(and no I'm still not voting for Obama in 2012).


----------



## tigerbob

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will "unify" as soon as Obama and the Pentagon offer proof of the death, and if their refusal to release the photos is any indication, that will not happen.
Click to expand...


I would hope the a decision to not release pictures is calculated to save lives of soldiers in war zones, and other Americans overseas, by not fanning an already potentially inflammatory situation.  Releasing the pictures to pacify a skeptical public when it might cost more American lives, if that's the case, would be inexcusable. 

The other side of the coin of course is that if he's really not dead and Obama is saying he is, it's a pretty damn high risk vote-winning strategy.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are...they are dreading the historical comparisons:
> 
> Their big hero Dubya went to war with the wrong country and killed a jumped up little dictator that couldn't harm the US.
> 
> Under Obama's leadership, bin laden has been killed.
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is libya  the right war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is leading the effort in Libya?
> 
> How many Americans were killed last week?
Click to expand...


I remember all of the bellyaching over dead Iraqs asshole so STFU.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> *Only two detainees were water boarded.* Do you have proof that one of them gave the info or is it wishful thinking?



WHAT???????? 

I thought we had waterboarded children and little old ladies who were kidnapped by BOOOSSHHH and Cheney - though innocent as lambs?

Only TWO people were waterboarded? You commies made that kind of a raucous over two? One was Rosie O'Donnell, who was the other?


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said what I highlighted....How can one track a detainee?   I'd really like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i will dumb this down into liberalese -
> 
> a detainee, when questioned, probably under waterboarding, gave the identifiation of a trusted bin laden courier.
> 
> They tracked the courier, not the detainee.  the detainee was pretty easy to keep tabs on all locked up and all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only two detainees were water boarded. Do you have proof that one of them gave the info or is it wishful thinking?
Click to expand...


lol. so all those years of lib whining and bitching about waterboarding was over two incidence?  geez, they made is sound like is was SOP


----------



## Trajan

Just wanted to give a shout to the CIA as I have not heard them mentioned prominently and I think they deserve a large part of the credit as well...

They were much maligned, in some cases correctly but especially took a lot of heat ala interrogation techniques, too gung ho, black ops in foreign prisons, rendition etc etc etc

I heard one G-2  describe Intel work like trying to make a cat walk backwards.walking back the cat is what he called it. 

You're working with a 5000 piece jigsaw puzzle, you dont know or only suspect what the picture is supposed to look like,  you have only half the pieces if that and as you get another you try and fit it in, you dont know it if fits all because you may not have the other pieces around it, but, you just keep walking the cat. 

From 2003 to 2005 to 2007 to last August and to the last 48 hours Bin laden..well done.


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are...they are dreading the historical comparisons:
> 
> Their big hero Dubya went to war with the wrong country and killed a jumped up little dictator that couldn't harm the US.
> 
> Under Obama's leadership, bin laden has been killed.
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is libya  the right war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is leading the effort in Libya?
> 
> How many Americans were killed last week?
Click to expand...


at  a cost of $4 million a day and 85% of all the missions i''d say we are.


----------



## geauxtohell

Trajan said:


> Just wanted to give a shout to the CIA as I have not heard them mentioned prominently and I think they deserve a large part of the credit as well...
> 
> They were much maligned, in some cases correctly but especially took a lot of heat ala interrogation techniques, too gung ho, black ops in foreign prisons, rendition etc etc etc
> 
> I heard one G-2  describe Intel work like trying to make a cat walk backwards.walking back the cat is what he called it.
> 
> You're working with a 5000 piece jigsaw puzzle, you dont know or only suspect what the picture is supposed to look like,  you have only half the pieces if that and as you get another you try and fit it in, you dont know it if fits all because you may not have the other pieces around it, but, you just keep walking the cat.
> 
> From 2003 to 2005 to 2007 to last August and to the last 48 hours Bin laden..well done.



Consider this operation and compare/contrast it with Desert 1 and think about how much has changed in 30 years.  

That would probably make a good thread topic.


----------



## Vast LWC

Spoonman said:


> is libya  the right war?



Don't know about that.  But I do know that no Americans have been killed there.


----------



## auditor0007

Trajan said:


> Just wanted to give a shout to the CIA as I have not heard them mentioned prominently and I think they deserve a large part of the credit as well...
> 
> They were much maligned, in some cases correctly but especially took a lot of heat ala interrogation techniques, too gung ho, black ops in foreign prisons, rendition etc etc etc
> 
> I heard one G-2  describe Intel work like trying to make a cat walk backwards.walking back the cat is what he called it.
> 
> You're working with a 5000 piece jigsaw puzzle, you dont know or only suspect what the picture is supposed to look like,  you have only half the pieces if that and as you get another you try and fit it in, you dont know it if fits all because you may not have the other pieces around it, but, you just keep walking the cat.
> 
> From 2003 to 2005 to 2007 to last August and to the last 48 hours Bin laden..well done.



It is good to get some positive news from the CIA.  Job well done.


----------



## Spoonman

Vast LWC said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> is libya  the right war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that.  But I do know that no Americans have been killed there.
Click to expand...

the same can be said for the first few weeks of bombing iraq.   but hey. at least bush followed the law and got congressional approval


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trajan said:


> Just wanted to give a shout to the CIA as I have not heard them mentioned prominently and I think they deserve a large part of the credit as well...
> 
> They were much maligned, in some cases correctly but especially took a lot of heat ala interrogation techniques, too gung ho, black ops in foreign prisons, rendition etc etc etc
> 
> I heard one G-2  describe Intel work like trying to make a cat walk backwards.walking back the cat is what he called it.
> 
> You're working with a 5000 piece jigsaw puzzle, you dont know or only suspect what the picture is supposed to look like,  you have only half the pieces if that and as you get another you try and fit it in, you dont know it if fits all because you may not have the other pieces around it, but, you just keep walking the cat.
> 
> From 2003 to 2005 to 2007 to last August and to the last 48 hours Bin laden..well done.



Traj...did you read in the CIA report that also present at the OBL compound were  Michaela and Tareq Salahi!


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Only two detainees were water boarded.* Do you have proof that one of them gave the info or is it wishful thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT????????
> 
> I thought we had waterboarded children and little old ladies who were kidnapped by BOOOSSHHH and Cheney - though innocent as lambs?
> 
> *Only TWO people were waterboarded?* You commies made that kind of a raucous over two? One was Rosie O'Donnell, who was the other?
Click to expand...


I can guarantee to you that one of them was NOT Sean Hannity.


----------



## Nic_Driver

Foxfyre said:


> Nic_Driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
> - G.W. Bush, 9/13/01
> 
> 
> "I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
> - G.W. Bush, 3/13/02
> 
> I guess Osama was just one more thing Obama had to clean up for Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to provide links that put those quotations in context to be believable.  I don't believe Bush ever said either one.  They have been posted and repeated ad nauseum by "I hate Bush" websites but there is no credible evidence that he ever said that.
> 
> Here is the press conference where it all apparently evolved from:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PGmnz5Ow-o]YouTube - Bush: Truly not concerned about bin Laden (short version)[/ame]
> 
> A transcript attributed to Vanity Fair of that press conference is here:
> Bush not worried about Osama Bin Laden
Click to expand...


That's pretty funny right therehe didnt really say those quotesyou apologists kill me sometimes

Do you forget when Bush had Osama on the ropes in Afghanistan only to let him go, literally, to invade Iraq, an invasion that was based on lies and deceit? 

Remember?  It really wasn't that long ago.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?

I'm not reading through all this. Osama is still dead, right?


----------



## TheBrain

Spoonman said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> is libya  the right war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that.  But I do know that no Americans have been killed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same can be said for the first few weeks of bombing iraq.   but hey. at least bush followed the law and got congressional approval
Click to expand...


Maybe you should learn the law before you bash someone and accuse them of not following the law, the President does not need Congress to approve of shit for 60 days + 30 days to withdraw the troops.


----------



## JimH52

Just Incredible.  I thought I would never see him killed or captured.  Makes me prouder still to be an American.


----------



## Trajan

PoliticalChic said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give a shout to the CIA as I have not heard them mentioned prominently and I think they deserve a large part of the credit as well...
> 
> They were much maligned, in some cases correctly but especially took a lot of heat ala interrogation techniques, too gung ho, black ops in foreign prisons, rendition etc etc etc&#8230;
> 
> I heard one G-2  describe Intel work like trying to make a cat walk backwards&#8230;.walking back the cat is what he called it.
> 
> You're working with a 5000 piece jigsaw puzzle, you don&#8217;t know or only suspect what the picture is supposed to look like,  you have only half the pieces if that and as you get another you try and fit it in, you don&#8217;t know it if fits all because you may not have the other pieces around it, but, you just keep walking the cat.
> 
> From 2003 to 2005 to 2007 to last August and to the last 48 hours&#8230; Bin laden&#8230;..well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traj...did you read in the CIA report that also present at the OBL compound were  Michaela and Tareq Salahi!
Click to expand...


and they got out? thats got to be the guest list coup of the century!!!


----------



## rightwinger

This may be the CIA at it's finest hour

They took a major hit on 9-11 and Iraq. Today they proved their worth to the country. Most of what they do goes unnoticed and unrewarded. First rate investigation


----------



## Spoonman

RadiomanATL said:


> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Obama is still dead, right?



good thing your name isn't rip van winkle


----------



## RadiomanATL

Oh, I see. It's devolved into whose team is better.

Carry on, my partisan fucktwits....


----------



## TheBrain

RadiomanATL said:


> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Obama is still dead, right?



Summation of thread:

Some idiots believe Osama is dead but Obama gets no credit

Some idiots believe Osama is not dead and Obama is lying to cover for his fake birth certificate.

Some idiots believe that Bush never was serious about getting Osama and it is only because of Obama and His divine leadership that the bastard is dead


----------



## Nic_Driver

No matter what the Republicans try to say, Obama got him, Bush didn't...there is no way to spin that!!!

Kind of the same way those responsible for the first World Trade Center bombing were captured, tried and convicted under Clinton.

Wow, look at that would you...seems the Democrats have the better record when it come to fighting terrorists.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give a shout to the CIA as I have not heard them mentioned prominently and I think they deserve a large part of the credit as well...
> 
> They were much maligned, in some cases correctly but especially took a lot of heat ala interrogation techniques, too gung ho, black ops in foreign prisons, rendition etc etc etc
> 
> I heard one G-2  describe Intel work like trying to make a cat walk backwards.walking back the cat is what he called it.
> 
> You're working with a 5000 piece jigsaw puzzle, you dont know or only suspect what the picture is supposed to look like,  you have only half the pieces if that and as you get another you try and fit it in, you dont know it if fits all because you may not have the other pieces around it, but, you just keep walking the cat.
> 
> From 2003 to 2005 to 2007 to last August and to the last 48 hours Bin laden..well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this operation and compare/contrast it with Desert 1 and think about how much has changed in 30 years.
> 
> That would probably make a good thread topic.
Click to expand...


yes. good point. for one thing Elint has proven that it can compliment Humint very effectively. the old bulls didn't thought elint could not contribute very much, and hung on to the old paradigm, half of this credit if not more has to go to those those that pushed ahead.


----------



## Uncensored2008

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm not reading through all this. Obama is still dead, right?



Obama is alive and kicking. OSAMA ain't doing so well.....


----------



## tigerbob

RadiomanATL said:


> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Obama is still dead, right?



Never was.  It's all a snow job.


----------



## Spoonman

TheBrain said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that.  But I do know that no Americans have been killed there.
> 
> 
> 
> the same can be said for the first few weeks of bombing iraq.   but hey. at least bush followed the law and got congressional approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the law before you bash someone and accuse them of not following the law, the President does not need Congress to approve of shit for 60 days + 30 days to withdraw the troops.
Click to expand...


links


----------



## JimH52

Nic_Driver said:


> No matter what the Republicans try to say, Obama got him, Bush didn't...there is no way to spin that!!!
> 
> Kind of the same way those responsible for the first World Trade Center bombing were captured, tried and convicted under Clinton.
> 
> Wow, look at that would you...seems the Democrats have the better record when it come to fighting terrorists.



I was hoping politics could stay out of it for at least one day.  I guess not...


----------



## TheBrain

Spoonman said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same can be said for the first few weeks of bombing iraq.   but hey. at least bush followed the law and got congressional approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the law before you bash someone and accuse them of not following the law, the President does not need Congress to approve of shit for 60 days + 30 days to withdraw the troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> links
Click to expand...


Link?

War Powers Resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Simpleton


----------



## R.D.

JimH52 said:


> I was hoping politics could stay out of it for at least one day.  I guess not...



Sigh, ashame isn't it?


----------



## tigerbob

TheBrain said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Obama is still dead, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summation of thread:
> 
> Some idiots believe Osama is dead but Obama gets no credit
> 
> Some idiots believe Osama is not dead and Obama is lying to cover for his fake birth certificate.
> 
> Some idiots believe that Bush never was serious about getting Osama and it is only because of Obama and His divine leadership that the bastard is dead
Click to expand...


Someone should start a thread for the idiots.  They seem to have a lot in common.


----------



## TheBrain

Good waterboarding bros.


----------



## California Girl

Guys, let's not forget that, if we're crediting Presidents as well as CIA and troops, then an honorable high 5 to George W Bush.... This started under his watch. If Obama gets a high 5 for authorizing the 'go', then so does W for authorizing the 'whatever it takes' scenario at Gitmo.


----------



## tigerbob

Nic_Driver said:


> No matter what the Republicans try to say, Obama got him, Bush didn't...there is no way to spin that!!!
> 
> Kind of the same way those responsible for the first World Trade Center bombing were captured, tried and convicted under Clinton.
> 
> Wow, look at that would you...seems the Democrats have the better record when it come to fighting terrorists.



Yep.  2 for 2 on the 2 you chose.  Kudos.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Uncensored2008 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Obama is still dead, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is alive and kicking. OSAMA ain't doing so well.....
Click to expand...


Yeah, thats what I meant.


----------



## tigerbob

JimH52 said:


> Nic_Driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what the Republicans try to say, Obama got him, Bush didn't...there is no way to spin that!!!
> 
> Kind of the same way those responsible for the first World Trade Center bombing were captured, tried and convicted under Clinton.
> 
> Wow, look at that would you...seems the Democrats have the better record when it come to fighting terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping politics could stay out of it for at least one day.  I guess not...
Click to expand...


You'd have to get up reeeeeeeal early for that.


----------



## California Girl

TheBrain said:


> Good waterboarding bros.



Let's not forget the desk jockeys who took that intel and patiently pieced it all together to lead them to the compound.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming some political appointee that was illegally elected gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. forces were led to the fortress-like three-story building after more than four years tracking one of bin Laden's most trusted couriers, whom U.S. officials said was identified by men captured after the September 11, 2001 attacks.  would this be one of the detainees the libs cried fouls over and wanted released?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask the obvious question?   How could someone be tracked if they are in custody?
Click to expand...

Christ, you're such a fuckin' airhead!

Those in custody gave up the couriers actual name, beyond his nickname, which is all intelligence had at the time. From that, intelligence was able to track the courier down, and monitor his movements which eventually led to the compound.


----------



## RadiomanATL

tigerbob said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Obama is still dead, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never was.  It's all a snow job.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

California Girl said:


> Guys, let's not forget that, if we're crediting Presidents as well as CIA and troops, then an honorable high 5 to George W Bush.... This started under his watch. If Obama gets a high 5 for authorizing the 'go', then so does W for authorizing the 'whatever it takes' scenario at Gitmo.



I agree and frankly, I thought of it, I took the cowards way out, I just didn't want to put with the screeching shit that would take place for starting a thank you too Bush  thread. 


he took a ton of shit to ensure the cia could do what they do which got us here, and he does deserve credit.


----------



## Spoonman

TheBrain said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the law before you bash someone and accuse them of not following the law, the President does not need Congress to approve of shit for 60 days + 30 days to withdraw the troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> War Powers Resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Simpleton
Click to expand...


no no, i meant a link that atually supports your claim


moron


----------



## TheBrain

California Girl said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good waterboarding bros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget the desk jockeys who took that intel and patiently pieced it all together to lead them to the compound.
Click to expand...


Absolutely, they are the real forgotten contributors here. the "intel weenies"


----------



## TheBrain

Spoonman said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> War Powers Resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Simpleton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no no, i meant a link that atually supports your claim
> 
> 
> moron
Click to expand...


My claim of what? My only "claim" was that the POTUS doesn't need the Congress to authorize the use of troops for up to 90 days. That's law. I showed you the law.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Nic_Driver said:


> No matter what the Republicans try to say, Obama got him, Bush didn't...there is no way to spin that!!!
> 
> Kind of the same way those responsible for the first World Trade Center bombing were captured, tried and convicted under Clinton.
> 
> Wow, look at that would you...seems the Democrats have the better record when it come to fighting terrorists.


And who was in office when the most important figure was captured, Kaleid Sheik Mohammed. The mastermind of 9/11, and Al Qaedas top mission planner. You know, the one who gave up the info and thwarted an attack on Los Angeles?

Still want to make that claim?


----------



## Spoonman

TheBrain said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> War Powers Resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Simpleton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no, i meant a link that atually supports your claim
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My claim of what? My only "claim" was that the POTUS doesn't need the Congress to authorize the use of troops for up to 90 days. That's law. I showed you the law.
Click to expand...

yes your claim


----------



## Wicked Jester

So, Peter King is going on O'Reilly tonight, and says that the men who gave up the info on Bin Ladens courier were subject to enhanced interrogation, I.E., waterboarded.

Excellent job, CIA!


----------



## Vast LWC

The Rabbi said:


> He signed off on a U.S. policy that was formulated by his predecessor, to whom he gave no credit.  And suddenly this makes him a leader?



What policy?  Taking troops out of Afghanistan and putting them in Iraq?

That really wasn't very helpful here.

Admittedly there were some Bush policies that helped in this situation, and some that did not.

Obama was actually quite active in this scenario.  While some of Bush's policies may have helped, Bush wasn't the one giving the go ahead to this specific operation, Obama was.  Policy and acting on policy are two completely separate things.

Certainly he doesn't deserve all the credit, there were hundreds of people who were involved, but as commander in chief he certainly deserves a good portion of the credit.



The Rabbi said:


> Where was he on Obamacare?  Where was he extending the Bush tax cuts?  Where was he on the Libya war?
> 
> He is the opposite of honest.  His every word drips dishonesty because his primary concern is not just winning but getting his ideological side to prevail.



Utter crap.



The Rabbi said:


> His leadership skills are dismal.  He has surrounded himself with incompetent yes-men, the mark of a poor leader.
> Anyone would do a better job. Hell, Sarah Palin would do a better job and I wouldn't vote for her if you hog-tied me.



More utter crap, and all completely subjective.


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> And who was in office when the most important figure was captured, Kaleid Sheik Mohammed. The mastermind of 9/11, and Al Qaedas top mission planner. You know, the one who gave up the info and thwarted an attack on Los Angeles?
> 
> Still want to make that claim?



Ahh, so now Osama Bin Laden isn't even the most important figure?

LOL.  Way to change the goalposts there Jester.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Wicked Jester said:


> Nic_Driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what the Republicans try to say, Obama got him, Bush didn't...there is no way to spin that!!!
> 
> Kind of the same way those responsible for the first World Trade Center bombing were captured, tried and convicted under Clinton.
> 
> Wow, look at that would you...seems the Democrats have the better record when it come to fighting terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> And who was in office when the most important figure was captured, Kaleid Sheik Mohammed. The mastermind of 9/11, and Al Qaedas top mission planner. You know, the one who gave up the info and thwarted an attack on Los Angeles?
> 
> Still want to make that claim?
Click to expand...


KSM is the most important?  Where were the parades when that oh so important terrorist was captured?

Seems like you're saying Obama deserves your support


----------



## rdean

slukasiewski said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deanie...when I saw the title, I thought we bombed Bill Ayers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Ayers and Obama served on Different boards of a right wing, conservative foundation.  Obama visited Bill Ayers house on a day he visited 30 other houses for fundraising.  That's the extent of their "close" relationship.
> 
> Right wingers don't have anything else to run on.  No successes.  Nothing of value to point to.  But they sure feel good attempting to tear down the president.  How patriotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be misinformed on the Ayers-Obama relationship. But that's another thread for another day.
> Speaking of patriotism, how supportive were you of Reagan, Bush and Nixon?
Click to expand...


I'm not misinformed.  I live here in Chicago.  Right wingers can lie and lie.  But at the end of the day, a lie is all they have.

Bush, "I don't think about him.  He doesn't concern me."  You gotta take him at his word.  Otherwise, he's just another right wing lier.


----------



## syrenn

Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..

I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.

Its all about campaigning.


----------



## Spoonman

Vast LWC said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He signed off on a U.S. policy that was formulated by his predecessor, to whom he gave no credit.  And suddenly this makes him a leader?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What policy?  Taking troops out of Afghanistan and putting them in Iraq?
> 
> That really wasn't very helpful here.
> 
> Admittedly there were some Bush policies that helped in this situation, and some that did not.
> 
> Obama was actually quite active in this scenario.  While some of Bush's policies may have helped, Bush wasn't the one giving the go ahead to this specific operation, Obama was.  Policy and acting on policy are two completely separate things.
> 
> Certainly he doesn't deserve all the credit, there were hundreds of people who were involved, but as commander in chief he certainly deserves a good portion of the credit.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was he on Obamacare?  Where was he extending the Bush tax cuts?  Where was he on the Libya war?
> 
> He is the opposite of honest.  His every word drips dishonesty because his primary concern is not just winning but getting his ideological side to prevail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter crap.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> His leadership skills are dismal.  He has surrounded himself with incompetent yes-men, the mark of a poor leader.
> Anyone would do a better job. Hell, Sarah Palin would do a better job and I wouldn't vote for her if you hog-tied me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More utter crap, and all completely subjective.
Click to expand...


no, atually he is a really shitty president.  that isn't crap


----------



## CRStar

syrenn said:


> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.



That is quite a coincidence. But killing this filth of humanity wont make our economy better and all the other drama we have right now. Take the focus off the obvious and and point the attention else where. Bet you anything, this is going to be his big campaign tool and not his failed leadership. I don't know why everyone is praising Hussein, the military did all the work. Would it not be a joke if Blackwater found him.


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Osama is still dead, right?



depends on who you talk to........


----------



## Jfactoryman

Obama is very honest, which creeps out the tea party tin-foil hat types.


----------



## Spoonman

syrenn said:


> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.



and he just happens to release his birth certifiate at the same time


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> depends on who you talk to........



The terrorists claiming Allah resurrected him or something?


----------



## Jfactoryman

Faux Snooze addicts, just say No.


----------



## syrenn

CRStar said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a coincidence. But killing this filth of humanity wont make our economy better and all the other drama we have right now. Take the focus off the obvious and and point the attention else where. Bet you anything, this is going to be his big campaign tool and not his failed leadership. I don't know why everyone is praising Hussein, the military did all the work. Would it not be a joke if Blackwater found him.
Click to expand...


He authorized the kill shot...and for that i give him all credit.


----------



## del

Jfactoryman said:


> Obama is very honest, which creeps out the tea party tin-foil hat types.





yeah, that's it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jfactoryman said:


> Obama is very honest, which creeps out the tea party tin-foil hat types.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA



You're doing a standup routine, huh?


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Ayers and Obama served on Different boards of a right wing, conservative foundation.  Obama visited Bill Ayers house on a day he visited 30 other houses for fundraising.  That's the extent of their "close" relationship.
> 
> Right wingers don't have anything else to run on.  No successes.  Nothing of value to point to.  But they sure feel good attempting to tear down the president.  How patriotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be misinformed on the Ayers-Obama relationship. But that's another thread for another day.
> Speaking of patriotism, how supportive were you of Reagan, Bush and Nixon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not misinformed.  I live here in Chicago.  Right wingers can lie and lie.  But at the end of the day, a lie is all they have.
> 
> Bush, "I don't think about him.  He doesn't concern me."  You gotta take him at his word.  Otherwise, he's just another right wing lier.
Click to expand...


So what would you have preferred Bush to say? That he spent all day, every day, focusing on Osama? Don't you think that would send rather a bad message to the terrorists? Like that they won.... they distracted us from our everyday lives and our President from his job?

Are you capable of critical thought at all or do you require a constant drip feed of bullshit from the left to tell you what you think? 

Idiot.


----------



## Spoonman

rdean said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Ayers and Obama served on Different boards of a right wing, conservative foundation.  Obama visited Bill Ayers house on a day he visited 30 other houses for fundraising.  That's the extent of their "close" relationship.
> 
> Right wingers don't have anything else to run on.  No successes.  Nothing of value to point to.  But they sure feel good attempting to tear down the president.  How patriotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be misinformed on the Ayers-Obama relationship. But that's another thread for another day.
> Speaking of patriotism, how supportive were you of Reagan, Bush and Nixon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not misinformed.  I live here in Chicago.  Right wingers can lie and lie.  But at the end of the day, a lie is all they have.
> 
> Bush, "I don't think about him.  He doesn't concern me."  You gotta take him at his word.  Otherwise, he's just another right wing lier.
Click to expand...


a chicago liberal?  we'll there's half your problem


----------



## CRStar

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-cEDlMEYYYGk/Tb8DF5KvuQI/AAAAAAAANVs/x3EQu1hVooo/s1600/osama+cartoon+1.bmp


----------



## TheBrain

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be misinformed on the Ayers-Obama relationship. But that's another thread for another day.
> Speaking of patriotism, how supportive were you of Reagan, Bush and Nixon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not misinformed.  I live here in Chicago.  Right wingers can lie and lie.  But at the end of the day, a lie is all they have.
> 
> Bush, "I don't think about him.  He doesn't concern me."  You gotta take him at his word.  Otherwise, he's just another right wing lier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what would you have preferred Bush to say? That he spent all day, every day, focusing on Osama? Don't you think that would send rather a bad message to the terrorists? Like that they won.... they distracted us from our everyday lives and our President from his job?
> 
> Are you capable of critical thought at all or do you require a constant drip feed of bullshit from the left to tell you what you think?
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Exactly. It was just a tactic, you get on TV and you tell the man who hates you with his entire being that you don't even think about him. Whether that is true or not.

Some idiots just don't know anything about psychological warfare.


----------



## Jfactoryman

I don't think he should have released it and given in to the idiotic racists, but I have to admit he slaughtered Trump in that roast, hilarious, Trump is such a joke.


----------



## CRStar




----------



## Vast LWC

syrenn said:


> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.



OK, the whole "Timing" thing?  That's just a bunch of horsehockey.

If there were to be any "Timing" of this, as in using it for political gain, it would have been done in September of next year.

*It would be UTTERLY moronic for anyone to pull this out a year-and-a-half before the election.*  Anything can and does happen during an election season.

George H W Bush, for instance, *went from an 89% Approval rating to a 29% approval rating* from 2/28/91 to 7/28/91.

So Puh-Lease, enough with the "timing is convenient" thing.  

You can call Barack Obama a lot of things, but he certainly is not stupid, especially when it comes to politics.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jfactoryman said:


> Obama is very honest, which creeps out the tea party tin-foil hat types.



What world are you living on? Do you really think thats honey obama is feeing you?


----------



## Spoonman

Vast LWC said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the whole "Timing" thing?  That's just a bunch of horsehockey.
> 
> If there were to be any "Timing" of this, as in using it for political gain, it would have been done in September of next year.
> 
> *It would be UTTERLY moronic for anyone to pull this out a year-and-a-half before the election.*  Anything can and does happen during an election season.
> 
> George H W Bush, for instance, *went from an 89% Approval rating to a 29% approval rating* from 2/28/91 to 7/28/91.
> 
> So Puh-Lease, enough with the "timing is convenient" thing.
> 
> You can call Barack Obama a lot of things, but he certainly is not stupid, especially when it comes to politics.
Click to expand...


*coughs* primaries.   obama had sunken so low he wasn't even garanteed the democratic nod to run in 201


----------



## del

Spoonman said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the whole "Timing" thing?  That's just a bunch of horsehockey.
> 
> If there were to be any "Timing" of this, as in using it for political gain, it would have been done in September of next year.
> 
> *It would be UTTERLY moronic for anyone to pull this out a year-and-a-half before the election.*  Anything can and does happen during an election season.
> 
> George H W Bush, for instance, *went from an 89% Approval rating to a 29% approval rating* from 2/28/91 to 7/28/91.
> 
> So Puh-Lease, enough with the "timing is convenient" thing.
> 
> You can call Barack Obama a lot of things, but he certainly is not stupid, especially when it comes to politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *coughs* primaries.   obama had sunken so low he wasn't even garanteed the democratic nod to run in 201
Click to expand...


*cough* brain dead *cough*


----------



## syrenn

Vast LWC said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the whole "Timing" thing?  That's just a bunch of horsehockey.
> 
> If there were to be any "Timing" of this, as in using it for political gain, it would have been done in September of next year.
> 
> *It would be UTTERLY moronic for anyone to pull this out a year-and-a-half before the election.*  Anything can and does happen during an election season.
> 
> George H W Bush, for instance, *went from an 89% Approval rating to a 29% approval rating* from 2/28/91 to 7/28/91.
> 
> So Puh-Lease, enough with the "timing is convenient" thing.
> 
> You can call Barack Obama a lot of things, but he certainly is not stupid, especially when it comes to politics.
Click to expand...



he is going to need a year and a half to catch up. Yes he needs this now. 

Ive never called him stupid. I think he is as smart as a fox, and this is a good showing of it timing wise.


----------



## Vast LWC

Spoonman said:


> no, atually he is a really shitty president.  that isn't crap



That's your opinion, and everyone has one.

To paraphrase Booooosh, history will be the judge of that.

But Rabbi's statements were in fact a load of utter crap.


----------



## CRStar

Jfactoryman said:


> I don't think he should have released it and given in to the idiotic racists, but I have to admit he slaughtered Trump in that roast, hilarious, Trump is such a joke.




You ass, this is about killing Bin Laden, not Trump you moron. You're on the wrong thread...be gone you liberal nit wit.


----------



## Spoonman

geez, can't obama do anything right?

CAIRO &#8211; Muslim clerics said Monday that Osama bin Laden's burial at sea was a violation of Islamic tradition that may further provoke militant calls for revenge attacks against American targets.

Islamic scholars criticize bin Laden's sea burial - Yahoo! News


----------



## Vast LWC

Spoonman said:


> and he just happens to release his birth certifiate at the same time



And?  He had already made the birthers look like a bunch of conspiracy-crazed jackasses.

Do you think he would have staged a fake Osama killing just to put icing on that cake?

No, this was not "convenient timing", this was the real deal.


----------



## Spoonman

del said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the whole "Timing" thing?  That's just a bunch of horsehockey.
> 
> If there were to be any "Timing" of this, as in using it for political gain, it would have been done in September of next year.
> 
> *It would be UTTERLY moronic for anyone to pull this out a year-and-a-half before the election.*  Anything can and does happen during an election season.
> 
> George H W Bush, for instance, *went from an 89% Approval rating to a 29% approval rating* from 2/28/91 to 7/28/91.
> 
> So Puh-Lease, enough with the "timing is convenient" thing.
> 
> You can call Barack Obama a lot of things, but he certainly is not stupid, especially when it comes to politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coughs* primaries.   obama had sunken so low he wasn't even garanteed the democratic nod to run in 201
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *cough* brain dead *cough*
Click to expand...


i see the obvious escapes you


----------



## Wicked Jester

ClosedCaption said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic_Driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what the Republicans try to say, Obama got him, Bush didn't...there is no way to spin that!!!
> 
> Kind of the same way those responsible for the first World Trade Center bombing were captured, tried and convicted under Clinton.
> 
> Wow, look at that would you...seems the Democrats have the better record when it come to fighting terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> And who was in office when the most important figure was captured, Kaleid Sheik Mohammed. The mastermind of 9/11, and Al Qaedas top mission planner. You know, the one who gave up the info and thwarted an attack on Los Angeles?
> 
> Still want to make that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KSM is the most important?  Where were the parades when that oh so important terrorist was captured?
> 
> Seems like you're saying Obama deserves your support
Click to expand...

Tactically, yes he was the most important.........Any troop on the ground who benefited from the info they obtained from his sorry ass will tell you the same thing.

Without KSM, 9/11 would not have happened. He was responsible for the plan. Moving money. Moving personnel. Etc.....He was responsible for the planning of many bombings overseas.....He was responsible for planning the thwarted attack on L.A........He was Al Qaedas top guy when it came to inflicting damage......Bin Laden had the money, and the aura. KSM knew how to get it done.

If Bin Laden was so tactically important, we would have tried everything to take him alive...According to reports coming from within in the WH, reported by CNN, Bin Laden never reached for a gun. He was shot dead on site.....As i'm quite sure the orders were. Shoot him dead on site.......He was shot first in the chest, and then the head.


----------



## Vast LWC

Spoonman said:


> *coughs* primaries.   obama had sunken so low he wasn't even garanteed the democratic nod to run in 201



He had absolutely no chance of losing a primary.  

His approval ratings are, and have been in the high 40's and steady there for months, which is 12 points above Reagan at this point in his presidency, and the economy is on the upswing.

He beats any named Republican opponent handily.  More handily than any other Democrat would.

So, no, that's not true at all.


----------



## Bones

This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful.  These fools have the red, white and blue blinds pulled over their eyes without realizing that Osama's death doesn't change a fucking thing. 

What does his death change?  Will it miraculously win the bogus War on Terror?  Will it bring outsourced jobs back?  Will pay off the fifty trillion dollar debt?  Will it prevent the abuses that the DHS, TSA, FBI, CIA, NSA, ATF, DEA, local police perpetrate on a daily basis?  Will it repair America's crumbling infrastructure?  Will it revitalize the omnipotent blight in cities across the nation?

No, it won't because what Americans need to realize is that the biggest terrorists live in skyscraper penthouses, bank headquarters and 1600 Pennsylvania Ave, all of which are on American soil.  Wake up and smell the fucking roses.


----------



## Trajan

Vast LWC said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *coughs* primaries.   obama had sunken so low he wasn't even garanteed the democratic nod to run in 201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had absolutely no chance of losing a primary.
> 
> His approval ratings are, and have been in the high 40's and steady there for months, which is 12 points above Reagan at this point in his presidency, and the economy is on the upswing.
> 
> He beats any named Republican opponent handily.  More handily than any other Democrat would.
> 
> So, no, that's not true at all.
Click to expand...



the economy is on the upswing?


----------



## Vast LWC

syrenn said:


> he is going to need a year and a half to catch up. Yes he needs this now.
> 
> Ive never called him stupid. I think he is as smart as a fox, and this is a good showing of it timing wise.



I'm sorry, but that's just not how it works.

The American attention span has been proven to not be anywhere near that long when it comes to politics.  

In a modern political face off, the most this kind of effect would last for would be, an absolute max of about 6 months, until the next issue comes along to distract everyone.

George HW is the perfect example of this effect, but there are plenty of others.


----------



## Spoonman

Vast LWC said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *coughs* primaries.   obama had sunken so low he wasn't even garanteed the democratic nod to run in 201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had absolutely no chance of losing a primary.
> 
> His approval ratings are, and have been in the high 40's and steady there for months, which is 12 points above Reagan at this point in his presidency, and the economy is on the upswing.
> 
> He beats any named Republican opponent handily.  More handily than any other Democrat would.
> 
> So, no, that's not true at all.
Click to expand...


yea, yea , yea.  and he had absolutely no chance of losing control of congress.  after all the republicans were done for decades after bush right.  obama found a way to change that in record time


----------



## Wicked Jester

Vast LWC said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who was in office when the most important figure was captured, Kaleid Sheik Mohammed. The mastermind of 9/11, and Al Qaedas top mission planner. You know, the one who gave up the info and thwarted an attack on Los Angeles?
> 
> Still want to make that claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, so now Osama Bin Laden isn't even the most important figure?
> 
> LOL.  Way to change the goalposts there Jester.
Click to expand...

In a symbolic sense, somewhat.

In a tactical sense, not even close.

Christ man, the man had no cell phone or internet service, for obvious reasons. He was reduced to age old courier tactics, which are not foolproof, and hold little weight in war against the mightiest......In fact, it led to his sorry ass taking a bullet to the brain.

In a Symbolic sense, this is a great day.....In a tactical sense, it means very little.

Come on man, you know how battle works.


----------



## Spoonman

Vast LWC said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *coughs* primaries.   obama had sunken so low he wasn't even garanteed the democratic nod to run in 201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had absolutely no chance of losing a primary.
> 
> His approval ratings are, and have been in the high 40's and steady there for months, which is 12 points above Reagan at this point in his presidency, and the economy is on the upswing.
> 
> He beats any named Republican opponent handily.  More handily than any other Democrat would.
> 
> So, no, that's not true at all.
Click to expand...


the economy is on the upswing?   wtf?   that statement just blew any credibility you might have had to hell


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> Tactically, yes he was the most important.........Any troop on the ground who benefited from the info they obtained from his sorry ass will tell you the same thing.
> 
> Without KSM, 9/11 would not have happened. He was responsible for the plan. Moving money. Moving personnel. Etc.....He was responsible for the planning of many bombings overseas.....He was responsible for planning the thwarted attack on L.A........He was Al Qaedas top guy when it came to inflicting damage......Bin Laden had the money, and the aura. KSM knew how to get it done.
> 
> If Bin Laden was so tactically important, we would have tried everything to take him alive...According to reports coming from within in the WH, reported by CNN, Bin Laden never reached for a gun. He was shot dead on site.....As i'm quite sure the orders were. Shoot him dead on site.......He was shot first in the chest, and then the head.



That's like saying Peter was tactically more important than Jesus....

In a fanatical movement, it's a cult of personality that keeps the troops doing the suicide bombings.  There are lots of people who can plan tactics and strategies, but there's only one Bin Laden.

A fanatical terrorist organization is not a military organization, though I can see how you might make that mistake.  You're just thinking too logically.  Crazy extremists are not logical.


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Osama is still dead, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends on who you talk to........
Click to expand...


Oh dear babby jebus.


----------



## Vast LWC

Spoonman said:


> the economy is on the upswing?   wtf?   that statement just blew any credibility you might have had to hell



It is.

It's moving slowly, but has been on a steady rise for some time now.


----------



## Rinata

Vast LWC said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, atually he is a really shitty president.  that isn't crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion, and everyone has one.
> 
> To paraphrase Booooosh, history will be the judge of that.
> 
> But Rabbi's statements were in fact a load of utter crap.
Click to expand...


They usually are.


----------



## Spoonman

Vast LWC said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the economy is on the upswing?   wtf?   that statement just blew any credibility you might have had to hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is.
> 
> It's moving slowly, but has been on a steady rise for some time now.
Click to expand...


just because obama is allowing oil to go to record levels doesn't mean the economy is improving.


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> In a symbolic sense, somewhat.
> 
> In a tactical sense, not even close.
> 
> Christ man, the man had no cell phone or internet service, for obvious reasons. He was reduced to age old courier tactics, which are not foolproof, and hold little weight in war against the mightiest......In fact, it led to his sorry ass taking a bullet to the brain.
> 
> In a Symbolic sense, this is a great day.....In a tactical sense, it means very little.
> 
> Come on man, you know how battle works.



Again, you're thinking too logically.

These guys are religious fanatics man.  To them, Osama was the chosen of Allah, that the western devils just couldn't kill.  Now they know better.

And throwing him out to sea was the best way to go about avoiding martyrdom, to the extent that it can be avoided.  No body, no shrines, no gravesites, and no pilgrimages, unless they have submarines.


----------



## Jfactoryman

Bones, I didn't know anyone in the towers or all of NY on 9/11, but I was one of millions anxious to see Bin Laden's head on a stick for the egregious attack.  Bush quoted "Dead or Alive", in one of his Reagan moments when he thought himself a cowboy, forgetting entirely he's from Connecticut, a transplant at best.  By the Spring of 2002 Bush was dismissive of OBL when asked about him, even said he didn't really care where he was, he wasn't a priority.  That became obvious in year after year of slog and a billion a week in Iraq.  Obama campaigned on refocusing pursuit of Bin Laden and while McCain and the right howled at the suggestion of going into Pakistan, an ally, gasp, Obama insisted basically, yeah, if they won't act we will.  

This was handled brilliantly.  Researched, planned, not overkill, not disrespectful of Islam in dealing with remains, executed flawlessly.  

What it changes remains to be seen, but he had money, came from money, and like most religious fanatics was a colossal hypocrite and willing to use illicit funds, in this case proceeds from the drug trade and protection scams and funnel the money into his agenda.  Will others get the same cash channels he had?  I guess we'll see what they had in Excel, lol.

He was also a figurehead, a Jim Jones type lunatic just charismatic enough to get others to die for his twisted sense of religious duty.  The American lunatic seems like a good recruiter but too young to have any following in himself, and the archaic #2 might have some political pull within the old hierarchy but to be honest he looks like death already.

I don't think America was looking for this to end the war on terror or end Al Qaida.  It ended Osama Bin Laden and that in itself is something the world, with few exceptions, can celebrate.


----------



## Spoonman

Vast LWC said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a symbolic sense, somewhat.
> 
> In a tactical sense, not even close.
> 
> Christ man, the man had no cell phone or internet service, for obvious reasons. He was reduced to age old courier tactics, which are not foolproof, and hold little weight in war against the mightiest......In fact, it led to his sorry ass taking a bullet to the brain.
> 
> In a Symbolic sense, this is a great day.....In a tactical sense, it means very little.
> 
> Come on man, you know how battle works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're thinking too logically.
> 
> These guys are religious fanatics man.  To them, Osama was the chosen of Allah, that the western devils just couldn't kill.  Now they know better.
> 
> And throwing him out to sea was the best way to go about avoiding martyrdom, to the extent that it can be avoided.  No body, no shrines, no gravesites, and no pilgrimages, unless they have submarines.
Click to expand...


conservatives usually do think logically. it's liberals who pull shit out of their asses


----------



## TheBrain

Vast LWC said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tactically, yes he was the most important.........Any troop on the ground who benefited from the info they obtained from his sorry ass will tell you the same thing.
> 
> Without KSM, 9/11 would not have happened. He was responsible for the plan. Moving money. Moving personnel. Etc.....He was responsible for the planning of many bombings overseas.....He was responsible for planning the thwarted attack on L.A........He was Al Qaedas top guy when it came to inflicting damage......Bin Laden had the money, and the aura. KSM knew how to get it done.
> 
> If Bin Laden was so tactically important, we would have tried everything to take him alive...According to reports coming from within in the WH, reported by CNN, Bin Laden never reached for a gun. He was shot dead on site.....As i'm quite sure the orders were. Shoot him dead on site.......He was shot first in the chest, and then the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying Peter was tactically more important than Jesus....
> 
> In a fanatical movement, it's a cult of personality that keeps the troops doing the suicide bombings.  There are lots of people who can plan tactics and strategies, but there's only one Bin Laden.
> 
> A fanatical terrorist organization is not a military organization, though I can see how you might make that mistake.  You're just thinking too logically.  Crazy extremists are not logical.
Click to expand...


Dude, you're wrong on this one. Don't get me wrong, Bin Laden's death is a HUGE blow to AQ, but it's mostly a symbolic blow. He was pretty much relegated to nothing but a cheerleader.

That being said, it was a good kill and worth the effort.


----------



## Jack Fate

Waterboarding got the info about the courier.  The left can now pucker up real close and kiss our ass.


----------



## Trajan

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Osama is still dead, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends on who you talk to........
Click to expand...


wanna have a seance? if we CAN'T contact him, hes still alive....is that the yardstick de jeur or is that the benchmark for tomorrow?...note to self, call beck.


----------



## Wicked Jester

TheBrain said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tactically, yes he was the most important.........Any troop on the ground who benefited from the info they obtained from his sorry ass will tell you the same thing.
> 
> Without KSM, 9/11 would not have happened. He was responsible for the plan. Moving money. Moving personnel. Etc.....He was responsible for the planning of many bombings overseas.....He was responsible for planning the thwarted attack on L.A........He was Al Qaedas top guy when it came to inflicting damage......Bin Laden had the money, and the aura. KSM knew how to get it done.
> 
> If Bin Laden was so tactically important, we would have tried everything to take him alive...According to reports coming from within in the WH, reported by CNN, Bin Laden never reached for a gun. He was shot dead on site.....As i'm quite sure the orders were. Shoot him dead on site.......He was shot first in the chest, and then the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying Peter was tactically more important than Jesus....
> 
> In a fanatical movement, it's a cult of personality that keeps the troops doing the suicide bombings.  There are lots of people who can plan tactics and strategies, but there's only one Bin Laden.
> 
> A fanatical terrorist organization is not a military organization, though I can see how you might make that mistake.  You're just thinking too logically.  Crazy extremists are not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're wrong on this one. Don't get me wrong, Bin Laden's death is a HUGE blow to AQ, but it's mostly a symbolic blow. He was pretty much relegated to nothing but a cheerleader.
> 
> That being said, it was a good kill and worth the effort.
Click to expand...

And now we can move on and use the manpower and resources used on him, to go after even more of these sorry bastards.

The bastards who are responsible for tactics and logistics. Those are the true "head of the snake".......so to speak.


----------



## CRStar

Jfactoryman said:


> Bones, I didn't know anyone in the towers or all of NY on 9/11, but I was one of millions anxious to see Bin Laden's head on a stick for the egregious attack.  Bush quoted "Dead or Alive", in one of his Reagan moments when he thought himself a cowboy, forgetting entirely he's from Connecticut, a transplant at best.  By the Spring of 2002 Bush was dismissive of OBL when asked about him, even said he didn't really care where he was, he wasn't a priority.  That became obvious in year after year of slog and a billion a week in Iraq.  Obama campaigned on refocusing pursuit of Bin Laden and while McCain and the right howled at the suggestion of going into Pakistan, an ally, gasp, Obama insisted basically, yeah, if they won't act we will.
> 
> This was handled brilliantly.  Researched, planned, not overkill, not disrespectful of Islam in dealing with remains, executed flawlessly.
> 
> What it changes remains to be seen, but he had money, came from money, and like most religious fanatics was a colossal hypocrite and willing to use illicit funds, in this case proceeds from the drug trade and protection scams and funnel the money into his agenda.  Will others get the same cash channels he had?  I guess we'll see what they had in Excel, lol.
> 
> He was also a figurehead, a Jim Jones type lunatic just charismatic enough to get others to die for his twisted sense of religious duty.  The American lunatic seems like a good recruiter but too young to have any following in himself, and the archaic #2 might have some political pull within the old hierarchy but to be honest he looks like death already.
> 
> I don't think America was looking for this to end the war on terror or end Al Qaida.  It ended Osama Bin Laden and that in itself is something the world, with few exceptions, can celebrate.




Blah blah....go buy a Prius you left wing loon.


----------



## TheBrain

Wicked Jester said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying Peter was tactically more important than Jesus....
> 
> In a fanatical movement, it's a cult of personality that keeps the troops doing the suicide bombings.  There are lots of people who can plan tactics and strategies, but there's only one Bin Laden.
> 
> A fanatical terrorist organization is not a military organization, though I can see how you might make that mistake.  You're just thinking too logically.  Crazy extremists are not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're wrong on this one. Don't get me wrong, Bin Laden's death is a HUGE blow to AQ, but it's mostly a symbolic blow. He was pretty much relegated to nothing but a cheerleader.
> 
> That being said, it was a good kill and worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we can move on and use the manpower and resources used on him, to go after even more of these sorry bastards.
> 
> The bastards who are responsible for tactics and logistics. Those are the true "head of the snake".......so to speak.
Click to expand...


Yes, but doesn't change the fact that killing him was worth EVERY sacrifice we made to do so and was the right thing to do.


----------



## Harry Dresden

The Rabbi said:


> This was a culmination of 10 years of U.S. policy, begun by Pres Bush.  Speaker Boehner (lovely words) was right to thank both men.
> It is a reflection on Obama's weakness that he must call attention to himself.  Next thing he'll be claiming he was carrying a gun through the operation, or personally "called the shot."
> He is a little little man.  In some ways Osama was a much greater man than Obama.



give it a break Rabbi.....


----------



## TheBrain

Harry Dresden said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a culmination of 10 years of U.S. policy, begun by Pres Bush.  Speaker Boehner (lovely words) was right to thank both men.
> It is a reflection on Obama's weakness that he must call attention to himself.  Next thing he'll be claiming he was carrying a gun through the operation, or personally "called the shot."
> He is a little little man.  In some ways Osama was a much greater man than Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give it a break Rabbi.....
Click to expand...


Partisan morons of either side can't help it.


----------



## CRStar

I smell a movie. I bet the Hollywood script writers are already busy at work.

HELP.....anyone, they say Bin Laden got a double tap, what the hell is a double tap....:


----------



## thespook

Song I found

YouTube - OSAMA Death Rap - The Spook


Discuss


----------



## Robert

So either the people I deal with on a daily basis are really cool customers or they simply don't think all that much of OBL being turned to fish food. 

Simply put I would have thought this event would have generated a bit more of a response then "Ya I see they got him" which is leaving me wondering is it that OBL just isn't news worthy or has all the other crap our nation is going though overtaking his demise things like our economy which really has people irritated. 

Am I making a point not really just an observation.


----------



## Wicked Jester

TheBrain said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're wrong on this one. Don't get me wrong, Bin Laden's death is a HUGE blow to AQ, but it's mostly a symbolic blow. He was pretty much relegated to nothing but a cheerleader.
> 
> That being said, it was a good kill and worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> And now we can move on and use the manpower and resources used on him, to go after even more of these sorry bastards.
> 
> The bastards who are responsible for tactics and logistics. Those are the true "head of the snake".......so to speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but doesn't change the fact that killing him was worth EVERY sacrifice we made to do so and was the right thing to do.
Click to expand...

Absolutely!.......In a symbolic way, it was absolutely the right thing to do. It gave this country a lift. It was nice to see all those americans turn out last night, particularly at the trade center site. It was nice to get a sense of vengence, particularly for those who lost love ones on 9/11.


----------



## rightwinger

Great work by Leon Panetta

Some howled when he was given the CIA job. He goes on to lead the most successful CIA operation ever


----------



## bodecea

There was an add on the the Politics page for a ball cap that said "Sorry Yet" with the Obama election symbol in the Sorry....I will have to say....no, no I'm not.....but I bet Osama bin Laden was.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Robert said:


> So either the people I deal with on a daily basis are really cool customers or they simply don't think all that much of OBL being turned to fish food.
> 
> Simply put I would have thought this event would have generated a bit more of a response then "Ya I see they got him" which is leaving me wondering is it that OBL just isn't news worthy or has all the other crap our nation is going though overtaking his demise things like our economy which really has people irritated.
> 
> Am I making a point not really just an observation.


Obama will get his bump in the polls for a lil' while, and then go right back down again.

This is a nice positive for him. But it will not erase his myriad of abject failures.

But, it's nice to see americans getting those flags out and showing some true patriotism, but, it will not change the fact that this country is in dire straits.

It is what it is.


----------



## mudwhistle

Congressman Peter King said on Fox News a few moments ago that it is a fact that *Waterboarding led to the killing of Usama Bin Laden*. Dick Cheney said the same thing, only not so assuredly as Peter King.

He said that the informant that led us to UBL, his identity was discovered by interrogation methods that Obama and everyone here on the left says is torture. KSM was waterboarded over 8 years ago and King said this eventually tipped them off to where UBL was located. His actual location was discovered way back in Aug of last year. They suspected that he was in Pakistan 4 years ago. 



Does this ruin it for you if the tactics that were used, which ultimately led to his death, *were considered torture and thus war-crimes by some on the left*? I think it's pathetic the way some are jumping on this *yet they have been fighting tooth and nail against it for so long.
*
So, this victory all of you are pounding your chests over may have not ever happened if it weren't for Bush doctrine. I know Obama has done nothing to improve the military since he has taken over as POTUS. The task force had been in operation for years before Obama was elected. All Obama had to do was decide if he wanted to go ahead with the mission. 

Bush left Obama in a much better situation then his predecessor did. Clinton left Bush a 9 page summary on terrorism while Bush left Obama a rebuilt military and this task force already hot on the tail of UBL. Wasn't that nice of him??

Cheney says Enhanced Interrogation Probably Led to UBL Death - FoxNews.com


----------



## Toro

elvis said:


> I thought he would be reelected before last night, but that it would be closer.  A year and a half is an eternity in politics.
> I am predicting a 25 point swing in his approval rating, though.



It's going to be harder labeling Obama as soft on terrorism. Whether or not it matters in 18 months, I don't know.


----------



## Truthmatters

how did he prove it was waterboarding that got the info?


----------



## Intense

rightwinger said:


> Great work by Leon Panetta
> 
> Some howled when he was given the CIA job. He goes on to lead the most successful CIA operation ever



I met Him once long ago, when He was My Congressman. I Like Him.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

mudwhistle said:


> Congressman Peter King said on Fox News a few moments ago that it is a fact that *Waterboarding led to the killing of Usama Bin Laden*. Dick Cheney said the same thing, only not so assuredly as Peter King.
> 
> He said that the informant that led us to UBL, his identity was discovered by interrogation methods that Obama and everyone here on the left says is torture. KSM was waterboarded over 8 years ago and King said this eventually tipped them off to where UBL was located. His actual location was discovered way back in Aug of last year. They suspected that he was in Pakistan 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this ruin it for you if the tactics that were used, which ultimately led to his death, *were considered torture and thus war-crimes by some on the left*? I think it's pathetic the way some are jumping on this *yet they have been fighting tooth and nail against it for so long.
> *
> So, this victory all of you are pounding your chests over may have not ever happened if it weren't for Bush doctrine. I know Obama has done nothing to improve the military since he has taken over as POTUS. The task force had been in operation for years before Obama was elected. All Obama had to do was decide if he wanted to go ahead with the mission.
> 
> Bush left Obama in a much better situation then his predecessor did. Clinton left Bush a 9 page summary on terrorism while Bush left Obama a rebuilt military and this task force already hot on the tail of UBL. Wasn't that nice of him??
> 
> Cheney says Enhanced Interrogation Probably Led to UBL Death - FoxNews.com



Didn't you listen to Obama's speach?  He did this all by himself.


----------



## mudwhistle

Let's start a new category about UBL because somebody is pushing all of these threads into one single thread.


----------



## Oscar Wao

at the pic!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

This will be yesterday's news by Friday.  Anyhoo, I remember when the left howled that getting Bin Laden meant nothing.... then it did when we didn't.

Now we have drunken college kids who were what, 8? 9? when this happened using it as an excuse to get shit-faced.

Whatever... glad he's gone.  YAY U.S. military!!


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Great work by Leon Panetta
> 
> Some howled when he was given the CIA job. He goes on to lead the most successful CIA operation ever



Gen Petraeus is the new CIA director. Panetta is now Sec. of Defense. 

Obama changed their assignments don't you know.


----------



## Harry Dresden

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin'.  A.
> 
> Glad someone finally got it done.
> 
> Guess I'm kind of glad it's Obama, but frankly I'd be happy if Donald Trump and Sarah Palin shot him from a helicopter.
> 
> But I'm just happy he's dead.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.
Click to expand...


he had to authorize going into Pakistan.....something Bush or Clinton would not have done....


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great work by Leon Panetta
> 
> Some howled when he was given the CIA job. He goes on to lead the most successful CIA operation ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen Petraeus is the new CIA director. Panetta is now Sec. of Defense.
> 
> Obama changed their assignments don't you know.
Click to expand...


They need to go through Senate confirmation

Panetta lead the raid


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Harry Dresden said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin'.  A.
> 
> Glad someone finally got it done.
> 
> Guess I'm kind of glad it's Obama, but frankly I'd be happy if Donald Trump and Sarah Palin shot him from a helicopter.
> 
> But I'm just happy he's dead.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he had to authorize going into Pakistan.....something Bush or Clinton would not have done....
Click to expand...


And how exactly do you know this?


----------



## Toro

Wicked Jester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gutsy move by the President. Much like Jimmy Carter he alone, would have shouldered the blame if the attack turned into a disaster or if bin Laden wasn't there. The safe move would have been to call a massive bombing of the compound. But then we would never have known whether he was actually killed
> 
> Similar to his handling of the hijacking of the Maersk Alabama, Obama showed patience and daring in handling a critical military operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, they never told Pakistan that the operation was going down.
> 
> Just heard on FOX that the CIA, Special Op's, and the operative on the ground had a codeword, "Geronimo" for Bin Laden. Once the operative got a visual on Bin Laden, and confirmed he was there, the code word was given and the mission launched within minutes.......Cool shit!.........They are also reporting that The President was able to watch the mission go down in real time, and may have witnessed the actual killing of Bin Laden.....Man, I would love to see that footage
> 
> Pakistan has some serious 'splainin' to do.....How in the hell they couldn't have known he was there is ridiculous. He's virtually down the road from a Pakistani military base, and the neighborhood is packed with retired military. too include many former high command.
Click to expand...


Pakistan knew where he was.

If we told them we were going in, Osama would have been gone.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great work by Leon Panetta
> 
> Some howled when he was given the CIA job. He goes on to lead the most successful CIA operation ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen Petraeus is the new CIA director. Panetta is now Sec. of Defense.
> 
> Obama changed their assignments don't you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Panetta lead the raid
Click to expand...


Wow.... he lead the raid?  When did he become a special pops guy?


----------



## mudwhistle

Oscar Wao said:


> at the pic!!!



He's post to say....*excuse me while I whip this out!!!*


----------



## mudwhistle

Okay....so we can shoot em in the head....but waterboarding???


Now that's just cruel.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Toro said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't gutsy because his skinny ass wasn't at risk.
> 
> This was the kind of move that you do when you want positive I.D.on the target. It's a fairly simple operation due to the isolation 18ft walls afford you. The hard part was getting approval with Pakastan to do it. The compound appeared like a textbook raid site.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, they never told Pakistan that the operation was going down.
> 
> Just heard on FOX that the CIA, Special Op's, and the operative on the ground had a codeword, "Geronimo" for Bin Laden. Once the operative got a visual on Bin Laden, and confirmed he was there, the code word was given and the mission launched within minutes.......Cool shit!.........They are also reporting that The President was able to watch the mission go down in real time, and may have witnessed the actual killing of Bin Laden.....Man, I would love to see that footage
> 
> Pakistan has some serious 'splainin' to do.....How in the hell they couldn't have known he was there is ridiculous. He's virtually down the road from a Pakistani military base, and the neighborhood is packed with retired military. too include many former high command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pakistan knew where he was.
> 
> If we told them we were going in, Osama would have been gone.
Click to expand...


It would appear so.


----------



## Antiderivative

American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.

Who is the idiot here?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Antiderivative said:


> American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.
> 
> Who is the idiot here?



You!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Oscar Wao said:


> Obama is smarter than Clinton, haha



i dont know about that....but he has more balls....


----------



## Oscar Wao

Well, a shot in the head and that's...*that.*  You're done, you're over, you're toast.  In a second tops.


----------



## Robert

Wicked Jester said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> So either the people I deal with on a daily basis are really cool customers or they simply don't think all that much of OBL being turned to fish food.
> 
> Simply put I would have thought this event would have generated a bit more of a response then "Ya I see they got him" which is leaving me wondering is it that OBL just isn't news worthy or has all the other crap our nation is going though overtaking his demise things like our economy which really has people irritated.
> 
> Am I making a point not really just an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will get his bump in the polls for a lil' while, and then go right back down again.
> 
> This is a nice positive for him. But it will not erase his myriad of abject failures.
> 
> But, it's nice to see americans getting those flags out and showing some true patriotism, but, it will not change the fact that this country is in dire straits.
> 
> It is what it is.
Click to expand...


Don't get me wrong this I don't think has much to do with Obama I'll give Obama this he did the right thing by calling down the Angles of Death on to that asshole.

 I'm simply shocked at how little of a response I'm seeing from the general population about his death I really would have thought there would have been more. Obama will get a bump but I suspect that's about all he's going to get. People have enough of their own problems to worry about and that doesn't include OBL


----------



## Toro

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't have a problem crediting Obama with this decision. Though to be fair, I don't think it would have been a difficult decision for many people.



I'm sure any President would have been excited as hell to give that order. And to have watched it would have been beautiful. 


Today, I'm proud to be an American. And I'm not even an American!


----------



## Oscar Wao

Harry Dresden said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is smarter than Clinton, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know about that....but he has more balls....
Click to expand...

Well, unlike Clinton, Obama GOT Bin Laden!!


----------



## Antiderivative

SFC Ollie said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.
> 
> Who is the idiot here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You!
Click to expand...


I think that money would be better spent elsewhere.  Why do you disagree with me?


----------



## Avatar4321

Jfactoryman said:


> Obama is very honest, which creeps out the tea party tin-foil hat types.



I can honestly assure you that there isn't a single one who is creeped out something that is blatantly false.


----------



## mudwhistle

Harry Dresden said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin'.  A.
> 
> Glad someone finally got it done.
> 
> Guess I'm kind of glad it's Obama, but frankly I'd be happy if Donald Trump and Sarah Palin shot him from a helicopter.
> 
> But I'm just happy he's dead.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he had to authorize going into Pakistan.....something Bush or Clinton would not have done....
Click to expand...


I almost snarfed my Dr. Pepper when I read that fucken lie. RLMAO


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Robert said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> So either the people I deal with on a daily basis are really cool customers or they simply don't think all that much of OBL being turned to fish food.
> 
> Simply put I would have thought this event would have generated a bit more of a response then "Ya I see they got him" which is leaving me wondering is it that OBL just isn't news worthy or has all the other crap our nation is going though overtaking his demise things like our economy which really has people irritated.
> 
> Am I making a point not really just an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will get his bump in the polls for a lil' while, and then go right back down again.
> 
> This is a nice positive for him. But it will not erase his myriad of abject failures.
> 
> But, it's nice to see americans getting those flags out and showing some true patriotism, but, it will not change the fact that this country is in dire straits.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong this I don't think has much to do with Obama I'll give Obama this he did the right thing by calling down the Angles of Death on to that asshole.
> 
> I'm simply shocked at how little of a response I'm seeing from the general population about his death I really would have thought there would have been more. Obama will get a bump but I suspect that's about all he's going to get. People have enough of their own problems to worry about and that doesn't include OBL
Click to expand...


When you can't get a job, it costs $5 to drive to the store to spend $100 on a basket of food that cost $90 two years ago and be for forced to buy expensive curly cue light bulbs for $3... it's hard to give a shit.


----------



## Zona

Zona said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
Click to expand...


I was neg'd for this by infidel...Infidel, you owe me an apology, I was 100% correct.  The right is trying their best to make it negative.


----------



## Toro

Antiderivative said:


> American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.
> 
> Who is the idiot here?



We haven't spent $4,000,000,000,000 tracking you down.









kidding


----------



## Harry Dresden

JFK_USA said:


> Well Obama did in 2 years that Bush failed in 7 years. Is Obama superhuman? I think so.
> 
> OBAMA!!



you might be right, Clinton failed to get him too.....and he had him targeted and ready to go....but...no balls....


----------



## Intense

Robert said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> So either the people I deal with on a daily basis are really cool customers or they simply don't think all that much of OBL being turned to fish food.
> 
> Simply put I would have thought this event would have generated a bit more of a response then "Ya I see they got him" which is leaving me wondering is it that OBL just isn't news worthy or has all the other crap our nation is going though overtaking his demise things like our economy which really has people irritated.
> 
> Am I making a point not really just an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will get his bump in the polls for a lil' while, and then go right back down again.
> 
> This is a nice positive for him. But it will not erase his myriad of abject failures.
> 
> But, it's nice to see americans getting those flags out and showing some true patriotism, but, it will not change the fact that this country is in dire straits.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong this I don't think has much to do with Obama I'll give Obama this he did the right thing by calling down the Angles of Death on to that asshole.
> 
> I'm simply shocked at how little of a response I'm seeing from the general population about his death I really would have thought there would have been more. Obama will get a bump but I suspect that's about all he's going to get. People have enough of their own problems to worry about and that doesn't include OBL
Click to expand...


He should take credit for the problems he caused, no?


----------



## Avatar4321

Spoonman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he just happens to release his birth certifiate at the same time
Click to expand...


The BC release was to distract people from the Fed Announcement that we are going through a period of real inflation.

Doesnt hurt to make the birthers look like fools. They have nothing now.


----------



## Bones

He was quietly buried out at sea?  Does anybody else think that that's a crock of shit?  Ya know, ACTUAL PROOF that he's dead would be preferred than some lame hearsay about official DNA tests.  Something's awfully fishy about this entire thing.  Bin Laden's video and audio recordings show up in the news regularly in the early 2000s, they cease for a while, "new" ones are introduced to the public and then again he's not heard for in months.  Now suddenly he emerges in the media again, this time dead. 


Fishy indeed.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Like I said, Bin Laden will be yesterday's news by Friday... if that.


----------



## elvis

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Like I said, Bin Laden will be yesterday's news by Friday... if that.



we know that's what you're hoping for.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was neg'd for this by infidel...Infidel, you owe me an apology, I was 100% correct.  The right is trying their best to make it negative.
Click to expand...


You were neg'd for being a douche.


----------



## Avatar4321

Spoonman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be misinformed on the Ayers-Obama relationship. But that's another thread for another day.
> Speaking of patriotism, how supportive were you of Reagan, Bush and Nixon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not misinformed.  I live here in Chicago.  Right wingers can lie and lie.  But at the end of the day, a lie is all they have.
> 
> Bush, "I don't think about him.  He doesn't concern me."  You gotta take him at his word.  Otherwise, he's just another right wing lier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a chicago liberal?  we'll there's half your problem
Click to expand...


half?


----------



## Zona

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will get his bump in the polls for a lil' while, and then go right back down again.
> 
> This is a nice positive for him. But it will not erase his myriad of abject failures.
> 
> But, it's nice to see americans getting those flags out and showing some true patriotism, but, it will not change the fact that this country is in dire straits.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong this I don't think has much to do with Obama I'll give Obama this he did the right thing by calling down the Angles of Death on to that asshole.
> 
> I'm simply shocked at how little of a response I'm seeing from the general population about his death I really would have thought there would have been more. Obama will get a bump but I suspect that's about all he's going to get. People have enough of their own problems to worry about and that doesn't include OBL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can't get a job, it costs $5 to drive to the store to spend $100 on a basket of food that cost $90 two years ago and be for forced to buy expensive curly cue light bulbs for $3... it's hard to give a shit.
Click to expand...


Those light bulbs rule!  I have two outside my garage and they were blowing out every couple months.  I swear the two I have in there now have been in  there for 2 years.  

I gladly changed all the bulbs in my house to them...and where the hell are you buying them for 3 bucks?  Dude, sams club.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Harry Dresden said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin'.  A.
> 
> Glad someone finally got it done.
> 
> Guess I'm kind of glad it's Obama, but frankly I'd be happy if Donald Trump and Sarah Palin shot him from a helicopter.
> 
> But I'm just happy he's dead.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he had to authorize going into Pakistan.....something Bush or Clinton would not have done....
Click to expand...

We were already authorized to go into Pakistan.

Remember that lil' deal McChrystal brokered way back when?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

mudwhistle said:


> Congressman Peter King said on Fox News a few moments ago that it is a fact that *Waterboarding led to the killing of Usama Bin Laden*. Dick Cheney said the same thing, only not so assuredly as Peter King.
> 
> He said that the informant that led us to UBL, his identity was discovered by interrogation methods that Obama and everyone here on the left says is torture. KSM was waterboarded over 8 years ago and King said this eventually tipped them off to where UBL was located.


We found bin Laden, as a result of *8-YEAR-OLD-INTEL??!!!!!* 

*LOL!!!!!!!!*






 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinkin' *The DICK; Cheney* needs to do a _little_-explaining about where he *was*....and, *how* he was making the decisions he *was*.....a _few_-years-*back*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmtPBTybQ9k]YouTube - The Hunt For Bin Laden[/ame]​


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

elvis said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Bin Laden will be yesterday's news by Friday... if that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know that's what you're hoping for.
Click to expand...


What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  Time to move on.

Yet you will sit, glued to CNN yakking about this endlessly for as long as they can keep their 300 or so viewers attention.


----------



## mudwhistle

Oscar Wao said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is smarter than Clinton, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know about that....but he has more balls....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, unlike Clinton, Obama GOT Bin Laden!!
Click to expand...


Course Bush got *Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, Saddam Hussein, and Khalid Sheikh Mohammed.
*
But who's counting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had to authorize going into Pakistan.....something Bush or Clinton would not have done....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were already authorized to go into Pakistan.
> 
> Remember that lil' deal McChrystal brokered way back when?
Click to expand...


What he said^^^^^^^^


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong this I don't think has much to do with Obama I'll give Obama this he did the right thing by calling down the Angles of Death on to that asshole.
> 
> I'm simply shocked at how little of a response I'm seeing from the general population about his death I really would have thought there would have been more. Obama will get a bump but I suspect that's about all he's going to get. People have enough of their own problems to worry about and that doesn't include OBL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't get a job, it costs $5 to drive to the store to spend $100 on a basket of food that cost $90 two years ago and be for forced to buy expensive curly cue light bulbs for $3... it's hard to give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those light bulbs rule!  I have two outside my garage and they were blowing out every couple months.  I swear the two I have in there now have been in  there for 2 years.
> 
> I gladly changed all the bulbs in my house to them...and where the hell are you buying them for 3 bucks?  Dude, sams club.
Click to expand...


I have them in my hall lights cause you can't see them.  Other than that, I have enough incandescent bulbs to keep me going for years.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. Shaman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congressman Peter King said on Fox News a few moments ago that it is a fact that *Waterboarding led to the killing of Usama Bin Laden*. Dick Cheney said the same thing, only not so assuredly as Peter King.
> 
> He said that the informant that led us to UBL, his identity was discovered by interrogation methods that Obama and everyone here on the left says is torture. KSM was waterboarded over 8 years ago and King said this eventually tipped them off to where UBL was located.
> 
> 
> 
> We found bin Laden, as a result of *8-YEAR-OLD-INTEL??!!!!!*
> 
> *LOL!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin' *The DICK; Cheney* needs to do a _little_-explaining about where he *was*....and, *how* he was making the decisions he *was*.....a _few_-years-*back*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmtPBTybQ9k]YouTube - The Hunt For Bin Laden[/ame]​
Click to expand...


Of course your puny little mind can't comprehend how it all happened so I won't waste my time splaining it to you dip-shit. However since KSM gave them info one bit of information led to another, and another and eventually we found out where he was. It took years, but there you have it. 

Ever hear the saying *"Revenge is a dish best served cold". *


----------



## Wicked Jester

Antiderivative said:


> American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.
> 
> Who is the idiot here?


Look in the fucking mirror and, SMILE!


----------



## Robert

Intense said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will get his bump in the polls for a lil' while, and then go right back down again.
> 
> This is a nice positive for him. But it will not erase his myriad of abject failures.
> 
> But, it's nice to see americans getting those flags out and showing some true patriotism, but, it will not change the fact that this country is in dire straits.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong this I don't think has much to do with Obama I'll give Obama this he did the right thing by calling down the Angles of Death on to that asshole.
> 
> I'm simply shocked at how little of a response I'm seeing from the general population about his death I really would have thought there would have been more. Obama will get a bump but I suspect that's about all he's going to get. People have enough of their own problems to worry about and that doesn't include OBL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should take credit for the problems he caused, no?
Click to expand...


Yes on both sides of the question. I'm just like I said shocked at the seeming lack of interest Nola called it right I think. Sad Testimony to the state of today affairs people are just hanging on and surviving.


----------



## Avatar4321

Toro said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he would be reelected before last night, but that it would be closer.  A year and a half is an eternity in politics.
> I am predicting a 25 point swing in his approval rating, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be harder labeling Obama as soft on terrorism. Whether or not it matters in 18 months, I don't know.
Click to expand...


I don't think terrorism is going to be the big issue in 2012. Course things can change before then.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Robert said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong this I don't think has much to do with Obama I'll give Obama this he did the right thing by calling down the Angles of Death on to that asshole.
> 
> I'm simply shocked at how little of a response I'm seeing from the general population about his death I really would have thought there would have been more. Obama will get a bump but I suspect that's about all he's going to get. People have enough of their own problems to worry about and that doesn't include OBL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should take credit for the problems he caused, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes on both sides of the question. I'm just like I said shocked at the seeming lack of interest Nola called it right I think. Sad Testimony to the state of today affairs people are just hanging on and surviving.
Click to expand...


People are glad, I'm sure.  I am.  But the state of the economy is soooo bad... this is somewhat irrelevant.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Anybody that votes for Obama because he got Bin Laden, would have been voting for him anyway.  It won't sway one vote otherwise.


----------



## Avatar4321

Toro said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem crediting Obama with this decision. Though to be fair, I don't think it would have been a difficult decision for many people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure any President would have been excited as hell to give that order. And to have watched it would have been beautiful.
> 
> 
> Today, I'm proud to be an American. And I'm not even an American!
Click to expand...


No one is perfect. But you can always fix that problem


----------



## Robert

Bones said:


> He was quietly buried out at sea?  Does anybody else think that that's a crock of shit?  Ya know, ACTUAL PROOF that he's dead would be preferred than some lame hearsay about official DNA tests.  Something's awfully fishy about this entire thing.  Bin Laden's video and audio recordings show up in the news regularly in the early 2000s, they cease for a while, "new" ones are introduced to the public and then again he's not heard for in months.  Now suddenly he emerges in the media again, this time dead.
> 
> 
> Fishy indeed.



I'm willing to bet Obama is covering Team 6 who beat the crap out of the POS stuffed his ass into the second chopper took some dna samples took his ass out over the gulf and booted the bitch out the door at 15K feet. See ya!


----------



## mudwhistle

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should take credit for the problems he caused, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on both sides of the question. I'm just like I said shocked at the seeming lack of interest Nola called it right I think. Sad Testimony to the state of today affairs people are just hanging on and surviving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are glad, I'm sure.  I am.  But the state of the economy is soooo bad... this is somewhat irrelevant.
Click to expand...


No, this is important. 

Who knows what effect this will have on Obama's Muslim Outreach program.

This is important.


----------



## thespook

YouTube - OSAMA Death Rap - The Spook

Discuss, good/bad/whateva


----------



## Harry Dresden

mudwhistle said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had to authorize going into Pakistan.....something Bush or Clinton would not have done....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost snarfed my Dr. Pepper when I read that fucken lie. RLMAO
Click to expand...


yea its a lie.....i only heard it like 10 times all day today on the radio and read it in the papers.....but of course you a turd posting on the Internet knows better.....whatever Spock....have another hit....


----------



## Avatar4321

Antiderivative said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.
> 
> Who is the idiot here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that money would be better spent elsewhere.  Why do you disagree with me?
Click to expand...


Probably because no thinking person believes that 4 trillion dollars was spent to hunt down Osama Bin Laden, thus making your premise completely false and any conclusions you draw from it equally flawed.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was neg'd for this by infidel...Infidel, you owe me an apology, I was 100% correct.  The right is trying their best to make it negative.
Click to expand...


Exactly who is trying to make taking out Osama Bin Laden a negative? I call total nonsene on that one.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Avatar4321 said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that money would be better spent elsewhere.  Why do you disagree with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because no thinking person believes that 4 trillion dollars was spent to hunt down Osama Bin Laden, thus making your premise completely false and any conclusions you draw from it equally flawed.
Click to expand...


If we had, I'd be 100% in agreement.


----------



## mudwhistle

Robert said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was quietly buried out at sea?  Does anybody else think that that's a crock of shit?  Ya know, ACTUAL PROOF that he's dead would be preferred than some lame hearsay about official DNA tests.  Something's awfully fishy about this entire thing.  Bin Laden's video and audio recordings show up in the news regularly in the early 2000s, they cease for a while, "new" ones are introduced to the public and then again he's not heard for in months.  Now suddenly he emerges in the media again, this time dead.
> 
> 
> Fishy indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet Obama is covering Team 6 who beat the crap out of the POS stuffed his ass into the second chopper took some dna samples took his ass out over the gulf and booted the bitch out the door at 15K feet. See ya!
Click to expand...


I believe they launched his ass off the tee on the U.S.S. Obama.

Watch out for the water hazard.


----------



## Avatar4321

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Anybody that votes for Obama because he got Bin Laden, would have been voting for him anyway.  It won't sway one vote otherwise.



I don't think this will even factor into the election, to be honest.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

mudwhistle said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was quietly buried out at sea?  Does anybody else think that that's a crock of shit?  Ya know, ACTUAL PROOF that he's dead would be preferred than some lame hearsay about official DNA tests.  Something's awfully fishy about this entire thing.  Bin Laden's video and audio recordings show up in the news regularly in the early 2000s, they cease for a while, "new" ones are introduced to the public and then again he's not heard for in months.  Now suddenly he emerges in the media again, this time dead.
> 
> 
> Fishy indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet Obama is covering Team 6 who beat the crap out of the POS stuffed his ass into the second chopper took some dna samples took his ass out over the gulf and booted the bitch out the door at 15K feet. See ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe they launched his ass off the tee on the U.S.S. Obama.
> 
> Watch out for the water hazard.
Click to expand...


I rather hope they just dumped his ass out of a helicopter.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Wicked Jester said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oibama did not do one damn thing the men and women who serve in the military did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had to authorize going into Pakistan.....something Bush or Clinton would not have done....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were already authorized to go into Pakistan.
> 
> Remember that lil' deal McChrystal brokered way back when?
Click to expand...


tell me Wj....that he wasnt called and was told they are ready to go.....anyway 3 "Generals' on the radio today on 3 different shows said Obama still has to tell someone....."Engage".....when going into a foreign Country....


----------



## mudwhistle

Avatar4321 said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that money would be better spent elsewhere.  Why do you disagree with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because no thinking person believes that 4 trillion dollars was spent to hunt down Osama Bin Laden, thus making your premise completely false and any conclusions you draw from it equally flawed.
Click to expand...


They do tend to practice hyperbole at times. 

They support a guy that planned the mission, selected the team, gave the go ahead, flew the chopper, blew down the door, and pulled the trigger that killed a defenseless UBL. 

Not really.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Harry Dresden said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> he had to authorize going into Pakistan.....something Bush or Clinton would not have done....
> 
> 
> 
> We were already authorized to go into Pakistan.
> 
> Remember that lil' deal McChrystal brokered way back when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell me Wj....that he wasnt called and was told they are ready to go.....anyway 3 "Generals' on the radio today on 3 different shows said Obama still has to tell someone....."Engage".....when going into a foreign Country....
Click to expand...


Ok, yes, Obama yelled "go".

But, he was only able to do it because of a prior deal.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Soggy in NOLA said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Bin Laden will be yesterday's news by Friday... if that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know that's what you're hoping for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  Time to move on.
> 
> Yet you will sit, glued to CNN yakking about this endlessly for as long as they can keep their 300 or so viewers attention.
Click to expand...


it knocked the "Royal" honeymoon off the air......yay for that....


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was neg'd for this by infidel...Infidel, you owe me an apology, I was 100% correct.  The right is trying their best to make it negative.
Click to expand...


Most of the right is not making this a negative.  You are 100% stupid and a poster child for abortion.


----------



## Zona

Soggy in NOLA said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Bin Laden will be yesterday's news by Friday... if that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know that's what you're hoping for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  *Time to move on*.
Click to expand...


Wow.  You are saying this after one day..ONE DAY.  

This proves you guys are losing your fucking minds.  This is a great day for a couple reasons.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Well, I really have nothing else to say on this matter. I will see what the background on the intelligence is during the next few days. Many of the people here should have probably just shut up and waited for the facts also.

Anyway, enjoy the political hackery of something that shouldn't be political......

I'm out of this thread... See ya.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Harry Dresden said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> we know that's what you're hoping for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  Time to move on.
> 
> Yet you will sit, glued to CNN yakking about this endlessly for as long as they can keep their 300 or so viewers attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it knocked the "Royal" honeymoon off the air......yay for that....
Click to expand...


Indeed... I watched roughly 0 of that.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> we know that's what you're hoping for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  Time to move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  You are saying this after one day..ONE DAY.
> 
> This proves you guys are losing your fucking minds.  This is a great day for a couple reasons.
Click to expand...


hardly. It just means he realizes that life goes on.


----------



## mudwhistle

Soggy in NOLA said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet Obama is covering Team 6 who beat the crap out of the POS stuffed his ass into the second chopper took some dna samples took his ass out over the gulf and booted the bitch out the door at 15K feet. See ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they launched his ass off the tee on the U.S.S. Obama.
> 
> Watch out for the water hazard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rather hope they just dumped his ass out of a helicopter.
Click to expand...


Right after they swabbed his tongue and got a positive DNA result.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  Time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You are saying this after one day..ONE DAY.
> 
> This proves you guys are losing your fucking minds.  This is a great day for a couple reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hardly. It just means he realizes that life goes on.
Click to expand...


So we as a country cant enjoy this ...  Remember 9/11...did we move on after a day then?  

Come on.  Enjoy this victory.  It feels damn good.  Bin Laden was killed by the best!


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You are saying this after one day..ONE DAY.
> 
> This proves you guys are losing your fucking minds.  This is a great day for a couple reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardly. It just means he realizes that life goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we as a country cant enjoy this ...  Remember 9/11...did we move on after a day then?
> 
> Come on.  Enjoy this victory.  It feels damn good.  Bin Laden was killed by the best!
Click to expand...

almost everyone IS enjoying it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Harry Dresden said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> we know that's what you're hoping for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  Time to move on.
> 
> Yet you will sit, glued to CNN yakking about this endlessly for as long as they can keep their 300 or so viewers attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it knocked the "Royal" honeymoon off the air......yay for that....
Click to expand...


You're probably watching old Paris Hilton vids. 

Prince William and the Duchess of Whatever the hell aren't scheduled to have their honeymoon for awhile.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were already authorized to go into Pakistan.
> 
> Remember that lil' deal McChrystal brokered way back when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me Wj....that he wasnt called and was told they are ready to go.....anyway 3 "Generals' on the radio today on 3 different shows said Obama still has to tell someone....."Engage".....when going into a foreign Country....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, yes, Obama yelled "go".
> 
> But, he was only able to do it because of a prior deal.
Click to expand...


so?....he could have been like Clinton and said no....i changed my mind....and thats all im saying......*he has to give the final ok*......and thats coming from 3 Generals...the smoking Spock said he doesnt....


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You are saying this after one day..ONE DAY.
> 
> This proves you guys are losing your fucking minds.  This is a great day for a couple reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardly. It just means he realizes that life goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we as a country cant enjoy this ...  Remember 9/11...did we move on after a day then?
> 
> Come on.  Enjoy this victory.  It feels damn good.  Bin Laden was killed by the best!
Click to expand...


You got that right.


----------



## Spoonman

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkjtt5hHTW1qzsxb0o1_400.gif

obama talks about capturing bin laden


----------



## mudwhistle

Harry Dresden said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell me Wj....that he wasnt called and was told they are ready to go.....anyway 3 "Generals' on the radio today on 3 different shows said Obama still has to tell someone....."Engage".....when going into a foreign Country....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, yes, Obama yelled "go".
> 
> But, he was only able to do it because of a prior deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?....he could have been like Clinton and said no....i changed my mind....and thats all im saying......*he has to give the final ok*......and thats coming from 3 Generals...the smoking Spock said he doesnt....
Click to expand...


Doesn't what?

I thought I said that he did.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You are saying this after one day..ONE DAY.
> 
> This proves you guys are losing your fucking minds.  This is a great day for a couple reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardly. It just means he realizes that life goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we as a country cant enjoy this ...  Remember 9/11...did we move on after a day then?
> 
> Come on.  Enjoy this victory.  It feels damn good.  Bin Laden was killed by the best!
Click to expand...


As I've stated earlier, I don't take joy in the death of others. Even if the death was justified. I am just glad that there are alot of families resting easy now.


----------



## CRStar

Don't you love the hypocritical left...Bring the troops home, Bush warmonger..blah blah...Now these same ANTI WAR imbeciles are reveling and savoring the victory of killing that filthy of humanity.......Thats the left for ya.


----------



## Antiderivative

I love rw kooks.  They think that the government is too big, except when it concerns military spending and trampling on freedom. 

Then government is all knowing and powerful....lol.


----------



## Avatar4321

Antiderivative said:


> I love rw kooks.  They think that the government is too big, except when it concerns military spending and trampling on freedom.
> 
> Then government is all knowing and powerful....lol.



Which, of course, is why we are arguing that we need to cut the budget across the board and allow people the opportnity to exercise their agency.


----------



## Antiderivative

CRStar said:


> Don't you love the hypocritical left...Bring the troops home, Bush warmonger..blah blah...Now these same ANTI WAR imbeciles are reveling and savoring the victory of killing that filthy of humanity.......Thats the left for ya.



One of the main reasons why I love Ron Paul is because his consistent stance on FP. 

Yes, many of my fellow lefties are hypocrites, but I support sound FP.


----------



## Antiderivative

Avatar4321 said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love rw kooks.  They think that the government is too big, except when it concerns military spending and trampling on freedom.
> 
> Then government is all knowing and powerful....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, of course, is why we are arguing that we need to cut the budget across the board and allow people the opportnity to exercise their agency.
Click to expand...


I really do not think that we are gutting the Pentagon enough...and the CIA.

Lay down your false patriotism and try harder....this is a general attack, not a personal one.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  Time to move on.
> 
> Yet you will sit, glued to CNN yakking about this endlessly for as long as they can keep their 300 or so viewers attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it knocked the "Royal" honeymoon off the air......yay for that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're probably watching old Paris Hilton vids.
> 
> Prince William and the Duchess of Whatever the hell aren't scheduled to have their honeymoon for awhile.
Click to expand...


I know of a nice compound in Abbottabad they can use


----------



## Wicked Jester

Harry Dresden said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell me Wj....that he wasnt called and was told they are ready to go.....anyway 3 "Generals' on the radio today on 3 different shows said Obama still has to tell someone....."Engage".....when going into a foreign Country....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, yes, Obama yelled "go".
> 
> But, he was only able to do it because of a prior deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?....he could have been like Clinton and said no....i changed my mind....and thats all im saying......*he has to give the final ok*......and thats coming from 3 Generals...the smoking Spock said he doesnt....
Click to expand...

I thought you meant he had to get authorization from Pakistan go in.


----------



## mudwhistle

CRStar said:


> Don't you love the hypocritical left...Bring the troops home, Bush warmonger..blah blah...Now these same ANTI WAR imbeciles are reveling and savoring the victory of killing that filthy of humanity.......Thats the left for ya.



Please....don't point out the irony of it all.

It's just too damned good. 



I'm happy. Not happy enough to get shit-faced......but happy.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Man, for a supposed "million dollar home", that place is like a barn in the middle of Nebraska, sans livestock.


----------



## mudwhistle

Antiderivative said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love rw kooks.  They think that the government is too big, except when it concerns military spending and trampling on freedom.
> 
> Then government is all knowing and powerful....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, of course, is why we are arguing that we need to cut the budget across the board and allow people the opportnity to exercise their agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do not think that we are gutting the Pentagon enough...and the CIA.
> 
> Lay down your false patriotism and try harder....this is a general attack, not a personal one.
Click to expand...

Well, since the military gave Obama his greatest claim to fame at the moment....I don't think he's gonna be cutting it too damned much.


----------



## mudwhistle

Wicked Jester said:


> Man, for a supposed "million dollar home", that place is like a barn in the middle of Nebraska, sans livestock.



After all, he was under house-arrest there from Pakistani Intelligence. 

They aren't about to put him up in the fountainblue on Miami Beach.


----------



## Avatar4321

Antiderivative said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love rw kooks.  They think that the government is too big, except when it concerns military spending and trampling on freedom.
> 
> Then government is all knowing and powerful....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, of course, is why we are arguing that we need to cut the budget across the board and allow people the opportnity to exercise their agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do not think that we are gutting the Pentagon enough...and the CIA.
> 
> Lay down your false patriotism and try harder....this is a general attack, not a personal one.
Click to expand...


Dont need to gut them. We can do strategic cuts and make people more accountable for the money that is spent. That way we can maintain troop levels, compensation, etc and eliminate the waste.

I see no reason why we cant be wise about cuts.


----------



## theHawk

Its funny how the libs are still saying Osama's brand of Jihad didn't represent most of Islam.

If that is the case then why did we take so much care with his body and give him a proper burial?

If he was just a radical that "mainstream" Islam didn't relate with why would they get upset if he wasn't given a proper muslim burial?

I think we all know the answer.  "Mainstream" Muslims view him as a hero.


----------



## rightwinger

Wicked Jester said:


> Man, for a supposed "million dollar home", that place is like a barn in the middle of Nebraska, sans livestock.



It does have a nice helicopter landing pad


----------



## Avatar4321

theHawk said:


> Its funny how the libs are still saying Osama's brand of Jihad didn't represent most of Islam.
> 
> If that is the case then why did we take so much care with his body and give him a proper burial?
> 
> If he was just a radical that "mainstream" Islam didn't relate with why would they get upset if he wasn't given a proper muslim burial?
> 
> I think we all know the answer.  "Mainstream" Muslims view him as a hero.



from what Ive been reading, they really didn't.


----------



## TheBrain

Avatar4321 said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which, of course, is why we are arguing that we need to cut the budget across the board and allow people the opportnity to exercise their agency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not think that we are gutting the Pentagon enough...and the CIA.
> 
> Lay down your false patriotism and try harder....this is a general attack, not a personal one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont need to gut them. We can do strategic cuts and make people more accountable for the money that is spent. That way we can maintain troop levels, compensation, etc and eliminate the waste.
> 
> I see no reason why we cant be wise about cuts.
Click to expand...


The truth is that if the government got serious and just got rid of waste, no programs would have to be cut.


----------



## Avatar4321

TheBrain said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not think that we are gutting the Pentagon enough...and the CIA.
> 
> Lay down your false patriotism and try harder....this is a general attack, not a personal one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont need to gut them. We can do strategic cuts and make people more accountable for the money that is spent. That way we can maintain troop levels, compensation, etc and eliminate the waste.
> 
> I see no reason why we cant be wise about cuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is that if the government got serious and just got rid of waste, no programs would have to be cut.
Click to expand...


I don't think that's correct. Because there are some programs that are pure waste.

In fact, I think there are some entire departments that can and should be cut. Department of Education, Energy, Homeland Security, etc.

Let's start following the Constitution and cut anything that exercises power not delegated to the Federal Government. Then let the states run the rest. Like we were designed to.


----------



## Zona

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was neg'd for this by infidel...Infidel, you owe me an apology, I was 100% correct.  The right is trying their best to make it negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were neg'd for being a douche.
Click to expand...


I said the right was going to make this a negative.  I was 100% on point. 

That makes you and infidel douches so fuck you.

God bless.


----------



## Antiderivative

Avatar4321 said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which, of course, is why we are arguing that we need to cut the budget across the board and allow people the opportnity to exercise their agency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not think that we are gutting the Pentagon enough...and the CIA.
> 
> Lay down your false patriotism and try harder....this is a general attack, not a personal one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont need to gut them. We can do strategic cuts and make people more accountable for the money that is spent. That way we can maintain troop levels, compensation, etc and eliminate the waste.
> 
> I see no reason why we cant be wise about cuts.
Click to expand...


Gut them, they are useless.  They cannot even tell us who the rebels are. 

Gut them and lets practice some fiscal conservatism.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was neg'd for this by infidel...Infidel, you owe me an apology, I was 100% correct.  The right is trying their best to make it negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were neg'd for being a douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the right was going to make this a negative.  I was 100% on point.
> 
> That makes you and infidel douches so fuck you.
> 
> God bless.
Click to expand...


except, no one has made it a negative or even attempted to. So that's a lie.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most have setteled into the idea that it is a good thing.
> 
> They are just so used to hating it may take them some time to put country first again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was neg'd for this by infidel...Infidel, you owe me an apology, I was 100% correct.  The right is trying their best to make it negative.
Click to expand...


I gave you positive rep so quit crying.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hardly. It just means he realizes that life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we as a country cant enjoy this ...  Remember 9/11...did we move on after a day then?
> 
> Come on.  Enjoy this victory.  It feels damn good.  Bin Laden was killed by the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've stated earlier, I don't take joy in the death of others. Even if the death was justified. I am just glad that there are alot of families resting easy now.
Click to expand...


So do they have to just "get over it" after one damn day?


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait unitl Monday. It will give them time to think of something.
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was neg'd for this by infidel...Infidel, you owe me an apology, I was 100% correct.  The right is trying their best to make it negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you positive rep so quit crying.
Click to expand...


Yes I know...it was really confusing.  

OH and I wrote that before you pos'd me anyway.  

People, cant we just enjoy this without getting political?  Well, I should say, republicans, cant we just enjoy this without getting political.  Like Elvis said, some of us are enjoying it.  Some, not so much.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we as a country cant enjoy this ...  Remember 9/11...did we move on after a day then?
> 
> Come on.  Enjoy this victory.  It feels damn good.  Bin Laden was killed by the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've stated earlier, I don't take joy in the death of others. Even if the death was justified. I am just glad that there are alot of families resting easy now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do they have to just "get over it" after one damn day?
Click to expand...


No one said they need to get over it. Just saying there are other things people are going to be concerned about. There is nothing wrong with that, contrary to your assertions.


----------



## Rinata

Jack Fate said:


> Waterboarding got the info about the courier.  The left can now pucker up real close and kiss our ass.



Link, please??? Please don't make outrageous claims without offering some proof. I have been watching this story for hours and have heard nothing about it.


----------



## Zona

syrenn said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we did this litter operation a few days ago, giving the US time to DNA test..
> 
> *I find it VERY interesting the timing of the osama announcement, considering he is on oprah today.
> 
> Its all about campaigning.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a coincidence. But killing this filth of humanity wont make our economy better and all the other drama we have right now. Take the focus off the obvious and and point the attention else where. Bet you anything, this is going to be his big campaign tool and not his failed leadership. I don't know why everyone is praising Hussein, the military did all the work. Would it not be a joke if Blackwater found him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He authorized the kill shot...and for that i give him all credit*.
Click to expand...




Spoonman said:


> *geez, can't obama do anything right?*
> 
> CAIRO  Muslim clerics said Monday that Osama bin Laden's burial at sea was a violation of Islamic tradition that may further provoke militant calls for revenge attacks against American targets.
> 
> Islamic scholars criticize bin Laden's sea burial - Yahoo! News





Bones said:


> *This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful. * These fools have the red, white and blue blinds pulled over their eyes without realizing that Osama's death doesn't change a fucking thing.
> 
> *What does his death change?*  Will it miraculously win the bogus War on Terror?  Will it bring outsourced jobs back?  Will pay off the fifty trillion dollar debt?  Will it prevent the abuses that the DHS, TSA, FBI, CIA, NSA, ATF, DEA, local police perpetrate on a daily basis?  Will it repair America's crumbling infrastructure?  Will it revitalize the omnipotent blight in cities across the nation?
> 
> No, it won't because what Americans need to realize is that the biggest terrorists live in skyscraper penthouses, bank headquarters and 1600 Pennsylvania Ave, all of which are on American soil.  Wake up and smell the fucking roses.





Soggy in NOLA said:


> *This will be yesterday's news by Friday*.  Anyhoo, I remember when the left howled that getting Bin Laden meant nothing.... then it did when we didn't.
> 
> Now we have drunken college kids who were what, 8? 9? when this happened using it as an excuse to get shit-faced.
> 
> Whatever... glad he's gone.  YAY U.S. military!!




except, no one has made it a negative or even attempted to. So that's a lie.[/QUOTE]

  Cant we just enjoy this without the above highlighted nonsense?  

Lie indeed.


----------



## Avatar4321

None of those are saying Osama's death is a negative for the US.


----------



## del

Spoonman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *coughs* primaries.   obama had sunken so low he wasn't even garanteed the democratic nod to run in 201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* brain dead *cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see the obvious escapes you
Click to expand...


the only thing you can see is your duodenum, sparky.


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck, I went to bed last night and it was 5 pages. Now it's 54?
> 
> I'm not reading through all this. Osama is still dead, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends on who you talk to........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear babby jebus.
Click to expand...


and then some


----------



## Liability

I AM happy that Osama is dead.

If that's gruesome and atavistic or whatever, I'm okay wit h that, too.

Roast in Hell, Osama, you pig fucker.

Double tap that, bitch!


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> None of those are saying Osama's death is a negative for the US.



I said the right will make this a negative.  I said to specifically look for monday..I said to wait for it. 


I was 100% ocrrect.  Especially the guy who said all this flag waiving is bullshit.  Him and the others.


----------



## del

Antiderivative said:


> American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.
> 
> Who is the idiot here?



you

thanks for asking


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> None of those are saying Osama's death is a negative for the US.



I will go slow here. I never said they would make this negative towards us, I said the right will make this a negative towards obama.  

I listed so many quotes for you to see what the hell I am taliking about. 

They did, I was correct and that side cant even enjoy this day.


----------



## Zona

del said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.
> 
> Who is the idiot here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> thanks for asking
Click to expand...




Avatar see this...I never said they were going to make this negative towards us, but this guy did.  I said they will be negative towards Obama.  Wow.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are saying Osama's death is a negative for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the right will make this a negative.  I said to specifically look for monday..I said to wait for it.
> 
> 
> I was 100% ocrrect.  Especially the guy who said all this flag waiving is bullshit.  Him and the others.
Click to expand...


Your only problem is the quotes you are taking don't support your assertion. No one has tried to pretend that Osama Bin Laden's death is a negative for the US. At most people are ambivalent thinking it doesn't matter that much or that it's just a symbolic victory.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Excpetionalism:  Spending 4 trillion to track down someone who fucks goats.
> 
> Who is the idiot here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> thanks for asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar see this...
Click to expand...


Seeing it. Your point?


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> I AM happy that Osama is dead.
> 
> If that's gruesome and atavistic or whatever, I'm okay wit h that, too.
> 
> Roast in Hell, Osama, you pig fucker.
> 
> Double tap that, bitch!



Osama should've had his freshly hollowed out head shoved up a pig's ass and then dropped into the center of Mecca, not the ocean...

A Respectful Islamic burial.

How's that for gloating?...



peace...


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> None of those are saying Osama's death is a negative for the US.



Again, in case you missed it..



Bones said:


> *This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful. * These fools have the red, white and blue blinds pulled over their eyes without realizing that Osama's death doesn't change a fucking thing.
> 
> *What does his death change?*  Will it miraculously win the bogus War on Terror?  Will it bring outsourced jobs back?  Will pay off the fifty trillion dollar debt?  Will it prevent the abuses that the DHS, TSA, FBI, CIA, NSA, ATF, DEA, local police perpetrate on a daily basis?  Will it repair America's crumbling infrastructure?  Will it revitalize the omnipotent blight in cities across the nation?


----------



## Londoner

If Carter spent 8 years trying to get Bin Laden, but failed .  .  .

Only to have Reagan bag him. . . 

The Republicans would talk about it every day for the rest of time. . .

Thank God we didn't elect a Republican in 2008. Bin Laden would still be alive
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rxp315tk6Q]YouTube - McCain: RARE FOOTAGE! Bin Laden ? Let's Get A Consensus First, Then Get Him ?? WTF??[/ame]

FYI: Today we learned that many top military advisors told Obama to bomb the compound. Obama insisted on the Navy Seals.

Thank God we finally have a real president


----------



## Ravi

No offense to you mods, but it is impossible to carry on a conversation with anyone with all these thread merging.

Fuck ya!


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> No offense to you mods, but it is impossible to carry on a conversation with anyone with all these thread merging.
> 
> Fuck ya!



thanks!


----------



## Londoner

*"When President Obama was faced with the opportunity to act upon this, the president had to evaluate the strength of that information; he made what I believe is one of the gutsiest calls in recent memory."*
 - John Brennan, Counter Terrorism Expert


----------



## Ravi

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to you mods, but it is impossible to carry on a conversation with anyone with all these thread merging.
> 
> Fuck ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
Click to expand...

Heh...if you really look like your avatar, you need all the help you can get.


----------



## Rinata

Soggy in NOLA said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congressman Peter King said on Fox News a few moments ago that it is a fact that *Waterboarding led to the killing of Usama Bin Laden*. Dick Cheney said the same thing, only not so assuredly as Peter King.
> 
> He said that the informant that led us to UBL, his identity was discovered by interrogation methods that Obama and everyone here on the left says is torture. KSM was waterboarded over 8 years ago and King said this eventually tipped them off to where UBL was located. His actual location was discovered way back in Aug of last year. They suspected that he was in Pakistan 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this ruin it for you if the tactics that were used, which ultimately led to his death, *were considered torture and thus war-crimes by some on the left*? I think it's pathetic the way some are jumping on this *yet they have been fighting tooth and nail against it for so long.
> *
> So, this victory all of you are pounding your chests over may have not ever happened if it weren't for Bush doctrine. I know Obama has done nothing to improve the military since he has taken over as POTUS. The task force had been in operation for years before Obama was elected. All Obama had to do was decide if he wanted to go ahead with the mission.
> 
> Bush left Obama in a much better situation then his predecessor did. Clinton left Bush a 9 page summary on terrorism while Bush left Obama a rebuilt military and this task force already hot on the tail of UBL. Wasn't that nice of him??
> 
> Cheney says Enhanced Interrogation Probably Led to UBL Death - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you listen to Obama's speach?  He did this all by himself.
Click to expand...


Really?? I missed that. Please post the link.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are saying Osama's death is a negative for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in case you missed it..
> 
> 
> 
> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful. * These fools have the red, white and blue blinds pulled over their eyes without realizing that Osama's death doesn't change a fucking thing.
> 
> *What does his death change?*  Will it miraculously win the bogus War on Terror?  Will it bring outsourced jobs back?  Will pay off the fifty trillion dollar debt?  Will it prevent the abuses that the DHS, TSA, FBI, CIA, NSA, ATF, DEA, local police perpetrate on a daily basis?  Will it repair America's crumbling infrastructure?  Will it revitalize the omnipotent blight in cities across the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Again, you don't seem to understand the difference between seeing it as a negative and seeing it as neutral/irrelevant.


----------



## Antiderivative

blah, blah, I got negged for defending American Freedoms. 

However, this is what rw kooks do.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Antiderivative said:


> blah, blah, I got negged for defending American Freedoms.
> 
> However, this is what rw kooks do.


Only the whimps whine about rep....Grow up!

And, those ENEMY COMBATANTS are not Americans. So no, you were not defending American freedoms.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are saying Osama's death is a negative for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in case you missed it..
> 
> 
> 
> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful. * These fools have the red, white and blue blinds pulled over their eyes without realizing that Osama's death doesn't change a fucking thing.
> 
> *What does his death change?*  Will it miraculously win the bogus War on Terror?  Will it bring outsourced jobs back?  Will pay off the fifty trillion dollar debt?  Will it prevent the abuses that the DHS, TSA, FBI, CIA, NSA, ATF, DEA, local police perpetrate on a daily basis?  Will it repair America's crumbling infrastructure?  Will it revitalize the omnipotent blight in cities across the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't seem to understand the difference between seeing it as a negative and seeing it as neutral/irrelevant.
Click to expand...


"This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful".  This isnt negative?  

What the fuck kind of world do you live in? 

Damn.


----------



## Dr.House

Antiderivative said:


> blah, blah, I got negged for defending American Freedoms.
> 
> However, this is what rw kooks do.



How will you survive?


The horrors....


----------



## Wicked Jester

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in case you missed it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you don't seem to understand the difference between seeing it as a negative and seeing it as neutral/irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful".  This isnt negative?
> 
> What the fuck kind of world do you live in?
> 
> Damn.
Click to expand...

You pull a quote from one of the biggest new idiots on the board, and tie it to all right wingers?

Get a fuckin' clue.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

TheBrain said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will "unify" as soon as Obama and the Pentagon offer proof of the death, and if their refusal to release the photos is any indication, that will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fucking retarded can a retard be? I think you just answered that question.
Click to expand...


Baaaaah! Baaaaah!


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in case you missed it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you don't seem to understand the difference between seeing it as a negative and seeing it as neutral/irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful".  This isnt negative?
> 
> What the fuck kind of world do you live in?
> 
> Damn.
Click to expand...


I live in a world where people can tell the difference between having a negative reaction to Osama's death and a negative reaction to the response to his death.

Again, Can you please tell me who and quote someone who has had a negative response to Osama's death. Not a reaction to his death. Not an indifferent reaction. but a negative reaction to his death. Just one person. Is that really so difficult?


----------



## yota5

I don't care how many goats Bin Laden was fucking.  This maggot killed 3000 Americans.  He finally got his just deserts.  The President should also line the Gitmo inmates up, and put a bullet into their heads too.  Any terrorist caught taking up arms against the American people should be shot where they're found.  

I love the whole USA, USA, USA, Flag Waving thing.  It lets me know that American patriotism is alive, and well.  At least liberals are consistent.  American Patriotism, has never set well with that crowd.  

God Bless the USA.  God Bless SEAL Team 6.  Good hunting gentleman.


----------



## Bones

Wicked Jester said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you don't seem to understand the difference between seeing it as a negative and seeing it as neutral/irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful".  This isnt negative?
> 
> What the fuck kind of world do you live in?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pull a quote from one of the biggest new idiots on the board, and tie it to all right wingers?
> 
> Get a fuckin' clue.
Click to expand...


You're probably one of the sorriest people to ever exist in human history.  A shill for the government until the bitter end.  I know you like the taste of America's cum as it dribbles down your chin, but this is too much...


----------



## grunt11b

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope one of Obama's first calls was to Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he may be a little too busy to be making calls to the people who couldn't kill OBL.
Click to expand...


 The Bush enhanced interrogation policies are the reason OBL was found and ultimately killed, if you dont remember, Obama was against those. So yes, he should be thanking Bush for having the balls that he himself lacks.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Bones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful".  This isnt negative?
> 
> What the fuck kind of world do you live in?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> You pull a quote from one of the biggest new idiots on the board, and tie it to all right wingers?
> 
> Get a fuckin' clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the sorriest people to ever exist in human history.  A shill for the government until the bitter end.  I know you like the taste of America's cum as it dribbles down your chin, but this is too much...
Click to expand...

Thanks for further proving my point, ya' fuckin' candyass.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Don't I remember hearing eots talking about how me and many other were a bunch of sheep for believing he was still alive?  I even called it that he was in Pakistan.


----------



## waltky

So he finally got his 72 virgins...

... good luck with that one...

... now he really gonna find out what Hell is like...

... dey gonna have him honey-doin' for the rest of eternity.


----------



## HUGGY

grunt11b said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope one of Obama's first calls was to Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he may be a little too busy to be making calls to the people who couldn't kill OBL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bush enhanced interrogation policies are the reason OBL was found and ultimately killed, if you dont remember, Obama was against those. So yes, he should be thanking *Bush for having the balls* that he himself lacks.
Click to expand...


So...Let me get this straight... You think ordering 3 or 4 guys to go into a room and torture someone that is bound and gagged ...arms cuffed..legs in shackles.. naked.. takes balls?

So who in this scenario has the balls exactly?  Bush?, Cheney?, Rumsfeld?.. How about Wu? 

I'm not really sure what I would call it...  Brave doesn't jump right to the top though..  Sick...twisted...psychotic....psychopathic... more like it.

I'm surprised they got any useful information at all.  Can't knock results but there are better methods to get information from people.  I wonder how much intel they lost with those methods.  

I guess if there was an imminent threat like a hidden nuclear bomb or something you do whatever it takes to get one simple answer..   Still, as it turned out Osamas youngest wife was related to the courier and one would think those people would have been fairly easy to pin down just from Osamas family in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Synthaholic

Big Hoss said:


> Yeah they are debating to release the pic...gotta have enough time to get a good fake done....just like obamas bc.


You left out the 's' at the end of the third word, under your username.





​


----------



## gautama

Synthaholic said:


> At least President Obama kept his eye on the true target.
> 
> THANK YOU, PRESIDENT OBAMA!!!



Fuck Marxist Obama, the Community organizer, i.e.,  the Monumental  Fraud who rose thru the ranks of the notorious Chicago Political machine laden with Commies and Mafiosos where even a dog catcher can't get elected without the OK of the Top Crooks in that Political Machine.


----------



## gautama

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bush couldn't or wouldn't , but President Obama did it .
> 
> now lets hear " those war mongering lifts"
> bull shit now .
> celebration time .
> 
> one down more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE THING OBAMA DID NOTHING BUT PLAY GOLF AND DO PARTIES AND DINNER GO ON OPERA WHINFER SHOW sO FUCK YOU FOR YOUR POLITICAL BULLSHIT AND THANK GOD FOR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO SERVED IN THE MILITARY WHO DID THE JOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> If it was Bush you would not be saying that  one
Click to expand...


One thing is certain, Truth Doesn't Matter will always be stupid.


----------



## gautama

Grace said:


> Bin Laden- in paradise, as a martyr. How many are eager to fill his shoes? And what is next?



Grace, you are a crunt with a dick up your arse.


----------



## freedombecki

I wonder what Osama is telling St. Peter right now about why he was so mean to Americans in New York City who never harmed him in any way ...


----------



## gautama

Truthmatters said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama killed Osama? Really? Shit. I heard it was US SpecOps. Fucking media lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those same people and other "government employees" kept us safe for the time under W's two terms that the right tries to give W credit for. I wonder why they don't apply that same standard to the current CiC??
> Typical right wing hypocrisy, that's why.
> When W was CiC they gave him credit for everything but now that democrat is in charge they refuse to give obama credit and choose to only credit the soldiers under his command.
> 
> Or did you forget those claims about how W kept us safe for 8 years??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except the whole 911 thing that happened on his watch
Click to expand...


You stupid shit, your poodle screwing you in the arse also happened on Bush's watch ....what does that have to do with the price of avacados in Tashkent ?


----------



## mudwhistle

VaYank5150 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can't Obama start just one bloody press conference on time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
Click to expand...


Problem is some of us have long memories. We're not distracted by shiny objects. 

This does not change anything. Its just an example of what Obama can do if he drops his normal ideological BS. His job was not to screw it up and I give him congrats on that, but if left to his own devices Obama would have screwed this up royally. Instead, he's left most of the Bush Doctrine in place and has not decimated the task force that brought this guy down. 

I wonder if the far left will attack him for this or if they will jump on the bandwagon.

Now he needs to do the right thing and get us the hell out of Afghanistan because that, if properly covered by the media, will be his downfall.


----------



## teapartysamurai

> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?


 
You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.


----------



## The Rabbi

It's easy to criticize people when you're out of power.  Too bad the Left can't own up to that criticism when they are in power.


----------



## Sarah G

teapartysamurai said:


> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
Click to expand...


You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.


----------



## brokenarrow

Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?

Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?

He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon. 

However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!


----------



## The Rabbi

Sarah G said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  What can I say?
Osama bin Laden dead: the US Navy&rsquo;s SEAL Team Six behind the killing - Telegraph


----------



## bucs90

Senator Obama voted against, lobbied against, and spoke out against every single thing that led to this victorious moment up until 01-20-2009. He fought every step of the way AGAINST this effort until he was elected, now, he reaps the fruit of the very tree he tried to chop down.


----------



## The Rabbi

The Rabbi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  What can I say?
> Osama bin Laden dead: the US Navy&rsquo;s SEAL Team Six behind the killing - Telegraph
Click to expand...


Some people just can't admit they were wrong:


> Hi, you have received -211 reputation points from Sarah G.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> .
> 
> Regards,
> Sarah G


----------



## teapartysamurai

Sarah G said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."_
> 
> _Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."_
> 
> _"It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
Click to expand...

 
It was Seal Team 6, you moron!

NationalJournal.com - The Secret Team That Killed bin Laden - Monday, May 2, 2011


----------



## sparky

An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon

methinks that plural, yanno those muslims, gluttons for punishment and all....


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
Click to expand...


Exactly how does it matter exactly which SEAL team did it? By the way 24 men were inserted that is more then one team. I believe a team is either 4 or 6 men so either 6 or 4 teams were used.

You on the left spent 8 YEARS condemning Bush, the Iraq war and our troops and suddenly now for the last 2 all is good. The word for that is HYPOCRITE and LIAR.


----------



## teapartysamurai

The Rabbi said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. What can I say?
> Osama bin Laden dead: the US Navy&rsquo;s SEAL Team Six behind the killing - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people just can't admit they were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -211 reputation points from Sarah G.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> .
> 
> Regards,
> Sarah G
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
She's an idiot.  So is Jillian, who is also constantly wrong:



> Hi, you have received -632 reputation points from jillian.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> jillian


----------



## Mr. Shaman

teapartysamurai said:


> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.


....As if the _Left_ was able to stop *Lil' Dumbya's Iraq-debacle*.

​


----------



## Caroljo

I think he at least deserves the credit for telling our troups to get him...at least he didn't do what Clinton did and let him go when he had the chance to get him (which i believe paved the way for 9/11).  This plan they had came together over 4 years ago...at least obama kept that plan going.  He probably didn't think they'd ever find him though.  99.9% of the credit though goes to our military!  God Bless them!


----------



## mudwhistle

teapartysamurai said:


> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
Click to expand...


Bet they would have done to them what they did to Blackwater.


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
Click to expand...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Wtf


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The Rabbi said:


> It's easy to criticize people when you're out of power.



.....Especially when the fuck-ups are so obvious......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmtPBTybQ9k]YouTube - The Hunt For Bin Laden[/ame]

​


----------



## teapartysamurai

Rest in Peace Johnny Cash!

Rest in Pieces as Fish Bait, OBL!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wtf



I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.

Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.

The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him

Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.


----------



## Sarah G

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You think you know?  Oh yeah, you watch Fox news lies and think you're a real insider..

Stupid.


----------



## bucs90

It's amazing me just how quickly a liberal will completely flip on war, torture, gitmo, invasions, so long as the commander is a black liberal and not a white conservative.

Obama voted against the war. He rallied against "torture", against Gitmo. Against invasions of any country that didn't attack us. He made an entire campaign based on this. Liberals, of course, united in rallying agaisnt all of the above. However, now, they completely flop on it. This huge victory, which they see as a victory for Obama 2012 first, and for America second, was won with the combined effort of so many people and entities over the last decade.

Was killing OBL worth all the torture, gitmo, invasions, wars? Your Savior rallied and voted against all that, NOW, he smuggly claims credit for the big victory for the USA. Is that right?

Obama's speech should be followed with this speech intro: "While catching and killing Osama Bin Laden is in fact a good thing, I strongly oppose everything that led up to this moment, including the wars, the interrogations, Gitmo, and everything else I campaigned against as a Senator."

But he wont. As long as he stays black and liberal, left wingers will worship the very spit that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Mr. Shaman said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if the _Left_ was able to stop *Lil' Dumbya's Iraq-debacle*.​
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

 
You were able to stop?  Last time I checked, we are still there, dumbass!  And btw, GITMO IS STILL OPEN!


----------



## idb

brokenarrow said:


> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!



Well...now that you've put it that way, you're probably right.
Mind you, that means, on the other hand, that he isn't responsible for the attacks on Libya.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think you know? Oh yeah, you watch Fox news lies and think you're a real insider..
> 
> Stupid.
Click to expand...

 
I didn't get this from Fox News you moron!

NationalJournal.com - The Secret Team That Killed bin Laden - Monday, May 2, 2011


----------



## asterism

Obama gets the same credit for getting Bin Laden as Bush got for getting Saddam.  Given the number of things that could have gone wrong causing a disaster for our Seal team and the ensuing political fallout that would have happened in that case, it was a gutsy call.


----------



## DaGoose

teapartysamurai said:


> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
Click to expand...


I wonder if that SEAL team is part of the same military that the GOP was willing to cut their pay IN HALF just to prove a point by forcing a government shut down. 

Republican Shutdown Of The Government Would Affect Military Pay | Oliver Willis

They sure love to praise them but have no problem screwing them when it comes to their pay. 

.

.


----------



## Ravi

Thank you, President Obama, for ridding the world of bin laden.

Such unhappiness you've caused among the right wing lunatic fringe.


----------



## Ravi

RetiredGySgt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> *
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.*
Click to expand...

Actually, that would be Clinton.


----------



## Sarah G

The Rabbi said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  What can I say?
> Osama bin Laden dead: the US Navy&rsquo;s SEAL Team Six behind the killing - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people just can't admit they were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -211 reputation points from Sarah G.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> .
> 
> Regards,
> Sarah G
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Crybaby.  I was just paying you back for the neg you gave me.  

Maybe you should rethink playing with negfire if you can't stand the heat..

Waaahhh.


----------



## teapartysamurai

DaGoose said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."_
> 
> _Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."_
> 
> _"It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if that SEAL team is part of the same military that the GOP was willing to cut their pay IN HALF just to prove a point by forcing a government shut down.
> 
> Republican Shutdown Of The Government Would Affect Military Pay | Oliver Willis
> 
> They sure love to praise them but have no problem screwing them when it comes to their pay.
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
I wonder if it is part of the same military Obama was willing to destroy by BANKRUPTING THIS COUNTRY.  

How will they be paid then, genius?  A shutdown is temporary, a bankruptcy lasts a whole lot longer!


----------



## mudwhistle

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how does it matter exactly which SEAL team did it? By the way 24 men were inserted that is more then one team. I believe a team is either 4 or 6 men so either 6 or 4 teams were used.
> 
> You on the left spent 8 YEARS condemning Bush, the Iraq war and our troops and suddenly now for the last 2 all is good. The word for that is HYPOCRITE and LIAR.
Click to expand...


Seals are structured differently then A-Teams. 

A-Teams have around 12 members. Seal teams are like Special Forces Groups. They're a Brigade level unit with companies and platoons. 

This team is more like Team Delta at Bragg. They specialize in CQB. Close Quarters Battle. United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Ravi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> *
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
Click to expand...


Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.


----------



## mudwhistle

I'm getting a kick out of all of the chest pounding going on. Very few of the people doing it have a clue what they're talking about. It's quite humorous.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, they are thanking the Obama as if HE was the one who went out there, hunted him down, and shot the man.

how funny. 

But as we've seen,  *the Obama* will take ALL THE CREDIT


----------



## jillian

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> *
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.*
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
Click to expand...


that is UNTRUE. Clinton was obsessed with getting OBL.  they missed their opportunity b/c they didn't want heavy collateral damage.


----------



## bucs90

Ravi said:


> Thank you, President Obama, for ridding the world of bin laden.
> 
> Such unhappiness you've caused among the right wing lunatic fringe.



Huh? We're not unhappy at all. This is what our nation, it's military and President Bush sought from 2002-2009.

If anyone is unhappy, it should be liberals. The causes you people, and Senator Obama, fought so hardly against from 2002-2009 led to this success. Seems you all would be pissed that the Bush agenda, in the end, has worked. Seems you'd be pissed that we obtained this great victory from waterboarding intell, flushing Osama out of Afghanistan with a full ground invasion, detainees at Gitmo giving intell, CIA folks following up on it, and of course, guns and bullets.

This victory is the result of everything you people rallied against for 8 years. But NOW you're happy about it all?

Thats why I'm partly sad. The fact we have that many soft minded liberals in this nation who will vote for ANYONE so long as they carry a blue "D". So quickly you people will flip your stance if it meets your political agenda.


----------



## brokenarrow

RetiredGySgt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> 
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.
Click to expand...

 
And still the Afghanistan poppies make Mexican heroin to kill Americans. What a lovely war to distract the attention of Americans away from the real enemy.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is UNTRUE. Clinton was obsessed with getting OBL.  they missed their opportunity b/c they didn't want heavy collateral damage.
Click to expand...


One Country offered to surrender him to us and Clinton refused. Another time it would have been a single car with a couple people in it, Ya serious collateral damage there indeed. Got any more lies?


----------



## idb

brokenarrow said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> 
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still the Afghanistan poppies make Mexican heroin to kill Americans. What a lovely war to distract the attention of Americans away from the real enemy.
Click to expand...


Whatever happened to personal responsibility?
Isn't that what the right preach?
Americans are killing themselves.


----------



## mudwhistle

A picture speaks a thousand words.

Who is in charge in this pic?


----------



## Ravi

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> *
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.*
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
Click to expand...

Clinton tried to get bin laden, and failed. His administration warned Bush about bin laden. Bush ignored the warnings, to our peril. Bush then tried to get bin laden, and failed.

You can pretend otherwise all you want, but anyone with a bit of intellectual honesty knows differently.


----------



## brokenarrow

Ravi said:


> []Actually, that would be Clinton.


 
Which one? The guy who disgraced the office of President 

or the guy in the dress who pretend to know what is good for the American people "who are all a bunch of drug addicts" !


----------



## Stephanie

All so true. 

All those so called anti-war protesters during the Bush administation, WHERE ARE THEY NOW?

all you can do today is sit back and laugh.


----------



## brokenarrow

jillian said:


> [
> that is UNTRUE. Clinton was obsessed with getting OBL. they missed their opportunity b/c they didn't want heavy collateral damage.


 
So the collateral damage they didn't want turned up in New York! 

BRILLIANT MOVE!


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> Thank you, President Obama, for ridding the world of bin laden.
> 
> Such unhappiness you've caused among the right wing lunatic fringe.



Are you not gonna thank George Bush as well? This op started under his watch. Even Obama recognizes that fact.


----------



## teapartysamurai

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, President Obama, for ridding the world of bin laden.
> 
> Such unhappiness you've caused among the right wing lunatic fringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? We're not unhappy at all. This is what our nation, it's military and President Bush sought from 2002-2009.
> 
> If anyone is unhappy, it should be liberals. The causes you people, and Senator Obama, fought so hardly against from 2002-2009 led to this success. Seems you all would be pissed that the Bush agenda, in the end, has worked. Seems you'd be pissed that we obtained this great victory from waterboarding intell, flushing Osama out of Afghanistan with a full ground invasion, detainees at Gitmo giving intell, CIA folks following up on it, and of course, guns and bullets.
> 
> This victory is the result of everything you people rallied against for 8 years. But NOW you're happy about it all?
> 
> Thats why I'm partly sad. The fact we have that many soft minded liberals in this nation who will vote for ANYONE so long as they carry a blue "D". So quickly you people will flip your stance if it meets your political agenda.
Click to expand...

 
They tried every way they could to thwart the military under Bush.  Now they pretend otherwise.

Too bad, they are on record.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?



Who has the responsibility in the picture?
If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Ravi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton tried to get bin laden, and failed. His administration warned Bush about bin laden. Bush ignored the warnings, to our peril. Bush then tried to get bin laden, and failed.
> 
> You can pretend otherwise all you want, but anyone with a bit of intellectual honesty knows differently.
Click to expand...


Intelligence procedures, people and policy UNDER Bush lead to the finding of Bin Laden. Or did you miss that part?


----------



## bucs90

Stephanie said:


> All so true.
> 
> All those so called anti-war protesters during the Bush administation, WHERE ARE THEY NOW?
> 
> all you can do today is sit back and laugh.



They are amongst the people chanting "USA USA USA". They are ok with Gitmo now. We're still harshly interrogating people, probably waterboarding. We've got OBL's laptop, phones, etc. We are damn well wire tapping and searching every contact in there. Hell, we might bomb another country or two over the intell we get from it.

And libs will be all giddy and proclaim Obama the greatest war president in human history.


----------



## Ravi

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, President Obama, for ridding the world of bin laden.
> 
> Such unhappiness you've caused among the right wing lunatic fringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not gonna thank George Bush as well? This op started under his watch. Even Obama recognizes that fact.
Click to expand...

I have, a couple of times, but it keeps getting merged into the thread from hell.

I thanked Bush long before the rightwingloonatic fringe started mourning bin laden.



btw, it actually started under Clinton's, and I thanked him as well.


----------



## editec

brokenarrow said:


> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!


 

NO TRUMP does.

What a goofy thread.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Stephanie said:


> LOL, they are thanking the Obama as if HE was the one who went out there, hunted him down, and shot the man.
> 
> how funny.
> 
> But as we've seen,  *the Obama* will take ALL THE CREDIT



Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.

NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.


----------



## Ravi

brokenarrow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> []Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? The guy who disgraced the office of President
> 
> or the guy in the dress who pretend to know what is good for the American people "who are all a bunch of drug addicts" !
Click to expand...

*violin*


----------



## brokenarrow

Ravi said:


> *violin*


 
"mariachi music"


----------



## Ravi

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton tried to get bin laden, and failed. His administration warned Bush about bin laden. Bush ignored the warnings, to our peril. Bush then tried to get bin laden, and failed.
> 
> You can pretend otherwise all you want, but anyone with a bit of intellectual honesty knows differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intelligence procedures, people and policy UNDER Bush lead to the finding of Bin Laden. Or did you miss that part?
Click to expand...

Nope, it started under Clinton. Remember Richard Clarke?

I laugh at your hackery.


----------



## slukasiewski

Haven't seen a war protest or those Code Pinko freaks in downtown D.C. since Obama took office...


----------



## Sallow

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> *
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.*
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
Click to expand...


We're talking reality here now, not the public backlash that may result. 

The reality is Obama gave the go ahead and to his credit, he let the guys with experience take over. He sat back and watched it happen. 

Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sallow said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


Sorry but it is Historical fact dumb ass.


----------



## idb

RetiredGySgt said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, they are thanking the Obama as if HE was the one who went out there, hunted him down, and shot the man.
> 
> how funny.
> 
> But as we've seen,  *the Obama* will take ALL THE CREDIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.
> 
> NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.
Click to expand...


Quite right, Obama potentially risked his presidency and his personal legacy on this one operation.
He deserves a share of the credit.


----------



## Ravi

RetiredGySgt said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, they are thanking the Obama as if HE was the one who went out there, hunted him down, and shot the man.
> 
> how funny.
> 
> But as we've seen,  *the Obama* will take ALL THE CREDIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.
> 
> NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.
Click to expand...

Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.

Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking reality here now, not the public backlash that may result.
> 
> The reality is Obama gave the go ahead and to his credit, he let the guys with experience take over. He sat back and watched it happen.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

That's his job, moron.

Can you rightwingloonies get any stupider?

Oh, wait, there's a birfer thread around here somewhere.


----------



## Stephanie

Ravi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Clinton tried to get bin laden, and failed.* His administration warned Bush about bin laden. Bush ignored the warnings, to our peril. Bush then tried to get bin laden, and failed.
> 
> You can pretend otherwise all you want, but anyone with a bit of intellectual honesty knows differently.
Click to expand...


So because Clinton tried and failed, the attacks when Bush was in office for eight months was Bush's fault?

and you talk about intellectual HONESTY.


----------



## Ravi

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> *Clinton tried to get bin laden, and failed.* His administration warned Bush about bin laden. Bush ignored the warnings, to our peril. Bush then tried to get bin laden, and failed.
> 
> You can pretend otherwise all you want, but anyone with a bit of intellectual honesty knows differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Clinton tried and failed, the attacks when Bush was in office for eight months was Bush's fault?
> 
> and you talk about intellectual HONESTY.
Click to expand...

I didn't say that...you did.


----------



## bucs90

slukasiewski said:


> Haven't seen a war protest or those Code Pinko freaks in downtown D.C. since Obama took office...



Yeah, I guess torture and war are cool now!! Yay!!!


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking reality here now, not the public backlash that may result.
> 
> The reality is Obama gave the go ahead and to his credit, he let the guys with experience take over. He sat back and watched it happen.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong.
Click to expand...


No, you're not wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking reality here now, not the public backlash that may result.
> 
> The reality is Obama gave the go ahead and to his credit, he let the guys with experience take over. He sat back and watched it happen.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's his job, moron.
> 
> Can you rightwingloonies get any stupider?
> 
> Oh, wait, there's a birfer thread around here somewhere.
Click to expand...


Speaking of stupid....Obama wants us to think he was intimately involved in the operation when in fact he became a spectator once it started. 

Now go back to talking about birfers.


----------



## Robert

mudwhistle said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heightening the anticipation for dramatic effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is some of us have long memories. We're not distracted by shiny objects.
> 
> This does not change anything. Its just an example of what Obama can do if he drops his normal ideological BS. His job was not to screw it up and I give him congrats on that, but if left to his own devices Obama would have screwed this up royally. Instead, he's left most of the Bush Doctrine in place and has not decimated the task force that brought this guy down.
> 
> I wonder if the far left will attack him for this or if they will jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> Now he needs to do the right thing and get us the hell out of Afghanistan because that, if properly covered by the media, will be his downfall.
Click to expand...




> Its just an example of what Obama can do if he drops his normal ideological BS.


 especially when there might be a good Photo op and Poll bump


----------



## editec

bucs90 said:


> It's amazing me just how quickly a liberal will completely flip on war, torture, gitmo, invasions, so long as the commander is a black liberal and not a white conservative.
> 
> Obama voted against the war. He rallied against "torture", against Gitmo. Against invasions of any country that didn't attack us. He made an entire campaign based on this. Liberals, of course, united in rallying agaisnt all of the above. However, now, they completely flop on it. This huge victory, which they see as a victory for Obama 2012 first, and for America second, was won with the combined effort of so many people and entities over the last decade.
> 
> Was killing OBL worth all the torture, gitmo, invasions, wars? Your Savior rallied and voted against all that, NOW, he smuggly claims credit for the big victory for the USA. Is that right?
> 
> Obama's speech should be followed with this speech intro: "While catching and killing Osama Bin Laden is in fact a good thing, I strongly oppose everything that led up to this moment, including the wars, the interrogations, Gitmo, and everything else I campaigned against as a Senator."
> 
> But he wont. As long as he stays black and liberal, left wingers will worship the very spit that comes out of his mouth.


 
Of course the flaw in your thinking is that you believe there is a "left":

But after decades of propaganda, of course, you're not alone in thinking like that.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, they are thanking the Obama as if HE was the one who went out there, hunted him down, and shot the man.
> 
> how funny.
> 
> But as we've seen, *the Obama* will take ALL THE CREDIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.
> 
> NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.
> 
> Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.
Click to expand...

 
POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????

What political fallout could there be from killing OBL??????  Like anyone is going to miss him?

That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.

Give us all a break!


----------



## idb

Robert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a unifying moment for the POTUS and the country!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is some of us have long memories. We're not distracted by shiny objects.
> 
> This does not change anything. Its just an example of what Obama can do if he drops his normal ideological BS. His job was not to screw it up and I give him congrats on that, but if left to his own devices Obama would have screwed this up royally. Instead, he's left most of the Bush Doctrine in place and has not decimated the task force that brought this guy down.
> 
> I wonder if the far left will attack him for this or if they will jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> Now he needs to do the right thing and get us the hell out of Afghanistan because that, if properly covered by the media, will be his downfall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just an example of what Obama can do if he drops his normal ideological BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> especially when there might be a good Photo op and Poll bump
Click to expand...


Ah...but there's where you're wrong, he would have been better waiting until a week before the presidential elections to send in the team.
Just like the timing of the birth cert release, he's been badly advised.


----------



## Robert

Sarah G said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know which team killed Osama so maybe you should learn to shut your mouth.
Click to expand...


Did the White House change the story on that as well? <aybe you should think about using your own advice.


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.
> 
> NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.
> 
> Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL??????  Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
Click to expand...

Republicans whining that they weren't consulted...the usual.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking reality here now, not the public backlash that may result.
> 
> The reality is Obama gave the go ahead and to his credit, he let the guys with experience take over. He sat back and watched it happen.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> That's his job, moron.
> 
> Can you rightwingloonies get any stupider?
> 
> Oh, wait, there's a birfer thread around here somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of stupid....Obama wants us to think he was intimately involved in the operation when in fact he became a spectator once it started.
> 
> Now go back to talking about birfers.
Click to expand...

I don't need to speak of stupid...you never shut up.


----------



## Robert

idb said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is some of us have long memories. We're not distracted by shiny objects.
> 
> This does not change anything. Its just an example of what Obama can do if he drops his normal ideological BS. His job was not to screw it up and I give him congrats on that, but if left to his own devices Obama would have screwed this up royally. Instead, he's left most of the Bush Doctrine in place and has not decimated the task force that brought this guy down.
> 
> I wonder if the far left will attack him for this or if they will jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> Now he needs to do the right thing and get us the hell out of Afghanistan because that, if properly covered by the media, will be his downfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just an example of what Obama can do if he drops his normal ideological BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> especially when there might be a good Photo op and Poll bump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...but there's where you're wrong, he would have been better waiting until a week before the presidential elections to send in the team.
> Just like the timing of the birth cert release, he's been badly advised.
Click to expand...


Agreed he should have waited however after the trashing Trump gave him and his shockingly low poll numbers this action was the most expedient


----------



## Harry Dresden

mudwhistle said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, yes, Obama yelled "go".
> 
> But, he was only able to do it because of a prior deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so?....he could have been like Clinton and said no....i changed my mind....and thats all im saying......*he has to give the final ok*......and thats coming from 3 Generals...the smoking Spock said he doesnt....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't what?
> 
> I thought I said that he did.
Click to expand...


what i got out of it you said you almost choked on your Dr.Pepper for the lie i posted.....which was me saying he has to give the final ok....a few posts back.....post 1669


----------



## Flagwavrusa

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
Click to expand...


George Bush of course.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Wicked Jester said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, yes, Obama yelled "go".
> 
> But, he was only able to do it because of a prior deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so?....he could have been like Clinton and said no....i changed my mind....and thats all im saying......*he has to give the final ok*......and thats coming from 3 Generals...the smoking Spock said he doesnt....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you meant he had to get authorization from Pakistan go in.
Click to expand...


no....the President.....fuck Pakistan....they were harboring the guy all along....they can go to hell....


----------



## idb

Flagwavrusa said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Bush of course.
Click to expand...


I forgot.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.
> 
> Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL?????? Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans whining that they weren't consulted...the usual.
Click to expand...

 
Can you quote one Republican saying that?

Until then, you are so full of it!


----------



## Harry Dresden

mudwhistle said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> What asshat wants to listen to this for weeks on end?  He's dead.  Yay.  Time to move on.
> 
> Yet you will sit, glued to CNN yakking about this endlessly for as long as they can keep their 300 or so viewers attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it knocked the "Royal" honeymoon off the air......yay for that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're probably watching old Paris Hilton vids.
> 
> Prince William and the Duchess of Whatever the hell aren't scheduled to have their honeymoon for awhile.
Click to expand...


well ...that just shows you how much attention i pay to that shit....


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL?????? Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans whining that they weren't consulted...the usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you quote one Republican saying that?
> 
> Until then, you are so full of it!
Click to expand...

I don't need to, you asked what possible political fall out there could be.

There is also another good example....those criticizing Obama for an assassination.


----------



## Stephanie

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.
> 
> Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL??????  Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Republicans whining that they weren't consulted...*the usual.
Click to expand...


well now, fancy that. we USED to have a system like that. All that seemed to fly out the window when our little dictator Obama was elected.


----------



## teapartysamurai

idb said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, they are thanking the Obama as if HE was the one who went out there, hunted him down, and shot the man.
> 
> how funny.
> 
> But as we've seen, *the Obama* will take ALL THE CREDIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.
> 
> NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite right, Obama potentially risked his presidency and his personal legacy on this one operation.
> He deserves a share of the credit.
Click to expand...

 


He RISKED HIS PRESIDENCY??????????????????

There are people on the left now saying there is no way Obama can lose in 2012 and you people on the left are claiming he risked his presidency?????????

Yeah, because those people dancing in Times Square Sunday night were sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry Bin Laden's dead!

Can you guys get anymore full of it??????

I bet you can try!


----------



## Robert

Harry Dresden said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so?....he could have been like Clinton and said no....i changed my mind....and thats all im saying......*he has to give the final ok*......and thats coming from 3 Generals...the smoking Spock said he doesnt....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you meant he had to get authorization from Pakistan go in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no....the President.....fuck Pakistan....they were harboring the guy all along....they can go to hell....
Click to expand...


With Musharraf: Mission violated sovereignty... seems the WH lied about this as well not that I give a shit as I would be willing to bet Musharraf was paid to allow OBL to live there. Its just funny how the story keeps changing.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Avatar4321 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how the libs are still saying Osama's brand of Jihad didn't represent most of Islam.
> 
> If that is the case then why did we take so much care with his body and give him a proper burial?
> 
> If he was just a radical that "mainstream" Islam didn't relate with why would they get upset if he wasn't given a proper muslim burial?
> 
> I think we all know the answer.  "Mainstream" Muslims view him as a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what Ive been reading, they really didn't.
Click to expand...


yea i heard a few quotes from some Muslim leaders that did not sound like he was a hero to them....


----------



## Ravi

Yet another example:



Robert said:


> With Musharraf: Mission violated sovereignty... seems the WH lied about  this as well not that I give a shit as I would be willing to bet  Musharraf was paid to allow OBL to live there. Its just funny how the  story keeps changing.



Yes, it took balls for Obama to take the ultimate responsibility....


----------



## Samson

mudwhistle said:


> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?



Actually, its easier to pick out the guy who was most likely in charge of getting the coffee and donuts.

I saw this photo on MSN with the headline:

All Work and No Play:
A president's day is more than whatever appears on his public schedule

Obama's secret meetings: How the president kept the public from knowing about the plan to kill Osama Bin Laden. - By John Dickerson - Slate Magazine

Apparently it is the lead-in for Fawning Obomot Apologists



> A president criticized for playing golf or spending time in Brazil on the eve of the Libyan invasion would have been relentlessly skewered for engaging in banter with the press on the eve of a dangerous military operation. But it wasn't just Saturday night that the president had to keep his serious brain cordoned off from his less serious brain. During the final phase of the multiyear operation, _Obama chaired the National Security Council on five occasions to discuss progress. A look at those five days tells the story not just how quickly a president must switch between his public and private duties but also how silly some of the public calls for his attention must have seemed to him at the time_.



See, Obama is practically the same as Lincoln!!

How "silly" are public calls for attention from a President? Apparently, pretty silly when one has difficulty chewing gum and walking at the same time. But for Presidents that don't require Constant Media Support, it is just part of the routine.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, President Obama, for ridding the world of bin laden.
> 
> Such unhappiness you've caused among the right wing lunatic fringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not gonna thank George Bush as well? This op started under his watch. Even Obama recognizes that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have, a couple of times, but it keeps getting merged into the thread from hell.
> 
> I thanked Bush long before the rightwingloonatic fringe started mourning bin laden.
> 
> 
> 
> btw, it actually started under Clinton's, and I thanked him as well.
Click to expand...

 

Started under Clinton????????????????

How?????????  He was offered OBL three times and REFUSED!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qgKAsfp_lc]YouTube - Clinton Admits He Refused To Take Bin Laden[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe5BFWgGgeY]YouTube - Clinton refused to kill bin Laden[/ame]

The left are now trying to revise (aka LIE THEIR ASSES OFF) history and claime this isn't true.

PROBLEM IS THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO LIVED THEN AND REMEMBER!  And the left can't destroy the record.

The fact is Bill Clinton wouldn't take Bin Laden.  All Clinton did was make a speech declaring war on him.

It was no different than Neville Chamberlain declaring War on Germany (WWII).  History calls it the "phony war" and for a reason.  Chamberlain did next to nothing.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

teapartysamurai said:


> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."
> 
> Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."
> 
> "It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
Click to expand...


Don't you get it.  If you are the liberal media and conservatives are doing it they are crazy, evil, terror breeding, murderes.

If you are the liberal media and a liberal does it then it brings the nation together and is the greatest thing we ever did.

They are so blatant in their partisanship, hell they even admit it unapologetically lately.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans whining that they weren't consulted...the usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote one Republican saying that?
> 
> Until then, you are so full of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to, you asked what possible political fall out there could be.
> 
> There is also another good example....those criticizing Obama for an assassination.
Click to expand...

 
IN OTHER WORDS, the possiblity ONLY EXISTS IN YOUR PARANOID NON-MIND!

Thank you for admitting it.  You get the "completely full of it" award!


----------



## The Rabbi

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.
> 
> NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.
> 
> Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL??????  Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
Click to expand...


Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory.  The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions.  Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
But domestically there is no liability.


----------



## waltky

Osama Bin Laden's Last Words...

*US official: New tape may be last from bin Laden*
_2 May`11  WASHINGTON (AP)  U.S. intelligence officials believe Osama bin Laden made a propaganda recording shortly before his death and expect that tape to surface soon._


> It is unclear whether the tape is audio or video, but a U.S. official says that intelligence indicates it is already working its way through al-Qaida's media pipeline. The official said the timing was coincidental and there is no indication he knew U.S. forces were bearing down on him.
> 
> A new recording from bin Laden would provide a final word from the beyond grave for a terrorist who taunted the U.S. with recorded propaganda for years. It could also provide fodder to those who insist he is still alive.
> 
> Source


----------



## idb

teapartysamurai said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.
> 
> NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite right, Obama potentially risked his presidency and his personal legacy on this one operation.
> He deserves a share of the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He RISKED HIS PRESIDENCY??????????????????
> 
> There are people on the left now saying there is no way Obama can lose in 2012 and you people on the left are claiming he risked his presidency?????????
> 
> Yeah, because those people dancing in Times Square Sunday night were sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry Bin Laden's dead!
> 
> Can you guys get anymore full of it??????
> 
> I bet you can try!
Click to expand...


On the left...is that where I am?

As far as risk is concerned, what, do you imagine, would have happened if it had all turned to custard...if the reported Pakistan military academy down the road had come out firing, if the US blokes had got caught up in a fight with them and Osama's crew?
What if they'd all been killed, or captured, or killed a load of Pakistani soldiers, or civilians...?

The more I think about it, the potential for a cock-up of monumental proportions seems greater.
What sort of a shit-storm do you think would have descended on Obama?


----------



## Old Rocks

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, President Obama, for ridding the world of bin laden.
> 
> Such unhappiness you've caused among the right wing lunatic fringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not gonna thank George Bush as well? This op started under his watch. Even Obama recognizes that fact.
Click to expand...


For your amusement and future reference, here's what Bush has said about bin Laden at various points in time, depending on how he was trying to spin things:

"The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
- G.W. Bush, 9/13/01

"I want justice...There's an old poster out West, as I recall, that said, 'Wanted: Dead or Alive,'"
- G.W. Bush, 9/17/01, UPI

"...Secondly, he is not escaping us. This is a guy, who, three months ago, was in control of a county [sic]. Now he's maybe in control of a cave. He's on the run. Listen, a while ago I said to the American people, our objective is more than bin Laden. But one of the things for certain is we're going to get him running and keep him running, and bring him to justice. And that's what's happening. He's on the run, if he's running at all. So we don't know whether he's in cave with the door shut, or a cave with the door open -- we just don't know...."
- Bush, in remarks in a Press Availablity with the Press Travel Pool, 
The Prairie Chapel Ranch, Crawford TX, 12/28/01, as reported on 
official White House site

"I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
- G.W. Bush, 3/13/02

"I am truly not that concerned about him."
- G.W. Bush, repsonding to a question about bin Laden's whereabouts, 
3/13/02 (The New American, 4/8/02) 

Bush Quotes about Bin Laden - BuzzFlash Reader Commentary


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> Yet another example:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Musharraf: Mission violated sovereignty... seems the WH lied about this as well not that I give a shit as I would be willing to bet Musharraf was paid to allow OBL to live there. Its just funny how the story keeps changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took balls for Obama to take the ultimate responsibility....
Click to expand...

 
Oh bullcrap!  They are just making noises, to keep their own radicals happy.

This OBL killing sent a big message to the terrorist world, "we will find you!"  

You think any real consequences will happen?  

No chance!


----------



## Ravi

The Rabbi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.
> 
> Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL??????  Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory*.  The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions.  Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
Click to expand...

Yep, this is exactly what I was talking about...the rightwinglunatic fringe.

Not surprised to see you championing bin laden.


----------



## teapartysamurai

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported that bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team Six, officially known as Naval Special Warfare Development Group or DevGru.
> 
> Under Bush, JSOC was routinely smeared by the left and placed at the center of many Bush/Cheney conspiracy theories. Specifically, _New Yorker _reporter Seymour Hersh alleged it was Dick Cheney's personal assassination squad:
> 
> _"After 9/11, I haven't written about this yet, but the Central Intelligence Agency was very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state. Without any legal authority for it. They haven't been called on it yet."_
> 
> _Hersh then went on to describe a second area of extra-legal operations: the Joint Special Operations Command. "It is a special wing of our special operations community that is set up independently," he explained. "They do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office. ... Congress has no oversight of it."_
> 
> _"It's an executive assassination ring essentially, and it's been going on and on and on," Hersh stated. "Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving. That's been going on, in the name of all of us."_
> 
> Now that a Democratic President has employed JSOC to take out Osama bin Laden, will the fever swamps of the left continue to assert that it's just a Bush/Cheney plot to run around unjustifiably killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you get it. If you are the liberal media and conservatives are doing it they are crazy, evil, terror breeding, murderes.
> 
> If you are the liberal media and a liberal does it then it brings the nation together and is the greatest thing we ever did.
> 
> They are so blatant in their partisanship, hell they even admit it unapologetically lately.
Click to expand...

 
You KNOW, if this happened under Bush, they would be trying to undermine it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Londoner said:


> If Carter spent 8 years trying to get Bin Laden, but failed .  .  .
> 
> Only to have Reagan bag him. . .
> 
> The Republicans would talk about it every day for the rest of time. . .
> 
> Thank God we didn't elect a Republican in 2008. Bin Laden would still be alive
> YouTube - McCain: RARE FOOTAGE! Bin Laden ? Let's Get A Consensus First, Then Get Him ?? WTF??
> 
> FYI: Today we learned that many top military advisors told Obama to bomb the compound. Obama insisted on the Navy Seals.
> 
> Thank God we finally have a real president


got a link on that?.....i heard that they wanted a team to go in from the onset,bombing was ruled out early ,because they wanted proof....


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> I didn't say that...you did.



yeah, what's a little presidential daily briefing between friends, right?


----------



## The Rabbi

Ravi said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL??????  Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory*.  The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions.  Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, this is exactly what I was talking about...the rightwinglunatic fringe.
> 
> Not surprised to see you championing bin laden.
Click to expand...


I'm not.
Are you saying he did not invade a sovereign country and did not authorize a targeted assasination?


----------



## Old Rocks

The Rabbi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.
> 
> Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL??????  Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory.  The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions.  Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
Click to expand...


LOL  You dumb fucks are just all over yourselves with envy. President Obama got Bin Laden. Bush failed to do so for 7 years. For seven years, the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil walked free and lived a life of luxury, while your boy screwed up in Iraq.


----------



## teapartysamurai

The Rabbi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and not only does he deserve credit, he also took the responsibility for any political fallout by stating it was his decision.
> 
> Now that is presidential, I don't care how much other criticism he gets or deserves for other policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL?????? Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory. The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions. Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
Click to expand...

 
I don't think there is going to be any real fallout.  I think they will sputter and make noise, but what can they do?  

They can't deny we had reason, and they can't deny we had a right.

If Pakistan was harboring OBL (and I think it was pretty damn obvious, they were), it is THEY who should worry about the fallout, since Afghanistan is a war zone for the same reason.


----------



## Intense

brokenarrow said:


> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!



Yes. He is The Commander In Chief.


----------



## Old Rocks

The Rabbi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory*.  The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions.  Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this is exactly what I was talking about...the rightwinglunatic fringe.
> 
> Not surprised to see you championing bin laden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not.
> Are you saying he did not invade a sovereign country and did not authorize a targeted assasination?
Click to expand...


You are God damned right President Obama did exactly that. And had he gotten Bin Laden in the middle of Moscow or Bejing, he would still have done exactly the right thing. Get lost, you sad bitter loser.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Bones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "This whole "USA, USA, USA" flag waving, rah rah bullshit is disgraceful".  This isnt negative?
> 
> What the fuck kind of world do you live in?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> You pull a quote from one of the biggest new idiots on the board, and tie it to all right wingers?
> 
> Get a fuckin' clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the sorriest people to ever exist in human history.  A shill for the government until the bitter end.  I know you like the taste of America's cum as it dribbles down your chin, but this is too much...
Click to expand...


are you the idiot he is talking about?.....just askin....to many posts to look through.....


----------



## teapartysamurai

idb said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite right, Obama potentially risked his presidency and his personal legacy on this one operation.
> He deserves a share of the credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He RISKED HIS PRESIDENCY??????????????????
> 
> There are people on the left now saying there is no way Obama can lose in 2012 and you people on the left are claiming he risked his presidency?????????
> 
> Yeah, because those people dancing in Times Square Sunday night were sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry Bin Laden's dead!
> 
> Can you guys get anymore full of it??????
> 
> I bet you can try!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the left...is that where I am?
> 
> As far as risk is concerned, what, do you imagine, would have happened if it had all turned to custard...if the reported Pakistan military academy down the road had come out firing, if the US blokes had got caught up in a fight with them and Osama's crew?
> What if they'd all been killed, or captured, or killed a load of Pakistani soldiers, or civilians...?
> 
> The more I think about it, the potential for a cock-up of monumental proportions seems greater.
> What sort of a shit-storm do you think would have descended on Obama?
Click to expand...

 
And what if unicorns came out of Obama's butt and shot Bin Laden?????? 

I don't discuss hypotheticals because they aren't grounded in reality?

The Pakistan military academy come out against our best????  

Yeah, and Baghdad Bob told us the US would never set foot in Baghdad.  

They weren't coming out against Navy Seals.  Get real!


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> *
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
Click to expand...


Nope. It was Bush who started this particular hunt. And Obama ended it.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Old Rocks said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, President Obama, for ridding the world of bin laden.
> 
> Such unhappiness you've caused among the right wing lunatic fringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not gonna thank George Bush as well? This op started under his watch. Even Obama recognizes that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For your amusement and future reference, here's what Bush has said about bin Laden at various points in time, depending on how he was trying to spin things:
> 
> "The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
> - G.W. Bush, 9/13/01
> 
> "I want justice...There's an old poster out West, as I recall, that said, 'Wanted: Dead or Alive,'"
> - G.W. Bush, 9/17/01, UPI
> 
> "...Secondly, he is not escaping us. This is a guy, who, three months ago, was in control of a county [sic]. Now he's maybe in control of a cave. He's on the run. Listen, a while ago I said to the American people, our objective is more than bin Laden. But one of the things for certain is we're going to get him running and keep him running, and bring him to justice. And that's what's happening. He's on the run, if he's running at all. So we don't know whether he's in cave with the door shut, or a cave with the door open -- we just don't know...."
> - Bush, in remarks in a Press Availablity with the Press Travel Pool,
> The Prairie Chapel Ranch, Crawford TX, 12/28/01, as reported on
> official White House site
> 
> "I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
> - G.W. Bush, 3/13/02
> 
> "I am truly not that concerned about him."
> - G.W. Bush, repsonding to a question about bin Laden's whereabouts,
> 3/13/02 (The New American, 4/8/02)
> 
> Bush Quotes about Bin Laden - BuzzFlash Reader Commentary
Click to expand...

 
What does that have to do with the fact that it was Bush's policy of waterboarding that got the info to kill him?

Not a lot!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL?????? Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory*. The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions. Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, this is exactly what I was talking about...the rightwinglunatic fringe.
> 
> Not surprised to see you championing bin laden.
Click to expand...

 
One poster on USMB is your evidence?  

Show us a Republican in office.  Nice try!


----------



## idb

teapartysamurai said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He RISKED HIS PRESIDENCY??????????????????
> 
> There are people on the left now saying there is no way Obama can lose in 2012 and you people on the left are claiming he risked his presidency?????????
> 
> Yeah, because those people dancing in Times Square Sunday night were sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry Bin Laden's dead!
> 
> Can you guys get anymore full of it??????
> 
> I bet you can try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left...is that where I am?
> 
> As far as risk is concerned, what, do you imagine, would have happened if it had all turned to custard...if the reported Pakistan military academy down the road had come out firing, if the US blokes had got caught up in a fight with them and Osama's crew?
> What if they'd all been killed, or captured, or killed a load of Pakistani soldiers, or civilians...?
> 
> The more I think about it, the potential for a cock-up of monumental proportions seems greater.
> What sort of a shit-storm do you think would have descended on Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what if unicorns came out of Obama's butt and shot Bin Laden??????
> 
> I don't discuss hypotheticals because they aren't grounded in reality?
> 
> The Pakistan military academy come out against our best????
> 
> Yeah, and Baghdad Bob told us the US would never set foot in Baghdad.
> 
> They weren't coming out against Navy Seals.  Get real!
Click to expand...


Gosh, you've got the use of those smileys sorted...good for you!


----------



## The Rabbi

Old Rocks said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL??????  Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory.  The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions.  Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  You dumb fucks are just all over yourselves with envy. President Obama got Bin Laden. Bush failed to do so for 7 years. For seven years, the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil walked free and lived a life of luxury, while your boy screwed up in Iraq.
Click to expand...


It's hardly ency you puke.  For people who accused Bush of an illegal war for years you are the biggest hypocrites to walk the planet now that "Pres Obama got bin Laden", like he pulled the trigger himself.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Old Rocks said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL?????? Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory. The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions. Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL You dumb fucks are just all over yourselves with envy. President Obama got Bin Laden. Bush failed to do so for 7 years. For seven years, the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil walked free and lived a life of luxury, while your boy screwed up in Iraq.
Click to expand...

 
Old Rocks, I hate to break it to you, but you better read the Op.

A)  It was waterboarding done under Bush that got the intel to find OBL.

B)  The killing was carried about by the the Seal Team that was called "Cheney's Assasionation Ring."

It is YOU dumb you know what's that have egg on your face.  Every thing liberals were against when Bush was president, finally got Bin Laden.

Deal with it.


----------



## teapartysamurai

idb said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the left...is that where I am?
> 
> As far as risk is concerned, what, do you imagine, would have happened if it had all turned to custard...if the reported Pakistan military academy down the road had come out firing, if the US blokes had got caught up in a fight with them and Osama's crew?
> What if they'd all been killed, or captured, or killed a load of Pakistani soldiers, or civilians...?
> 
> The more I think about it, the potential for a cock-up of monumental proportions seems greater.
> What sort of a shit-storm do you think would have descended on Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what if unicorns came out of Obama's butt and shot Bin Laden??????
> 
> I don't discuss hypotheticals because they aren't grounded in reality?
> 
> The Pakistan military academy come out against our best????
> 
> Yeah, and Baghdad Bob told us the US would never set foot in Baghdad.
> 
> They weren't coming out against Navy Seals. Get real!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, you've got the use of those smileys sorted...good for you!
Click to expand...

 
When liberals are losing they whine about the smilies!


----------



## bodecea

bucs90 said:


> Senator Obama voted against, lobbied against, and spoke out against every single thing that led to this victorious moment up until 01-20-2009. He fought every step of the way AGAINST this effort until he was elected, now, he reaps the fruit of the very tree he tried to chop down.



C'mon now...you've moaned and groaned and gnashed your teeth from the moment the word came out that our SEALS got OBL.  You don't think this is a victory....you're hating it.   You're hatin' it bad.  All we have to do is search all your posts since Sunday afternoon to see that.


----------



## idb

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a post in this thread and was told it was an invalid link.
> 
> Obama showed courage, leadership and acted in the best interest of this Country by ordering the Insertion with orders to capture or kill Bin Laden. He acted in the best interest of this Country and it was a Presidential action that deserves credit.
> 
> The military and the CIA deserve credit for finding him
> *
> Bush deserves credit for starting the hunt.*
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. It was Bush who started this particular hunt. And Obama ended it.
Click to expand...

Bi-partisan co-operation in other words.
Doesn't it feel good?


----------



## The Rabbi

teapartysamurai said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory. The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions. Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL You dumb fucks are just all over yourselves with envy. President Obama got Bin Laden. Bush failed to do so for 7 years. For seven years, the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil walked free and lived a life of luxury, while your boy screwed up in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old Rocks, I hate to break it to you, but you better read the Op.
> 
> A)  It was waterboarding done under Bush that got the intel to find OBL.
> 
> B)  The killing was carried about by the the Seal Team that was called "Cheney's Assasionation Ring."
> 
> It is YOU dumb you know what's that have egg on your face.  Every thing liberals were against when Bush was president, finally got Bin Laden.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Obama orders the assassination of one guy and the leftists suddenly sound like Gen'l George S Patton.  If it weren't so pitiful it would be funny.


----------



## idb

teapartysamurai said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what if unicorns came out of Obama's butt and shot Bin Laden??????
> 
> I don't discuss hypotheticals because they aren't grounded in reality?
> 
> The Pakistan military academy come out against our best????
> 
> Yeah, and Baghdad Bob told us the US would never set foot in Baghdad.
> 
> They weren't coming out against Navy Seals. Get real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, you've got the use of those smileys sorted...good for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When liberals are losing they whine about the smilies!
Click to expand...


Haha...look at them go...I bet they make you feel happy.


----------



## yota5

idb said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Bush of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot.
Click to expand...


It appears as though Obama, is voting present again.  Damn he's good at that isn't he?


----------



## brokenarrow

Intense said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. He is The Commander In Chief.
Click to expand...

 
You mean, he's the commander inept!!


----------



## High_Gravity

brokenarrow said:


> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!



Obviously not all the credit but some credit, yes. Obama made a decision to violate Pakistani Sovereignty and stepped on some toes to kill Bin Laden, and was smart not to alert the Pakistanis, Obama could have really fucked this up if he did otherwise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Stephanie said:


> All so true.
> 
> All those so called anti-war protesters during the Bush administation, WHERE ARE THEY NOW?
> 
> all you can do today is sit back and laugh.



The real ones are still out there getting ignored by the corporate media.


----------



## slukasiewski

bucs90 said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a war protest or those Code Pinko freaks in downtown D.C. since Obama took office...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess torture and war are cool now!! Yay!!!
Click to expand...


And the Liberals all of a sudden admire the military!! 
Back during the Bush years - they were spitting on soldiers! 

Flip ......
Flop ......


----------



## Dr.Drock

At heart 95% of democrats and republicans are warmongers, they just want their guy to be the one doing the killing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

That guys a FUCKEN  TOOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravi

The Rabbi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory*.  The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions.  Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this is exactly what I was talking about...the rightwinglunatic fringe.
> 
> Not surprised to see you championing bin laden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not.
> Are you saying he did not invade a sovereign country and did not authorize a targeted assasination?
Click to expand...

That question is a subject for another thread.

The point I'm making is that Obama said this was his decision. In other words, if there is any political fallout or collateral damage, it is his fault. Not Congresses, not the military's, not the Cia's, not the American people's.

He has no political coverage. Bush always did, because Congress voted to let him do as he pleased.

The buck stops with Obama.


----------



## Jack Fate

High_Gravity said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not all the credit but some credit, yes. Obama made a decision to violate Pakistani Sovereignty and stepped on some toes to kill Bin Laden, and was smart not to alert the Pakistanis, Obama could have really fucked this up if he did otherwise.
Click to expand...


Yes, Obama was the decider and I give him credit for giving the go.  BUT, the ones who accomplished the deed are nameless heroes and laid their lives on the line.  BO had better be sure and spread it around to those who deserve it.


----------



## bodecea

brokenarrow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. He is The Commander In Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, he's the commander inept!!
Click to expand...


Sure screwed up that mission on Sunday, didn't he?     At least some people here are VERY unhappy about its conclusion, that's for sure.


----------



## bodecea

slukasiewski said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a war protest or those Code Pinko freaks in downtown D.C. since Obama took office...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess torture and war are cool now!! Yay!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Liberals all of a sudden admire the military!!
> Back during the Bush years - they were spitting on soldiers!
> 
> Flip ......
> Flop ......
Click to expand...


Hard to believe that when many of us here were IN the military back then....well, ok...I retired in '99.


----------



## Sheldon

Jack Fate said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not all the credit but some credit, yes. Obama made a decision to violate Pakistani Sovereignty and stepped on some toes to kill Bin Laden, and was smart not to alert the Pakistanis, Obama could have really fucked this up if he did otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama was the decider and I give him credit for giving the go.  BUT, the ones who accomplished the deed are nameless heroes and laid their lives on the line.  BO had better be sure and spread it around to those who deserve it.
Click to expand...


@ 7:20

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNYmK19-d0U]YouTube - President Obama on Death of Osama bin Laden[/ame]


----------



## bodecea

HereWeGoAgain said:


> That guys a FUCKEN  TOOL!!!!!!!!!!



You sound upset.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jack Fate said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he put on a uniform and get his hands dirty?
> 
> Did *OBAMA* pull the trigger that killed *OSAMA*?
> 
> He was bound to get caught someday. An angry wife could have put a pellet in his mellon.
> 
> However, if boring speeches could kill an enemy, Obama would be the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not all the credit but some credit, yes. Obama made a decision to violate Pakistani Sovereignty and stepped on some toes to kill Bin Laden, and was smart not to alert the Pakistanis, Obama could have really fucked this up if he did otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama was the decider and I give him credit for giving the go.  BUT, the ones who accomplished the deed are nameless heroes and laid their lives on the line.  BO had better be sure and spread it around to those who deserve it.
Click to expand...


You are 100% correct, the men that went into the compound and wasted Bin Laden are the real heros.


----------



## bodecea

teapartysamurai said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit it. Obama ORDERED it. He ordered our troops to enter a Country that basically forbad US military activity. he ordered them in and ordered them to capture or kill Bin Laden.
> 
> NOTHING would have happened if Obama had not had the courage to make that Presidential decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite right, Obama potentially risked his presidency and his personal legacy on this one operation.
> He deserves a share of the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He RISKED HIS PRESIDENCY??????????????????
> 
> There are people on the left now saying there is no way Obama can lose in 2012 and you people on the left are claiming he risked his presidency?????????
> 
> Yeah, because those people dancing in Times Square Sunday night were sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry Bin Laden's dead!
> 
> Can you guys get anymore full of it??????
> 
> I bet you can try!
Click to expand...


Pssst.   Desert One.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess torture and war are cool now!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberals all of a sudden admire the military!!
> Back during the Bush years - they were spitting on soldiers!
> 
> Flip ......
> Flop ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that when many of us here were IN the military back then....well, ok...I retired in '99.
Click to expand...


Newby. 

(Just kidding)


----------



## Bill Angel

teapartysamurai said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> POLITICAL FALLOUT?????????????
> 
> What political fallout could there be from killing OBL?????? Like anyone is going to miss him?
> 
> That's like saying Truman would have taken political fallout for killing Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Give us all a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama invaded a sovereign country and committed an assassination on foreign territory. The international community, esp the Muslim world, will make repercussions. Let's see how well he sticks to his statement of responsibility or whether he shifts to "this was Pres Bush's policy".
> But domestically there is no liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think there is going to be any real fallout.  I think they will sputter and make noise, but what can they do?
> 
> They can't deny we had reason, and they can't deny we had a right.
> 
> If Pakistan was harboring OBL (and I think it was pretty damn obvious, they were), it is THEY who should worry about the fallout, since Afghanistan is a war zone for the same reason.
Click to expand...


 My understanding is that  Osama bin Laden ended up diplomatically as a "stateless" person with no important allies. Saudi Arabia had revoked his citizenship. So there was no country that was going to file a diplomatic protest either for killing him or for dumping his body in the ocean.


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least President Obama kept his eye on the true target.
> 
> THANK YOU, PRESIDENT OBAMA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Marxist Obama, the Community organizer, i.e.,  the Monumental  Fraud who rose thru the ranks of the notorious Chicago Political machine laden with Commies and Mafiosos where even a dog catcher can't get elected without the OK of the Top Crooks in that Political Machine.
Click to expand...


Sunday's action really upset you, didn't it?


----------



## bodecea

Antiderivative said:


> blah, blah, I got negged for defending American Freedoms.
> 
> However, this is what rw kooks do.



Well,  they have to strike back over their unhappiness over Sunday's event somehow.  If it makes them feel a little less helpless in mommy's basement, whatever.


----------



## mudwhistle

Harry Dresden said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so?....he could have been like Clinton and said no....i changed my mind....and thats all im saying......*he has to give the final ok*......and thats coming from 3 Generals...the smoking Spock said he doesnt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't what?
> 
> I thought I said that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what i got out of it you said you almost choked on your Dr.Pepper for the lie i posted.....which was me saying he has to give the final ok....a few posts back.....post 1669
Click to expand...


The lie was that Bush wouldn't have given the order.


----------



## Spoonman

Time to face facts folks.

It was Bush era intel the ultimately led to locating Bin Laden and the information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture.   Everything Bush was vilified for in his policies has led to his vindication.  Anyone celebrating Obama as a hero right now is also celebrating George W Bush. Because with out his efforts osama would still be walking

Shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, detainees in the CIA's secret prison network told interrogators about an important courier with the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti who was close to bin Laden. After the CIA captured al-Qaida's No. 3 leader, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, he confirmed knowing al-Kuwaiti but denied he had anything to do with al-Qaida.

Then in 2004, top al-Qaida operative Hassan Ghul was captured in Iraq. Ghul told the CIA that al-Kuwaiti was a courier, someone crucial to the terrorist organization. In particular, Ghul said, the courier was close to Faraj al-Libi, who replaced Mohammed as al-Qaida's operational commander. It was a key break in the hunt for in bin Laden's personal courier.

"Hassan Ghul was the linchpin," a U.S. official said.

Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dr.Drock

Spoonman said:


> Time to face facts folks.
> 
> It was Bush era intel the ultimately led to locating Bin Laden and the information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture.   Everything Bush was vilified for in his policies has led to his vindication.  Anyone celebrating Obama as a hero right now is also celebrating George W Bush. Because with out his efforts osama would still be walking
> 
> Shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, detainees in the CIA's secret prison network told interrogators about an important courier with the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti who was close to bin Laden. After the CIA captured al-Qaida's No. 3 leader, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, he confirmed knowing al-Kuwaiti but denied he had anything to do with al-Qaida.
> 
> Then in 2004, top al-Qaida operative Hassan Ghul was captured in Iraq. Ghul told the CIA that al-Kuwaiti was a courier, someone crucial to the terrorist organization. In particular, Ghul said, the courier was close to Faraj al-Libi, who replaced Mohammed as al-Qaida's operational commander. It was a key break in the hunt for in bin Laden's personal courier.
> 
> "Hassan Ghul was the linchpin," a U.S. official said.
> 
> Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden - Yahoo! News



Why do people post links that they obviously haven't read?

"*Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said*. He acknowledged knowing him many months later under standard interrogation, they said, leaving it once again up for debate as to whether the harsh technique was a valuable tool or an unnecessarily violent tactic"


----------



## Spoonman

Dr.Drock said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to face facts folks.
> 
> It was Bush era intel the ultimately led to locating Bin Laden and the information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture.   Everything Bush was vilified for in his policies has led to his vindication.  Anyone celebrating Obama as a hero right now is also celebrating George W Bush. Because with out his efforts osama would still be walking
> 
> Shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, detainees in the CIA's secret prison network told interrogators about an important courier with the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti who was close to bin Laden. After the CIA captured al-Qaida's No. 3 leader, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, he confirmed knowing al-Kuwaiti but denied he had anything to do with al-Qaida.
> 
> Then in 2004, top al-Qaida operative Hassan Ghul was captured in Iraq. Ghul told the CIA that al-Kuwaiti was a courier, someone crucial to the terrorist organization. In particular, Ghul said, the courier was close to Faraj al-Libi, who replaced Mohammed as al-Qaida's operational commander. It was a key break in the hunt for in bin Laden's personal courier.
> 
> "Hassan Ghul was the linchpin," a U.S. official said.
> 
> Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people post links that they obviously haven't read?
> 
> "*Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said*. He acknowledged knowing him many months later under standard interrogation, they said, leaving it once again up for debate as to whether the harsh technique was a valuable tool or an unnecessarily violent tactic"
Click to expand...


sorry to rain on your liberal parade


----------



## Dr.Drock

Spoonman said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to face facts folks.
> 
> It was Bush era intel the ultimately led to locating Bin Laden and the information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture.   Everything Bush was vilified for in his policies has led to his vindication.  Anyone celebrating Obama as a hero right now is also celebrating George W Bush. Because with out his efforts osama would still be walking
> 
> Shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, detainees in the CIA's secret prison network told interrogators about an important courier with the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti who was close to bin Laden. After the CIA captured al-Qaida's No. 3 leader, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, he confirmed knowing al-Kuwaiti but denied he had anything to do with al-Qaida.
> 
> Then in 2004, top al-Qaida operative Hassan Ghul was captured in Iraq. Ghul told the CIA that al-Kuwaiti was a courier, someone crucial to the terrorist organization. In particular, Ghul said, the courier was close to Faraj al-Libi, who replaced Mohammed as al-Qaida's operational commander. It was a key break in the hunt for in bin Laden's personal courier.
> 
> "Hassan Ghul was the linchpin," a U.S. official said.
> 
> Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people post links that they obviously haven't read?
> 
> "*Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said*. He acknowledged knowing him many months later under standard interrogation, they said, leaving it once again up for debate as to whether the harsh technique was a valuable tool or an unnecessarily violent tactic"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry to rain on your liberal parade
Click to expand...


If you're pro-Bush I can assure you that you're 17651769 times more liberal than I am.

Don't be angry that I proved every word of your post wrong, using your very own link.

Just man up, say "I was wrong" and I'll give you a positive rep.  We all make mistakes.


----------



## del

teapartysamurai said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the left should really learn to shut up during Republican admins, because sooner or later, their smears are going to come back and bite them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you get it. If you are the liberal media and conservatives are doing it they are crazy, evil, terror breeding, murderes.
> 
> If you are the liberal media and a liberal does it then it brings the nation together and is the greatest thing we ever did.
> 
> They are so blatant in their partisanship, hell they even admit it unapologetically lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You KNOW, if this happened under Bush, they would be trying to undermine it.
Click to expand...


and that would make you different from them how?

what are you all doing here other than whining and complaining?


----------



## Spoonman

Dr.Drock said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people post links that they obviously haven't read?
> 
> "*Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said*. He acknowledged knowing him many months later under standard interrogation, they said, leaving it once again up for debate as to whether the harsh technique was a valuable tool or an unnecessarily violent tactic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to rain on your liberal parade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're pro-Bush I can assure you that you're 17651769 times more liberal than I am.
> 
> Don't be angry that I proved every word of your post wrong, using your very own link.
> 
> Just man up, say "I was wrong" and I'll give you a positive rep.  We all make mistakes.
Click to expand...


mmmm yea right.  Nin laden would still be walking if it wasn't for Bush era intel.  face facts and maybe i'll rep you


----------



## xsited1

More pictures at the Onion:

Osama Bin Laden: Death Of A Mother Fucker | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## del

slukasiewski said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a war protest or those Code Pinko freaks in downtown D.C. since Obama took office...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess torture and war are cool now!! Yay!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Liberals all of a sudden admire the military!!
> Back during the Bush years - *they were spitting on soldiers!*
> 
> Flip ......
> Flop ......
Click to expand...


bullshit

get back in the laundry and work on the skipper's skidmarks


----------



## Dr.Drock

Spoonman said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to rain on your liberal parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're pro-Bush I can assure you that you're 17651769 times more liberal than I am.
> 
> Don't be angry that I proved every word of your post wrong, using your very own link.
> 
> Just man up, say "I was wrong" and I'll give you a positive rep.  We all make mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmmm yea right.  Nin laden would still be walking if it wasn't for Bush era intel.  face facts and maybe i'll rep you
Click to expand...


"information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture"

"Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said"



What else do you need to see?  There's your quote, there's a quote from the article, obviously 2 opposite things.


----------



## Spoonman

Dr.Drock said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're pro-Bush I can assure you that you're 17651769 times more liberal than I am.
> 
> Don't be angry that I proved every word of your post wrong, using your very own link.
> 
> Just man up, say "I was wrong" and I'll give you a positive rep.  We all make mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm yea right.  Nin laden would still be walking if it wasn't for Bush era intel.  face facts and maybe i'll rep you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture"
> 
> "Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said"
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you need to see?  There's your quote, there's a quote from the article, obviously 2 opposite things.
Click to expand...


i guess it softened him up a bit.  of course it worked right away on the other guy.


----------



## tigerbob

Dr.Drock said:


> At heart 95% of democrats and republicans are warmongers, they just want their guy to be the one doing the killing.



Can we get your definition of a warmonger?


----------



## Dr.Drock

Spoonman said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm yea right.  Nin laden would still be walking if it wasn't for Bush era intel.  face facts and maybe i'll rep you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture"
> 
> "Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said"
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you need to see?  There's your quote, there's a quote from the article, obviously 2 opposite things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess it softened him up a bit.  of course it worked right away on the other guy.
Click to expand...


I see, here's how it went in your mind;

1.) He was waterboarded, didn't give up the information.
2.) Months later he gave up the information, under standard interrogation.
3.) Credit goes to when he was waterboarded.


I've never understood why people in society view it as a negative to admit when they're wrong.  Just say it, it's a GOOD thing to do, I'm not going to say "haha I showed you, I win!"


----------



## Spoonman

tigerbob said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> At heart 95% of democrats and republicans are warmongers, they just want their guy to be the one doing the killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get your definition of a warmonger?
Click to expand...

They watched saving private ryan more than twice


----------



## Dr.Drock

tigerbob said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> At heart 95% of democrats and republicans are warmongers, they just want their guy to be the one doing the killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get your definition of a warmonger?
Click to expand...


People who either favor or continue to vote for politicians who will attack countries for a reason other than defense.


----------



## Spoonman

Dr.Drock said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> "information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture"
> 
> "Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said"
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you need to see?  There's your quote, there's a quote from the article, obviously 2 opposite things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess it softened him up a bit.  of course it worked right away on the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, here's how it went in your mind;
> 
> 1.) He was waterboarded, didn't give up the information.
> 2.) Months later he gave up the information, under standard interrogation.
> 3.) Credit goes to when he was waterboarded.
> 
> 
> I've never understood why people in society view it as a negative to admit when they're wrong.  Just say it, it's a GOOD thing to do, I'm not going to say "haha I showed you, I win!"
Click to expand...


Mr King, the Chairman of the Committee on Homeland Security, told host Bill O'Reilly "we obtained that information [about the courier] through waterboarding".

"So for those who say that waterboarding doesn't work ... we got vital information which directly led us to bin Laden," he said.

"It came from an overseas prison where Khalid Sheikh Mohammed was interrogated and waterboarding was used. KSM gave us the first lead."

Thank god for bush era intelligence and techniques. 

Peter King claims key bin Laden information came through waterboarding | Courier Mail


----------



## Spoonman

Dr.Drock said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> At heart 95% of democrats and republicans are warmongers, they just want their guy to be the one doing the killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get your definition of a warmonger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who either favor or continue to vote for politicians who will attack countries for a reason other than defense.
Click to expand...


like obama attacked libya?


----------



## Dr.Drock

Spoonman said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get your definition of a warmonger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who either favor or continue to vote for politicians who will attack countries for a reason other than defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like obama attacked libya?
Click to expand...


Yes exactly like that.

For some reason you assumed I'm a democrat, I've never voted for a single democrat in my entire life.


----------



## Spoonman

Dr.Drock said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who either favor or continue to vote for politicians who will attack countries for a reason other than defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like obama attacked libya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes exactly like that.
> 
> For some reason you assumed I'm a democrat, I've never voted for a single democrat in my entire life.
Click to expand...


did you ever vote?


----------



## Dr.Drock

Spoonman said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess it softened him up a bit.  of course it worked right away on the other guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, here's how it went in your mind;
> 
> 1.) He was waterboarded, didn't give up the information.
> 2.) Months later he gave up the information, under standard interrogation.
> 3.) Credit goes to when he was waterboarded.
> 
> 
> I've never understood why people in society view it as a negative to admit when they're wrong.  Just say it, it's a GOOD thing to do, I'm not going to say "haha I showed you, I win!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr King, the Chairman of the Committee on Homeland Security, told host Bill O'Reilly "we obtained that information [about the courier] through waterboarding".
> 
> "So for those who say that waterboarding doesn't work ... we got vital information which directly led us to bin Laden," he said.
> 
> "It came from an overseas prison where Khalid Sheikh Mohammed was interrogated and waterboarding was used. KSM gave us the first lead."
> 
> Thank god for bush era intelligence and techniques.
> 
> Peter King claims key bin Laden information came through waterboarding | Courier Mail
Click to expand...


See there you go, you at least read your link this time. Of course Bill O'Reilly is going to put someone on who says it directly led to the information they received, despite MONTHS and MONTHS passing before he gave up the information post-waterboarding.

By the way, I'm going to eat a ham sandwich for lunch today because I didn't eat one christmas morning.


----------



## tigerbob

Dr.Drock said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> At heart 95% of democrats and republicans are warmongers, they just want their guy to be the one doing the killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get your definition of a warmonger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who either favor or continue to vote for politicians who will attack countries for a reason other than defense.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.  Well, I'd never considered myself as a warmonger but, by that narrow distinction, I probably am and your 95% figure sounds about right.


----------



## Dr.Drock

Spoonman said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> like obama attacked libya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes exactly like that.
> 
> For some reason you assumed I'm a democrat, I've never voted for a single democrat in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you ever vote?
Click to expand...


Your posts are a lot better when you resist the urge to post a childish insult.

Yes, your assumption was wrong, hence you were wrong again within a handful of posts.

I'm anti-war, so I don't vote for politicians who are pro-war, I stick to my principles.


----------



## Dr.Drock

tigerbob said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get your definition of a warmonger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who either favor or continue to vote for politicians who will attack countries for a reason other than defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Well, I'd never considered myself as a warmonger but, by that narrow distinction, I probably am and your 95% figure sounds about right.
Click to expand...


How is that narrow?  A politician warmongers and you respond by voting for him.


Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## Spoonman

Dr.Drock said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes exactly like that.
> 
> For some reason you assumed I'm a democrat, I've never voted for a single democrat in my entire life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you ever vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts are a lot better when you resist the urge to post a childish insult.
> 
> Yes, your assumption was wrong, hence you were wrong again within a handful of posts.
> 
> I'm anti-war, so I don't vote for politicians who are pro-war, I stick to my principles.
Click to expand...


no no, I mean did you ever vote for a president. I'm not talking about your favorite American Idol contestant or something


----------



## Dr.Drock

Spoonman said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you ever vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are a lot better when you resist the urge to post a childish insult.
> 
> Yes, your assumption was wrong, hence you were wrong again within a handful of posts.
> 
> I'm anti-war, so I don't vote for politicians who are pro-war, I stick to my principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no no, I mean did you ever vote for a president. I'm not talking about your favorite American Idol contestant or something
Click to expand...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## tigerbob

Dr.Drock said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who either favor or continue to vote for politicians who will attack countries for a reason other than defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Well, I'd never considered myself as a warmonger but, by that narrow distinction, I probably am and your 95% figure sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that narrow?  A politician warmongers and you respond by voting for him.
> 
> 
> Seems pretty simple to me.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm glad it seems simple to you but I don't see anything simple in turning your back on people in other countries who are crying out for help, using a "Tough shit pal, it's not us being attacked" rationale.

Being prepared to come to the defense of the defenseless is not, IMO warmongering.

Not so simple in my view, which is why I consider your definition to be narrow.


----------



## tigerbob

Dr.Drock said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who either favor or continue to vote for politicians who will attack countries for a reason other than defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Well, I'd never considered myself as a warmonger but, by that narrow distinction, I probably am and your 95% figure sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that narrow?  A politician warmongers and you respond by voting for him.
> 
> 
> Seems pretty simple to me.
Click to expand...


And, BTW, I don't vote for someone based solely on his or her position with regard to foreign policy.  Your "simple" is my "simplistic".


----------



## slukasiewski

And thank God for good old American torture !!   

Shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, detainees in the CIA's secret prison network told interrogators about an important courier with the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti who was close to bin Laden. After the CIA captured al-Qaida's No. 3 leader, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, he confirmed knowing al-Kuwaiti but denied he had anything to do with al-Qaida.

Then in 2004, top al-Qaida operative Hassan Ghul was captured in Iraq. Ghul told the CIA that al-Kuwaiti was a courier, someone crucial to the terrorist organization. In particular, Ghul said, the courier was close to Faraj al-Libi, who replaced Mohammed as al-Qaida's operational commander. It was a key break in the hunt for in bin Laden's personal courier.

"Hassan Ghul was the linchpin," a U.S. official said.

Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden - Yahoo! News


----------



## Spoonman

tigerbob said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Well, I'd never considered myself as a warmonger but, by that narrow distinction, I probably am and your 95% figure sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that narrow?  A politician warmongers and you respond by voting for him.
> 
> 
> Seems pretty simple to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, BTW, I don't vote for someone based solely on his or her position with regard to foreign policy.  Your "simple" is my "simplistic".
Click to expand...


if you admit you're wrong he might rep you


----------



## George Costanza

I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . . 

I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.

When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.

So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.

I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.

OK - let the flaming begin . . . .


----------



## tigerbob

George Costanza said:


> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .



Quite reasonable observations.  I was under the impression that a "dead or alive" position had been in place for some years, but I may be wrong.  Either way, if there was any threat to the safety of the SEAL team members I have no problem with a shoot to kill policy.


----------



## Spoonman

George Costanza said:


> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .



i wish i had a rep, but i'll remember this post later


----------



## gautama

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least President Obama kept his eye on the true target.
> 
> THANK YOU, PRESIDENT OBAMA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Marxist Obama, the Community organizer, i.e.,  the Monumental  Fraud who rose thru the ranks of the notorious Chicago Political machine laden with Commies and Mafiosos where even a dog catcher can't get elected without the OK of the Top Crooks in that Political Machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sunday's action really upset you, didn't it?
Click to expand...


If you can misread my contempt for Obami Salaami for the fact that he is a Monumental Fraud, and an immense danger to America than any other President past or probably future as some sort of an idiotic conclusion that I am not rejoicing re the death of that Terrorist whackjob Bin laden you are more of a whcked-out lesbian Freako than I thought you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Vast LWC said:


> It is.
> 
> It's moving slowly, but has been on a steady rise for some time now.



The economy is in decline. The anemic recovery has stagnated and out of control fuel costs will plunge the US back into recession. In fact, we are already in recession - the numbers are lagging but we are in a recession.


----------



## NYcarbineer

George Costanza said:


> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .



Bin Laden can be considered to have been a high ranking officer in a military or para-military organization at war with the United States, or, he can be considered a common criminal who committed crimes against the US and our people.  Or some of both.

So we get to either apprehend him as criminal suspect or shoot him as an enemy combatant.


----------



## Sheldon

George Costanza said:


> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .



That post is worth its own thread.

But I'm not really buying it. 

If Hitler was blasting his Luger at the Rooski soldiers, I'm sure they'd shoot back. If Saddam crawled out of that hole spraying an AK-47 at our troops, I'm sure they'd shoot back.

As far as the killing of ObL my speculation, and that's all it is, is that the preference would be to capture him alive in order to try and get whatever intel you could from him. The guy would know a lot, maybe some stuff that wasn't on the captured hard-drives, so you could at least try. Shooting him on site instead of apprehending him tells me he was putting the SEALS in danger. I just have a hard time seeing a religious fanatic like him surrendering to The Great Satan; in his eyes it probably would have been a slap in the face to Allah for him to give up without a fight against American troops.

But there's gray area and I think only a handful of people on this planet will every truly know and understand what exactly went down in those moments.

One things for sure. I wish I was in that room watching the live feed!


----------



## Robert

George Costanza said:


> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .



The same question has been asked about Gaddafi and the policy of assassination which has been all but ignored with a few notable neg reps from blurry eyed liberals.


----------



## xsited1

Saw this twitter feed:



> They buried Osama out to sea right after Japan released radioactive water into the ocean. This has the makings of an awesome monster movie.


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Marxist Obama, the Community organizer, i.e.,  the Monumental  Fraud who rose thru the ranks of the notorious Chicago Political machine laden with Commies and Mafiosos where even a dog catcher can't get elected without the OK of the Top Crooks in that Political Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday's action really upset you, didn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can misread my contempt for Obami Salaami for the fact that he is a Monumental Fraud, and an immense danger to America than any other President past or probably future as some sort of an idiotic conclusion that I am not rejoicing re the death of that Terrorist whackjob Bin laden you are more of a whcked-out lesbian Freako than I thought you are.
Click to expand...



Yeah...  You are fit to be tied.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr.Drock said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to face facts folks.
> 
> It was Bush era intel the ultimately led to locating Bin Laden and the information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture.   Everything Bush was vilified for in his policies has led to his vindication.  Anyone celebrating Obama as a hero right now is also celebrating George W Bush. Because with out his efforts osama would still be walking
> 
> Shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, detainees in the CIA's secret prison network told interrogators about an important courier with the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti who was close to bin Laden. After the CIA captured al-Qaida's No. 3 leader, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, he confirmed knowing al-Kuwaiti but denied he had anything to do with al-Qaida.
> 
> Then in 2004, top al-Qaida operative Hassan Ghul was captured in Iraq. Ghul told the CIA that al-Kuwaiti was a courier, someone crucial to the terrorist organization. In particular, Ghul said, the courier was close to Faraj al-Libi, who replaced Mohammed as al-Qaida's operational commander. It was a key break in the hunt for in bin Laden's personal courier.
> 
> "Hassan Ghul was the linchpin," a U.S. official said.
> 
> Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people post links that they obviously haven't read?
> 
> "*Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said*. He acknowledged knowing him many months later under standard interrogation, they said, leaving it once again up for debate as to whether the harsh technique was a valuable tool or an unnecessarily violent tactic"
Click to expand...


Uh, I'm gonna use small words so you can understand. 

Waterboarding someone once is often enough of an incentive to get them to spill their guts later during standard questioning.


----------



## Ernie S.

freedombecki said:


> I wonder what Osama is telling St. Peter right now about why he was so mean to Americans in New York City who never harmed him in any way ...



He ain't talking to St Peter, that's for sure.


----------



## High_Gravity

George Costanza said:


> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .



Osama Bin Laden was not the President of any country, he was not a head of state like Saddam or Hitler, If Saddam opened fire on our troops he would have been killed also.


----------



## Dr.Drock

mudwhistle said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to face facts folks.
> 
> It was Bush era intel the ultimately led to locating Bin Laden and the information was obtained through the use of techniques labeled as torture.   Everything Bush was vilified for in his policies has led to his vindication.  Anyone celebrating Obama as a hero right now is also celebrating George W Bush. Because with out his efforts osama would still be walking
> 
> Shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, detainees in the CIA's secret prison network told interrogators about an important courier with the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti who was close to bin Laden. After the CIA captured al-Qaida's No. 3 leader, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, he confirmed knowing al-Kuwaiti but denied he had anything to do with al-Qaida.
> 
> Then in 2004, top al-Qaida operative Hassan Ghul was captured in Iraq. Ghul told the CIA that al-Kuwaiti was a courier, someone crucial to the terrorist organization. In particular, Ghul said, the courier was close to Faraj al-Libi, who replaced Mohammed as al-Qaida's operational commander. It was a key break in the hunt for in bin Laden's personal courier.
> 
> "Hassan Ghul was the linchpin," a U.S. official said.
> 
> Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people post links that they obviously haven't read?
> 
> "*Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said*. He acknowledged knowing him many months later under standard interrogation, they said, leaving it once again up for debate as to whether the harsh technique was a valuable tool or an unnecessarily violent tactic"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, I'm gonna use small words so you can understand.
> 
> Waterboarding someone once is often enough of an incentive to get them to spill their guts later during standard questioning.
Click to expand...


Thanks for helping, now I know if you torture someone they're more scared months and months and months later than right after being tortured.

Great point, I've seen the light.


----------



## ROBESPIERRE

*So it looks like the week that started with a phoney birth cirtificate, ended with a phoney death cirtificate.*

*If the CIA had had a icecube's chance in Hell of capturing Bin Laden ALIVE, they would have done it. A Bin Laden ALIVE would have been of far greater value to the USA: A Bin Laden alive could have been paraded in front of thousands of cameras. The trial of live Bin Laden would have been, not only a huge media blitz, but a huge political and moral victory for the USA!

So WHY did this not happen ? ? ?

Because Bin Laden has been dead at least 6 years!  He had been ill for some time. The last word heard from him was 8 years ago.*

_Is it is not mighty funny that:

(1) He was "captured" and immediately shot in the face.

(2) He was swiftly "buried at sea", so the body could never later be tested.

(3) When questions were asked about his true identity, his capturers immediately claimed they had already done genetic testing!_

(4) *And the info leading to the capture was the direct result of statements made under torture; a great victory and vindication for both Abu Grabe & Guantanimo  . . . . .A propoganda GRAND SLAM !  . . . . mighty funny . . . . . mighty funny . . . . . mighty funny . . . keep on believing.*


*THIS  POSTER WILL MAKE YOU BELIEVE: 

THIS IS PROOF THAT OSAMA BIN LADEN IS FINALLY DEAD AND THE CIA BRAVELY DID IT:

KEEP ON BELIEVING. . . . .   THIS POSTER PROVES IT. . . . . .  LOOK: READ FOR YOURSELF:*






(I just hope, for OBAMAs sake, that this does not prove to be a giant hoax and a very dirty trick).


----------



## Ernie S.

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is UNTRUE. Clinton was obsessed with getting OBL.  they missed their opportunity b/c they didn't want heavy collateral damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One Country offered to surrender him to us and Clinton refused. Another time it would have been a single car with a couple people in it, Ya serious collateral damage there indeed. Got any more lies?
Click to expand...


It was a Prius. Libs can't take the chance the temp will rise 1/1,000,000,000 degree


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Laden can be considered to have been a high ranking officer in a military or para-military organization at war with the United States, or, he can be considered a common criminal who committed crimes against the US and our people.  Or some of both.
> 
> So we get to either apprehend him as criminal suspect or shoot him as an enemy combatant.
Click to expand...


I am not an attorney...

But as for my take...I agree with NYCarbineer


----------



## Ernie S.

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
Click to expand...


obama would have shifted blame to the guy to his left with the star on his shoulder.


----------



## Ernie S.

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking reality here now, not the public backlash that may result.
> 
> The reality is Obama gave the go ahead and to his credit, he let the guys with experience take over. He sat back and watched it happen.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong.
Click to expand...


More likely is that obama was told of credible intel on Osama's location and decided that if he didn't act on it, it would further harm his re-election hopes.


----------



## bodecea

Ernie S. said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the responsibility in the picture?
> If it had turned to shit, who would have taken the blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama would have shifted blame to the guy to his left with the star on his shoulder.
Click to expand...


Nope, no one would have bought that....Obama is the CinC....the Buck stops there.


----------



## CountofTuscany

So Osama is gone. Now let's get back to reality.  Jobs, the economy and things that are really on peoples minds. Bin Laden did not cause the economy to colapse and his death won't bring it back.  Great intel CIA and great execution US Navy.  Now back to the business at hand.

In an era when global markets process failure, success, and shocking events with ever-increasing speed, it's not surprising that the death of Osama bin Laden barely registered. Oil fell by almost $2 per barrel this morning, after the news broke, to about $112, and then quickly bounced back to $114. The dollar weakened a bit, and the stock market rose a little. As pundits chewed over the geopolitical meaning of the strike, investors turned their attention back to the large factors that are impacting asset prices. After all, the timely demise of an old thug holed up in Pakistan can't do much to impact the earnings of U.S. industrial companies, the thirst of China's economy for petroleum, or the earnings potential of Facebook.

How Bin Laden Failed to Wreck the U.S. Economy - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Osama Bin Laden was not the President of any country, he was not a head of state like Saddam or Hitler, If Saddam opened fire on our troops he would have been killed also.



Osama bin Laden was head of the political group "Al Qaeda." He was a major political figure in the Muslim world. Barack Obama gave orders to assassinate OBL in direct violation of the Geneva convention, Executive Order 11905, United States criminal code Section 2-305 and Executive Order 12333.

Fact is, Barack Obama is a war criminal.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr.Drock said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people post links that they obviously haven't read?
> 
> "*Mohammed did not discuss al-Kuwaiti while being subjected to the simulated drowning technique known as waterboarding, former officials said*. He acknowledged knowing him many months later under standard interrogation, they said, leaving it once again up for debate as to whether the harsh technique was a valuable tool or an unnecessarily violent tactic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, I'm gonna use small words so you can understand.
> 
> Waterboarding someone once is often enough of an incentive to get them to spill their guts later during standard questioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping, now I know if you torture someone they're more scared months and months and months later than right after being tortured.
> 
> Great point, I've seen the light.
Click to expand...


Actually you put words in my mouth. 

Waterboarding could in some cases be effective at getting a prisoner to be more cooperative. 

The incentive is avoiding a repeat of the negative reinforcement it presents. In other words, it tames them. Makes them less likely to lie out of fear of another dunking. Keeping prisoners seperated helps this as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jarhead said:


> I am not an attorney...
> 
> But as for my take...I agree with NYCarbineer



You do realize that ordering law enforcement to kill a suspect is a no-no, especially when they are sent to a foreign land to do the killing, right?


----------



## Dr.Drock

mudwhistle said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, I'm gonna use small words so you can understand.
> 
> Waterboarding someone once is often enough of an incentive to get them to spill their guts later during standard questioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping, now I know if you torture someone they're more scared months and months and months later than right after being tortured.
> 
> Great point, I've seen the light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you put words in my mouth.
> 
> Waterboarding could in some cases be effective at getting a prisoner to be more cooperative.
> 
> The incentive is avoiding a repeat of the negative reinforcement it presents. In other words, it tames them. Makes them less likely to lie out of fear of another dunking. Keeping prisoners seperated helps this as well.
Click to expand...


So in some cases it gets them to be more cooperative months and months and months later, but not right after?  He was just waterboarded, it had not affect on him telling the truth, but eons later he will.

That's your defense to keep torture going?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Nope, no one would have bought that....Obama is the CinC....the Buck stops there.




ROFLMAO

You're a fucking retard bod, seriously - but you make us laugh! (At you!)


----------



## CountofTuscany

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no one would have bought that....Obama is the CinC....the Buck stops there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> You're a fucking retard bod, seriously - but you make us laugh! (At you!)
Click to expand...


Some how Bush would have gotten the blame


----------



## Avatar4321

Ravi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton tried to get bin laden, and failed. His administration warned Bush about bin laden. Bush ignored the warnings, to our peril. Bush then tried to get bin laden, and failed.
> 
> You can pretend otherwise all you want, but anyone with a bit of intellectual honesty knows differently.
Click to expand...


Wow... Talk about revisionist history


----------



## Uncensored2008

Avatar4321 said:


> Wow... Talk about revisionist history



To someone like Ravi, "truth" is defined as "that which serves the party." Facts and history are irrelevant, she serves her party and posts that which promotes it. Sure, most of what she posts are complete fabrications, but that isn't the point: serving the party is all that matters.


----------



## elvis

Uncensored2008 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Talk about revisionist history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To someone like Ravi, "truth" is defined as "that which serves the party." Facts and history are irrelevant, she serves her party and posts that which promotes it. Sure, most of what she posts are complete fabrications, but that isn't the point: serving the party is all that matters.
Click to expand...


She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.


----------



## Jarhead

Dr.Drock said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping, now I know if you torture someone they're more scared months and months and months later than right after being tortured.
> 
> Great point, I've seen the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you put words in my mouth.
> 
> Waterboarding could in some cases be effective at getting a prisoner to be more cooperative.
> 
> The incentive is avoiding a repeat of the negative reinforcement it presents. In other words, it tames them. Makes them less likely to lie out of fear of another dunking. Keeping prisoners seperated helps this as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in some cases it gets them to be more cooperative months and months and months later, but not right after?  He was just waterboarded, it had not affect on him telling the truth, but eons later he will.
> 
> That's your defense to keep torture going?
Click to expand...


When a person is threatened to be tazed, they dare the cop to taze them as they continue to do whatever it is the cop is inisiting they stop doing.
I dont know this as fact, but I can pretty much assume with certainty that a high percentage of people would NOT dare the cop to taze them a second time.

After experiencing a session of waterboarding, I must believe it leaves the prisoner lots of time to think of what he would do to avoid it again.

To ignore this logic is irresponsible when debating the use of waterboarding. Still disagree that it should not be used...thats fine...but to ignoire this logic simply means you are not interested in taking an educated position on the debate.


----------



## Jarhead

elvis said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Talk about revisionist history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To someone like Ravi, "truth" is defined as "that which serves the party." Facts and history are irrelevant, she serves her party and posts that which promotes it. Sure, most of what she posts are complete fabrications, but that isn't the point: serving the party is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.
Click to expand...


That in itself was a lie.
He was offered bin laden and he declined...He never tried and failed.
He failed to try.
So if he failed to try then where is the logic that he warned Bush and Bush ignored him?

Her whole post was a partisan spin of the truth.


----------



## elvis

Jarhead said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To someone like Ravi, "truth" is defined as "that which serves the party." Facts and history are irrelevant, she serves her party and posts that which promotes it. Sure, most of what she posts are complete fabrications, but that isn't the point: serving the party is all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That in itself was a lie.
> He was offered bin laden and he declined...He never tried and failed.
> He failed to try.
> So if he failed to try then where is the logic that he warned Bush and Bush ignored him?
> 
> Her whole post was a partisan spin of the truth.
Click to expand...


he was offered him and refused.  and then he tried to kill/capture him and failed.


----------



## Jarhead

elvis said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That in itself was a lie.
> He was offered bin laden and he declined...He never tried and failed.
> He failed to try.
> So if he failed to try then where is the logic that he warned Bush and Bush ignored him?
> 
> Her whole post was a partisan spin of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was offered him and refused.  and then he tried to kill/capture him and failed.
Click to expand...


And when was that?


----------



## elvis

Jarhead said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That in itself was a lie.
> He was offered bin laden and he declined...He never tried and failed.
> He failed to try.
> So if he failed to try then where is the logic that he warned Bush and Bush ignored him?
> 
> Her whole post was a partisan spin of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was offered him and refused.  and then he tried to kill/capture him and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when was that?
Click to expand...

I don't have the timeline on it.  I've never been a fan of Clinton.


----------



## Dr.Drock

Jarhead said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you put words in my mouth.
> 
> Waterboarding could in some cases be effective at getting a prisoner to be more cooperative.
> 
> The incentive is avoiding a repeat of the negative reinforcement it presents. In other words, it tames them. Makes them less likely to lie out of fear of another dunking. Keeping prisoners seperated helps this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in some cases it gets them to be more cooperative months and months and months later, but not right after?  He was just waterboarded, it had not affect on him telling the truth, but eons later he will.
> 
> That's your defense to keep torture going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a person is threatened to be tazed, they dare the cop to taze them as they continue to do whatever it is the cop is inisiting they stop doing.
> I dont know this as fact, but I can pretty much assume with certainty that a high percentage of people would NOT dare the cop to taze them a second time.
> 
> After experiencing a session of waterboarding, I must believe it leaves the prisoner lots of time to think of what he would do to avoid it again.
> 
> To ignore this logic is irresponsible when debating the use of waterboarding. Still disagree that it should not be used...thats fine...but to ignoire this logic simply means you are not interested in taking an educated position on the debate.
Click to expand...


Let's stick to your example

The cop tazes someone, he says "tell me something or I'll taze you again!" Then the suspect still doesn't talk.

Months and months and months later, the suspect talks because of basic interrogation without a tazer.  

Call me crazy but I'll give credit to the 2nd method, rather than the 1st when even moments after being tazed the suspect at the height of fear wouldn't give up information.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no one would have bought that....Obama is the CinC....the Buck stops there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> You're a fucking retard bod, seriously - but you make us laugh! (At you!)
Click to expand...


Wait?   You are saying the buck does NOT stop at the CinC?    Since when?


----------



## bodecea

CountofTuscany said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no one would have bought that....Obama is the CinC....the Buck stops there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> You're a fucking retard bod, seriously - but you make us laugh! (At you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some how Bush would have gotten the blame
Click to expand...



If he had tried (which I don't believe)  NOBODY would have bought it.   NOBODY....because he is the CinC.   The CinC takes the hit just like Carter took the hit for Desert One even tho he did not taxi the helo into that C-130.   Just like Bush took the hit for the intell failures leading to 9/11.   Just like Reagan took the hit for the Marine Barracks.  Just like Clinton took the hit for the failed attempts to get OBL.


----------



## bodecea

Dr.Drock said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in some cases it gets them to be more cooperative months and months and months later, but not right after?  He was just waterboarded, it had not affect on him telling the truth, but eons later he will.
> 
> That's your defense to keep torture going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person is threatened to be tazed, they dare the cop to taze them as they continue to do whatever it is the cop is inisiting they stop doing.
> I dont know this as fact, but I can pretty much assume with certainty that a high percentage of people would NOT dare the cop to taze them a second time.
> 
> After experiencing a session of waterboarding, I must believe it leaves the prisoner lots of time to think of what he would do to avoid it again.
> 
> To ignore this logic is irresponsible when debating the use of waterboarding. Still disagree that it should not be used...thats fine...but to ignoire this logic simply means you are not interested in taking an educated position on the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's stick to your example
> 
> The cop tazes someone, he says "tell me something or I'll taze you again!" Then the suspect still doesn't talk.
> 
> Months and months and months later, the suspect talks because of basic interrogation without a tazer.
> 
> Call me crazy but I'll give credit to the 2nd method, rather than the 1st when even moments after being tazed the suspect at the height of fear wouldn't give up information.
Click to expand...



Let us not forget that useful intell such as in this case is not something gathered all at once...it is the collecting of 1,000s of bits of data and eventually putting them together like pieces of a puzzle.   The problem today is not getting enough pieces....it's getting too many and missing the needle in the haystack.  It takes time, it takes perseverance, it takes attention to detail.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a person is threatened to be tazed, they dare the cop to taze them as they continue to do whatever it is the cop is inisiting they stop doing.
> I dont know this as fact, but I can pretty much assume with certainty that a high percentage of people would NOT dare the cop to taze them a second time.
> 
> After experiencing a session of waterboarding, I must believe it leaves the prisoner lots of time to think of what he would do to avoid it again.
> 
> To ignore this logic is irresponsible when debating the use of waterboarding. Still disagree that it should not be used...thats fine...but to ignoire this logic simply means you are not interested in taking an educated position on the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to your example
> 
> The cop tazes someone, he says "tell me something or I'll taze you again!" Then the suspect still doesn't talk.
> 
> Months and months and months later, the suspect talks because of basic interrogation without a tazer.
> 
> Call me crazy but I'll give credit to the 2nd method, rather than the 1st when even moments after being tazed the suspect at the height of fear wouldn't give up information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let us not forget that useful intell such as in this case is not something gathered all at once...it is the collecting of 1,000s of bits of data and eventually putting them together like pieces of a puzzle.   The problem today is not getting enough pieces....it's getting too many and missing the needle in the haystack.  It takes time, it takes perseverance, it takes attention to detail.
Click to expand...


but it also takes a starting point. And there was no denial that the starting point was the informtation that they got from KSM.
Now was it due to waterboarding? While a democrat is in the WH the answer is no and when a republican is in the WH the answer will be yes.

And we, the people...their employers...will never know the truth.


----------



## Ravi

elvis said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That in itself was a lie.
> He was offered bin laden and he declined...He never tried and failed.
> He failed to try.
> So if he failed to try then where is the logic that he warned Bush and Bush ignored him?
> 
> Her whole post was a partisan spin of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was offered him and refused.  and then he tried to kill/capture him and failed.
Click to expand...

No one knows if he was offered bin laden, according to the 9/11 commission.

Wikipedia:

Capturing Osama bin Laden has been an objective of the United States government since the presidency of Bill Clinton.[104]  It has been asserted that in 1996 while the Clinton Administration had  begun pursuit of the policy, the Sudanese government allegedly offered  to arrest and extradite Bin Laden as well as to provide the United  States detailed intelligence information about growing militant  organizations in the region, including Hezbollah and Hamas,[105]  and that U.S. authorities allegedly rejected each offer, despite  knowing of bin Laden's involvement in bombings on American embassies in  Kenya and Tanzania.[105]
*However, the 9/11 Commission  found that although "former Sudanese officials claim that Sudan offered  to expel Bin Laden to the United States", "we have not found any  reliable evidence to support the Sudanese claim."[106]*

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Clinton#cite_note-105*
*
*
 In 1998, two years after the warning, the Clinton administration  ordered several military missions to capture or kill bin Laden that  failed.[107]


----------



## elvis

Ravi said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That in itself was a lie.
> He was offered bin laden and he declined...He never tried and failed.
> He failed to try.
> So if he failed to try then where is the logic that he warned Bush and Bush ignored him?
> 
> Her whole post was a partisan spin of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was offered him and refused.  and then he tried to kill/capture him and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one knows if he was offered bin laden, according to the 9/11 commission.
> 
> Wikipedia:
> 
> Capturing Osama bin Laden has been an objective of the United States government since the presidency of Bill Clinton.[104]  It has been asserted that in 1996 while the Clinton Administration had  begun pursuit of the policy, the Sudanese government allegedly offered  to arrest and extradite Bin Laden as well as to provide the United  States detailed intelligence information about growing militant  organizations in the region, including Hezbollah and Hamas,[105]  and that U.S. authorities allegedly rejected each offer, despite  knowing of bin Laden's involvement in bombings on American embassies in  Kenya and Tanzania.[105]
> *However, the 9/11 Commission  found that although "former Sudanese officials claim that Sudan offered  to expel Bin Laden to the United States", "we have not found any  reliable evidence to support the Sudanese claim."[106]*
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Clinton#cite_note-105*
> *
> *
> In 1998, two years after the warning, the Clinton administration  ordered several military missions to capture or kill bin Laden that  failed.[107]
Click to expand...


well, I'll put that in my "osama is dead" cigar and smoke it.


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to your example
> 
> The cop tazes someone, he says "tell me something or I'll taze you again!" Then the suspect still doesn't talk.
> 
> Months and months and months later, the suspect talks because of basic interrogation without a tazer.
> 
> Call me crazy but I'll give credit to the 2nd method, rather than the 1st when even moments after being tazed the suspect at the height of fear wouldn't give up information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us not forget that useful intell such as in this case is not something gathered all at once...it is the collecting of 1,000s of bits of data and eventually putting them together like pieces of a puzzle.   The problem today is not getting enough pieces....it's getting too many and missing the needle in the haystack.  It takes time, it takes perseverance, it takes attention to detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *but it also takes a starting point. And there was no denial that the starting point was the informtation that they got from KSM.
> *Now was it due to waterboarding? While a democrat is in the WH the answer is no and when a republican is in the WH the answer will be yes.
> 
> And we, the people...their employers...will never know the truth.
Click to expand...


How do we know this to be true?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama can now claim that in a horrible, yet understandable clerical mix-up, his Original Long Form Birth Certificate was accidentally buried with Osama.

OOpsies.


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us not forget that useful intell such as in this case is not something gathered all at once...it is the collecting of 1,000s of bits of data and eventually putting them together like pieces of a puzzle.   The problem today is not getting enough pieces....it's getting too many and missing the needle in the haystack.  It takes time, it takes perseverance, it takes attention to detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but it also takes a starting point. And there was no denial that the starting point was the informtation that they got from KSM.
> *Now was it due to waterboarding? While a democrat is in the WH the answer is no and when a republican is in the WH the answer will be yes.
> 
> And we, the people...their employers...will never know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we know this to be true?
Click to expand...

It is inscribed in the Book of Right Wing Talking Points.

It doesn't have to be true.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us not forget that useful intell such as in this case is not something gathered all at once...it is the collecting of 1,000s of bits of data and eventually putting them together like pieces of a puzzle.   The problem today is not getting enough pieces....it's getting too many and missing the needle in the haystack.  It takes time, it takes perseverance, it takes attention to detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but it also takes a starting point. And there was no denial that the starting point was the informtation that they got from KSM.
> *Now was it due to waterboarding? While a democrat is in the WH the answer is no and when a republican is in the WH the answer will be yes.
> 
> And we, the people...their employers...will never know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we know this to be true?
Click to expand...


It was reported that the initial "lead" was the courier...and the name of the courier was offered up by KSM...and then confirmed by a second prisoner...and over the next 4 years, they could not locate the courier...until he finally did something stupid and used his cell phone....and that allowed them to hone in on his location....


----------



## Uncensored2008

elvis said:


> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.



No, she said that Clinton "warned Bush about bin Laden and Bush ignored it."

That is of course a lie, one told by the mindless sycophants marching in lock-step in service of the party.

"Bin Laden determined to attack."

Well gawddamn - thanks for the fucking intel. Man, we can take all kinds of actions with such deep and compelling analysis.....

Ravi is a mindless drone, attacking the enemies of the party because they are enemy, embracing members of the party regardless of acts or positions, because they are friend.

The pheromones tell the drones all they need know.


----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?



You don't really get how this works.  These people all work for Obama.  When my boss comes to my office, he doesn't sit down and start doing my job..

Go figure.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> *but it also takes a starting point. And there was no denial that the starting point was the informtation that they got from KSM.
> *Now was it due to waterboarding? While a democrat is in the WH the answer is no and when a republican is in the WH the answer will be yes.
> 
> And we, the people...their employers...will never know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know this to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inscribed in the Book of Right Wing Talking Points.
> 
> It doesn't have to be true.
Click to expand...


you are such an ass.


----------



## elvis

Uncensored2008 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she said that Clinton "warned Bush about bin Laden and Bush ignored it."
> 
> That is of course a lie, one told by the mindless sycophants marching in lock-step in service of the party.
> 
> "Bin Laden determined to attack."
> 
> Well gawddamn - thanks for the fucking intel. Man, we can take all kinds of actions with such deep and compelling analysis.....
> 
> Ravi is a mindless drone, attacking the enemies of the party because they are enemy, embracing members of the party regardless of acts or positions, because they are friend.
> 
> The pheromones tell the drones all they need know.
Click to expand...


she also said he tried to get him and failed.  because someone says one thing doesn't mean they didn't say something else.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Wait?   You are saying the buck does NOT stop at the CinC?    Since when?



You're drooling again....


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> If he had tried (which I don't believe)  NOBODY would have bought it.



Yawn....

Everything is the fault of Bush - every last thing.

You bought all of it. Granted, you're stupid - but then.....

The lower the IQ, the further to the left.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr.Drock said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping, now I know if you torture someone they're more scared months and months and months later than right after being tortured.
> 
> Great point, I've seen the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you put words in my mouth.
> 
> Waterboarding could in some cases be effective at getting a prisoner to be more cooperative.
> 
> The incentive is avoiding a repeat of the negative reinforcement it presents. In other words, it tames them. Makes them less likely to lie out of fear of another dunking. Keeping prisoners seperated helps this as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in some cases it gets them to be more cooperative months and months and months later, but not right after?  He was just waterboarded, it had not affect on him telling the truth, but eons later he will.
> 
> That's your defense to keep torture going?
Click to expand...


Whatever you say. Lie if you feel you must. 

I'll explain it in even simpler terms for you  when you knock off the nonsense.


----------



## elvis

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had tried (which I don't believe)  NOBODY would have bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....
> 
> Everything is the fault of Bush - every last thing.
> 
> You bought all of it. Granted, you're stupid - but then.....
> 
> *The lower the IQ, the further to the left*.
Click to expand...


I am sure you have a very scientific study that supports that assertion.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Jarhead

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had tried (which I don't believe)  NOBODY would have bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....
> 
> Everything is the fault of Bush - every last thing.
> 
> You bought all of it. Granted, you're stupid - but then.....
> 
> The lower the IQ, the further to the left.
Click to expand...


It never fails to amaze me.
Some of these people will regurgitate anything they are told by a like minded individual...no matter how rediculous it sounds...as long as it makes them feel good about being left thinking.


----------



## Uncensored2008

elvis said:


> she also said he tried to get him and failed.  because someone says one thing doesn't mean they didn't say something else.



The first statement was irrelevant. I dinged her for reciting the party lie, like a good little drone.


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> she also said he tried to get him and failed.  because someone says one thing doesn't mean they didn't say something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first statement was irrelevant. I dinged her for reciting the party lie, like a good little drone.
Click to expand...


speaking of drones


----------



## Ravi

Uncensored2008 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she said that Clinton "warned Bush about bin Laden and Bush ignored it."
> 
> That is of course a lie, one told by the mindless sycophants marching in lock-step in service of the party.
> 
> "Bin Laden determined to attack."
> 
> Well gawddamn - thanks for the fucking intel. Man, we can take all kinds of actions with such deep and compelling analysis.....
> 
> Ravi is a mindless drone, attacking the enemies of the party because they are enemy, embracing members of the party regardless of acts or positions, because they are friend.
> 
> The pheromones tell the drones all they need know.
Click to expand...

I just stated the facts.

As I've said before, Bush and Clinton both also deserve some credit for this capture.

I've never seen such bitterness in my life than in the last two days from you loons.


----------



## Uncensored2008

elvis said:


> I am sure you have a very scientific study that supports that assertion.  I can't wait to see it.



This forum constitutes a preponderance of evidence.


----------



## Jarhead

elvis said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had tried (which I don't believe)  NOBODY would have bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....
> 
> Everything is the fault of Bush - every last thing.
> 
> You bought all of it. Granted, you're stupid - but then.....
> 
> *The lower the IQ, the further to the left*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a very scientific study that supports that assertion.  I can't wait to see it.
Click to expand...


of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush....it is like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the 2008 campaign.


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she said that Clinton "warned Bush about bin Laden and Bush ignored it."
> 
> That is of course a lie, one told by the mindless sycophants marching in lock-step in service of the party.
> 
> "Bin Laden determined to attack."
> 
> Well gawddamn - thanks for the fucking intel. Man, we can take all kinds of actions with such deep and compelling analysis.....
> 
> Ravi is a mindless drone, attacking the enemies of the party because they are enemy, embracing members of the party regardless of acts or positions, because they are friend.
> 
> The pheromones tell the drones all they need know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just stated the facts.
> 
> As I've said before, Bush and Clinton both also deserve some credit for this capture.
> 
> I've never seen such bitterness in my life than in the last two days from you loons.
Click to expand...


why do they hate america?


it saddens me.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really get how this works.  These people all work for Obama.  When my boss comes to my office, he doesn't sit down and start doing my job..
> 
> Go figure.
Click to expand...

Oh, Obama didn't run the show like he claims. 

I, Of course, knew this, but some here don't. 

He is the Commander In Chief, yet he wasn't in charge. 

Glad we have cleared that up.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....
> 
> Everything is the fault of Bush - every last thing.
> 
> You bought all of it. Granted, you're stupid - but then.....
> 
> *The lower the IQ, the further to the left*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a very scientific study that supports that assertion.  I can't wait to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush....it is like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the 2008 campaign.
Click to expand...

Now you are just flat out lying. I'd neg you for it if I didn't pity you so much.


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> speaking of drones



Here you are, right on cue.

(No "Ex Patriot in India" this time around? Too much grief?)


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of drones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are, right on cue.
> 
> (No "Ex Patriot in India" this time around? Too much grief?)
Click to expand...


what are you babbling about, cumstain?


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a very scientific study that supports that assertion.  I can't wait to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush....it is like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the 2008 campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just flat out lying. I'd neg you for it if I didn't pity you so much.
Click to expand...


Nope. Not lying.
I stand by my statement.
Prove me wrong. You wont be able to.

And while you are at it...look early on in this thread. I did nothing but praise Obama for this situation. I also said "proof" was not necessary as Obama would not lie about soemthing like this. I also said that it took great leadership to make the decision he made as his poilitical career was at stake if the seals failed....

Can you show me where you have EVER priased anyone that has an R next to their name?


----------



## Jarhead

del said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of drones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are, right on cue.
> 
> (No "Ex Patriot in India" this time around? Too much grief?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what are you babbling about, cumstain?
Click to expand...


cumstain="I have nothing to say in response so I will do what all those on the left resort to. Name calling."

JUst saying.


----------



## del

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really get how this works.  These people all work for Obama.  When my boss comes to my office, he doesn't sit down and start doing my job..
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Obama didn't run the show like he claims.
> 
> I, Of course, knew this, but some here don't.
> 
> He is the Commander In Chief, yet he wasn't in charge.
> 
> Glad we have cleared that up.
Click to expand...


wtf?

roosevelt was CiC but he wasn't in charge of the normandy invasion.

this is some seriously stupid shit you people are pumping out.

is there some kind of point or are y'all just pissed off at obama in general?

i don't like him, didn't vote for him, and will never vote for him, but that doesn't change the fact that it was his call to go in and get it done. period.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I just stated the facts.



I understand that in your alleged mind, facts are that which serves the party.

What you stated was false, regardless of what the pheromones imparted to your central cortex.



> As I've said before, Bush and Clinton both also deserve some credit for this capture.



That's nice. The fact remains that the supposed "briefing" left by Clinton was utterly useless and meaningless. "Bin Laden determined to attack."

Hey Ravi, despite the best efforts of the hive, you will die some day.

I guess I just saved you, gave you all the information you need to escape death, huh?

(Actually, under Obama's fascist care, the hive may order you to die to save resources at some point, but that's a different debate...)


----------



## del

Jarhead said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are, right on cue.
> 
> (No "Ex Patriot in India" this time around? Too much grief?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you babbling about, cumstain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cumstain="I have nothing to say in response so I will do what all those on the left resort to. Name calling."
> 
> JUst saying.
Click to expand...


i'm sorry, was i speaking to you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Now you are just flat out lying. I'd neg you for it if I didn't pity you so much.



And you hadn't negged him five times this week already for having the audacity to post in opposition to the glorious party....

You fascists are so childish.


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> i'm sorry, was i speaking to you?



Why would anyone care?

Obviously the local Jr. High is on spring break, leaving you on mom's computer....


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, was i speaking to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone care?
> 
> Obviously the local Jr. High is on spring break, leaving you on mom's computer....
Click to expand...


This post is so deliciously ironic....I think I'm overfull.   Burp!


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> *but it also takes a starting point. And there was no denial that the starting point was the informtation that they got from KSM.
> *Now was it due to waterboarding? While a democrat is in the WH the answer is no and when a republican is in the WH the answer will be yes.
> 
> And we, the people...their employers...will never know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know this to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was reported that the initial "lead" was the courier...and the name of the courier was offered up by KSM...and then confirmed by a second prisoner...and over the next 4 years, they could not locate the courier...until he finally did something stupid and used his cell phone....and that allowed them to hone in on his location....
Click to expand...


Who reported that?


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush....it is like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the 2008 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just flat out lying. I'd neg you for it if I didn't pity you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Not lying.
> I stand by my statement.
> Prove me wrong. You wont be able to.
> 
> And while you are at it...look early on in this thread. I did nothing but praise Obama for this situation. I also said "proof" was not necessary as Obama would not lie about soemthing like this. I also said that it took great leadership to make the decision he made as his poilitical career was at stake if the seals failed....
> 
> Can you show me where you have EVER priased anyone that has an R next to their name?
Click to expand...

Here's two on this very topic.



Ravi said:


> I don't get that attitude among some rightwingers, it can only be sour grapes.
> 
> Of course Obama deserves some thanks. He could have easily told the  military and intelligence community that bin laden wasn't important and  to stop trying to find him.
> 
> We needed that fucktard to die for what he did.
> 
> Thank you, President Obama. And President Bush. And President Clinton. And the military and intelligence community.
> 
> A job well done.






Ravi said:


> Yes, thank you.
> 
> I am impressed with whoever got him, and Dubya deserves some kudos as well.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait?   You are saying the buck does NOT stop at the CinC?    Since when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're drooling again....
Click to expand...


Ah.   You're flashing those awesome facts and elite debate skills again....


----------



## Ravi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just flat out lying. I'd neg you for it if I didn't pity you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you hadn't negged him five times this week already for having the audacity to post in opposition to the glorious party....
> 
> You fascists are so childish.
Click to expand...

I don't think I've ever negged him. I could be wrong....I might have once. 

But I'm going to neg you right now.


----------



## Jarhead

del said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you babbling about, cumstain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cumstain="I have nothing to say in response so I will do what all those on the left resort to. Name calling."
> 
> JUst saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, was i speaking to you?
Click to expand...


when you post publicly, you open yourself up to comments from anyone.
I would think you would know that.
Guess you just learned someting new.


----------



## bodecea

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just said Clinton tried to get bin Laden and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she said that Clinton "warned Bush about bin Laden and Bush ignored it."
> 
> That is of course a lie, one told by the mindless sycophants marching in lock-step in service of the party.
> 
> "Bin Laden determined to attack."
> 
> Well gawddamn - thanks for the fucking intel. Man, we can take all kinds of actions with such deep and compelling analysis.....
> 
> Ravi is a mindless drone, attacking the enemies of the party because they are enemy, embracing members of the party regardless of acts or positions, because they are friend.
> 
> The pheromones tell the drones all they need know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just stated the facts.
> 
> As I've said before, Bush and Clinton both also deserve some credit for this capture.
> 
> I've never seen such bitterness in my life than in the last two days from you loons.
Click to expand...


Bitterness and shrillness.   Good description.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Who is in charge in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really get how this works.  These people all work for Obama.  When my boss comes to my office, he doesn't sit down and start doing my job..
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Obama didn't run the show like he claims.
> 
> I, Of course, knew this, but some here don't.
> 
> *He is the Commander In Chief, yet he wasn't in charge. *
> 
> Glad we have cleared that up.
Click to expand...


What a bizarre comment to make....you weren't trying to be serious with that oxymoron, were you?


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know this to be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that the initial "lead" was the courier...and the name of the courier was offered up by KSM...and then confirmed by a second prisoner...and over the next 4 years, they could not locate the courier...until he finally did something stupid and used his cell phone....and that allowed them to hone in on his location....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who reported that?
Click to expand...

Every Tom, Dick, and Harry. 

It was on drudge this morning.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just flat out lying. I'd neg you for it if I didn't pity you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you hadn't negged him five times this week already for having the audacity to post in opposition to the glorious party....
> 
> You fascists are so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I've ever negged him. I could be wrong....I might have once.
> 
> But I'm going to neg you right now.
Click to expand...


I have receive one negative rep since I have ben in this place...and it was not from you.

But in an effort to support your position of denial of what I said...

Please give me the name of a politician that you completely disagree with tha you do not see as a loon or an idiot. I mean one you completely disagee with.

For example...I have absoluely nothing in common with Barney Frank. Nothing. I feel he dropped the ball with the housing situation. I feel he allows his ideology to overshadow his intelligence and reasoning...but I admire his intelligence and his dedication to his beleifs.

I think Pelosi is an ideologue...I disagree with her thinking. But I admire her dedication to her beliefs, her leadersdhip capability and her service to our country.

I disagree with most of Obamas policies. But I admire his eloquence and his confidence.

Truth is...other than that loon from Florida....I have NEVER questioned the intelligence of ANY politician that thinks diferently than me.

Can you say the same?

If yes....back it up.


----------



## Sarah G

del said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really get how this works.  These people all work for Obama.  When my boss comes to my office, he doesn't sit down and start doing my job..
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Obama didn't run the show like he claims.
> 
> I, Of course, knew this, but some here don't.
> 
> He is the Commander In Chief, yet he wasn't in charge.
> 
> Glad we have cleared that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?
> 
> roosevelt was CiC but he wasn't in charge of the normandy invasion.
> 
> this is some seriously stupid shit you people are pumping out.
> 
> is there some kind of point or are y'all just pissed off at obama in general?
> 
> *i don't like him, didn't vote for him, and will never vote for him, but that doesn't change the fact that it was his call to go in and get it done. period*.
Click to expand...


Yes but you're not lashing out at him randomly like some of these wingnuts do.  I think he deserves a lot of credit but then again, I'm a Dem, if I say it, they just go well you worship the guy.  

I like people who are fair.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really get how this works.  These people all work for Obama.  When my boss comes to my office, he doesn't sit down and start doing my job..
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Obama didn't run the show like he claims.
> 
> I, Of course, knew this, but some here don't.
> 
> *He is the Commander In Chief, yet he wasn't in charge. *
> 
> Glad we have cleared that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bizarre comment to make....you weren't trying to be serious with that oxymoron, were you?
Click to expand...


I'm very serious.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know this to be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that the initial "lead" was the courier...and the name of the courier was offered up by KSM...and then confirmed by a second prisoner...and over the next 4 years, they could not locate the courier...until he finally did something stupid and used his cell phone....and that allowed them to hone in on his location....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who reported that?
Click to expand...


huh?

I bet you would argue that one can save 15% in 15 minutes with GEICO too....


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....
> 
> Everything is the fault of Bush - every last thing.
> 
> You bought all of it. Granted, you're stupid - but then.....
> 
> *The lower the IQ, the further to the left*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a very scientific study that supports that assertion.  I can't wait to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> *Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush*....it is like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the 2008 campaign.
Click to expand...



You know the drill.   I'm going to ask you to prove your assertion about me and you are going to: (pick one or more from list)

1) insult

2) evade

3) say it's already been proved, but no, you will provide no evidence of that

4) deflect topic

5) whine

6) run away


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you hadn't negged him five times this week already for having the audacity to post in opposition to the glorious party....
> 
> You fascists are so childish.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever negged him. I could be wrong....I might have once.
> 
> But I'm going to neg you right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have receive one negative rep since I have ben in this place...and it was not from you.
> 
> But in an effort to support your position of denial of what I said...
> 
> Please give me the name of a politician that you completely disagree with tha you do not see as a loon or an idiot. I mean one you completely disagee with.
> 
> For example...I have absoluely nothing in common with Barney Frank. Nothing. I feel he dropped the ball with the housing situation. I feel he allows his ideology to overshadow his intelligence and reasoning...but I admire his intelligence and his dedication to his beleifs.
> 
> I think Pelosi is an ideologue...I disagree with her thinking. But I admire her dedication to her beliefs, her leadersdhip capability and her service to our country.
> 
> I disagree with most of Obamas policies. But I admire his eloquence and his confidence.
> 
> Truth is...other than that loon from Florida....I have NEVER questioned the intelligence of ANY politician that thinks diferently than me.
> 
> Can you say the same?
> 
> If yes....back it up.
Click to expand...

Did you not read my post above where I linked you to two statements where I thanked Bush?


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a very scientific study that supports that assertion.  I can't wait to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> *Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush*....it is like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the 2008 campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the drill.   I'm going to ask you to prove your assertion about me and you are going to: (pick one or more from list)
> 
> 1) insult
> 
> 2) evade
> 
> 3) say it's already been proved, but no, you will provide no evidence of that
> 
> 4) deflect topic
> 
> 5) whine
> 
> 6) run away
Click to expand...



I already called him on it and posted links where I thanked Bush. He promptly moved the goal posts.

When dealing with loons always remember: they falsely accuse you and then insist you provide the evidence that they are wrong. 

Good thing they don't run the justice system.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that the initial "lead" was the courier...and the name of the courier was offered up by KSM...and then confirmed by a second prisoner...and over the next 4 years, they could not locate the courier...until he finally did something stupid and used his cell phone....and that allowed them to hone in on his location....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who reported that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every Tom, Dick, and Harry.
> 
> It was on drudge this morning.
Click to expand...


Oh....Well then......


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever negged him. I could be wrong....I might have once.
> 
> But I'm going to neg you right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have receive one negative rep since I have ben in this place...and it was not from you.
> 
> But in an effort to support your position of denial of what I said...
> 
> Please give me the name of a politician that you completely disagree with tha you do not see as a loon or an idiot. I mean one you completely disagee with.
> 
> For example...I have absoluely nothing in common with Barney Frank. Nothing. I feel he dropped the ball with the housing situation. I feel he allows his ideology to overshadow his intelligence and reasoning...but I admire his intelligence and his dedication to his beleifs.
> 
> I think Pelosi is an ideologue...I disagree with her thinking. But I admire her dedication to her beliefs, her leadersdhip capability and her service to our country.
> 
> I disagree with most of Obamas policies. But I admire his eloquence and his confidence.
> 
> Truth is...other than that loon from Florida....I have NEVER questioned the intelligence of ANY politician that thinks diferently than me.
> 
> Can you say the same?
> 
> If yes....back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not read my post above where I linked you to two statements where I thanked Bush?
Click to expand...


you posted that while I was writing my post...
But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.

But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.

Answer my question...

Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.

Anyone?


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Obama didn't run the show like he claims.
> 
> I, Of course, knew this, but some here don't.
> 
> *He is the Commander In Chief, yet he wasn't in charge. *
> 
> Glad we have cleared that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre comment to make....you weren't trying to be serious with that oxymoron, were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very serious.
Click to expand...


How sad....how long have you had this condition?


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that the initial "lead" was the courier...and the name of the courier was offered up by KSM...and then confirmed by a second prisoner...and over the next 4 years, they could not locate the courier...until he finally did something stupid and used his cell phone....and that allowed them to hone in on his location....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who reported that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> I bet you would argue that one can save 15% in 15 minutes with GEICO too....
Click to expand...


It would have been okay for you to admit you didn't know.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a very scientific study that supports that assertion.  I can't wait to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> *Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush*....it is like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the 2008 campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the drill.   I'm going to ask you to prove your assertion about me and you are going to: (pick one or more from list)
> 
> 1) insult
> 
> 2) evade
> 
> 3) say it's already been proved, but no, you will provide no evidence of that
> 
> 4) deflect topic
> 
> 5) whine
> 
> 6) run away
Click to expand...


Nope..

I made it easy for you and Ravi...and I will do it again.

Please name on politician that you completely disagree with but do not nor will you ever refer yto as an idiot or a loon or a bimbo....

Name one that you see as intelligent, articulate, but just diffent thinking than you.

Name one.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who reported that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> I bet you would argue that one can save 15% in 15 minutes with GEICO too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would have been okay for you to admit you didn't know.
Click to expand...


Why would I do that?
It was reported on pretty much every news station.
Whatever......no ytime for your games.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Obama didn't run the show like he claims.
> 
> I, Of course, knew this, but some here don't.
> 
> He is the Commander In Chief, yet he wasn't in charge.
> 
> Glad we have cleared that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf?
> 
> roosevelt was CiC but he wasn't in charge of the normandy invasion.
> 
> this is some seriously stupid shit you people are pumping out.
> 
> is there some kind of point or are y'all just pissed off at obama in general?
> 
> *i don't like him, didn't vote for him, and will never vote for him, but that doesn't change the fact that it was his call to go in and get it done. period*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're not lashing out at him randomly like some of these wingnuts do.  I think he deserves a lot of credit but then again, I'm a Dem, if I say it, they just go well you worship the guy.
> 
> I like people who are fair.
Click to expand...


Then you shouldn't like Obama because he doesn't believe in being fair to Bush or anyone else under him.  

I gave Obama the credit he deserves, nothing more. 

He claims his hand was on the rutter, yet now we have agreed it was not.  He kept saying "I....I...I...." When it should been "we". 

Not one blessed word of thanks to Bush or Cheney. Not one.


----------



## Jarhead

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have receive one negative rep since I have ben in this place...and it was not from you.
> 
> But in an effort to support your position of denial of what I said...
> 
> Please give me the name of a politician that you completely disagree with tha you do not see as a loon or an idiot. I mean one you completely disagee with.
> 
> For example...I have absoluely nothing in common with Barney Frank. Nothing. I feel he dropped the ball with the housing situation. I feel he allows his ideology to overshadow his intelligence and reasoning...but I admire his intelligence and his dedication to his beleifs.
> 
> I think Pelosi is an ideologue...I disagree with her thinking. But I admire her dedication to her beliefs, her leadersdhip capability and her service to our country.
> 
> I disagree with most of Obamas policies. But I admire his eloquence and his confidence.
> 
> Truth is...other than that loon from Florida....I have NEVER questioned the intelligence of ANY politician that thinks diferently than me.
> 
> Can you say the same?
> 
> If yes....back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post above where I linked you to two statements where I thanked Bush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you posted that while I was writing my post...
> But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.
> 
> But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.
> 
> Answer my question...
> 
> Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...


You were correct bodecea...

Ravi ran from the question.

Not surprised.


----------



## Big Black Dog

One less cockroach in the world.  Let's whack some more.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre comment to make....you weren't trying to be serious with that oxymoron, were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How sad....how long have you had this condition?
Click to expand...


You mean the ability to face reality???
All of my life. 

What's you're excuse???


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have receive one negative rep since I have ben in this place...and it was not from you.
> 
> But in an effort to support your position of denial of what I said...
> 
> Please give me the name of a politician that you completely disagree with tha you do not see as a loon or an idiot. I mean one you completely disagee with.
> 
> For example...I have absoluely nothing in common with Barney Frank. Nothing. I feel he dropped the ball with the housing situation. I feel he allows his ideology to overshadow his intelligence and reasoning...but I admire his intelligence and his dedication to his beleifs.
> 
> I think Pelosi is an ideologue...I disagree with her thinking. But I admire her dedication to her beliefs, her leadersdhip capability and her service to our country.
> 
> I disagree with most of Obamas policies. But I admire his eloquence and his confidence.
> 
> Truth is...other than that loon from Florida....I have NEVER questioned the intelligence of ANY politician that thinks diferently than me.
> 
> Can you say the same?
> 
> If yes....back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post above where I linked you to two statements where I thanked Bush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you posted that while I was writing my post...
> But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.
> 
> But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.
> 
> Answer my question...
> 
> Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

I tell you what. You stated:



Jarhead said:


> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush....it is  like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the  2008 campaign.



I proved you wrong.

Apologize and I'll think about answering your other question.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post above where I linked you to two statements where I thanked Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you posted that while I was writing my post...
> But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.
> 
> But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.
> 
> Answer my question...
> 
> Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were correct bodecea...
> 
> Ravi ran from the question.
> 
> Not surprised.
Click to expand...

 There, I did end up negging you.

Ta ta, liar.


----------



## Vast LWC

Rumsfeld: Waterboarding Didn&#8217;t Reveal Bin Laden Location 

Looks like, once again, the conservative pundits and talking heads are speaking from their posterior regions.

Do they ever get tired of being wrong? One wonders.


----------



## Vast LWC

Rumsfeld: Waterboarding Didnt Reveal Bin Laden Location 

Looks like, once again, the conservative pundits and talking heads are speaking from their posterior regions.

Do they ever get tired of being wrong? One wonders.


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> *Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush*....it is like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the 2008 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the drill.   I'm going to ask you to prove your assertion about me and you are going to: (pick one or more from list)
> 
> 1) insult
> 
> 2) evade
> 
> 3) say it's already been proved, but no, you will provide no evidence of that
> 
> 4) deflect topic
> 
> 5) whine
> 
> 6) run away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..
> 
> I made it easy for you and Ravi...and I will do it again.
> 
> Please name on politician that you completely disagree with but do not nor will you ever refer yto as an idiot or a loon or a bimbo....
> 
> Name one that you see as intelligent, articulate, but just diffent thinking than you.
> 
> Name one.
Click to expand...


Bush, Reagan, Ford, Pelosi(yes, I disagree with her), Pete Wilson, Cheney, Bush Sr (I actually liked him a lot), Deukmajian, McCain, Hutchinson...just major players off the top of my head.

Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> I bet you would argue that one can save 15% in 15 minutes with GEICO too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been okay for you to admit you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I do that?
> It was reported on pretty much every news station.
> Whatever......no ytime for your games.
Click to expand...


That's as good as saying it was reported by pretty much every poster here....Who is the source?   Name, please.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post above where I linked you to two statements where I thanked Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you posted that while I was writing my post...
> But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.
> 
> But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.
> 
> Answer my question...
> 
> Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tell you what. You stated:
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush....it is  like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the  2008 campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I proved you wrong.
> 
> Apologize and I'll think about answering your other question.
Click to expand...


apologize?
What have I said that is wrong?
You have blamed the housing crisis on Bush...the recession on Bush...the slow recovery on Bush.....the incorrect intel regarding WMD's on Bush...the debt on Bush....
Thanking Bush for something good doesnt mean that you dont blame all bad things on him.

SO now....stop the diversion...and try to answer my question..

Please offer me one person in politics whom you completely disagree with but one that yuou still recognize their intelligence, eloquence, and overall service.

Name one.

I did.....I actually named three prominant ones.......now you do it.


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post above where I linked you to two statements where I thanked Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you posted that while I was writing my post...
> But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.
> 
> But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.
> 
> Answer my question...
> 
> Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were correct bodecea...
> 
> Ravi ran from the question.
> 
> Not surprised.
Click to expand...



Ah...I see where your problem is now.   You think the definition of "running from a question" is to answer that question.   

Well, then....I guess you will classify my direct answers to your question as "running away too."

That explains a great deal about your evident confusion on this board.


----------



## bodecea

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just flat out lying. I'd neg you for it if I didn't pity you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not lying.
> I stand by my statement.
> Prove me wrong. You wont be able to.
> 
> And while you are at it...look early on in this thread. I did nothing but praise Obama for this situation. I also said "proof" was not necessary as Obama would not lie about soemthing like this. I also said that it took great leadership to make the decision he made as his poilitical career was at stake if the seals failed....
> 
> *Can you show me where you have EVER priased anyone that has an R next to their name*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's two on this very topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get that attitude among some rightwingers, it can only be sour grapes.
> 
> Of course Obama deserves some thanks. He could have easily told the  military and intelligence community that bin laden wasn't important and  to stop trying to find him.
> 
> We needed that fucktard to die for what he did.
> 
> Thank you, President Obama. And President Bush. And President Clinton. And the military and intelligence community.
> 
> A job well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you.
> 
> I am impressed with whoever got him, and Dubya deserves some kudos as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I see your answer, Ravi......not exactly running away, this.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you posted that while I was writing my post...
> But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.
> 
> But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.
> 
> Answer my question...
> 
> Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were correct bodecea...
> 
> Ravi ran from the question.
> 
> Not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...I see where your problem is now.   You think the definition of "running from a question" is to answer that question.
> 
> Well, then....I guess you will classify my direct answers to your question as "running away too."
> 
> That explains a great deal about your evident confusion on this board.
Click to expand...


Please show me where she answerede my question.
And dont show me the post about her thanking Bush.
Thanking him for something good does not mean she doesnt blame him for all bad...

But my question had nothing to do with that.....so she me where she...AND YOU....answered my question.
You wont be able to...but go ahead...try.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not lying.
> I stand by my statement.
> Prove me wrong. You wont be able to.
> 
> And while you are at it...look early on in this thread. I did nothing but praise Obama for this situation. I also said "proof" was not necessary as Obama would not lie about soemthing like this. I also said that it took great leadership to make the decision he made as his poilitical career was at stake if the seals failed....
> 
> Can you show me where you have EVER priased anyone that has an R next to their name?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's two on this very topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you.
> 
> I am impressed with whoever got him, and Dubya deserves some kudos as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see your answer, Ravi......not exactly running away, this.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm so you are saying "thanking" someone is the same as saying they admire their intelligence and service?

Sop then You are saying that Ravi sees Bush as intelligent and admires his ervice to our country?

You think Ravi wants you saying that to others on here?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Vast LWC said:


> Rumsfeld: Waterboarding Didnt Reveal Bin Laden Location
> 
> Looks like, once again, the conservative pundits and talking heads are speaking from their posterior regions.
> 
> Do they ever get tired of being wrong? One wonders.


And yet Obama's chief talking head this morning said during his briefing that info gleened from various sources through various methods was used....And refused to confirm or deny that info obtained through non-tortuous waterboarding was used.......It was quite obvious that he was very uncomfortable with that question, seeing as though an admission would cause turmoil among the base.

And yes, Rumsfeld is probably right. Waterboarding didn't REVEAL BIN LADENS LOCATION, it appears that it may have helped identify the courier, who many years later LED the CIA to Bin Ladens location.


----------



## mudwhistle

Vast LWC said:


> Rumsfeld: Waterboarding Didn&#8217;t Reveal Bin Laden Location
> 
> Looks like, once again, the conservative pundits and talking heads are speaking from their posterior regions.
> 
> Do they ever get tired of being wrong? One wonders.



Waterboarding stopped being used years ago. 

And nobody said it revealed UBL's location. I thought it was clear that ultimately an errant cell phone call established his location. 

Nice try though. 

A bit lame nonetheless.


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not lying.
> I stand by my statement.
> Prove me wrong. You wont be able to.
> 
> And while you are at it...look early on in this thread. I did nothing but praise Obama for this situation. I also said "proof" was not necessary as Obama would not lie about soemthing like this. I also said that it took great leadership to make the decision he made as his poilitical career was at stake if the seals failed....
> 
> *Can you show me where you have EVER priased anyone that has an R next to their name*?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's two on this very topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you.
> 
> I am impressed with whoever got him, and Dubya deserves some kudos as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see your answer, Ravi......not exactly running away, this.
Click to expand...

Praising someone with an R next to their name apparently means I've never praised anyone with an R next to their name.

It's a bit frightening, almost 1984ish.


----------



## mal

Did somebody mention 1984?...



peace...


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> And yet Obama's chief talking head this morning said during his briefing that info gleened from various sources through various methods was used....And refused to confirm or deny that info obtained through non-tortuous waterboarding was used.......It was quite obvious that he was very uncomfortable with that question, seeing as though an admission would cause turmoil among the base.
> 
> And yes, Rumsfeld is probably right. Waterboarding didn't REVEAL BIN LADENS LOCATION, it appears that it may have helped identify the courier, who many years later LED the CIA to Bin Ladens location.



Who was Secretary of Defense when said events happened?  Rumsfeld.  Why would he lie?  Obama's spokesman may not have known the specifics of the incident in question yet, thus his "uncomfortableness", but *Rumsfeld was there*.

And Rumsfeld's comments were pretty clear:



> Former Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld is claiming the information that tipped the U.S. off to terrorist leader Osama bin Ladens location was not collected through the controversial enhanced interrogation technique known as waterboarding.
> 
> It is true that some information that came from *normal interrogation approaches* at Guantanamo did lead to information that was beneficial in this instance, Rumsfeld said during an interview with the conservative magazine Newsmax. *But it was not harsh treatment and it was not waterboarding.*



And that's also in "Newsmax", though they did of course try to cover themselves by including a whole bunch of talking points later in the same interview.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you posted that while I was writing my post...
> But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.
> 
> But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.
> 
> Answer my question...
> 
> Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were correct bodecea...
> 
> Ravi ran from the question.
> 
> Not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There, I did end up negging you.
> 
> Ta ta, liar.
Click to expand...


Why do you neg people?


----------



## Ravi

CountofTuscany said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were correct bodecea...
> 
> Ravi ran from the question.
> 
> Not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> There, I did end up negging you.
> 
> Ta ta, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you neg people?
Click to expand...

In his case, because he lied about me.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Obama's chief talking head this morning said during his briefing that info gleened from various sources through various methods was used....And refused to confirm or deny that info obtained through non-tortuous waterboarding was used.......It was quite obvious that he was very uncomfortable with that question, seeing as though an admission would cause turmoil among the base.
> 
> And yes, Rumsfeld is probably right. Waterboarding didn't REVEAL BIN LADENS LOCATION, it appears that it may have helped identify the courier, who many years later LED the CIA to Bin Ladens location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Secretary of Defense when said events happened?  Rumsfeld.  Why would he lie?  Obama's spokesman may not have known the specifics of the incident in question yet, thus his "uncomfortableness", but *Rumsfeld was there*.
> 
> And Rumsfeld's comments were pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld is claiming the information that tipped the U.S. off to terrorist leader Osama bin Ladens location was not collected through the controversial enhanced interrogation technique known as waterboarding.
> 
> It is true that some information that came from *normal interrogation approaches* at Guantanamo did lead to information that was beneficial in this instance, Rumsfeld said during an interview with the conservative magazine Newsmax. *But it was not harsh treatment and it was not waterboarding.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's also in "Newsmax", though they did of course try to cover themselves by including a whole bunch of talking points later in the same interview.
Click to expand...


Dude, liberals have spent years calling Rumsfeld a liar and every other negative under the sun.  Why the change of heart now? It fit's your agenda?


----------



## mudwhistle

Vast LWC said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Obama's chief talking head this morning said during his briefing that info gleened from various sources through various methods was used....And refused to confirm or deny that info obtained through non-tortuous waterboarding was used.......It was quite obvious that he was very uncomfortable with that question, seeing as though an admission would cause turmoil among the base.
> 
> And yes, Rumsfeld is probably right. Waterboarding didn't REVEAL BIN LADENS LOCATION, it appears that it may have helped identify the courier, who many years later LED the CIA to Bin Ladens location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Secretary of Defense when said events happened?  Rumsfeld.  Why would he lie?  Obama's spokesman may not have known the specifics of the incident in question yet, thus his "uncomfortableness", but *Rumsfeld was there*.
> 
> And Rumsfeld's comments were pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld is claiming the information that tipped the U.S. off to terrorist leader Osama bin Laden&#8217;s location was not collected through the controversial enhanced interrogation technique known as waterboarding.
> 
> &#8220;It is true that some information that came from *normal interrogation approaches* at Guantanamo did lead to information that was beneficial in this instance,&#8221; Rumsfeld said during an interview with the conservative magazine Newsmax. &#8220;*But it was not harsh treatment and it was not waterboarding.&#8221;*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's also in "Newsmax", though they did of course try to cover themselves by including a whole bunch of talking points later in the same interview.
Click to expand...


Course as most libs do when they have a weak argument, they tend to leave out important details like what led to discovering the identity of said informant.
What specifically was the method used to gather this intel? What is "normal questioning"? Is it normal practice to severly beat the prisoner, or throw them in a cold isolation cell.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Vast LWC said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Obama's chief talking head this morning said during his briefing that info gleened from various sources through various methods was used....And refused to confirm or deny that info obtained through non-tortuous waterboarding was used.......It was quite obvious that he was very uncomfortable with that question, seeing as though an admission would cause turmoil among the base.
> 
> And yes, Rumsfeld is probably right. Waterboarding didn't REVEAL BIN LADENS LOCATION, it appears that it may have helped identify the courier, who many years later LED the CIA to Bin Ladens location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Secretary of Defense when said events happened?  Rumsfeld.  Why would he lie?  Obama's spokesman may not have known the specifics of the incident in question yet, thus his "uncomfortableness", but *Rumsfeld was there*.
> 
> And Rumsfeld's comments were pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld is claiming the information that tipped the U.S. off to terrorist leader Osama bin Ladens location was not collected through the controversial enhanced interrogation technique known as waterboarding.
> 
> It is true that some information that came from *normal interrogation approaches* at Guantanamo did lead to information that was beneficial in this instance, Rumsfeld said during an interview with the conservative magazine Newsmax. *But it was not harsh treatment and it was not waterboarding.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's also in "Newsmax", though they did of course try to cover themselves by including a whole bunch of talking points later in the same interview.
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhh, so after many years of you lefty's calling Rumsfeld a Liar, Scumbag, and various other typical, hateful,  leftwing BS, all of a sudden you're going to throw up Rumsfeld as a credible source in order to try and protect your beloved president who may have used info from a teqnique that you lib's have been whining about for years.

Fact is, Peter King who has access to such info stated the exact opposite of Rumsfeld.

Fact is, Rumsfeld is no longer privy to top secret, classified, or sensitive info.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> Waterboarding stopped being used years ago.
> 
> And nobody said it revealed UBL's location. I thought it was clear that ultimately an errant cell phone call established his location.
> 
> Nice try though.
> 
> A bit lame nonetheless.



Nobody said that, eh?

That's interesting.  Why interesting?  Because I watched a clip of Glenn Beck stating just that yesterday.

Not to mention Rep Peter King (R-NY) and Liz Cheney saying the same thing on FoxNews:

FT.com / Global insight - Champions of waterboarding hail bin Laden raid



> You mentioned the fact that we obtained vital information several years ago about the courier for Osama  we obtained that information through waterboarding, said Peter King, a New York Republican.



Or Rep Steve King from Iowa:

Republican: What's Obama think of waterboarding now? - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room



> Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) took to Twitter to ask, sarcastically, about the president's position on waterboarding, the controversial interrogation tactic sometimes used by the U.S. government against suspected terrorists, in order to extract intelligence.
> 
> King tweeted:
> 
> Wonder what President Obama thinks of water boarding now?


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you posted that while I was writing my post...
> But I guiess that c9oncept is something you cant grasp....although I am sure it has happened to you too.
> 
> But that being said.....thanking one you see as an idiot means nothing.
> 
> Answer my question...
> 
> Who do you completely disagree with polticially but still admire from an intelligence and service standpiont.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what. You stated:
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course, a rhetorical line is what you question....not the crux of the post.
> Ravi and Bodecea have a reputaion of blaming EVERYTHING on Bush....it is  like they literally regurgitate campaign speeches of Obama from the  2008 campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I proved you wrong.
> 
> Apologize and I'll think about answering your other question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apologize?
> What have I said that is wrong?
> You have blamed the housing crisis on Bush
Click to expand...


Link?



> ...the recession on Bush



Link?



> ...the slow recovery on Bush



Link?



> .....the incorrect intel regarding WMD's on Bush



Link?



> ...the debt on Bush....



Link?

Let us remind you that the question you asked Ravi was this:



> Can you show me where you have EVER priased anyone that has an R next to their name?



That question was answered with not ONE example but TWO...

Ravi's right....you then change the goal posts..... and then accuse her of running away.   Tooooo funny!



> Thanking Bush for something good doesnt mean that you dont blame all bad things on him.



This is funny TOO....



> SO now....stop the diversion...and try to answer my question..



She did...see your question above.



> Please offer me one person in politics whom you completely disagree with but one that yuou still recognize their intelligence, eloquence, and overall service.[/qutoe]
> 
> That was your SECOND question....after she answered your first one.
> 
> [quoteName one.
> 
> I did.....I actually named three prominant ones.......now you do it.




And I named MORE than three....but, knowing you, you'll change the question and accuse me of running away.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Waterboarding has give Obama a short term boost in the polls. He better enjoy it before the next unemployment figures come out.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> Course as most libs do when they have a weak argument, they tend to leave out important details like what led to discovering the identity of said informant.
> What specifically was the method used to gather this intel? What is "normal questioning"? Is it normal practice to severly beat the prisoner, or throw them in a cold isolation cell.



Whatever "Normal Questioning" entails, Rumsfeld specifically states that it does not involve "harsh questioning", specifically "Waterboarding".


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's two on this very topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your answer, Ravi......not exactly running away, this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Praising someone with an R next to their name apparently means I've never praised anyone with an R next to their name.
> 
> It's a bit frightening, almost 1984ish.
Click to expand...


Please show me where I said anything about praising someone with an R next to their name......

I asked you to cite an example of a politician who you completely disagree with but that you dont see as an idiot or a loon or a bimbo.

As I did with Obama, Pelosi and Frank.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Obama's chief talking head this morning said during his briefing that info gleened from various sources through various methods was used....And refused to confirm or deny that info obtained through non-tortuous waterboarding was used.......It was quite obvious that he was very uncomfortable with that question, seeing as though an admission would cause turmoil among the base.
> 
> And yes, Rumsfeld is probably right. Waterboarding didn't REVEAL BIN LADENS LOCATION, it appears that it may have helped identify the courier, who many years later LED the CIA to Bin Ladens location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Secretary of Defense when said events happened?  Rumsfeld.  Why would he lie?  Obama's spokesman may not have known the specifics of the incident in question yet, thus his "uncomfortableness", but *Rumsfeld was there*.
> 
> And Rumsfeld's comments were pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld is claiming the information that tipped the U.S. off to terrorist leader Osama bin Ladens location was not collected through the controversial enhanced interrogation technique known as waterboarding.
> 
> It is true that some information that came from *normal interrogation approaches* at Guantanamo did lead to information that was beneficial in this instance, Rumsfeld said during an interview with the conservative magazine Newsmax. *But it was not harsh treatment and it was not waterboarding.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's also in "Newsmax", though they did of course try to cover themselves by including a whole bunch of talking points later in the same interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhh, so after many years of you lefty's calling Rumsfeld a Liar, Scumbag, and various other typical, hateful,  leftwing BS, all of a sudden you're going to throw up Rumsfeld as a credible source in order to try and protect your beloved president who may have used info from a teqnique that you lib's have been whining about for years.
> 
> Fact is, Peter King who has access to such info stated the exact opposite of Rumsfeld.
> 
> Fact is, Rumsfeld is no longer privy to top secret, classified, or sensitive info.
Click to expand...


How interesting to see King reveal classified information...or at least pretend he is.


----------



## Jarhead

I did not realize I used the term (R)....I apologize...droppthe request for an R......any politican you disagree with...

Answer it Ravi....


----------



## Biggles

double post


----------



## Biggles

Gitmo Works.    

Enhanced interrogation works.  

BO was wrong about Gitmo and most other issues he spoke about when campaigning.  He now knows the facts and the tough truths of the world.


PS:
Bin Laden is dead.  

Bin Laden is shark bait.  

Bin Laden is burning in hell.  ​


----------



## CountofTuscany

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Secretary of Defense when said events happened?  Rumsfeld.  Why would he lie?  Obama's spokesman may not have known the specifics of the incident in question yet, thus his "uncomfortableness", but *Rumsfeld was there*.
> 
> And Rumsfeld's comments were pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's also in "Newsmax", though they did of course try to cover themselves by including a whole bunch of talking points later in the same interview.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhh, so after many years of you lefty's calling Rumsfeld a Liar, Scumbag, and various other typical, hateful,  leftwing BS, all of a sudden you're going to throw up Rumsfeld as a credible source in order to try and protect your beloved president who may have used info from a teqnique that you lib's have been whining about for years.
> 
> Fact is, Peter King who has access to such info stated the exact opposite of Rumsfeld.
> 
> Fact is, Rumsfeld is no longer privy to top secret, classified, or sensitive info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How interesting to see King reveal classified information...or at least pretend he is.
Click to expand...


How is it classified? The Obama administration has already stated the Bush Administration utilized waterboarding?


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what. You stated:
> 
> 
> 
> And I named MORE than three....but, knowing you, you'll change the question and accuse me of running away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did?
> 
> I just checked and I dont see where you named any.
> Please give me the post number where you named more than three...heck...give me the post numbner where you named at least one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh, so after many years of you lefty's calling Rumsfeld a Liar, Scumbag, and various other typical, hateful,  leftwing BS, all of a sudden you're going to throw up Rumsfeld as a credible source in order to try and protect your beloved president who may have used info from a teqnique that you lib's have been whining about for years.
> 
> Fact is, Peter King who has access to such info stated the exact opposite of Rumsfeld.
> 
> Fact is, Rumsfeld is no longer privy to top secret, classified, or sensitive info.



Why would he possibly have any reason to lie?  Are you accusing DONALD RUMSFELD of being biased against the Bush administration now?

The information was obtained years ago, and Rumsfeld would have been directly involved at the time it occurred.

And Peter King has a habit of talking out his ass. 

But wait, now the White House is backing Rumsfeld up:

OBAMA OFFICIAL: Bin Laden Intelligence NOT The Result Of Waterboarding

There ya go.


----------



## mudwhistle

And what method got them going in the right direction to begin with?

Trust me, it wasn't a warm handshake and a Happy Meal


----------



## bodecea

Biggles said:


> Gitmo Works.
> 
> Enhanced interrogation works.
> 
> BO was wrong about Gitmo and most other issues he spoke about when campaigning.  He now knows the facts and the tough truths of the world.
> 
> 
> PS:
> Bin Laden is dead.
> 
> Bin Laden is shark bait.
> 
> Bin Laden is burning in hell.  ​




How do we know "enhanced interrogation work"?    Did it finally get Sean Hannity to cough it up for the Wounded Warriors charity?


----------



## Jarhead

CountofTuscany said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were correct bodecea...
> 
> Ravi ran from the question.
> 
> Not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> There, I did end up negging you.
> 
> Ta ta, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you neg people?
Click to expand...


its ones way to avoid banging their head on the keyboard.
It is for those that take this board way too seriously
I have never negative repped.....and although I have been neg repped only twice.....one being today....I dont believe in embarrassing the repper by posting it.
I see it as their own little secret..and I let them keep it.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Vast LWC

CountofTuscany said:


> Waterboarding has give Obama a short term boost in the polls. He better enjoy it before the next unemployment figures come out.



Who the hell cares about "the polls".  We're talking about Osama Bin Laden being captured here.  Get our mind out of who's scoring the most political points for a change.


----------



## bodecea

We've got righties quoting Right wing sources that they used waterboarding and it lead to OBL's location.

We've got righties quoting Right wing sources that waterboarding did NOT lead to OBL's location.

We've got lefties quoting Right wing sources that waterboarding did NOT lead to OBL's location and Righties questioning their sources.


THis is going to be quite the fun story to follow.  Where is the Truth?   Does anyone really know?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Big Black Dog said:


> One less cockroach in the world.  Let's whack some more.



I prefer said whacking AFTER a conviction in a court of law.

i know, what an idea.....


----------



## bodecea

Jarhead said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, I did end up negging you.
> 
> Ta ta, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you neg people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *its ones way to avoid banging their head on the keyboard.
> It is for those that take this board way too seriously*
> I have never negative repped.....and although I have been neg repped only twice.....one being today....I dont believe in embarrassing the repper by posting it.
> I see it as their own little secret..and I let them keep it.
Click to expand...


  I see you've met AllieBaba.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waterboarding has give Obama a short term boost in the polls. He better enjoy it before the next unemployment figures come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell cares about "the polls".  We're talking about Osama Bin Laden being captured here.  Get our mind out of who's scoring the most political points for a change.
Click to expand...


Why? That's where Obama's head is at. Not on improving the country or our situation.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> There, I did end up negging you.
> 
> Ta ta, liar.



That's because you are a petty and childish piece of shit.

But everyone already knew this.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> And what method got them going in the right direction to begin with?
> 
> Trust me, it wasn't a warm handshake and a Happy Meal



I don't know, perhaps they were using sleep deprivation, or one of any of the many methods in the CIA handbook.

But we now know that it definitely was *not *physical torture, especially waterboarding.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Jarhead said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, I did end up negging you.
> 
> Ta ta, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you neg people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its ones way to avoid banging their head on the keyboard.
> It is for those that take this board way too seriously
> I have never negative repped.....and although I have been neg repped only twice.....one being today....I dont believe in embarrassing the repper by posting it.
> I see it as their own little secret..and I let them keep it.
Click to expand...


It seems like a sign of frustration or defeat IMO.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what method got them going in the right direction to begin with?
> 
> Trust me, it wasn't a warm handshake and a Happy Meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, perhaps they were using sleep deprivation, or one of any of the many methods in the CIA handbook.
> 
> But we now know that it definitely was *not *physical torture, especially waterboarding.
Click to expand...


And how do you KNOW that?


----------



## mudwhistle

Vast LWC said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waterboarding has give Obama a short term boost in the polls. He better enjoy it before the next unemployment figures come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell cares about "the polls".  We're talking about Osama Bin Laden being captured here.  Get our mind out of who's scoring the most political points for a change.
Click to expand...


Captured, my ass!!!

They gave him two warning shots in the head. 

Nice shot btw. 

I would have just gone center-mass. The shooter was just showing off.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CountofTuscany said:


> Why do you neg people?



She's petty and childish.


----------



## Vast LWC

CountofTuscany said:


> Why? That's where Obama's head is at. Not on improving the country or our situation.



If that's where "Obama's head is" then he would have saved this for a September or October surprise next year.  Or he would have acted much earlier and used it for the mid-terms.

It would be utterly moronic to do a big political stunt a year-and-a-half out from the elections.

George HW Bush, for instance, went from an 89% APR to a 29% APR in the year-and-a-half before the 1992 elections.


----------



## mudwhistle

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what method got them going in the right direction to begin with?
> 
> Trust me, it wasn't a warm handshake and a Happy Meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, perhaps they were using sleep deprivation, or one of any of the many methods in the CIA handbook.
> 
> But we now know that it definitely was *not *physical torture, especially waterboarding.
Click to expand...

It's classified so you don't really know, do you???


----------



## Vast LWC

bodecea said:


> We've got righties quoting Right wing sources that they used waterboarding and it lead to OBL's location.
> 
> We've got righties quoting Right wing sources that waterboarding did NOT lead to OBL's location.
> 
> We've got lefties quoting Right wing sources that waterboarding did NOT lead to OBL's location and Righties questioning their sources.
> 
> 
> THis is going to be quite the fun story to follow.  Where is the Truth?   Does anyone really know?



There's no question.  All the people who would know now agree, except apparently Peter King.

And Peter King has been known to spout stupid stuff before he knew what he was talking about in the past, so that's really not surprising.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? That's where Obama's head is at. Not on improving the country or our situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's where "Obama's head is" then he would have saved this for a September or October surprise next year.  Or he would have acted much earlier and used it for the mid-terms.
> 
> It would be utterly moronic to do a big political stunt a year-and-a-half out from the elections.
> 
> George HW Bush, for instance, went from an 89% APR to a 29% APR in the year-and-a-half before the 1992 elections.
Click to expand...


Obama has bigger problems right now. Tanking ratings, a non responsive economy, steady unemployment and rising gas prices which are what lead to the last tanking of the economy. The future is not bright and he knows he needs to slow the tide right now. Why did he choose to release the birth certificate right now? That was a choice. Why not wait like you said?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course as most libs do when they have a weak argument, they tend to leave out important details like what led to discovering the identity of said informant.
> What specifically was the method used to gather this intel? What is "normal questioning"? Is it normal practice to severly beat the prisoner, or throw them in a cold isolation cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever "Normal Questioning" entails, Rumsfeld specifically states that it does not involve "harsh questioning", specifically "Waterboarding".
Click to expand...

Rumsfeld is a fuckin' idiot......Rumsfeld became an idiot when he took the Iraq mission out of the hands of the Generals, and placed it squarely in his own. Rumsfeld demanded that all major tactical decisions would go through him, instead of allowing the Generals to just do their damn jobs, Rumsfled changed the ROE's, and at that point every thing went south. Our hands were tied on many levels, and the Bogey's took full advantage. Havok ensued.....The Rumsfled fiasco fully proved that you don't let god damn civilian's run wars. You don't let civialians make tactical decisions.....Leave 'em on the damn sidelines where they belong, and let the military do their job.....Had Rumsfeld just sat back and shut the fuck up, our casualties would most likely be less than a third of what they are.

My only real bitch about Bush and his presidency was allowing Rumsfeld to grow balls......And we all witnessed what happened when Rumsfeld was tossed to curb, the mission was back on track. The Generals were back, fully in charge, and the mission became a success.

What Rumsfled did was akin to a President making the decision to go, and then jumping into one of the helicopters, asking "how do I start this thing?", ok LETS GO!........Bad things will undoubtedly happen.

I trust Rumsfeld about as much as I trust Obama stating he had no idea what William Ayers was all about when he launched his political career in his home.......Bullshitters are bullshitters, nothing more!


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've got righties quoting Right wing sources that they used waterboarding and it lead to OBL's location.
> 
> We've got righties quoting Right wing sources that waterboarding did NOT lead to OBL's location.
> 
> We've got lefties quoting Right wing sources that waterboarding did NOT lead to OBL's location and Righties questioning their sources.
> 
> 
> THis is going to be quite the fun story to follow.  Where is the Truth?   Does anyone really know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no question.  All the people who would know now agree, except apparently Peter King.
> 
> And Peter King has been known to spout stupid stuff before he knew what he was talking about in the past, so that's really not surprising.
Click to expand...


Really? Everything I'm seeing is to the contrary.


----------



## Jarhead

Vast LWC said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? That's where Obama's head is at. Not on improving the country or our situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's where "Obama's head is" then he would have saved this for a September or October surprise next year.  Or he would have acted much earlier and used it for the mid-terms.
> 
> It would be utterly moronic to do a big political stunt a year-and-a-half out from the elections.
> 
> George HW Bush, for instance, went from an 89% APR to a 29% APR in the year-and-a-half before the 1992 elections.
Click to expand...


I agree. This had nothng to do with elections. Truth is, If the mission failed, he would have lost any chance of re-election as he would have lost his entire far left base as well as many of the independents.
I give him a total thumbs up on this. He put his political fuiture on the line for the American people.
Sadly, I believe Bush also did the same...and the American People chastised him for it. He did what he thought was best despite it being unpopular.
It is not easy being the President. You must make difficult decisions. Obama finally made one in my eyes.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Wicked Jester said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course as most libs do when they have a weak argument, they tend to leave out important details like what led to discovering the identity of said informant.
> What specifically was the method used to gather this intel? What is "normal questioning"? Is it normal practice to severly beat the prisoner, or throw them in a cold isolation cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever "Normal Questioning" entails, Rumsfeld specifically states that it does not involve "harsh questioning", specifically "Waterboarding".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumsfeld is a fuckin' idiot......Rumsfeld became an idiot when he took the Iraq mission out of the hands of the Generals, and placed it squarely in his own. Rumsfeld demanded that all major tactical decisions would go through him, instead of allowing the Generals to do just do their damn jobs, Rumsfled changed the ROE's, and at that point every thing went south. Our hands were tied on many levels, and the Bogey's took full advantage. Havok ensued.....The Rumsfled fiasco fully proved that you don't let god damn civilian's run wars. You don't let civialians make tactical decisions.....Leave 'em on the damn sidelines where they belong, and let the military do their job.....Had Rumsfeld just sat back and shut the fuck up, our casualties would most likely be less than a third of what they are.
> 
> My only real bitch about Bush and his presidency was allowing Rumsfeld to grow balls......And we all witnessed what happened when Rumsfeld was tossed to curb, the mission was back on track. The Generals were back, fully in charge, and the mission became a success.
> 
> What Rumsfled did was akin to a President making the decision to go, and then jumping into one of the helicopters, asking "how do I start this thing?", ok LETS GO!........Bad things will undoubtedly happen.
> 
> I trust Rumsfeld about as much as I trust Obama stating he had no idea what William Ayers was all about when he launched his political career in his home.......Bullshitters are bullshitters, nothing more!
Click to expand...


A classic Hitler move. And we all know how well that ended up.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> Captured, my ass!!!
> 
> They gave him two warning shots in the head.
> 
> Nice shot btw.
> 
> I would have just gone center-mass. The shooter was just showing off.



Yes, good point.  And I completely agree.  Headshots were just showing off, but if you're going to kill Osama Bin Laden, you might as well do it with style.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> It's classified so you don't really know, do you???



I personally don't.  But a lot of people who do just confirmed that that is in fact the case.


----------



## brokenarrow

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captured, my ass!!!
> 
> They gave him two warning shots in the head.
> 
> Nice shot btw.
> 
> I would have just gone center-mass. The shooter was just showing off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good point. And I completely agree. Headshots were just showing off, but if you're going to kill Osama Bin Laden, you might as well do it with style.
Click to expand...

 
Then why not a wooden stake through the heart?


----------



## mudwhistle

I think Obama wants to become a wartime President because he might think this shit is fun. I hear he's making all kinds of aggressive announcements and sounding tough. 

Maybe all the green-jobs BS, and health care BS isn't working for him, but kicking ass on the enemy is doing wonders for him.


----------



## mudwhistle

I think Obama wants to become a wartime President because he might think this shit is fun. I hear he's making all kinds of aggressive announcements and sounding tough. 

Maybe all the green-jobs BS, and health care BS isn't working for him, but kicking ass on the enemy is doing wonders for him.


----------



## Jarhead

Vast LWC said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've got righties quoting Right wing sources that they used waterboarding and it lead to OBL's location.
> 
> We've got righties quoting Right wing sources that waterboarding did NOT lead to OBL's location.
> 
> We've got lefties quoting Right wing sources that waterboarding did NOT lead to OBL's location and Righties questioning their sources.
> 
> 
> THis is going to be quite the fun story to follow.  Where is the Truth?   Does anyone really know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no question.  All the people who would know now agree, except apparently Peter King.
> 
> And Peter King has been known to spout stupid stuff before he knew what he was talking about in the past, so that's really not surprising.
Click to expand...


Seeing as Obamas SoHS was asked about waterboarding and he did not outright say "it did not contribute""...I must believe that it contributed...and I say that because Obama is strobgly agaiunst waterboarding.

To the contrary..his answer was "there were manby factors that led to his whereabouts...." when he was specifically asked if waterboarding was a part of it.

A PERFECT time for him to say assertively....."absolutely not..."

Basic logic.....it most certainly did contribute. Does not mean I defend the use of waterboarding.....but logic is logic.


----------



## Vast LWC

CountofTuscany said:


> Obama has bigger problems right now. Tanking ratings, a non responsive economy, steady unemployment and rising gas prices which are what lead to the last tanking of the economy. The future is not bright and he knows he needs to slow the tide right now. Why did he choose to release the birth certificate right now? That was a choice. Why not wait like you said?



Why wouldn't he?  

Donald Trump, a major contender in the opposition party's nominee field brought it up, so he brought it out to show how much of a fool Trump is.  Case Closed.


----------



## Jarhead

mudwhistle said:


> I think Obama wants to become a wartime President because he might think this shit is fun. I hear he's making all kinds of aggressive announcements and sounding tough.
> 
> Maybe all the green-jobs BS, and health care BS isn't working for him, but kicking ass on the enemy is doing wonders for him.



I heard rumor that he brought his GI Joe dolls into the tub with him last week.


----------



## Vast LWC

Jarhead said:


> Seeing as Obamas SoHS was asked about waterboarding and he did not outright say "it did not contribute""...I must believe that it contributed...and I say that because Obama is strobgly agaiunst waterboarding.
> 
> To the contrary..his answer was "there were manby factors that led to his whereabouts...." when he was specifically asked if waterboarding was a part of it.
> 
> A PERFECT time for him to say assertively....."absolutely not..."
> 
> Basic logic.....it most certainly did contribute. Does not mean I defend the use of waterboarding.....but logic is logic.



Seeing as how Brennan then went on a talk show the next morning and specifically stated just that, it seems quite likely the the SoHS simply did not know the specifics at the time.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Jarhead said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama wants to become a wartime President because he might think this shit is fun. I hear he's making all kinds of aggressive announcements and sounding tough.
> 
> Maybe all the green-jobs BS, and health care BS isn't working for him, but kicking ass on the enemy is doing wonders for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard rumor that he brought his GI Joe dolls into the tub with him last week.
Click to expand...



I don't care who ya' are, that's funny shit right there!


----------



## Jarhead

Vast LWC said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has bigger problems right now. Tanking ratings, a non responsive economy, steady unemployment and rising gas prices which are what lead to the last tanking of the economy. The future is not bright and he knows he needs to slow the tide right now. Why did he choose to release the birth certificate right now? That was a choice. Why not wait like you said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> Donald Trump, a major contender in the opposition party's nominee field brought it up, so he brought it out to show how much of a fool Trump is.  Case Closed.
Click to expand...


So he didnt do it for the average Joe American who asked him to do it for over 2 years...but he had no issue doing it if it meant he can make an opponent look like a fool.

Now THERE is the maturity we all like to see in our President.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> One less cockroach in the world.  Let's whack some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer said whacking AFTER a conviction in a court of law.
> 
> i know, what an idea.....
Click to expand...


Yeah.  Let's give them a trail in the same court they used prior to the WTC incident.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has bigger problems right now. Tanking ratings, a non responsive economy, steady unemployment and rising gas prices which are what lead to the last tanking of the economy. The future is not bright and he knows he needs to slow the tide right now. Why did he choose to release the birth certificate right now? That was a choice. Why not wait like you said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> Donald Trump, a major contender in the opposition party's nominee field brought it up, so he brought it out to show how much of a fool Trump is.  Case Closed.
Click to expand...


Like you said, it's too early in the game.   or were you mistaken when you said that? which is it.

Plenty of other major contenders have brought it up.  Including Hillary Clinton, the original one.  Why now, 3 years later?


----------



## Vast LWC

jarhead said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think obama wants to become a wartime president because he might think this shit is fun. I hear he's making all kinds of aggressive announcements and sounding tough.
> 
> Maybe all the green-jobs bs, and health care bs isn't working for him, but kicking ass on the enemy is doing wonders for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i heard rumor that he brought his gi joe dolls into the tub with him last week.
Click to expand...


lol.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Bin Laden's famous last words:

I need U.S. Special Op's forces like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Jarhead said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama wants to become a wartime President because he might think this shit is fun. I hear he's making all kinds of aggressive announcements and sounding tough.
> 
> Maybe all the green-jobs BS, and health care BS isn't working for him, but kicking ass on the enemy is doing wonders for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard rumor that he brought his GI Joe dolls into the tub with him last week.
Click to expand...


He reminds me of the John Laroquette character in the movie Stripes.


----------



## Vast LWC

Jarhead said:


> So he didnt do it for the average Joe American who asked him to do it for over 2 years...but he had no issue doing it if it meant he can make an opponent look like a fool.
> 
> Now THERE is the maturity we all like to see in our President.



Where's the maturity level of the people who were screaming about it in the first place?

It was a stupid debate, and Obama didn't want to bother getting involved.

But it was probably very satisfying to make a fool out of the Donald by bringing it out.  I don't blame him.


----------



## Nic_Driver

Trajan said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, let's not forget that, if we're crediting Presidents as well as CIA and troops, then an honorable high 5 to George W Bush.... This started under his watch. If Obama gets a high 5 for authorizing the 'go', then so does W for authorizing the 'whatever it takes' scenario at Gitmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and frankly, I thought of it, I took the cowards way out, I just didn't want to put with the screeching shit that would take place for starting a thank you too Bush  thread.
> 
> 
> he took a ton of shit to ensure the cia could do what they do which got us here, and he does deserve credit.
Click to expand...


Do you mean that Bush was responsible for our safety when the single largest terror attack on American soil happened?

Do you mean that Bush had Osama all but caught in Afghanistan only to withdrawal our troops and let him go?  

Do you mean that Bush then invaded the wrong country based on lies, wasting billions of dollars and thousands more American lives?

Do you mean that Bush told us he no longer cared about Osama's capture?

Oh, he deserves credit alright...and a trial...


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he didnt do it for the average Joe American who asked him to do it for over 2 years...but he had no issue doing it if it meant he can make an opponent look like a fool.
> 
> Now THERE is the maturity we all like to see in our President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the maturity level of the people who were screaming about it in the first place?
> 
> It was a stupid debate, and Obama didn't want to bother getting involved.
> 
> But it was probably very satisfying to make a fool out of the Donald by bringing it out.  I don't blame him.
Click to expand...


But why bring it out now? Especially when what he brought out only seems to have created more controversy?


----------



## CountofTuscany

Nic_Driver said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, let's not forget that, if we're crediting Presidents as well as CIA and troops, then an honorable high 5 to George W Bush.... This started under his watch. If Obama gets a high 5 for authorizing the 'go', then so does W for authorizing the 'whatever it takes' scenario at Gitmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and frankly, I thought of it, I took the cowards way out, I just didn't want to put with the screeching shit that would take place for starting a thank you too Bush  thread.
> 
> 
> he took a ton of shit to ensure the cia could do what they do which got us here, and he does deserve credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean that Bush was responsible for our safety when the single largest terror attack on American soil happened?
> 
> Do you mean that Bush had Osama all but caught in Afghanistan only to withdrawal our troops and let him go?
> 
> Do you mean that Bush then invaded the wrong country based on lies, wasting billions of dollars and thousands more American lives?
> 
> Do you mean that Bush told us he no longer cared about Osama's capture?
> 
> Oh, he deserves credit alright...and a trial...
Click to expand...


Yea give it up. Your tirade is long ago worn out.


----------



## Jarhead

Vast LWC said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he didnt do it for the average Joe American who asked him to do it for over 2 years...but he had no issue doing it if it meant he can make an opponent look like a fool.
> 
> Now THERE is the maturity we all like to see in our President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the maturity level of the people who were screaming about it in the first place?
> 
> It was a stupid debate, and Obama didn't want to bother getting involved.
> 
> But it was probably very satisfying to make a fool out of the Donald by bringing it out.  I don't blame him.
Click to expand...


we dont expect the average Joe to be mature...they are who they are....and they asked their employee to show it..

He refused.

But he was willing to show it if he "gained" from it.

Sorry....immature in my eyes.

None of us should give a pass to any poilitician who is not willing to do for the people what he is willing to do for political expediency.

Fine not to show it to those that asked...but then dont show it at all.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, I did end up negging you.
> 
> Ta ta, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a petty and childish piece of shit.
> 
> But everyone already knew this.
Click to expand...


Yes, we know you've met AllieBaba.


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> Rumsfeld is a fuckin' idiot......Rumsfeld became an idiot when he took the Iraq mission out of the hands of the Generals, and placed it squarely in his own. Rumsfeld demanded that all major tactical decisions would go through him, instead of allowing the Generals to just do their damn jobs, Rumsfled changed the ROE's, and at that point every thing went south. Our hands were tied on many levels, and the Bogey's took full advantage. Havok ensued.....The Rumsfled fiasco fully proved that you don't let god damn civilian's run wars. You don't let civialians make tactical decisions.....Leave 'em on the damn sidelines where they belong, and let the military do their job.....Had Rumsfeld just sat back and shut the fuck up, our casualties would most likely be less than a third of what they are.
> 
> My only real bitch about Bush and his presidency was allowing Rumsfeld to grow balls......And we all witnessed what happened when Rumsfeld was tossed to curb, the mission was back on track. The Generals were back, fully in charge, and the mission became a success.
> 
> What Rumsfled did was akin to a President making the decision to go, and then jumping into one of the helicopters, asking "how do I start this thing?", ok LETS GO!........Bad things will undoubtedly happen.
> 
> I trust Rumsfeld about as much as I trust Obama stating he had no idea what William Ayers was all about when he launched his political career in his home.......Bullshitters are bullshitters, nothing more!



I completely agree, Rumsfeld is a moron.

But there is no reason at all why he would lie about this.  When there's a lie, there needs to be motivation.  And Rumfeld may be a jackass, but he wouldn't just lie for no reason.


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> Bin Laden's famous last words:
> 
> I need U.S. Special Op's forces like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## bodecea

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captured, my ass!!!
> 
> They gave him two warning shots in the head.
> 
> Nice shot btw.
> 
> I would have just gone center-mass. The shooter was just showing off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good point.  And I completely agree.  Headshots were just showing off, but if you're going to kill Osama Bin Laden, you might as well do it with style.
Click to expand...


Two Taps are efficient...drop the subject faster than anything...but they take skill.  Our SEALS got mad skills!


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumsfeld is a fuckin' idiot......Rumsfeld became an idiot when he took the Iraq mission out of the hands of the Generals, and placed it squarely in his own. Rumsfeld demanded that all major tactical decisions would go through him, instead of allowing the Generals to just do their damn jobs, Rumsfled changed the ROE's, and at that point every thing went south. Our hands were tied on many levels, and the Bogey's took full advantage. Havok ensued.....The Rumsfled fiasco fully proved that you don't let god damn civilian's run wars. You don't let civialians make tactical decisions.....Leave 'em on the damn sidelines where they belong, and let the military do their job.....Had Rumsfeld just sat back and shut the fuck up, our casualties would most likely be less than a third of what they are.
> 
> My only real bitch about Bush and his presidency was allowing Rumsfeld to grow balls......And we all witnessed what happened when Rumsfeld was tossed to curb, the mission was back on track. The Generals were back, fully in charge, and the mission became a success.
> 
> What Rumsfled did was akin to a President making the decision to go, and then jumping into one of the helicopters, asking "how do I start this thing?", ok LETS GO!........Bad things will undoubtedly happen.
> 
> I trust Rumsfeld about as much as I trust Obama stating he had no idea what William Ayers was all about when he launched his political career in his home.......Bullshitters are bullshitters, nothing more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree, Rumsfeld is a moron.
> 
> But there is no reason at all why he would lie about this.  When there's a lie, there needs to be motivation.  And Rumfeld may be a jackass, but he wouldn't just lie for no reason.
Click to expand...


In addition, an Associated Press story that cites former CIA officials attributes the bin Laden information to standard interrogation perfrormed months after Mohammed was subjected to the technique.

Mohammed, a Guantanamo Bay detainee, was reportedly waterboarded 183 times.

The guy was waterboarded 183 times and they are trying to say it had no effect?  


You know why he would lie? Becasue his statements are not going on a little message board. They are being heard loud and clear by everyone in the world. What's done in private interogations should not be public knowledge. It's bad enough Obama and his merry band of liberals squawked about it in the first place and gave America a black eye.


----------



## CountofTuscany

bodecea said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captured, my ass!!!
> 
> They gave him two warning shots in the head.
> 
> Nice shot btw.
> 
> I would have just gone center-mass. The shooter was just showing off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good point.  And I completely agree.  Headshots were just showing off, but if you're going to kill Osama Bin Laden, you might as well do it with style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two Taps are efficient...drop the subject faster than anything...but they take skill.  Our SEALS got mad skills!
Click to expand...


And you know where they got those skills?  They've been shooting all their lives. They entered the Navy as Master Class Marksmen. It's a craft that takes years of experience and practice.  Let's ban guns so we can all feel good we've made the world a safer place.


----------



## bodecea

Vast LWC said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has bigger problems right now. Tanking ratings, a non responsive economy, steady unemployment and rising gas prices which are what lead to the last tanking of the economy. The future is not bright and he knows he needs to slow the tide right now. Why did he choose to release the birth certificate right now? That was a choice. Why not wait like you said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> Donald Trump, a major contender in the opposition party's nominee field brought it up, so he brought it out to show how much of a fool Trump is.  Case Closed.
Click to expand...


You have to love the scenerio:

Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate?   What does he have to hide?

Sane People (right & left) & Obama:  He doesn't need to show it, Hawaii's confirmed it.

Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate? What does he have to hide?

Sane People (right & left)& Obama:  Here's the COLB.

Far Righties & Birthers:  Why isn't Obama showing his long form birth certificate?  What does he have to hide?

Obama  Ok, here's my birth certificate.

Far Righties & Birthers:   Why are you showing it NOW??!!??!??!


----------



## CountofTuscany

bodecea said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has bigger problems right now. Tanking ratings, a non responsive economy, steady unemployment and rising gas prices which are what lead to the last tanking of the economy. The future is not bright and he knows he needs to slow the tide right now. Why did he choose to release the birth certificate right now? That was a choice. Why not wait like you said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> Donald Trump, a major contender in the opposition party's nominee field brought it up, so he brought it out to show how much of a fool Trump is.  Case Closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to love the scenerio:
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate?   What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left) & Obama:  He doesn't need to show it, Hawaii's confirmed it.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate? What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left)& Obama:  Here's the COLB.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:  Why isn't Obama showing his long form birth certificate?  What does he have to hide?
> 
> Obama  Ok, here's my birth certificate.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why are you showing it NOW??!!??!??!
Click to expand...


We all know that. His ratings are tanking and he needs to try to stem the tide. He's lucky Hillary has thrown in the towel or she'd be all over his exposed ass.


----------



## Samson

CountofTuscany said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> Donald Trump, a major contender in the opposition party's nominee field brought it up, so he brought it out to show how much of a fool Trump is.  Case Closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to love the scenerio:
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate?   What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left) & Obama:  He doesn't need to show it, Hawaii's confirmed it.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate? What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left)& Obama:  Here's the COLB.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:  Why isn't Obama showing his long form birth certificate?  What does he have to hide?
> 
> Obama  Ok, here's my birth certificate.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why are you showing it NOW??!!??!??!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know that. His ratings are tanking and he needs to try to stem the tide. He's lucky Hillary has thrown in the towel or she'd be all over his exposed ass.
Click to expand...


Isn't there a whole thread about How Heroic Obama Is: Chapter 44 "He Found His Birth Certificate?"

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...erical-and-well-delivered-17.html#post3601180

I recall it was the Chapter in the _How Heroic Obama Is_ saga between "He Can Chew Gum!!" and "He Can Visit Brazil."


----------



## bodecea

CountofTuscany said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> Donald Trump, a major contender in the opposition party's nominee field brought it up, so he brought it out to show how much of a fool Trump is.  Case Closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to love the scenerio:
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate?   What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left) & Obama:  He doesn't need to show it, Hawaii's confirmed it.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate? What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left)& Obama:  Here's the COLB.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:  Why isn't Obama showing his long form birth certificate?  What does he have to hide?
> 
> Obama  Ok, here's my birth certificate.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why are you showing it NOW??!!??!??!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know that. His ratings are tanking and he needs to try to stem the tide. He's lucky Hillary has thrown in the towel or she'd be all over his exposed ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

So many sour grapes.

So little time.


----------



## Wicked Jester

CountofTuscany said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> Donald Trump, a major contender in the opposition party's nominee field brought it up, so he brought it out to show how much of a fool Trump is.  Case Closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to love the scenerio:
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate?   What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left) & Obama:  He doesn't need to show it, Hawaii's confirmed it.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate? What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left)& Obama:  Here's the COLB.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:  Why isn't Obama showing his long form birth certificate?  What does he have to hide?
> 
> Obama  Ok, here's my birth certificate.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why are you showing it NOW??!!??!??!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know that. His ratings are tanking and he needs to try to stem the tide. He's lucky Hillary has thrown in the towel or she'd be all over his exposed ass.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't count the ol' witch out just yet. It's doubtful she has lost that sense of entitlement, And we all know William Jethro is chompin' at the bit to get back in that big ol' house with full access to typical airheaded, plump, niave, slutty leftwing interns.


----------



## Ravi

Two competent Democrats bracketing an incompetent Republican.

Sweet!


----------



## Vast LWC

CountofTuscany said:


> In addition, an Associated Press story that cites former CIA officials attributes the bin Laden information to standard interrogation perfrormed months after Mohammed was subjected to the technique.
> 
> Mohammed, a Guantanamo Bay detainee, was reportedly waterboarded 183 times.
> 
> The guy was waterboarded 183 times and they are trying to say it had no effect?
> 
> 
> You know why he would lie? Becasue his statements are not going on a little message board. They are being heard loud and clear by everyone in the world. What's done in private interogations should not be public knowledge. It's bad enough Obama and his merry band of liberals squawked about it in the first place and gave America a black eye.



What did Obama have to do with the original "squawking"?  

The New York Times broke the story in 2004.  Did Obama work at The Times?


----------



## CountofTuscany

You know, these whiny little kids really need to learn to STFU. Bin Laden is dead. What are they worried about? 

Optimism about future for American youth at all-time low - Yahoo! News

In recent weeks, we've seen indications that Americans are deeply pessimistic about the state of the economy. Now, there's evidence that we're feeling gloomy not just about the present, but about the future too.

Just 44 percent of respondents to a new Gallup poll said it was very or somewhat likely that today's young people will have a better life than their parents. Fifty-five percent said it was very or somewhat unlikely.

That's the worst response since the question was first asked in 1983. It's far worse, even, than the results the survey yielded during the depths of the Great Recession in March 2009. At that time, 59 percent said it was likely that young people's lives would be better than their parents', while 40 percent said it was unlikely.


----------



## elvis

Wicked Jester said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to love the scenerio:
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate?   What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left) & Obama:  He doesn't need to show it, Hawaii's confirmed it.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why isn't Obama showing his Birth Certificate? What does he have to hide?
> 
> Sane People (right & left)& Obama:  Here's the COLB.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:  Why isn't Obama showing his long form birth certificate?  What does he have to hide?
> 
> Obama  Ok, here's my birth certificate.
> 
> Far Righties & Birthers:   Why are you showing it NOW??!!??!??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that. His ratings are tanking and he needs to try to stem the tide. He's lucky Hillary has thrown in the towel or she'd be all over his exposed ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't count the ol' witch out just yet. It's doubtful she has lost that sense of entitlement, And we all know William Jethro is chompin' at the bit to get back in that big ol' house with full access to typical airheaded, plump, niave, slutty leftwing interns.
Click to expand...

hillary only has so much time left to resign and demonize obama in time for primary season.  she's not running.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Ravi said:


> Two competent Democrats bracketing an incompetent Republican.
> 
> Sweet!



Sounds like a fairy tale


----------



## Samson

As I depart this thread, I wonder if Obama will have anything more to claim as success other than:

1. He thought it was a good idea to Kill OBL
2. He found his birth certificate
3. He can probably walk and chew gum simultaneously.

***unsubscribe***


----------



## teapartysamurai

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that would be Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Clinton had 2 opportunities to either kill or capture Bin Laden and he turned down both. But you go ahead and spout your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is UNTRUE. Clinton was obsessed with getting OBL. they missed their opportunity b/c they didn't want heavy collateral damage.
Click to expand...

 
Bwahahahaa!!!!!!  

Clinton was "obsessed" with getting OBL????????  

On Tape, Clinton Admits Passing Up bin Laden Capture; Lewinsky Played Role

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe5BFWgGgeY]YouTube - Clinton refused to kill bin Laden[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qgKAsfp_lc]YouTube - Clinton Admits He Refused To Take Bin Laden[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BGkfIEjLeg]YouTube - Clinton Administration failures precipitated 9/11[/ame]

You libs and the lies you both tell and believe.  You are going to believe A KNOWN LIAR like Bill Clinton???????  

I bet you will tell me everybody else is lying, only Clinton is telling the truth.


----------



## teapartysamurai

idb said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, you've got the use of those smileys sorted...good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals are losing they whine about the smilies!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha...look at them go...I bet they make you feel happy.
Click to expand...

 
Do you want some cheese to go with that whine?


----------



## teapartysamurai

bodecea said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite right, Obama potentially risked his presidency and his personal legacy on this one operation.
> He deserves a share of the credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He RISKED HIS PRESIDENCY??????????????????
> 
> There are people on the left now saying there is no way Obama can lose in 2012 and you people on the left are claiming he risked his presidency?????????
> 
> Yeah, because those people dancing in Times Square Sunday night were sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry Bin Laden's dead!
> 
> Can you guys get anymore full of it??????
> 
> I bet you can try!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst. Desert One.
Click to expand...

 
BIG Difference!

The military Carter was using were seasonsed soldiers dealing with terrorism.

The military Obama used was the Bush military, that had been fighting these pukes since 2001, had been waterboarding intel out of them since 2001, and on and on and on.


----------



## teapartysamurai

del said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you get it. If you are the liberal media and conservatives are doing it they are crazy, evil, terror breeding, murderes.
> 
> If you are the liberal media and a liberal does it then it brings the nation together and is the greatest thing we ever did.
> 
> They are so blatant in their partisanship, hell they even admit it unapologetically lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You KNOW, if this happened under Bush, they would be trying to undermine it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that would make you different from them how?
> 
> what are you all doing here other than whining and complaining?
Click to expand...

 
How have I underminded it?

Our military did their job.  

By comparison under Bush the Bastard Democrats were accusing innocent soldiers at Haditha, said they flushed Korans at Gitmo (that was Durbin), and called Seal Team 6 "Cheney's Assasination Squad."  (and that's just what I can think of, off the top of my head)

When I say "undermine it" I mean, they would NOT only be attacking Bush, THEY WOULD GO AFTER THE MILITARY LIKE THE BASTARDS DID ALL DURING THE BUSH ADMIN.

Or shall we remember they called Patreus, "Betray us?"

Yeah, damn right, they would be undermining the whole thing.


----------



## Rinata

I have never seen anything like this. Why am I surprised?? I actually thought that maybe this once that the right wing would act adult. Big mistake. The jealousy is outrageous.

As I've said, you care more for your party than you do your country. It's really disgusting. Sore losers.


----------



## bodecea

Rinata said:


> I have never seen anything like this. Why am I surprised?? I actually thought that maybe this once that the right wing would act adult. Big mistake. The jealousy is outrageous.
> 
> As I've said, you care more for your party than you do your country. It's really disgusting. Sore losers.
> 
> View attachment 13304



To be fair, there are a lot of rightwingers giving credit where credit is due....Jarhead, Liability, Del come to mind.....I'm sure there are a lot more, I've seen them, just can't remember the names at this moment.

But Ravi was right...we are awash in Sour Grapes.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Rinata said:


> I have never seen anything like this. Why am I surprised?? I actually thought that maybe this once that the right wing would act adult. Big mistake. The jealousy is outrageous.
> 
> As I've said, you care more for your party than you do your country. It's really disgusting. Sore losers.
> 
> View attachment 13304


What jealousy?

Obama showed some balls. It was a great day. A symbolic idiot is no more.

Kudos to he and Bush for taking the fight to the enemy......Even more kudos to the CIA and Special Op's who are the true hero's of the mission.......And deserve *100%* of the credit for a mission well planned and executed.

But then, i'm quite sure you'll freely admit that the lefty loons spent eight fucking years acting like a bunch of petulent children, who had their cookies taken away after Al (I feed off the ignorant) Gore had his ass handed to him.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CountofTuscany said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two competent Democrats bracketing an incompetent Republican.
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fairy tale
Click to expand...


Considering the source was Ravi, probably an LSD trip....


----------



## rightwinger

Rinata said:


> I have never seen anything like this. Why am I surprised?? I actually thought that maybe this once that the right wing would act adult. Big mistake. The jealousy is outrageous.
> 
> As I've said, you care more for your party than you do your country. It's really disgusting. Sore losers.
> 
> View attachment 13304



It is a sad and pathetic response to an event that all Americans should celebrate


----------



## Foxfyre

Samson said:


> As I depart this thread, I wonder if Obama will have anything more to claim as success other than:
> 
> 1. He thought it was a good idea to Kill OBL
> 2. He found his birth certificate
> 3. He can probably walk and chew gum simultaneously.
> 
> ***unsubscribe***



Well he was also a Nobel Peace Prize recipient.


----------



## JimH52

I just went to FOX news to see what the Right is saying about Bin Laden's demise.  It is sickening.  They are all thanking W and DICK Cheney.  I mean, the Right is so indignant that Obama was the one that called the shots in finally getting Bin Laden.  HYPOCRITES!


----------



## Wicked Jester

JimH52 said:


> I just went to FOX news to see what the Right is saying about Bin Laden's demise.  It is sickening.  They are all thanking W and DICK Cheney.  I mean, the Right is so indignant that Obama was the one that called the shots in finally getting Bin Laden.  HYPOCRITES!


You're lying...........I've seen them heap praise on Obama for making the decision all day long.

Just another damn lib lying through their damn teeth to try and make yet another FAILED political point.


----------



## idb

Just a small observation;
How is it, in some posters' eyes, that a large part of the credit for OBL's apprehension goes to GWB but none of the blame for the current state of the country/economy?


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen anything like this. Why am I surprised?? I actually thought that maybe this once that the right wing would act adult. Big mistake. The jealousy is outrageous.
> 
> As I've said, you care more for your party than you do your country. It's really disgusting. Sore losers.
> 
> View attachment 13304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad and pathetic response to an event that all Americans should celebrate
Click to expand...


Sorry, Rambamo's  actions will only breed more terrorists.




That' what the left would be saying right about now.


----------



## JimH52

Wicked Jester said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to FOX news to see what the Right is saying about Bin Laden's demise.  It is sickening.  They are all thanking W and DICK Cheney.  I mean, the Right is so indignant that Obama was the one that called the shots in finally getting Bin Laden.  HYPOCRITES!
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying...........I've seen them heap praise on Obama for making the decision all day long.
> 
> Just another damn lib lying through their damn teeth to try and make yet another FAILED political point.
Click to expand...


No I'm not.  I am not talking about the robotic talking heads.  I am talking about the comments posted on the site.  They are SICKENING!


----------



## hortysir

idb said:


> Just a small observation;
> How is it, in some posters' eyes, that a large part of the credit for OBL's apprehension goes to GWB but none of the blame for the current state of the country/economy?


Just as the exact opposite holds true.
GW holds all the blame for economy while not getting any credit for this


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Foxfyre said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I depart this thread, I wonder if Obama will have anything more to claim as success other than:
> 
> 1. He thought it was a good idea to Kill OBL
> 2. He found his birth certificate
> 3. He can probably walk and chew gum simultaneously.
> 
> ***unsubscribe***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he was also a Nobel Peace Prize recipient.
Click to expand...


LOL!! Hahaha~  Bet they want that prize back right about now. I just read on Drudge where the UN rights commission is investigating whether Obama was within legal rights to target and have Bin Laden killed. NO matter how much I dislike Obama, the UN and the world can go fuck themselves.. They don't tell us what we can do nor did we need permission to take out that sorry fuck Bin Laden and if they think for one second they can bring some type of world criminal charges up on our President, they had best think again..


----------



## idb

teapartysamurai said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals are losing they whine about the smilies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...look at them go...I bet they make you feel happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want some cheese to go with that whine?
Click to expand...


Golly, eight smileys - what has you in such a good mood today?


----------



## Cal

Well..




..

Just saw this, thought it was funny .


----------



## ROBESPIERRE

Here he is: *Admiral McRaven. *

This is the guy who will assure you that his team caught and shot OBL in the head, blowing his brains out.

His team also thoughtfully gave OBL a proper burial at sea !

After verifying his DNA first ofcourse !

How could anybody doubt such a hero ?

*"Where is the body ? ? ?" . . . . . "At the bottom of the ocean."  . . ! ! ! *


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> I just went to FOX news to see what the Right is saying about Bin Laden's demise.  It is sickening.  They are all thanking W and DICK Cheney.



Ah, so you are a total fucking liar..

You must have voted for Obama half-a-dozen times, huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> No I'm not.



Yes you are.

Lying for your shameful party.


----------



## Rinata

&#8216;Dead or alive&#8217; The sorry history of George W. Bush and the hunt for Osama bin Laden

Fans of former president George W. Bush, including former members of his administration and conservatives online and in the media, have been straining to allow the 43rd president share credit with President Barack Obama for the killing of bin Laden, who took credit for orchestrating the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the U.S., as well as deadly terror attacks in Africa and elsewhere. But Bush&#8217;s record on tracking bin Laden is uneven at best. 

In fact, it appears that while the U.S. military and the CIA were fully prepared to hunt bin Laden down during the Bush years, they were often hampered, by then Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld, and in some cases, by the president, whose caution and deference to Pakistan may have delayed bringing bin Laden to account.

&#8216;Dead or alive&#8217; The sorry history of George W. Bush and the hunt for Osama bin Laden : The Reid Report

I cannot post the entire story, as you know. But go to the link and read the timeline of what GWB did with regards to capturing Bin Laden. And now they want to give him credit. What a totally pathetic bunch.


----------



## Vast LWC

teapartysamurai said:


> BIG Difference!
> 
> The military Carter was using were seasonsed soldiers dealing with terrorism.
> 
> The military Obama used was the Bush military, that had been fighting these pukes since 2001, had been waterboarding intel out of them since 2001, and on and on and on.



He sent a sizable number of American troops deep into Pakistan to capture what may or may not have been Osama Bin Laden.  How is that *not* a huge risk, whether they're "seasoned" or not?


----------



## bodecea

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I depart this thread, I wonder if Obama will have anything more to claim as success other than:
> 
> 1. He thought it was a good idea to Kill OBL
> 2. He found his birth certificate
> 3. He can probably walk and chew gum simultaneously.
> 
> ***unsubscribe***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he was also a Nobel Peace Prize recipient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!! Hahaha~  Bet they want that prize back right about now. I just read on Drudge where the UN rights commission is investigating whether Obama was within legal rights to target and have Bin Laden killed. NO matter how much I dislike Obama, the UN and the world can go fuck themselves.. They don't tell us what we can do nor did we need permission to take out that sorry fuck Bin Laden and if they think for one second they can bring some type of world criminal charges up on our President, they had best think again..
Click to expand...


Kudos to you.


----------



## JimH52

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Lying for your shameful party.
Click to expand...


Oh no I'm not.  There were posters who were giving all the credit to W and DICK.  It is pretty sad that Obama has shown up your warmonger President.  Pretty Sad...


----------



## bodecea

JimH52 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Lying for your shameful party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no I'm not.  There were posters who were giving all the credit to W and DICK.  It is pretty sad that Obama has shown up your warmonger President.  Pretty Sad...
Click to expand...


Everyone involved in the hunt from day one should get credit...there are those who would like to forget anything the past administration did and there are those who would like to forget what the current administration did.

Due to the nature of this Message board, guess which shrill group we get the "pleasure" of hearing from the most?


----------



## mal

^For all my Obama Supporters @ the USMB... In Honor of his Bravery recently in Pakistan and when he Served in the 1st Gulf War as a Younger Man.



peace...


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen anything like this. Why am I surprised?? I actually thought that maybe this once that the right wing would act adult. Big mistake. The jealousy is outrageous.
> 
> As I've said, you care more for your party than you do your country. It's really disgusting. Sore losers.
> 
> View attachment 13304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad and pathetic response to an event that all Americans should celebrate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Rambamo's  actions will only breed more terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That' what the left would be saying right about now.
Click to expand...



Are we?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Rinata said:


> Dead or alive The sorry history of George W. Bush and the hunt for Osama bin Laden
> 
> Fans of former president George W. Bush, including former members of his administration and conservatives online and in the media, have been straining to allow the 43rd president share credit with President Barack Obama for the killing of bin Laden, who took credit for orchestrating the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the U.S., as well as deadly terror attacks in Africa and elsewhere. But Bushs record on tracking bin Laden is uneven at best.
> 
> In fact, it appears that while the U.S. military and the CIA were fully prepared to hunt bin Laden down during the Bush years, they were often hampered, by then Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld, and in some cases, by the president, whose caution and deference to Pakistan may have delayed bringing bin Laden to account.
> 
> Dead or alive The sorry history of George W. Bush and the hunt for Osama bin Laden : The Reid Report
> 
> I cannot post the entire story, as you know. But go to the link and read the timeline of what GWB did with regards to capturing Obama. And now they want to give him credit. What a totally pathetic bunch.


GWB tried to capture Obama?

Interesting.

Too bad he was unsuccessful. Our future generations wouldn't have the burden of dealing with Obama's ineptness on most issues he's dealt with.

BTW, throwing up some BS from a far left site lends you zero credibility.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad and pathetic response to an event that all Americans should celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Rambamo's  actions will only breed more terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That' what the left would be saying right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are we?
Click to expand...

Not now, He was offed on your boys watch.

If it happened under Bush, damn right many of your fellow lefty loons would be cackling like hens right about now.


----------



## Vast LWC

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! Hahaha~  Bet they want that prize back right about now. I just read on Drudge where the UN rights commission is investigating whether Obama was within legal rights to target and have Bin Laden killed. NO matter how much I dislike Obama, the UN and the world can go fuck themselves.. They don't tell us what we can do nor did we need permission to take out that sorry fuck Bin Laden and if they think for one second they can bring some type of world criminal charges up on our President, they had best think again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to you.
Click to expand...


While that is a nice sentiment, since the first six articles on Drudge are links to how there are "doubts" Osama is dead, I'm thinking many of the links on Drudge may be of questionable veracity.

Just saying...


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Rambamo's  actions will only breed more terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That' what the left would be saying right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not now, He was offed on your boys watch.
> 
> If it happened under Bush, damn right many of your fellow lefty loons would be cackling like hens right about now.
Click to expand...


Well, since OBL was never caught during  Bush's administration, we will never know, will we.

As for me...anytime would have been a good time...sooner would have been better than later.....but later is better than never.


----------



## Ravi

mal said:


> ^For all my Obama Supporters @ the USMB... In Honor of his Bravery recently in Pakistan and when he Served in the 1st Gulf War as a Younger Man.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


Are you drunk, mal? Your post makes less sense than usual.


----------



## JimH52

Here is a small example of what you read on FOX:



> nickthecat  13 minutes ago
> 
> Osama was Obama's blood brother, he died to help his re election campaign.
> Like Flag ReplyReply   blanchedub  5 minutes ago in reply to nickthecat
> 
> You are a traitor to your country with that comment.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we?
> 
> 
> 
> Not now, He was offed on your boys watch.
> 
> If it happened under Bush, damn right many of your fellow lefty loons would be cackling like hens right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since OBL was never caught during  Bush's administration, we will never know, will we.
> 
> As for me...anytime would have been a good time...sooner would have been better than later.....but later is better than never.
Click to expand...

Just think how much different the world would be if Clinton had actually done his job, and taken the shot when he had him dead to right.


----------



## Wicked Jester

JimH52 said:


> Here is a small example of what you read on FOX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickthecat  13 minutes ago
> 
> Osama was Obama's blood brother, he died to help his re election campaign.
> Like Flag ReplyReply   blanchedub  5 minutes ago in reply to nickthecat
> 
> You are a traitor to your country with that comment.
Click to expand...

There are just as many loons on the left who would have said the same damn types of things had Bush been in office, so what's your point?

That there are loons on both sides of the aisle?


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad and pathetic response to an event that all Americans should celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Rambamo's  actions will only breed more terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That' what the left would be saying right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are we?
Click to expand...


Of course not, dummy.

He's your President. You'd never say that about your President. But mine. Heck yeah.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> Here is a small example of what you read on FOX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickthecat  13 minutes ago
> 
> Osama was Obama's blood brother, he died to help his re election campaign.
> Like Flag ReplyReply   blanchedub  5 minutes ago in reply to nickthecat
> 
> You are a traitor to your country with that comment.
Click to expand...


Was that stupid shit Fox News, or just some blogger fan that doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground?


----------



## ROBESPIERRE

*See Link:*


Osama Yet to Release Long Form Death Certificate *


----------



## bodecea

ROBESPIERRE said:


> *See Link:*
> 
> 
> Osama Yet to Release Long Form Death Certificate *


----------



## Wicked Jester

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a small example of what you read on FOX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickthecat  13 minutes ago
> 
> Osama was Obama's blood brother, he died to help his re election campaign.
> Like Flag ReplyReply   blanchedub  5 minutes ago in reply to nickthecat
> 
> You are a traitor to your country with that comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that stupid shit Fox News, or just some blogger fan that doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground?
Click to expand...

A poster on their message board.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> Was that stupid shit Fox News, or just some blogger fan that doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground?



Yeah, I'm going to go with blogger fan.  I'm really not of the opinion that you can hold a site accountable for jackasses that write stupid shit on their posting threads.

Of course, on the other hand, it does lend insight into some of the people that watch Fox.  

And yes, there was a whole lot of crazy shit like that on the MSNBC boards back in Bush days.

Though, interestingly enough, FoxNews used to run stories all the time about the crazy shit that was written on the MSNBC board.


----------



## mudwhistle

ROBESPIERRE said:


> Here he is: *Admiral McRaven. *
> 
> This is the guy who will assure you that his team caught and shot OBL in the head, blowing his brains out.
> 
> His team also thoughtfully gave OBL a proper burial at sea !
> 
> After verifying his DNA first ofcourse !
> 
> How could anybody doubt such a hero ?
> 
> *"Where is the body ? ? ?" . . . . . "At the bottom of the ocean."  . . ! ! ! *



How can you verify someone's DNA in only a few hours?????


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Lying for your shameful party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I'm not.  There were posters who were giving all the credit to W and DICK.  It is pretty sad that Obama has shown up your warmonger President.  Pretty Sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone involved in the hunt from day one should get credit...there are those who would like to forget anything the past administration did and there are those who would like to forget what the current administration did.
> 
> Due to the nature of this Message board, guess which shrill group we get the "pleasure" of hearing from the most?
Click to expand...


I think in this case Bush and Obama did their parts behind the scenes while in public Obama constantly bad-mouthed the previous administration.



Oh,* Rumsfield just said on Fox that he never said that Waterboarding didn't get them the information that led to finding UBL. He said that Waterboarding was never used at GITMO. *

He also said that Obama would never be in the position to take advantage of the great team that took UBL down without the hard work from the previous administration.

So chuckle all you want, and talk about sour-grapes instead of being real and admitting the truth. Obama played his part to his credit, but without Bush none of this would have been possible. 

Now, does this dismiss all of the lies and deceit from the current administration???

No way.


----------



## mudwhistle

Here's the best part:

Obama left the Bush structure in place on the military side, including his Sec of Defense. 

It's safe to say that everyone in the Special Ops side was in the military when Obama took office.


----------



## BrianH

mudwhistle said:


> ROBESPIERRE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is: *Admiral McRaven. *
> 
> This is the guy who will assure you that his team caught and shot OBL in the head, blowing his brains out.
> 
> His team also thoughtfully gave OBL a proper burial at sea !
> 
> After verifying his DNA first ofcourse !
> 
> How could anybody doubt such a hero ?
> 
> *"Where is the body ? ? ?" . . . . . "At the bottom of the ocean."  . . ! ! ! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you verify someone's DNA in only a few hours?????
Click to expand...


It takes so long in the public sector because they're testing ALOT of DNA.  I'm sure this got top priority and was done with haste.  You can get a blood test that determines numerous things in under an hour.  They can draw your blood and in 30 mintues tell you if you have the flu.  I don't know the exact process, but I believe that we do have the capability to do this in hours, but it just takes longer in most cases.   IMO


----------



## BrianH

I've told people I know that I hope Osama got to look in the eyes of one of our soldiers before they pulled the trigger.  At first I was under the impression that he was shot at a distance, however, after seeing the pictures of the room he was killed in, I'm sure he got to see one of us up close before he got what was coming to him.  It appeared, in the photo, to be very close quarters......


----------



## candycorn

Toro said:


> Killed in a mansion.
> 
> So much for living in a cave.



I really don't know why that stereotype is out there; the hijackers lived in Europe before coming here; not a whole lot of caves in Hamburg and such.  

I tend to believe that the Admin is playing straight on this one and we won't be "Tilmaned" on this one.  Not only are there new actors on the stage but if you really wanted to put a torpedo into the side of Al Queda; you would be playing up the opulence that Bin Laden was living under for the past 6 years while most of the youth in Muslim Countries are trying to scratch out a subsistence wage.  I mean hell, I'd have a fleet of Segways, indoor pools, etc... just to make teh future freedom fighters think twice about who they are fighting for.


----------



## Harry Dresden

mudwhistle said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't what?
> 
> I thought I said that he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i got out of it you said you almost choked on your Dr.Pepper for the lie i posted.....which was me saying he has to give the final ok....a few posts back.....post 1669
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lie was that Bush wouldn't have given the order.
Click to expand...


he may have given it....but it would have been for a "Leader" somewhere else who had nothing to with fucking the US......


----------



## Big Black Dog

I can't help but to wonder...  Do you think the 77 virgins that the Navy Seal introduced OBL to think he's an asshole too?


----------



## Spoonman

Harry Dresden said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i got out of it you said you almost choked on your Dr.Pepper for the lie i posted.....which was me saying he has to give the final ok....a few posts back.....post 1669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lie was that Bush wouldn't have given the order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he may have given it....but it would have been for a "Leader" somewhere else who had nothing to with fucking the US......
Click to expand...

like gadhafi?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

George Costanza said:


> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .



I agree completely.


----------



## hortysir

JimH52 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Lying for your shameful party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no I'm not.  There were posters who were giving all the credit to W and DICK.  It is pretty sad that Obama has shown up your warmonger President.  Pretty Sad...
Click to expand...

Link??


----------



## Wicked Jester

Quantum Windbag said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely.
Click to expand...

Why legitimize him by treating him as a leader of a country?....He was the leader of a bunch of murderous thugs. A bunch of flat out crazy zealots who play by no rules whatsoever........Legitimizing that criminal piece of shit is laughable.......They did exactly what they should have, and were no doubt fully authorized to do. Shoot him dead on site, pack his sorry illigitimate ass up, and get the hell out of there so we can turn his corpse into fucking crab bait.


----------



## Liability

George Costanza said:


> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .



No need to flame.  I will just say that imho you are flatly wrong.

We kill the enemy in war all the fucking time.

He was not a leader of a legitimate nation-state.  He was nothing more than a fucking scumbag terrorist leader.  That rodent-fucker attacked us.  We took him on and while he was a pussy-in-hiding, directing OTHERS to blow themselves up for Allah, *he* hid behind his compound walls until the bitter end when he resorted to hiding behind his own wife.

Eat hot lead, bitch.

If he had been the leader of an actual legitimate nation-state, however, I would agree with you.

Since he was not, he was just an enemy legitimately targeted in time of war.  I hope his filthy corpse ends up rotting under tons of whale shit.

I will therefore repeat it:  good job, Mr. President.


----------



## The Gadfly

Wicked Jester said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say this, and I will - secure that it is buried in a huge, Mega-Thread so nobody will ever notice it . . .
> 
> I thought we didn't take out individuals.  We capture them, we try them, we execute or imprison them - but we do not just send our troops on a surgical mission to kill them.
> 
> When Saddam crawled out of his hole in the ground, no one shot him.  Hitler died by his own hand.  As I understand it, one of the main reasons we don't take out foreign bad guys we don't like, is that we don't want them doing the same thing to our leaders.
> 
> So what's with the killing of Bin Laden?  It doesn't look to me like those boys were going in there to capture him.  Looks to me like they went in to do exactly what they did.  It is CLAIMED he refused to surrender.  It is CLAIMED he fought back.  Maybe.  Maybe not.  Our government has been know to shade the truth a bit when it serves its own interests to do so.
> 
> I am glad the monster is dead.  But I question the way in which that was brought about.
> 
> OK - let the flaming begin . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why legitimize him by treating him as a leader of a country?....He was the leader of a bunch of murderous thugs. A bunch of flat out crazy zealots who play by no rules whatsoever........Legitimizing that criminal piece of shit is laughable.......They did exactly what they should have, and were no doubt fully authorized to do. Shoot him dead on site, pack his sorry illigitimate ass up, and get the hell out of there so we can turn his corpse into fucking crab bait.
Click to expand...


I really don't care what his supposed status was; head of state or not, if you can whack an enemy, whack him! Would any of the leftie whiners here be upset if we had assassinated Adolph Hitler? I didn't think so. I really don't give a rat's rear end what the U.N or the rest of the world thinks. To hell with them. We do what we need to, when we need to, how we need to. That's what the one hyper-power on the planet can do; about time we made a few examples.


----------



## gautama

Fact: The difference between an American Patriot and a Leftist Loon re Waterboarding is that the American Patriot is concerned FIRST about the protection of America and its citizenry whereas the Leftist loon is FIRST concerned about the ideological bullshit concerning the feelings of those whose interests may be inimical to America or its citizenry.


----------



## Contumacious

mudwhistle said:


> ROBESPIERRE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is: *Admiral McRaven. *
> 
> This is the guy who will assure you that his team caught and shot OBL in the head, blowing his brains out.
> 
> His team also thoughtfully gave OBL a proper burial at sea !
> 
> After verifying his DNA first ofcourse !
> 
> How could anybody doubt such a hero ?
> 
> *"Where is the body ? ? ?" . . . . . "At the bottom of the ocean."  . . ! ! ! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How can you verify someone's DNA in only a few hours?????*
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter. The majority of the populace is zombified. 

In Waco, TX they showed at the crime scene at 4Am, they destroyed evidence and got away with murder.

The United States Government a continuing criminal enterprise.

.


----------



## mal

Bin Laden was unarmed when SEALs stormed room | The Salt Lake Tribune

Polite and Curious at first...

And don't forget, the Soveriegn Nation of Pakistan ain't happy with the "Unilateral" Action of the Great Satan...

This should be Interesting.

Just be Honest Libs... If ALL of this was going during 2007, from Libya to Dumping bin Laden's Assassinated body in the Ocean...

How would you Honestly have Reacted?...

Be Honest... 



peace...


----------



## nraforlife

UBL has probably been dead of kidney failure for the better part of 10 years. The little soap opera of the past few days is just a move to get The Usurper's numbers up.


----------



## bodecea

nraforlife said:


> UBL has probably been dead of kidney failure for the better part of 10 years. The little soap opera of the past few days is just a move to get The Usurper's numbers up.



So, you accuse our military of lying and a SEAL team of deception.


----------



## JBeukema

> Initially, one might not see the connection between the events on May   1st and the traditional notion of May Day. After all, May Day has been   promoted as the real Labor Day, a celebration of those who fought for   the right to unionize and for workers rights such as the eight hour   work day. Indeed, these are things that should be celebrated. However,   the real May Day is not rooted in Labor, but in the Occult.
> The Occultic version of May Day has been referred to as *the Illuminatis second most sacred holiday*. On this day, human sacrifice is required. The *ritual* also involves *fire and dancing*  and is one of many witches Sabbaths. [These celebrations are often   promoted as rituals to keep evil spirits away. This attracts wider   participation among those who are unaware of the rituals true meaning.]   It is said that, in the human sacrifice part of the ritual, the   sacrifice must feel terror, trauma, and pain. The victim must also die   from some form of conflagration.
> With this in mind, the events of May 1st 2011 make a bit more sense.   Regardless of the truth or falsity surrounding Osama bin Ladens death,   the PERCEPTION was that he was killed and, for the purposes of the   ritual, the perception is all that is needed. It is therefore important   to note that bin Laden was killed as an act of war (read   conflagration)which, by its very nature, inflicts pain, trauma, and   suffering.
> When the *announcement*  of bin Ladens death was made late in the night of May 1st, (a timely   revelation if ones purpose was to produce a multitude of people   outside at night) the reaction from many Americans was one of   spontaneous celebration. Thousands poured out in the streets to   celebrate the death/sacrifice of bin Laden with dancing and drunken   revelry. The scene in Washington D.C. was telling as thousands danced   under the glow of the giant phallic symbol of the Washington monument in   what was possibly the biggest Occultic May Day celebration of all  time.
> Although it is almost certain that virtually none of the participants   were capable of understanding what they were participating in (after  all  they believed the bin Laden fairy tale), I must confess a feeling  of  deep uneasiness about what I witnessed on Sunday night. The *crowds in the street*  could have taken off all of their clothes and painted themselves in   animal blood and only seemed slightly more savage than they already did.   I could not help but feel that a line had been crossed from which  there  may be no turning back. Yet I did not merely witness a nations  loss of  innocence (if there was any left to lose), or even a momentary  loss of  self-control.  I witnessed a nation who had openly embraced  both devilry  and decadence.


Bin Laden Assassination an Occult Ritual on May Day? :


----------



## Grace

eye roll.


----------



## Rinata

Wicked Jester said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead or alive The sorry history of George W. Bush and the hunt for Osama bin Laden
> 
> Fans of former president George W. Bush, including former members of his administration and conservatives online and in the media, have been straining to allow the 43rd president share credit with President Barack Obama for the killing of bin Laden, who took credit for orchestrating the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the U.S., as well as deadly terror attacks in Africa and elsewhere. But Bushs record on tracking bin Laden is uneven at best.
> 
> In fact, it appears that while the U.S. military and the CIA were fully prepared to hunt bin Laden down during the Bush years, they were often hampered, by then Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld, and in some cases, by the president, whose caution and deference to Pakistan may have delayed bringing bin Laden to account.
> 
> Dead or alive The sorry history of George W. Bush and the hunt for Osama bin Laden : The Reid Report
> 
> I cannot post the entire story, as you know. But go to the link and read the timeline of what GWB did with regards to capturing Obama. And now they want to give him credit. What a totally pathetic bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> GWB tried to capture Obama?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Too bad he was unsuccessful. Our future generations wouldn't have the burden of dealing with Obama's ineptness on most issues he's dealt with.
> 
> BTW, throwing up some BS from a far left site lends you zero credibility.
Click to expand...


It's not bullshit and you know it. All you can do is throw up a typo at me and say that certain truths are bullshit. You and so many like you are just plain ignorant. Everything that happened during that timeline is accurate. You're so envious and pissed off that it's just killing you, isn't it??? Tough. Suffer.


----------



## KissMy

bodecea said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> UBL has probably been dead of kidney failure for the better part of 10 years. The little soap opera of the past few days is just a move to get The Usurper's numbers up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you accuse our military of lying and a SEAL team of deception.
Click to expand...


I do believe the SEAL Team got him, but secrecy, lying and deception are the MO & Motto of the Teams. The official story has changed several times already in 2 days & will change several times again until they can get the facts to line up.


----------



## bambu

Tricky dealing with Pakistan.

Look at all those Islamic psychos in Pakistan yesterday protesting in the streets against America, burning the flag and screaming hatred.

What genius allowed Pakistan and India to have nuclear weapons?


----------



## bambu

Obama's sister died in America a few years ago.
DNA was taken from her.

Simple thing to verify bin Laden's DNA...then wash, wrap his body and bury it within 24 hours as Islam demands.
Wouldn't wanna upset all his fans in the Muslim world.

Weights, and buried it at sea so as not to create a shrine on land anywhere in the world. 

Shark food, a fitting end.


----------



## Vanquish

KissMy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> UBL has probably been dead of kidney failure for the better part of 10 years. The little soap opera of the past few days is just a move to get The Usurper's numbers up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you accuse our military of lying and a SEAL team of deception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe the SEAL Team got him, but secrecy, lying and deception are the MO & Motto of the Teams. The official story has changed several times already in 2 days & will change several times again until they can get the facts to line up.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. The story hasn't changed. More conspiracy theory bullshit from people who want something to talk about.


----------



## brokenarrow

bambu said:


> Obama's sister died in America a few years ago.
> DNA was taken from her.
> 
> Simple thing to verify bin Laden's DNA...then wash, wrap his body and bury it within 24 hours as Islam demands.
> Wouldn't wanna upset all his fans in the Muslim world.
> 
> Weights, and buried it at sea so as not to create a shrine on land anywhere in the world.
> 
> Shark food, a fitting end.


 
Burial at sea is "military code" for getting the soldiers together to piss on his dead rotting body.


----------



## KissMy

Vanquish said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you accuse our military of lying and a SEAL team of deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe the SEAL Team got him, but secrecy, lying and deception are the MO & Motto of the Teams. The official story has changed several times already in 2 days & will change several times again until they can get the facts to line up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The story hasn't changed. More conspiracy theory bullshit from people who want something to talk about.
Click to expand...


Wrong! I just read an AP article about all the differences in the stories from officials. First Osama was armed & fighting, then holding his wife hostage as a human shield holding & maneuvering her body in front of his, then wife the was trying to block him from SEALS, then Osama was not armed, then Osama was not shielded by wife. Wife dead, wife not dead, wife shot, certain son killed, oops it was the other son. Helicopter had mechanical failure, oops not mechanical & oops again not failure. Mission calculation error had the helicopter hovering in to high of heat with to much load causing it to lose lifting capacity. Wow, a huge mistake for the elite who practiced & trained for 7 months for this very mission. Now it is the helicopter lost lift because the compound's high walls upset its supporting airflow. The revisions keep on coming. I have a busy day but I am sure when I return tomorrow the story will change again. So far nothing but a bunch of CYA & BS coming from the government.


----------



## Ravi

Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?

I guess he showed them.


----------



## brokenarrow

Ravi said:


> Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?
> 
> I guess he showed them.


 

Did Obama lead the raid?

Did Obama shoot bin Laden?

Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?

What are they celibrating? America is still being invaded from the south?


----------



## Ravi

brokenarrow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?
> 
> I guess he showed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama lead the raid?
> 
> Did Obama shoot bin Laden?
> 
> Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?
> 
> What are they celibrating? America is still being invaded from the south?
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...w-legislation-in-wake-of-bin-laden-death.html


----------



## Liability

Ravi said:


> Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?
> 
> I guess he showed them.



No.  I don't remember that.   Do you have any linkies?

 I vaguely recall sniping at candidate Obama from the left over that claim he had made.  I have a vague memory, also, of people on the right mocking you leftwingloons over the sissified whining at the notion of invading Pok-ee-stahn to "get" bin Laden.

Personally, when Pakistan responded to our completed mission to "get" bin Laden by crying over this violation of their sovereignty, I laughed.  Yeah, bitches.  We violated your sovereignty.   We DID do that.  And?


----------



## bodecea

brokenarrow said:


> bambu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's sister died in America a few years ago.
> DNA was taken from her.
> 
> Simple thing to verify bin Laden's DNA...then wash, wrap his body and bury it within 24 hours as Islam demands.
> Wouldn't wanna upset all his fans in the Muslim world.
> 
> Weights, and buried it at sea so as not to create a shrine on land anywhere in the world.
> 
> Shark food, a fitting end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burial at sea is "military code" for getting the soldiers together to piss on his dead rotting body.
Click to expand...


It would not shock me if a little Navy spittle went down to Davy Jones with him.


----------



## Mr. H.

Not sure about occult ritual but for me May 1 will always be a National day of celebration.


----------



## Ravi

Liability said:


> linkies?


FLASHBACK 2008: McCain, Clinton Slam Obama For Saying He'd Go Get Bin Laden In Pakistan (VIDEO) | TPMDC


----------



## Robert

Contentions
The Intellectual Dishonesty of Nancy Pelosi

I would say I'm shocked but that would be a lie

The Intellectual Dishonesty of Nancy Pelosi « Commentary Magazine


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Robert said:


> Contentions
> The Intellectual Dishonesty of Nancy Pelosi
> 
> I would say I'm shocked but that would be a lie
> 
> The Intellectual Dishonesty of Nancy Pelosi « Commentary Magazine



That old bag of bones can't remember her name much less what she belched out in the past. She's an idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> Not sure about occult ritual but for me May 1 will always be a National day of celebration.



May 1 should be a day of celebration where we can dance in the streets.


----------



## bodecea

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about occult ritual but for me May 1 will always be a National day of celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 1 should be a day of celebration where we can dance in the streets.
Click to expand...


Cinco  de Mayo...but we dance with margaritas.


----------



## HUGGY

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about occult ritual but for me May 1 will always be a National day of celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 1 should be a day of celebration where we can dance in the streets.
Click to expand...


What is it with you black guys and "dancing"?


----------



## High_Gravity

HUGGY said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about occult ritual but for me May 1 will always be a National day of celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 1 should be a day of celebration where we can dance in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it with you black guys and "dancing"?
Click to expand...


Come on man let me have this, I want a day where we can dance in the streets, pick up women, drink malt liquor out of the red plastic ups without being harassed, and beat Osama Bin Laden pinatas with a stick.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?
> 
> I guess he showed them.



I thought they slammed him for announcing it to the world. 

Leave it up to Obama and UBL would have been tipped off and gone before they got there. 

It's plain to see now Obama can keep a secret when he wants to. 

I just hope he's learned something from this. One of them is a respect for our guys in uniform.


----------



## High_Gravity

bodecea said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about occult ritual but for me May 1 will always be a National day of celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 1 should be a day of celebration where we can dance in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cinco  de Mayo...but we dance with margaritas.
Click to expand...


For May 1 we should dance in the streets with bottles of malt liquor and VSOP.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> Oh no I'm not.  There were posters who were giving all the credit to W and DICK.



No, you didn't. You claimed that "Fox News" is giving all the credit to Bush and Cheney AND that they are "indignant" that Obama gave the order to assassinate bin Laden. You lied, now you are attempting to change your claim in hopes of saving face.

You're just another lying leftist.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wicked Jester said:


> A poster on their message board.



Which could easily be a lefty troll.


----------



## HUGGY

High_Gravity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 1 should be a day of celebration where we can dance in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you black guys and "dancing"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on man let me have this, I want a day where we can dance in the streets, *pick up women*, drink malt liquor out of the red plastic ups without being harassed, and beat Osama Bin Laden pinatas with a stick.
Click to expand...


Sport fucking in the name of celebrating Osama's death?  Odd.


----------



## High_Gravity

HUGGY said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you black guys and "dancing"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man let me have this, I want a day where we can dance in the streets, *pick up women*, drink malt liquor out of the red plastic ups without being harassed, and beat Osama Bin Laden pinatas with a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sport fucking in the name of celebrating Osama's death?  Odd.
Click to expand...


It is what it is.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Big Black Dog said:


> I can't help but to wonder...  Do you think the 77 virgins that the Navy Seal introduced OBL to think he's an asshole too?



Osama misread the Warlord Muhammad's rant; it wasn't "72 virgins," it was "72 Virginians"  George Washington just got through working the bastard over with an ax handle; Thomas Jefferson is next....


----------



## Robert

Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but to wonder...  Do you think the 77 virgins that the Navy Seal introduced OBL to think he's an asshole too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osama misread the Warlord Muhammad's rant; it wasn't "72 virgins," it was "72 Virginians"  George Washington just got through working the bastard over with an ax handle; Thomas Jefferson is next....
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?
> 
> I guess he showed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they slammed him for announcing it to the world.
> 
> Leave it up to Obama and UBL would have been tipped off and gone before they got there.
> 
> It's plain to see now Obama can keep a secret when he wants to.
> 
> I just hope he's learned something from this. One of them is a respect for our guys in uniform.
Click to expand...



Your posts are so full of contradiction and amusement.



Poor, bitter muddie.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Liability said:


> No need to flame.  I will just say that imho you are flatly wrong.
> 
> We kill the enemy in war all the fucking time.



But the left has been telling us for 10 years that this isn't a war, that Al Qaeda is a criminal organization that should be afforded civil trials in the USA.

Do we give orders to hunt down and kill criminals on a regular basis?

Obama gave the order to KILL, to assassinate, not to capture.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mal said:


> Just be Honest Libs... If ALL of this was going during 2007, from Libya to Dumping bin Laden's Assassinated body in the Ocean...
> 
> How would you Honestly have Reacted?...
> 
> Be Honest...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



With all due respect, leftists are not honest. Dishonesty is one of the major features of the left. Shedding all integrity is one of the goals of leftists. Telling a leftist to be honest is like telling rain to be dry.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JBeukema said:


> Bin Laden Assassination an Occult Ritual on May Day? :




Good Grief...


----------



## Uncensored2008

brokenarrow said:


> Burial at sea is "military code" for getting the soldiers together to piss on his dead rotting body.



I certainly hope so.

I hope they shoved bacon up his ass before dumping him overboard as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008

brokenarrow said:


> Did Obama lead the raid?
> 
> Did Obama shoot bin Laden?
> 
> Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?
> 
> What are they celibrating? America is still being invaded from the south?



Obama is Commander in Chief. He ordered the operation and bears responsibility for its outcome, good or bad. Obama holds the responsibility for the death of Osama bin Laden.

I don't hesitate in criticizing Obama, I will not deny him credit for his successes.


----------



## Biggles

Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> One less cockroach in the world.  Let's whack some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer said whacking AFTER a conviction in a court of law.
> 
> i know, what an idea.....
Click to expand...


Ask the families of the 3,000+ murdered on September 11, 2001 how they feel about convicting first.  

The US Military has to do it like they did it to UBL:  quick and efficient kill.  
Shoot first.  No need to ask questions later.


----------



## gautama

Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel.


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel.



How do you know that?


----------



## gautama

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
Click to expand...


Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.


----------



## JimH52

Uncensored2008 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be Honest Libs... If ALL of this was going during 2007, from Libya to Dumping bin Laden's Assassinated body in the Ocean...
> 
> How would you Honestly have Reacted?...
> 
> Be Honest...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, leftists are not honest. Dishonesty is one of the major features of the left. Shedding all integrity is one of the goals of leftists. Telling a leftist to be honest is like telling rain to be dry.
Click to expand...


You are as full of crap as anyone I have ever seen.  So, we should believe the far right, after years they shouted that Nicotine was not additive.  They were protecting their beloved Tobacco companies.  Then the death squads.  And when you think they can't lie anymore, Jon Kyl with his *BALD FACE LIE*.


----------



## Vanquish

Biggles said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> One less cockroach in the world.  Let's whack some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer said whacking AFTER a conviction in a court of law.
> 
> i know, what an idea.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the families of the 3,000+ murdered on September 11, 2001 how they feel about convicting first.
> 
> The US Military has to do it like they did it to UBL:  quick and efficient kill.
> Shoot first.  No need to ask questions later.
Click to expand...


That's the kind of bullshit, cowboy, seat-of-your-pants insanity that makes all of us look bad.
It's well documented that Osama's a fucktard, so I guess I agree with no trial for him...but it sets a terrible precedent.


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
Click to expand...


That's not really an answer to my question....can we assume that you really don't have one?


----------



## 8537

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
Click to expand...


Well, "everyone" except all the people who know differently.

yo know, liberoidal Obamabats and freakos like Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## Spoonman

Ok so what was done right about this misson.  Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong.  We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial.   Can we not trust obama to do anything right?


----------



## bodecea

brokenarrow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?
> 
> I guess he showed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama lead the raid?
> 
> Did Obama shoot bin Laden?
> 
> Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?
> 
> *What are they celibrating?* America is still being invaded from the south?
Click to expand...


You're not?


----------



## 8537

Spoonman said:


> Ok so what was done right about this misson.  Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong.  We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial.   Can we not trust obama to do anything right?



The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.

What else do you need to know?


----------



## High_Gravity

8537 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson.  Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong.  We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial.   Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
Click to expand...


No doubt, fuck Germany and fuck the Muslims that are offended, we killed this clown and didn't lose 1 American in the process, thats a win for us.


----------



## Spoonman

8537 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson.  Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong.  We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial.   Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
Click to expand...


yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?


----------



## 8537

Spoonman said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson.  Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong.  We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial.   Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?
Click to expand...


If Bush had signed off on such a plan I would have lauded him for it.  Would I prefer we take him alive?  Probably, but I certainly understand the rationale for not doing so.

As for the "Rest of the world", most of the rest of the world has spoken out in favor of the operation.

We snuff out the most wanted man on the planet and all some conservatarians can do is bitch about it.  Proof that what's good for America is bad for (some) conservatives.


----------



## Spoonman

8537 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Bush had signed off on such a plan I would have lauded him for it.  Would I prefer we take him alive?  Probably, but I certainly understand the rationale for not doing so.
> 
> As for the "Rest of the world", most of the rest of the world has spoken out in favor of the operation.
Click to expand...


LMAO!  not even remotely believable


----------



## Ravi

Even the Dalia Lama approves.


----------



## 8537

Spoonman said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bush had signed off on such a plan I would have lauded him for it.  Would I prefer we take him alive?  Probably, but I certainly understand the rationale for not doing so.
> 
> As for the "Rest of the world", most of the rest of the world has spoken out in favor of the operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!  not even remotely believable
Click to expand...


I'm not here to convince a partisan hack that I'm not a partisan hack.  Keep bitching.


----------



## Bill Angel

High_Gravity said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson.  Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong.  We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial.   Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt, fuck Germany and fuck the Muslims that are offended, we killed this clown and didn't lose 1 American in the process, thats a win for us.
Click to expand...


I agree
If the military had chosen to use bombers or missiles launched from drone airplanes to attack the compound, a lot of those women and children living with bin Laden would have been killed.

I just read that" Saudi Arabia says an al-Qaida member on the kingdom's most wanted list called from abroad and turned himself in."
See Saudi police: al-Qaida member surrenders

It's obvious why. He doesn't want the same thing to happen to him that happened to bin Laden!


----------



## Spoonman

8537 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Bush had signed off on such a plan I would have lauded him for it.  Would I prefer we take him alive?  Probably, but I certainly understand the rationale for not doing so.
> 
> As for the "Rest of the world", most of the rest of the world has spoken out in favor of the operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!  not even remotely believable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not here to convince a partisan hack that I'm not a partisan hack.  Keep bitching.
Click to expand...


please.  libs jumped on bush for doing even the right thing.  Remember the whole pet goat joke?  That fat ass michael more even put it in a movie.  but the kids who were part of that moment remember it favorably.  lmao at the left not being partisan hacks


----------



## Spoonman

Bill Angel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, fuck Germany and fuck the Muslims that are offended, we killed this clown and didn't lose 1 American in the process, thats a win for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree
> If the military had chosen to use bombers or missiles launched from drone airplanes to attack the compound, a lot of those women and children living with bin Laden would have been killed.
> 
> I just read that" Saudi Arabia says an al-Qaida member on the kingdom's most wanted list called from abroad and turned himself in."
> See Saudi police: al-Qaida member surrenders
> 
> It's obvious why. He doesn't want the same thing to happen to him that happened to bin Laden!
Click to expand...


mmmmm doubtful that was the reason.


----------



## candycorn

brokenarrow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?
> 
> I guess he showed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama lead the raid?Actually he did
> 
> Did Obama shoot bin Laden?He authorized it
> 
> Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?No; his hands fit golf clubs; not assault weapons
> 
> What are they celibrating? That they are smart enough to spell celebrating without an "i" most likely; that and the death of the most notorious terrorist in the world
> 
> America is still being invaded from the south? Many of whom can spell celebrating correctly in 2 languages compared to your not being able to spell it in one
Click to expand...


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzeAsPYIcKU]YouTube - Osama Bin Laden DEAD *Navy Seals Helmet Cam Video Leak & Pictures* & Knifing Gameplay To Celebrate!![/ame]


----------



## brokenarrow

8537 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson. Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong. We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial. Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
Click to expand...

 
In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?


----------



## AllieBaba

That is too funny...is that real or is it a fake? Not that it matters, it's still a hoot!


----------



## candycorn

brokenarrow said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson. Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong. We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial. Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
Click to expand...


Historically speaking; yes.


----------



## Sheldon

Spoonman said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson.  Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong.  We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial.   Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?
Click to expand...


I love this. Anytime there was a thread about the economy, or unemployment, or the debt, there'd be a whole horde of rightwingers that would pile in an mock any leftwinger who mentions Bush.

Now you stupid bitches can't mention Bush's name fast enough. It's a fucking circus.


----------



## slukasiewski

"Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."

 Dumb fuck!


Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs &#8211; Telegraph Blogs


----------



## brokenarrow

Uncensored2008 said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama lead the raid?
> 
> Did Obama shoot bin Laden?
> 
> Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?
> 
> What are they celibrating? America is still being invaded from the south?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is Commander in Chief. He ordered the operation and bears responsibility for its outcome, good or bad. Obama holds the responsibility for the death of Osama bin Laden.
> 
> I don't hesitate in criticizing Obama, I will not deny him credit for his successes.
Click to expand...

 
So the next terrorist attack to get even with the person responsible for killing Osama will be at Obama's house?


----------



## AllieBaba

I never thought of that before, but that has got to be a weird issue to deal with....

Everyone wants to congratulate them; but anonymity is their best defense. 

Seals ROCK!!!

I foresee a whole truckload of movies about seals and other erstwhile heroes!!


----------



## slukasiewski

AllieBaba said:


> I never thought of that before, but that has got to be a weird issue to deal with....
> 
> Everyone wants to congratulate them; but anonymity is their best defense.
> 
> Seals ROCK!!!
> 
> I foresee a whole truckload of movies about seals and other erstwhile heroes!!



There will probably be a movie someday about the whole OBL take-down!


----------



## Spoonman

Sheldon said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this. Anytime there was a thread about the economy, or unemployment, or the debt, there'd be a whole horde of rightwingers that would pile in an mock any leftwinger who mentions Bush.
> 
> Now you stupid bitches can't mention Bush's name fast enough. It's a fucking circus.
Click to expand...


it seems neither can obama whenever he is looking to pass the blame


----------



## Robert

AllieBaba said:


> I never thought of that before, but that has got to be a weird issue to deal with....
> 
> Everyone wants to congratulate them; but anonymity is their best defense.
> 
> Seals ROCK!!!
> 
> I foresee a whole truckload of movies about seals and other erstwhile heroes!!



Which is a good thing IMO our nation needs Hero's now more then ever.


----------



## candycorn

brokenarrow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama lead the raid?
> 
> Did Obama shoot bin Laden?
> 
> Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?
> 
> What are they celibrating? America is still being invaded from the south?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is Commander in Chief. He ordered the operation and bears responsibility for its outcome, good or bad. Obama holds the responsibility for the death of Osama bin Laden.
> 
> I don't hesitate in criticizing Obama, I will not deny him credit for his successes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the next terrorist attack to get even with the person responsible for killing Osama will be at Obama's house?
Click to expand...


Don't think for a second that if they could; they would.  I kept waiting for some kook to open fire outside of the White House during the celebration on Sunday night.  Thank God they didn't.  I'm sure there were many in and around DC that wanted to do just that.  

There will be blowback (if thats the proper term) for this...it may effect one, both, or neither of us just on the basis of our being in this country--if in fact you're in the U.S.


----------



## Gunny

slukasiewski said:


> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs



What a surprise.  Joe Biden opened his mouth and he spilled confidential info.  What a shock.  But it's okay if you're a registered Dem to make people with balls targets.


----------



## slukasiewski

Biden was a useful idiot during the election, but can you imagine - this idiot is one heartbeat away from being President?


----------



## konradv

slukasiewski said:


> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs



What did he say that we didn't already know or were told in the media?  The only dumb fucks I see are those who'd put any weight on what you have to say.


----------



## slukasiewski

konradv said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that we didn't already know or were told in the media?  The only dumb fucks I see are those who'd put any weight on what you have to say.
Click to expand...


You're either completely blind, cannot read English, or a simply DENSE and/or mildly retarded. 

Which is it?


----------



## TheBrain

slukasiewski said:


> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs



So you think a Navy Admiral led Seal Team Six into Pakistan to kill Bin Laden?


----------



## 8537

Spoonman said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!  not even remotely believable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here to convince a partisan hack that I'm not a partisan hack.  Keep bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please.  libs jumped on bush for doing even the right thing.  Remember the whole pet goat joke?  That fat ass michael more even put it in a movie.  but the kids who were part of that moment remember it favorably.  lmao at the left not being partisan hacks
Click to expand...


Spoonman,

My name is not Michael Moore nor am I responsible for the behavior of all people you classify as liberals.

Please stfu and make a note of it.


----------



## Gunny

slukasiewski said:


> Biden was a useful idiot during the election, but can you imagine - this idiot is one heartbeat away from being President?



What was useful about him?  He wastes oxygen, IMO.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

slukasiewski said:


> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs


Aw, gee......a *Murdoch Publication* being critical of *Obama*.

Whatta _shocker_.....





​


----------



## brokenarrow

candycorn said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is Commander in Chief. He ordered the operation and bears responsibility for its outcome, good or bad. Obama holds the responsibility for the death of Osama bin Laden.
> 
> I don't hesitate in criticizing Obama, I will not deny him credit for his successes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the next terrorist attack to get even with the person responsible for killing Osama will be at Obama's house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think for a second that if they could; they would. I kept waiting for some kook to open fire outside of the White House during the celebration on Sunday night. Thank God they didn't. I'm sure there were many in and around DC that wanted to do just that.
> 
> There will be blowback (if thats the proper term) for this...it may effect one, both, or neither of us just on the basis of our being in this country--if in fact you're in the U.S.
Click to expand...

 
I would have more respect for the annointed one if he popped the cap personally.


----------



## Gunny

konradv said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that we didn't already know or were told in the media?  The only dumb fucks I see are those who'd put any weight on what you have to say.
Click to expand...


He said I just told everyone you know where you're at and what you did.

Asshole.  Try walking a mile in my boots before opening that hole under your nose.


----------



## Gunny

slukasiewski said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that we didn't already know or were told in the media?  The only dumb fucks I see are those who'd put any weight on what you have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're either completely blind, cannot read English, or a simply DENSE and/or mildly retarded.
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Jarhead

AllieBaba said:


> I never thought of that before, but that has got to be a weird issue to deal with....
> 
> Everyone wants to congratulate them; but anonymity is their best defense.
> 
> Seals ROCK!!!
> 
> I foresee a whole truckload of movies about seals and other erstwhile heroes!!



I know a retired seal quite well.

They prefer the anonymity...not just for defense.
They do not want to be worshiped.
Their only concern is their wingman...above their own lives...their wingman comes first.
When their job is done, it is in the past and they move on.

A true hero is one that does not want to be considered a hero. A Seal is a true Hero.


----------



## 8537

brokenarrow said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson. Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong. We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial. Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
Click to expand...


Pro'ly not.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Biggles said:


> Ask the families of the 3,000+ murdered on September 11, 2001 how they feel about convicting first.



I think most, if not all would be fine with it. A military tribunal is just fine for a legal preceding, BTW.



> The US Military has to do it like they did it to UBL:  quick and efficient kill.
> Shoot first.  No need to ask questions later.



The military follows orders. Obama violated at least three laws with this order. IF we say Bush was a war criminal for waterboarding, then we cannot deny that Obama is for assassination.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Gunny said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was a useful idiot during the election, but can you imagine - this idiot is one heartbeat away from being President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was useful about him?  He wastes oxygen, IMO.
Click to expand...






Get ovet it.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxDgRr_Ynvc]YouTube - Right America Feeling Wronged pt1[/ame]​


----------



## Gunny

candycorn said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Hillary and McCain slammed Obama during the primaries for saying he'd go after bin laden in Pakistan and then the righwingloons jumped aboard in saying what an idiot Obama was?
> 
> I guess he showed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama lead the raid?Actually he did
> 
> Did Obama shoot bin Laden?He authorized it
> 
> Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?No; his hands fit golf clubs; not assault weapons
> 
> What are they celibrating? That they are smart enough to spell celebrating without an "i" most likely; that and the death of the most notorious terrorist in the world
> 
> America is still being invaded from the south? Many of whom can spell celebrating correctly in 2 languages compared to your not being able to spell it in one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama didn't authorize shit.  At most, it went to JCS.  Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.
Click to expand...


----------



## brokenarrow

Jarhead said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of that before, but that has got to be a weird issue to deal with....
> 
> Everyone wants to congratulate them; but anonymity is their best defense.
> 
> Seals ROCK!!!
> 
> I foresee a whole truckload of movies about seals and other erstwhile heroes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a retired seal quite well.
> 
> They prefer the anonymity...not just for defense.
> They do not want to be worshiped.
> Their only concern is their wingman...above their own lives...their wingman comes first.
> When their job is done, it is in the past and they move on.
> 
> A true hero is one that does not want to be considered a hero. A Seal is a true Hero.
Click to expand...

 
And I thought the Green Berets were supposed to be the toughest, most highly trained soldiers.


----------



## Gunny

brokenarrow said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson. Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong. We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial. Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
Click to expand...


I don't know,  What the fuck is YOUR freedom worth?


----------



## Gunny

AllieBaba said:


> That is too funny...is that real or is it a fake? Not that it matters, it's still a hoot!



Really.  Am I getting all these Canadians from Cana-duh?


----------



## Gunny

Sheldon said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this. Anytime there was a thread about the economy, or unemployment, or the debt, there'd be a whole horde of rightwingers that would pile in an mock any leftwinger who mentions Bush.
> 
> Now you stupid bitches can't mention Bush's name fast enough. It's a fucking circus.
Click to expand...


Really.  Where's this horde?  You left-creeps make people with brains not want to post here.  They want an actual intellectual discussion.


----------



## Ravi

Gunny said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise.  Joe Biden opened his mouth and he spilled confidential info.  What a shock.  But it's okay if you're a registered Dem to make people with balls targets.
Click to expand...

What a surprise, Gumby believes everything negative about a Democrat simply because he suffers from confirmation bias.


----------



## 8537

Gunny said:


> Obama didn't authorize shit.  At most, it went to JCS.  Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.



That will come as quite a surprise to all of the military and admin officials that state that Obama authorized it.

Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.


----------



## bodecea

brokenarrow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of that before, but that has got to be a weird issue to deal with....
> 
> Everyone wants to congratulate them; but anonymity is their best defense.
> 
> Seals ROCK!!!
> 
> I foresee a whole truckload of movies about seals and other erstwhile heroes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a retired seal quite well.
> 
> They prefer the anonymity...not just for defense.
> They do not want to be worshiped.
> Their only concern is their wingman...above their own lives...their wingman comes first.
> When their job is done, it is in the past and they move on.
> 
> A true hero is one that does not want to be considered a hero. A Seal is a true Hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I thought the Green Berets were supposed to be the toughest, most highly trained soldiers.
Click to expand...


Only in their dreams.       ( a little esprit de corps ribbing, folks)


----------



## Spoonman

Gunny said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny...is that real or is it a fake? Not that it matters, it's still a hoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really.  Am I getting all these Canadians from Cana-duh?
Click to expand...

they need to worry more about hockey. a candian team hasn't even won the cup since 1993.


----------



## Jarhead

brokenarrow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of that before, but that has got to be a weird issue to deal with....
> 
> Everyone wants to congratulate them; but anonymity is their best defense.
> 
> Seals ROCK!!!
> 
> I foresee a whole truckload of movies about seals and other erstwhile heroes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a retired seal quite well.
> 
> They prefer the anonymity...not just for defense.
> They do not want to be worshiped.
> Their only concern is their wingman...above their own lives...their wingman comes first.
> When their job is done, it is in the past and they move on.
> 
> A true hero is one that does not want to be considered a hero. A Seal is a true Hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I thought the Green Berets were supposed to be the toughest, most highly trained soldiers.
Click to expand...


They are an elite group....but they run third.
Amazing how Hollywood misrepresents reality....isnt it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> So, we should believe the far right, after years they shouted that Nicotine was not additive.



The right did, huh?

Goldwater, Reagan and Rush Limbaugh, huh?

You're lying - you make my case that leftists lie as a matter of creed.



> Then the death squads.



Death squads?

You're not only a liar, you're insane.


----------



## bodecea

slukasiewski said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What did he say that we didn't already know or were told in the media?*  The only dumb fucks I see are those who'd put any weight on what you have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're either completely blind, cannot read English, or a simply DENSE and/or mildly retarded.
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...



Hmmm...funny how you don't answer the clear question put to you.


----------



## Ravi

8537 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't authorize shit.  At most, it went to JCS.  Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will come as quite a surprise to all of the military and admin officials that state that Obama authorized it.
> 
> Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.
Click to expand...

Gumby is melting down over the fact that Obama followed through on a campaign promise.


----------



## brokenarrow

Gunny said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, What the fuck is YOUR freedom worth?
Click to expand...

 
Kick the Mexicans out of my country and the families of those 418,000 will thank you.


----------



## Gunny

Mr. Shaman said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was a useful idiot during the election, but can you imagine - this idiot is one heartbeat away from being President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was useful about him?  He wastes oxygen, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ovet it.......
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxDgRr_Ynvc]YouTube - Right America Feeling Wronged pt1[/ame]​
Click to expand...


According to the US Constitution, he won unlawfully.  But that doesn't matter to unuseful idiots like you, does it?

Just so long as you can force your stupid, socialist bullshit down everyone's throats.

Let me guess, you're an inner-city sewer dweller that's too afraid to grow some balls and actually earn a place in life.  You think it's  a right granted by Obama.

Try www.romperoom.com and find some actual peers you can argue with.


----------



## bodecea

Gunny said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama lead the raid?Actually he did
> 
> Did Obama shoot bin Laden?He authorized it
> 
> Did Obama get blood on his carefully manicured hands?No; his hands fit golf clubs; not assault weapons
> 
> What are they celibrating? That they are smart enough to spell celebrating without an "i" most likely; that and the death of the most notorious terrorist in the world
> 
> America is still being invaded from the south? Many of whom can spell celebrating correctly in 2 languages compared to your not being able to spell it in one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't authorize shit.  At most, it went to JCS.  Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How strange....so you are saying this raid into a foreign allied country was authorized.....not by the CinC.
> 
> Not how my chain of command worked when I was in.....has it changed that much?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

brokenarrow said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, What the fuck is YOUR freedom worth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kick the Mexicans out of my country and the families of those 418,000 will thank you.
Click to expand...


I wasn't aware we disagreed on this particular topic.


----------



## brokenarrow

Jarhead said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a retired seal quite well.
> 
> They prefer the anonymity...not just for defense.
> They do not want to be worshiped.
> Their only concern is their wingman...above their own lives...their wingman comes first.
> When their job is done, it is in the past and they move on.
> 
> A true hero is one that does not want to be considered a hero. A Seal is a true Hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought the Green Berets were supposed to be the toughest, most highly trained soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are an elite group....but they run third.
> Amazing how Hollywood misrepresents reality....isnt it.
Click to expand...

 
Who's second? Hillary?


----------



## brokenarrow

Gunny said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, What the fuck is YOUR freedom worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kick the Mexicans out of my country and the families of those 418,000 will thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware we disagreed on this particular topic.
Click to expand...

 
Just like to remind all the folks in internet land.


----------



## Sheldon

Ravi said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't authorize shit.  At most, it went to JCS.  Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will come as quite a surprise to all of the military and admin officials that state that Obama authorized it.
> 
> Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gumby is melting down over the fact that Obama followed through on a campaign promise.
Click to expand...


But at least Gumblebee can be comforted by knowing he's not the only one.


----------



## Jarhead

brokenarrow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought the Green Berets were supposed to be the toughest, most highly trained soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are an elite group....but they run third.
> Amazing how Hollywood misrepresents reality....isnt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's second? Hillary?
Click to expand...


The Army Rangers.


----------



## rightwinger

brokenarrow said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson. Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong. We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial. Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
Click to expand...


It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it


----------



## Spoonman

Quote: Originally Posted by JimH52  
So, we should believe the far right, after years they shouted that Nicotine was not additive.


Ah JimH52  -  hate to break it to you but nicotine isn't an additive.  It is naturally occuring in the tobacco.  infact the amount is regulated by the FDA. In the processing of tobacco it is removed and then added back in to the approved levels for each brand and type and at consistent levels.

See this is why we don't believe the left.  They make shit up


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
Click to expand...


but we're only counting the americans


----------



## BrianH

JBeukema said:


> Initially, one might not see the connection between the events on May   1st and the traditional notion of May Day. After all, May Day has been   promoted as the real Labor Day, a celebration of those who fought for   the right to unionize and for workers rights such as the eight hour   work day. Indeed, these are things that should be celebrated. However,   the real May Day is not rooted in Labor, but in the Occult.
> The Occultic version of May Day has been referred to as *the Illuminatis second most sacred holiday*. On this day, human sacrifice is required. The *ritual* also involves *fire and dancing*  and is one of many witches Sabbaths. [These celebrations are often   promoted as rituals to keep evil spirits away. This attracts wider   participation among those who are unaware of the rituals true meaning.]   It is said that, in the human sacrifice part of the ritual, the   sacrifice must feel terror, trauma, and pain. The victim must also die   from some form of conflagration.
> With this in mind, the events of May 1st 2011 make a bit more sense.   Regardless of the truth or falsity surrounding Osama bin Ladens death,   the PERCEPTION was that he was killed and, for the purposes of the   ritual, the perception is all that is needed. It is therefore important   to note that bin Laden was killed as an act of war (read   conflagration)which, by its very nature, inflicts pain, trauma, and   suffering.
> When the *announcement*  of bin Ladens death was made late in the night of May 1st, (a timely   revelation if ones purpose was to produce a multitude of people   outside at night) the reaction from many Americans was one of   spontaneous celebration. Thousands poured out in the streets to   celebrate the death/sacrifice of bin Laden with dancing and drunken   revelry. The scene in Washington D.C. was telling as thousands danced   under the glow of the giant phallic symbol of the Washington monument in   what was possibly the biggest Occultic May Day celebration of all  time.
> Although it is almost certain that virtually none of the participants   were capable of understanding what they were participating in (after  all  they believed the bin Laden fairy tale), I must confess a feeling  of  deep uneasiness about what I witnessed on Sunday night. The *crowds in the street*  could have taken off all of their clothes and painted themselves in   animal blood and only seemed slightly more savage than they already did.   I could not help but feel that a line had been crossed from which  there  may be no turning back. Yet I did not merely witness a nations  loss of  innocence (if there was any left to lose), or even a momentary  loss of  self-control.  I witnessed a nation who had openly embraced  both devilry  and decadence.
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Laden Assassination an Occult Ritual on May Day? :
Click to expand...


Hitler was killed on April 30th and his death announced on May 1st.  I guess this is a big Nazi conspiracy now....


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but we're only counting the americans
Click to expand...


Can you imagine how many additional millions would have died if the Allies had not stopped him?


----------



## elvis

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but we're only counting the americans
Click to expand...


he's implying that it was the russians who were responsible for hitler's death. he failed to mention the daring bombing missions by the US air force that crippled Germany's industrial machine.


----------



## Spoonman

bodecea said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't authorize shit.  At most, it went to JCS.  Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How strange....so you are saying this raid into a foreign allied country was authorized.....not by the CinC.
> 
> Not how my chain of command worked when I was in.....has it changed that much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since we elected a liberal quack,  probably so
Click to expand...


----------



## elvis

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we're only counting the americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how many additional millions would have died if the Allies had not stopped him?
Click to expand...


150 million in the East alone.


----------



## BrianH

bambu said:


> Obama's sister died in America a few years ago.
> DNA was taken from her.
> 
> Simple thing to verify bin Laden's DNA...then wash, wrap his body and bury it within 24 hours as Islam demands.
> Wouldn't wanna upset all his fans in the Muslim world.
> 
> Weights, and buried it at sea so as not to create a shrine on land anywhere in the world.
> 
> Shark food, a fitting end.



Not to mention that he was not "eased" into the sea as was reported, but tumbled 30 feet off of one of our ships.....


----------



## Sheldon

Gunny said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. Anytime there was a thread about the economy, or unemployment, or the debt, there'd be a whole horde of rightwingers that would pile in an mock any leftwinger who mentions Bush.
> 
> Now you stupid bitches can't mention Bush's name fast enough. It's a fucking circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.  Where's this horde?  You left-creeps make people with brains not want to post here.  They want an actual intellectual discussion.
Click to expand...


There's retards on both sides here. Get yourself re-calibrated if you think this place is so left is scares people away.


----------



## hortysir

slukasiewski said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let me briefly acknowledge tonights distinguished honorees.  Admiral James Stavridis is a, is the real deal.  He can tell you more about and understands the incredible, the phenomenal, the just almost unbelievable capacity of his Navy SEALs and what they did last Sunday."
> 
> Dumb fuck!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden opens his mouth about US Navy SEALs  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that we didn't already know or were told in the media?  The only dumb fucks I see are those who'd put any weight on what you have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're either completely blind, cannot read English, or a simply DENSE and/or mildly retarded.
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


So he confirmed what we already knew.....

OH! And he "leaked" the name of the of the commander of USEUCOM

*shrug*


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> America is still being invaded from the south? Many of whom can spell celebrating correctly in 2 languages compared to your not being able to spell it in one



BULLSHIT.

Most of whom are illiterate in Spanish and English.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MSNBC: Obama has decided not to release pictures of dead Bin Laden.


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we're only counting the americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how many additional millions would have died if the Allies had not stopped him?
Click to expand...


but 480,000 americans would have been alive.  that's what the world wants right? us to stay out of their business.


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't authorize shit.  At most, it went to JCS.  Try being a dumbshit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How strange....so you are saying this raid into a foreign allied country was authorized.....not by the CinC.
> 
> Not how my chain of command worked when I was in.....has it changed that much?
Click to expand...

He's saying two things. One, Obama did nothing. Two, Obama did something unconstitutional.

His head prolly hurts.


----------



## Spoonman

CaféAuLait;3604909 said:
			
		

> MSNBC: Obama has decided not to release pictures of dead Bin Laden.



actually i think that is a very smart move


----------



## 8537

CaféAuLait;3604909 said:
			
		

> MSNBC: Obama has decided not to release pictures of dead Bin Laden.



Man, that's a tough call.


----------



## Spoonman

elvis said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we're only counting the americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's implying that it was the russians who were responsible for hitler's death. he failed to mention the daring bombing missions by the US air force that crippled Germany's industrial machine.
Click to expand...

at most it was the russian winter that kept the germans at bay, it sure as hell wasn't the russian army


----------



## Spoonman

8537 said:


> CaféAuLait;3604909 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC: Obama has decided not to release pictures of dead Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's a tough call.
Click to expand...


heads/tails - how hard can it be?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> What a surprise, Gumby believes everything negative about a Democrat simply because he suffers from confirmation bias.



What a surprise, Ravi defends everything done by a democrat simply because she is a partisan hack.


----------



## Spoonman

Gunny said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea sure. if it was bush you would be screaming about all kinds of human rights violations.  So much for the rest of the world loving us right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. Anytime there was a thread about the economy, or unemployment, or the debt, there'd be a whole horde of rightwingers that would pile in an mock any leftwinger who mentions Bush.
> 
> Now you stupid bitches can't mention Bush's name fast enough. It's a fucking circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.  Where's this horde?  You left-creeps make people with brains not want to post here.  They want an actual intellectual discussion.
Click to expand...


Eh, we need a laugh and the comedy channel has been sucking lately so.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it



We all know that "American" is a concept which you don't and will never grasp.


----------



## gautama

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not really an answer to my question....can we assume that you really don't have one?
Click to expand...


The only thing you have to come to terms with is that you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge with your head up your arse and incapable of dealing with REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.


----------



## rightwinger

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really an answer to my question....can we assume that you really don't have one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you have to come to terms with is that you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge with your head up your arse and incapable of dealing with REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
Click to expand...


Hey gautama.....

How's that Hopey Changey work'n for ya?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sheldon said:


> There's retards on both sides here.



Perhaps, but the overwhelming majority of them are on the left.

(Ravi, Jillian, Bodecea, Drsmith, Truthmatters, etc..)

Remember: The lower the IQ, the further to the left.....


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that "American" is a concept which you don't and will never grasp.
Click to expand...


The Russians got Hitler, not the Americans

America did not lose 450,000 against Hitler, there were two fronts


----------



## Spoonman

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's retards on both sides here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but the overwhelming majority of them are on the left.
> 
> (Ravi, Jillian, Bodecea, Drsmith, Truthmatters, etc..)
> 
> Remember: The lower the IQ, the further to the left.....
Click to expand...

  Dr Smith.  I rep that poor slob becasue I feel bad his reputation keeps dropping.  lol


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that "American" is a concept which you don't and will never grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians got Hitler, not the Americans
> 
> America did not lose 450,000 against Hitler, there were two fronts
Click to expand...


actually hitler killed himself.  actually it was on eisenhowers orders that the russians be given the upportunity to take berlin even though patton would have gotten there first.


----------



## Cal

Osama Bin Laden Pictures Will Not Be Released, Obama Reportedly Decides


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> The Russians got Hitler, not the Americans



No doubt you believe that they should have assumed a ruling position over the USA as a reward.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians got Hitler, not the Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt you believe that they should have assumed a ruling position over the USA as a reward.
Click to expand...


?


----------



## rightwinger

Cal said:


> Osama Bin Laden Pictures Will Not Be Released, Obama Reportedly Decides



Probably for the best

I'm tired of jumping through hoops to satisfy the crazy demands of conspiracy theorists.  If you think he is still alive...good for you. Its not my problem, and Osama bin Laden is not my problem any more either


----------



## Spoonman

Cal said:


> Osama Bin Laden Pictures Will Not Be Released, Obama Reportedly Decides



they'll show up on the internet i'm sure


----------



## Jarhead

8537 said:


> CaféAuLait;3604909 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC: Obama has decided not to release pictures of dead Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's a tough call.
Click to expand...


The right call.
Americans are not savages. We do not need to see the blood and guts. The man is dead. We dont need to see proof. If he is alive, he will let us know in short order. But he is dead. I am sure.
Bin Laden was an animal...but he had children. They dont need to see the picture either.


----------



## mudwhistle

Jarhead said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;3604909 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC: Obama has decided not to release pictures of dead Bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's a tough call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right call.
> Americans are not savages. We do not need to see the blood and guts. The man is dead. We dont need to see proof. If he is alive, he will let us know in short order. But he is dead. I am sure.
> Bin Laden was an animal...but he had children. They dont need to see the picture either.
Click to expand...


Now if it was an Abu Garab pic the skinny fuck would do it in a micro-second.

I hope we don't have to badger this ignoramus like we did over his long form.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> ?



Doesn't that prove superiority of the Soviet system of authoritarian rule and the virtues of communism?

Seriously, isn't that what you strive to re-create?


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> Now if it was an Abu Garab pic the skinny fuck would do it in a micro-second.



AS LONG as it could be used against Bush!


----------



## Jarhead

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if it was an Abu Garab pic the skinny fuck would do it in a micro-second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS LONG as it could be used against Bush!
Click to expand...


Yeah....well...I would like to think we are above that.
The dem0ocrats didnt care about anything as long as they were able to make Bush look bad.
I personally do not want to be part of a "retaliation" for the democrats immature behavior at the expense of our integrity as a country.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that prove superiority of the Soviet system of authoritarian rule and the virtues of communism?
> 
> Seriously, isn't that what you strive to re-create?
Click to expand...


Sorry..

I thought if I gave you an additional chance to explain yourself, you might make some sense

Guess not


----------



## Spoonman

mudwhistle said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's a tough call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right call.
> Americans are not savages. We do not need to see the blood and guts. The man is dead. We dont need to see proof. If he is alive, he will let us know in short order. But he is dead. I am sure.
> Bin Laden was an animal...but he had children. They dont need to see the picture either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now if it was an Abu Garab pic the skinny fuck would do it in a micro-second.
> 
> I hope we don't have to badger this ignoramus like we did over his long form.
Click to expand...


damn, i'm out of reps


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that "American" is a concept which you don't and will never grasp.
Click to expand...


Why is it you feel this compulsion to tell others what they think and believe?   Does it fill a void in your life somehow?  It's got me curious....because I've never seen anyone else here do it as consistently as you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Why is it you feel this compulsion to tell others what they think and believe?



Why is it that you feel this compulsion to be a fucking retard?

Couldn't you just read the thread and try to comprehend the post and the response - attempting beyond all hope to grasp the reason that the response was spot-on to the post it addressed?


----------



## Too Tall

I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.


----------



## Rinata

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not now, He was offed on your boys watch.
> 
> If it happened under Bush, damn right many of your fellow lefty loons would be cackling like hens right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since OBL was never caught during  Bush's administration, we will never know, will we.
> 
> As for me...anytime would have been a good time...sooner would have been better than later.....but later is better than never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think how much different the world would be if Clinton had actually done his job, and taken the shot when he had him dead to right.
Click to expand...


You have no criticism for GWB who said he didn't even care about where Osama was. But you ARE going to criticize Clinton. On top of it, you have the nerve to say I have no credibility?? You are such an ass. The party is all you care about. Look in the mirror and see yourself you hypocrite.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you feel this compulsion to tell others what they think and believe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that you feel this compulsion to be a fucking retard?
> 
> Couldn't you just read the thread and try to comprehend the post and the response - attempting beyond all hope to grasp the reason that the response was spot-on to the post it addressed?
Click to expand...


How odd that you didn't quote my entire post to you.   I wonder why.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Too Tall said:


> I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.



You do realize obama did not want this to happen. Ben Laden never was charged for the attacked on the twin towers.


----------



## gautama

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to flame.  I will just say that imho you are flatly wrong.
> 
> We kill the enemy in war all the fucking time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the left has been telling us for 10 years that this isn't a war, that Al Qaeda is a criminal organization that should be afforded civil trials in the USA.
> 
> Do we give orders to hunt down and kill criminals on a regular basis?
> 
> Obama gave the order to KILL, to assassinate, not to capture.
Click to expand...


One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.


----------



## gautama

rightwinger said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really an answer to my question....can we assume that you really don't have one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have to come to terms with is that you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge with your head up your arse and incapable of dealing with REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey gautama.....
> 
> How's that Hopey Changey work'n for ya?
Click to expand...


Leftwanker,

You're a HOPELESS Obamarrhoidal jerk, and you and the Marxist  Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar will never CHANGE for the better.

Even with the execution of the POS Bin Lauden, but for the waterboarding, which the semi-black Political Charlatan and his loyal stooges denounced, Bin Lauden would be living it up in splendid isolation.


----------



## mudwhistle

Too Tall said:


> I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.



I would have shot him on sight just to make sure that never happened.

But then once Obama found out I voted for Bush he would have had me executed too.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have shot him on sight just to make sure that never happened.
> 
> *Bit then once Obama found out I voted for Bush he would have had me executed too. *
Click to expand...


The funny thing is, you probably really believe that.


----------



## Steve Hanson

Too Tall said:


> I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.



That Jackass would have gotten him off.


----------



## Steve Hanson

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in the order of 20 million lives.......And yes it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that "American" is a concept which you don't and will never grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you feel this compulsion to tell others what they think and believe?   Does it fill a void in your life somehow?  It's got me curious....because I've never seen anyone else here do it as consistently as you do.
Click to expand...


Aren't you the one who is constantly trying to shove your ghey down everyones throats?


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have shot him on sight just to make sure that never happened.
> 
> *But then once Obama found out I voted for Bush he would have had me executed too. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, you probably really believe that.
Click to expand...


Liberals just have no sense of humor.


----------



## Toro

gautama said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have to come to terms with is that you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge with your head up your arse and incapable of dealing with REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gautama.....
> 
> How's that Hopey Changey work'n for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftwanker,
> 
> You're a HOPELESS Obamarrhoidal jerk, and you and the Marxist  Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar will never CHANGE for the better.
> 
> Even with the execution of the POS Bin Lauden, but for the waterboarding, which the semi-black Political Charlatan and his loyal stooges denounced, Bin Lauden would be living it up in splendid isolation.
Click to expand...


This has just got to be killing you, eh gaytardma?


----------



## idb

gautama said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have to come to terms with is that you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge with your head up your arse and incapable of dealing with REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gautama.....
> 
> How's that Hopey Changey work'n for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftwanker,
> 
> You're a HOPELESS Obamarrhoidal jerk, and you and the Marxist  Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar will never CHANGE for the better.
> 
> Even with the execution of the POS Bin Lauden, but for the waterboarding, which the semi-black Political Charlatan and his loyal stooges denounced, Bin Lauden would be living it up in splendid isolation.
Click to expand...


Leftwanker,
Obamarrhoidal,
Marxist Monumental Fraud,
Pathological Liar,
semi-black Political Charlatan,
his loyal stooges.

Do you have a routine time every day that you sit down to work on your marvellously inventive sobriquets, or do they come to you in your sleep?

Have you got any more?


----------



## Toro

idb said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gautama.....
> 
> How's that Hopey Changey work'n for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftwanker,
> 
> You're a HOPELESS Obamarrhoidal jerk, and you and the Marxist  Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar will never CHANGE for the better.
> 
> Even with the execution of the POS Bin Lauden, but for the waterboarding, which the semi-black Political Charlatan and his loyal stooges denounced, Bin Lauden would be living it up in splendid isolation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftwanker,
> Obamarrhoidal,
> Marxist Monumental Fraud,
> Pathological Liar,
> semi-black Political Charlatan,
> his loyal stooges.
> 
> Do you have a routine time every day that you sit down to work on your marvellously inventive sobriquets, or do they come to you in your sleep?
> 
> Have you got any more?
Click to expand...


gaytardma has 3,334 posts.  They are all exactly the same.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have shot him on sight just to make sure that never happened.
> 
> *But then once Obama found out I voted for Bush he would have had me executed too. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *funny thing *is, you probably really believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals just have no sense of humor.
Click to expand...




Funny how you missed those two words.


----------



## Wicked Jester

brokenarrow said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what was done right about this misson. Germany is claiming we violated international law. Muslims are claiming we disgraced them by burrying the slob wrong. We shot an unarmend man and didn't give him a fair trial. Can we not trust obama to do anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's most wanted man is dead and not a single US soldier was harmed.
> 
> What else do you need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In WW2, Hitler was found dead at the price of 418,000 American lives. Was it worth it?
Click to expand...

Absolutely!

Just ask the souls of 6 million jews, and an untold number of Europeans.


----------



## mudwhistle

It looks like the White House was more spectators then participants. I think we've been misled. 




> *Osama bin Laden dead: Blackout during raid on bin Laden compound*
> 
> The head of the CIA admitted yesterday that there was no live video footage of the raid on Osama bin Laden's compound as further doubts emerged about the US version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Steven Swinford* 10:25PM BST 04 May 2011
> 
> Leon Panetta, director of the CIA, revealed there was a 25 minute blackout during which the live feed from cameras mounted on the helmets of the US special forces was cut off.
> 
> A photograph released by the White House appeared to show the President and his aides in the situation room watching the action as it unfolded. In fact they had little knowledge of what was happening in the compound.
> 
> Mr Panetta said: "Once those teams went into the compound I can tell you that there was a time period of almost 20 or 25 minutes where we really didn't know just exactly what was going on. And there were some very tense moments as we were waiting for information.
> 
> "We had some observation of the approach there, but we did not have direct flow of information as to the actual conduct of the operation itself as they were going through the compound."
> 
> Mr Panetta also revealed that the US Navy Seals made the final decision to kill bin Laden rather than the president.



Osama bin Laden dead: Blackout during raid on bin Laden compound - Telegraph


----------



## nraforlife

bodecea said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> UBL has probably been dead of kidney failure for the better part of 10 years. The little soap opera of the past few days is just a move to get The Usurper's numbers up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you accuse our military of lying and a SEAL team of deception.
Click to expand...


Sooooo, its NOT likely the military has  routinely lied its ass off over the years and as to the Seal Team- I am not calling them liars. I am saying they are imaginary.........or do you have their names, pics & home addresses. If not you are simply making an assumption and a rather foolish one at that.


----------



## Wicked Jester

nraforlife said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> UBL has probably been dead of kidney failure for the better part of 10 years. The little soap opera of the past few days is just a move to get The Usurper's numbers up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you accuse our military of lying and a SEAL team of deception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooo, its NOT likely the military has not routinely lied its ass off over the years and as to the Seal Team- I am not calling them liars. I am saying they are imaginary.........or do you have their names, pics & home addresses. If not you are simply making an assumption and a rather foolish one at that.
Click to expand...

The only fool I see, is YOU, lil' man.

In fact, you take it past fool, to being an abject fucking idiot.

Something tells me you're one of those morons that runs around the forest in BDU fatigues, playing ARMY, and are still waiting for that Y2K invasion of government forces.


----------



## Toro

nraforlife said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> UBL has probably been dead of kidney failure for the better part of 10 years. The little soap opera of the past few days is just a move to get The Usurper's numbers up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you accuse our military of lying and a SEAL team of deception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooo, its NOT likely the military has not routinely lied its ass off over the years and as to the Seal Team- I am not calling them liars. I am saying they are imaginary.........or do you have their names, pics & home addresses. If not you are simply making an assumption and a rather foolish one at that.
Click to expand...


lol

birfers...


----------



## KissMy

mudwhistle said:


> It looks like the White House was more spectators then participants. I think we've been misled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Osama bin Laden dead: Blackout during raid on bin Laden compound*
> 
> The head of the CIA admitted yesterday that there was no live video footage of the raid on Osama bin Laden's compound as further doubts emerged about the US version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Steven Swinford* 10:25PM BST 04 May 2011
> 
> Leon Panetta, director of the CIA, revealed there was a 25 minute blackout during which the live feed from cameras mounted on the helmets of the US special forces was cut off.
> 
> A photograph released by the White House appeared to show the President and his aides in the situation room watching the action as it unfolded. In fact they had little knowledge of what was happening in the compound.
> 
> Mr Panetta said: "Once those teams went into the compound I can tell you that there was a time period of almost 20 or 25 minutes where we really didn't know just exactly what was going on. And there were some very tense moments as we were waiting for information.
> 
> "We had some observation of the approach there, but we did not have direct flow of information as to the actual conduct of the operation itself as they were going through the compound."
> 
> Mr Panetta also revealed that the US Navy Seals made the final decision to kill bin Laden rather than the president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osama bin Laden dead: Blackout during raid on bin Laden compound - Telegraph
Click to expand...


Well you don't exactly want to claim you have a video tape of your team committing a crime for you so it can be subpoenaed for evidence at a trial.


----------



## idb

nraforlife said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> UBL has probably been dead of kidney failure for the better part of 10 years. The little soap opera of the past few days is just a move to get The Usurper's numbers up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you accuse our military of lying and a SEAL team of deception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooo, its NOT likely the military has not routinely lied its ass off over the years and as to the Seal Team- I am not calling them liars. I am saying they are imaginary.........or do you have their names, pics & home addresses. If not you are simply making an assumption and a rather foolish one at that.
Click to expand...


I *love* it!!!!
What a brilliant extension of the whole Whitehouse conspiracy web!!
I'm repping you for this.

Barrack Obama, who was born in Kenya - but who was groomed from birth to take over the US presidency through a devilishly clever web of deception such as planted birth notices in the Hawaiian newspaper and the complicity of Hawaiian health officials, as well as a carefully crafted fiction of his life including attending Ivy League universities - has now, having achieved his aim of capturing the Whitehouse to allow him to carry out his, and his puppetmasters', nefarious vision for America, produced a false birth certificate and fabricated the assassination of a long-dead terrorist, deep in hostile territory, using a mythological and entirely bogus team of elite soldiers for the purpose of boosting his poll ratings.

This is so exciting I can't stand it.
It's better than the Bourne trilogy!!!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'm unsure if this has been posted yet given the length of this thread but Panetta says waterboarding was used to obtain this information:



> BRIAN WILLIAMS: I'd like to ask you about the sourcing on the intel that ultimately led to this successful attack. Can you confirm that it was as a result of waterboarding that we learned what we needed to learn to go after bin Laden?
> 
> LEON PANETTA: You know Brian, in the intelligence business you work from a lot of sources of information, and that was true here. We had a multiple source -- a multiple series of sources -- that provided information with regards to this situation. Clearly, some of it came from detainees and the interrogation of detainees. But we also had information from other sources as well. So, it's a little difficult to say it was due just to one source of information that we got.
> 
> WILLIAMS: Turned around the other way, are you denying that waterboarding was in part among the tactics used to extract the intelligence that led to this successful mission?
> 
> PANETTA: No, I think some of the detainees clearly were, you know, they used these enhanced interrogation techniques against some of these detainees. But I'm also saying that, you know, the debate about whether we would have gotten the same information through other approaches I think is always going to be an open question.
> 
> WILLIAMS: So, finer point, one final time, enhanced interrogation techniques -- which has always been kind of a handy euphemism in these post-9/11 years -- that includes waterboarding?
> 
> PANETTA: That's correct.



RealClearPolitics - Video - Panetta: "Open Question" If Waterboarding Helped Find Bin Laden


----------



## hortysir

Too Tall said:


> I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.



I'm sorry, but even in sarcasm, the words "I was very disappointed in the Seals" should never be uttered.


----------



## hortysir

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize obama did not want this to happen. Ben Laden never was charged for the attacked on the twin towers.
Click to expand...

Links??


----------



## gautama

Toro said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftwanker,
> 
> You're a HOPELESS Obamarrhoidal jerk, and you and the Marxist  Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar will never CHANGE for the better.
> 
> Even with the execution of the POS Bin Lauden, but for the waterboarding, which the semi-black Political Charlatan and his loyal stooges denounced, Bin Lauden would be living it up in splendid isolation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftwanker,
> Obamarrhoidal,
> Marxist Monumental Fraud,
> Pathological Liar,
> semi-black Political Charlatan,
> his loyal stooges.
> 
> Do you have a routine time every day that you sit down to work on your marvellously inventive sobriquets, or do they come to you in your sleep?
> 
> Have you got any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gaytardma has 3,334 posts.  They are all exactly the same.
Click to expand...


Toroshit, I'll match my incomparable posts with your drek anytime w/r/t insight, humour, or historical accuracy ........ including your political stance which supports a political phoney who served as a "community organizer " in the criminal enterprise Acorn, had an established friendship with an Unrepentant Homicidal, Maniacal Commie/Terrorist Ayers from whose home this semi-black POS kicked off his Senatorial Career. And, if this wasn't enough to dissuade an Obamarrhoidal idjit like you from backing up this Black Racist National Disaster and his run up of the National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS, you shrug off his TWENTY YEAR TENURE with his (using his own words") "pastor, friend, mentor", the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's Cathedral of Hate.....only to have your idol select another Black Racist whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that Jim Crowe no longer is dressed up in white hoods but presently controls America adorned in fancy suits and expensive briefcases and, get this.......claims that his 3 yr old child babbles about being intimidated as being a 3/5th of an American while Obami Salaami is sitting in the pews as the President of the United States of America.

The above gives a snapshot of your perceptiveness, and political acumen in particular.

And, if this post is "the same" as the 3,334 of my other posts then you haven't learned a thing to improve your ridiculous presence on this planet, you insignificant fart.

BTW, I may be wrong, my guess is that Toroshit will somehow pretend that this supposedly identical post doesn't exist. Or, not be able to refute the *FACTUAL INFO* about his preposterous political idol.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

hortysir said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very disappointed in the Seals.  They should have captured Osama and brought him back to New York City so Eric Holder could have had a show trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize obama did not want this to happen. Ben Laden never was charged for the attacked on the twin towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links??
Click to expand...


CAUTION
Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world. 
FBI &#8212; USAMA BIN LADEN

Khalid Sheikh Mohammed 9/11 Mastermind Gave Up bin Laden According to Secret Documents
Khalid Sheikh Mohammed 9/11 Mastermind Gave Up bin Laden According to Secret Documents


----------



## mudwhistle

> *"It is important for us to make sure that very graphic photos of someone who was shot in the head are not floating around as an incitement to additional violence or as a propaganda tool," Obama said. "That's not who we are. We don't trot out this stuff as trophies."*


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *funny thing *is, you probably really believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals just have no sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you missed those two words.
Click to expand...


Hmmmmmmm

You have a very intellectually dishonest style.

Just remember, I'm not your enemy.


----------



## brokenarrow

Clint Eastwood Dirty Harry Ultimate Collector's Edition Blu-ray Looks Too Good - MovieWeb.com


----------



## brokenarrow

[/quote]


Clint Eastwood Dirty Harry Ultimate Collector's Edition Blu-ray Looks Too Good - MovieWeb.com


----------



## Toro

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftwanker,
> Obamarrhoidal,
> Marxist Monumental Fraud,
> Pathological Liar,
> semi-black Political Charlatan,
> his loyal stooges.
> 
> Do you have a routine time every day that you sit down to work on your marvellously inventive sobriquets, or do they come to you in your sleep?
> 
> Have you got any more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaytardma has 3,334 posts.  They are all exactly the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toroshit, I'll match my incomparable posts with your drek anytime w/r/t insight, humour, or historical accuracy ........ including your political stance which supports a political phoney who served as a "community organizer " in the criminal enterprise Acorn, had an established friendship with an Unrepentant Homicidal, Maniacal Commie/Terrorist Ayers from whose home this semi-black POS kicked off his Senatorial Career. And, if this wasn't enough to dissuade an Obamarrhoidal idjit like you from backing up this Black Racist National Disaster and his run up of the National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS, you shrug off his TWENTY YEAR TENURE with his (using his own words") "pastor, friend, mentor", the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's Cathedral of Hate.....only to have your idol select another Black Racist whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that Jim Crowe no longer is dressed up in white hoods but presently controls America adorned in fancy suits and expensive briefcases and, get this.......claims that his 3 yr old child babbles about being intimidated as being a 3/5th of an American while Obami Salaami is sitting in the pews as the President of the United States of America.
> 
> The above gives a snapshot of your perceptiveness, and political acumen in particular.
> 
> And, if this post is "the same" as the 3,334 of my other posts then you haven't learned a thing to improve your ridiculous presence on this planet, you insignificant fart.
> 
> BTW, I may be wrong, my guess is that Toroshit will somehow pretend that this supposedly identical post doesn't exist. Or, not be able to refute the *FACTUAL INFO* about his preposterous political idol.
Click to expand...


Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.


----------



## mudwhistle

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> gaytardma has 3,334 posts.  They are all exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit, I'll match my incomparable posts with your drek anytime w/r/t insight, humour, or historical accuracy ........ including your political stance which supports a political phoney who served as a "community organizer " in the criminal enterprise Acorn, had an established friendship with an Unrepentant Homicidal, Maniacal Commie/Terrorist Ayers from whose home this semi-black POS kicked off his Senatorial Career. And, if this wasn't enough to dissuade an Obamarrhoidal idjit like you from backing up this Black Racist National Disaster and his run up of the National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS, you shrug off his TWENTY YEAR TENURE with his (using his own words") "pastor, friend, mentor", the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's Cathedral of Hate.....only to have your idol select another Black Racist whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that Jim Crowe no longer is dressed up in white hoods but presently controls America adorned in fancy suits and expensive briefcases and, get this.......claims that his 3 yr old child babbles about being intimidated as being a 3/5th of an American while Obami Salaami is sitting in the pews as the President of the United States of America.
> 
> The above gives a snapshot of your perceptiveness, and political acumen in particular.
> 
> And, if this post is "the same" as the 3,334 of my other posts then you haven't learned a thing to improve your ridiculous presence on this planet, you insignificant fart.
> 
> BTW, I may be wrong, my guess is that Toroshit will somehow pretend that this supposedly identical post doesn't exist. Or, not be able to refute the *FACTUAL INFO* about his preposterous political idol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
Click to expand...


Yes, we could do without the racist comentary.


----------



## bodecea

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> gaytardma has 3,334 posts.  They are all exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit, I'll match my incomparable posts with your drek anytime w/r/t insight, humour, or historical accuracy ........ including your political stance which supports a political phoney who served as a "community organizer " in the criminal enterprise Acorn, had an established friendship with an Unrepentant Homicidal, Maniacal Commie/Terrorist Ayers from whose home this semi-black POS kicked off his Senatorial Career. And, if this wasn't enough to dissuade an Obamarrhoidal idjit like you from backing up this Black Racist National Disaster and his run up of the National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS, you shrug off his TWENTY YEAR TENURE with his (using his own words") "pastor, friend, mentor", the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's Cathedral of Hate.....only to have your idol select another Black Racist whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that Jim Crowe no longer is dressed up in white hoods but presently controls America adorned in fancy suits and expensive briefcases and, get this.......claims that his 3 yr old child babbles about being intimidated as being a 3/5th of an American while Obami Salaami is sitting in the pews as the President of the United States of America.
> 
> The above gives a snapshot of your perceptiveness, and political acumen in particular.
> 
> And, if this post is "the same" as the 3,334 of my other posts then you haven't learned a thing to improve your ridiculous presence on this planet, you insignificant fart.
> 
> BTW, I may be wrong, my guess is that Toroshit will somehow pretend that this supposedly identical post doesn't exist. Or, not be able to refute the *FACTUAL INFO* about his preposterous political idol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
Click to expand...


Homophobic too.


----------



## boedicca

So, is Obama going to Disney Land this weekend or what?


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> So, is Obama going to Disney Land this weekend or what?


----------



## boedicca

AHAHAHAHA!!!!

Obama handled the operation to kill Bin Laden quite well, but the PR Aftermath is snowballing into a big ol' mess.


Best headline in ages.:

*Obama Administration takes victory lap in clown car*

_Tomorrow Obama is going to Ground Zero, his first visit there as president. He invited George Bush, who declined. Guess Bush was paying attention to what happened to Paul Ryan when he accepted an invitation from Obama. Donald Trump and a few Supreme Court Justices know a little bit about it too. When you only reach across the aisle to slap your opponents in the face, eventually they stop showing up. But hey, it&#8217;s entirely possible that Obama will use this moment to show some bipartisanship instead of just saying, &#8220;I&#8217;m really bipartisan, you guys&#8221; and then attacking people who disagree with him. Hey, it could happen.

For more on how the Greatest President in U.S. History is managing to turn a near-perfect military and intelligence victory into a snowballing public-relations fiasco, see Stephen Green (&#8220;The Gang That Could Shoot Straight &#8212; But Not Much Else&#8221 and Andrew Malcolm (&#8220;Osama bin Laden dead: Yes, SEALs were in on the raid, but aides hail Obama&#8217;s office bravery&#8221.

And if it irks you that anybody&#8217;s daring to criticize the President of the United States for not doing everything perfectly after a big win: now you know how we felt for 8 years.

P.S. Reuters: Photos show three dead men at bin Laden raid house.

P.P.S. Thought experiment: If Osama Bin Laden had been killed by U.S. troops between September 11, 2001 and January 20, 2009, would you have wanted to see pictures? Do you now? Are they different answers? If so, why?

P.P.P.S. HuffPo: Administration Grows Frustrated As Conversation Shifts From Bin Laden To Waterboarding. What a shame, the peasants won&#8217;t stick to the script. A couple of key grafs:

    Defenders of the interrogation technique raised the issue, earning write-ups in several high-profile publications, including The New York Times and Time magazine. It was also put forward in most bin Laden-related news interviews with Obama officials. The problem, those officials stress, is that questioning the effectiveness of waterboarding in the bin Laden case oversimplifies a complex issue to which there may not be any concrete answers.

Ever notice how much more &#8220;complex&#8221; and &#8220;without concrete answers&#8221; everything is when the president is a Democrat?

And:

    By most accounts, harsh interrogation measures including waterboarding did not play a role in helping to track bin Laden&#8217;s whereabouts or his associates. According to the Times, in 2002 and 2003 &#8220;interrogators first heard about a Qaeda courier who used the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti&#8221; &#8212; the same courier who would ultimately lead the CIA to bin Laden&#8217;s location. But, the Times reported, &#8220;his name was just one tidbit in heaps of uncorroborated claims.&#8221;

&#8220;Waterboarding had nothing to do with finding Bin Laden, except for, um, er, uh, uncovering the clue that led to finding Bin Laden.&#8221; Good stuff. Dismissing the courier&#8217;s name because it was just one of many clues is like dismissing finding a needle because it was in a big stack of hay.

P.P.P.P.S. Damian Thompson: That White House clarification in full.

P.P.P.P.P.S. Bookworm Room has a numbered list of the changes to the official story. There are 26 so far, but keep in mind that it&#8217;s only been three and a half days._


Obama Administration takes victory lap in clown car | The Daily Caller


----------



## Ravi

more sour grapes, oh my!


----------



## BrianH

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> but we're only counting the americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how many additional millions would have died if the Allies had not stopped him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but 480,000 americans would have been alive.  that's what the world wants right? us to stay out of their business.
Click to expand...


It wasn't their business  anymore when the Japs bombed us and the Germans started sinking our ships in the Atlantic..............


----------



## BrianH

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that "American" is a concept which you don't and will never grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians got Hitler, not the Americans
> 
> America did not lose 450,000 against Hitler, there were two fronts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually hitler killed himself.  actually it was on eisenhowers orders that the russians be given the upportunity to take berlin even though patton would have gotten there first.
Click to expand...


Which was smart because we would have lost more taking Berlin.


----------



## BrianH

brokenarrow said:


>


 

Clint Eastwood Dirty Harry Ultimate Collector's Edition Blu-ray Looks Too Good - MovieWeb.com[/QUOTE]

The picture they're looking at is a photoshopped fake from 2006.  You can google the actual picture....


----------



## Ravi

Here's a rally Dicca and the other lunatics would probably enjoy participating in:

Pakistan Islamists to protest against U.S. bin Laden raid | TPM News Pages


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> AHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Obama handled the operation to kill Bin Laden quite well, but the PR Aftermath is snowballing into a big ol' mess.
> 
> 
> Best headline in ages.:
> 
> *Obama Administration takes victory lap in clown car*
> 
> _Tomorrow Obama is going to Ground Zero, his first visit there as president. He invited George Bush, who declined. Guess Bush was paying attention to what happened to Paul Ryan when he accepted an invitation from Obama. Donald Trump and a few Supreme Court Justices know a little bit about it too. When you only reach across the aisle to slap your opponents in the face, eventually they stop showing up. But hey, its entirely possible that Obama will use this moment to show some bipartisanship instead of just saying, Im really bipartisan, you guys and then attacking people who disagree with him. Hey, it could happen.
> 
> For more on how the Greatest President in U.S. History is managing to turn a near-perfect military and intelligence victory into a snowballing public-relations fiasco, see Stephen Green (The Gang That Could Shoot Straight  But Not Much Else) and Andrew Malcolm (Osama bin Laden dead: Yes, SEALs were in on the raid, but aides hail Obamas office bravery).
> 
> And if it irks you that anybodys daring to criticize the President of the United States for not doing everything perfectly after a big win: now you know how we felt for 8 years.
> 
> P.S. Reuters: Photos show three dead men at bin Laden raid house.
> 
> P.P.S. Thought experiment: If Osama Bin Laden had been killed by U.S. troops between September 11, 2001 and January 20, 2009, would you have wanted to see pictures? Do you now? Are they different answers? If so, why?
> 
> P.P.P.S. HuffPo: Administration Grows Frustrated As Conversation Shifts From Bin Laden To Waterboarding. What a shame, the peasants wont stick to the script. A couple of key grafs:
> 
> Defenders of the interrogation technique raised the issue, earning write-ups in several high-profile publications, including The New York Times and Time magazine. It was also put forward in most bin Laden-related news interviews with Obama officials. The problem, those officials stress, is that questioning the effectiveness of waterboarding in the bin Laden case oversimplifies a complex issue to which there may not be any concrete answers.
> 
> Ever notice how much more complex and without concrete answers everything is when the president is a Democrat?
> 
> And:
> 
> By most accounts, harsh interrogation measures including waterboarding did not play a role in helping to track bin Ladens whereabouts or his associates. According to the Times, in 2002 and 2003 interrogators first heard about a Qaeda courier who used the nom de guerre Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti  the same courier who would ultimately lead the CIA to bin Ladens location. But, the Times reported, his name was just one tidbit in heaps of uncorroborated claims.
> 
> Waterboarding had nothing to do with finding Bin Laden, except for, um, er, uh, uncovering the clue that led to finding Bin Laden. Good stuff. Dismissing the couriers name because it was just one of many clues is like dismissing finding a needle because it was in a big stack of hay.
> 
> P.P.P.P.S. Damian Thompson: That White House clarification in full.
> 
> P.P.P.P.P.S. Bookworm Room has a numbered list of the changes to the official story. There are 26 so far, but keep in mind that its only been three and a half days._
> 
> 
> Obama Administration takes victory lap in clown car | The Daily Caller



Racist.


----------



## iggy pop

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals just have no sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you missed those two words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> You have a very intellectually dishonest style.
> 
> Just remember, I'm not your enemy.
Click to expand...


Yea you are. You're straight


----------



## iggy pop

bodecea said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit, I'll match my incomparable posts with your drek anytime w/r/t insight, humour, or historical accuracy ........ including your political stance which supports a political phoney who served as a "community organizer " in the criminal enterprise Acorn, had an established friendship with an Unrepentant Homicidal, Maniacal Commie/Terrorist Ayers from whose home this semi-black POS kicked off his Senatorial Career. And, if this wasn't enough to dissuade an Obamarrhoidal idjit like you from backing up this Black Racist National Disaster and his run up of the National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS, you shrug off his TWENTY YEAR TENURE with his (using his own words") "pastor, friend, mentor", the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's Cathedral of Hate.....only to have your idol select another Black Racist whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that Jim Crowe no longer is dressed up in white hoods but presently controls America adorned in fancy suits and expensive briefcases and, get this.......claims that his 3 yr old child babbles about being intimidated as being a 3/5th of an American while Obami Salaami is sitting in the pews as the President of the United States of America.
> 
> The above gives a snapshot of your perceptiveness, and political acumen in particular.
> 
> And, if this post is "the same" as the 3,334 of my other posts then you haven't learned a thing to improve your ridiculous presence on this planet, you insignificant fart.
> 
> BTW, I may be wrong, my guess is that Toroshit will somehow pretend that this supposedly identical post doesn't exist. Or, not be able to refute the *FACTUAL INFO* about his preposterous political idol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobic too.
Click to expand...

 Why do you have to make everything a gay issue?


----------



## iggy pop

BrianH said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how many additional millions would have died if the Allies had not stopped him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 480,000 americans would have been alive.  that's what the world wants right? us to stay out of their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't their business  anymore when the Japs bombed us and the Germans started sinking our ships in the Atlantic..............
Click to expand...


Well let's see. Weren't we supplying arms to England and putting the squeeze on japanese oil and rubber supplies? We made it our business by sticking our nose in it.


----------



## boedicca

Another RACIST dares to critique the PR DEBACLE:

_We should not forget the bottom line in this: bin Laden was justifiably and legally killed by brave and skilled US Navy SEALs. The operation was audacious and meticulous in its planning and execution. President Barack Obama made the call to carry out the raid and his decision was vindicated in spades.

Having said that, the messiness since then has taken much of the sheen off this success, temporarily at least. Heres a summary of what went wrong once the most difficult bit had been achieved:

1. It took nearly three days to decide not to release the photographs. I think there was a case for not releasing the pictures, though on balance I think disclosure would have been best. But whichever way Obama went on this, the decision should have been made quickly, on Monday. By letting the world and his dog debate the issue for so long and then say no made the administration look indecisive and appear that it had something to hide. It will fuel the conspiracy theories. And the pictures will surely be leaked anyway.

2. To say that bin Laden was armed and hiding behind a wife being used as a human shield was an unforgiveable embellishment. The way it was expressed by John Brennan was to mock bin Laden as being unmanly and cowardly. It turned out to be incorrect and gave fuel, again, to conspiracy theories as well as accusations of cover-ups and illegality. Of all the mistakes of the week, this was by far the biggest.

3. It was a kill mission and no one should have been afraid to admit that. Bin Laden was a dead man as soon as the SEAL Team landed. Theres nothing wrong with that but the Obama administration should have been honest about it rather than spinning tales about bin Laden having a gun, reaching for a gun (the latest) and resisting (without saying how he resisted).

4. Too much information was released, too quickly and a lot of it was wrong. When it made the administration look good, the information flowed freely. When the tide turned, Jay Carney, Obamas spokesman, clammed up completely. Im a journalist; I like it when people talk about things. But from the administrations perspective, it would have been much better to have given a very sparse, accurate description of what happened without going into too much detail, especially about the intelligence that led to the compound (an account which is necessarily suspect).

5. Obama tried to claim too much credit. Dont get me wrong, he was entitled to a lot of credit. but sometimes less is more and its better to let facts speak for themselves. We didnt need official after official to say how gutsy Obama was. Far better to have heaped praise on the CIA and SEALs (which, to be fair, was done most of the time) and talked less about Obamas decision-making. And a nod to President George W. Bush would have been classy  and good politics for Obama...

(five more ways at the link)..._

10 ways Barack Obama botched the aftermath of the masterful operation to kill Osama bin Laden &#8211; Telegraph Blogs


----------



## iggy pop

boedicca said:


> Another RACIST dares to critique the PR DEBACLE:
> 
> _We should not forget the bottom line in this: bin Laden was justifiably and legally killed by brave and skilled US Navy SEALs. The operation was audacious and meticulous in its planning and execution. President Barack Obama made the call to carry out the raid and his decision was vindicated in spades.
> 
> Having said that, the messiness since then has taken much of the sheen off this success, temporarily at least. Heres a summary of what went wrong once the most difficult bit had been achieved:
> 
> 1. It took nearly three days to decide not to release the photographs. I think there was a case for not releasing the pictures, though on balance I think disclosure would have been best. But whichever way Obama went on this, the decision should have been made quickly, on Monday. By letting the world and his dog debate the issue for so long and then say no made the administration look indecisive and appear that it had something to hide. It will fuel the conspiracy theories. And the pictures will surely be leaked anyway.
> 
> 2. To say that bin Laden was armed and hiding behind a wife being used as a human shield was an unforgiveable embellishment. The way it was expressed by John Brennan was to mock bin Laden as being unmanly and cowardly. It turned out to be incorrect and gave fuel, again, to conspiracy theories as well as accusations of cover-ups and illegality. Of all the mistakes of the week, this was by far the biggest.
> 
> 3. It was a kill mission and no one should have been afraid to admit that. Bin Laden was a dead man as soon as the SEAL Team landed. Theres nothing wrong with that but the Obama administration should have been honest about it rather than spinning tales about bin Laden having a gun, reaching for a gun (the latest) and resisting (without saying how he resisted).
> 
> 4. Too much information was released, too quickly and a lot of it was wrong. When it made the administration look good, the information flowed freely. When the tide turned, Jay Carney, Obamas spokesman, clammed up completely. Im a journalist; I like it when people talk about things. But from the administrations perspective, it would have been much better to have given a very sparse, accurate description of what happened without going into too much detail, especially about the intelligence that led to the compound (an account which is necessarily suspect).
> 
> 5. Obama tried to claim too much credit. Dont get me wrong, he was entitled to a lot of credit. but sometimes less is more and its better to let facts speak for themselves. We didnt need official after official to say how gutsy Obama was. Far better to have heaped praise on the CIA and SEALs (which, to be fair, was done most of the time) and talked less about Obamas decision-making. And a nod to President George W. Bush would have been classy  and good politics for Obama...
> 
> (five more ways at the link)..._
> 
> 10 ways Barack Obama botched the aftermath of the masterful operation to kill Osama bin Laden  Telegraph Blogs



Not to sound racist but, I think it was a good thing, done well but handled poorly. What should be a highlight has turned into a fiasco.


----------



## bodecea

iggy pop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobic too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have to make everything a gay issue?
Click to expand...


Everything isn't.   But if you have read gautama's posts, you would agree with me.   I don't know you so I will assume you just haven't read his posts yet.

(Would like to note that everything isn't a race issue to Toro either...I'm sure you were going to post to him next)


----------



## iggy pop

bodecea said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobic too.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to make everything a gay issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything isn't.   But if you have read gautama's posts, you would agree with me.   I don't know you so I will assume you just haven't read his posts yet.
> 
> (Would like to note that everything isn't a race issue to Toro either...I'm sure you were going to post to him next)
Click to expand...


Yes, I was just about to address Toro on that very issue


----------



## bodecea

iggy pop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to make everything a gay issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything isn't.   But if you have read gautama's posts, you would agree with me.   I don't know you so I will assume you just haven't read his posts yet.
> 
> (Would like to note that everything isn't a race issue to Toro either...I'm sure you were going to post to him next)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I was just about to address Toro on that very issue
Click to expand...


I sure you were.   Carry on.


----------



## iggy pop

bodecea said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything isn't.   But if you have read gautama's posts, you would agree with me.   I don't know you so I will assume you just haven't read his posts yet.
> 
> (Would like to note that everything isn't a race issue to Toro either...I'm sure you were going to post to him next)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was just about to address Toro on that very issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure you were.   Carry on.
Click to expand...


Geez lady, don't rush me.


----------



## mudwhistle

iggy pop said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you missed those two words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> You have a very intellectually dishonest style.
> 
> Just remember, I'm not your enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you are. You're straight
Click to expand...


Thank you.  

But how can you say that for sure?


Aren't you stereotyping me now?


----------



## iggy pop

mudwhistle said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> You have a very intellectually dishonest style.
> 
> Just remember, I'm not your enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you are. You're straight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> But how can you say that for sure?
> 
> 
> Aren't you stereotyping me now?
Click to expand...


Yes, But I'm your typical ugly American conservative and we tend to do that. Just ask any liberal. They'll tell you.


----------



## mudwhistle

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another RACIST dares to critique the PR DEBACLE:
> 
> _We should not forget the bottom line in this: bin Laden was justifiably and legally killed by brave and skilled US Navy SEALs. The operation was audacious and meticulous in its planning and execution. President Barack Obama made the call to carry out the raid and his decision was vindicated in spades.
> 
> Having said that, the messiness since then has taken much of the sheen off this success, temporarily at least. Heres a summary of what went wrong once the most difficult bit had been achieved:
> 
> 1. It took nearly three days to decide not to release the photographs. I think there was a case for not releasing the pictures, though on balance I think disclosure would have been best. But whichever way Obama went on this, the decision should have been made quickly, on Monday. By letting the world and his dog debate the issue for so long and then say no made the administration look indecisive and appear that it had something to hide. It will fuel the conspiracy theories. And the pictures will surely be leaked anyway.
> 
> 2. To say that bin Laden was armed and hiding behind a wife being used as a human shield was an unforgiveable embellishment. The way it was expressed by John Brennan was to mock bin Laden as being unmanly and cowardly. It turned out to be incorrect and gave fuel, again, to conspiracy theories as well as accusations of cover-ups and illegality. Of all the mistakes of the week, this was by far the biggest.
> 
> 3. It was a kill mission and no one should have been afraid to admit that. Bin Laden was a dead man as soon as the SEAL Team landed. Theres nothing wrong with that but the Obama administration should have been honest about it rather than spinning tales about bin Laden having a gun, reaching for a gun (the latest) and resisting (without saying how he resisted).
> 
> 4. Too much information was released, too quickly and a lot of it was wrong. When it made the administration look good, the information flowed freely. When the tide turned, Jay Carney, Obamas spokesman, clammed up completely. Im a journalist; I like it when people talk about things. But from the administrations perspective, it would have been much better to have given a very sparse, accurate description of what happened without going into too much detail, especially about the intelligence that led to the compound (an account which is necessarily suspect).
> 
> 5. Obama tried to claim too much credit. Dont get me wrong, he was entitled to a lot of credit. but sometimes less is more and its better to let facts speak for themselves. We didnt need official after official to say how gutsy Obama was. Far better to have heaped praise on the CIA and SEALs (which, to be fair, was done most of the time) and talked less about Obamas decision-making. And a nod to President George W. Bush would have been classy  and good politics for Obama...
> 
> (five more ways at the link)..._
> 
> 10 ways Barack Obama botched the aftermath of the masterful operation to kill Osama bin Laden  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sound racist but, I think it was a good thing, done well but handled poorly. What should be a highlight has turned into a fiasco.
Click to expand...


Your not being racist, just fair.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gautama said:


> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.



The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.

Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.

Obama is a war criminal.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> Liberals just have no sense of humor.



Humor is a function of higher intellect.

Leftists are stupid creatures.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> You have a very intellectually dishonest style.



I rarely disagree with you, but this time I have to. 


There is NOTHING "intellectual" about bodecea....


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> *Obama is a war criminal*.
Click to expand...


I think you guys ought to push that during the upcoming election cycle.   Really.


----------



## Jarhead

Uncensored2008 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> Obama is a war criminal.
Click to expand...


Only an assumption....

But if it were Bush who was the CiC...and this exact action was taken...his approval rating would have plummeted and the left and the media would be seriously discussing how this should be deemed a violation of international law....espceially seeing as we entered a soveriegn nation without permission...and an innocent NON TARGET was killed during the assault.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> *Obama is a war criminal*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you guys ought to push that during the upcoming election cycle.   Really.
Click to expand...


Why would we?
We approve of the action.

It is the left that has always been against things like entering a sovereign nation without permission and the death of innocent bystanders...


Well....until now.


----------



## Toro

Uncensored2008 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> Obama is a war criminal.
Click to expand...


Thousands of innocent men, women and children died in the Iraq War. Bush is a war criminal, right?


----------



## theHawk

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> *Obama is a war criminal*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you guys ought to push that during the upcoming election cycle.   Really.
Click to expand...


We won't because we don't give a fuck about International law, and don't believe it should be applied to us.  Only the Constitution really matters, and killing Osama was not violating the Constitution.

Thats not to say Obammy hasn't violated the constitution in other ways.


----------



## Spoonman

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> *Obama is a war criminal*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you guys ought to push that during the upcoming election cycle.   Really.
Click to expand...


Jobs and the economy will do the trick


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> I think you guys ought to push that during the upcoming election cycle.   Really.



Look, you have the intellect of a mentally retarded pigeon who drank a pint of whiskey.

Still, if waterboarding makes Bush a war criminal, by what POSSIBLE clause would assassination, which violates two domestic laws and the Geneva convention, not make your Messiah® a war criminal?


----------



## Jarhead

Toro said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> Obama is a war criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of innocent men, women and children died in the Iraq War. Bush is a war criminal, right?
Click to expand...


Bush had the approval of congress to enter a soveriegn nation and conduct a military operation.

I do not believe Obama did.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> Thousands of innocent men, women and children died in the Iraq War. Bush is a war criminal, right?



Is Obama?

Do you need to swap rule books? I can wait....


----------



## del

Jarhead said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> Obama is a war criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of innocent men, women and children died in the Iraq War. Bush is a war criminal, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush had the approval of congress to enter a soveriegn nation and conduct a military operation.
> 
> I do not believe Obama did.
Click to expand...


he didn't need it.


----------



## theHawk

Jarhead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> *Obama is a war criminal*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys ought to push that during the upcoming election cycle.   Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we?
> We approve of the action.
> 
> It is the left that has always been against things like entering a sovereign nation without permission and the death of innocent bystanders...
> 
> 
> Well....until now.
Click to expand...


Yup, its just yet another aspect of this whole thing that shows what hypocrits liberals are.

That sat there and criticized all these tactics and policies for years under Bush, but when Obama uses the same policies its all A-OK, in fact he is a genius for it.


----------



## rightwinger

Jarhead said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't "assassinate" human trash. One kills them or executes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> Obama is a war criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an assumption....
> 
> But if it were Bush who was the CiC...and this exact action was taken...his approval rating would have plummeted and the left and the media would be seriously discussing how this should be deemed a violation of international law....espceially seeing as we entered a soveriegn nation without permission...and an innocent NON TARGET was killed during the assault.
Click to expand...


I believe that is nonsense

If Bush had been President when OBL was killed he would have been celebrated for finally getting his man. OBL was the most hated man in America and killing him would have been a major accomplishment of his presidency


----------



## Jarhead

del said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of innocent men, women and children died in the Iraq War. Bush is a war criminal, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush had the approval of congress to enter a soveriegn nation and conduct a military operation.
> 
> I do not believe Obama did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't need it.
Click to expand...


No...he didnt. But the difference is you will not see GOP politicians spreading the words of "war criminal" and such as it pertains to Obama as we did with the Democratic politicians when speaking of Bush.

What Obama did was no doubt questionable as it pertains to the Geneva Convention and as it pertians to our own domestic laws.....but we, the people respect that out CiC did what he had to do....and we will not play political games.

Sadly, the left does not give the same slack to GOP leaders.


----------



## Jarhead

rightwinger said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of a political figure is assassination. It matters not what your view of that figure is.
> 
> Bin Laden was assassinated on orders of Obama. This causes me no grief, but the fact is that it violates both domestic and international law.
> 
> Obama is a war criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an assumption....
> 
> But if it were Bush who was the CiC...and this exact action was taken...his approval rating would have plummeted and the left and the media would be seriously discussing how this should be deemed a violation of international law....espceially seeing as we entered a soveriegn nation without permission...and an innocent NON TARGET was killed during the assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that is nonsense
> 
> If Bush had been President when OBL was killed he would have been celebrated for finally getting his man. OBL was the most hated man in America and killing him would have been a major accomplishment of his presidency
Click to expand...


Pahleeeeese.

We, the people would have celebrated....thats a given.

But when the celebrations were over, Pelosi, Schumer and the media would have been all over the legality of the operation.

And for you to refer to it as nonsense speaks volumes of your one sided thinking.

Say "maybe. maybe not"...fine...but to say NONSENSE?

Pahleeeese.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush had the approval of congress to enter a soveriegn nation and conduct a military operation.
> 
> I do not believe Obama did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...he didnt. But the difference is you will not see GOP politicians spreading the words of "war criminal" and such as it pertains to Obama as we did with the Democratic politicians when speaking of Bush.
> 
> What Obama did was no doubt questionable as it pertains to the Geneva Convention and as it pertians to our own domestic laws.....but we, the people respect that out CiC did what he had to do....and we will not play political games.
> 
> Sadly, the left does not give the same slack to GOP leaders.
Click to expand...

What Dem politicians called Bush a war criminal?


----------



## Cal

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys ought to push that during the upcoming election cycle.   Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you have the intellect of a mentally retarded pigeon who drank a pint of whiskey.
> 
> Still, if waterboarding makes Bush a war criminal, by what POSSIBLE clause would assassination, which violates two domestic laws and the Geneva convention, not make your Messiah® a war criminal?
Click to expand...


Jesus.. Bin Laden was responsible for the murder of thousands of innocent people, we were right to take him out. You're a piece of shit for arguing he deserved anything better than the bullet that hit him like a lightning bolt!

I know what the problem is.. You can't give Obama credit for a *damn thing he does*. You can't even be happy that his leadership lead the death of a mass murderer who was possibly planning more attacks that will killed _more Americans.._

What a sad dispicable piece of shit.

And yes, I'd be the first Liberal to line up behind Bush, had *he* been the one to get Bin Laden.


----------



## Jarhead

theHawk said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys ought to push that during the upcoming election cycle.   Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we?
> We approve of the action.
> 
> It is the left that has always been against things like entering a sovereign nation without permission and the death of innocent bystanders...
> 
> 
> Well....until now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, its just yet another aspect of this whole thing that shows what hypocrits liberals are.
> 
> That sat there and criticized all these tactics and policies for years under Bush, but when Obama uses the same policies its all A-OK, in fact he is a genius for it.
Click to expand...


IU got a kick out of the other thread about his approval ratings spiking..

The left is dancing in the streets becuase Obamas approval spiked due to him:

1) entering a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of congress
2) enteing a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of the nation itself
3) risking the lives of 25 brave soldiers to take out one man
4) approving a military action to take out one man that resulted in the death of an innocent woman.

I mean...isnt that everything the left was against?


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...he didnt. But the difference is you will not see GOP politicians spreading the words of "war criminal" and such as it pertains to Obama as we did with the Democratic politicians when speaking of Bush.
> 
> What Obama did was no doubt questionable as it pertains to the Geneva Convention and as it pertians to our own domestic laws.....but we, the people respect that out CiC did what he had to do....and we will not play political games.
> 
> Sadly, the left does not give the same slack to GOP leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Dem politicians called Bush a war criminal?
Click to expand...


No one Ravi.
I will not get into that "it never happened" game with you.


----------



## Spoonman

Some one remind me again what this guy did that we were so pissed off at him.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we?
> We approve of the action.
> 
> It is the left that has always been against things like entering a sovereign nation without permission and the death of innocent bystanders...
> 
> 
> Well....until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, its just yet another aspect of this whole thing that shows what hypocrits liberals are.
> 
> That sat there and criticized all these tactics and policies for years under Bush, but when Obama uses the same policies its all A-OK, in fact he is a genius for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IU got a kick out of the other thread about his approval ratings spiking..
> 
> The left is dancing in the streets becuase Obamas approval spiked due to him:
> 
> 1) entering a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of congress
> 2) enteing a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of the nation itself
> 3) risking the lives of 25 brave soldiers to take out one man
> 4) approving a military action to take out one man that resulted in the death of an innocent woman.
> 
> I mean...isnt that everything the left was against?
Click to expand...

I get it. You aren't going to condemn Obama for doing something that you believe is illegal, instead you are going to just go around repeating this spurious bullshit until you convince the world that Obama is a war criminal thus undermining not only him, but the United States.

You people sicken me, frankly.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...he didnt. But the difference is you will not see GOP politicians spreading the words of "war criminal" and such as it pertains to Obama as we did with the Democratic politicians when speaking of Bush.
> 
> What Obama did was no doubt questionable as it pertains to the Geneva Convention and as it pertians to our own domestic laws.....but we, the people respect that out CiC did what he had to do....and we will not play political games.
> 
> Sadly, the left does not give the same slack to GOP leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Dem politicians called Bush a war criminal?
Click to expand...

 IDK?

Democratic vice-presidential nominee Joe Biden said yesterday that he and running mate Barack Obama could pursue criminal charges against the Bush administration if they are elected in November.


----------



## Cal

"When we say we never forget, we mean what we say" - O


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, its just yet another aspect of this whole thing that shows what hypocrits liberals are.
> 
> That sat there and criticized all these tactics and policies for years under Bush, but when Obama uses the same policies its all A-OK, in fact he is a genius for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IU got a kick out of the other thread about his approval ratings spiking..
> 
> The left is dancing in the streets becuase Obamas approval spiked due to him:
> 
> 1) entering a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of congress
> 2) enteing a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of the nation itself
> 3) risking the lives of 25 brave soldiers to take out one man
> 4) approving a military action to take out one man that resulted in the death of an innocent woman.
> 
> I mean...isnt that everything the left was against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it. You aren't going to condemn Obama for doing something that you believe is illegal, instead you are going to just go around repeating this spurious bullshit until you convince the world that Obama is a war criminal thus undermining not only him, but the United States.
> 
> You people sicken me, frankly.
Click to expand...





Yes, all that spinning they do can make any rational person vomit just trying to keep up.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...he didnt. But the difference is you will not see GOP politicians spreading the words of "war criminal" and such as it pertains to Obama as we did with the Democratic politicians when speaking of Bush.
> 
> What Obama did was no doubt questionable as it pertains to the Geneva Convention and as it pertians to our own domestic laws.....but we, the people respect that out CiC did what he had to do....and we will not play political games.
> 
> Sadly, the left does not give the same slack to GOP leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Dem politicians called Bush a war criminal?
Click to expand...

no idea

Obama sounded a similar note in April, vowing that if elected, he would ask his attorney general to initiate a prompt review of Bush-era actions to distinguish between possible genuine crimes and really bad policies.

_f crimes have been committed, they should be investigated, Obama told the Philadelphia Daily News. Youre also right that I would not want my first term consumed by what was perceived on the part of Republicans as a partisan witch hunt, because I think weve got too many problems weve got to solve._


----------



## Toro

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of innocent men, women and children died in the Iraq War. Bush is a war criminal, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Obama?
> 
> Do you need to swap rule books? I can wait....
Click to expand...


Are you making a serious argument or not?  Because if you are not and merely juxtaposing the liberal "Bush is a war criminal" argument, then I agree with you. But if you're serious, then we have to haul half the past administration to court.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, its just yet another aspect of this whole thing that shows what hypocrits liberals are.
> 
> That sat there and criticized all these tactics and policies for years under Bush, but when Obama uses the same policies its all A-OK, in fact he is a genius for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IU got a kick out of the other thread about his approval ratings spiking..
> 
> The left is dancing in the streets becuase Obamas approval spiked due to him:
> 
> 1) entering a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of congress
> 2) enteing a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of the nation itself
> 3) risking the lives of 25 brave soldiers to take out one man
> 4) approving a military action to take out one man that resulted in the death of an innocent woman.
> 
> I mean...isnt that everything the left was against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it. You aren't going to condemn Obama for doing something that you believe is illegal, instead you are going to just go around repeating this spurious bullshit until you convince the world that Obama is a war criminal thus undermining not only him, but the United States.
> 
> You people sicken me, frankly.
Click to expand...


Sadly...that is how your warped mind read into what I said.

I was poking fun at the truth of the lefts hypoicrisy....I do not see Obama as a criminal for what he did. To the contrarty I admire the fact that he took an action that he deemed was in the best interest of the American people without regard to how it may affect his political career...especiall if it failed.

I have not referred to him as anything but showing great leadership in this situation..

No Ravi.....YOUR hypocrisy is likely what sickens you......but by no means my actions should sicken you.

I applaud Obama...always will as it pertains to this.

Whereas the intel was correct here...the intel for Bush was wrong...so folks like you chastised him.

If Obama's intel was wrong...I would have still applauded his decision.

I am not a Monday morning quyaterback.


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> IU got a kick out of the other thread about his approval ratings spiking..
> 
> The left is dancing in the streets becuase Obamas approval spiked due to him:
> 
> 1) entering a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of congress
> 2) enteing a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of the nation itself
> 3) risking the lives of 25 brave soldiers to take out one man
> 4) approving a military action to take out one man that resulted in the death of an innocent woman.
> 
> I mean...isnt that everything the left was against?
> 
> 
> 
> I get it. You aren't going to condemn Obama for doing something that you believe is illegal, instead you are going to just go around repeating this spurious bullshit until you convince the world that Obama is a war criminal thus undermining not only him, but the United States.
> 
> You people sicken me, frankly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all that spinning they do can make any rational person vomit just trying to keep up.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but really, what else can we expect?


----------



## Jarhead

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> IU got a kick out of the other thread about his approval ratings spiking..
> 
> The left is dancing in the streets becuase Obamas approval spiked due to him:
> 
> 1) entering a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of congress
> 2) enteing a sovereign nation militarily without the approval of the nation itself
> 3) risking the lives of 25 brave soldiers to take out one man
> 4) approving a military action to take out one man that resulted in the death of an innocent woman.
> 
> I mean...isnt that everything the left was against?
> 
> 
> 
> I get it. You aren't going to condemn Obama for doing something that you believe is illegal, instead you are going to just go around repeating this spurious bullshit until you convince the world that Obama is a war criminal thus undermining not only him, but the United States.
> 
> You people sicken me, frankly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all that spinning they do can make any rational person vomit just trying to keep up.
Click to expand...


So Valerie....tell me....

You approve of all that Obama did in regard to this?

Would you have approved if the action took place and 24 seals were lost as the intel was wrong and they were ambushged?

Would you have approved if it was found that the intel was wrong and they took out only innocent civilians in the ensuing gun fight?

Please Valerie...enlighten me.....


----------



## Valerie

Jarhead said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it. You aren't going to condemn Obama for doing something that you believe is illegal, instead you are going to just go around repeating this spurious bullshit until you convince the world that Obama is a war criminal thus undermining not only him, but the United States.
> 
> You people sicken me, frankly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all that spinning they do can make any rational person vomit just trying to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Valerie....tell me....
> 
> You approve of all that Obama did in regard to this?
> 
> Would you have approved if the action took place and 24 seals were lost as the intel was wrong and they were ambushged?
> 
> Would you have approved if it was found that the intel was wrong and they took out only innocent civilians in the ensuing gun fight?
> 
> Please Valerie...enlighten me.....
Click to expand...




No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> I believe that is nonsense



The fuck you do.



> If Bush had been President when OBL was killed he would have been celebrated for finally getting his man.



You'd be calling him a "war criminal" and demanding he be handed over for trial in the Hague for exactly the reasons I outlined.



> OBL was the most hated man in America



You fascists hate Bush WAY more.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Bodies, unusual wreckage photographed in bin Laden compound*

GRAPHIC: 


Bodies, unusual wreckage photographed in bin Laden compound - CNN.com


One may be Bin Laden's son dead-- looks similar to him.


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all that spinning they do can make any rational person vomit just trying to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Valerie....tell me....
> 
> You approve of all that Obama did in regard to this?
> 
> Would you have approved if the action took place and 24 seals were lost as the intel was wrong and they were ambushged?
> 
> Would you have approved if it was found that the intel was wrong and they took out only innocent civilians in the ensuing gun fight?
> 
> Please Valerie...enlighten me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.
Click to expand...

But...but...would you support it if killing bin laden accidentally released a toxic cloud that drifted to New York City and killed everyone that wore blue jeans???


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Valerie....tell me....
> 
> You approve of all that Obama did in regard to this?
> 
> Would you have approved if the action took place and 24 seals were lost as the intel was wrong and they were ambushged?
> 
> Would you have approved if it was found that the intel was wrong and they took out only innocent civilians in the ensuing gun fight?
> 
> Please Valerie...enlighten me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But...but...would you support it if killing bin laden accidentally released a toxic cloud that drifted to New York City and killed everyone that wore blue jeans???
Click to expand...



All the hypocrites agree that if it was the opposite it wouldn't be the same, Rav... Rather, it would be the opposite, DUH!


----------



## Jarhead

Valerie said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all that spinning they do can make any rational person vomit just trying to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Valerie....tell me....
> 
> You approve of all that Obama did in regard to this?
> 
> Would you have approved if the action took place and 24 seals were lost as the intel was wrong and they were ambushged?
> 
> Would you have approved if it was found that the intel was wrong and they took out only innocent civilians in the ensuing gun fight?
> 
> Please Valerie...enlighten me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.
Click to expand...


Nice diversion.

Lets not address the issue at hand...instead lets just spin what the guy said and make fun of him based on the spin.

Pathetic tactic....but very much like Ravi. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## 8537

Wait a second - why am I listed as the starter of this thread 

I didn't start it!  Very odd.


----------



## Valerie

Jarhead said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Valerie....tell me....
> 
> You approve of all that Obama did in regard to this?
> 
> Would you have approved if the action took place and 24 seals were lost as the intel was wrong and they were ambushged?
> 
> Would you have approved if it was found that the intel was wrong and they took out only innocent civilians in the ensuing gun fight?
> 
> Please Valerie...enlighten me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice diversion.
> 
> Lets not address the issue at hand...instead lets just spin what the guy said and make fun of him based on the spin.
> 
> Pathetic tactic....but very much like Ravi. Two peas in a pod.
Click to expand...




I've addressed the situation plenty.  I don't answer to your delusions, sorry.


----------



## Spoonman

pictures of osama dead that obama refused to show.   looks like it was provided by the same guy who did his birth certificate  

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/


----------



## gautama

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> gaytardma has 3,334 posts.  They are all exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit, I'll match my incomparable posts with your drek anytime w/r/t insight, humour, or historical accuracy ........ including your political stance which supports a political phoney who served as a "community organizer " in the criminal enterprise Acorn, had an established friendship with an Unrepentant Homicidal, Maniacal Commie/Terrorist Ayers from whose home this semi-black POS kicked off his Senatorial Career. And, if this wasn't enough to dissuade an Obamarrhoidal idjit like you from backing up this Black Racist National Disaster and his run up of the National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS, you shrug off his TWENTY YEAR TENURE with his (using his own words") "pastor, friend, mentor", the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's Cathedral of Hate.....only to have your idol select another Black Racist whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that Jim Crowe no longer is dressed up in white hoods but presently controls America adorned in fancy suits and expensive briefcases and, get this.......claims that his 3 yr old child babbles about being intimidated as being a 3/5th of an American while Obami Salaami is sitting in the pews as the President of the United States of America.
> 
> The above gives a snapshot of your perceptiveness, and political acumen in particular.
> 
> And, if this post is "the same" as the 3,334 of my other posts then you haven't learned a thing to improve your ridiculous presence on this planet, you insignificant fart.
> 
> BTW, I may be wrong, my guess is that Toroshit will somehow pretend that this supposedly identical post doesn't exist. Or, not be able to refute the *FACTUAL INFO* about his preposterous political idol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
Click to expand...


Toroshit, you and your POS idol are decimated.

Your inane response confirms that you can't refute a single factual  sentence. And, there are at least 1/2 a dozen of them you fucking phoney.


----------



## Jarhead

Valerie said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice diversion.
> 
> Lets not address the issue at hand...instead lets just spin what the guy said and make fun of him based on the spin.
> 
> Pathetic tactic....but very much like Ravi. Two peas in a pod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed the situation plenty.  I don't answer to your delusions, sorry.
Click to expand...


the discussion that you opted to enter ON YOUR OWN is the hypocrisy of the left as it pertains to its approval of Obama's actions despite its eerie similarity to actions of his predecessor that the left condemned...many referring to it as criminal.

You have not addressed it...instead you joined Ravi's childish diversion.

I guess you are much like Ravi in the sense that when you feel you can not maturely debate with strength it is best to spin what was said and divert.

And in this case, you jumped on Ravi's spin...applauded her for it....and addressed the spin instead of the crux of the debate.

It is a sign of weekness. You are quite obviously not confident in your position.

I can certainly understand why. Hypocrites have no poisition. They simply go with the flavor of the day.


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.
> 
> 
> 
> But...but...would you support it if killing bin laden accidentally released a toxic cloud that drifted to New York City and killed everyone that wore blue jeans???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the hypocrites agree that if it was the opposite it wouldn't be the same, Rav... Rather, it would be the opposite, DUH!
Click to expand...

Still avoiding the question???

Let me make it easier. What if bin laden's death meant that baby seals everywhere would die and America would outlaw hybrid vehicles?

Would you still support it???


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Valerie....tell me....
> 
> You approve of all that Obama did in regard to this?
> 
> Would you have approved if the action took place and 24 seals were lost as the intel was wrong and they were ambushged?
> 
> Would you have approved if it was found that the intel was wrong and they took out only innocent civilians in the ensuing gun fight?
> 
> Please Valerie...enlighten me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But...but...would you support it if killing bin laden accidentally released a toxic cloud that drifted to New York City and killed everyone that wore blue jeans???
Click to expand...


maybe if it was the idiots who wore the waists of their jeans half way down their thighs


----------



## Toro

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit, I'll match my incomparable posts with your drek anytime w/r/t insight, humour, or historical accuracy ........ including your political stance which supports a political phoney who served as a "community organizer " in the criminal enterprise Acorn, had an established friendship with an Unrepentant Homicidal, Maniacal Commie/Terrorist Ayers from whose home this semi-black POS kicked off his Senatorial Career. And, if this wasn't enough to dissuade an Obamarrhoidal idjit like you from backing up this Black Racist National Disaster and his run up of the National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS, you shrug off his TWENTY YEAR TENURE with his (using his own words") "pastor, friend, mentor", the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's Cathedral of Hate.....only to have your idol select another Black Racist whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that Jim Crowe no longer is dressed up in white hoods but presently controls America adorned in fancy suits and expensive briefcases and, get this.......claims that his 3 yr old child babbles about being intimidated as being a 3/5th of an American while Obami Salaami is sitting in the pews as the President of the United States of America.
> 
> The above gives a snapshot of your perceptiveness, and political acumen in particular.
> 
> And, if this post is "the same" as the 3,334 of my other posts then you haven't learned a thing to improve your ridiculous presence on this planet, you insignificant fart.
> 
> BTW, I may be wrong, my guess is that Toroshit will somehow pretend that this supposedly identical post doesn't exist. Or, not be able to refute the *FACTUAL INFO* about his preposterous political idol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toroshit, you and your POS idol are decimated.
> 
> Your inane response confirms that you can't refute a single factual  sentence.
Click to expand...


My "inane" response. 

lol

Every single post of yours is inane, gaytardma.  Try posting like an adult, not like some ten year with a scatological obsession.

And when you get around writing an actual factual sentence, I'll try to refute it.

Oh.  And stop being a racist.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But...but...would you support it if killing bin laden accidentally released a toxic cloud that drifted to New York City and killed everyone that wore blue jeans???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the hypocrites agree that if it was the opposite it wouldn't be the same, Rav... Rather, it would be the opposite, DUH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still avoiding the question???
> 
> Let me make it easier. What if bin laden's death meant that baby seals everywhere would die and America would outlaw hybrid vehicles?
> 
> Would you still support it???
Click to expand...


hmmm....

So you are saying the intel being wrong or the mission failing was as likely as baby seals dying worldwide if Bin Laden died?

Wow.

You really have no confidence at all in your position if you had to reach for that kind of an analogy.

I mean...wow....what are you....like 3 years old?


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the hypocrites agree that if it was the opposite it wouldn't be the same, Rav... Rather, it would be the opposite, DUH!
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding the question???
> 
> Let me make it easier. What if bin laden's death meant that baby seals everywhere would die and America would outlaw hybrid vehicles?
> 
> Would you still support it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> So you are saying the intel being wrong or the mission failing was as likely as baby seals dying worldwide if Bin Laden died?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You really have no confidence at all in your position if you had to reach for that kind of an analogy.
> 
> I mean...wow....what are you....like 3 years old?
Click to expand...

Ah, now I see the cause of your confusion.

You are simply stupid.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding the question???
> 
> Let me make it easier. What if bin laden's death meant that baby seals everywhere would die and America would outlaw hybrid vehicles?
> 
> Would you still support it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> So you are saying the intel being wrong or the mission failing was as likely as baby seals dying worldwide if Bin Laden died?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You really have no confidence at all in your position if you had to reach for that kind of an analogy.
> 
> I mean...wow....what are you....like 3 years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now I see the cause of your confusion.
> 
> You are simply stupid.
Click to expand...


I take it you like hats


----------



## gautama

bodecea said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit, I'll match my incomparable posts with your drek anytime w/r/t insight, humour, or historical accuracy ........ including your political stance which supports a political phoney who served as a "community organizer " in the criminal enterprise Acorn, had an established friendship with an Unrepentant Homicidal, Maniacal Commie/Terrorist Ayers from whose home this semi-black POS kicked off his Senatorial Career. And, if this wasn't enough to dissuade an Obamarrhoidal idjit like you from backing up this Black Racist National Disaster and his run up of the National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS, you shrug off his TWENTY YEAR TENURE with his (using his own words") "pastor, friend, mentor", the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's Cathedral of Hate.....only to have your idol select another Black Racist whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that Jim Crowe no longer is dressed up in white hoods but presently controls America adorned in fancy suits and expensive briefcases and, get this.......claims that his 3 yr old child babbles about being intimidated as being a 3/5th of an American while Obami Salaami is sitting in the pews as the President of the United States of America.
> 
> The above gives a snapshot of your perceptiveness, and political acumen in particular.
> 
> And, if this post is "the same" as the 3,334 of my other posts then you haven't learned a thing to improve your ridiculous presence on this planet, you insignificant fart.
> 
> BTW, I may be wrong, my guess is that Toroshit will somehow pretend that this supposedly identical post doesn't exist. Or, not be able to refute the *FACTUAL INFO* about his preposterous political idol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobic too.
Click to expand...


Which of the many *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* are inaccurate, you Lesbian Crunt ????


----------



## Wicked Jester

Valerie said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I haven't played "let's make pretend" since grammar school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice diversion.
> 
> Lets not address the issue at hand...instead lets just spin what the guy said and make fun of him based on the spin.
> 
> Pathetic tactic....but very much like Ravi. Two peas in a pod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed the situation plenty.  I don't answer to your delusions, sorry.
Click to expand...

*OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*

Yeah, I know we are stone cold hypocrites. But we'll never admit it. If Bush had gone in using intel gleened partially through Waterboarding, we would definitely have been cackling like caged hens. Sure, we would have celebrated OBL's death, and then called for Bush's head......And yes Jarhead, I understand you're pointing out our typical loony liberal hypocrisy but, This is Obama. It's different. He farts rose scented fairy dust, while shitting ribbons of lilac infused rainbows. Now, back off!

*END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION*


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding the question???
> 
> Let me make it easier. What if bin laden's death meant that baby seals everywhere would die and America would outlaw hybrid vehicles?
> 
> Would you still support it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> So you are saying the intel being wrong or the mission failing was as likely as baby seals dying worldwide if Bin Laden died?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You really have no confidence at all in your position if you had to reach for that kind of an analogy.
> 
> I mean...wow....what are you....like 3 years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now I see the cause of your confusion.
> 
> You are simply stupid.
Click to expand...


Translation:

*Interesting point you made. Yes, you are correct...that was a rediculous analogy and it most certainly does make me look silly....so I think it best to divert and just insult your intelligence and hope you go away.*

You are so transparent Ravi....It must be tough being you on a debating board of intelligent adults.


----------



## Ravi

The analogy you see is a figment of your imagination.

As I said, you are simply stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> What Dem politicians called Bush a war criminal?



Other than Kerry, Pelosi, Gore, Reid, Kucinich, ad naseum?

What ones didn't? And what of the party media? How many times did the little Goebbels of the DNC at the NY Times, MSNBC and CBS make the charge?


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> The analogy you see is a figment of your imagination.
> 
> As I said, you are simply stupid.



Nope...it was in black and white...

You tried to minimize the credibility of my question of "what if the intel was wrong" by saying "what if baby seals died"

That is known as an analogy...and a real stretch as intel could be wrong a lot quicker than the death of one man resulting in the death of all baby seals worldwide...

Nice try Ravi....but once again....a diversion tactic that is childish. Avoid the debate at hand if you feel you are weak and instead attack the intelligence of your opposition.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Cal said:


> Jesus.. Bin Laden was responsible for the murder of thousands of innocent people, we were right to take him out. You're a piece of shit for arguing he deserved anything better than the bullet that hit him like a lightning bolt!



I didn't argue that.

You are angry because I applied the same rules and logic to your Messiah® that your shameful party and their corrupt media applied to Bush for 8 years.

*Assassinating Bin Laden was the correct move - SO WAS WATERBOARDING!* See, I am consistent. I don't change the rules based on what letter follows the name as your shameful party does. You have one set of rules for Bush, and a different set for your Messiah® - I don't, I apply the same standards to both.


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobic too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of the many *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* are inaccurate, you Lesbian Crunt ????
Click to expand...


Your honor....I rest my case.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. Bin Laden was responsible for the murder of thousands of innocent people, we were right to take him out. You're a piece of shit for arguing he deserved anything better than the bullet that hit him like a lightning bolt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't argue that.
> 
> You are angry because I applied the same rules and logic to *your Messiah®* that your shameful party and their corrupt media applied to Bush for 8 years.
> 
> *Assassinating Bin Laden was the correct move - SO WAS WATERBOARDING!* See, I am consistent. I don't change the rules based on what letter follows the name as your shameful party does. You have one set of rules for Bush, and a different set for your *Messiah®* - I don't, I apply the same standards to both.
Click to expand...


Why is it that I only see posters of the Rightwing persuasion using that term?


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead, you are not simply stupid, my apologies. You are flat out retarded.


----------



## Jarhead

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. Bin Laden was responsible for the murder of thousands of innocent people, we were right to take him out. You're a piece of shit for arguing he deserved anything better than the bullet that hit him like a lightning bolt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't argue that.
> 
> You are angry because I applied the same rules and logic to your Messiah® that your shameful party and their corrupt media applied to Bush for 8 years.
> 
> *Assassinating Bin Laden was the correct move - SO WAS WATERBOARDING!* See, I am consistent. I don't change the rules based on what letter follows the name as your shameful party does. You have one set of rules for Bush, and a different set for your Messiah® - I don't, I apply the same standards to both.
Click to expand...


And that was my point as well.

I made it clear that whereas if Bush did what Obama did, he would be attacked by the left as they did for 8 years...but now that it is Obama, the left celebrates his spike in the polls...and the right is not showing hypocrisy by asking for Obamas head.

The right beleives in what the right beleives in...no matter the party who acts.

The left believes in whatever the party does...even if it is something the left was against when the other partry did it.


----------



## Jarhead

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. Bin Laden was responsible for the murder of thousands of innocent people, we were right to take him out. You're a piece of shit for arguing he deserved anything better than the bullet that hit him like a lightning bolt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't argue that.
> 
> You are angry because I applied the same rules and logic to *your Messiah®* that your shameful party and their corrupt media applied to Bush for 8 years.
> 
> *Assassinating Bin Laden was the correct move - SO WAS WATERBOARDING!* See, I am consistent. I don't change the rules based on what letter follows the name as your shameful party does. You have one set of rules for Bush, and a different set for your *Messiah®* - I don't, I apply the same standards to both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that I only see posters of the Rightwing persuasion using that term?
Click to expand...


for the same reason I see only posters of the leftwing using the term "teabaggers"...

Your asking that question pretty much shows how naive you are.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead, you are not simply stupid, my apologies. You are flat out retarded.



which means..

"shit, he really wont let it go. I am trying to divert the best I can but he continues to call me out on my silly analogy...so I better contnue the diversion until he goes away"

Whatever Ravi......your name calling is childish....you refuse to debate the toipic...only name call....go for it.

It suits you well.


----------



## boedicca

Waterboarding:  Obama was Against It until he benefited from it, and now he is For It as long as he can blame it on somebody else.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead, you are not simply stupid, my apologies. You are flat out retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which means..
> 
> "shit, he really wont let it go. I am trying to divert the best I can but he continues to call me out on my silly analogy...so I better contnue the diversion until he goes away"
> 
> Whatever Ravi......your name calling is childish....you refuse to debate the toipic...only name call....go for it.
> 
> It suits you well.
Click to expand...

Ya' know, simple forum searches of these lefty's pasts posts will no do doubt expose their abject hypocrisy.


----------



## Wicked Jester

*WATERBOARDING*

Sheik Tested, Doctor Approved


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead, you are not simply stupid, my apologies. You are flat out retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which means..
> 
> "shit, he really wont let it go. I am trying to divert the best I can but he continues to call me out on my silly analogy...so I better contnue the diversion until he goes away"
> 
> Whatever Ravi......your name calling is childish....you refuse to debate the toipic...only name call....go for it.
> 
> It suits you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya' know, simple forum searches of these lefty's pasts posts will no do doubt expose their abject hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

Did you ever get the post you penned about the president's daughters committing pornographic acts deleted? Or are you still getting pos repped for it by the other lunatics?


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> *WATERBOARDING*
> 
> Sheik Tested, Doctor Approved



Even Hannity was willing to give it his seal of approval for Military Charities.


----------



## Jarhead

Wicked Jester said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead, you are not simply stupid, my apologies. You are flat out retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which means..
> 
> "shit, he really wont let it go. I am trying to divert the best I can but he continues to call me out on my silly analogy...so I better contnue the diversion until he goes away"
> 
> Whatever Ravi......your name calling is childish....you refuse to debate the toipic...only name call....go for it.
> 
> It suits you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya' know, simple forum searches of these lefty's pasts posts will no do doubt expose their abject hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

True...but I dont need to spend my time proving their hypocrisy fopr the rest to see. They can deny it all they want in any given thread...but deep down, they know they argued the other side of the debate when it was to their benefit.....and they know I know it.
To me...that is all that matters...letting them know that I know.

lol...Ravi knows she is a hypoicrite....why do you think she plays the diversion game?

Problem for her...I will call her out every time she diverts....must suck being her.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> which means..
> 
> "shit, he really wont let it go. I am trying to divert the best I can but he continues to call me out on my silly analogy...so I better contnue the diversion until he goes away"
> 
> Whatever Ravi......your name calling is childish....you refuse to debate the toipic...only name call....go for it.
> 
> It suits you well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' know, simple forum searches of these lefty's pasts posts will no do doubt expose their abject hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...but I dont need to spend my time proving their hypocrisy fopr the rest to see. They can deny it all they want in an given thread...but sdeep down, they know they argiued the other side of the debate when it was to their benefit.....and they know I know it.
> To me...that is all that matters...letting them know that I know.
> 
> lol...Ravi knows she is a hypoicrite....why do you think she plays the diversion game?
> 
> Problem for her...I will call her out every time she diverts....must suck being her.
Click to expand...

 You weasel out of almost everything, and when you can't, you simply lie.

That you can fool people like WJ is such a feather in your cap.

Congrats!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> Are you making a serious argument or not?



{The SEALs' decision to fatally shoot bin Laden -- even though he didn't have a weapon  wasn't an accident.  The administration had made clear to the military's clandestine Joint Special Operations Command that it wanted bin Laden dead, according to a senior U.S. official with knowledge of the discussions.  A high-ranking military officer briefed on the assault said the SEALs knew their mission was not to take him alive.}

For Obama, killing &#8212; not capturing &#8212; bin Laden was goal - Yahoo! News

Obama ordered the assassination of Bin Laden, not the apprehension nor capture. In doing so, he violated EO 11905 "No employee of the United States Government shall engage in, or conspire to engage in, political assassination." and EO 12333 as well as the Geneva convention.

These are all facts. Obama blatantly violated both domestic and international law.

That is an irrefutable fact.

Good for him. The type of war and enemy we face fairly demand these kinds of acts. Obama acted EXACTLY like Bush in this instance - again, good for him.

The difference is the reaction of the shameful democratic party and the corrupt press, who spent YEARS demagoguing against Bush for the same acts but praise Obama. An apology to Bush is in order.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' know, simple forum searches of these lefty's pasts posts will no do doubt expose their abject hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> True...but I dont need to spend my time proving their hypocrisy fopr the rest to see. They can deny it all they want in an given thread...but sdeep down, they know they argiued the other side of the debate when it was to their benefit.....and they know I know it.
> To me...that is all that matters...letting them know that I know.
> 
> lol...Ravi knows she is a hypoicrite....why do you think she plays the diversion game?
> 
> Problem for her...I will call her out every time she diverts....must suck being her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weasel out of almost everything, and when you can't, you simply lie.
> 
> That you can fool people like WJ is such a feather in your cap.
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...


yep...there you go again...dont address the issue of the debate...just insult me...again....call me names....say I lie......anything but address the issue of the debate..

SO I again ask....why are you OK with Obama entering a sovereign country without permission of the government of that country...conduct a military operation.....risk the lives of 25 soldiers for the capture or killing of one figureghead...and the action resulting in the death of at least one innocent bystander.

Isnt that what you and ther rest of the left are against?

Me? I was OK when Bush did it and I am OK with Obama doing it.

And if Obama's intel was wrong I would still say he did what he BELEIVED was best.

Did you say the same for Bush?


----------



## gautama

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobic too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of the many *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* are inaccurate, you Lesbian Crunt ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your honor....I rest my case.
Click to expand...


You sure do .....with a dick up your arse.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> which means..
> 
> "shit, he really wont let it go. I am trying to divert the best I can but he continues to call me out on my silly analogy...so I better contnue the diversion until he goes away"
> 
> Whatever Ravi......your name calling is childish....you refuse to debate the toipic...only name call....go for it.
> 
> It suits you well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' know, simple forum searches of these lefty's pasts posts will no do doubt expose their abject hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get the post you penned about the president's daughters committing pornographic acts deleted? Or are you still getting pos repped for it by the other lunatics?
Click to expand...

Ya' mean the thread I started that brilliantly exposed the ignorance of morons like you to vehemently attack Palin and her special needs child.......The one that all who saw knew was baited to drag morons like you to making disgusting pigs of yourselves, by attacking a special needs child......The one where everybody knew that what I said about Obama's children was meant only to draw in dumbasses like you, and was not what I actually thought about Obama's children?

No, that thread was closed and locked after the vitriol from heartless assholes like Madeline and yourself became so disgusting, that it was necessary to just be done with it.

Yeah, that thread will always haunt your stupid ass, Ravi!

Now, it may be time to go and find evidence of your abject hypocrisy, just to watch you spin and squirm.......We'll see.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ravi said:


> ah, now i see the cause of your confusion.
> 
> You are simply stupid.



Irony Alert!!


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> True...but I dont need to spend my time proving their hypocrisy fopr the rest to see. They can deny it all they want in an given thread...but sdeep down, they know they argiued the other side of the debate when it was to their benefit.....and they know I know it.
> To me...that is all that matters...letting them know that I know.
> 
> lol...Ravi knows she is a hypoicrite....why do you think she plays the diversion game?
> 
> Problem for her...I will call her out every time she diverts....must suck being her.
> 
> 
> 
> You weasel out of almost everything, and when you can't, you simply lie.
> 
> That you can fool people like WJ is such a feather in your cap.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep...there you go again...dont address the issue of the debate...just insult me...again....call me names....say I lie......anything but address the issue of the debate..
> 
> SO I again ask....why are you OK with Obama entering a sovereign country without permission of the government of that country...conduct a military operation.....risk the lives of 25 soldiers for the capture or killing of one figureghead...and the action resulting in the death of at least one innocent bystander.
> 
> Isnt that what you and ther rest of the left are against?
> 
> Me? I was OK when Bush did it and I am OK with Obama doing it.
> 
> And if Obama's intel was wrong I would still say he did what he BELEIVED was best.
> 
> Did you say the same for Bush?
Click to expand...

I don't recall Bush doing anything of the sort. More's the pity.


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' know, simple forum searches of these lefty's pasts posts will no do doubt expose their abject hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get the post you penned about the president's daughters committing pornographic acts deleted? Or are you still getting pos repped for it by the other lunatics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya' mean the thread I started that brilliantly exposed the ignorance of morons like you to vehemently attack Palin and her special needs child.......The one that all who saw knew was baited to drag morons like you to making disgusting pigs of yourselves, by attacking a special needs child......The one where everybody knew that what I said about Obama's children was meant only to draw in dumbasses like you, and was not what I actually thought about Obama's children?
> 
> No, that thread was closed and locked after the vitriol from heartless assholes like Madeline and yourself became so disgusting, that it was necessary to just be done with it.
> 
> Yeah, that thread will always haunt your stupid ass, Ravi!
> 
> Now, it may be time to go and find evidence of your abject hypocrisy, just to watch you spin and squirm.......We'll see.
Click to expand...

It's amazing how proud of yourself you are about writing pornography about young children.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You weasel out of almost everything, and when you can't, you simply lie.
> 
> That you can fool people like WJ is such a feather in your cap.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep...there you go again...dont address the issue of the debate...just insult me...again....call me names....say I lie......anything but address the issue of the debate..
> 
> SO I again ask....why are you OK with Obama entering a sovereign country without permission of the government of that country...conduct a military operation.....risk the lives of 25 soldiers for the capture or killing of one figureghead...and the action resulting in the death of at least one innocent bystander.
> 
> Isnt that what you and ther rest of the left are against?
> 
> Me? I was OK when Bush did it and I am OK with Obama doing it.
> 
> And if Obama's intel was wrong I would still say he did what he BELEIVED was best.
> 
> Did you say the same for Bush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recall Bush doing anything of the sort. More's the pity.
Click to expand...


lol...
Divert Divert Divert....

Are you afraid to debate?
Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?

Lets make this easy....

What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?


----------



## gautama

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, they're not always _exactly_ the same. Sometimes you throw in some racist shit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit, you and your POS idol are decimated.
> 
> Your inane response confirms that you can't refute a single factual  sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "inane" response.
> 
> lol
> 
> Every single post of yours is inane, gaytardma.  Try posting like an adult, not like some ten year with a scatological obsession.
> 
> And when you get around writing an actual factual sentence, I'll try to refute it.
> 
> Oh.  And stop being a racist.
Click to expand...


Toroshit, let's examine your obvious toroshit step by step as far as the accuracy of my statements are concerned:

*FACTUAL STATEMENT (1):* Your Monumental Fraud served as a "Community Organizer" in the criminal enterprise ACORN that has been indicted in over 13 states for voter fraud, and has been discredited and defunded. 

*FACTUAL STATEMENT (2):*Obami Salaami's friendship with the Homicidal, Manical, Commie Terrorist Ayers is an established fact, substantiated among other things by your phony idol kicking off his Senatorial Campaign from this felon's home.

*FACTUAL STATEMENT (3):* This Black Racist semi-black political charlatan has run up our National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS.......spending EIGHT TRILLION in two years what Dubya spent in eight years.

*FACTUAL STATEMENT (4):* Obami Salaami's own words re the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright in whose Cathedral of Hate your POS Messiah spent TWENTY YEARS: "my pastor, friend and mentor".

*FACTUAL STATEMENT (5):* After this revealing close friendship and association with a known and notorious felon Ayers, and a Black Racist whackjob Wright, Obambi selects another Black Racist Whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that  (A) America is controlled by a new type of Jim Crowe attired in flashy suits and fancy briefcases instead of white hoods, and (B) babbles aboout his 3 yr old son being intimidated by being a 3/5th of an American, while your Pathologically Lying hero is sitting in the front pew as President of the United States of America !!!.........and *YOU ARE CLAIMING THAT I AM A RACIST ??????*

Yeah......., and *6,* the above historically irrefutable facts are about this same fraudulent phoney who catapulted thru the ranks of the MOST NOTORIOUSLY CORRUPT POLITICAL MACHINE IN OUR NATION.....The CHICAGO POLITICAL MACHINE laden with Commies and Mafioso ....... where even a political appointment of a dog catcher is not possible without the OK of its Top Crooks......

and.......


You have the unbridled gall to claim that I am not presenting irrefutable FACTUAL INFO about your MONUMENTALLY FRAUDULENT phoney Obami Salaami ?????

Who the fuck do you think you are misleading, you mendacious turd.......other than shitheads like yourself ?????


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep...there you go again...dont address the issue of the debate...just insult me...again....call me names....say I lie......anything but address the issue of the debate..
> 
> SO I again ask....why are you OK with Obama entering a sovereign country without permission of the government of that country...conduct a military operation.....risk the lives of 25 soldiers for the capture or killing of one figureghead...and the action resulting in the death of at least one innocent bystander.
> 
> Isnt that what you and ther rest of the left are against?
> 
> Me? I was OK when Bush did it and I am OK with Obama doing it.
> 
> And if Obama's intel was wrong I would still say he did what he BELEIVED was best.
> 
> Did you say the same for Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall Bush doing anything of the sort. More's the pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
Click to expand...

Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.

Killing bin laden, not at all.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall Bush doing anything of the sort. More's the pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
Click to expand...


That was an afterthought...

The intel said otherwise....so what was your complaint about the Iraq war...the fact that the intel was wrong?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall Bush doing anything of the sort. More's the pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
Click to expand...

And Khaddafi has the power to hurt us?

You're so fucking airheaded it's mind boggling.

Christ, if it wasn't for welfare, your dumb ass would starve.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an afterthought...
> 
> The intel said otherwise....so what was your complaint about the Iraq war...the fact that the intel was wrong?
Click to expand...

The intel was not wrong. The intel was cherry picked to make a false picture.

There is a huge difference.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an afterthought...
> 
> The intel said otherwise....so what was your complaint about the Iraq war...the fact that the intel was wrong?
Click to expand...

Funny how these Bush bashers completley ignore the fact that Sadaam admitted to his interrogator that he purposely faked the extent of his WMD program because he feared Iran, and didn't think Bush would launch a full scale invasion.

They just can't deal with the realities of it all......But then, most of 'em are barely clinging to reality in the first place.


----------



## Jarhead

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Khaddafi has the power to hurt us?
> 
> You're so fucking airheaded it's mind boggling.
> 
> Christ, if it wasn't for welfare, your dumb ass would starve.
Click to expand...


yeah....

it wasnt a threat to us when a man who hated the US killed thousands of his own people while testing a weapon of mass destruction.....

But...

It WAS a threat to us when a man who hates the US killed a few hundred of his own people with short range convential artillary.


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Khaddafi has the power to hurt us?
> 
> You're so fucking airheaded it's mind boggling.
> 
> Christ, if it wasn't for welfare, your dumb ass would starve.
Click to expand...

I have no opinion on Khaddafi either way.

This thread is about bin laden, ta ta.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> And Khaddafi has the power to hurt us?
> 
> You're so fucking airheaded it's mind boggling.
> 
> Christ, if it wasn't for welfare, your dumb ass would starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no opinion on Khaddafi either way.
> 
> This thread is about bin laden, ta ta.
Click to expand...


LMFAO...

How pathetric a diversion is that?

'I wont discuss anything but Bin Laden even though the debate that I voluntarily continued with had morphed into one that had to do with hypocrisy and the way the left and the right dealt with the two presidents' and their actions....'

lmao....she is a real quitter.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> And Khaddafi has the power to hurt us?
> 
> You're so fucking airheaded it's mind boggling.
> 
> Christ, if it wasn't for welfare, your dumb ass would starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no opinion on Khaddafi either way.
> 
> This thread is about bin laden, ta ta.
Click to expand...

Why of course you don't!

LMAO!

The hypocrisy of abject idiots like you is beyond laughable, to the point of being down right hysterical.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Khaddafi has the power to hurt us?
> 
> You're so fucking airheaded it's mind boggling.
> 
> Christ, if it wasn't for welfare, your dumb ass would starve.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no opinion on Khaddafi either way.
> 
> This thread is about bin laden, ta ta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO...
> 
> How pathetric a diversion is that?
> 
> 'I wont discuss anything but Bin Laden even though the debate that I voluntarily continued with had morphed into one that had to do with hypocrisy and the way the left and the right dealt with the two presidents' and their actions....'
> 
> lmao....she is a real quitter.
Click to expand...

 You try to make this bin laden vs. saddam and when that fails you move the goalposts.

Just like the last time I bothered answering one of your questions.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us.



Say, Bush ordered the CAPTURE rather than the Assassination of Sadam - but Obama ordered that Obama be killed on sight with no quarter given or surrender accepted.

I guess this is because you fascists are the caring type...



> The war was a waste of lives and money.



Which war? The one in Libya? (That's DIFFERENT, praise be to Obama!)


----------



## Ravi

btw, Libya is a NATO operation.

I know you morons claim Obama killed Quaddafi's sons single-handedly while claiming he had nothing to do with the death of bin laden except if you can claim Obama committed a war  crime.

Like Valerie said above, you spin so much it is nauseating.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no opinion on Khaddafi either way.
> 
> This thread is about bin laden, ta ta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO...
> 
> How pathetric a diversion is that?
> 
> 'I wont discuss anything but Bin Laden even though the debate that I voluntarily continued with had morphed into one that had to do with hypocrisy and the way the left and the right dealt with the two presidents' and their actions....'
> 
> lmao....she is a real quitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You try to make this bin laden vs. saddam and when that fails you move the goalposts.
> 
> Just like the last time I bothered answering one of your questions.
Click to expand...


lol.....no goal post changing...
You never answerd my question about Saddam.....so your complaint about the Iraq war was the intel being wrong?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I have no opinion on Khaddafi either way.



You're a drone.

Your opinion is whatever the hive says it is.


----------



## Toro

Wicked Jester said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice diversion.
> 
> Lets not address the issue at hand...instead lets just spin what the guy said and make fun of him based on the spin.
> 
> Pathetic tactic....but very much like Ravi. Two peas in a pod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed the situation plenty.  I don't answer to your delusions, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*
> 
> Yeah, I know we are stone cold hypocrites. But we'll never admit it. If Bush had gone in using intel gleened partially through Waterboarding, we would definitely have been cackling like caged hens. Sure, we would have celebrated OBL's death, and then called for Bush's head......And yes Jarhead, I understand you're pointing out our typical loony liberal hypocrisy but, This is Obama. It's different. He farts rose scented fairy dust, while shitting ribbons of lilac infused rainbows. Now, back off!
> 
> *END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION*
Click to expand...


Personally, I'd give as many props to Bush as to Obama if Bush offed OBL in the same manner.  This is a good thing for America, not for one particular party.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Toro said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed the situation plenty.  I don't answer to your delusions, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*
> 
> Yeah, I know we are stone cold hypocrites. But we'll never admit it. If Bush had gone in using intel gleened partially through Waterboarding, we would definitely have been cackling like caged hens. Sure, we would have celebrated OBL's death, and then called for Bush's head......And yes Jarhead, I understand you're pointing out our typical loony liberal hypocrisy but, This is Obama. It's different. He farts rose scented fairy dust, while shitting ribbons of lilac infused rainbows. Now, back off!
> 
> *END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd give as many props to Bush as to Obama. This is a good thing for America, not for one particular party.
Click to expand...

They both deserve a handshake for a job well done.

Those CIA and SEAL team members deserve some serious leave time, in the paradise of their choice, with all the women and beer they may desire.

'cause we all know that they'll be back doing what they do best. Taking it to the enemy without mercy.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall Bush doing anything of the sort. More's the pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
Click to expand...


The issue with saddam was never about what HE could do to us but rather what tools he could supply to others who would do something to us.  Saddam always made it appear he had more than he actually did have and his failure to allow inspectors in enhanced that perception.  Prior to Bush all you ever heard from the Clinton Admin was the threat of Saddam and WMD's. He had the same intelleigence Bush had. Provided by the UK mostly and Clinton and Blair were very close.


----------



## Sheldon

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, Bush ordered the CAPTURE rather than the Assassination of Sadam - but Obama ordered that Obama be killed on sight with no quarter given or surrender accepted.
Click to expand...


Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions. ObL was a non-state actor with an enemy combatant designation who operated beyond state boundaries. Even though there have been some legal questions about targeted assassinations against that classification, the consensus seems to be that it's okay given a strict set of standards. And I'm pretty sure ObL and a lot of other al-Qaeda types were in this classification during Bush's term as well. I have a hard time believing Bush wouldn't have done the same as Obama in this situation.

Now are you going to quote this and call me a mentally-challenged liberal fascist hypocrite or something to that effect? That act is getting kind of old.


----------



## Jarhead

Sheldon said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, Bush ordered the CAPTURE rather than the Assassination of Sadam - but Obama ordered that Obama be killed on sight with no quarter given or surrender accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions. ObL was a non-state actor with an enemy combatant designation who operated beyond state boundaries. Even though there have been some legal questions about targeted assassinations against that classification, the consensus seems to be that it's okay given a strict set of standards. And I'm pretty sure ObL and a lot of other al-Qaeda types were in this classification during Bush's term as well. I have a hard time believing Bush wouldn't have done the same as Obama in this situation.
> 
> Now are you going to quote this and call me a mentally-challenged liberal fascist hypocrite or something to that effect? That act is getting kind of old.
Click to expand...


Actually...you liberal fascist hypocrite...I agree with you.

What Obama did I support 100%.

My beef is with those that supported Obama doing what he did, but blasted Bush for doing what he did.

I supported both as both took action they beleived was in the best interest oif the US based on the intel they had to work with.


----------



## Ravi

Sheldon said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, Bush ordered the CAPTURE rather than the Assassination of Sadam - but Obama ordered that Obama be killed on sight with no quarter given or surrender accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions. ObL was a non-state actor with an enemy combatant designation who operated beyond state boundaries. Even though there have been some legal questions about targeted assassinations against that classification, the consensus seems to be that it's okay given a strict set of standards. And I'm pretty sure ObL and a lot of other al-Qaeda types were in this classification during Bush's term as well. I have a hard time believing Bush wouldn't have done the same as Obama in this situation.
> 
> Now are you going to quote this and call me a mentally-challenged liberal fascist hypocrite or something to that effect? That act is getting kind of old.
Click to expand...



Your last two sentences are pretty much why I don't bother responding to the dork.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, Bush ordered the CAPTURE rather than the Assassination of Sadam - but Obama ordered that Obama be killed on sight with no quarter given or surrender accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions. ObL was a non-state actor with an enemy combatant designation who operated beyond state boundaries. Even though there have been some legal questions about targeted assassinations against that classification, the consensus seems to be that it's okay given a strict set of standards. And I'm pretty sure ObL and a lot of other al-Qaeda types were in this classification during Bush's term as well. I have a hard time believing Bush wouldn't have done the same as Obama in this situation.
> 
> Now are you going to quote this and call me a mentally-challenged liberal fascist hypocrite or something to that effect? That act is getting kind of old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your last two sentences are pretty much why I don't bother responding to the dork.
Click to expand...


And your excuse for not answering my question of...

"So your beef with the Iraq war was that the intel was wrong?"

Forget the excuse for not answering it....just answer it please.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions. ObL was a non-state actor with an enemy combatant designation who operated beyond state boundaries. Even though there have been some legal questions about targeted assassinations against that classification, the consensus seems to be that it's okay given a strict set of standards. And I'm pretty sure ObL and a lot of other al-Qaeda types were in this classification during Bush's term as well. I have a hard time believing Bush wouldn't have done the same as Obama in this situation.
> 
> Now are you going to quote this and call me a mentally-challenged liberal fascist hypocrite or something to that effect? That act is getting kind of old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your last two sentences are pretty much why I don't bother responding to the dork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your excuse for not answering my question of...
> 
> "So your beef with the Iraq war was that the intel was wrong?"
> 
> Forget the excuse for not answering it....just answer it please.
Click to expand...

I did. It is not my problem that you have trouble with your eyes. This isn't the first time you've claimed I didn't answer something when I did.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, Bush ordered the CAPTURE rather than the Assassination of Sadam - but Obama ordered that Obama be killed on sight with no quarter given or surrender accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions. ObL was a non-state actor with an enemy combatant designation who operated beyond state boundaries. Even though there have been some legal questions about targeted assassinations against that classification, the consensus seems to be that it's okay given a strict set of standards. And I'm pretty sure ObL and a lot of other al-Qaeda types were in this classification during Bush's term as well. I have a hard time believing Bush wouldn't have done the same as Obama in this situation.
> 
> Now are you going to quote this and call me a mentally-challenged liberal fascist hypocrite or something to that effect? That act is getting kind of old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your last two sentences are pretty much why I don't bother responding to the dork.
Click to expand...

You won't respond because he backed you and several others into a corner you can't escape from.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your last two sentences are pretty much why I don't bother responding to the dork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your excuse for not answering my question of...
> 
> "So your beef with the Iraq war was that the intel was wrong?"
> 
> Forget the excuse for not answering it....just answer it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It is not my problem that you have trouble with your eyes. This isn't the first time you've claimed I didn't answer something when I did.
Click to expand...

Noooooooo, you didn't answer Jack Shit.

You simply diverted with your usual snarky bullshit.


----------



## idb

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making a serious argument or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {The SEALs' decision to fatally shoot bin Laden -- even though he didn't have a weapon  wasn't an accident.  The administration had made clear to the military's clandestine Joint Special Operations Command that it wanted bin Laden dead, according to a senior U.S. official with knowledge of the discussions.  A high-ranking military officer briefed on the assault said the SEALs knew their mission was not to take him alive.}
> 
> For Obama, killing  not capturing  bin Laden was goal - Yahoo! News
> 
> Obama ordered the assassination of Bin Laden, not the apprehension nor capture. In doing so, he violated EO 11905 "No employee of the United States Government shall engage in, or conspire to engage in, political assassination." and EO 12333 as well as the Geneva convention.
> 
> These are all facts. Obama blatantly violated both domestic and international law.
> 
> That is an irrefutable fact.
> 
> Good for him. The type of war and enemy we face fairly demand these kinds of acts. Obama acted EXACTLY like Bush in this instance - again, good for him.
> 
> The difference is the reaction of the shameful democratic party and the corrupt press, who spent YEARS demagoguing against Bush for the same acts but praise Obama. An apology to Bush is in order.
Click to expand...


What makes it a political assassination?
The guy was a terrorist - not affiliated to any country, let alone government.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sheldon said:


> Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions.



Of course, just as ordering the assassination of Bin Laden was a violation of the Geneva Conventions and of US Law.

That's kind of my point.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Your last two sentences are pretty much why I don't bother responding to the dork.




Well that, plus the fact that you have a sub-80 IQ and get trashed every time you engage me...


----------



## Uncensored2008

idb said:


> What makes it a political assassination?



The killing by agents of the state of a political figure.



> The guy was a terrorist - not affiliated to any country, let alone government.



Irrelevant. Bin Laden was a MAJOR political figure. 

Once again, let me iterate that I approve of and support killing the sack of shit. My point is that Obama has violated the law in pursuing the war on terror EXACTLY as Bush did - Bush who the fascist left claim is a "war criminal" and want tried at the Hague.

It's the fucking hypocrisy. The left has VASTLY different rules and standards for Obama than were applied to Bush.

Own it.


----------



## Valerie

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> Divert Divert Divert....
> 
> Are you afraid to debate?
> Are you afraid to be exposed as a hypocrite?
> 
> Lets make this easy....
> 
> What was your complaint about Bush and the Iraq war?
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue with saddam was never about what HE could do to us but rather what tools he could supply to others who would do something to us*.  Saddam always made it appear he had more than he actually did have and his failure to allow inspectors in enhanced that perception.  *Prior to Bush all you ever heard from the Clinton Admin was the threat of Saddam and WMD's. He had the same intelleigence Bush had. Provided by the UK mostly and Clinton and Blair were very close.
Click to expand...




Yes, Saddam continued to thumb his nose at inspectors after 9/11 which just became unacceptable especially with the intel they had about WMD at the time... Also, Bush had an itchy trigger finger when it came to Saddam and all that oil.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your last two sentences are pretty much why I don't bother responding to the dork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that, plus the fact that you have a sub-80 IQ and get trashed every time you engage me...
Click to expand...


Made her point right there.


----------



## boedicca

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, just as ordering the assassination of Bin Laden was a violation of the Geneva Conventions and of US Law.
> 
> That's kind of my point.
Click to expand...



And it's a bogus point. 

The Geneva Conventions do not apply to terrorists.


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two situations aren't the same though. Saddam was a recognized leader of a state, in charge of a state military with an identifiable insignia, etc, who clearly surrendered. Pretty sure that ordering his targeted assassination would have been a violation of the Geneva Conventions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, just as ordering the assassination of Bin Laden was a violation of the Geneva Conventions and of US Law.
> 
> That's kind of my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a bogus point.
> 
> The Geneva Conventions do not apply to terrorists.
Click to expand...


Oh dear....now you've done it, Cuz.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Valerie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was contained and had no power to hurt us. The war was a waste of lives and money.
> 
> Killing bin laden, not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue with saddam was never about what HE could do to us but rather what tools he could supply to others who would do something to us*.  Saddam always made it appear he had more than he actually did have and his failure to allow inspectors in enhanced that perception.  *Prior to Bush all you ever heard from the Clinton Admin was the threat of Saddam and WMD's. He had the same intelleigence Bush had. Provided by the UK mostly and Clinton and Blair were very close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Saddam continued to thumb his nose at inspectors after 9/11 which just became unacceptable especially with the intel they had about WMD at the time... Also, Bush had an itchy trigger finger when it came to Saddam and all that oil.
Click to expand...

A very interesting point. Less that 2% of Iraq's oil production flows to the US. None of it was ever controlled by GWB.


----------



## syrenn

Now i will never be able to catch up!   just saying!


----------



## Valerie

CountofTuscany said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue with saddam was never about what HE could do to us but rather what tools he could supply to others who would do something to us*.  Saddam always made it appear he had more than he actually did have and his failure to allow inspectors in enhanced that perception.  *Prior to Bush all you ever heard from the Clinton Admin was the threat of Saddam and WMD's. He had the same intelleigence Bush had. Provided by the UK mostly and Clinton and Blair were very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Saddam continued to thumb his nose at inspectors after 9/11 which just became unacceptable especially with the intel they had about WMD at the time... Also, Bush had an itchy trigger finger when it came to Saddam and all that oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very interesting point. Less that 2% of Iraq's oil production flows to the US.* None of it was ever controlled by* GWB.
Click to expand...




  You think I'm going to do your homework for you?  2% of what subject to what vs what what?  WUT?


----------



## Rinata

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
Click to expand...


Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden. 

Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.


----------



## Spoonman

syrenn said:


> Now i will never be able to catch up!   just saying!



bin laden is dead, his body was dumped, some people don't believe it and it appears torture worked.  that's my take on over 100 pages of repetition


----------



## Spoonman

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.
Click to expand...


uhm, actually it did.  it lead to the identification of the courier who led to bin laden


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Spoonman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now i will never be able to catch up!   just saying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bin laden is dead, his body was dumped, some people don't believe it and it appears torture worked.  that's my take on over 100 pages of repetition
Click to expand...


I guess you helped wash and wrap the body right?  ~BH


----------



## Wicked Jester

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.
Click to expand...

Yeah, ok!

I will trust Panetta long before i'd trust you or any other loony lib.

It's just killing you to know that all of your loony liberal hero's, too include Obama, were yet again proven to be completely wrong on yet ANOTHER damn issue.


----------



## Spoonman

BolshevikHunter said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now i will never be able to catch up!   just saying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bin laden is dead, his body was dumped, some people don't believe it and it appears torture worked.  that's my take on over 100 pages of repetition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you helped wash and wrap the body right?  ~BH
Click to expand...


we wrapped it in bacon


----------



## gautama

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.
Click to expand...


6 top intelligence experts, listed on the O'Reilly Factor ...... including Rumsfeld thru the Obamarrhoid Paneta disagree with fools like you.

However, will you and Ideological Morons like you let REALITY overcome your fantasies ?????

Answer: Of course, not.

BTW, on Page 166 of this thread I listed some 1/2 a dozen *SPECIFIC* irrefutable  factual statements that define Obami Salaami's political character that the decimated mendacious turd Toroshit is conspicuously silent about.

Can't wait to read how, *SPECIFICALLY, and in order,* Toroshit will try to spin away *that* REALITY.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.
Click to expand...


Years of good intelligence went into finding him. Surveillance was just a part of it.


----------



## hortysir

iggy pop said:


> Yea you are. You're straight





iggy pop said:


> Why do you have to make everything a gay issue?



Certifiably bat-shit, ain't ya?


----------



## gautama

Here are THREE Bottom liners that are OBVIOUS REALITY ......... however, the Ideologically Insane LIEberrhoids of the Obamarrhoidal ilk will never accept:

(1) Waterboarding is *NOT* "TORTURE"...... in the sense that under medical supervision it is *NOT* life threatening ..... and doesn't even leave discernible physical results. Navy Seals are subjected routinely to "waterboarding" as part of their training.

Furthermore, we are dealing here with issues of *NATIONAL DANGER* involving the safety of  *THOUSANDS* of American lives which are in danger by known *actual* torturers and headchoppers who would otherwise be killed on sight.

The ridiculousness of the situation has been made clear by some poster who stated that under the Obamarrhoid Administration giving human trash like Bin Lauden a black eye or a busted lip would result in the interrogator being courtmartialed whilst killing that piece of shit results in a medal.

(2) The LIEberrhooid IDIOTIC insistence that "enhanced interrogation techniques" (which includes "waterboarding") don't work is rejected by the following SIX (6) TOP INTELLIGENCE EXPERTS from Sec'y of Defense Rumsfeld to the Obamarrhoid Paneta. The others in the photographic display on the O'Reilly Factor yesterday were the CIA Chiefs Stephen Hadley, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, and Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez.

(3) Are the LIEberrhoid Obamarrhoidals insisting that Obami Salaami would and should spare a headchopping Muslim Piece of Shit the *inconvenience* of "enhanced interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") if hundreds of thousands of American lives (involving his daughters and wife) were in danger of the location of a ticking A-Bomb ?????? *AND THAT WOULD BE REASONABLE ?????*


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of good intelligence went into finding him. Surveillance was just a part of it.
Click to expand...


What part of Bush disbanding the CIA/Military units dedicated to hunting Bin Laden or him saying on National TV that he didn't care much about finding him..did you miss?

Bush blew it.

Totally.


----------



## Sallow

gautama said:


> Here are THREE Bottom liners that are OBVIOUS REALITY ......... however, the Ideologically Insane LIEberrhoids of the Obamarrhoidal ilk will never accept:
> 
> (1) Waterboarding is *NOT* "TORTURE"...... in the sense that under medical supervision it is *NOT* life threatening ..... and doesn't even leave discernible physical results. Navy Seals are subjected routinely to "waterboarding" as part of their training.
> 
> Furthermore, we are dealing here with issues of *NATIONAL DANGER* involving the safety of  *THOUSANDS* of American lives which are in danger by known *actual* torturers and headchoppers who would otherwise be killed on sight.
> 
> The ridiculousness of the situation has been made clear by some poster who stated that under the Obamarrhoid Administration giving human trash like Bin Lauden a black eye or a busted lip would result in the interrogator being courtmartialed whilst killing that piece of shit results in a medal.
> 
> (2) The LIEberrhooid IDIOTIC insistence that "enhanced interrogation techniques" (which includes "waterboarding") don't work is rejected by the following SIX (6) TOP INTELLIGENCE EXPERTS from Sec'y of Defense Rumsfeld to the Obamarrhoid Paneta. The others in the photographic display on the O'Reilly Factor yesterday were the CIA Chiefs Stephen Hadley, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, and Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez.
> 
> (3) Are the LIEberrhoid Obamarrhoidals insisting that Obami Salaami would and should spare a headchopping Muslim Piece of Shit the *inconvenience* of "enhanced interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") if hundreds of thousands of American lives (involving his daughters and wife) were in danger of the location of a ticking A-Bomb ?????? *AND THAT WOULD BE REASONABLE ?????*



Have you, Hannity or O'Reilly tried waterboarding? Get back to me when you do. It seems that every conservative whacko who's tried it..admits that it is torture.


----------



## gautama

Sallow said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are THREE Bottom liners that are OBVIOUS REALITY ......... however, the Ideologically Insane LIEberrhoids of the Obamarrhoidal ilk will never accept:
> 
> (1) Waterboarding is *NOT* "TORTURE"...... in the sense that under medical supervision it is *NOT* life threatening ..... and doesn't even leave discernible physical results. Navy Seals are subjected routinely to "waterboarding" as part of their training.
> 
> Furthermore, we are dealing here with issues of *NATIONAL DANGER* involving the safety of  *THOUSANDS* of American lives which are in danger by known *actual* torturers and headchoppers who would otherwise be killed on sight.
> 
> The ridiculousness of the situation has been made clear by some poster who stated that under the Obamarrhoid Administration giving human trash like Bin Lauden a black eye or a busted lip would result in the interrogator being courtmartialed whilst killing that piece of shit results in a medal.
> 
> (2) The LIEberrhooid IDIOTIC insistence that "enhanced interrogation techniques" (which includes "waterboarding") don't work is rejected by the following SIX (6) TOP INTELLIGENCE EXPERTS from Sec'y of Defense Rumsfeld to the Obamarrhoid Paneta. The others in the photographic display on the O'Reilly Factor yesterday were the CIA Chiefs Stephen Hadley, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, and Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez.
> 
> (3) Are the LIEberrhoid Obamarrhoidals insisting that Obami Salaami would and should spare a headchopping Muslim Piece of Shit the *inconvenience* of "enhanced interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") if hundreds of thousands of American lives (involving his daughters and wife) were in danger of the location of a ticking A-Bomb ?????? *AND THAT WOULD BE REASONABLE ?????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you, Hannity or O'Reilly tried waterboarding? Get back to me when you do. It seems that every conservative whacko who's tried it..admits that it is torture.
Click to expand...


First of all, you are LYING as usual. You don't have the facts to substantiate your usual bullshit.

Second, what about the other points that expose your LIEberrhoid idiocy ?


----------



## gautama

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years of good intelligence went into finding him. Surveillance was just a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of Bush disbanding the CIA/Military units dedicated to hunting Bin Laden or him saying on National TV that he didn't care much about finding him..did you miss?
> 
> Bush blew it.
> 
> Totally.
Click to expand...


As usual you are LYING. Bush did NOT disband CIA/Military units dedicated to hunting Bin Lauden......as a matter of fact but for Dubya's *ONGOING* "extended interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") *which the certified IDIOTIC POS Obama ELIMINATED from our arsenal.......Bin Lauden WOULD STILL BE MUNCHING ON HIS FALAFEL !!!*

As for Bin Lauden's *RELATIVE IMPORTANCE*.......Iraq, Afgahanistan, and our problems with Pakistan were and ARE a helluva lot more important, you fucking Obamarrhoidal fool.


----------



## Sallow

gautama said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years of good intelligence went into finding him. Surveillance was just a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Bush disbanding the CIA/Military units dedicated to hunting Bin Laden or him saying on National TV that he didn't care much about finding him..did you miss?
> 
> Bush blew it.
> 
> Totally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual you are LYING. Bush did NOT disband CIA/Military units dedicated to hunting Bin Lauden......as a matter of fact but for Dubya's *ONGOING* "extended interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") *which the certified IDIOTIC POS Obama ELIMINATED from our arsenal.......Bin Lauden WOULD STILL BE MUNCHING ON HIS FALAFEL !!!*
> 
> As for Bin Lauden's *RELATIVE IMPORTANCE*.......Iraq, Afgahanistan, and our problems with Pakistan were and ARE a helluva lot more important, you fucking Obamarrhoidal fool.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

gautama said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are THREE Bottom liners that are OBVIOUS REALITY ......... however, the Ideologically Insane LIEberrhoids of the Obamarrhoidal ilk will never accept:
> 
> (1) Waterboarding is *NOT* "TORTURE"...... in the sense that under medical supervision it is *NOT* life threatening ..... and doesn't even leave discernible physical results. Navy Seals are subjected routinely to "waterboarding" as part of their training.
> 
> Furthermore, we are dealing here with issues of *NATIONAL DANGER* involving the safety of  *THOUSANDS* of American lives which are in danger by known *actual* torturers and headchoppers who would otherwise be killed on sight.
> 
> The ridiculousness of the situation has been made clear by some poster who stated that under the Obamarrhoid Administration giving human trash like Bin Lauden a black eye or a busted lip would result in the interrogator being courtmartialed whilst killing that piece of shit results in a medal.
> 
> (2) The LIEberrhooid IDIOTIC insistence that "enhanced interrogation techniques" (which includes "waterboarding") don't work is rejected by the following SIX (6) TOP INTELLIGENCE EXPERTS from Sec'y of Defense Rumsfeld to the Obamarrhoid Paneta. The others in the photographic display on the O'Reilly Factor yesterday were the CIA Chiefs Stephen Hadley, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, and Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez.
> 
> (3) Are the LIEberrhoid Obamarrhoidals insisting that Obami Salaami would and should spare a headchopping Muslim Piece of Shit the *inconvenience* of "enhanced interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") if hundreds of thousands of American lives (involving his daughters and wife) were in danger of the location of a ticking A-Bomb ?????? *AND THAT WOULD BE REASONABLE ?????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you, Hannity or O'Reilly tried waterboarding? Get back to me when you do. It seems that every conservative whacko who's tried it..admits that it is torture.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, you are LYING as usual. You don't have the facts to substantiate your usual bullshit.
> 
> Second, what about the other points that epose your LIEberrhoid idiocy ?
Click to expand...


So..ya gonna try it?


----------



## gautama

Gorlitzer said:


> sorry i am new... what is LIEberrhoid?



It's a cross between a LYING LIBERAL ( the two words are inextricably tied together) and a hemorrhoid.

It's kinda surprising that you can't figure out something that is so OBVIOUS.


----------



## gautama

Sallow said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you, Hannity or O'Reilly tried waterboarding? Get back to me when you do. It seems that every conservative whacko who's tried it..admits that it is torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you are LYING as usual. You don't have the facts to substantiate your usual bullshit.
> 
> Second, what about the other points that expose your LIEberrhoid idiocy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..ya gonna try it?
Click to expand...


Never said it wasn't unpleasant .......... but it sure is better than what you, as a MuslimArseLicker, would like to compare to what your headchopping friendos do to our military.

Laugh that off, you moronic arsehole.


----------



## bodecea

Sallow said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are THREE Bottom liners that are OBVIOUS REALITY ......... however, the Ideologically Insane LIEberrhoids of the Obamarrhoidal ilk will never accept:
> 
> (1) Waterboarding is *NOT* "TORTURE"...... in the sense that under medical supervision it is *NOT* life threatening ..... and doesn't even leave discernible physical results. Navy Seals are subjected routinely to "waterboarding" as part of their training.
> 
> Furthermore, we are dealing here with issues of *NATIONAL DANGER* involving the safety of  *THOUSANDS* of American lives which are in danger by known *actual* torturers and headchoppers who would otherwise be killed on sight.
> 
> The ridiculousness of the situation has been made clear by some poster who stated that under the Obamarrhoid Administration giving human trash like Bin Lauden a black eye or a busted lip would result in the interrogator being courtmartialed whilst killing that piece of shit results in a medal.
> 
> (2) The LIEberrhooid IDIOTIC insistence that "enhanced interrogation techniques" (which includes "waterboarding") don't work is rejected by the following SIX (6) TOP INTELLIGENCE EXPERTS from Sec'y of Defense Rumsfeld to the Obamarrhoid Paneta. The others in the photographic display on the O'Reilly Factor yesterday were the CIA Chiefs Stephen Hadley, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, and Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez.
> 
> (3) Are the LIEberrhoid Obamarrhoidals insisting that Obami Salaami would and should spare a headchopping Muslim Piece of Shit the *inconvenience* of "enhanced interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") if hundreds of thousands of American lives (involving his daughters and wife) were in danger of the location of a ticking A-Bomb ?????? *AND THAT WOULD BE REASONABLE ?????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you, Hannity or O'Reilly tried waterboarding? Get back to me when you do. It seems that every conservative whacko who's tried it..admits that it is torture.
Click to expand...


That's right....Hannity volunteered to be waterboarded for the Wounded Warriors charity.  How did that go?  How much money did he raise?


----------



## bodecea

Sallow said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you, Hannity or O'Reilly tried waterboarding? Get back to me when you do. It seems that every conservative whacko who's tried it..admits that it is torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you are LYING as usual. You don't have the facts to substantiate your usual bullshit.
> 
> Second, what about the other points that epose your LIEberrhoid idiocy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..ya gonna try it?
Click to expand...


If Gautama sets up a session and can provide proof, I'm willing to donate to Wounded Warriors on his behalf.


----------



## Toro

Gorlitzer said:


> sorry i am new... what is LIEberrhoid?



Never mind gaytardma. He's crazy.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are THREE Bottom liners that are OBVIOUS REALITY ......... however, the Ideologically Insane LIEberrhoids of the Obamarrhoidal ilk will never accept:
> 
> (1) Waterboarding is *NOT* "TORTURE"...... in the sense that under medical supervision it is *NOT* life threatening ..... and doesn't even leave discernible physical results. Navy Seals are subjected routinely to "waterboarding" as part of their training.
> 
> Furthermore, we are dealing here with issues of *NATIONAL DANGER* involving the safety of  *THOUSANDS* of American lives which are in danger by known *actual* torturers and headchoppers who would otherwise be killed on sight.
> 
> The ridiculousness of the situation has been made clear by some poster who stated that under the Obamarrhoid Administration giving human trash like Bin Lauden a black eye or a busted lip would result in the interrogator being courtmartialed whilst killing that piece of shit results in a medal.
> 
> (2) The LIEberrhooid IDIOTIC insistence that "enhanced interrogation techniques" (which includes "waterboarding") don't work is rejected by the following SIX (6) TOP INTELLIGENCE EXPERTS from Sec'y of Defense Rumsfeld to the Obamarrhoid Paneta. The others in the photographic display on the O'Reilly Factor yesterday were the CIA Chiefs Stephen Hadley, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, and Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez.
> 
> (3) Are the LIEberrhoid Obamarrhoidals insisting that Obami Salaami would and should spare a headchopping Muslim Piece of Shit the *inconvenience* of "enhanced interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") if hundreds of thousands of American lives (involving his daughters and wife) were in danger of the location of a ticking A-Bomb ?????? *AND THAT WOULD BE REASONABLE ?????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you, Hannity or O'Reilly tried waterboarding? Get back to me when you do. It seems that every conservative whacko who's tried it..admits that it is torture.
Click to expand...


Watching a Pauley Shore movie is torture too.

I think levels of torture should be distinguished. Does it cause permanent physical damage to the prisoner? Does it cause a person to become scarred permanently?

Waterboarding is safe and effective, and that's why former ACLU members are in the DOJ trying to bring charges against the CIA for it. 

RealClearPolitics - Video - Burlingame After Meeting With Obama: He Turned His Back On Me
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Coates


----------



## gautama

Toro said:


> Gorlitzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i am new... what is LIEberrhoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind gaytardma. He's crazy.
Click to expand...


Toroshit, 

If I am "crazy" what does that make you when you can't refute my assertions which you claim are "inane" ????

I reproduced your obviously bogus remarks about my *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* that decimate the semi-black MONUMENTAL FRAUD whom you slavishly admire and the criticisms that you conspicuously avoid challenging. 

Here again is your chance to put the "money where your putrescent orifice" is:

Statement by Toroshit:

"And when you get around writing an actual factual sentence, I'll try to refute it.

Oh. And stop being a racist."

My statement: 
"
Toroshit, let's examine your obvious toroshit step by step as far as the accuracy of my statements are concerned:

FACTUAL STATEMENT (1): Your Monumental Fraud served as a "Community Organizer" in the criminal enterprise ACORN that has been indicted in over 13 states for voter fraud, and has been discredited and defunded.

FACTUAL STATEMENT (2):Obami Salaami's friendship with the Homicidal, Manical, Commie Terrorist Ayers is an established fact, substantiated among other things by your phony idol kicking off his Senatorial Campaign from this felon's home.

FACTUAL STATEMENT (3): This Black Racist semi-black political charlatan has run up our National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS.......spending EIGHT TRILLION in two years what Dubya spent in eight years.

FACTUAL STATEMENT (4): Obami Salaami's own words re the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright in whose Cathedral of Hate your POS Messiah spent TWENTY YEARS: "my pastor, friend and mentor".

FACTUAL STATEMENT (5): After this revealing close friendship and association with a known and notorious felon Ayers, and a Black Racist whackjob Wright, Obambi selects another Black Racist Whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that (A) America is controlled by a new type of Jim Crowe attired in flashy suits and fancy briefcases instead of white hoods, and (B) babbles aboout his 3 yr old son being intimidated by being a 3/5th of an American, while your Pathologically Lying hero is sitting in the front pew as President of the United States of America !!!.........and YOU ARE CLAIMING THAT I AM A RACIST ??????

Yeah......., and 6, the above historically irrefutable facts are about this same fraudulent phoney who catapulted thru the ranks of the MOST NOTORIOUSLY CORRUPT POLITICAL MACHINE IN OUR NATION.....The CHICAGO POLITICAL MACHINE laden with Commies and Mafioso ....... where even a political appointment of a dog catcher is not possible without the OK of its Top Crooks......

and.......


You have the unbridled gall to claim that I am not presenting irrefutable FACTUAL INFO about your MONUMENTALLY FRAUDULENT phoney Obami Salaami ?????

Who the fuck do you think you are misleading, you mendacious turd.......other than shitheads like yourself ?????"

OK, you mendacious turd.........which of my *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* are historically inaccurate ??????


----------



## Spoonman

Still think this wasn't a politically motivated and timed attack on bin laden.  Now it seems the CIA has known about the compound and bin laden since last August. in fact they've been positioned in a safe house nearby monitoring it.  Interesting birth certificate and Obama all within a week.  Someone is campaigning and trying to bump their approval levels


----------



## gautama

bodecea said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you are LYING as usual. You don't have the facts to substantiate your usual bullshit.
> 
> Second, what about the other points that expose your LIEberrhoid idiocy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..ya gonna try it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Gautama sets up a session and can provide proof, I'm willing to donate to Wounded Warriors on his behalf.
Click to expand...


B.O.......DUH........C'ya,

Doncha think it's about time a Lesbian Freako such as yourself should stop farting around from the sidelines ?????


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..ya gonna try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Gautama sets up a session and can provide proof, I'm willing to donate to Wounded Warriors on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B.O.......DUH........C'ya,
> 
> Doncha think it's about time a Lesbian Freako such as yourself should stop farting around from the sidelines ?????
Click to expand...


So, you aren't going to help the troops?   How selfish of you.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Gautama sets up a session and can provide proof, I'm willing to donate to Wounded Warriors on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.O.......DUH........C'ya,
> 
> Doncha think it's about time a Lesbian Freako such as yourself should stop farting around from the sidelines ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you aren't going to help the troops?   How selfish of you.
Click to expand...


I don't think boarding gautama helps anyone.

They've been waterboarding pilots and operators in the SERE course at Camp McCall not far from Ft Bragg NC for years. 

Enough of the military knows exactly what it does. I consider it like running the obstacle course there. It's a bitch, but in order to graduate you have to do it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Made her point right there.



Of course I did, sparky...


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> And it's a bogus point.
> 
> The Geneva Conventions do not apply to terrorists.



If not, then Waterboarding and holding prisoners at Gitmo is not a violation, ergo Bush and Cheney are not war criminals.

It's one way or the other. The fascist democrats demand one set of laws to govern Bush and a completely different set to govern Dear Leader.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Oh dear....now you've done it, Cuz.



So you are saying that the Geneva convention doesn't apply to the people in Gitmo? 

Is THAT what you're saying, comrade?


----------



## Vanquish

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear....now you've done it, Cuz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that the Geneva convention doesn't apply to the people in Gitmo?
> 
> Is THAT what you're saying, comrade?
Click to expand...


That's exactly why they dont call them prisoners of war and call them illegal combatants. The whole idea of twisting the law into loopholes (believe it or not we lawyers dont like to do that) is sickening....and it shows we've lost our principles as a country.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Vanquish said:


> That's exactly why they dont call them prisoners of war and call them illegal combatants. The whole idea of twisting the law into loopholes (believe it or not we lawyers dont like to do that) is sickening....and it shows we've lost our principles as a country.



Then are you saying that you did NOT call Bush a "war criminal" and demand that Gitmo terrorists be afforded all the rights and immunities of American citizens, including habeas corpus and court appointed (ACLU) attorneys? 

If so, you're like the only leftist here who is in that position.


----------



## Spoonman

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a bogus point.
> 
> The Geneva Conventions do not apply to terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then Waterboarding and holding prisoners at Gitmo is not a violation, ergo Bush and Cheney are not war criminals.
> 
> It's one way or the other. The fascist democrats demand one set of laws to govern Bush and a completely different set to govern Dear Leader.
Click to expand...


lol, good point


----------



## Jarhead

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a bogus point.
> 
> The Geneva Conventions do not apply to terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then Waterboarding and holding prisoners at Gitmo is not a violation, ergo Bush and Cheney are not war criminals.
> 
> It's one way or the other. The fascist democrats demand one set of laws to govern Bush and a completely different set to govern Dear Leader.
Click to expand...


And another well made point made her run.
Gets kinda old with her.

Well said by the way.....well said.


----------



## Spoonman

Jarhead said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a bogus point.
> 
> The Geneva Conventions do not apply to terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then Waterboarding and holding prisoners at Gitmo is not a violation, ergo Bush and Cheney are not war criminals.
> 
> It's one way or the other. The fascist democrats demand one set of laws to govern Bush and a completely different set to govern Dear Leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another well made point made her run.
> Gets kinda old with her.
> 
> Well said by the way.....well said.
Click to expand...

 liberals tend to trip over facts a lot


----------



## mudwhistle

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a bogus point.
> 
> The Geneva Conventions do not apply to terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then Waterboarding and holding prisoners at Gitmo is not a violation, ergo Bush and Cheney are not war criminals.
> 
> It's one way or the other. The fascist democrats demand one set of laws to govern Bush and a completely different set to govern Dear Leader.
Click to expand...


So how is Obama gonna walk this tight-rope between supporting the results and being against the methods used by CIA interrogators??

Easy.

Lie.


----------



## Toro

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorlitzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i am new... what is LIEberrhoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind gaytardma. He's crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toroshit,
> 
> If I am "crazy" what does that make you when you can't refute my assertions which you claim are "inane" ????
> 
> I reproduced your obviously bogus remarks about my *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* that decimate the semi-black MONUMENTAL FRAUD whom you slavishly admire and the criticisms that you conspicuously avoid challenging.
> 
> Here again is your chance to put the "money where your putrescent orifice" is:
> 
> Statement by Toroshit:
> 
> "And when you get around writing an actual factual sentence, I'll try to refute it.
> 
> Oh. And stop being a racist."
> 
> My statement:
> "
> Toroshit, let's examine your obvious toroshit step by step as far as the accuracy of my statements are concerned:
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (1): Your Monumental Fraud served as a "Community Organizer" in the criminal enterprise ACORN that has been indicted in over 13 states for voter fraud, and has been discredited and defunded.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (2):Obami Salaami's friendship with the Homicidal, Manical, Commie Terrorist Ayers is an established fact, substantiated among other things by your phony idol kicking off his Senatorial Campaign from this felon's home.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (3): This Black Racist semi-black political charlatan has run up our National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS.......spending EIGHT TRILLION in two years what Dubya spent in eight years.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (4): Obami Salaami's own words re the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright in whose Cathedral of Hate your POS Messiah spent TWENTY YEARS: "my pastor, friend and mentor".
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (5): After this revealing close friendship and association with a known and notorious felon Ayers, and a Black Racist whackjob Wright, Obambi selects another Black Racist Whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that (A) America is controlled by a new type of Jim Crowe attired in flashy suits and fancy briefcases instead of white hoods, and (B) babbles aboout his 3 yr old son being intimidated by being a 3/5th of an American, while your Pathologically Lying hero is sitting in the front pew as President of the United States of America !!!.........and YOU ARE CLAIMING THAT I AM A RACIST ??????
> 
> Yeah......., and 6, the above historically irrefutable facts are about this same fraudulent phoney who catapulted thru the ranks of the MOST NOTORIOUSLY CORRUPT POLITICAL MACHINE IN OUR NATION.....The CHICAGO POLITICAL MACHINE laden with Commies and Mafioso ....... where even a political appointment of a dog catcher is not possible without the OK of its Top Crooks......
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> You have the unbridled gall to claim that I am not presenting irrefutable FACTUAL INFO about your MONUMENTALLY FRAUDULENT phoney Obami Salaami ?????
> 
> Who the fuck do you think you are misleading, you mendacious turd.......other than shitheads like yourself ?????"
> 
> OK, you mendacious turd.........which of my *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* are historically inaccurate ??????
Click to expand...


rofl

:crazy:


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> So how is Obama gonna walk this tight-rope between supporting the results and being against the methods used by CIA interrogators??
> 
> Easy.
> 
> Lie.



The leftist answer in every situation.


----------



## Spoonman

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Obama gonna walk this tight-rope between supporting the results and being against the methods used by CIA interrogators??
> 
> Easy.
> 
> Lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist answer in every situation.
Click to expand...


hey why not, the flock will believe what ever he says


----------



## gautama

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind gaytardma. He's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit,
> 
> If I am "crazy" what does that make you when you can't refute my assertions which you claim are "inane" ????
> 
> I reproduced your obviously bogus remarks about my *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* that decimate the semi-black MONUMENTAL FRAUD whom you slavishly admire and the criticisms that you conspicuously avoid challenging.
> 
> Here again is your chance to put the "money where your putrescent orifice" is:
> 
> Statement by Toroshit:
> 
> "And when you get around writing an actual factual sentence, I'll try to refute it.
> 
> Oh. And stop being a racist."
> 
> My statement:
> "
> Toroshit, let's examine your obvious toroshit step by step as far as the accuracy of my statements are concerned:
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (1): Your Monumental Fraud served as a "Community Organizer" in the criminal enterprise ACORN that has been indicted in over 13 states for voter fraud, and has been discredited and defunded.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (2):Obami Salaami's friendship with the Homicidal, Manical, Commie Terrorist Ayers is an established fact, substantiated among other things by your phony idol kicking off his Senatorial Campaign from this felon's home.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (3): This Black Racist semi-black political charlatan has run up our National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS.......spending EIGHT TRILLION in two years what Dubya spent in eight years.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (4): Obami Salaami's own words re the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright in whose Cathedral of Hate your POS Messiah spent TWENTY YEARS: "my pastor, friend and mentor".
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (5): After this revealing close friendship and association with a known and notorious felon Ayers, and a Black Racist whackjob Wright, Obambi selects another Black Racist Whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that (A) America is controlled by a new type of Jim Crowe attired in flashy suits and fancy briefcases instead of white hoods, and (B) babbles aboout his 3 yr old son being intimidated by being a 3/5th of an American, while your Pathologically Lying hero is sitting in the front pew as President of the United States of America !!!.........and YOU ARE CLAIMING THAT I AM A RACIST ??????
> 
> Yeah......., and 6, the above historically irrefutable facts are about this same fraudulent phoney who catapulted thru the ranks of the MOST NOTORIOUSLY CORRUPT POLITICAL MACHINE IN OUR NATION.....The CHICAGO POLITICAL MACHINE laden with Commies and Mafioso ....... where even a political appointment of a dog catcher is not possible without the OK of its Top Crooks......
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> You have the unbridled gall to claim that I am not presenting irrefutable FACTUAL INFO about your MONUMENTALLY FRAUDULENT phoney Obami Salaami ?????
> 
> Who the fuck do you think you are misleading, you mendacious turd.......other than shitheads like yourself ?????"
> 
> OK, you mendacious turd.........which of my *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* are historically inaccurate ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rofl
> 
> :crazy:
Click to expand...


And. so, with that idiotic remark  the decimated mendacious turd Toroshit encapsulates the typical LIEberrhoidal  response to REALITY.


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit,
> 
> If I am "crazy" what does that make you when you can't refute my assertions which you claim are "inane" ????
> 
> I reproduced your obviously bogus remarks about my *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* that decimate the semi-black MONUMENTAL FRAUD whom you slavishly admire and the criticisms that you conspicuously avoid challenging.
> 
> Here again is your chance to put the "money where your putrescent orifice" is:
> 
> Statement by Toroshit:
> 
> "And when you get around writing an actual factual sentence, I'll try to refute it.
> 
> Oh. And stop being a racist."
> 
> My statement:
> "
> Toroshit, let's examine your obvious toroshit step by step as far as the accuracy of my statements are concerned:
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (1): Your Monumental Fraud served as a "Community Organizer" in the criminal enterprise ACORN that has been indicted in over 13 states for voter fraud, and has been discredited and defunded.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (2):Obami Salaami's friendship with the Homicidal, Manical, Commie Terrorist Ayers is an established fact, substantiated among other things by your phony idol kicking off his Senatorial Campaign from this felon's home.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (3): This Black Racist semi-black political charlatan has run up our National Debt to FOURTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS.......spending EIGHT TRILLION in two years what Dubya spent in eight years.
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (4): Obami Salaami's own words re the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright in whose Cathedral of Hate your POS Messiah spent TWENTY YEARS: "my pastor, friend and mentor".
> 
> FACTUAL STATEMENT (5): After this revealing close friendship and association with a known and notorious felon Ayers, and a Black Racist whackjob Wright, Obambi selects another Black Racist Whackjob pastor Wallace Smith who postulates that (A) America is controlled by a new type of Jim Crowe attired in flashy suits and fancy briefcases instead of white hoods, and (B) babbles aboout his 3 yr old son being intimidated by being a 3/5th of an American, while your Pathologically Lying hero is sitting in the front pew as President of the United States of America !!!.........and YOU ARE CLAIMING THAT I AM A RACIST ??????
> 
> Yeah......., and 6, the above historically irrefutable facts are about this same fraudulent phoney who catapulted thru the ranks of the MOST NOTORIOUSLY CORRUPT POLITICAL MACHINE IN OUR NATION.....The CHICAGO POLITICAL MACHINE laden with Commies and Mafioso ....... where even a political appointment of a dog catcher is not possible without the OK of its Top Crooks......
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> You have the unbridled gall to claim that I am not presenting irrefutable FACTUAL INFO about your MONUMENTALLY FRAUDULENT phoney Obami Salaami ?????
> 
> Who the fuck do you think you are misleading, you mendacious turd.......other than shitheads like yourself ?????"
> 
> OK, you mendacious turd.........which of my *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* are historically inaccurate ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rofl
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And. so, with that idiotic remark  the decimated mendacious turd Toroshit encapsulates the typical LIEberrhoidal  response to REALITY.
Click to expand...


You know who you are, Gautama.


----------



## Rinata

Spoonman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal  arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhm, actually it did.  it lead to the identification of the courier who led to bin laden
Click to expand...


Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through normal interrogation approaches and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a myth. A phone call by Osama's personal courier is what led us to Osama's whereabouts.  

The following link is to an AP account of how we found him. Read it and educate yourself.

The Associated Press: Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden


----------



## Spoonman

Rinata said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhm, actually it did.  it lead to the identification of the courier who led to bin laden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through normal interrogation approaches and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a myth. A phone call by Osama's personal courier is what led us to Osama's whereabouts.
> 
> The following link is to an AP account of how we found him. Read it and educate yourself.
> 
> The Associated Press: Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden
Click to expand...


Hey brain trust, crawl out from under your rock. Face facts. torture worked. oh yea, and btw, the guy who gave the tip wasn't even at gitmo. so why the lib spin here?


----------



## gautama

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> rofl
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And. so, with that idiotic remark  the decimated mendacious turd Toroshit encapsulates the typical LIEberrhoidal  response to REALITY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know who you are, Gautama.
Click to expand...


I sure do......and I just demonstrated how I exposed another one of the LIEberrhoidal mendacious turds.

As for you, you Lesbian Freako (and being one naturally establishes you as an Obamarrhoidal stooge) ....... FYI your  farts on the sidelines are not a solution to anything. 

Not that this helpful advice will have any effect on abnormal trash.


----------



## Ravi

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> And. so, with that idiotic remark  the decimated mendacious turd Toroshit encapsulates the typical LIEberrhoidal  response to REALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are, Gautama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure do......and I just demonstrated how I exposed another one of the LIEberrhoidal mendacious turds.
> 
> As for you, you Lesbian Freako (and being one naturally establishes you as an Obamarrhoidal stooge) ....... FYI your  farts on the sidelines are not a solution to anything.
> 
> Not that this helpful advice will have any effect on abnormal trash.
Click to expand...

As stupid as you seem, I have to give you credit for your creative insults.

Are you by chance a DNC plant?


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> And. so, with that idiotic remark  the decimated mendacious turd Toroshit encapsulates the typical LIEberrhoidal  response to REALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are, Gautama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I sure do*......and I just demonstrated how I exposed another one of the LIEberrhoidal mendacious turds.
> 
> As for you, you Lesbian Freako (and being one naturally establishes you as an Obamarrhoidal stooge) ....... FYI your  farts on the sidelines are not a solution to anything.
> 
> Not that this helpful advice will have any effect on abnormal trash.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## Liability

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> And. so, with that idiotic remark  the decimated mendacious turd Toroshit encapsulates the typical LIEberrhoidal  response to REALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are, Gautama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure do......and I just demonstrated how I exposed another one of the LIEberrhoidal mendacious turds.
> 
> As for you, you Lesbian Freako (and being one naturally establishes you as an Obamarrhoidal stooge) ....... FYI your  farts on the sidelines are not a solution to anything.
> 
> Not that this helpful advice will have any effect on abnormal trash.
Click to expand...


Now THERE's a thesis I had never seen before.

If one is gay, therefore one supports President Obama.



You probably don't realize it, gautama, but the kind of thinking you harbor is bad enough.  Putting it to words and disseminating such "thinking" likely only undercuts whatever position you were hoping to assert.

Did you know that one can oppose President Obama in the majority of his policies and positions without having to so much as contemplate the sexual orientation of his supporters?

Word!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> As stupid as you seem, I have to give you credit for your creative insults.
> 
> Are you by chance a DNC plant?



Aren't all of you?

I mean, the IQ of the average democrat IS exactly the same as the IQ of the average plant, after all....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Liability said:


> Now THERE's a thesis I had never seen before.
> 
> If one is gay, therefore one supports President Obama.



I have a gay friend who CERTAINLY is not an Obama supporter, he's more anti-Obama than I am. (He works for a living!)


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THERE's a thesis I had never seen before.
> 
> If one is gay, therefore one supports President Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a gay friend who CERTAINLY is not an Obama supporter, he's more anti-Obama than I am. (He works for a living!)
Click to expand...


I have a gay acquaintance who is very far right and very religious....he just can't decide which religion....3 years ago he was a staunch Catholic....now he's Jewish.   He and his husband got married the same weekend we did.   When we were talking after Prop H8 passed, he said he didn't care, he got HIS marriage, screw everyone else.    Yep.


BTW....Uncensored, do you think that gay supporters of the Democrats don't work for a living?


----------



## Liability

My point was not to deny that gay men and lesbians are probably more inclined (although not universally) to be liberals or Democrats.  

My point was that the sexual identity of the person you are debating is pretty much irrelevant to the logic of your position and irrelevant to the logic of your opponent's position.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> BTW....Uncensored, do you think that gay supporters of the Democrats don't work for a living?



I think democrats in general are looking for a handout. Sexuality has nothing to do with it. We both have acknowledged that there are plenty of conservative gay people.


----------



## Rinata

Spoonman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhm, actually it did.  it lead to the identification of the courier who led to bin laden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through normal interrogation approaches and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a myth. A phone call by Osama's personal courier is what led us to Osama's whereabouts.
> 
> The following link is to an AP account of how we found him. Read it and educate yourself.
> 
> The Associated Press: Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey brain trust, crawl out from under your rock. Face facts. torture worked. oh yea, and btw, the guy who gave the tip wasn't even at gitmo. so why the lib spin here?
Click to expand...


There is just no talking to idiots like you.


----------



## Rinata

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> And. so, with that idiotic remark  the decimated mendacious turd Toroshit encapsulates the typical LIEberrhoidal  response to REALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are, Gautama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure do......and I just demonstrated how I exposed another one of the LIEberrhoidal mendacious turds.
> 
> As for you, you Lesbian Freako (and being one naturally establishes you as an Obamarrhoidal stooge) ....... FYI your  farts on the sidelines are not a solution to anything.
> 
> Not that this helpful advice will have any effect on abnormal trash.
Click to expand...


You didn't demonstrate anything but your idiocy. You and your pals never have anything of any substance to contribute. What a waste of time.


----------



## hortysir




----------



## Rinata

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....Uncensored, do you think that gay supporters of the Democrats don't work for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think democrats in general are looking for a handout. Sexuality has nothing to do with it. We both have acknowledged that there are plenty of conservative gay people.
Click to expand...


Any person that puts an entire group of people into the same trick bag is very ignorant. I'd explain why, but you wouldn't understand. Let me just say that I would never claim that ALL non-Democrats are like you.


----------



## Spoonman

Rinata said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through normal interrogation approaches and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a myth. A phone call by Osama's personal courier is what led us to Osama's whereabouts.
> 
> The following link is to an AP account of how we found him. Read it and educate yourself.
> 
> The Associated Press: Phone call by Kuwaiti courier led to bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brain trust, crawl out from under your rock. Face facts. torture worked. oh yea, and btw, the guy who gave the tip wasn't even at gitmo. so why the lib spin here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is just no talking to idiots like you.
Click to expand...

not when you're an idiot like you


----------



## gautama

Spoonman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brain trust, crawl out from under your rock. Face facts. torture worked. oh yea, and btw, the guy who gave the tip wasn't even at gitmo. so why the lib spin here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is just no talking to idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when you're an idiot like you
Click to expand...


Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge who simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.

Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE *SUCCESSFULLY* USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE *NOT* USED AT GITMO.

In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information. 

Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.

The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patek, the *new *Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is *NOT* subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.

As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits.


----------



## bodecea

gautama said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is just no talking to idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> not when you're an idiot like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge that simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE *SUCCESSFULLY* USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE *NOT* USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patel, the *new *Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is *NOT* subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits.
Click to expand...


Rumsfeld.......


----------



## xsited1

Just checking in everybody....

Has Obama been impeached yet for using intelligence obtained by enhanced interrogation techniques to kill OBL?


----------



## Spoonman

xsited1 said:


> Just checking in everybody....
> 
> Has Obama been impeached yet for using intelligence obtained by enhanced interrogation techniques to kill OBL?



what had the greater effect on someones life. a bullet to the head or a little water poured over the head


----------



## Ravi

All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.

So sad for you rightwingloons.

bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.


----------



## Rinata

gautama said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is just no talking to idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> not when you're an idiot like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge who simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE *SUCCESSFULLY* USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE *NOT* USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patek, the *new *Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is *NOT* subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits.
Click to expand...


Oh, thanks so much for setting me straight!!!


----------



## Cal

> [...]
> 
> Potential GOP presidential candidate Rick Santorum took this line of attack to its logical conclusions today on conservative radio host Laura Ingraham&#8217;s show, saying &#8220;9/11 families&#8221; should be &#8220;furious&#8221; with Obama for claiming any credit for the successful Bin Laden raid:
> 
> SANTORUM: 9/11 families and everybody else in America should be furious at this president that he&#8217;s walking abound taking credit for, you know, getting Osama bin Laden. He didn&#8217;t get Osama bin Laden! &#8230; The president of the United States simply said &#8212; courageous act, give him credit for saying yes &#8212; but that&#8217;s all he did, is say yes. He didn&#8217;t do the hard work. The people he&#8217;s going after did the hard work. And that is an outrage.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Santorum is referrering to his claim that Attorney General Eric Holder is &#8220;going after&#8221; CIA agents who used enhanced interrogation tactics under President Bush. But perhaps Santorum is too fixated on his Google problem to remember that Obama said two years ago that he wouldn&#8217;t prosecute CIA agents who engaged in torture. And as Aside from the fact the from the moral and legal issues with torture, as ThinkProgress has noted, there is no evidence that enhanced interrogation techniques contributed to catching Bin Laden.
> 
> *Moreover, as Michael Hirsch writes today in the National Journal, President Obama was sucessful in catching Bin Laden precisely because he broke with Bush&#8217;s terror policies.* The conservative &#8220;assessment couldn&#8217;t be further from the truth,&#8221; Hirsch writes. &#8220;Behind Obama&#8217;s takedown of the Qaida leader this week lies a profound discontinuity between administrations &#8212; a major strategic shift in how to deal with terrorists,&#8221; from Bush&#8217;s bombastic and overly expansive &#8220;war on terror,&#8221; to Obama&#8217;s &#8220;covert, laserlike focus on al-Qaida and its spawn.&#8221;



ThinkProgress » Rick Santorum: Obama &#8216;Didn&#8217;t Get Osama Bin Laden!&#8217;



But no matter what, remember the story is that Bush's torture policies helped get Osama..


----------



## Cal

> "I think that without a doubt, torture and enhanced interrogation techniques slowed down the hunt for bin Laden," said an Air Force interrogator who goes by the pseudonym Matthew Alexander and located Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, the leader of al Qaeda in Iraq, in 2006.
> 
> It now appears likely that several detainees had information about a key al Qaeda courier -- information that might have led authorities directly to bin Laden years ago. But subjected to physical and psychological brutality, "they gave us the bare minimum amount of information they could get away with to get the pain to stop, or to mislead us," Alexander told The Huffington Post.
> 
> "We know that they didn&#8217;t give us everything, because they didn&#8217;t provide the real name, or the location, or somebody else who would know that information," he said.



Torture May Have Slowed Hunt For Bin Laden, Not Hastened It


----------



## Cal

Accidental Double Post.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> not when you're an idiot like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge that simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE *SUCCESSFULLY* USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE *NOT* USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patel, the *new *Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is *NOT* subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumsfeld.......
Click to expand...

Panetta?........You Obamabot loons don't want to mention him.

Kinda shot down all your beloved fellow liberal idiots, Obama, Biden, Hillary, Pelosi, Frank, and many other typical ignorant liberals, and their asinine claims that waterboarding does not work.

Once again, the liberals are proven wrong on yet another issue.......Idiots!


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> not when you're an idiot like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge that simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE *SUCCESSFULLY* USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE *NOT* USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patel, the *new *Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is *NOT* subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumsfeld.......
Click to expand...


Obama........

Biden.......

Pelosi and Reid........


----------



## bodecea

Cal said:


> [...]
> 
> Potential GOP presidential candidate Rick Santorum took this line of attack to its logical conclusions today on conservative radio host Laura Ingrahams show, saying 9/11 families should be furious with Obama for claiming any credit for the successful Bin Laden raid:
> 
> SANTORUM: 9/11 families and everybody else in America should be furious at this president that hes walking abound taking credit for, you know, getting Osama bin Laden. He didnt get Osama bin Laden!  The president of the United States simply said  courageous act, give him credit for saying yes  but thats all he did, is say yes. He didnt do the hard work. The people hes going after did the hard work. And that is an outrage.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Santorum is referrering to his claim that Attorney General Eric Holder is going after CIA agents who used enhanced interrogation tactics under President Bush. But perhaps Santorum is too fixated on his Google problem to remember that Obama said two years ago that he wouldnt prosecute CIA agents who engaged in torture. And as Aside from the fact the from the moral and legal issues with torture, as ThinkProgress has noted, there is no evidence that enhanced interrogation techniques contributed to catching Bin Laden.
> 
> *Moreover, as Michael Hirsch writes today in the National Journal, President Obama was sucessful in catching Bin Laden precisely because he broke with Bushs terror policies.* The conservative assessment couldnt be further from the truth, Hirsch writes. Behind Obamas takedown of the Qaida leader this week lies a profound discontinuity between administrations  a major strategic shift in how to deal with terrorists, from Bushs bombastic and overly expansive war on terror, to Obamas covert, laserlike focus on al-Qaida and its spawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThinkProgress » Rick Santorum: Obama Didnt Get Osama Bin Laden!
> 
> 
> 
> But no matter what, remember the story is that Bush's torture policies helped get Osama..
Click to expand...


Ah, the Stepford Father who brought the fetus home for a little family time.....


----------



## xsited1

Ravi said:


> All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.
> 
> So sad for you rightwingloons.
> 
> bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.



You just can't trust Leon Panetta.  Damn rightwing LOON!


----------



## xsited1

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge that simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE *SUCCESSFULLY* USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE *NOT* USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patel, the *new *Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is *NOT* subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumsfeld.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Panetta?........You Obamabot loons don't want to mention him.
> 
> Kinda shot down all your beloved fellow liberal idiots, Obama, Biden, Hillary, Pelosi, Frank, and many other typical ignorant liberals, and their asinine claims that waterboarding does not work.
> 
> Once again, the liberals are proven wrong on yet another issue.......Idiots!
Click to expand...


Of course they know this.  They're just trolling.


----------



## The T

Where's the option for '_We Don't Know The Entire Story So I Decline To Participate In This Poll' _?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cal said:


> "I think that without a doubt, torture and enhanced interrogation techniques slowed down the hunt for bin Laden," said an Air Force interrogator who goes by the pseudonym Matthew Alexander and located Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, the leader of al Qaeda in Iraq, in 2006.
> 
> It now appears likely that several detainees had information about a key al Qaeda courier -- information that might have led authorities directly to bin Laden years ago. But subjected to physical and psychological brutality, "they gave us the bare minimum amount of information they could get away with to get the pain to stop, or to mislead us," Alexander told The Huffington Post.
> 
> "We know that they didnt give us everything, because they didnt provide the real name, or the location, or somebody else who would know that information," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture May Have Slowed Hunt For Bin Laden, Not Hastened It
Click to expand...


Leon Panetta, the CIA director, has confirmed that controversial "enhanced interrogation techniques" such as waterboarding yielded some of the intelligence information that ultimately led to Osama bin Laden.
Osama bin Laden killed: CIA admits waterboarding yielded vital information - Telegraph


----------



## Wicked Jester

Cal said:


> Accidental Double Post.


Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.

You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.

I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up here squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accidental Double Post.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it *wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons* were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.
> 
> You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.
> 
> I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.
Click to expand...


Show us the threads/posts where anyone like Cal or myself or any other supporter of the Navy SEALS vilified them prior.

Then you've got a legitimate beef.


----------



## xsited1

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think that without a doubt, torture and enhanced interrogation techniques slowed down the hunt for bin Laden," said an Air Force interrogator who goes by the pseudonym Matthew Alexander and located Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, the leader of al Qaeda in Iraq, in 2006.
> 
> It now appears likely that several detainees had information about a key al Qaeda courier -- information that might have led authorities directly to bin Laden years ago. But subjected to physical and psychological brutality, "they gave us the bare minimum amount of information they could get away with to get the pain to stop, or to mislead us," Alexander told The Huffington Post.
> 
> "We know that they didnt give us everything, because they didnt provide the real name, or the location, or somebody else who would know that information," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture May Have Slowed Hunt For Bin Laden, Not Hastened It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leon Panetta, the CIA director, has confirmed that controversial "enhanced interrogation techniques" such as waterboarding yielded some of the intelligence information that ultimately led to Osama bin Laden.
> Osama bin Laden killed: CIA admits waterboarding yielded vital information - Telegraph
Click to expand...


Again, people like Cal, Rinata, Ravi, etc. are just trolling.  They know the truth.  I guess their motivation is that if they keep repeating a lie long enough, somebody is going to believe it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge that simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE *SUCCESSFULLY* USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE *NOT* USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patel, the *new *Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is *NOT* subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumsfeld.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Panetta?........You Obamabot loons don't want to mention him.
> 
> Kinda shot down all your beloved fellow liberal idiots, Obama, Biden, Hillary, Pelosi, Frank, and many other typical ignorant liberals, and their asinine claims that waterboarding does not work.
> 
> Once again, the liberals are proven wrong on yet another issue.......Idiots!
Click to expand...


Also that the photo in the White House during* Neptune's Spear* was staged. 

They didn't see the operation in real-time.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accidental Double Post.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it *wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons* were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.
> 
> You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.
> 
> I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us the threads/posts where anyone like Cal or myself or any other supporter of the Navy SEALS vilified them prior.
> 
> Then you've got a legitimate beef.
Click to expand...

Oh, there will be evidence coming out to show the abject hypocrisy of many loony liberals up here.

I doubt i'll find anything on you criticizing the SEALS, but i'll no doubt find other hypocritical crap from you.

It's a daunting task. Many post to go through....My biggest decision will be to either start just slapping them down in threads, or just start one thread and start posting one example after the other........Or, a combination of both.


----------



## mudwhistle

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it *wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons* were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.
> 
> You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.
> 
> I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the threads/posts where anyone like Cal or myself or any other supporter of the Navy SEALS vilified them prior.
> 
> Then you've got a legitimate beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, there will be evidence coming out to show the abject hypocrisy of many loony liberals up here.
> 
> I doubt i'll find anything on you criticizing the SEALS, but i'll no doubt find other hypocritical crap from you.
> 
> It's a daunting task. Many post to go through....My biggest decision will be to either start just slapping them down in threads, or just start one thread and start posting one example after the other........Or, a combination of both.
Click to expand...


Seal Team 6 in name does not exist. It's called DEVGRU now.


----------



## gautama

One begins to wonder about the mental ability of the Obamarrhoidal turds in this Forum, and how their ideological psychosis affects their thinking processes.

For those interested in an analysis of the deterioration of the Obamarrhoidal mind, I offer the following two main episodes to illustrate how the Obamarrhoids deal with REALITY: 

On Page 166 of this thread I decimated Toroshit, one of the prominent Obamarrhoidal phonies in this Forum.

The following is another example of how the Obamarrhoidal idiots like Rinata babbles herself into being a consummate LIEberrhoid ass on par to Toroshit:

Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
Quote: Originally Posted by bodecea View Post
Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post

My statement:

"Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel."

B.O....Duh.....C'ya's response: 

"How do you know that?"

My response:

"Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako."

Rinata's inane contribution:

"Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.

Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world."

and.......here is more of Rinata's blather from another post:

"Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through &#8220;normal interrogation approaches&#8221; and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a &#8220;myth.&#8221;

And here's more of Rinata's idiotic  babbling:

"You didn't demonstrate anything but your idiocy. You and your pals never have anything of any substance to contribute. What a waste of time."

And now the FACTUAL STATEMENTS by me that eviscerates the Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata:

"Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge who simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.

Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE SUCCESSFULLY USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE NOT USED AT GITMO.

In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.

Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.

The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patek, the new Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is NOT subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.

As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits."

*CONCLUSION:* These actual interchanges with the Obamarrhoids indicates how out of touch these crazed LIEberrhoids are with respect to REALITY ....... and what rational posters have to go through to confront these Obamarrhoidal stooges on a daily basis.
__________________


----------



## Rinata

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge that simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE *SUCCESSFULLY* USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE *NOT* USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patel, the *new *Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is *NOT* subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumsfeld.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Panetta?........You Obamabot loons don't want to mention him.
> 
> Kinda shot down all your beloved fellow liberal idiots, Obama, Biden, Hillary, Pelosi, Frank, and many other typical ignorant liberals, and their asinine claims that waterboarding does not work.
> 
> Once again, the liberals are proven wrong on yet another issue.......Idiots!
Click to expand...


You just don't get it, do you??


----------



## Wicked Jester

Rinata said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumsfeld.......
> 
> 
> 
> Panetta?........You Obamabot loons don't want to mention him.
> 
> Kinda shot down all your beloved fellow liberal idiots, Obama, Biden, Hillary, Pelosi, Frank, and many other typical ignorant liberals, and their asinine claims that waterboarding does not work.
> 
> Once again, the liberals are proven wrong on yet another issue.......Idiots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it, do you??
Click to expand...

Sure do!.........Non-torterous waterboarding works, as evidenced by Leon Panetta himself.

I also get the fact that there are many liberal loons out there, too include Barack Hussein Obama who were abjectly WRONG on yet another damn issue........And that loony liberals all over this country are freaking the fuck out because once again, their beloved loony liberal hero's were proven to be abjectly wrong again, and are desperately scrambling to try and make the true facts go away.


----------



## gautama

Rinata said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumsfeld.......
> 
> 
> 
> Panetta?........You Obamabot loons don't want to mention him.
> 
> Kinda shot down all your beloved fellow liberal idiots, Obama, Biden, Hillary, Pelosi, Frank, and many other typical ignorant liberals, and their asinine claims that waterboarding does not work.
> 
> Once again, the liberals are proven wrong on yet another issue.......Idiots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it, do you??
Click to expand...


Obamarrhoidal Rinata..........*WHAT PLANET ARE YOU ON ????? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU ??????   ARE YOU REALLY INSANE ?!?!?*


----------



## Wicked Jester

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panetta?........You Obamabot loons don't want to mention him.
> 
> Kinda shot down all your beloved fellow liberal idiots, Obama, Biden, Hillary, Pelosi, Frank, and many other typical ignorant liberals, and their asinine claims that waterboarding does not work.
> 
> Once again, the liberals are proven wrong on yet another issue.......Idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get it, do you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obamarrhoidal Rinata..........*WHAT PLANET ARE YOU ON ????? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU ??????   ARE YOU REALLY INSANE ?!?!?*
Click to expand...

Insane?...........no

In deep deep deep deep deep deep deep deeeeeeeeeeeeep, denial?......Oh hell yes!


----------



## gautama

Wicked Jester said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get it, do you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamarrhoidal Rinata..........*WHAT PLANET ARE YOU ON ????? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU ??????   ARE YOU REALLY INSANE ?!?!?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insane?...........no
> 
> In deep deep deep deep deep deep deep deeeeeeeeeeeeep, denial?......Oh hell
> yes!
Click to expand...


Wicked Jester,

This is beyond deep deep deep deep deep deeeeeeeeeeep denial.

We've stumbled on a seriously delusional nutjob.

This Rinata must be housed in some looney bin.

No doubt about it.


----------



## percysunshine

Who are the 38 morons that believe everything the government tells them?

Ok, maybe it is one super moron that voted 38 times.


----------



## Toro

gautama said:


> One begins to wonder about the mental ability of the Obamarrhoidal turds in this Forum, and how their ideological psychosis affects their thinking processes.
> 
> For those interested in an analysis of the deterioration of the Obamarrhoidal mind, I offer the following two main episodes to illustrate how the Obamarrhoids deal with REALITY:
> 
> On Page 166 of this thread I decimated Toroshit, one of the prominent Obamarrhoidal phonies in this Forum.
> 
> The following is another example of how the Obamarrhoidal idiots like Rinata babbles herself into being a consummate LIEberrhoid ass on par to Toroshit:
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by bodecea View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> 
> My statement:
> 
> "Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel."
> 
> B.O....Duh.....C'ya's response:
> 
> "How do you know that?"
> 
> My response:
> 
> "Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako."
> 
> Rinata's inane contribution:
> 
> "Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world."
> 
> and.......here is more of Rinata's blather from another post:
> 
> "Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through normal interrogation approaches and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a myth.
> 
> And here's more of Rinata's idiotic  babbling:
> 
> "You didn't demonstrate anything but your idiocy. You and your pals never have anything of any substance to contribute. What a waste of time."
> 
> And now the FACTUAL STATEMENTS by me that eviscerates the Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata:
> 
> "Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge who simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE SUCCESSFULLY USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE NOT USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patek, the new Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is NOT subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits."
> 
> *CONCLUSION:* These actual interchanges with the Obamarrhoids indicates how out of touch these crazed LIEberrhoids are with respect to REALITY ....... and what rational posters have to go through to confront these Obamarrhoidal stooges on a daily basis.
> __________________


----------



## Vast LWC

Toro said:


>



MY thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cal

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accidental Double Post.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it *wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons* were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.
> 
> You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.
> 
> I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us the threads/posts where anyone like Cal or myself or any other supporter of the Navy SEALS vilified them prior.
> 
> Then you've got a legitimate beef.
Click to expand...


Exactly.. Wicked, T.. they all have a lot of shit to say, with nothing to back it up.

I live in the city where the SEALS were from.. You ain't 'gone fine where I bashed 'em one god damn time.. You piece of shit liar.

It doesn't matter how many interrogation experts say that _torture *does not *work,_ you morons will continue to have your head shoved up your ass.

Keep thinkin' Mr. "he doesn't keep me up at night's" policies that nabbed Bin Laden.. That's a lie. It was SEAL Team 6.. Under the leadership of _President Obama_ and his policies!


----------



## mal

Cal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it *wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons* were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.
> 
> You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.
> 
> I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the threads/posts where anyone like Cal or myself or any other supporter of the Navy SEALS vilified them prior.
> 
> Then you've got a legitimate beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.. Wicked, T.. they all have a lot of shit to say, with nothing to back it up.
> 
> I live in the city where the SEALS were from.. You ain't 'gone fine where I bashed 'em one god damn time.. You piece of shit liar.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many interrogation experts say that _torture *does not *work,_ you morons will continue to have your head shoved up your ass.
> 
> Keep thinkin' Mr. "he doesn't keep me up at night's" policies that nabbed Bin Laden.. That's a lie. It was SEAL Team 6.. Under the leadership of _President Obama_ and his policies!
Click to expand...


A Liar Teaming with a Liar... USMB Liar Team 2... BodeyCal... 



peace...


----------



## Lumpy 1

I hear Obama required a double diaper change after he actually made the decision...


----------



## gautama

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One begins to wonder about the mental ability of the Obamarrhoidal turds in this Forum, and how their ideological psychosis affects their thinking processes.
> 
> For those interested in an analysis of the deterioration of the Obamarrhoidal mind, I offer the following two main episodes to illustrate how the Obamarrhoids deal with REALITY:
> 
> On Page 166 of this thread I decimated Toroshit, one of the prominent Obamarrhoidal phonies in this Forum.
> 
> The following is another example of how the Obamarrhoidal idiots like Rinata babbles herself into being a consummate LIEberrhoid ass on par to Toroshit:
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by bodecea View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> 
> My statement:
> 
> "Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel."
> 
> B.O....Duh.....C'ya's response:
> 
> "How do you know that?"
> 
> My response:
> 
> "Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako."
> 
> Rinata's inane contribution:
> 
> "Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world."
> 
> and.......here is more of Rinata's blather from another post:
> 
> "Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through &#8220;normal interrogation approaches&#8221; and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a &#8220;myth.&#8221;
> 
> And here's more of Rinata's idiotic  babbling:
> 
> "You didn't demonstrate anything but your idiocy. You and your pals never have anything of any substance to contribute. What a waste of time."
> 
> And now the FACTUAL STATEMENTS by me that eviscerates the Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata:
> 
> "Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge who simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE SUCCESSFULLY USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE NOT USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patek, the new Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is NOT subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits."
> 
> *CONCLUSION:* These actual interchanges with the Obamarrhoids indicates how out of touch these crazed LIEberrhoids are with respect to REALITY ....... and what rational posters have to go through to confront these Obamarrhoidal stooges on a daily basis.
> __________________
Click to expand...


Please note the essence of LIEberrhoid tactics on display:

On Page 166 of this thread I exposed the semi-black MARXIST Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar with 1/2 a dozen *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* that Toroshit claimed were "inane" or "crazy" without being able to refute a single one of them when *repeatedly* challenged to do so.

This idiotic display of Obamarrhoidal ineptitude and bogus tactics were followed by a crazed Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata who *repeatedly * called me a liar, a 5 year old, and wallowing in some sort of a "dream world" when I *repeatedly* furnished her with incontrovertible proof that not only was Rumsfeld misquoted regarding the efficacy of "enhanced interrogation techniques", including "waterboarding" by NYTimes, the LIEberrhoid Bible of Unmitigated BULLSHIT..... by Rumsfeld's own words on National TV, on O'Reilly's show, but the same info was also confirmed, on the same show, by FOUR other CIA Chiefs, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriquez .....and, one might think most convincingly, by Obami Salaami's own CIA Chief Paneta.

Yet the ideologically driven crazed Rinata *persisted* in rejecting the obvious REALITY calling *my* sanity or veracity into question.

And, now on display, is the idiotic Obamarrhoid Toroshit, yanking a capsule of Lithium from his Medicine Cabinet (undoubtedly used for his own medication) implying that I am the one that's insane ...... being congratulated by, one might suppose, the Muslim Piece of Shit "Mohammed" operating under the monicker "Vast Left Wing Conspiracy" ("Vast LWC").

What prompted me to reply to this insanely idiotic Obamarrhoidal tactic by Toroshit is that these crazed ideological stooges of Obami Salaami simply continue on, and on, and on.....ad infinitum, with their *obviously* bankrupt agenda certain that by repeating their idiotic ideological crap that they *STILL* retain credibility.


----------



## candycorn

Saw this, Liked It


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accidental Double Post.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it *wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons* were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.
> 
> You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.
> 
> I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us the threads/posts where anyone like Cal or myself or any other supporter of the Navy SEALS vilified them prior.
> 
> Then you've got a legitimate beef.
Click to expand...




> *eots wrote:*
> 
> _".....the schizophrenic nature of this situation...first it was about wmds...then the evil Saddam...then about bringing freedumb and democracy and rule of law ..*then when a man is arrested for a suspected crime and his rights are violated without his due process and he complains like a citizen of this country would if arrested by the authorities and assaulted and then when these officers of the law are questioned on the assault and lie to internal investigations and are charged for doing so.*..sounds like democracy to me...is this not what we supposedly have sacrificed are finest sons and daughter for ??...when the day comes he gets a Jewish lawyer and sues there assess in civil court we will know democracy has truly come to Iraq...mission completed"_
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/milit...ost-wanted-jihad-terrorist-2.html#post1749598
> 
> *Ravi wrote:*
> _"They aren't being charged for capturing the terrorist and shame on FOX for pretending that they are.
> 
> They are being charged with making false statements and mistreating a captive...though from the article we don't really know what they did.
> 
> The military has a code of conduct and has every right to enforce it.
> 
> And these Seals certainly know what the code of conduct is.
> 
> And how funny that this is Obama's fault...I never remember Bush being blamed for charges of military misconduct during his term."_
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/milit...ost-wanted-jihad-terrorist-2.html#post1749735
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/milit...-most-wanted-jihad-terrorist.html#post1749490
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/milit...ost-wanted-jihad-terrorist-2.html#post1749573


This Seal was a criminal suspect back then, but now that they did much worse to UBL and 4 others.....well, who cares. I don't see them complaining about habius corpus, assuring they were given their Miranda rights, and due process right now.


----------



## Toro

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One begins to wonder about the mental ability of the Obamarrhoidal turds in this Forum, and how their ideological psychosis affects their thinking processes.
> 
> For those interested in an analysis of the deterioration of the Obamarrhoidal mind, I offer the following two main episodes to illustrate how the Obamarrhoids deal with REALITY:
> 
> On Page 166 of this thread I decimated Toroshit, one of the prominent Obamarrhoidal phonies in this Forum.
> 
> The following is another example of how the Obamarrhoidal idiots like Rinata babbles herself into being a consummate LIEberrhoid ass on par to Toroshit:
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by bodecea View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> 
> My statement:
> 
> "Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel."
> 
> B.O....Duh.....C'ya's response:
> 
> "How do you know that?"
> 
> My response:
> 
> "Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako."
> 
> Rinata's inane contribution:
> 
> "Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world."
> 
> and.......here is more of Rinata's blather from another post:
> 
> "Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through normal interrogation approaches and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a myth.
> 
> And here's more of Rinata's idiotic  babbling:
> 
> "You didn't demonstrate anything but your idiocy. You and your pals never have anything of any substance to contribute. What a waste of time."
> 
> And now the FACTUAL STATEMENTS by me that eviscerates the Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata:
> 
> "Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge who simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE SUCCESSFULLY USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE NOT USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patek, the new Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is NOT subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits."
> 
> *CONCLUSION:* These actual interchanges with the Obamarrhoids indicates how out of touch these crazed LIEberrhoids are with respect to REALITY ....... and what rational posters have to go through to confront these Obamarrhoidal stooges on a daily basis.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please note the essence of LIEberrhoid tactics on display:
> 
> On Page 166 of this thread I exposed the semi-black MARXIST Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar with 1/2 a dozen *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* that Toroshit claimed were "inane" or "crazy" without being able to refute a single one of them when *repeatedly* challenged to do so.
> 
> This idiotic display of Obamarrhoidal ineptitude and bogus tactics were followed by a crazed Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata who *repeatedly * called me a liar, a 5 year old, and wallowing in some sort of a "dream world" when I *repeatedly* furnished her with incontrovertible proof that not only was Rumsfeld misquoted regarding the efficacy of "enhanced interrogation techniques", including "waterboarding" by NYTimes, the LIEberrhoid Bible of Unmitigated BULLSHIT..... by Rumsfeld's own words on National TV, on O'Reilly's show, but the same info was also confirmed, on the same show, by FOUR other CIA Chiefs, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriquez .....and, one might think most convincingly, by Obami Salaami's own CIA Chief Paneta.
> 
> Yet the ideologically driven crazed Rinata *persisted* in rejecting the obvious REALITY calling *my* sanity or veracity into question.
> 
> And, now on display, is the idiotic Obamarrhoid Toroshit, yanking a capsule of Lithium from his Medicine Cabinet (undoubtedly used for his own medication) implying that I am the one that's insane ...... being congratulated by, one might suppose, the Muslim Piece of Shit "Mohammed" operating under the monicker "Vast Left Wing Conspiracy" ("Vast LWC").
> 
> What prompted me to reply to this insanely idiotic Obamarrhoidal tactic by Toroshit is that these crazed ideological stooges of Obami Salaami simply continue on, and on, and on.....ad infinitum, with their *obviously* bankrupt agenda certain that by repeating their idiotic ideological crap that they *STILL* retain credibility.
Click to expand...



We wouldn't think you were insane ...

... if you didn't act like you were.


----------



## Gunny

Cal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it *wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons* were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.
> 
> You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.
> 
> I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the threads/posts where anyone like Cal or myself or any other supporter of the Navy SEALS vilified them prior.
> 
> Then you've got a legitimate beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.. Wicked, T.. they all have a lot of shit to say, with nothing to back it up.
> 
> I live in the city where the SEALS were from.. You ain't 'gone fine where I bashed 'em one god damn time.. You piece of shit liar.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many interrogation experts say that _torture *does not *work,_ you morons will continue to have your head shoved up your ass.
> 
> Keep thinkin' Mr. "he doesn't keep me up at night's" policies that nabbed Bin Laden.. That's a lie. It was SEAL Team 6.. Under the leadership of _President Obama_ and his policies!
Click to expand...


Puberty. Not just a request.  It happens.  One day, to you too.


----------



## Old Rocks

Well, let's see. In the past two weeks our President has a team that has quietly and competantly done their part in a sudden and devastating disaster in Alabama and other Southern States. They are currently competantly handling the ongoing flood disaster from Missouri to the Gulf. Our President also released the Long Form of his birth certificate, demonstrating once and for all how unbalanced the 'birfers' truly are.

And then there is the little matter of Bin Laden. Finally, justice served on the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil. Yet, all the 'Conservatives' on this board can do is bad mouth the fact that he has been brought to justice. 

Fellows and ladies, you stand revealed as racist partisan hacks, that would rather see your nation damaged than see our President succeed. You are not patriots, I fail to see why you even call yourself Americans. You seem to hate all that this nations stands for.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> Well, let's see. In the past two weeks our President has a team that has quietly and competantly done their part in a sudden and devastating disaster in Alabama and other Southern States. They are currently competantly handling the ongoing flood disaster from Missouri to the Gulf. Our President also released the Long Form of his birth certificate, demonstrating once and for all how unbalanced the 'birfers' truly are.
> 
> And then there is the little matter of Bin Laden. Finally, justice served on the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil. Yet, all the 'Conservatives' on this board can do is bad mouth the fact that he has been brought to justice.
> 
> Fellows and ladies, you stand revealed as racist partisan hacks, that would rather see your nation damaged than see our President succeed. You are not patriots, I fail to see why you even call yourself Americans. You seem to hate all that this nations stands for.



Bush caught the mastermind of 9/11, Khalid Shaikh Mohammed

The Mastermind - 60 Minutes - CBS News


----------



## percysunshine

Lumpy 1 said:


> I hear Obama required a double diaper change after he actually made the decision...



Naw...he asked for two shots with a splash of water from the Navy steward.


----------



## gautama

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the essence of LIEberrhoid tactics on display:
> 
> On Page 166 of this thread I exposed the semi-black MARXIST Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar with 1/2 a dozen *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* that Toroshit claimed were "inane" or "crazy" without being able to refute a single one of them when *repeatedly* challenged to do so.
> 
> This idiotic display of Obamarrhoidal ineptitude and bogus tactics were followed by a crazed Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata who *repeatedly * called me a liar, a 5 year old, and wallowing in some sort of a "dream world" when I *repeatedly* furnished her with incontrovertible proof that not only was Rumsfeld misquoted regarding the efficacy of "enhanced interrogation techniques", including "waterboarding" by NYTimes, the LIEberrhoid Bible of Unmitigated BULLSHIT..... by Rumsfeld's own words on National TV, on O'Reilly's show, but the same info was also confirmed, on the same show, by FOUR other CIA Chiefs, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriquez .....and, one might think most convincingly, by Obami Salaami's own CIA Chief Paneta.
> 
> Yet the ideologically driven crazed Rinata *persisted* in rejecting the obvious REALITY calling *my* sanity or veracity into question.
> 
> And, now on display, is the idiotic Obamarrhoid Toroshit, yanking a capsule of Lithium from his Medicine Cabinet (undoubtedly used for his own medication) implying that I am the one that's insane ...... being congratulated by, one might suppose, the Muslim Piece of Shit "Mohammed" operating under the monicker "Vast Left Wing Conspiracy" ("Vast LWC").
> 
> What prompted me to reply to this insanely idiotic Obamarrhoidal tactic by Toroshit is that these crazed ideological stooges of Obami Salaami simply continue on, and on, and on.....ad infinitum, with their *obviously* bankrupt agenda certain that by repeating their idiotic ideological crap that they *STILL* retain credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't think you were insane ...
> 
> ... if you didn't act like you were.
Click to expand...


Toroshit,

Obviously, you are an ideological idiot.

However, there is also something fundamentally wrong with you and I am sure that if you have any relatives they already pointed that out to you.

As far as I am concerned, you're dead meat.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you put up a SEAL team 6 avatar, when it *wan't long ago that you idiotic liberal morons* were vilifying team 6 as Cheney's personal assasination team.
> 
> You lib's are such hypocrites, it's become beyond comical this past week.
> 
> I'm lookin' to see a lot of these idiots past posts on many issues come back and haunt them.....It's going to be a good time indeed watching many libs up squirm, spit, and spin their loony asses off as their abject hypocrisy becomes fully exposed by their own past and present words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the threads/posts where anyone like Cal or myself or any other supporter of the Navy SEALS vilified them prior.
> 
> Then you've got a legitimate beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, there will be evidence coming out to show the abject hypocrisy of many loony liberals up here.
> 
> *I doubt i'll find anything on you criticizing the SEALS*, but i'll no doubt find other hypocritical crap from you.
> 
> It's a daunting task. Many post to go through....My biggest decision will be to either start just slapping them down in threads, or just start one thread and start posting one example after the other........Or, a combination of both.
Click to expand...


Hey...I doubt you'll find it too...*because it...didn't...happen.*

But feel free to move your little goal posts....


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see. In the past two weeks our President has a team that has quietly and competantly done their part in a sudden and devastating disaster in Alabama and other Southern States. They are currently competantly handling the ongoing flood disaster from Missouri to the Gulf. Our President also released the Long Form of his birth certificate, demonstrating once and for all how unbalanced the 'birfers' truly are.
> 
> And then there is the little matter of Bin Laden. Finally, justice served on the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil. Yet, all the 'Conservatives' on this board can do is bad mouth the fact that he has been brought to justice.
> 
> Fellows and ladies, you stand revealed as racist partisan hacks, that would rather see your nation damaged than see our President succeed. You are not patriots, I fail to see why you even call yourself Americans. You seem to hate all that this nations stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush caught the mastermind of 9/11, Khalid Shaikh Mohammed
> 
> The Mastermind - 60 Minutes - CBS News
Click to expand...


What a stupid response to the post by Old Rocks. You and your pals are hopeless cases. I'm done. I'll leave you to wallow in your ignorance and delusions of what you think is going on in the world. You poor, pathetic, bastards.


----------



## xsited1

gautama said:


> One begins to wonder about the mental ability of the Obamarrhoidal turds in this Forum, and how their ideological psychosis affects their thinking processes.
> 
> For those interested in an analysis of the deterioration of the Obamarrhoidal mind, I offer the following two main episodes to illustrate how the Obamarrhoids deal with REALITY:
> 
> On Page 166 of this thread I decimated Toroshit, one of the prominent Obamarrhoidal phonies in this Forum.
> 
> The following is another example of how the Obamarrhoidal idiots like Rinata babbles herself into being a consummate LIEberrhoid ass on par to Toroshit:
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by bodecea View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> 
> My statement:
> 
> "Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel."
> 
> B.O....Duh.....C'ya's response:
> 
> "How do you know that?"
> 
> My response:
> 
> "Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako."
> 
> Rinata's inane contribution:
> 
> "Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world."
> 
> and.......here is more of Rinata's blather from another post:
> 
> "Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through normal interrogation approaches and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a myth.
> 
> And here's more of Rinata's idiotic  babbling:
> 
> "You didn't demonstrate anything but your idiocy. You and your pals never have anything of any substance to contribute. What a waste of time."
> 
> And now the FACTUAL STATEMENTS by me that eviscerates the Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata:
> 
> "Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge who simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE SUCCESSFULLY USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE NOT USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patek, the new Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is NOT subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits."
> 
> *CONCLUSION:* These actual interchanges with the Obamarrhoids indicates how out of touch these crazed LIEberrhoids are with respect to REALITY ....... and what rational posters have to go through to confront these Obamarrhoidal stooges on a daily basis.
> __________________



I didn't read most of this post, but I gave it a positive rep because I saw the word 'Obamarrhoids' and it made me laugh.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see. In the past two weeks our President has a team that has quietly and competantly done their part in a sudden and devastating disaster in Alabama and other Southern States. They are currently competantly handling the ongoing flood disaster from Missouri to the Gulf. Our President also released the Long Form of his birth certificate, demonstrating once and for all how unbalanced the 'birfers' truly are.
> 
> And then there is the little matter of Bin Laden. Finally, justice served on the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil. Yet, all the 'Conservatives' on this board can do is bad mouth the fact that he has been brought to justice.
> 
> Fellows and ladies, you stand revealed as racist partisan hacks, that would rather see your nation damaged than see our President succeed. You are not patriots, I fail to see why you even call yourself Americans. You seem to hate all that this nations stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush caught the mastermind of 9/11, Khalid Shaikh Mohammed
> 
> The Mastermind - 60 Minutes - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupid response to to the post by Old Rocks. You and your pals are hopeless cases. I'm done. I'll leave you to wallow in your ignorance and delusions of what you think is going on in the world. You poor, pathetic, bastards.
Click to expand...




> What a stupid response^^^^^^^^^


We agree that your reply is stupid.
 Bush did capture the mastermind of 9/11, He did something Obamaush couldn't do bring a man in alive, so more information could be gotten from him.


----------



## Toro

xsited1 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> One begins to wonder about the mental ability of the Obamarrhoidal turds in this Forum, and how their ideological psychosis affects their thinking processes.
> 
> For those interested in an analysis of the deterioration of the Obamarrhoidal mind, I offer the following two main episodes to illustrate how the Obamarrhoids deal with REALITY:
> 
> On Page 166 of this thread I decimated Toroshit, one of the prominent Obamarrhoidal phonies in this Forum.
> 
> The following is another example of how the Obamarrhoidal idiots like Rinata babbles herself into being a consummate LIEberrhoid ass on par to Toroshit:
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by bodecea View Post
> Quote: Originally Posted by gautama View Post
> 
> My statement:
> 
> "Bottom line: If not for waterboarding, which the Marxist Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami and his Obamarrhoidal stooges denounced.......Osama would still be munching on the falafel."
> 
> B.O....Duh.....C'ya's response:
> 
> "How do you know that?"
> 
> My response:
> 
> "Get your head outa your Obammarhoidal arse and acquaint yourself with the facts everyone with a nanogram of a brain knows to be the REALITY, you Lesbian Freako."
> 
> Rinata's inane contribution:
> 
> "Why don't you just stop lying for a change??? Are you really so stupid?? Waterboarding had nothing to do with capturing Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Eight months of surveillance and good intelligence is responsible for his capture. That's all I'm going to say. Why go into detail?? You don't want to know the truth. You want to stay right in your little dream world."
> 
> and.......here is more of Rinata's blather from another post:
> 
> "Um??? What are you, 5 years old?? Well, you act like it most of the time. Even Donald Rumsfeld told Newsmax the information that led to the killing of Osama bin Laden was obtained through &#147;normal interrogation approaches&#148; and says the notion that terrorist suspects were waterboarded at Guantanamo Bay is a &#147;myth.&#148;
> 
> And here's more of Rinata's idiotic  babbling:
> 
> "You didn't demonstrate anything but your idiocy. You and your pals never have anything of any substance to contribute. What a waste of time."
> 
> And now the FACTUAL STATEMENTS by me that eviscerates the Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata:
> 
> "Rinata, you are an Obamarrhoidal stooge who simply can't get your facts straight.....no matter how irrefutable the facts are that prove you to be a mendacious Obamarrhoidal fool.
> 
> Rumsfeld was on O'Reilly yesterday where he clearly stated that there is "ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT THAT "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" WORKED, AND THAT "WATERBOARDING" WAS PART OF THOSE SUCCESSFULLY USED ON KSM AND TWO OTHERS THAT LED TO THE DEATH OF DIRTBAG Bin LAUDEN ..... BUT THESE TECHNIQUES WERE NOT USED AT GITMO.
> 
> In the same segment, O'Reilly had the Obamarrhoidal Paneta confirm the same information.
> 
> Plus, there were the photos of the other FOUR Intelligence Experts who confirmed the same information: These were the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, and the Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriguez. Each and every one of them categorically stating the exact same thing Rumsfeld stated.
> 
> The segment also included the fact that Alan Colmes and the Bible of LIEberrhoid Bullshit, NYT, got the quote re Rumsfeld all fucked up, and that Obambi and his Idiotic Administration eliminated "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" from our arsenal to protect America. And the fact that Patek, the new Indonesian Numero Uno Al Queda arsehole is imprisoned in Pakistan, and is NOT subjected to "enhanced interrogation"....... and therefore is leaving America vulnerable ..... thanks to the idiot Obami Salaami.
> 
> As to the queers....... it is a fact that whereas there is no doubt a few of them may be politically rational, the overwhelming majority of them are Obamarrhoidal idjits."
> 
> *CONCLUSION:* These actual interchanges with the Obamarrhoids indicates how out of touch these crazed LIEberrhoids are with respect to REALITY ....... and what rational posters have to go through to confront these Obamarrhoidal stooges on a daily basis.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read most of this post, but I gave it a positive rep because I saw the word 'Obamarrhoids' and it made me laugh.
Click to expand...


You'll be giving him lots of rep then because he uses that in every post.


----------



## Jack Fate

I like it, "Obamarhoids".  A pain in America's ass.


----------



## gautama

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see. In the past two weeks our President has a team that has quietly and competantly done their part in a sudden and devastating disaster in Alabama and other Southern States. They are currently competantly handling the ongoing flood disaster from Missouri to the Gulf. Our President also released the Long Form of his birth certificate, demonstrating once and for all how unbalanced the 'birfers' truly are.
> 
> And then there is the little matter of Bin Laden. Finally, justice served on the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil. Yet, all the 'Conservatives' on this board can do is bad mouth the fact that he has been brought to justice.
> 
> Fellows and ladies, you stand revealed as racist partisan hacks, that would rather see your nation damaged than see our President succeed. You are not patriots, I fail to see why you even call yourself Americans. You seem to hate all that this nations stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush caught the mastermind of 9/11, Khalid Shaikh Mohammed
> 
> The Mastermind - 60 Minutes - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupid response to to the post by Old Rocks. You and your pals are hopeless cases. I'm done. I'll leave you to wallow in your ignorance and delusions of what you think is going on in the world. You poor, pathetic, bastards.
Click to expand...


FASCINATING !!!!!

Check out the crazed Ideological Idiot Rinata......Apparently this pathetic Obamarrhoid 
is *STILL* denying Obami Salaami's CIA Chief Leon Paneta, Rumsfeld's correction of the fucked-up NYTimes report regrading the efficacy of "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding", and the identically same info by the other CIA chiefs Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, George Tenet, and Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriquez.

To this pathetic example of a crazed Ideologically Idiotic Obamarrhoid Rinata it is *WE* who are left to "wallow in our ignorance and delusions of what we think is going on in the world !!!!" It is *WE* who are "poor, pathetic, bastards !!!!"

These Ideological Idiots do not see anything contradictory in that Obama and his Obamarrhoids *STILL* courtmartial and subject the interrogators suspected of "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" yet target the same murderous "terrorists" whom they officially label as "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioners by deathly drone attacks, or execution as in the case of the monster Osama Bin Laden.

TOTAL FUCKING INSANITY !!!!

*FOLKS: THE CRAZED OBAMARRHOIDS RINATA, AND PRIOR TO HER, THE EQUALLY IDIOTICALLY INSANE TOROSHIT ARE THE PERFECT EXAMPLES OF HOW THE OBAMARRHOIDAL WORLD IS TURNED UPSIDE DOWN AND REALITY BY THE RATIONAL IS CONCEIVED AS INSANE BY OBAMARRHOIDAL IDEOLOGY !!! *


----------



## Toro

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the essence of LIEberrhoid tactics on display:
> 
> On Page 166 of this thread I exposed the semi-black MARXIST Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar with 1/2 a dozen *FACTUAL STATEMENTS* that Toroshit claimed were "inane" or "crazy" without being able to refute a single one of them when *repeatedly* challenged to do so.
> 
> This idiotic display of Obamarrhoidal ineptitude and bogus tactics were followed by a crazed Obamarrhoidal idiot Rinata who *repeatedly * called me a liar, a 5 year old, and wallowing in some sort of a "dream world" when I *repeatedly* furnished her with incontrovertible proof that not only was Rumsfeld misquoted regarding the efficacy of "enhanced interrogation techniques", including "waterboarding" by NYTimes, the LIEberrhoid Bible of Unmitigated BULLSHIT..... by Rumsfeld's own words on National TV, on O'Reilly's show, but the same info was also confirmed, on the same show, by FOUR other CIA Chiefs, George Tenet, Michael Hayden, Stephen Hadley, Counter-Intelligence Chief Jose Rodriquez .....and, one might think most convincingly, by Obami Salaami's own CIA Chief Paneta.
> 
> Yet the ideologically driven crazed Rinata *persisted* in rejecting the obvious REALITY calling *my* sanity or veracity into question.
> 
> And, now on display, is the idiotic Obamarrhoid Toroshit, yanking a capsule of Lithium from his Medicine Cabinet (undoubtedly used for his own medication) implying that I am the one that's insane ...... being congratulated by, one might suppose, the Muslim Piece of Shit "Mohammed" operating under the monicker "Vast Left Wing Conspiracy" ("Vast LWC").
> 
> What prompted me to reply to this insanely idiotic Obamarrhoidal tactic by Toroshit is that these crazed ideological stooges of Obami Salaami simply continue on, and on, and on.....ad infinitum, with their *obviously* bankrupt agenda certain that by repeating their idiotic ideological crap that they *STILL* retain credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't think you were insane ...
> 
> ... if you didn't act like you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toroshit,
> 
> Obviously, you are an ideological idiot.
> 
> However, there is also something fundamentally wrong with you and I am sure that if you have any relatives they already pointed that out to you.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, you're dead meat.
Click to expand...


I will let you in on something gaytardma. I'm not an Obama supporter. Nor am I a liberal. Just like you say you're not a conservative. But I am anti-stupid, and I don't suffer fools lightly. So when I say Obama isn't a Marxist, that isn't because I am an Obama cheerleader, it's because you're a moron. In fairness, I do think you are genuinely crazy, or at least psychologically deranged in the true clinical meaning. But you are a racist because you spew garbage like saying all Muslims are animals as well as your general condescension towards "Negroes." You are also a bigoted homophobe. Plus, you have this weird scatological obsession one usually associates with four year olds. Your sole position, apart from your usual delusional rantings, in our last "debate" was "read this book." So you get treated in the manner you deserve.


----------



## gautama

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't think you were insane ...
> 
> ... if you didn't act like you were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toroshit,
> 
> Obviously, you are an ideological idiot.
> 
> However, there is also something fundamentally wrong with you and I am sure that if you have any relatives they already pointed that out to you.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, you're dead meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will let you in on something gaytardma. I'm not an Obama supporter. Nor am I a liberal. Just like you say you're not a conservative. But I am anti-stupid, and I don't suffer fools lightly. So when I say Obama isn't a Marxist, that isn't because I am an Obama cheerleader, it's because you're a moron. In fairness, I do think you are genuinely crazy, or at least psychologically deranged in the true clinical meaning. But you are a racist because you spew garbage like saying all Muslims are animals as well as your general condescension towards "Negroes." You are also a bigoted homophobe. Plus, you have this weird scatological obsession one usually associates with four year olds. Your sole position, apart from your usual delusional rantings, in our last "debate" was "read this book." So you get treated in the manner you deserve.
Click to expand...


Toroshit,

You can  play your "smoke & mirrors" game of backtracking, denying, distorting, etc.

It will avail you zero, zilch, nada, 

What about my list of 1/2-a dozen of *HISTORICALLY AND FACTUALLY ACCURATE STATEMENTS * on Page 166 of this thread regarding Obami Salaami which you were REPEATEDLY challenged to repudiate and you *FAILED TO DO SO* and *REPEATEDLY* claimed to be "inane" or "insane" ?!?!?

Or, my statements regarding "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" ?!?!?

You have been permanently exposed you pathetic piece of  LIEberrhoid shit.

And, I am done with your ever HOPELESS mendacious arse.


----------



## mudwhistle

Old Rocks said:


> Well, let's see. In the past two weeks our President has a team that has quietly and competantly done their part in a sudden and devastating disaster in Alabama and other Southern States. They are currently competantly handling the ongoing flood disaster from Missouri to the Gulf. Our President also released the Long Form of his birth certificate, demonstrating once and for all how unbalanced the 'birfers' truly are.
> 
> And then there is the little matter of Bin Laden. Finally, justice served on the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil. Yet, all the 'Conservatives' on this board can do is bad mouth the fact that he has been brought to justice.
> 
> Fellows and ladies, you stand revealed as racist partisan hacks, that would rather see your nation damaged than see our President succeed. You are not patriots, I fail to see why you even call yourself Americans. You seem to hate all that this nations stands for.



That's the left leaning spin on it. And I noticed you decided to throw out the race card even when it wasn't needed. 

*Wanna know what really happened?
*
*They discovered UBLs location in August.* Why did it take 8 months to get him? Answer: Somebody dithered on the decision. Who? Well, who's the CIC?


Obama finally tells them to go in and take UBL out and he's a genius. He takes credit for the mission *and even it's planning*. I'm surprised he didn't take credit for training the unit that took him down and maybe pulling the trigger.

 Then he says we can't see the pics of a dead UBL so nobody really knows if we got him except those who say they've seen them and al Qaeda.  Some fake pics have been floating around and Congress members are tricked into believing they saw the real thing. 

 We've heard 28 different versions of the actions on the objective and more info is leaked out every day.* Now we've gotten the best cache of intel* EVA!!!!!!

You seem to have forgotten what's led up to this week. 

The* BP oil spill *was pooh-poohed because Obama didn't want to be bothered with it. He was too busy attacking Arizona for being racist in their new immigration law, which was just retaliation for requiring his Birth Certificate.

After 10 days of doing nothing the White House says it's BP's problem, and they'll monitor the situation. After more time has passed and the leak continues all hell is breaking loose in the press. Then Obama comes out and says he's been on it since day one.....and the leak continues for 90 days. Obama hears they may have sealed the leak, goes to the gulf for the first time and is disappointed that the leak isn't sealed. Eventually they seal it and Obama takes credit. "We did this...and we did that". 

Obama cheers Egypt in their push for Democracy, yet nobody thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a threat. Now we've discovered they have the inside track on forming the new government, and UBL's second in command *Ayman al-Zawahiri* who is Egyptian seems to know members of the new Egyptian government. Soon after Mubarack is taken down Libya, Syria, Bahrain, Iran, and several other countries explode. Now the price of gas has risen almost $2 at the pump, and Obama blames evil speculators. The Administration says they can't do anything but monitor the situation....do you see a pattern here?????

But Barack Hussein Obama....ummm...ummm....ummmm.....got Bin Laden. So everything else doesn't matter. 

He's the bestest friggen President EVA!!!!


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> That's the left leaning spin on it. And I noticed you decided to throw out the race card even when it wasn't needed.
> 
> *Wanna know what really happened?
> *
> *They discovered UBLs location in August.* Why did it take 8 months to get him? Answer: Somebody dithered on the decision. Who? Well, who's the CIC?
> 
> Obama finally tells them to go in and take UBL out and he's a genius. He takes credit for the mission *and even it's planning*. I'm surprised he didn't take credit for training the unit that took him down and maybe pulling the trigger.
> 
> Then he says we can't see the pics of a dead UBL so nobody really knows if we got him except those who say they've seen them and al Qaeda.  Some fake pics have been floating around and Congress members are tricked into believing they saw the real thing.
> 
> We've heard 28 different versions of the actions on the objective and more info is leaked out every day.* Now we've gotten the best cache of intel*EVA!!!!!!
> 
> You seem to have forgotten what's led up to this week.
> 
> The* BP oil spill *was pooh-poohed because Obama didn't want to be bothered with it. He was too busy attacking Arizona for being racist in their new immigration law, which was just retaliation for requiring his Birth Certificate.
> 
> After 10 days of doing nothing the White House says it's BP's problem, and they'll monitor the situation. After more time has passed and the leak continues all hell is breaking loose in the press. Then Obama comes out and says he's been on it since day one.....and the leak continues for 90 days. Obama hears they may have sealed the leak, goes to the gulf for the first time and is disappointed that the leak isn't sealed. Eventually they seal it and Obama takes credit. "We did this...and we did that".
> 
> Obama cheers Egypt in their push for Democracy, yet nobody thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a threat. Now we've discovered they have the inside track on forming the new government, and UBL's second in command *Ayman al-Zawahiri* who is Egyptian seems to know members of the new Egyptian government. Soon after Mubarack is taken down Libya, Syria, Bahrain, Iran, and several other countries explode. Now the price of gas has risen almost $2 at the pump, and Obama blames evil speculators. The Administration says they can't do anything but monitor the situation....do you see a pattern here?????
> 
> But Barack Hussein Obama....ummm...ummm....ummmm.....got Bin Laden. So everything else doesn't matter.
> 
> He's the bestest friggen President EVA!!!!



OK, ok, now I've seen some pretty goddamn stupid posts, but this has to be among the most moronic.

Let me give you an example:



> Somebody dithered on the decision. Who? Well, who's the CIC?



Yes, Obama saved his supposed "ace-in-the-hole" until AFTER the mid-term elections, so that he could save it for this point, a year-and-a-half before the next election.

Wow.  Have you ever thought of becoming a campaign manager?  Because I really think you should take over the campaign of either Sarah Palin or Michelle Bachman.  They would SOOO benefit from your grasp of politics.


----------



## gautama

BTW, *WHO* captured KSM and used "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" but *NOT* in Gitmo (or America) in order to protect America (instead of worrying about Muslim PC bullshit) ...........and , in doing so ........lead to the execution of the monster Osama Bin Laden ????

Answer: *DUBYA !!!*

*WHO ?????*......even *NOW .........* is denouncing "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding". *AND, in idiotic contradiction to the deathly drone attacks and execution of the psycho Osama Bin Laden,  courtmartialing and incarcerating our interrogators who are suspected of using "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" of these same kind of murderous terrorists that led to the execution of the maniac Osama Bin Laden ??? *

Answer: The Idiotic Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami !!!


----------



## gautama

BTW, *WHO* captured KSM and used "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" but *NOT* in Gitmo (or America) in order to protect America (instead of worrying about Muslim PC bullshit) ...........and , in doing so ........lead to the execution of the monster Osama Bin Laden ????

Answer: *DUBYA !!!*

*WHO ?????*......even *NOW .........* is denouncing "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding". *AND, in idiotic contradiction to the deathly drone attacks and execution of the psycho Osama Bin Laden,  courtmartialing and incarcerating our interrogators who are suspected of using "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" of these same kind of murderous terrorists that led to the execution of the maniac Osama Bin Laden ??? *

Answer: The Idiotic Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami !!!


----------



## Vast LWC

gautama said:


> BTW, *WHO* captured KSM and used "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" but *NOT* in Gitmo (or America) in order to protect America (instead of worrying about Muslim PC bullshit) ...........and , in doing so ........lead to the execution of the monster Osama Bin Laden ????
> 
> Answer: *DUBYA !!!*
> 
> *WHO ?????*......even *NOW .........* is denouncing "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding". *AND, in idiotic contradiction to the deathly drone attacks and execution of the psycho Osama Bin Laden,  courtmartialing and incarcerating our interrogators who are suspected of using "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" of these same kind of murderous terrorists that led to the execution of the maniac Osama Bin Laden ??? *
> 
> Answer: The Idiotic Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami !!!



I've honestly just stopped reading your posts for the most part.

Not because I find them offensive, (though I imagine I would if I bothered to decipher them) but because your writing style, what with all the "Obami Salaamis", etc, is pretty much unreadable.


----------



## gautama

Vast LWC said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, *WHO* captured KSM and used "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" but *NOT* in Gitmo (or America) in order to protect America (instead of worrying about Muslim PC bullshit) ...........and , in doing so ........lead to the execution of the monster Osama Bin Laden ????
> 
> Answer: *DUBYA !!!*
> 
> *WHO ?????*......even *NOW .........* is denouncing "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding". *AND, in idiotic contradiction to the deathly drone attacks and execution of the psycho Osama Bin Laden,  courtmartialing and incarcerating our interrogators who are suspected of using "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" of these same kind of murderous terrorists that led to the execution of the maniac Osama Bin Laden ??? *
> 
> Answer: The Idiotic Monumental Fraud and Pathological Liar Obami Salaami !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've honestly just stopped reading your posts for the most part.
> 
> Not because I find them offensive, (though I imagine I would if I bothered to decipher them) but because your writing style, what with all the "Obami Salaamis", etc, is pretty much unreadable.
Click to expand...


Here is a *READABLE*question for you Vast Left Wing Conspiracy's,  "Mohammed", you Muslim Piece of Shit: When do you think Janet Incompetano of Home Security will be ready to eliminate her Nationally TV Declared Edict on  the use of "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioner  instead of her outlawed term "terrorist"..... especially after the execution of the "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioner Osama Bin Laden ??????


----------



## mudwhistle

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the left leaning spin on it. And I noticed you decided to throw out the race card even when it wasn't needed.
> 
> *Wanna know what really happened?
> *
> *They discovered UBLs location in August.* Why did it take 8 months to get him? Answer: Somebody dithered on the decision. Who? Well, who's the CIC?
> 
> Obama finally tells them to go in and take UBL out and he's a genius. He takes credit for the mission *and even it's planning*. I'm surprised he didn't take credit for training the unit that took him down and maybe pulling the trigger.
> 
> Then he says we can't see the pics of a dead UBL so nobody really knows if we got him except those who say they've seen them and al Qaeda.  Some fake pics have been floating around and Congress members are tricked into believing they saw the real thing.
> 
> We've heard 28 different versions of the actions on the objective and more info is leaked out every day.* Now we've gotten the best cache of intel*EVA!!!!!!
> 
> You seem to have forgotten what's led up to this week.
> 
> The* BP oil spill *was pooh-poohed because Obama didn't want to be bothered with it. He was too busy attacking Arizona for being racist in their new immigration law, which was just retaliation for requiring his Birth Certificate.
> 
> After 10 days of doing nothing the White House says it's BP's problem, and they'll monitor the situation. After more time has passed and the leak continues all hell is breaking loose in the press. Then Obama comes out and says he's been on it since day one.....and the leak continues for 90 days. Obama hears they may have sealed the leak, goes to the gulf for the first time and is disappointed that the leak isn't sealed. Eventually they seal it and Obama takes credit. "We did this...and we did that".
> 
> Obama cheers Egypt in their push for Democracy, yet nobody thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a threat. Now we've discovered they have the inside track on forming the new government, and UBL's second in command *Ayman al-Zawahiri* who is Egyptian seems to know members of the new Egyptian government. Soon after Mubarack is taken down Libya, Syria, Bahrain, Iran, and several other countries explode. Now the price of gas has risen almost $2 at the pump, and Obama blames evil speculators. The Administration says they can't do anything but monitor the situation....do you see a pattern here?????
> 
> But Barack Hussein Obama....ummm...ummm....ummmm.....got Bin Laden. So everything else doesn't matter.
> 
> He's the bestest friggen President EVA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok, now I've seen some pretty goddamn stupid posts, but this has to be among the most moronic.
> 
> Let me give you an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody dithered on the decision. Who? Well, who's the CIC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama saved his supposed "ace-in-the-hole" until AFTER the mid-term elections, so that he could save it for this point, a year-and-a-half before the next election.
> 
> Wow.  Have you ever thought of becoming a campaign manager?  Because I really think you should take over the campaign of either Sarah Palin or Michelle Bachman.  They would SOOO benefit from your grasp of politics.
Click to expand...


After seeing all of the high-fives and chest pounding, it's time for you'all to come back to Earth and face reality. 

I saw Obama here in Clarksville at Ft Campbell yesterday. The military isn't too thrilled with him because of all of the bad-mouthing and investigations he and the Dems have been doing to us for the last 10 years. 

You wanna act like he personally killed the bastard, but we all know it was a team effort. All that Obama did was not screw it up. 

It wasn't his main purpose in life like the left is claiming now after the fact. It pretty much fell into his lap.


----------



## Vast LWC

gautama said:


> Here is a *READABLE*question for you Vast Left Wing Conspiracy's,  "Mohammed", you Muslim Piece of Shit: When do you think Janet Incompetano of Home Security will be ready to eliminate her Nationally TV Declared Edict on  the use of "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioner  instead of her outlawed term "terrorist"..... especially after the execution of the "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioner Osama Bin Laden ??????



OK:

1.  The picture of Mohammed is there to spit in the face of people who kill cartoonists that draw Mohammed.  I guess you missed that.

2.  "Man-made caused disaster"?  I'm relatively sure that's not the official title anyone was planning on using.

and

2.  Semantics is semantics, I have no opinion on what people call a terrorist attack.  What's more important to me is that they are prevented, and the people who commit them are brought to justice.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> After seeing all of the high-fives and chest pounding, it's time for you'all to come back to Earth and face reality.
> 
> I saw Obama here in Clarksville at Ft Campbell yesterday. The military isn't too thrilled with him because of all of the bad-mouthing and investigations he and the Dems have been doing to us for the last 10 years.
> 
> You wanna act like he personally killed the bastard, but we all know it was a team effort. All that Obama did was not screw it up.
> 
> It wasn't his main purpose in life like the left is claiming now after the fact. It pretty much fell into his lap.



OK, well here's your choices:

1.  You give the president responsibility (and therefore credit) for the kill, and therefore he becomes the recipient of any blow-back that might entail.

or

2.  You give the military responsibility for the kill, and then have the Navy Seals who did it face the consequences, which would include a murder trial due to Reagan's executive order forbidding US personnel from carrying out assassinations.  Only the president has the ability to countermand such an order.

SO, which would you prefer?

And, as a former member of said military, with many friends still in, I can guarantee that your whole "The military isn't too thrilled with him" premise is a load of crap.


----------



## Spoonman

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see. In the past two weeks our President has a team that has quietly and competantly done their part in a sudden and devastating disaster in Alabama and other Southern States. They are currently competantly handling the ongoing flood disaster from Missouri to the Gulf. Our President also released the Long Form of his birth certificate, demonstrating once and for all how unbalanced the 'birfers' truly are.
> 
> And then there is the little matter of Bin Laden. Finally, justice served on the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil. Yet, all the 'Conservatives' on this board can do is bad mouth the fact that he has been brought to justice.
> 
> Fellows and ladies, you stand revealed as racist partisan hacks, that would rather see your nation damaged than see our President succeed. You are not patriots, I fail to see why you even call yourself Americans. You seem to hate all that this nations stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush caught the mastermind of 9/11, Khalid Shaikh Mohammed
> 
> The Mastermind - 60 Minutes - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupid response to to the post by Old Rocks. You and your pals are hopeless cases. I'm done. I'll leave you to wallow in your ignorance and delusions of what you think is going on in the world. You poor, pathetic, bastards.
Click to expand...


bye bye


----------



## gautama

Vast LWC said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *READABLE*question for you Vast Left Wing Conspiracy's,  "Mohammed", you Muslim Piece of Shit: When do you think Janet Incompetano of Home Security will be ready to eliminate her Nationally TV Declared Edict on  the use of "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioner  instead of her outlawed term "terrorist"..... especially after the execution of the "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioner Osama Bin Laden ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK:
> 
> 1.  The picture of Mohammed is there to spit in the face of people who kill cartoonists that draw Mohammed.  I guess you missed that.
> 
> 2.  "Man-made caused disaster"?  I'm relatively sure that's not the official title anyone was planning on using.
> 
> and
> 
> 2.  Semantics is semantics, I have no opinion on what people call a terrorist attack.  What's more important to me is that they are prevented, and the people who commit them are brought to justice.
Click to expand...


Your meaningless verbiage is one thing.......REALITY is another.

The mixed message by the Idiotic Obami Salaami Administration is *REALITY.*

Yes......Obambi *FINALLY* made the decision to take out OBL when he had no choice.

But......

The semi-black Political Charlatan and MONUMENTAL FRAUD *STILL* denounces the "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" that led to the info by KSM in the death of the Monster OBL.......and the IDIOTIC Pathological Liar is STILL having his stooge Holder courtmartialling and incarcerating our interrogators that are suspected of "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding".

And, as stated, his other stooge Janet Incompetano has *STILL* not revoked her euphemisms regarding our OBVIOUS ENEMY, the fucking Muslim Jihadists forbidding the use of the word "TERRORISM" applied to these arseholes on NATIONAL TV instructing the cumbersome term "Man Made Caused DISASTER" to be used instead.

*HOW FUCKING RIDICULOUS CAN THIS GET ?!?!?*

So get off your LIEberrhoid Obamarrhoidal horse and stop yapping outa both sides of your orifice "Mohammed" of the "VAST LEFT WING CONSPIRACY" (Vast LWC).


----------



## idb

gautama said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *READABLE*question for you Vast Left Wing Conspiracy's,  "Mohammed", you Muslim Piece of Shit: When do you think Janet Incompetano of Home Security will be ready to eliminate her Nationally TV Declared Edict on  the use of "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioner  instead of her outlawed term "terrorist"..... especially after the execution of the "Man Made Caused Disaster" practitioner Osama Bin Laden ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK:
> 
> 1.  The picture of Mohammed is there to spit in the face of people who kill cartoonists that draw Mohammed.  I guess you missed that.
> 
> 2.  "Man-made caused disaster"?  I'm relatively sure that's not the official title anyone was planning on using.
> 
> and
> 
> 2.  Semantics is semantics, I have no opinion on what people call a terrorist attack.  What's more important to me is that they are prevented, and the people who commit them are brought to justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your meaningless verbiage is one thing.......REALITY is another.
> 
> The mixed message by the Idiotic Obami Salaami Administration is *REALITY.*
> 
> Yes......Obambi *FINALLY* made the decision to take out OBL when he had no choice.
> 
> But......
> 
> The semi-black Political Charlatan and MONUMENTAL FRAUD *STILL* denounces the "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" that led to the info by KSM in the death of the Monster OBL.......and the IDIOTIC Pathological Liar is STILL having his stooge Holder courtmartialling and incarcerating our interrogators that are suspected of "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding".
> 
> And, as stated, his other stooge Janet Incompetano has *STILL* not revoked her euphemisms regarding our OBVIOUS ENEMY, the fucking Muslim Jihadists forbidding the use of the word "TERRORISM" applied to these arseholes on NATIONAL TV instructing the cumbersome term "Man Made Caused DISASTER" to be used instead.
> 
> *HOW FUCKING RIDICULOUS CAN THIS GET ?!?!?*
> 
> So get off your LIEberrhoid Obamarrhoidal horse and stop yapping outa both sides of your orifice "Mohammed" of the "VAST LEFT WING CONSPIRACY" (Vast LWC).
Click to expand...


Haha!
You funny guy!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the left leaning spin on it. And I noticed you decided to throw out the race card even when it wasn't needed.
> 
> *Wanna know what really happened?
> *
> *They discovered UBLs location in August.* Why did it take 8 months to get him? Answer: Somebody dithered on the decision. Who? Well, who's the CIC?
> 
> Obama finally tells them to go in and take UBL out and he's a genius. He takes credit for the mission *and even it's planning*. I'm surprised he didn't take credit for training the unit that took him down and maybe pulling the trigger.
> 
> Then he says we can't see the pics of a dead UBL so nobody really knows if we got him except those who say they've seen them and al Qaeda.  Some fake pics have been floating around and Congress members are tricked into believing they saw the real thing.
> 
> We've heard 28 different versions of the actions on the objective and more info is leaked out every day.* Now we've gotten the best cache of intel*EVA!!!!!!
> 
> You seem to have forgotten what's led up to this week.
> 
> The* BP oil spill *was pooh-poohed because Obama didn't want to be bothered with it. He was too busy attacking Arizona for being racist in their new immigration law, which was just retaliation for requiring his Birth Certificate.
> 
> After 10 days of doing nothing the White House says it's BP's problem, and they'll monitor the situation. After more time has passed and the leak continues all hell is breaking loose in the press. Then Obama comes out and says he's been on it since day one.....and the leak continues for 90 days. Obama hears they may have sealed the leak, goes to the gulf for the first time and is disappointed that the leak isn't sealed. Eventually they seal it and Obama takes credit. "We did this...and we did that".
> 
> Obama cheers Egypt in their push for Democracy, yet nobody thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a threat. Now we've discovered they have the inside track on forming the new government, and UBL's second in command *Ayman al-Zawahiri* who is Egyptian seems to know members of the new Egyptian government. Soon after Mubarack is taken down Libya, Syria, Bahrain, Iran, and several other countries explode. Now the price of gas has risen almost $2 at the pump, and Obama blames evil speculators. The Administration says they can't do anything but monitor the situation....do you see a pattern here?????
> 
> But Barack Hussein Obama....ummm...ummm....ummmm.....got Bin Laden. So everything else doesn't matter.
> 
> He's the bestest friggen President EVA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok, now I've seen some pretty goddamn stupid posts, but this has to be among the most moronic.
> 
> Let me give you an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody dithered on the decision. Who? Well, who's the CIC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama saved his supposed "ace-in-the-hole" until AFTER the mid-term elections, so that he could save it for this point, a year-and-a-half before the next election.
> 
> Wow.  Have you ever thought of becoming a campaign manager?  Because I really think you should take over the campaign of either Sarah Palin or Michelle Bachman.  They would SOOO benefit from your grasp of politics.
Click to expand...


Obamaush will ride this out until the sheeple come off their drunk'en stuipor and will create something else to distract from the failed economy.


----------



## Too Tall

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice being this stupid, or were just born as dumb as you are?
> 
> I'm glad bin Laden's dead.  Unlike your couch potato in front of a PC screen I'd have done it myself rather than sit around on my fat ass like you do claiming *some political appointee that was illegally elected* gets credit for carrying out his predecessor's policy that circumvented him by f-ing puberty.
> 
> Get back in your hole, dipshit.  Or get a brain.  I suspect the former is your sole choice.  I'm just trying to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are JUST dyin' over this, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are...they are dreading the historical comparisons:
> 
> Their big hero Dubya went to war with the wrong country and killed a jumped up little dictator that couldn't harm the US.
> Under Obama's leadership, bin laden has been killed.
> 
> That's got to hurt.
Click to expand...


Saddam Hussein was a threat to the stability in the middle east and a disruption in the world's oil supply would most certainly harm the US.  

Apparently you missed the fact that Bush CAPTURED Saddam Hussein and the Iraqi people tried and hanged him.


----------



## Too Tall

Ravi said:


> All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.
> 
> So sad for you rightwingloons.
> 
> bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.



Enhanced interrogation techniques (water boarding, sleep deprivation, etc) are not used to get evidence.  The subject is asked questions that the answers are known to determine when the subject cooperates and tells the truth.  Once the subject cooperates, evidence is obtained by using standard interrogation methods.

The Navy Seals and the CIA operatives that enabled the Seals deserve kudos.  Instead, the CIA operatives are being prosecuted.  That really sux!


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are JUST dyin' over this, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are...they are dreading the historical comparisons:
> 
> Their big hero Dubya went to war with the wrong country and killed a jumped up little dictator that couldn't harm the US.
> Under Obama's leadership, bin laden has been killed.
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein was a threat to the stability in the middle east and a disruption in the world's oil supply would most certainly harm the US.
> 
> Apparently you missed the fact that Bush CAPTURED Saddam Hussein and the Iraqi people tried and hanged him.
Click to expand...


The guy was contained and hadn't been a threat to anyone in ten years. The decision to invade Iraq was one of the biggest strategic blunders in US history And cost 4000 US lives


----------



## mudwhistle

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing all of the high-fives and chest pounding, it's time for you'all to come back to Earth and face reality.
> 
> I saw Obama here in Clarksville at Ft Campbell yesterday. The military isn't too thrilled with him because of all of the bad-mouthing and investigations he and the Dems have been doing to us for the last 10 years.
> 
> You wanna act like he personally killed the bastard, but we all know it was a team effort. All that Obama did was not screw it up.
> 
> It wasn't his main purpose in life like the left is claiming now after the fact. It pretty much fell into his lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well here's your choices:
> 
> 1.  You give the president responsibility (and therefore credit) for the kill, and therefore he becomes the recipient of any blow-back that might entail.
> 
> or
> 
> 2.  You give the military responsibility for the kill, and then have the Navy Seals who did it face the consequences, which would include a murder trial due to Reagan's executive order forbidding US personnel from carrying out assassinations.  Only the president has the ability to countermand such an order.
> 
> SO, which would you prefer?
> 
> And, as a former member of said military, with many friends still in, I can guarantee that your whole "The military isn't too thrilled with him" premise is a load of crap.
Click to expand...


As a former member of Special Ops, I guarantee that Obama is roundly disliked. And as a current DOD employee I see evidence of it every day. As a former team member I deeply resent when anyone who doesn't know military tactics attempts to take credit for something that I and other team members did for a living. Obama never went through what every single one of us went through to be in Special Operations. That's why we can't stand a braggart who doesn't know shit about it. 

Those of us who know good leadership have long recognized what Obama is and what he stands for. This is merely a publicity campaign. Only the foolish or the misinformed will fall for it.

I compared Obama's visit Friday with Bush's last visit in Dec. of 08'. I can tell the difference. I didn't appreciate Obama's phony high-fiving at the start of his speech. He needs to show some humility. He also needs to stop being a hypocrite. 







Obama spikes the football


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are...they are dreading the historical comparisons:
> 
> Their big hero Dubya went to war with the wrong country and killed a jumped up little dictator that couldn't harm the US.
> Under Obama's leadership, bin laden has been killed.
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein was a threat to the stability in the middle east and a disruption in the world's oil supply would most certainly harm the US.
> 
> Apparently you missed the fact that Bush CAPTURED Saddam Hussein and the Iraqi people tried and hanged him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy was contained and hadn't been a threat to anyone in ten years. The decision to invade Iraq was one of the biggest strategic blunders in US history And cost 4000 US lives
Click to expand...


We lost close to a thousand in Afghanistan last year. In March alone we lost 160 soldiers from the 101st. We're still losing them. The issue is whether you felt it was worthwhile and what your ultimate goal was.


----------



## gautama

Too Tall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.
> 
> So sad for you rightwingloons.
> 
> bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enhanced interrogation techniques (water boarding, sleep deprivation, etc) are not used to get evidence.  The subject is asked questions that the answers are known to determine when the subject cooperates and tells the truth.  Once the subject cooperates, evidence is obtained by using standard interrogation methods.
> 
> The Navy Seals and the CIA operatives that enabled the Seals deserve kudos.  Instead, the CIA operatives are being prosecuted.  That really sux!
Click to expand...


Hey Obamarrhoidal arsehole Ravi......who the fuck are you to contradict the opinion of the efficacy of "enhanced interrogation techniques" including "waterboarding" when your insignificant fart is juxtaposed against the opinion of SIX top experts on this issue: Ex Defence Sec'y Rumsfeld, and the CIA Chiefs: George Tenet, Stephen Hadley, Michael Hayden, Counter-Intelligence chief Jose Rodriquez, and the Obamarrhoidal CIA Chief Leon Paneta ?????

And don't try to ignore or obscure the fact that but for Dubya's capture and use of the aforementioned techniques on KSM, and two others (*not* used in Gitmo or America) the monster OBL wouldn't be feeding the fishes but munching his falafel with his dick up your queer arse.


----------



## mudwhistle

I see a classic case of Wagging the Dog.


Obama killed UBL.




Well, Bush took these guys out:















Obama has alot of catching up to do.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Too Tall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.
> 
> So sad for you rightwingloons.
> 
> bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enhanced interrogation techniques *(water boarding, sleep deprivation, etc) are not used to get evidence.  The subject is asked questions that the answers are known to determine when the subject cooperates and tells the truth.  Once the subject cooperates, evidence is obtained by using standard interrogation methods.
> 
> The Navy Seals and the CIA operatives that enabled the Seals deserve kudos.  Instead, the CIA operatives are being prosecuted.  That really sux!
Click to expand...


If you don't think waterboarding is torture-go get waterboarded. I guarantee you wont last 20 seconds.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.
> 
> So sad for you rightwingloons.
> 
> bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.



That is an assumption you cannot make.

Nobody is saying exactly what was the one thing that led us to UBL, and claiming so would be a totally specious argument.

Those who support "enhanced interrogation" technics want to claim that we wouldn't have found him without them, while those who are against them want to prosecute the CIA and want to say it wasn't a factor. I know those methods played a part in the process. Nobody in the know is saying otherwise. 

The truth is various methods were used. Whatever it took, Waterboarding, sleep-deprivation, noise inducement, positive reinforcement, Satellite photos, HUMINT, all of it went into finding him. You cannot sit on your couch and say one way or another and you shouldn't attempt to do so just because the truth offends your sensibilities.


----------



## Shadow

Too Tall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.
> 
> So sad for you rightwingloons.
> 
> bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enhanced interrogation techniques (water boarding, sleep deprivation, etc) are not used to get evidence.  The subject is asked questions that the answers are known to determine when the subject cooperates and tells the truth.  Once the subject cooperates, evidence is obtained by using standard interrogation methods.
> 
> The Navy Seals and the CIA operatives that enabled the Seals deserve kudos.  Instead, the CIA operatives are being prosecuted.  That really sux!
Click to expand...


But we KNOW the lefties will now put pressure on Obama and Holder to drop those charges and investigations ASAP.  Seeing as how this was infact a "group effort". And the lefties (especially THIS administration) owes them a HUGE apology.


----------



## mudwhistle

JamesInFlorida said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.
> 
> So sad for you rightwingloons.
> 
> bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enhanced interrogation techniques *(water boarding, sleep deprivation, etc) are not used to get evidence.  The subject is asked questions that the answers are known to determine when the subject cooperates and tells the truth.  Once the subject cooperates, evidence is obtained by using standard interrogation methods.
> 
> The Navy Seals and the CIA operatives that enabled the Seals deserve kudos.  Instead, the CIA operatives are being prosecuted.  That really sux!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't think waterboarding is torture-go get waterboarded. I guarantee you wont last 20 seconds.
Click to expand...


That's why it works.

Course they could just drive bamboo shoots up your fingernails, or shock your balls with some juice. 

I'm trying to figure out how you idiots expect us to do anything in the war on terror if you keep handcuffing our people. 

Damned powder-puff limp-wrist-ed hypocrites.


----------



## Shadow

mudwhistle said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing all of the high-fives and chest pounding, it's time for you'all to come back to Earth and face reality.
> 
> I saw Obama here in Clarksville at Ft Campbell yesterday. The military isn't too thrilled with him because of all of the bad-mouthing and investigations he and the Dems have been doing to us for the last 10 years.
> 
> You wanna act like he personally killed the bastard, but we all know it was a team effort. All that Obama did was not screw it up.
> 
> It wasn't his main purpose in life like the left is claiming now after the fact. It pretty much fell into his lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well here's your choices:
> 
> 1.  You give the president responsibility (and therefore credit) for the kill, and therefore he becomes the recipient of any blow-back that might entail.
> 
> or
> 
> 2.  You give the military responsibility for the kill, and then have the Navy Seals who did it face the consequences, which would include a murder trial due to Reagan's executive order forbidding US personnel from carrying out assassinations.  Only the president has the ability to countermand such an order.
> 
> SO, which would you prefer?
> 
> And, as a former member of said military, with many friends still in, I can guarantee that your whole "The military isn't too thrilled with him" premise is a load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former member of Special Ops, I guarantee that Obama is roundly disliked. And as a current DOD employee I see evidence of it every day. As a former team member I deeply resent when anyone who doesn't know military tactics attempts to take credit for something that I and other team members did for a living. Obama never went through what every single one of us went through to be in Special Operations. That's why we can't stand a braggart who doesn't know shit about it.
> 
> Those of us who know good leadership have long recognized what Obama is and what he stands for. This is merely a publicity campaign. Only the foolish or the misinformed will fall for it.
> 
> I compared Obama's visit Friday with Bush's last visit in Dec. of 08'. I can tell the difference. I didn't appreciate Obama's phony high-fiving at the start of his speech. He needs to show some humility. He also needs to stop being a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama spikes the football
Click to expand...


Show some humility?  It will never happen...the man is not even capable.  His ego won't allow it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Shadow said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they got from torture was lies....the real evidence came from standard techniques.
> 
> So sad for you rightwingloons.
> 
> bin laden killed and the evidence that torture doesn't work all in one week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enhanced interrogation techniques (water boarding, sleep deprivation, etc) are not used to get evidence.  The subject is asked questions that the answers are known to determine when the subject cooperates and tells the truth.  Once the subject cooperates, evidence is obtained by using standard interrogation methods.
> 
> The Navy Seals and the CIA operatives that enabled the Seals deserve kudos.  Instead, the CIA operatives are being prosecuted.  That really sux!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we KNOW the lefties will now put pressure on Obama and Holder to drop those charges and investigations ASAP.  Seeing as how this was infact a "group effort". And the lefties (especially THIS administration) owes them a HUGE appology.
Click to expand...


Nope. They still want to go after them. Just make sure it's not on the front-page.


----------



## Shadow

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing all of the high-fives and chest pounding, it's time for you'all to come back to Earth and face reality.
> 
> I saw Obama here in Clarksville at Ft Campbell yesterday. The military isn't too thrilled with him because of all of the bad-mouthing and investigations he and the Dems have been doing to us for the last 10 years.
> 
> You wanna act like he personally killed the bastard, but we all know it was a team effort. All that Obama did was not screw it up.
> 
> It wasn't his main purpose in life like the left is claiming now after the fact. It pretty much fell into his lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well here's your choices:
> 
> 1.  You give the president responsibility (and therefore credit) for the kill, and therefore he becomes the recipient of any blow-back that might entail.
> 
> or
> 
> 2.  You give the military responsibility for the kill, and then have the Navy Seals who did it face the consequences, which would include a murder trial due to Reagan's executive order forbidding US personnel from carrying out assassinations.  Only the president has the ability to countermand such an order.
> 
> SO, which would you prefer?
> 
> And, as a former member of said military, with many friends still in, I can guarantee that your whole "The military isn't too thrilled with him" premise is a load of crap.
Click to expand...




That's the choices???  Either give Oblah blah all of the "credit" or the SEALS get thrown under the bus...typical.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

mudwhistle said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Enhanced interrogation techniques *(water boarding, sleep deprivation, etc) are not used to get evidence.  The subject is asked questions that the answers are known to determine when the subject cooperates and tells the truth.  Once the subject cooperates, evidence is obtained by using standard interrogation methods.
> 
> The Navy Seals and the CIA operatives that enabled the Seals deserve kudos.  Instead, the CIA operatives are being prosecuted.  That really sux!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't think waterboarding is torture-go get waterboarded. I guarantee you wont last 20 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why it works.
> 
> Course they could just drive bamboo shoots up your fingernails, or shock your balls with some juice.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you idiots expect us to do anything in the war on terror if you keep handcuffing our people.
> 
> Damned powder-puff limp-wrist-ed hypocrites.
Click to expand...


Torture in the US is illegal-so if you're agreeing that waterboarding is torture, then you're also agreeing it's illegal. Right, or wrong-it's illegal.

I like how you're assuming I'm for or against the use of waterboarding-in other posts I've clearly said I'm not really sure if I'm for or against it. I haven't made up my mind yet, I certainly see the points of both sides.


----------



## mudwhistle

JamesInFlorida said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't think waterboarding is torture-go get waterboarded. I guarantee you wont last 20 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it works.
> 
> Course they could just drive bamboo shoots up your fingernails, or shock your balls with some juice.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you idiots expect us to do anything in the war on terror if you keep handcuffing our people.
> 
> Damned powder-puff limp-wrist-ed hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture in the US is illegal-so if you're agreeing that waterboarding is torture, then you're also agreeing it's illegal. Right, or wrong-it's illegal.
> 
> I like how you're assuming I'm for or against the use of waterboarding-in other posts I've clearly said I'm not really sure if I'm for or against it. I haven't made up my mind yet, I certainly see the points of both sides.
Click to expand...


Thanks to the ACLU and Democrats it has been deemed illegal.

After the fact they made sure it was illegal. So instead of telling everyone.....it still goes on, but torture is still being used, just not in the U.S.. 

It never was used in the United States by the Bush Administration btw. It was never used in GITMO ether.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

mudwhistle said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it works.
> 
> Course they could just drive bamboo shoots up your fingernails, or shock your balls with some juice.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you idiots expect us to do anything in the war on terror if you keep handcuffing our people.
> 
> Damned powder-puff limp-wrist-ed hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture in the US is illegal-so if you're agreeing that waterboarding is torture, then you're also agreeing it's illegal. Right, or wrong-it's illegal.
> 
> I like how you're assuming I'm for or against the use of waterboarding-in other posts I've clearly said I'm not really sure if I'm for or against it. I haven't made up my mind yet, I certainly see the points of both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Thanks to the ACLU and Democrats it has been deemed illegal.*
> 
> After the fact they made sure it was illegal. So instead of telling everyone.....it still goes on, but torture is still being used, just not in the U.S..
> 
> It never was used in the United States by the Bush Administration btw. It was never used in GITMO ether.
Click to expand...


Last time I checked the past Republican nominee for president was against using torture (specifically waterboarding).


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> As a former member of Special Ops, I guarantee that Obama is roundly disliked. And as a current DOD employee I see evidence of it every day. As a former team member I deeply resent when anyone who doesn't know military tactics attempts to take credit for something that I and other team members did for a living. Obama never went through what every single one of us went through to be in Special Operations. That's why we can't stand a braggart who doesn't know shit about it.
> 
> Those of us who know good leadership have long recognized what Obama is and what he stands for. This is merely a publicity campaign. Only the foolish or the misinformed will fall for it.
> 
> I compared Obama's visit Friday with Bush's last visit in Dec. of 08'. I can tell the difference. I didn't appreciate Obama's phony high-fiving at the start of his speech. He needs to show some humility. He also needs to stop being a hypocrite.
> 
> Obama spikes the football



One simple question:  If this mission had gone bad, ala Black Hawk Down, who would you have blamed?  Obama, or the Navy Seals.

Whether you like it or not, when an organization, in this case the military, does something monumental, the person in charge generally gets the credit.

There's a reason for that:  It's because the person in charge also gets the blame when things go wrong.

So, since we can safely assume that you would in fact have blamed Obama if things went wrong...  You must therefore give Obama credit when things go right.  Otherwise you are a hypocrite, pure and simple.

And has Obama not congratulated and given credit to the special ops team members that completed the mission, as you claim?  

That's funny because I seem to remember him saying something or other...

Obama Thanks SEALs, Troops Back From Afghanistan - ABC News

Obama thanks Navy SEALs who raided bin Laden

President Obama thanks Navy SEALs team that killed Osama Bin Laden




> He also gave them the Presidential Unit Citation, the highest honor given to military units.



Yeah, Obama's not giving them any credit at all, is he?


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> I see a classic case of Wagging the Dog.
> 
> Obama has alot of catching up to do.



Oh give it a rest Mudwhistle.

Even the most cursory of Google searches will pull up dozens of high-profile Terrorist kills on Obama's watch.

A search for "members of Al Qaeda killed" for instance turned up the following links near the top of the list:

- Two leading members of al-Qaeda organisation killed in Shabwa province, Yemen

US drone attack kills al-Qaeda members in Yemen

Five Members of Al Qaeda Killed in Yemen | rohinews.com - The Daily News

Taliban, al Qaeda member killed in Afghanistan - CNN

Here's a picture of one of them now, though honestly, I'm too lazy to find more photos:


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> That is an assumption you cannot make.
> 
> Nobody is saying exactly what was the one thing that led us to UBL, and claiming so would be a totally specious argument.
> 
> Those who support "enhanced interrogation" technics want to claim that we wouldn't have found him without them, while those who are against them want to prosecute the CIA and want to say it wasn't a factor. I know those methods played a part in the process.



Stop right there.  You "know" this how, exactly? 



mudwhistle said:


> Nobody in the know is saying otherwise.
> 
> The truth is various methods were used. Whatever it took, Waterboarding, sleep-deprivation, noise inducement, positive reinforcement, Satellite photos, HUMINT, all of it went into finding him. You cannot sit on your couch and say one way or another and you shouldn't attempt to do so just because the truth offends your sensibilities.



The truth is, you have no idea if waterboarding contributed at all.   Your argument is just as much of "a totally specious argument" as claiming it played no part.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> Thanks to the ACLU and Democrats it has been deemed illegal.
> 
> After the fact they made sure it was illegal. So instead of telling everyone.....it still goes on, but torture is still being used, just not in the U.S..
> 
> It never was used in the United States by the Bush Administration btw. It was never used in GITMO ether.



It was illegal before and after the fact.  No-one "made sure" torture "was illegal after the fact".  There was no need.  Torture is illegal in the US.

That's why the Japanese were tried by the US for it's use in WWII.


----------



## mudwhistle

JamesInFlorida said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torture in the US is illegal-so if you're agreeing that waterboarding is torture, then you're also agreeing it's illegal. Right, or wrong-it's illegal.
> 
> I like how you're assuming I'm for or against the use of waterboarding-in other posts I've clearly said I'm not really sure if I'm for or against it. I haven't made up my mind yet, I certainly see the points of both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks to the ACLU and Democrats it has been deemed illegal.*
> 
> After the fact they made sure it was illegal. So instead of telling everyone.....it still goes on, but torture is still being used, just not in the U.S..
> 
> It never was used in the United States by the Bush Administration btw. It was never used in GITMO ether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked the past Republican nominee for president was against using torture (specifically waterboarding).
Click to expand...


If you're speaking of McCain, he can lick the sweat off my nut-sack.

He's a RHINO still acting as an example for the left that somebody is buying their BS.


----------



## percysunshine

JamesInFlorida said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't think waterboarding is torture-go get waterboarded. I guarantee you wont last 20 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it works.
> 
> Course they could just drive bamboo shoots up your fingernails, or shock your balls with some juice.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you idiots expect us to do anything in the war on terror if you keep handcuffing our people.
> 
> Damned powder-puff limp-wrist-ed hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torture in the US is illegal-so if you're agreeing that waterboarding is torture, then you're also agreeing it's illegal. Right, or wrong-it's illegal.
> 
> I like how you're assuming I'm for or against the use of waterboarding-in other posts I've clearly said I'm not really sure if I'm for or against it. I haven't made up my mind yet, I certainly see the points of both sides.
Click to expand...


You haven't made up your mind yet? The issue is, like, 8 years old by now. Also, lots of things qualify as torture but are legal. Just try watching an episode of American Idol.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> If you're speaking of McCain, he can lick the sweat off my nut-sack.
> 
> He's a RHINO still acting as an example for the left that somebody is buying their BS.



You spelled "RINO" wrong, unless you're insinuating that McCain is a rhinoceros.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

percysunshine said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it works.
> 
> Course they could just drive bamboo shoots up your fingernails, or shock your balls with some juice.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you idiots expect us to do anything in the war on terror if you keep handcuffing our people.
> 
> Damned powder-puff limp-wrist-ed hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture in the US is illegal-so if you're agreeing that waterboarding is torture, then you're also agreeing it's illegal. Right, or wrong-it's illegal.
> 
> I like how you're assuming I'm for or against the use of waterboarding-in other posts I've clearly said I'm not really sure if I'm for or against it. I haven't made up my mind yet, I certainly see the points of both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't made up your mind yet? The issue is, like, 8 years old by now. Also, lots of things qualify as torture but are legal. Just try watching an episode of American Idol.
Click to expand...


American Idol is def. torture haha. But I haven't made up my mind for one simple reason: does the end justify the means? Well we're not at the end yet, are we? We don't know when this war will end, and under what circumstances. To pretend to know the full effects of torture, and it's results on the outcome of a war that's not anywhere near being over yet, would be inaccurate.

And my mind was was made up before rumbles that waterboarding in part led to Bin Laden getting killed. Before that-I was against it, now I'm not sure.

Just because you make a decision 8 years ago, doesn't mean you can't go back and evaluate it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a former member of Special Ops, I guarantee that Obama is roundly disliked. And as a current DOD employee I see evidence of it every day. As a former team member I deeply resent when anyone who doesn't know military tactics attempts to take credit for something that I and other team members did for a living. Obama never went through what every single one of us went through to be in Special Operations. That's why we can't stand a braggart who doesn't know shit about it.
> 
> Those of us who know good leadership have long recognized what Obama is and what he stands for. This is merely a publicity campaign. Only the foolish or the misinformed will fall for it.
> 
> I compared Obama's visit Friday with Bush's last visit in Dec. of 08'. I can tell the difference. I didn't appreciate Obama's phony high-fiving at the start of his speech. He needs to show some humility. He also needs to stop being a hypocrite.
> 
> Obama spikes the football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One simple question:  If this mission had gone bad, ala Black Hawk Down, who would you have blamed?  Obama, or the Navy Seals.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, when an organization, in this case the military, does something monumental, the person in charge generally gets the credit.
> 
> There's a reason for that:  It's because the person in charge also gets the blame when things go wrong.
> 
> So, since we can safely assume that you would in fact have blamed Obama if things went wrong...  You must therefore give Obama credit when things go right.  Otherwise you are a hypocrite, pure and simple.
> 
> And has Obama not congratulated and given credit to the special ops team members that completed the mission, as you claim?
> 
> That's funny because I seem to remember him saying something or other...
> 
> Obama Thanks SEALs, Troops Back From Afghanistan - ABC News
> 
> Obama thanks Navy SEALs who raided bin Laden
> 
> President Obama thanks Navy SEALs team that killed Osama Bin Laden
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuZzLAv88vE]YouTube - Obama thanks navy seals[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also gave them the Presidential Unit Citation, the highest honor given to military units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama's not giving them any credit at all, is he?
Click to expand...


Putting your obvious hyperbole aside, I want to bring this back into reality.

Obama has thanked the Seals in private, but in public he still is pounding his chest. I don't like his tone, and a real leader wouldn't be using this opportunity to political advantage. 

He can't help taking credit for this and he can't help letting everyone give him more credit then he deserves. He has a reputation for taking credit for other people's work. I can site where he's done it numerous times. He tried to take credit for the Iraqi withdrawal Bush started during the last few months of his second term. He tried to talk Iraqi officials out of signing any agreements with Bush. We heard this from the Prime Minister himself.

I have a long memory.


----------



## percysunshine

Since this is the thread from hell, enjoy this one;

YouTube - StevenCrowder&#39;s Channel


----------



## Rinata

I've been reading lots of articles, blogs, and Op-Eds, since last Sunday. This is my favorite on the topic of some right wingers that refuse to give Obama any credit:

Let me begin by explaining why former President Bush does not deserve the "executive credit."  None of us are privy to the inner-workings of the White House's fabled situation room.  We can't be certain of how any President makes use of the intelligence gathered in the field, or what decisions they need to make leading up to an action like the one that took place last night.  What we can do, however, is make educated guesses based on all of the other decisions a President makes.  President Bush was brash, untactful, and quick to the draw.  He preferred action over contemplation, ninety-nine out of a hundred times anyway, the old cowboy mentality of "shoot first, ask questions later" evident in nearly everything he did.  So one could assume that when President Bush received intelligence reports on the whereabouts of Osama Bin Laden, he impatiently charged in like Elmer Fudd, before a reasonable plan could be drawn or full intelligence could be gathered.  I honestly don't believe Osama Bin Laden outfoxed the United States for all these years... I think he merely outfoxed our last President. 

The comments we're hearing from some conservatives in regards to this event only highlight the same bias, the same refusal of credit, that we've seen from them since President Obama took office.  They endorsed cap and trade until President Obama did the same.  They stood behind Mitt Romney's health care plan, until it went national, becoming "Obamacare," even though it wasn't really what the President wanted, and neglecting all of the Republican concessions made in the legislation.  And now, they're back-peddling on the killing of Osama Bin Laden, doing anything and everything they can to prevent the President from getting even a sliver of credit for a job well done.  It's pitiful, pathetic, abhorrent, and otherwise disgusting.  They should be ashamed of themselves.  But we all know they aren't.

Newsvine - Some right-wingers refusing to give President Obama due credit


----------



## mudwhistle

JamesInFlorida said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torture in the US is illegal-so if you're agreeing that waterboarding is torture, then you're also agreeing it's illegal. Right, or wrong-it's illegal.
> 
> I like how you're assuming I'm for or against the use of waterboarding-in other posts I've clearly said I'm not really sure if I'm for or against it. I haven't made up my mind yet, I certainly see the points of both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks to the ACLU and Democrats it has been deemed illegal.*
> 
> After the fact they made sure it was illegal. So instead of telling everyone.....it still goes on, but torture is still being used, just not in the U.S..
> 
> It never was used in the United States by the Bush Administration btw. It was never used in GITMO ether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked the past Republican nominee for president was against using torture (specifically waterboarding).
Click to expand...


If you're speaking of McCain, he can lick the sweat off my nut-sack.

He's a RHINO still acting as an example for the left that somebody is buying their BS.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

This entire thing has become a circus side show. First there was a huge gun fight, but then there wasn't a gun fight at all. Then his wife charged the Seals, but no actually Osama used her as a shield and threw her towards them. Then they captured Osama, but no actually they just killed him. Then they shot him in the head, but then it was that they shot him in the eye. Now it's they shot him from the neck up. Then we had China report that Pakistani forces killed Osama, but then they retracted and said it actually was the U.S Seals. First Many body guards died in the battle, then Osama let them leave. But then only one body guard died in the battle. Now it turns out he wasn't a body Guard at all, he was a fucking milk man. Then The Whitehouse said they have nothing more to say about the operation, then they decide to release videos of Osama playing video games and claim it's the biggest intelligence find in war on terra history. At first we got a tip of his whereabouts from one of his associates, but now the CIA lived next door all along. They can't even get their lies right.   ~BH


----------



## mudwhistle

Rinata said:


> I've been reading lots of articles, blogs, and Op-Eds, since last Sunday. This is my favorite on the topic of some right wingers that refuse to give Obama any credit:
> 
> Let me begin by explaining why former President Bush does not deserve the "executive credit."  None of us are privy to the inner-workings of the White House's fabled situation room.  We can't be certain of how any President makes use of the intelligence gathered in the field, or what decisions they need to make leading up to an action like the one that took place last night.  What we can do, however, is make educated guesses based on all of the other decisions a President makes.  President Bush was brash, untactful, and quick to the draw.  He preferred action over contemplation, ninety-nine out of a hundred times anyway, the old cowboy mentality of "shoot first, ask questions later" evident in nearly everything he did.  So one could assume that when President Bush received intelligence reports on the whereabouts of Osama Bin Laden, he impatiently charged in like Elmer Fudd, before a reasonable plan could be drawn or full intelligence could be gathered.  I honestly don't believe Osama Bin Laden outfoxed the United States for all these years... I think he merely outfoxed our last President.
> 
> The comments we're hearing from some conservatives in regards to this event only highlight the same bias, the same refusal of credit, that we've seen from them since President Obama took office.  They endorsed cap and trade until President Obama did the same.  They stood behind Mitt Romney's health care plan, until it went national, becoming "Obamacare," even though it wasn't really what the President wanted, and neglecting all of the Republican concessions made in the legislation.  And now, they're back-peddling on the killing of Osama Bin Laden, doing anything and everything they can to prevent the President from getting even a sliver of credit for a job well done.  It's pitiful, pathetic, abhorrent, and otherwise disgusting.  They should be ashamed of themselves.  But we all know they aren't.
> 
> Newsvine - Some right-wingers refusing to give President Obama due credit



I think you need to STFU.

The biggest beef you assholes keep repeating is nobody wants to give him any credit. Well, cry me a fucken river. 

The problem is that if we object to his victory lap it's the same as not giving him any credit. 

Once again you're exaggerating. 

I'm not going to repeat any congrats I've already given the trouser-snake.

 I don't have to like him. Too fucken bad you don't like it.


----------



## gautama

Rinata said:


> I've been reading lots of articles, blogs, and Op-Eds, since last Sunday. This is my favorite on the topic of some right wingers that refuse to give Obama any credit:
> 
> Let me begin by explaining why former President Bush does not deserve the "executive credit."  None of us are privy to the inner-workings of the White House's fabled situation room.  We can't be certain of how any President makes use of the intelligence gathered in the field, or what decisions they need to make leading up to an action like the one that took place last night.  What we can do, however, is make educated guesses based on all of the other decisions a President makes.  President Bush was brash, untactful, and quick to the draw.  He preferred action over contemplation, ninety-nine out of a hundred times anyway, the old cowboy mentality of "shoot first, ask questions later" evident in nearly everything he did.  So one could assume that when President Bush received intelligence reports on the whereabouts of Osama Bin Laden, he impatiently charged in like Elmer Fudd, before a reasonable plan could be drawn or full intelligence could be gathered.  I honestly don't believe Osama Bin Laden outfoxed the United States for all these years... I think he merely outfoxed our last President.
> 
> The comments we're hearing from some conservatives in regards to this event only highlight the same bias, the same refusal of credit, that we've seen from them since President Obama took office.  They endorsed cap and trade until President Obama did the same.  They stood behind Mitt Romney's health care plan, until it went national, becoming "Obamacare," even though it wasn't really what the President wanted, and neglecting all of the Republican concessions made in the legislation.  And now, they're back-peddling on the killing of Osama Bin Laden, doing anything and everything they can to prevent the President from getting even a sliver of credit for a job well done.  It's pitiful, pathetic, abhorrent, and otherwise disgusting.  They should be ashamed of themselves.  But we all know they aren't.
> 
> Newsvine - Some right-wingers refusing to give President Obama due credit



Rinata, you are an exposed Obamarrhoidal whackjob who really should be stait-jacketed and incarcerated in the nearest Looney bin.

You are beyond help.


----------



## Rinata

mudwhistle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading lots of articles, blogs, and Op-Eds, since last Sunday. This is my favorite on the topic of some right wingers that refuse to give Obama any credit:
> 
> Let me begin by explaining why former President Bush does not deserve the "executive credit."  None of us are privy to the inner-workings of the White House's fabled situation room.  We can't be certain of how any President makes use of the intelligence gathered in the field, or what decisions they need to make leading up to an action like the one that took place last night.  What we can do, however, is make educated guesses based on all of the other decisions a President makes.  President Bush was brash, untactful, and quick to the draw.  He preferred action over contemplation, ninety-nine out of a hundred times anyway, the old cowboy mentality of "shoot first, ask questions later" evident in nearly everything he did.  So one could assume that when President Bush received intelligence reports on the whereabouts of Osama Bin Laden, he impatiently charged in like Elmer Fudd, before a reasonable plan could be drawn or full intelligence could be gathered.  I honestly don't believe Osama Bin Laden outfoxed the United States for all these years... I think he merely outfoxed our last President.
> 
> The comments we're hearing from some conservatives in regards to this event only highlight the same bias, the same refusal of credit, that we've seen from them since President Obama took office.  They endorsed cap and trade until President Obama did the same.  They stood behind Mitt Romney's health care plan, until it went national, becoming "Obamacare," even though it wasn't really what the President wanted, and neglecting all of the Republican concessions made in the legislation.  And now, they're back-peddling on the killing of Osama Bin Laden, doing anything and everything they can to prevent the President from getting even a sliver of credit for a job well done.  It's pitiful, pathetic, abhorrent, and otherwise disgusting.  They should be ashamed of themselves.  But we all know they aren't.
> 
> Newsvine - Some right-wingers refusing to give President Obama due credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to STFU.
> 
> The biggest beef you assholes keep repeating is nobody wants to give him any credit. Well, cry me a fucken river.
> 
> The problem is that if we object to his victory lap it's the same as not giving him any credit.
> 
> Once again you're exaggerating.
> 
> I'm not going to repeat any congrats I've already given the trouser-snake.
> 
> I don't have to like him. Too fucken bad you don't like it.
Click to expand...


My, that made you so pissed off!!! The truth hurts, doesn't it?? Take it out on me all you want. But it changes nothing. 

And I'll never shut up, okay?? I love to shove the truth down ignorant ass hole's throats, such as yourself. You can't stand the fact that Obama has been a more successful president in just 2 years than Bush was in eight. Tough. I hope it continues to just make you and your pals nuts. Because that's exactly what it's doing. And I'm enjoying every single minute.


----------



## Rinata

gautama said:


> rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've been reading lots of articles, blogs, and op-eds, since last sunday. This is my favorite on the topic of some right wingers that refuse to give obama any credit:
> 
> Let me begin by explaining why former president bush does not deserve the "executive credit."  none of us are privy to the inner-workings of the white house's fabled situation room.  We can't be certain of how any president makes use of the intelligence gathered in the field, or what decisions they need to make leading up to an action like the one that took place last night.  What we can do, however, is make educated guesses based on all of the other decisions a president makes.  President bush was brash, untactful, and quick to the draw.  He preferred action over contemplation, ninety-nine out of a hundred times anyway, the old cowboy mentality of "shoot first, ask questions later" evident in nearly everything he did.  So one could assume that when president bush received intelligence reports on the whereabouts of osama bin laden, he impatiently charged in like elmer fudd, before a reasonable plan could be drawn or full intelligence could be gathered.  I honestly don't believe osama bin laden outfoxed the united states for all these years... I think he merely outfoxed our last president.
> 
> The comments we're hearing from some conservatives in regards to this event only highlight the same bias, the same refusal of credit, that we've seen from them since president obama took office.  They endorsed cap and trade until president obama did the same.  They stood behind mitt romney's health care plan, until it went national, becoming "obamacare," even though it wasn't really what the president wanted, and neglecting all of the republican concessions made in the legislation.  And now, they're back-peddling on the killing of osama bin laden, doing anything and everything they can to prevent the president from getting even a sliver of credit for a job well done.  It's pitiful, pathetic, abhorrent, and otherwise disgusting.  They should be ashamed of themselves.  But we all know they aren't.
> 
> newsvine - some right-wingers refusing to give president obama due credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rinata, you are an exposed obamarrhoidal whackjob who really should be stait-jacketed and incarcerated in the nearest looney bin.
> 
> You are beyond help.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading lots of articles, blogs, and Op-Eds, since last Sunday. This is my favorite on the topic of some right wingers that refuse to give Obama any credit:
> 
> Let me begin by explaining why former President Bush does not deserve the "executive credit."  None of us are privy to the inner-workings of the White House's fabled situation room.  We can't be certain of how any President makes use of the intelligence gathered in the field, or what decisions they need to make leading up to an action like the one that took place last night.  What we can do, however, is make educated guesses based on all of the other decisions a President makes.  President Bush was brash, untactful, and quick to the draw.  He preferred action over contemplation, ninety-nine out of a hundred times anyway, the old cowboy mentality of "shoot first, ask questions later" evident in nearly everything he did.  So one could assume that when President Bush received intelligence reports on the whereabouts of Osama Bin Laden, he impatiently charged in like Elmer Fudd, before a reasonable plan could be drawn or full intelligence could be gathered.  I honestly don't believe Osama Bin Laden outfoxed the United States for all these years... I think he merely outfoxed our last President.
> 
> The comments we're hearing from some conservatives in regards to this event only highlight the same bias, the same refusal of credit, that we've seen from them since President Obama took office.  They endorsed cap and trade until President Obama did the same.  They stood behind Mitt Romney's health care plan, until it went national, becoming "Obamacare," even though it wasn't really what the President wanted, and neglecting all of the Republican concessions made in the legislation.  And now, they're back-peddling on the killing of Osama Bin Laden, doing anything and everything they can to prevent the President from getting even a sliver of credit for a job well done.  It's pitiful, pathetic, abhorrent, and otherwise disgusting.  They should be ashamed of themselves.  But we all know they aren't.
> 
> Newsvine - Some right-wingers refusing to give President Obama due credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata, you are an exposed Obamarrhoidal whackjob who really should be stait-jacketed and incarcerated in the nearest Looney bin.
> 
> You are beyond help.
Click to expand...


Is there room at your mental hospital?  Are you looking for a roommate?


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> Putting your obvious hyperbole aside, I want to bring this back into reality.
> 
> Obama has thanked the Seals in private, but in public he still is pounding his chest. I don't like his tone, and a real leader wouldn't be using this opportunity to political advantage.
> 
> He can't help taking credit for this and he can't help letting everyone give him more credit then he deserves. He has a reputation for taking credit for other people's work. I can site where he's done it numerous times. He tried to take credit for the Iraqi withdrawal Bush started during the last few months of his second term. He tried to talk Iraqi officials out of signing any agreements with Bush. We heard this from the Prime Minister himself.
> 
> I have a long memory.



Yeah.  How much more public do you want than CNN?

I think that if you served in Special Ops, you know well why he can't thank the specific SEAL team, in person, in public.

And it's not "other people's work" that he's taking credit for.  He is the commander in chief of the military, and was personally involved in this mission, a fact that you're happy to point out when making allusions to the "legality" of the mission, so it's HIS mission.  

There were lots of people involved, especially the SEAL team in question, but the responsibility for win, or loss, lies with him, and therefore so does a good portion of the credit.

You can go on and on about what you think of his personality, but your case for him "taking all the credit" is lacking any basis, and is simply a right-wing smear campaign to attempt to lessen this victory.


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> I think you need to STFU.
> 
> The biggest beef you assholes keep repeating is nobody wants to give him any credit. Well, cry me a fucken river.
> 
> The problem is that if we object to his victory lap it's the same as not giving him any credit.
> 
> Once again you're exaggerating.
> 
> I'm not going to repeat any congrats I've already given the trouser-snake.
> 
> I don't have to like him. Too fucken bad you don't like it.



LOL.

Obama didn't fly a jet onto an Aircraft Carrier and broadcast "Mission Accomplished" when the mission wasn't "accomplished" by far.

Talk about self-aggrandizement.  That's the way your man dealt with "taking the credit".  In comparison, the Obama reaction to a real victory has been quite muted.


----------



## gautama

The  Mendacious Obamarrhoids like trained bugs are out doing their flea dance.

Well, 2012 is coming ....... and so are the ultimate bug exterminators ..... the rational voters of America.


----------



## percysunshine

It is good to see that the number of morons is still stuck on 38. I was getting worried there for a while.


----------



## Ravi

There's no evidence that torture produces results.

There is plenty of evidence that the rightwingloons approve of torture.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> There's no evidence that torture produces results.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that the rightwingloons approve of torture.



CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid 
CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com


----------



## Ravi

Panetta admitted that the previous administration tortured. Or at least he claims that they did.

He did not state that torture led to the death of bin laden.


----------



## Liability

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence that torture produces results.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that the rightwingloons approve of torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com
Click to expand...


Yeah.  Ravi may not CARE for the evidence, but that sure as hell DOES qualify AS "evidence."


----------



## xsited1

Ravi said:


> There's no evidence that torture produces results.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that the rightwingloons approve of torture.



Either you are lying or Leon Panetta is lying.  Which is it?


----------



## Ravi

xsited1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence that torture produces results.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that the rightwingloons approve of torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you are lying or Leon Panetta is lying.  Which is it?
Click to expand...

I think it is you. Or else your confirmation bias is making you look stupid....it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## xsited1

Ravi said:


> Panetta admitted that the previous administration tortured. Or at least he claims that they did.
> 
> He did not state that torture led to the death of bin laden.



Yes, he did and you know it.  

But we all know your little game so you just keep playing it.  Maybe you'll get a rise out of somebody else who doesn't realize you're just trolling.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Panetta admitted that the previous administration tortured. Or at least he claims that they did.
> 
> He did not state that torture led to the death of bin laden.




Read the title from MSNBC news headline

CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid 
It dosn't matter when it was done what matters is that he's saying it helped find Bin Laden. You're dismissed.


----------



## Vast LWC

In other news:

Navy Destroyer named after hero SEAL - CBS Evening News - CBS News

Yep, no-one is giving the Navy SEALS credit.  We're just naming ships after them...

Not that they don't fucking deserve it, but I'd say that's definitely "Credit".


----------



## Ravi

xsited1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panetta admitted that the previous administration tortured. Or at least he claims that they did.
> 
> He did not state that torture led to the death of bin laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did and you know it.
> 
> But we all know your little game so you just keep playing it.  Maybe you'll get a rise out of somebody else who doesn't realize you're just trolling.
Click to expand...

Feel free to post his words stating that.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panetta admitted that the previous administration tortured. Or at least he claims that they did.
> 
> He did not state that torture led to the death of bin laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the title from MSNBC news headline
> 
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid
> It dosn't matter when it was done what matters is that he's saying it helped find Bin Laden. You're dismissed.
Click to expand...

The headline does not match what Panetta said, no matter how you wish otherwise.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panetta admitted that the previous administration tortured. Or at least he claims that they did.
> 
> He did not state that torture led to the death of bin laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did and you know it.
> 
> But we all know your little game so you just keep playing it.  Maybe you'll get a rise out of somebody else who doesn't realize you're just trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to post his words stating that.
Click to expand...


Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday. 
and watch the video in the link if you want to hear him say it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panetta admitted that the previous administration tortured. Or at least he claims that they did.
> 
> He did not state that torture led to the death of bin laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the title from MSNBC news headline
> 
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid
> It dosn't matter when it was done what matters is that he's saying it helped find Bin Laden. You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The headline does not match what Panetta said, no matter how you wish otherwise.
Click to expand...


First sentence 

Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did and you know it.
> 
> But we all know your little game so you just keep playing it.  Maybe you'll get a rise out of somebody else who doesn't realize you're just trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post his words stating that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> and watch the video in the link if you want to hear him say it.
Click to expand...

I watched it. He didn't say that.

You can't quote someone's opinion of what he said and claim the opinion as fact.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the title from MSNBC news headline
> 
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid
> It dosn't matter when it was done what matters is that he's saying it helped find Bin Laden. You're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> The headline does not match what Panetta said, no matter how you wish otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First sentence
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I forgot you can't think.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post his words stating that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> and watch the video in the link if you want to hear him say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched it. He didn't say that.
> 
> You can't quote someone's opinion of what he said and claim the opinion as fact.
Click to expand...


9:14 in the video start there
At 9:40 he was asked andthat includes wateboarding Panetta said yes that is correct.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The headline does not match what Panetta said, no matter how you wish otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First sentence
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot you can't think.
Click to expand...


You're lying either about watching the video or you're lying abou what was said. 
I have been told you don't lie. Don't make  liar out of the person who told me.


----------



## mal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> and watch the video in the link if you want to hear him say it.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it. He didn't say that.
> 
> You can't quote someone's opinion of what he said and claim the opinion as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9:14 in the video start there
> At 9:40 he was asked andthat includes wateboarding Panetta said yes that is correct.
Click to expand...


Ravi will either run away, or get Assistance in the Distraction Tactics instead of Dealing with your Documentation... 



peace..


----------



## gautama

mal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it. He didn't say that.
> 
> You can't quote someone's opinion of what he said and claim the opinion as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:14 in the video start there
> At 9:40 he was asked andthat includes wateboarding Panetta said yes that is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ravi will either run away, or get Assistance in the Distraction Tactics instead of Dealing with your Documentation...
> 
> 
> 
> peace..
Click to expand...


The Obamarrhoidal Ravi can and does behave like a fully certified Obamarrhoidal idiot. 

Refuting this Obamarrhoidal idiot with irrefutable facts will not change this Obamarrhoidal idiot to be anything else other than being an Obamarrhoidal idiot.

It is unfortunate that we have other Obamarrhoidal idiots like Ravi. For instance: Rinata, B.O....DUH....C'ya, TruthDoesn'tMatter, etc.,

These delusional LIEberrhoid turds are completely immune to reason.


----------



## Rinata

gautama said:


> The  Mendacious Obamarrhoids like trained bugs are out doing their flea dance.
> 
> Well, 2012 is coming ....... and so are the ultimate bug exterminators ..... the rational voters of America.



And you think that's you and your pals??? Poor thing.


----------



## idb

gautama said:


> The  Mendacious Obamarrhoids like trained bugs are out doing their flea dance.
> 
> Well, 2012 is coming ....... and so are the ultimate bug exterminators ..... the rational voters of America.



Definitely some of your best work...short but punchy!


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the title from MSNBC news headline
> 
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid
> It dosn't matter when it was done what matters is that he's saying it helped find Bin Laden. You're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> The headline does not match what Panetta said, no matter how you wish otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First sentence
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
Click to expand...


That doesn't necessarily mean that the waterboarding was the reason for the information, just that it came from "waterboarded detainees".

He might just have well said that the intelligence came from "detainees that ate potatoes", or who "were under 5'7" tall", or who "picked their nose", or who "had a pet dog", or who "liked long walks on the beach and weepy movies"...


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The headline does not match what Panetta said, no matter how you wish otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First sentence
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that the waterboarding was the reason for the information, just that it came from "waterboarded detainees".
> 
> He might just have well said that the intelligence came from "detainees that ate potatoes", or who "were under 5'7" tall", or who "picked their nose", or who "had a pet dog", or who "liked long walks on the beach and weepy movies"...
Click to expand...


That is about as dishonest as you can be.

These folks were the worst of the worst. They were defiant to the end. 

What changed their minds?? 

Waterboarding. Pretty soon they were singing like Lady GaGa.


----------



## del

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The headline does not match what Panetta said, no matter how you wish otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First sentence
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that the waterboarding was the reason for the information, just that it came from "waterboarded detainees".
> 
> He might just have well said that the intelligence came from "detainees that ate potatoes", or who "were under 5'7" tall", or who "picked their nose", or who "had a pet dog", or who *"liked long walks on the beach and weepy movies"*...
Click to expand...


i've never been detained, and i resent the implication that i have.


----------



## Ravi

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The headline does not match what Panetta said, no matter how you wish otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First sentence
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that the waterboarding was the reason for the information, just that it came from "waterboarded detainees".
> 
> He might just have well said that the intelligence came from "detainees that ate potatoes", or who "were under 5'7" tall", or who "picked their nose", or who "had a pet dog", or who "liked long walks on the beach and weepy movies"...
Click to expand...

This is exactly right. All Panetta is saying is that we did in fact torture detainees.

From what I understand, KSM was asked the question, do you know this name, and he said no. 

I am not sure why the rightwingloons count that as a win.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First sentence
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that the waterboarding was the reason for the information, just that it came from "waterboarded detainees".
> 
> He might just have well said that the intelligence came from "detainees that ate potatoes", or who "were under 5'7" tall", or who "picked their nose", or who "had a pet dog", or who "liked long walks on the beach and weepy movies"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly right. All Panetta is saying is that we did in fact torture detainees.
> 
> From what I understand, KSM was asked the question, do you know this name, and he said no.
> 
> I am not sure why the rightwingloons count that as a win.
Click to expand...


Thats it you're a lying fuck I gave you your chance to admitt it

9:14 in the video start there
At 9:40 he was asked By Brian Williams enhanced interrogation, and that includes waterboarding Panetta said yes that is correct. 

CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First sentence
> 
> Intelligence garnered from waterboarded detainees was used to track down al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden and kill him, CIA Chief Leon Panetta told NBC News on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that the waterboarding was the reason for the information, just that it came from "waterboarded detainees".
> 
> He might just have well said that the intelligence came from "detainees that ate potatoes", or who "were under 5'7" tall", or who "picked their nose", or who "had a pet dog", or who "liked long walks on the beach and weepy movies"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is about as dishonest as you can be.
> 
> These folks were the worst of the worst. They were defiant to the end.
> 
> What changed their minds??
> 
> Waterboarding. Pretty soon they were singing like Lady GaGa.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I got confused - I was using birther/deather logic...


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that the waterboarding was the reason for the information, just that it came from "waterboarded detainees".
> 
> He might just have well said that the intelligence came from "detainees that ate potatoes", or who "were under 5'7" tall", or who "picked their nose", or who "had a pet dog", or who "liked long walks on the beach and weepy movies"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about as dishonest as you can be.
> 
> These folks were the worst of the worst. They were defiant to the end.
> 
> What changed their minds??
> 
> Waterboarding. Pretty soon they were singing like Lady GaGa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got confused - I was using birther/deather logic...
Click to expand...


I'm neither, so what's your point?


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is about as dishonest as you can be.
> 
> These folks were the worst of the worst. They were defiant to the end.
> 
> What changed their minds??
> 
> Waterboarding. Pretty soon they were singing like Lady GaGa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got confused - I was using birther/deather logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither, so what's your point?
Click to expand...


I don't believe it was addressed to you.


----------



## gautama

idb said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The  Mendacious Obamarrhoids like trained bugs are out doing their flea dance.
> 
> Well, 2012 is coming ....... and so are the ultimate bug exterminators ..... the rational voters of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely some of your best work...short but punchy!
Click to expand...


idb,

Thanks, ole buddy.

But remember, I'm dealing with lobotomized insects that are further intellectually diminished by being Obamarrhoidally afflicted.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got confused - I was using birther/deather logic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither, so what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe it was addressed to you.
Click to expand...


You were responding to my quote. 

Whatever.


----------



## Vanquish

> Obamarrhoidally afflicted.



Anyone who uses this phrase ...especially over and over...has NO objectivity...or ability to be fair...or logical.  You just see what you want to see and that means the rest of your posts are complete and utter horseshit.

It's amazing that the small dick douches on here that puff up their chest and beat their chests like gorillas think that Jack Bauer justice is what the Founding Fathers would have wanted.

You just can't escape the fact that cruel and unusual punishment was seen as utterly detestable.
But live in your fake macho fantasy world.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> Any person that puts an entire group of people into the same trick bag is very ignorant.



You mean the way you do with Christians, Conservatives, Republicans and such?



> I'd explain why, but you wouldn't understand.



Besides, you lost the printout of the talking points from KOS.

Don't worry, you can download what you think from them again...


----------



## gautama

Vanquish said:


> Obamarrhoidally afflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses this phrase ...especially over and over...has NO objectivity...or ability to be fair...or logical.  You just see what you want to see and that means the rest of your posts are complete and utter horseshit.
> 
> It's amazing that the small dick douches on here that puff up their chest and beat their chests like gorillas think that Jack Bauer justice is what the Founding Fathers would have wanted.
> 
> You just can't escape the fact that cruel and unusual punishment was seen as utterly detestable.
> But live in your fake macho fantasy world.
Click to expand...


You are just another Liberal douchebag squirting your meaningless crap that attempts to diminish America and aid the enemy.

You , and the likes of you, are insignificant farts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

xsited1 said:


> Again, people like Cal, Rinata, Ravi, etc. are just trolling.  They know the truth.



I don't think so. I don't think they actually know anything at all. Bod or Ravi have no more cognitive grasp of what they are doing than does an ant on your counter. They spew what they spew because they are programmed to. They don't have any understanding of what they regurgitate, the pheromones released by the hive program them to spew certain words.

These are not sentient beings.


----------



## gautama

Uncensored2008 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, people like Cal, Rinata, Ravi, etc. are just trolling.  They know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I don't think they actually know anything at all. Bod or Ravi have no more cognitive grasp of what they are doing than does an ant on your counter. They spew what they spew because they are programmed to. They don't have any understanding of what they regurgitate, the pheromones released by the hive program them to spew certain words.
> 
> These are not sentient beings.
Click to expand...


I agree with Uncensored. 

Ravi, et al are politically brainless. 

They have a congenital deficiency that makes them incapable of being politically rational.


----------



## Truthmatters

CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com


Enhanced interrogation techniques" were used to extract information that led to the mission's success, Panetta said during an interview with anchor Brian Williams. Those techniques included waterboarding, he acknowledged.

Panetta, who in a 2009 CIA confirmation hearing declared "waterboarding is torture and it's wrong," said Tuesday that debate about its use will continue.

"Whether we would have gotten the same information through other approaches I think is always gonna be an open question," Panetta said.

"In the intelligence business you work from a lot of sources of information and that was true here," Panetta said. "We had a multiple source &#8212; a multiple series of sources &#8212; that provided information with regards to the situation. Clearly some of it came from detainees and the interrogation of detainees but we also had information from other sources as well."




Yes Panetta said at least one scrap of information.


Now does that mean torture is right or even the best method of extracting good intel?


The answer is NO.

All the entities who do this stuff have told us point blank that torture doesnt work.

Torture is much better suited to extracting what you want to hear instead of what is real.


----------



## Uncensored2008

percysunshine said:


> Who are the 38 morons that believe everything the government tells them?



I guarantee the Ravi, Rinata and bodecea were among them.


----------



## boedicca

No Doubt.

Now, where are all the calls from The Left to drop prosecution of the CIA agents who conducted the interrogations?


----------



## mudwhistle

Vanquish said:


> Obamarrhoidally afflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses this phrase ...especially over and over...has NO objectivity...or ability to be fair...or logical.  You just see what you want to see and that means the rest of your posts are complete and utter horseshit.
> 
> It's amazing that the small dick douches on here that puff up their chest and beat their chests like gorillas think that Jack Bauer justice is what the Founding Fathers would have wanted.
> 
> You just can't escape the fact that cruel and unusual punishment was seen as utterly detestable.
> But live in your fake macho fantasy world.
Click to expand...

Obama has the right to be proud. Of his decision and the people that carried it out. 

But don't tell everyone you're not spiking the football when it's clear you are. 

Don't lie, go ahead and spike the SOB and stop telling us you're not.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Old Rocks said:


> Well, let's see. In the past two weeks our President has a team that has quietly and competantly done their part in a sudden and devastating disaster in Alabama and other Southern States.



What have they done, specifically?

Did they evacuate people during the storms? No? Were they there with shelter, food and water the next day? No?


----------



## Vanquish

gautama said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamarrhoidally afflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses this phrase ...especially over and over...has NO objectivity...or ability to be fair...or logical.  You just see what you want to see and that means the rest of your posts are complete and utter horseshit.
> 
> It's amazing that the small dick douches on here that puff up their chest and beat their chests like gorillas think that Jack Bauer justice is what the Founding Fathers would have wanted.
> 
> You just can't escape the fact that cruel and unusual punishment was seen as utterly detestable.
> But live in your fake macho fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just another Liberal douchebag squirting your meaningless crap that attempts to diminish America and aid the enemy.
> 
> You , and the likes of you, are insignificant farts.
Click to expand...


No, fucktard. I'm someone who doesnt HAVE a party affiliation. I'm someone who actually cares about the fucking truth. I'm someone who doesn't see a particular president and go bat-shit cumbubble frothing nuts....like apparently you do.

What a maroon. You can't get your head out of your ass and actually look at things objectively. Shame really. I bet there's a brain in there somewhere.


----------



## mudwhistle

Truthmatters said:


> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> Enhanced interrogation techniques" were used to extract information that led to the mission's success, Panetta said during an interview with anchor Brian Williams. Those techniques included waterboarding, he acknowledged.
> 
> Panetta, who in a 2009 CIA confirmation hearing declared "waterboarding is torture and it's wrong," said Tuesday that debate about its use will continue.
> 
> "Whether we would have gotten the same information through other approaches I think is always gonna be an open question," Panetta said.
> 
> "In the intelligence business you work from a lot of sources of information and that was true here," Panetta said. "We had a multiple source  a multiple series of sources  that provided information with regards to the situation. Clearly some of it came from detainees and the interrogation of detainees but we also had information from other sources as well."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Panetta said at least one scrap of information.
> 
> 
> Now does that mean torture is right or even the best method of extracting good intel?
> 
> 
> The answer is NO.
> 
> All the entities who do this stuff have told us point blank that torture doesnt work.
> 
> Torture is much better suited to extracting what you want to hear instead of what is real.



Doesn't matter. It worked in this case so the rest is all academic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> The guy was contained and hadn't been a threat to anyone in ten years.



That is the stupidest fucking lie..

I swear, of all the idiotic bullshit you morons post, that is near the top in utter stupidity.

You should be embarrassed to spew that kind of utter jaw-dropping lie. But you aren't, you serve the party and will say ANYTHING to do so...

This is why you're fucking worthless. Nothing you ever say has merit, because we all know you are 100% motivated by partisanship. If you'll spew this lie, you'll spew anything- which means nothing you post has value.


Nothing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the 38 morons that believe everything the government tells them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee the Ravi, Rinata and bodecea were among them.
Click to expand...


it depends on who's running the government. Ravi might, but I doubt Rdean, Chris, Rinata bodecea, Mr. Shawman, Truthmatters,  NYcarbineer,  Mr Clean, kerrywon ohio, ABikerSailor, edthecynic, rightwinger. would believe the government if it was controlled by the republican party.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Truthmatters said:


> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> Enhanced interrogation techniques" were used to extract information that led to the mission's success, Panetta said during an interview with anchor Brian Williams. Those techniques included waterboarding, he acknowledged.
> 
> Panetta, who in a 2009 CIA confirmation hearing declared "waterboarding is torture and it's wrong," said Tuesday that debate about its use will continue.
> 
> "Whether we would have gotten the same information through other approaches I think is always gonna be an open question," Panetta said.
> 
> "In the intelligence business you work from a lot of sources of information and that was true here," Panetta said. "We had a multiple source  a multiple series of sources  that provided information with regards to the situation. Clearly some of it came from detainees and the interrogation of detainees but we also had information from other sources as well."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Panetta said at least one scrap of information.
> 
> 
> Now does that mean torture is right or even the best method of extracting good intel?
> 
> 
> The answer is NO.
> 
> All the entities who do this stuff have told us point blank that torture doesnt work.
> 
> Torture is much better suited to extracting what you want to hear instead of what is real.



But it appears it extracted real information in this case.


----------



## CountofTuscany

boedicca said:


> No Doubt.
> 
> Now, where are all the calls from The Left to drop prosecution of the CIA agents who conducted the interrogations?



Yes, remember that witch hunt two years ago?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was contained and hadn't been a threat to anyone in ten years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking lie..
> 
> I swear, of all the idiotic bullshit you morons post, that is near the top in utter stupidity.
> 
> You should be embarrassed to spew that kind of utter jaw-dropping lie. But you aren't, you serve the party and will say ANYTHING to do so...
> 
> This is why you're fucking worthless. Nothing you ever say has merit, because we all know you are 100% motivated by partisanship. If you'll spew this lie, you'll spew anything- which means nothing you post has value.
> 
> 
> Nothing.
Click to expand...


Saddam was no threat to American security, but it's oil interest is a whole different thread. You can't beat Obamush up for invading a country to get a man that was not wanted for the very reason we went to war and give Bush a pass for invading Iraq. If another country would do to America what Obamush did to Pakistan it would be all out war.


----------



## Vanquish

CountofTuscany said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> Enhanced interrogation techniques" were used to extract information that led to the mission's success, Panetta said during an interview with anchor Brian Williams. Those techniques included waterboarding, he acknowledged.
> 
> Panetta, who in a 2009 CIA confirmation hearing declared "waterboarding is torture and it's wrong," said Tuesday that debate about its use will continue.
> 
> "Whether we would have gotten the same information through other approaches I think is always gonna be an open question," Panetta said.
> 
> "In the intelligence business you work from a lot of sources of information and that was true here," Panetta said. "We had a multiple source  a multiple series of sources  that provided information with regards to the situation. Clearly some of it came from detainees and the interrogation of detainees but we also had information from other sources as well."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Panetta said at least one scrap of information.
> 
> 
> Now does that mean torture is right or even the best method of extracting good intel?
> 
> 
> The answer is NO.
> 
> All the entities who do this stuff have told us point blank that torture doesnt work.
> 
> Torture is much better suited to extracting what you want to hear instead of what is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it appears it extracted real information in this case.
Click to expand...


"Real" information? What the fuck does "real" mean?

Important? Critical? The lone bit that made the whole thing possible? Actionable? Credible? Maybe-possibly-kinda-helpful?

Torturing people does two things: First and foremost it wastes time because you can't trust the information at all.  Second, it shreds our constitution and treats people like excrement.  Say whatever you want about the people we do it to, but at some point it's going to be done to someone innocent (yer mom) AND it's going to happen to one of our officials/citizens overseas in retaliation.


----------



## Ravi

CountofTuscany said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> Enhanced interrogation techniques" were used to extract information that led to the mission's success, Panetta said during an interview with anchor Brian Williams. Those techniques included waterboarding, he acknowledged.
> 
> Panetta, who in a 2009 CIA confirmation hearing declared "waterboarding is torture and it's wrong," said Tuesday that debate about its use will continue.
> 
> "Whether we would have gotten the same information through other approaches I think is always gonna be an open question," Panetta said.
> 
> "In the intelligence business you work from a lot of sources of information and that was true here," Panetta said. "We had a multiple source  a multiple series of sources  that provided information with regards to the situation. Clearly some of it came from detainees and the interrogation of detainees but we also had information from other sources as well."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Panetta said at least one scrap of information.
> 
> 
> Now does that mean torture is right or even the best method of extracting good intel?
> 
> 
> The answer is NO.
> 
> All the entities who do this stuff have told us point blank that torture doesnt work.
> 
> Torture is much better suited to extracting what you want to hear instead of what is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it appears it extracted real information in this case.
Click to expand...

What information was that?


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that the waterboarding was the reason for the information, just that it came from "waterboarded detainees".
> 
> He might just have well said that the intelligence came from "detainees that ate potatoes", or who "were under 5'7" tall", or who "picked their nose", or who "had a pet dog", or who "liked long walks on the beach and weepy movies"...
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly right. All Panetta is saying is that we did in fact torture detainees.
> 
> From what I understand, KSM was asked the question, do you know this name, and he said no.
> 
> I am not sure why the rightwingloons count that as a win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats it you're a lying fuck I gave you your chance to admitt it
> 
> 9:14 in the video start there
> At 9:40 he was asked By Brian Williams enhanced interrogation, and that includes waterboarding Panetta said yes that is correct.
> 
> CIA chief: Waterboarding aided bin Laden raid - World news - Death of bin Laden - msnbc.com
Click to expand...


Interesting. I'm not the only one that keeps telling you that waterboarding was not what yielded the information needed to catch Bin Laden. Educate yourself.

The torture program established by the CIA appears to have played a minor role, at most, in the intelligence effort that eventually lead to Osama bin Ladens death. From the evidence released so far, electronic surveillance and old-fashioned intel methods were far more important.

Check out the timeline presented by an Obama administration official on Sunday. The trail starts with al-Qaida detainees captured in the early days of the war on terrorism, when the Bush administration authorized the CIA to use abusive methods like waterboarding to extract information. Detainees identified a courier for bin Laden as a protégé of 9/11 mastermind Khalid Sheikh Mohammed and a trusted assistant of former al-Qaida #3 Abu Faraj al-Libbi. And they gave up the couriers nom de guerre.

Khalid Shaikh Mohammed was captured in Pakistan in 2003, with al-Libbi following suit in 2005. A U.S. official tells the Associated Press reports that Mohammed gave up the couriers nom de guerre, Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti, while in one of the CIAs brutal black site prisons. As Marcy Wheeler notes, thats not the same thing as saying the 183 waterboarding sessions Mohammed received led interrogators to the nom de guerre. But lets be charitable to them and presume it did. According to the Washington Post, al-Libbi confirmed the alias as well.

From what we know so far, thats about all waterboarding yielded for the hunt for al-Kuwaiti.

One would think that if so-called enhanced interrogations provided the magic silver bullet, writes Jane Mayer of the New Yorker, whos expertly chronicled torture in the post-9/11 era, and if the courier was a protégé of K.S.M.s, then the C.I.A. might have wrapped this up back in 2003, while they were waterboarding the 9/11 mastermind a hundred and eighty-three times. 

Surveillance, Not Waterboarding, Led to bin Laden | Danger Room | Wired.com


----------



## Vast LWC

I have posted in the past that no matter what Obama does, the people on the right will still relentlessly attack him.

I said that* if Obama produced enough gold to singlehandedly pay the national debt from his ass, they would still complain about how it smells.*

Thank you all for proving my point, to the letter.  Well done.


----------



## Rinata

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person that puts an entire group of people into the same trick bag is very ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way you do with Christians, Conservatives, Republicans and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd explain why, but you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides, you lost the printout of the talking points from KOS.
> 
> Don't worry, you can download what you think from them again...
Click to expand...


You're a liar. I don't do that. There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.


----------



## bodecea

Rinata said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person that puts an entire group of people into the same trick bag is very ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way you do with Christians, Conservatives, Republicans and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd explain why, but you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides, you lost the printout of the talking points from KOS.
> 
> Don't worry, you can download what you think from them again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar. I don't do that. There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.
Click to expand...



You have to understand that Uncensored thinks everyone works from scripted playbooks.   He thinks it works for him...so others must be doing the same.


----------



## Vast LWC

Rinata said:


> You're a liar. I don't do that. There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.



You're falling for his for his rather unsubtle trap.  By actually giving his BS point any attention at all, you now fall into the position of proving that you don't.

Just keep on truckin'.  He's just projecting, to deflect attention from his own ridiculous level of partisanship.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Vast LWC said:


> I have posted in the past that no matter what Obama does, the people on the right will still relentlessly attack him.



I have posted before that no matter what Obama does, the people on the left will mindlessly worship him.



> I said that* if Obama produced enough gold to singlehandedly pay the national debt from his ass, they would still complain about how it smells.*



I said that if he cut the head off of his daughter on national TV, they would rave of his loss and sacrifice and the bravery he shows in dealing with it.



> Thank you all for proving my point, to the letter.  Well done.



Thank you for proving my point, to the letter. Obama Akbar, huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> You're a liar.



You're going to hold your breath until you turn blue?



> I don't do that.



ROFL

It's all you do, drone.



> There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.



The above is meaningless. I suspect you failed to faithfully recite the KOS post...

You are a mindless sycophant.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> You have to understand that Uncensored thinks everyone works from scripted playbooks.



That's because you leftists do.

It's why every one of you says exactly the same lines on any given subject.

What really sad is that so many of you are programmed by Jon Stewart.

He's a fucking comedian...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way you do with Christians, Conservatives, Republicans and such?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, you lost the printout of the talking points from KOS.
> 
> Don't worry, you can download what you think from them again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar. I don't do that. There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand that Uncensored thinks everyone works from scripted playbooks.   He thinks it works for him...so others must be doing the same.
Click to expand...


You do have a scripted playbook, fool it's called Alinski's rules for radical


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person that puts an entire group of people into the same trick bag is very ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way you do with Christians, Conservatives, Republicans and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd explain why, but you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides, you lost the printout of the talking points from KOS.
> 
> Don't worry, you can download what you think from them again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar. I don't do that. There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.
Click to expand...


Who are conservatives to you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You do have a scripted playbook, fool it's called Alinski's rules for radical



Correction, her handlers have that book. It is way too advanced for bod. They stick to very simple commands when dealing with her.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a scripted playbook, fool it's called Alinski's rules for radical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, her handlers have that book. It is way too advanced for bod. They stick to very simple commands when dealing with her.....
Click to expand...


I know they're given the talking points to address, but it still comes from the one and only Alinski rules for radicals


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I know they're given the talking points to address, but it still comes from the one and only Alinski rules for radicals



That is true, I agree.


----------



## gautama

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the 38 morons that believe everything the government tells them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee the Ravi, Rinata and bodecea were among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it depends on who's running the government. Ravi might, but I doubt Rdean, Chris, Rinata bodecea, Mr. Shawman, Truthmatters,  NYcarbineer,  Mr Clean, kerrywon ohio, ABikerSailor, edthecynic, rightwinger. would believe the government if it was controlled by the republican party.
Click to expand...


Wow, that list of LIEberrhoidal arseholes almost made me puke.


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way you do with Christians, Conservatives, Republicans and such?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, you lost the printout of the talking points from KOS.
> 
> Don't worry, you can download what you think from them again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar. I don't do that. There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are conservatives to you?
Click to expand...


People that state their views without name calling and cussing at people. Most importantly, people who have an open mind and will LISTEN and consider the fact that they could be wrong. That does not describe you, does it???


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar. I don't do that. There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are conservatives to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People that state their views without name calling and cussing at people. Most importantly, people who have an open mind and will LISTEN and consider the fact that they could be wrong. That does not describe you, does it???
Click to expand...


That's what a conservative is to you? Fuck you bitch I call it like I see it. Conservatives are not be dictated to by the politically correct crowd, when it goes against their values. We stop listening to ridiculous claims when it goes against our values. It's our values that make us Conservatives.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar. I don't do that. There is a big difference in people that are conservative and people that are ignorant and hateful and uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are conservatives to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People that state their views without name calling and cussing at people. Most importantly, people who have an open mind and will LISTEN and consider the fact that they could be wrong. That does not describe you, does it???
Click to expand...


So, do they have to be wrong to be a conservative???

That seems to be the implication. 

It seems in your mind that in order to be a good conservative they have to be losers.


----------



## mudwhistle

Let's face it folks. Obama is a serious goat-fuck. He screws up all year long yet all he has to do is do the right thing once and his followers forgive and forget. 

Pretty soon it will be a running joke that yes, the economy is in the toilet, and our image in the world is shit, *but Obama got Bin Laden*. I have to take out a loan to pay my electric bill,  rising gas prices are making it too expensive to drive to work, food prices are going through the roof, *but Obama got Bin Laden*. The national debt is eating us up and taxes are going to have to be doubled across the board, *but Obama got Bin Laden*. 

The key is all Obama has to do is act responsible and he'll be alright. His followers hate it when he is but considering the alternatives they'd rather vote for a mostly inept Obama then any Republican. So he's got them. Course those of us on the right remember what Obama has screwed up, but some of us have really short attention-spans. 

All Obama has to do is leak new details every day about the Bin Laden raid and the left will lap it up for months. Meanwhile, nothing is getting done about the debt, or high gas prices, or immigration, or take your pick on the issue. *Obama got Bin Laden, so who cares. *


----------



## gautama

mudwhistle said:


> Let's face it folks. Obama is a serious goat-fuck. He screws up all year long yet all he has to do is do the right thing once and his followers forgive and forget.
> 
> Pretty soon it will be a running joke that yes, the economy is in the toilet, and our image in the world is shit, *but Obama got Bin Laden*. I have to take out a loan to pay my electric bill,  rising gas prices are making it too expensive to drive to work, food prices are going through the roof, *but Obama got Bin Laden*. The national debt is eating us up and taxes are going to have to be doubled across the board, *but Obama got Bin Laden*.
> 
> The key is all Obama has to do is act responsible and he'll be alright. His followers hate it when he is but considering the alternatives they'd rather vote for a mostly inept Obama then any Republican. So he's got them. Course those of us on the right remember what Obama has screwed up, but some of us have really short attention-spans.
> 
> All Obama has to do is leak new details every day about the Bin Laden raid and the left will lap it up for months. Meanwhile, nothing is getting done about the debt, or high gas prices, or immigration, or take your pick on the issue. *Obama got Bin Laden, so who cares. *



And......when one gets down to it....*OBAMI SALAAMI DID NOT GET BIN LADEN WITHOUT KSM'S TESTIMONY WHO (1) WAS CAPTURED BY DUBYA, and (2) AS A RESULT OF "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" INCLUDING "WATERBOARDING" ORDERED BY DUBYA WOULD NOT HAVE HAD THE INFO THAT LED TO THE DEATH of BIN LADEN.*

And, what is disastrous, the MONUMENTAL FRAUD and PATHOLOGICAL LIAR *HAS ELIMINATED THE "ENHANCED INTERROGATION TECHNIQUES" INCLUDING "WATERBOARDING" FROM THE ARSENAL THAT IS ONE OF THE MOST EFFECTIVE WAYS OF SAFEGUARDING OUR COUNTRY IN TIMES OF CAPTURE OF THE FUCKING MUSLIM TERRORISTS !!!*

Now, a captured Muslim Terrorist with information that might involve an A-Bomb strike at a big city in America can sit pleasantly enthroned in a Holder provided area with a Qu'ran, prayer mats, cuisine suitable to his tastes, and lawyers to do his talking......*RIDICULOUS ??????* .....
HELL NO !!! That's a fact under Obami Salaami's Administration.


----------



## Vanquish

And there you go... with the stupid, retarded, Jack Bauer scenario. It's childish. It's outside reality. And it's still no reason to shred our constitution.

Here's a hypo for ya:

Your mom goes to Europe on vacation. Let's say to France. They've got a large Muslim contingent. She asks a passerby for the time and strikes up a conversation because they are American.  Turns out the passerby was an American CIA spy. Some nearby Muslims, who have a family member missing, have heard that the CIA spy still has that family member and is torturing them for info (like you seem to think is ok)

After your mother's conversation with the spy, the Muslims now think your mother is a CIA agent. They pull her into a nearby safehouse and strap her down to a chair. They torture her for days trying to get information about where their missing relative is.

Is that OK? Is that lawful and fair and justified?

Get off that damned high horse you're on. Life isn't like the easy hypotheticals your side always tries to come up with.


----------



## mudwhistle

Oh, Obama is still trying get more and more credit by claiming he was in on the planning. That he was the reason the unit was the size it was. The latest version is that it was around 50. Originally it was 24. Now it's reported to be 50. 

Obama is putting out that he wanted this number so they could fight their way out of the Pakistan. 

Having been in Mogadishu Somalia in 93' I can laugh at this stupidity. They had 100 Rangers and Delta members trapped in a very small city for nearly two days. The distance they had to travel to the base was just a few miles. In the UBL take-down they had to somehow travel through a much larger city and go over 100 miles to reach the border. The absurdity of this suggestion is obvious. 

If there was even a remote possibility that they would have to fight their way out of there a reasonable person would opt for a bombing mission. Nobody would be silly enough to risk the lives of our troops unless they were willing to completely write them off and deny that the mission ever took place. 

This report has to be bogus because a simple solution would be to provide enough copters to get everyone out. Send in more then was needed just in case something happened to one or more of them. 

Anyone with any sense would tell you it would take a force of at least a few hundred at least a week to get back to the border. This is unacceptable and proves that this White House is in pure fantasy mode. 

American Thinker Blog: Now we know: SEAL's braced for firefight with Pakistani troops
http://www.americanthinker.com/2011/05/obama_deniability_man.html


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> People that state their views without name calling and cussing at people.



That's what a conservative is? 



> Most importantly, people who have an open mind and will LISTEN and consider the fact that they could be wrong.



Why do you expect from others that which you don't expect from yourself?

Regardless of politics, adults present arguments with logic and substantiation if they wish to sway others. You do not.

For the most part, the left on this board is poorly represented. Most of the leftist here are poorly educated and not very bright. I say this as a matter of demonstrable fact. 

There are exceptions, Toro is left wing but still presents rational arguments. Whether I agree or disagree I will read what he writes and contemplate it.  But for most of the leftists here, Bod, jillian, et al. if I want to know what they think, I'll turn on Rachel Maddow.  Dull of wit and filled with rage is what defines them - and you.


----------



## gautama

Vanquish said:


> And there you go... with the stupid, retarded, Jack Bauer scenario. It's childish. It's outside reality. And it's still no reason to shred our constitution.
> 
> Here's a hypo for ya:
> 
> Your mom goes to Europe on vacation. Let's say to France. They've got a large Muslim contingent. She asks a passerby for the time and strikes up a conversation because they are American.  Turns out the passerby was an American CIA spy. Some nearby Muslims, who have a family member missing, have heard that the CIA spy still has that family member and is torturing them for info (like you seem to think is ok)
> 
> After your mother's conversation with the spy, the Muslims now think your mother is a CIA agent. They pull her into a nearby safehouse and strap her down to a chair. They torture her for days trying to get information about where their missing relative is.
> 
> Is that OK? Is that lawful and fair and justified?
> 
> Get off that damned high horse you're on. Life isn't like the easy hypotheticals your side always tries to come up with.



Vanquish, you must be totally freaked out on some of the most powerful PCP or amphetamines extant to come up with this latest convulated bullshit which I doubt that you even buy into.

You are a crazed arsehole that should be detoxed, strait-jacketed and carted away into the nearest Looney bin.


----------



## Vanquish

So that's a "no, I dont have a valid response"? I expected as much.

The point of the hypo is that even if you think you have good reasons to torture...you still shouldnt be doing it. It's wrong.


----------



## Vanquish

So that's a "no, I dont have a valid response"? I expected as much.

The point of the hypo is that even if you think you have good reasons to torture...you still shouldnt be doing it. It's wrong.


----------



## gautama

Vanquish said:


> So that's a "no, I dont have a valid response"? I expected as much.
> 
> The point of the hypo is that even if you think you have good reasons to torture...you still shouldnt be doing it. It's wrong.



Vanquish is the typical Obamarrhoid.

Full of ridiculous scenarios and fantasies unrelated to REALITY 

A whackjob.

End of story.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Vanquish said:


> So that's a "no, I dont have a valid response"? I expected as much.
> 
> The point of the hypo is that even if you think you have good reasons to torture...you still shouldnt be doing it. It's wrong.


Double posting the same loony drivel does nothing to make your point.....And only doubles down on your foolishness.

Fact is, waterboarding works. It saved lives in Los Angeles, and it got the ball rolling to eventually kill bin Laden........If it saves even one innocent american life, or provides info that leads to the head of the snake, WATERBOARD THE PISS OUT OF 'EM!


----------



## Vanquish

gautama said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's a "no, I dont have a valid response"? I expected as much.
> 
> The point of the hypo is that even if you think you have good reasons to torture...you still shouldnt be doing it. It's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish is the typical Obamarrhoid.
> 
> Full of ridiculous scenarios and fantasies unrelated to REALITY
> 
> A whackjob.
> 
> End of story.
Click to expand...


Funny stuff really. Seeing as how it's your kind that isn't grounding to any kind of reality.    

And you can't be trusted with anything you say because I'm NOT an Obamarrhoid. I don't like lots of things he promised to do and didnt follow through on.

See that's the difference between you and me.

You: Conservatives are always right! Obama is trash! Libtards suck!!! I wont change my mind ever!~!!!

Me:  Hmmm we should listen to both sides, hold people to their promises, and use rational thought.

See the difference, fucktard?


----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## gautama

Vanquish said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's a "no, I dont have a valid response"? I expected as much.
> 
> The point of the hypo is that even if you think you have good reasons to torture...you still shouldnt be doing it. It's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish is the typical Obamarrhoid.
> 
> Full of ridiculous scenarios and fantasies unrelated to REALITY
> 
> A whackjob.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny stuff really. Seeing as how it's your kind that isn't grounding to any kind of reality.
> 
> And you can't be trusted with anything you say because I'm NOT an Obamarrhoid. I don't like lots of things he promised to do and didnt follow through on.
> 
> See that's the difference between you and me.
> 
> You: Conservatives are always right! Obama is trash! Libtards suck!!! I wont change my mind ever!~!!!
> 
> Me:  Hmmm we should listen to both sides, hold people to their promises, and use rational thought.
> 
> See the difference, fucktard?
Click to expand...


Whatever your verbiage, you LIEberrhoid stooge.......your song is basically the same as that of the Obamarrhoidal stooges.

Bottom line: You are an insignificant fart.


----------



## Vanquish

Whatever helps you sleep at night, dearie. Go back under your rock and stare up at Geico signs.


----------



## Vast LWC

gautama said:


> Vanquish is the typical Obamarrhoid.
> 
> Full of ridiculous scenarios and fantasies unrelated to REALITY
> 
> A whackjob.
> 
> End of story.



Gautama, what is it you contribute to the conversation on this board besides nonsensical name-calling?

As far as I can see, that's about it.  

Though I must admit, your posts are filled with so many misspelled and or made-up words, that half the time I don't even understand what you're trying to convey.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> Oh, Obama is still trying get more and more credit by claiming he was in on the planning. That he was the reason the unit was the size it was. The latest version is that it was around 50. Originally it was 24. Now it's reported to be 50.
> 
> Obama is putting out that he wanted this number so they could fight their way out of the Pakistan.
> 
> Having been in Mogadishu Somalia in 93' I can laugh at this stupidity. They had 100 Rangers and Delta members trapped in a very small city for nearly two days. The distance they had to travel to the base was just a few miles. In the UBL take-down they had to somehow travel through a much larger city and go over 100 miles to reach the border. The absurdity of this suggestion is obvious.
> 
> If there was even a remote possibility that they would have to fight their way out of there a reasonable person would opt for a bombing mission. Nobody would be silly enough to risk the lives of our troops unless they were willing to completely write them off and deny that the mission ever took place.
> 
> This report has to be bogus because a simple solution would be to provide enough copters to get everyone out. Send in more then was needed just in case something happened to one or more of them.
> 
> Anyone with any sense would tell you it would take a force of at least a few hundred at least a week to get back to the border. This is unacceptable and proves that this White House is in pure fantasy mode.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Now we know: SEAL's braced for firefight with Pakistani troops
> American Thinker: Obama: Deniability Man


I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that there were a couple of extra choppers sent on the mission.


----------



## idb

Big Fitz said:


>



...and cats *hate* water...there's your proof!!!


----------



## Rinata

Wicked Jester said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's a "no, I dont have a valid response"? I expected as much.
> 
> The point of the hypo is that even if you think you have good reasons to torture...you still shouldnt be doing it. It's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Double posting the same loony drivel does nothing to make your point.....And only doubles down on your foolishness.
> 
> Fact is, waterboarding works. It saved lives in Los Angeles, and it got the ball rolling to eventually kill bin Laden........If it saves even one innocent american life, or provides info that leads to the head of the snake, WATERBOARD THE PISS OUT OF 'EM!
Click to expand...


You're such a liar. None of that is true.


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are conservatives to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People that state their views without name calling and cussing at people. Most importantly, people who have an open mind and will LISTEN and consider the fact that they could be wrong. That does not describe you, does it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what a conservative is to you? Fuck you bitch I call it like I see it. Conservatives are not be dictated to by the politically correct crowd, when it goes against their values. We stop listening to ridiculous claims when it goes against our values. It's our values that make us Conservatives.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you're not a conservative. And you just proved it yet again. You're just an uninformed, ignorant, loud-mouth, dumb ass. A real conservative wouldn't give you the time of day.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> Like I said, you're not a conservative. And you just proved it yet again.



ROFL


The lower the IQ, the further to the left.


So how many times DID you vote for Obama, Rinata?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> People that state their views without name calling and cussing at people. Most importantly, people who have an open mind and will LISTEN and consider the fact that they could be wrong. That does not describe you, does it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what a conservative is to you? Fuck you bitch I call it like I see it. Conservatives are not be dictated to by the politically correct crowd, when it goes against their values. We stop listening to ridiculous claims when it goes against our values. It's our values that make us Conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're not a conservative. And you just proved it yet again. You're just an uninformed, ignorant, loud-mouth, dumb ass. A real conservative wouldn't give you the time of day.
Click to expand...


Like you said?  a conservative to you would be someone like olivia snow right got it. Look were fucking fed up with liberal bullshit. We've been way to politically correct so fuck you.


----------



## mudwhistle

Vast LWC said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish is the typical Obamarrhoid.
> 
> Full of ridiculous scenarios and fantasies unrelated to REALITY
> 
> A whackjob.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gautama, what is it you contribute to the conversation on this board besides nonsensical name-calling?
> 
> As far as I can see, that's about it.
> 
> Though I must admit, your posts are filled with so many misspelled and or made-up words, that half the time* I don't even understand what you're trying to convey*.
Click to expand...


I think anger....amongst other things.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish is the typical Obamarrhoid.
> 
> Full of ridiculous scenarios and fantasies unrelated to REALITY
> 
> A whackjob.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gautama, what is it you contribute to the conversation on this board besides nonsensical name-calling?
> 
> As far as I can see, that's about it.
> 
> Though I must admit, your posts are filled with so many misspelled and or made-up words, that half the time* I don't even understand what you're trying to convey*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think anger....amongst other things.
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with anger.


----------



## Big Fitz

idb said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and cats *hate* water...there's your proof!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Nick

I'm highly skeptical....

No body, no pictures..

Of course Obama says "well I don't want to offend Muslims" yet pictures were released of several dead OBL associates???

Not to mention the timing...

I'm really waiting for more information to be leaked..

Faith is one thing but this "happening" is very provable and anything that can prove it is being withheld.


----------



## HUGGY

Mr.Nick said:


> I'm highly skeptical....
> 
> No body, no pictures..
> 
> Of course Obama says "well I don't want to offend Muslims" yet pictures were released of several dead OBL associates???
> 
> Not to mention the timing...
> 
> I'm really waiting for more information to be leaked..
> 
> Faith is one thing but this "happening" is very provable and anything that can prove it is being withheld.



Do you really think that there is any possibility that Bin Ladin is still alive with Obama having made his announcement and because of that the whole world believing he is dead.  Just what do you think would happen if Bin Ladin was proved to still be alive?  Obama would not lose the next election..he would immediately be arrested by the Sgt at Arms of the House and held for impeachment and trial.


----------



## Zander

Here's proof. Photo's from the Navy...










and the official white house rendering...






HE'S DEAD!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr.Nick said:


> I'm highly skeptical....
> 
> No body, no pictures..
> 
> Of course Obama says "well I don't want to offend Muslims" yet pictures were released of several dead OBL associates???
> 
> Not to mention the timing...
> 
> I'm really waiting for more information to be leaked..
> 
> Faith is one thing but this "happening" is very provable and anything that can prove it is being withheld.



Seems "Selected" offcials will be given the right to see the death photos. 

This Obama fucker loves control.


Screw him. I've got a pic that shows how UBL was killed.


----------



## dvinman

*Usama bin Laden has died a peaceful death due to an untreated lung complication, the Pakistan Observer reported, citing a Taliban leader who allegedly attended the funeral of the Al Qaeda leader.*

FOXNews.com - Report: Bin Laden Already Dead - U.S. &amp; World


----------



## Uncensored2008

HUGGY said:


> Just what do you think would happen if Bin Ladin was proved to still be alive?  Obama would not lose the next election..he would immediately be arrested by the Sgt at Arms of the House and held for impeachment and trial.



Oh bullshit.

No arrest and every democrat in the Senate, plus Snowe and Brown would vote to acquit even in the face of irrefutable proof.

*Look, unless I see evidence to the contrary, I accept the official account.*

That said, far more likely than bin Laden being alive would be a scenario where he was dead since the 05'-06' and this was staged to shore up Dear Leaders' sagging approval ratings. If it were shown that Obama received confirmation that a body in some cave in Afghanistan was that of bin Laden, dead for some 6 years and then Obama took the information, staged a show assassination with a mysterious lack of evidence or a body, what would happen?

First, the party press would cover and run interference for him. Even if some blogger or investigative journalist on the Web found absolute proof, the NY Times, CNN and the alphabets would pull out all stops to destroy the one revealing the story. The democrats would instantly launch smears of Sarah Palin and the Republicans would hide under their beds, fearful that the demagogues would target them next.


----------



## idb

dvinman said:


> *Usama bin Laden has died a peaceful death due to an untreated lung complication, the Pakistan Observer reported, citing a Taliban leader who allegedly attended the funeral of the Al Qaeda leader.*
> 
> FOXNews.com - Report: Bin Laden Already Dead - U.S. &amp; World



So why are Al Qaeda now telling us that he was killed the other day?
Are they lying to us?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> dvinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Usama bin Laden has died a peaceful death due to an untreated lung complication, the Pakistan Observer reported, citing a Taliban leader who allegedly attended the funeral of the Al Qaeda leader.*
> 
> FOXNews.com - Report: Bin Laden Already Dead - U.S. &amp; World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are Al Qaeda now telling us that he was killed the other day?
> Are they lying to us?
Click to expand...


Really? an Al Qaeda member said it or was it reported that an Al Qaeda member said it?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dvinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Usama bin Laden has died a peaceful death due to an untreated lung complication, the Pakistan Observer reported, citing a Taliban leader who allegedly attended the funeral of the Al Qaeda leader.*
> 
> FOXNews.com - Report: Bin Laden Already Dead - U.S. &amp; World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are Al Qaeda now telling us that he was killed the other day?
> Are they lying to us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? an Al Qaeda member said it or was it reported that an Al Qaeda member said it?
Click to expand...


Well...I admit, I never saw a certificate...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are Al Qaeda now telling us that he was killed the other day?
> Are they lying to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? an Al Qaeda member said it or was it reported that an Al Qaeda member said it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...I admit, I never saw a certificate...
Click to expand...


You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead? But you trust second hand information.


----------



## Liability

I have the OFFICIAL White House authorized image of the burial at sea of Osama bin Laden:


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? an Al Qaeda member said it or was it reported that an Al Qaeda member said it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I admit, I never saw a certificate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead? But you trust second hand information.
Click to expand...


Of course...don't you?


----------



## The T

Liability said:


> I have the OFFICIAL White House authorized image of the burial at sea of Osama bin Laden:


 
Then they lied about the white shroud wrapped around the body...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I admit, I never saw a certificate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead? But you trust second hand information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course...don't you?
Click to expand...


You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly skeptical....
> 
> No body, no pictures..
> 
> Of course Obama says "well I don't want to offend Muslims" yet pictures were released of several dead OBL associates???
> 
> Not to mention the timing...
> 
> I'm really waiting for more information to be leaked..
> 
> Faith is one thing but this "happening" is very provable and anything that can prove it is being withheld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems "Selected" offcials will be given the right to see the death photos.
> 
> This Obama fucker loves control.
> 
> 
> Screw him. I've got a pic that shows how UBL was killed.
Click to expand...


That pic must have ben taken after Bin Laden shot Kennedy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That pic must have ben taken after Bin Laden shot Kennedy.



Oh JEEZZ

Osama bin Laden DID NOT SHOOT Kennedy!












George W. Bush did.




At least, I'm sure that's what Rachel Maddow said...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pic must have ben taken after Bin Laden shot Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh JEEZZ
> 
> Osama bin Laden DID NOT SHOOT Kennedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George W. Bush did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, I'm sure that's what Rachel Maddow said...
Click to expand...

And Ronald Reagan drove the getaway car.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead? But you trust second hand information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course...don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead?
Click to expand...


Not personally, well not as far as I know.
I don't think I know any Al Qaeda members.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course...don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not personally, well not as far as I know.
> I don't think I know any Al Qaeda members.
Click to expand...


Personally or otherwise? News media source being otherwise?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pic must have ben taken after Bin Laden shot Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh JEEZZ
> 
> Osama bin Laden DID NOT SHOOT Kennedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George W. Bush did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, I'm sure that's what Rachel Maddow said...
Click to expand...


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not personally, well not as far as I know.
> I don't think I know any Al Qaeda members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally or otherwise? News media source being otherwise?
Click to expand...


Well...there is this
Full statement from al Qaeda on Osama bin Laden's death &#8211; This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


> "Congratulations to the Islamic Nation on the martyrdom of their devoted son Osama,
> 
> Even when the Americans managed to kill Osama, they managed to do ONLY that by disgrace and betrayal. Men and heroes only should be confronted in the battlefields but at the end, that&#8217;s God&#8217;s fate. Still we ask, will the Americans be able thru their media outlets, their agents, their instruments, soldiers, intelligence services and their might be able to kill what Sheikh Osama lived for and was killed for? How far! How impossible! Sheikh Osama didn&#8217;t build an organization that will vanish with his death or fades away with his departure.



You dirty sneaky Americans!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not personally, well not as far as I know.
> I don't think I know any Al Qaeda members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally or otherwise? News media source being otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...there is this
> Full statement from al Qaeda on Osama bin Laden's death  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> "Congratulations to the Islamic Nation on the martyrdom of their devoted son Osama,
> 
> Even when the Americans managed to kill Osama, they managed to do ONLY that by disgrace and betrayal. Men and heroes only should be confronted in the battlefields but at the end, thats Gods fate. Still we ask, will the Americans be able thru their media outlets, their agents, their instruments, soldiers, intelligence services and their might be able to kill what Sheikh Osama lived for and was killed for? How far! How impossible! Sheikh Osama didnt build an organization that will vanish with his death or fades away with his departure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dirty sneaky Americans!!!
Click to expand...


again your source was not from Al Qaeda it was a report on something they may have said, but they didn't say it.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally or otherwise? News media source being otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...there is this
> Full statement from al Qaeda on Osama bin Laden's death  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> "Congratulations to the Islamic Nation on the martyrdom of their devoted son Osama,
> 
> Even when the Americans managed to kill Osama, they managed to do ONLY that by disgrace and betrayal. Men and heroes only should be confronted in the battlefields but at the end, thats Gods fate. Still we ask, will the Americans be able thru their media outlets, their agents, their instruments, soldiers, intelligence services and their might be able to kill what Sheikh Osama lived for and was killed for? How far! How impossible! Sheikh Osama didnt build an organization that will vanish with his death or fades away with his departure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dirty sneaky Americans!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again your source was not from Al Qaeda it was a report on something they may have said, but they didn't say it.
Click to expand...


It was what you asked for.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...there is this
> Full statement from al Qaeda on Osama bin Laden's death  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> You dirty sneaky Americans!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again your source was not from Al Qaeda it was a report on something they may have said, but they didn't say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was what you asked for.
Click to expand...


No it wasn't. I asked for a source coming directly from al Qaeda not a source saying al Qaeda said it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Here's a source from a prominent official of the Afghan Taliban Bin Laden was buried on december 13 2001


> And what of the telling, small news item that broke on December 26, 2001 in the Egyptian newspaper Al-Wafd? It said a prominent official of the Afghan Taliban had announced that Osama Bin Laden had been buried on or about December 13.


Read more: Has Osama Bin Laden been dead for seven years - and are the U.S. and Britain covering it up to continue war on terror? | Mail Online

So who's report do we accept? Fucking government? Not no but fucking hell no.



> This military offensive ignored the fact that Bin Laden had already insisted four times in official Al Qaeda statements made to the Arab press that he played no role in 9/11.
> Indeed, on the fourth occasion, on September 28 and a fortnight after the atrocity, he declared emphatically: 'I have already said I am not involved. As a Muslim, I try my best to avoid telling a lie. I had no knowledge... nor do I consider the killing of innocent women, children and other humans as an appreciable act.'



Read more: Has Osama Bin Laden been dead for seven years - and are the U.S. and Britain covering it up to continue war on terror? | Mail Online


----------



## Old Rocks

From 'birfers' to 'deathers'. LOL How utterly predictable. And just as stupid. You lost this one, bubba. You lost the last one, also. President Obama will be a two term President.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> From 'birfers' to 'deathers'. LOL How utterly predictable. And just as stupid. You lost this one, bubba. You lost the last one, also. President Obama will be a two term President.



You give so much value that Al Quedea reported that Bin Laden was killed last week but what about the report from 2001?

'He suffered serious complications and died a natural, quiet death. He was buried in Tora Bora, a funeral attended by 30 Al Qaeda fighters, close members of his family and friends from the Taliban. By the Wahhabi tradition, no mark was left on the grave,' said the report.

Read more: Has Osama Bin Laden been dead for seven years - and are the U.S. and Britain covering it up to continue war on terror? | Mail Online


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pic must have ben taken after Bin Laden shot Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh JEEZZ
> 
> Osama bin Laden DID NOT SHOOT Kennedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George W. Bush did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least,* I'm sure *that's what Rachel Maddow said...
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm sure you're sure.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Yes, I'm sure you're sure.



Dubya did it right after he wiped out the dinosaurs and started the black death.

(See, we DO listen to the fascist talk shows like Olbermann and Maddow!)


----------



## Wicked Jester

Old Rocks said:


> From 'birfers' to 'deathers'. LOL How utterly predictable. And just as stupid. You lost this one, bubba. You lost the last one, also. President Obama will be a two term President.


Yeah, the queen of the birfers, and their head honcho Hillary Clinton, are utterly predictable.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course...don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You admit you never heard a member of Al Qaeda say their beloved leader was dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not personally, well not as far as I know.
> I don't think I know any Al Qaeda members.
Click to expand...


Al Qaeda.....ACLU......what's the difference.


----------



## boedicca

And now for the Movie!


----------



## Rinata

mudwhistle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are conservatives to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People that state their views without name calling and cussing at people. Most importantly, people who have an open mind and will LISTEN and consider the fact that they could be wrong. That does not describe you, does it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, do they have to be wrong to be a conservative???
> 
> That seems to be the implication.
> 
> It seems in your mind that in order to be a good conservative they have to be losers.
Click to expand...


Really?? That is what you got from my post??? Swell.


----------



## Trajan

well as I thoguht, we could if we anted to, see the whole magailla...

May 12, 2011
SEAL helmet cams recorded entire bin Laden raid
More accurate version of what happened includes details that bin Laden first emerged on third floor, retreated to bedroom after shot fired

(CBS News) 

WASHINGTON - A new picture emerged Thursday of what really happened the night the Navy SEALs swooped in on Osama bin Laden's compound in Pakistan.

CBS News national security correspondent David Martin reports the 40 minutes it took to kill bin Laden and scoop his archives into garbage bags were all recorded by tiny helmet cameras worn by each of the 25 SEALs.

Officials reviewing those videos are still reconstructing a more accurate version of what happened. We now know that the only firefight took place in the guest house, where one of bin Laden's couriers opened fire and was quickly gunned down. No one in the main building got off a shot or was even armed, although there were weapons nearby. 

SEAL helmet cams recorded entire bin Laden raid - CBS Evening News - CBS News


----------



## mudwhistle

Rinata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> People that state their views without name calling and cussing at people. Most importantly, people who have an open mind and will LISTEN *and consider the fact that they could be wrong.* That does not describe you, does it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do they have to be wrong to be a conservative???
> 
> That seems to be the implication.
> 
> It seems in your mind that in order to be a good conservative they have to be losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?? That is what you got from my post??? Swell.
Click to expand...


I got; *Take being wrong like a man

*

I don't know what your sex is, but you might want to take your own advice.

I know when to admit I'm wrong. I have a conscience. You know, that little tingling feeling that makes you doubt yourself and want to drop an untenable position.

Might want to try it once in awhile. The truth will set you free.

Notice I didn't swear once there.


----------



## Rinata

Bin Laden&#8217;s death and the debate over torture
By John McCain, Published: May 11

I'm hoping that this will be read by you people that insist that water boarding was so instrumental in capturing OBL. Maybe you'll believe John McCain. Here is part of what he has said:

"Former attorney general Michael Mukasey recently claimed that &#8220;the intelligence that led to bin Laden .&#8201;.&#8201;. began with a disclosure from Khalid Sheik Mohammed, who broke like a dam under the pressure of harsh interrogation techniques that included waterboarding. He loosed a torrent of information &#8212; including eventually the nickname of a trusted courier of bin Laden. That is false.

I asked CIA Director Leon Panetta for the facts, and he told me the following: The trail to bin Laden did not begin with a disclosure from Khalid Sheik Mohammed, who was waterboarded 183 times. The first mention of Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti &#8212; the nickname of the al-Qaeda courier who ultimately led us to bin Laden &#8212; as well as a description of him as an important member of al-Qaeda, came from a detainee held in another country, who we believe was not tortured. None of the three detainees who were waterboarded provided Abu Ahmed&#8217;s real name, his whereabouts or an accurate description of his role in al-Qaeda. 

In fact, the use of &#8220;enhanced interrogation techniques&#8221; on Khalid Sheik Mohammed produced false and misleading information. He specifically told his interrogators that Abu Ahmed had moved to Peshawar, got married and ceased his role as an al-Qaeda facilitator &#8212; none of which was true. According to the staff of the Senate intelligence committee, the best intelligence gained from a CIA detainee &#8212; information describing Abu Ahmed al-Kuwaiti&#8217;s real role in al-Qaeda and his true relationship to bin Laden &#8212; was obtained through standard, noncoercive means. 

I know from personal experience that the abuse of prisoners sometimes produces good intelligence but often produces bad intelligence because under torture a person will say anything he thinks his captors want to hear &#8212; true or false &#8212; if he believes it will relieve his suffering. Often, information provided to stop the torture is deliberately misleading."

http://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...e-over-torture/2011/05/11/AFd1mdsG_print.html


----------



## deltex1

8537 said:


> USMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MODERATOR: We have combined many "OBL is Dead" threads in the politics forum, creating this one large thread. Please restrict yourselves to this one and only thread on the topic.*
> 
> *Thx.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Laden dead/ caught?
Click to expand...

Is AQ on the run?


----------



## TemplarKormac

The thread from hell has the necro from hell.


----------

